# Great Lakes Racers Club - Grand Rapids



## John Warner

*Okay, here we go, all nice and squeeky clean, lets keep it that way







*


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Otay!!!


----------



## John Warner

In case any of you want to read the old thread, it's still at it's orginal location. However, you won't be able to post anything there as it's closed. I removed everything here so we could start fresh. I think the other topics can still be copied back to this thread if you want them shown. Just let me know. 

John


----------



## Guest

Are we racing sunday? Did you guys get everything staightened out with the city?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

As far as I know this weekend will be a track "test session". No fee to run, basically an organized practice. From what I'm told you can come and test car setups and run in some races. Again- no entry fee, but donations to the club will be accepted if you want to give one. I plan on being there sunday to dial in the suspension on my TC3 and test out the FWD conversion...


----------



## John Warner

Man, talk about this thread being quiet.... Where'd everybody go??


----------



## nitrorod

I was thinking the same thing, they must be all racing. i went out on saturday and had alot of fun. I did not run my truck worth anything but meet a bunch of realy nice people that tred to help me out. I plan on being there on Tuesday for practice also. Thanks to everyone that helped me.
Jerrod


----------



## DamageIncRacing

KawadaKid- you hit the nail on the head on the "other" forum...

And Johhny Boy... Gramma Warner.. J.J.C. (hehehe), excelent race day man, even if we DID all get the snot hacked out of us in the main!


----------



## Guest

I made it over here<g>. Sorry about not making it this weekend. I really wanted to get down there and at least check out the track. My son, David, was there to represent the team and told me I would enjoy racing at your establishment.He said it was huge. Lots of pit room easy access to the drivers stand and all. John, he told me it was a really nice set up.
Nitrorod, glad you had a good time. I'll make sure I look you up in the near future down there.
I've one question, well maybe 2...My wife also drives. She's got a schumaker pro99 with a touring truck "silverado" body on it. Is that going to prevent here from running with the other TC3's and such? Also we both run the "V rage" rubber tires. Is there a class separation between rubber and foam?








Okay, keep em on the road.
Pops


----------



## John Warner

wizzoOhO.....

Glad to hear David liked what he saw! Yes, we run both foam and rubber classes and the truck body will be just fine.

John


----------



## John Warner

*So, what does everybody think of the money raffle? We thought it would be great since everybody has a chance to win cash without the pressure of having to win a race to reap the rewards! Not only that, but it's yours to spend anywhere you'd like
















And remember.... the more that play, means the more we'll pay!*


----------



## DamageIncRacing

BRING IT ON JOHNNY BOY, GRAMMA WARNER, J.J.C.!!! Tell us again- how loud is the new fuel pump on the rust-cort? Hehehe...


----------



## nitrorod

So what time is practice on tuesday?


----------



## John Warner

We'll be there at 5:30. 



> <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" size="2">Originally posted by nitrorod:
> *So what time is practice on tuesday?*</font>


----------



## John Warner

*Okay, here's the latest from today's meeting down at city hall. Attending the meeting was the city managers assistant, the manager of the zoning department, the manager of the planning committee, the manager of the inspection department, four lawyers, the buildings actual owner, the present leasers, myself, my wife, Fred and several others. The problem basically stems from the fact that we as a club of RC racers don't have a definition as to what we do in the city's charter, and their not sure how to classify us. There are many different types of use permits issued and there isn't one to define what we do.

So.... in a nutshell, it's still going to take a little more time for us to get that little piece of paper in our hands so that we as a club can be legal and within the limits of the law. This could possibly happen as early as late this week. We'll know much more after tomorrow. Many, many things are in the works, and lots of gears have gone into motion, so.. don't give up, We won't!!

John*


----------



## Guest

Gotta love the RED TAPE. Almost as bad as having to stand in line.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

But just think Johnny Boy... It could be worse, and you KNOW what I mean. Hehehe...


----------



## John Warner

*Ty-Rod....

Glad to see you made it here... finally!! And about the only thing I can say about all of this bureaucratic red tape is that it'll all be worth it in the long run. Don't you agree???*


----------



## John Warner

*Knapster.... Your so right! That's what the main problem is at this point. We don't have a classification to describe RC racing, unless we accept what somebody "downtown" decides or thinks what we should be in their mind. At this point in time, we very well may be changing at least one city charter, and Setting a new precedence is what we're in the process of achieving!*


----------



## Guest

> <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" size="2">Originally posted by DamageIncRacing:
> *BRING IT ON JOHNNY BOY, GRAMMA WARNER, J.J.C.!!! Tell us again- how loud is the new fuel pump on the rust-cort? Hehehe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *</font>


YOU DONT EVEN WHANT TO GO TO RUST THING


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Its about time you showed up Wally!

Hey Knapster- why do you THINK it's out of the way, dark, and obscure? 

At one point I was invited to race with the best by "you know who"... Guess what, I already am.

[This message has been edited by John Warner (edited 11-01-2001).]


----------



## Fred Knapp

John,
I would like to take this opportunity in advance to thank you and Eileen for all your hard work in dealing with the city and all its red tape. A positive attitude and perseverance coupled with ahe ability to cope with all the garbage coming down on the club, I'll have to say, JOB WELL DONE.

[This message has been edited by knapster (edited 11-01-2001).]


----------



## Guest

now that we have the track open lets get racing!!!!! I shoud be at the track on Sunday I will be 1st in the A main!!! lol

later Slim Shady


----------



## Guest

is there racing this saturday??
what is the entrance fee??


----------



## Guest

> <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" size="2">Originally posted by SlimShady1883:
> *now that we have the track open lets get racing!!!!! I shoud be at the track on Sunday I will be 1st in the A main!!! lol
> 
> later Slim Shady*</font>


you dreaming or you think that flexy flyer will work or both


----------



## Guest

steven how do you like getting edited?


----------



## KawadaKid

AJ, U will have to get by Me and my super Kawada First!


----------



## KawadaKid

huh?


----------



## John Warner

Yes, we will be doing some racing this Saturday. Doors open at 9:00am for OVAL and Stadium will follow when oval is finished. Stadium usually starts around 5:00. We run three heats and the main. Racing will be on a donation basis only this weekend. Grand opening will be NEXT weekend. (regular race fees will start then)



> <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" size="2">Originally posted by XxdwidxX:
> *is there racing this saturday??
> what is the entrance fee??*</font>


[This message has been edited by John Warner (edited 11-01-2001).]

[This message has been edited by John Warner (edited 11-01-2001).]


----------



## Guest

what did you wright at the river town site and you both have get by me to win


----------



## KawadaKid

Oh, Just Terry, Pah. Actualy, i have to get by my mom first. Wheres Andy?


----------



## John Warner

*Wally!!....* Good to see you made it over here







Hope you're feeling better.

*SlimShapely....* Winner of the A-Main??? Let me guess, your gonna run in a class all by yourself, right???

*Knapster.....* Thank you for the kind words, their much much appreciated. It's been a couple of years since someone thanked me for all of my effort if you get my drift.

*Now, to my main post. I wanted to say that many years ago (and yes, I can say that) I was employed by a gentleman by the name of John Day. Things had been going very rough for myself and my family for well over a week. He took me aside and told me this little thought to always remember.... "Everything Happens For A Reason" He also said that at the time I may not understand why everything isn't going the way I'd like it, but in due time it would all make sense. Know what? That thought has never been wrong. That may be the sole reason I try and be so optimistic about life and most things in general.*


----------



## Guest

YOU HAVE TO GET BY YOUR MOM?
I DONT KNOW WHERE ANDY IS.WHERE'S BAD ANDY


----------



## KawadaKid

Yes, Mother dear. I doubt that i can but im gunna try. Do you guys have aol Instant messanger? if so, whats your screen name?


----------



## Guest

JOHN 
THATS THE ONLY WAY HE CAN RUN ISNT.
AND YES I AM FEELING A LLLOT BEERDER.LOL


----------



## Guest

yes. davpds


----------



## John Warner

*Joemammakid... Gr8LksRacers*


----------



## Guest

The full time drunk is in the house, just got back from Rockford where I was sucking back some cold ones and hangin out with some co-workers, should be hitting the hay since I have to work tommorow but oh well, just trying to see who's still up at 12:30 in the am


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Didja ever notice how some people edit the livin daylights outa yer posts on some threads? We put nice clean posts on the "other" thread and "somebody" just deletes'em like we dont exhist. Could it be denial? Anyway... LETS GET RACIN!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

DamageInc, the pole that I recently took showed the 74% of racers questioned thought that your average warehouse was located in an obscure location. 16% said most of those sites were dirty and 10% said they were dark.
On the other hand 100% said that woodland was a perfect location.

[This message has been edited by knapster (edited 11-02-2001).]


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy! Sounds like some ones either unhappy or just a little insecure, doesn't it? Anyway...Can't wait to get racin. Anything "new" with Q.M.? HAHAHA!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Quote from GassMan:

"Maybe if you would put the post in the right thread it would not get edited Thank you"


Hey GassMan- since when are we restricted on giving out helpful information? Are you trying to say people at your track never need a little help? Is everyone there a "pro"? Are you sure you're on the "right thread"?


----------



## Rich Chang

This is not directed at anyone in particular.

I am to the point that I don't really care if I tick people off. But, can all this crap PLEASE just stop?

No one -- and I mean NO ONE from the Detroit/Ann Arbor area is coming out to the Grand Rapids tracks. Why? Because of all the crap going on out there with folks bickering and jabbing at each other on these threads.

The "saying" that folks around here are using to describe this is: 'That Grand Rapids Soap Opera.'

This is so out of hand that the Toledo folks know about all this.

You folks have two great tracks. People will go where they want to go. Don't start advertising your track on the other track's threads. And, yes that post was deleted -- can you blame them? Running a track is a business -- bills must be paid. If I owned Coca Cola (boy would that be nice) I would not be pasting Coca Cola signs all over the Pepsi head-quarters building.

Terry could very well have started another flame thread by responding to that post that was deleted (I have no clue what it said since it was already deleted) but instead took the safe route of deleting it and not responding.

I am not taking sides -- just stating logical fact.

Be professional about this whole thing. I don't care who is right and who is wrong -- don't bring this whole thing into a public forum where the majority of people who read these threads have no clue what really went on, nor do we really care.

If you have issues with each other, use the phone or send a private email.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Rich, 
I aplaude you for speaking out on behalf of the racers outside the GR area and across the country. I wish all this crap between the two tracks would end. This has put a severe blow on all racing in western michigan. I admit to saying a few things out of anger on here that I wish I hadn't. I really think it is very funny how everyone looks upon the two tracks as the "GR Soaps" I can just picture it on network TV and everyone across MI tuning in to see who slept with whom behind someone else's back. It was Hank who I believe stated the Soap thing the best about a month ago or so, he said it was BETTER than all the soaps combined or something, and it really is. Here you have two top notch racing facilities trying to out do the other in a no win situation for either, especially for the racers. I have personaly spoke with racers that really don't want to be in the middle of all this such as you Rich. They don't want to be seen at one track or the other b/c it would seem like they are "playing favorites". I have not raced with you but have been at a couple races in Lansing which you attended this summer and can understand what you and the rest of the racers outside GR must be feeling. This crap between the two tracks must end! In fact I hope you did offend some people in your post b/c hopefully it will make ALL of us see how this is hurtung racing in West Michigan. Do we all need towels to cry in? I sure hope not b/c all of the racers in west MI deserve better.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I agree that the soap opera needs to stop. It just irritates me that some people are complaining about one preson from one thread answering a simple help question on another. Where is it written that we can only post on certain threads? I admit that, yes, I have done some name calling but its done. Over. Lets just get on with what we're doing and race. Just keep the posts clean and from a neutral standpoint.


----------



## John Warner

*Whew!.... What a weekend, wouldn't you say?? So, are we ready for this upcoming weekends Grand Opening??

Guy's.... Don't forget about Wednesday evenings carpet laying party!!*


----------



## John Warner

*Rich.....*

I do agree with you 150%!! However, I did visit the Rivertown thread (which I see now was a mistake) and was very sincere thanking Terry for sending a racer to our track this past Saturday. Instead, he took it upon himself to verbally attack me personally rather than acknowledging the complement. Would YOU consider this fair if you were in my shoes?? Is there anywhere posted (or that you've heard) that I've said anything bad about him or his facility? I have in the past, and will continue trying to forget the last two seasons and move on. But, I must admit it's becoming very difficult to sit idle, and not defend myself or the club and it's members. Enough is enough already.

John


----------



## KawadaKid

hey john, u gunna be at the track tuesday?
i hope so, i need some practice before i get to cleveland. Thanx! ttyl


----------



## Guest

Hey it was nice to see all of you Sunday! I think that you should come see Rivertown USA track I think that we can have two tracks in GR cuz when I came in to Rivertown USA track they must of had 30+ racers there and GLRC had 30+ on one day and 20+ the next day but I do feel that everybody should see and race at both track and see what track you like and go from there. I plane on racing at your track this week and I'm just trying to get everybody to get over all of this BS that is going on and just start racing and having fun!!!

Thanks Slim


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey KawadaKid- he better be there Tuesday- he's got my batteries!!! Take that as a reminder Johnny Boy!!! Zap those packs!







Spanks.


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey Hey, second post on the new page! Great, ill be there tuesday then, i can get some much needed practice. This is gunna be weird being the only one from our club at cleveland. To bad u guys didnt get in.


----------



## John Warner

CowadaKid.... Yes


----------



## KawadaKid

No john, thats a K. Am i the only one with a kawada?


----------



## John Warner

Well, let's put it this way. As far as I know there were only three of them there last year, and two of them won't be there this year! Huuuummmm 3 - 2 = your all by yourself.



> <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" size="2">Originally posted by KawadaKid:
> * No john, thats a K. Am i the only one with a kawada?*</font>


----------



## Guest

You guys take things to personal. Personally I could care less if I race at one track and I am not anouther. I will most likely go to the one with the most racers. The more the better. If you dont like someone don't go there it's that simple. If you don't want to go to rivertown race at glrc. If you don't want to race at glrc then go to Rivertown. I'am sick of people going "we are not racing in grandrapids because its like a soap opera" WHO REALLY CARES. Just go to the track you liek better. We haven't change we haven't got any meaner or swear more we just race at different places. If you like glrc but rivertown has better carpet then DEAL WITH IT. don't dis us and say we are on DAYS OF OUR LIVES. How would you like it if i said "I'am not going to detroit because some guy yelled at some guy" NO I WILL SUCK IT UP AND GET SOME _ _ _ _ _ and go the the track. If you went to a bar that had a fight and it was the only bar in 20miles don't you think that you would go back, i know i would and i'd be ready to fight!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

what is this carpet laying party? i know i am a little behind. what time is it starting at?


----------



## Guest

Hey JJPP
and as far as what I think all the BS has stoped and people are racing and having fun I would like it if everybody would just stop and race and leave all the BS in the past and race and have fun and stop crying about who did what and who is in the wrong 

Thanks Slim


----------



## Rich Chang

John - you didn't get an entry? That sucks! Who is Kawadakid anyways? Is that Steven or your son?


----------



## Rich Chang

btw: are you going to head down and watch the mains on Sunday? That should be worth the trip!


----------



## Guest

It is Steven! AJ runs A TC3!!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

Actually rich, Slim Shady is johns son, I am Steven Stewart. I am surprised u remember me.lol Hope ya stop by soon and see our new.


----------



## KawadaKid

New Track that is. My bad


----------



## KawadaKid

Aj, just wait until im done building ur Kawada. I will expect it to be faster than ur flexy flyer tc3. I might be able to get the narrow chassis too Ü


----------



## KawadaKid

Well, the bed is calling and i answered. Good bye all


----------



## Guest

XxdwidxX- The carpet laying is tommorow night (Wed.) and I imagine most of us will be there by 6pm.


----------



## Rich Chang

Slim and Kawadaboy - you two trade cars or something?  Yep, Steven, I remember you -- and your dad! 

I am hoping to make it out to the grand rapids tracks sometime this year! Are you folks still going to run foams after Cleveland, or will you be switching to rubber tire?

Hope you can make it out here to AA to one of the JCC (Jackson Community College) races. It is run by a new crew (the folks that run Hobbie Hideaway). Talk about a huge track! They race there once a month -- oval on the outside, road course in the inside. Lots of fun!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Brewha- you may wanna hold off on the carpet party. I was talking with fearless leader at the track tonight and he said we may hold off for about a month. Dont know if he told ya yet or not, and not sure if he's still gonna wait. You know fearless leader!














:


----------



## Guest

hey john would u like some help tomorrow night?? 


BAD ANDY what a jump!!! 29.5 ft


----------



## KawadaKid

Actualy Rich, i swtiched back to kawada and did pretty good the end of last year and AJ got rid of his. i now have enough parts to last me a lifetime. i could probably build five of them, lol. U bet we will be running foam after cleveland, though we will have a rubber class. 
Speaking of cleveland, I was interested if u were going Rich? Since i am the only one from my club going this year, my motor man is out, and im by my self with my pops. I cant come down the day of practice becouse of my mother dear, and i was gunna ask u if you could do me a favor and sign me in and pick up my motors before they think im not coming. if you are going and could do that Rich, i would greatly apreciate it Ü.

Well, let me know. Thanx!
Steven S.


----------



## John Warner

*The carpet party has in fact been canceled for tomorrow evening. We've decided to wait until the new Ozite arrives and lay it behind the driver's stand to create a second track, only larger than the present one we're using now.

The original intentions were to re-lay the existing track parallel to the pit area, and form a hub around the scoring tower that could support up to four completely separate tracks. Instead I think for now we'll go with the existing layout, add the second opposite the drivers stand when the new carpet arrives and add a third track specifically for the 1/18th scale cars also in front of the pit's.

John*


----------



## John Warner

Where'd everybody go???? Been awfully quiet in the past few days!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy! I'll be at the track tonight to rebuild the car and practice. Don't forget my batteries and tray!


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Steven,

Yep, I'm going. I'll sign you up and grab your motor as long as I remember. 

-Rich



> <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" size="2">Originally posted by KawadaKid:
> *Speaking of cleveland, I was interested if u were going Rich? Since i am the only one from my club going this year, my motor man is out, and im by my self with my pops. I cant come down the day of practice becouse of my mother dear, and i was gunna ask u if you could do me a favor and sign me in and pick up my motors before they think im not coming. if you are going and could do that Rich, i would greatly apreciate it Ü.
> *</font>


----------



## KawadaKid

Thanx so much Rich. U might not have to becaouse my motor man, or as john likes to cal him, my "pit bitch", might be coming after all. I will have to keep in touch and let ya know. Thanx very much, Steven S.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

HEY JOHNNY BOY!!! Don't forget the batteries and tray! I'll be at the track saturday afternoon sometime.


----------



## John Warner

*All I can say is..... Holy cow!! 42 entries for Stadium tonight, where are all of you coming from??? And it hasn't even snowed yet this season!*


----------



## KawadaKid

Ok Rich, i guess u wont have to pick up my motors, it looks like i have a pit bitch! Thanx very much for the offer thow. Why dont ya come up soon? i heard a rumer that the first of the factory guys are gunna be here next week! Well, i will talk to u later.Thanx!

John, very good racing this weekend, i commend u on a great show. I also liked that little guitar concert....lol. I would apreciate it very much if you could buff thos scratches out and bring it tuesdayÜ. Thanx john, ttyl.


----------



## John Warner

*Well guy's, (and gal's) all I have to say is.... what a weekend! I have to thank all of you that came out and participated. With a total of 84 entries for this weekend, I must admit it was much more than we expected. Can't wait to see the turnouts when the bad weather gets here!

And to the many of you that won the 15 club Tee-shirts, the total of $100.00 Cash plus the $75.00 in gift certificates, we hope you enjoy your winnings!!

Also.... the list is filling up fast for your personal AMB transponders. we should have 40 or more on order by the end of next weekend. The new windows software will arrive Monday or Tuesday, and we'll be testing it throughout the week.

Be sure to stay on top of the posts at the 1/18 scale thread, with 18 of the BRP cars as well as all of the HPI cars already in the hands of racers at the club this new class looks like it'll be even more fun than we imagined.

Once again..... Thanks to all of you!!!
John*


----------



## Guest

steven i never asked but what happend in the main.


----------



## KawadaKid

well, i didnt want to hurt ur guy's feelings, so i just stayed out.....actualy i dead shorted my batteries, lol. A simple mistake, but a costly one. I think my Kawada had a chance with u guys too! i out qualified ur run with that comeleon! but, allass, my batteries failed me, or i failed them......either way i lost. So thats what happend. lol.
cya


----------



## Guest

that comeleon motor wasnt very fast my stock motors were alot faster.I only got one real run with 4 jamed bearings.which i didnt run the next race.the one race there was only two of you out there.but you might havve had a chance.lol


----------



## KawadaKid

oh, i had a chance alright.


----------



## dan-o

John what is the price for the personal transponders?


----------



## dan-o

how much are the personal transponders?


----------



## John Warner

The personal transponders are $49.00 each from AMB.



> <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" size="2">Originally posted by dan-o:
> *how much are the personal transponders?*</font>


----------



## John Warner

*Well, the new windows version of our software is here! It's very, very different than what we're used to using to say the least. It talks, (that's right, it talks)it has pictures, it plays sounds, it's totally awesome







*


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Does it get MTV?


----------



## John Warner

*MTV.... Ya







But it will operate the scoreboard









Update..... We just recieved the "new process" soft sided polymere borders today! Their 3" X 3" X 10', just like the other stuff we used to use, but won't create as much damage since their made of the flexible material. Really nice!! We'll be using them THIS weekend.

John*


----------



## Guest

Hey all you racers there in GR. If your racing the 1/18th class, check out the mini racers forum on hobby talk. Lots of good info for your BRP 1/18th cars and others.


----------



## Guest

HEY JOHN THE PRINTER WE HAV ISNT WORKING. SRY. DONT FORGET THE STOCK MOTOR OR MOTORS FOR ME SATURDAY. IN CASE MINE DECIEDS TO ACT STUPID AGAIN.
WELL SEE YA SATURDAY


----------



## Rich Chang

I know you don't need me to pick up your motor, but do you still need me to register you?

If so, what is your last name?

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang

The above post was to KawadaKid (Steven).


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Man- Gettin kinda slow around here!


----------



## John Warner

*Slow????? I agree!! But then again, I guess since it's almost turkey day, everybody's getting their work done. 

Announcement.... The fourth race has now been added to the CRL leagues schedule. It will be in Lansing.

Also, I was at the club last night (monday) until 2:30am watching the Cleveland warm-up "closed door" sessions and might I say that there's some pretty darn fast cars and drivers that were there testing. Team Schumacher has their new single belt car working really good, but don't count out last years winner Billy Easton or any of the rest of the Team Associated drivers! Even on our slightly larger layout that was used at another local track Sunday, I seen many 9.4 laps being laid down!!! Sure wish I could go and at least watch the A-mains run.... should prove to be another exciting finish
John*


----------



## KawadaKid

Nope rich, dont need ya to get anything or sign in for me, im all set. Thanx thow!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

HEY JOHNNY BOY!!! Couple 'o' questions... What is the CRL league? And is there going to be another Thursday Night Thunder point series this year? If so, WHEN?!


----------



## John Warner

*D.I.R.......

The CRL is as follows.... CRL Stands for Carpet Racing League. There will be four races that are setup basicilly like the MARS series.

Race #1... Dec. 16th, 2001 Detroit, MI at Larry's Performance R/C

Race #2... Janurary 2002, Lansing, MI at the C.A.R.S. club

Race #3... Feburary 2002, Grand Rapids, MI at the Great Lakes Racers Club.

Race #4... March 2002, Toledo, OH at the Hobby Stop Raceway.

Entry fee is $20.00 per class. Sedan foam stock & mod. 1/12 scale stock & mod. ALL races will provide trophys to the first thru third winners in EVERY main.

For more information contact league president Keith Hamilton at 810-285-1343. Flyers are also available at our club location.

Oh, and YES we'll be holding the "Thursday Night Thunder" series races once again!! When will they start??

According to everybody at the club tonight, we should be expecting 40-50 on-road racers THIS coming weekend.







*


----------



## DamageIncRacing

WOOHOO!!! I'll be there even if I gotta slap somebody! HeHe


----------



## John Warner

Eric..... and just who might *THAT* be????


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Where would you like me to start the list?


----------



## John Warner

Well, Start any old where you'd like.... after all, it's YOUR dime!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

SLAP! SLAP! Slap slap slap! HeHe!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

> <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" size="2">Originally posted by DamageIncRacing:
> *SLAP! SLAP! Slap slap slap! HeHe!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *</font>


I Know, Start with BIG Pete!


----------



## Fred Knapp

As a matter of fact I'm sure you'll get
eight or nine cents change back from that dime.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Either that or a very flat, dinner plate sized dime (if he steps on it!)...


----------



## nitrorod

Ok guys it is kinda slow over here. John what happened to the results on the web page? Weeks 1 and 2 are there but no more. How many guys are running the 18th scale class?


----------



## John Warner

*NitroRod....

The updates are a little behind. Jeff Brown does them and since he went to the Indoor Champs, he more than likely won't get to them until late today or tomorrow. 1/18th scale cars are avraging abot five to seven at the moment. But.... we'll be setting up the permanant track dedicated to only the 1/18th scale cars with 3 1/2 to 4' lanes this week. So I'm going to assume that the attendence will go up once the track has been completed. Plus, we just ordered another 12 more kits that are already spoken for!*


----------



## John Warner

* Okay, I just checked, and the results page is now up to date including this past weekend. Thanks Mr. Brown, I know you must be tired







*

http://www.12thscale.com/GLR/index.htm


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey john, where can i get the results from this years indoor champs? ive been looking, i think my name should be dead last in stock....dns. I might not be coming sunday, but i will try. Cant wait to drive the 12th scale


----------



## nitrorod

So what was up with not having practice? Will we be racing this weekend?

[This message has been edited by nitrorod (edited 11-30-2001).]


----------



## Guest

Does any one have a rear pod top brace for an associated L3O I can borrow or buy until mine gets here. I would like to race on Saturday.
Thx,
Mike


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Important update from John Warner! ATTENTION!John has instructed me to inform all of the racers at Great Lakes R/C that the track WILL BE CLOSED this weekend. The saturday or sunday Grand Rapids Press will have an entire article as to what is going on. John called me at 8:15 p.m. friday and was in the process of notifying as many people as he could. If you know someone that does not have access to a computer- PLEASE CALL THEM AND LET THEM KNOW!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Now that the official part is done I can add MY two cents worth. Basically how I understand it is that the wonderful city of Bland Crapids has changed their mind about allowing US to have a safe family oriented environment but are still allowing the 'other' track to continue with its operation. From what John told me the Grand Rapids Press is doing a full article on the subject and will be putting it in saturday or sundays press. Needless to say I will be sending off yet another e-mail to the public pulse that appears in the press everyday on the subject of how the city is 'playing favorites' in this matter. I strongly urge others to do the same- the address is [email protected] The city cannot be allowed to walk all over us in this matter!


----------



## John Warner

*Here's a copy of the letter that I sent out this evening.....

Hello,

As much as I detest sending this letter, the city of Grand Rapids leaves me with no other choice. We have been instructed by city official Edward Lumus to cease running at the club this weekend or a daily fine AND jail time would be accessed. After I informed him that he would be more than welcome to do so, he issued another letter stating that our landlord would be arrested!
It seems that after we complied with his letter dated November 6th, he then added another paragraph to the original letter and dated it November 21st. He added that even after we installed the proper exit lighting with battery back-up and installed new approved fire extinguishers at each and every exit, we ALSO needed to install smoke alarms throughout the entire ceiling. The smoke alarms paragraph was added 21 days AFTER the first letter was issued!!
So..... when we were contacted by the GRAND RAPIDS PRESS we agreed to an interview complete with a photography session at the club that took place today and will be in either this Saturdays or Sundays edition. WOOD TV (channel 8) has also called and may do a telecast about the situation this week.

Anyway, there will NOT BE ANY RACING THIS WEEKEND.... sorry









John
PS..... if any of you feel compelled to contact Mr. Lumus email me and I'll provide you with his phone number. 

ALSO....... The BRP cars and parts are here, I'll be at the track all this weekend if any of you would like to pick them up!

Thanks again!!!*


----------



## KawadaKid

GOOD GOD! I THOUGHT WE HAD THIS CLEARED UP!!!

What is the problem with us running in a safe building? as far as im concerned, our building is safer than being in your own house. There is no stove to catch fire, their are no stairs to fall down, all there is is a big open space! not even poles that you could walk into if your eyesight was that bad!. If there were to be fire, i think 30 people could get out of two doors before they became crispy critters, but 8 freaking doors? what does the city see unfit with our building? Realy?

This whole deal is rediculous. Maybe if the suits at the city could let go all of the problems that occured in the PAST with woodlands PAST owners, and see that all we are trying to do is have good, safe fun,we could all be alot happier. Some of what i have said may seem a bit juvenial but its how i feel and its my right to express that. 

[This message has been edited by hankster (edited 12-03-2001).]


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Don't forget, Steven.. Ask yourself why we're having so much trouble. Seems like someone within the city doesn't want the "ElGigante SuperMall" in the former Woodland complex to open, and since WE are on the same property...well.... you know the rest! 

Sounds like the city is doing to us like they are trying to do to a certain motorcycle club...

[This message has been edited by John Warner (edited 12-02-2001).]


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I have sent this in to the Grand Rapids press. How many agree?

As a member of a club, I feel compelled to write in on a few things that are going on within our fair city of Grand Rapids. First, last year we had a boy in the city who wished to make some extra money, so he decides to repair bikes in his garage and sell them in his driveway. This boy is doing no harm and is actually doing something good, and lo and behold the city comes in and tells him to stop at once! How dare he do something constructive with his time and stay out of trouble! I mean- there are plenty of video games he could be playing or drugs he could be doing- or worse. And then there's that motorcycle club here recently. Law abiding citizens. Next door to a church. No complaints from anybody. But wait! They are not properly zoned to be in the building they have been renting for years! They should be in the middle of an alley somewhere with all the other porn watching, trouble making, beer swilling hooligans! Who cares that they have never caused trouble. They are bikers and should therefor be treated like the scum that the city has stereotyped them to be! And lets not forget that vile Radio Controlled Car Club that operates out of the old Woodland Skating Rink. How dare they provide someplace for children and adults with a hobby to go where they can actually have fun in a safe environment? You know those R/C racers are nothing but trouble. Who cares that some are doctors? Some are accountants. And oh my God- we even have lawyers in our midst! We have factory workers, architects, engineers, tradesmen. If I ever come across one of those evil R/C racers, I may just have to run away in abject terror. That is, if I wasnt one of 'em.

Eric Kelly 
Member- Great Lakes R/C


----------



## John Warner

This should get many of you asking questions..... have you ever read this on a flyer anywhere?... "Everyone is welcomed".... guess what, we found out it's NOT TRUE, especially if your a female !!!!


Imagine that







~


----------



## DamageIncRacing

O.K.- Lemme ask... What the?...


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I have also noticed that WE are not allowed to post on the other tracks message boards. I guess we are not allowed to answer any questions for the new guys. But I HAVE noticed that there seems to be nothing but "good" postings on there. Must be a little insecure over there.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

OOH-OOH!! I got it! Did Carrie DeWierd try to go race at the other place?! They don't like equallity over there?


----------



## KawadaKid

hey john, were we in the paper? if so which one? 
could u update us as to what u are doing to fight this?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Steven- it's in mondays paper, page D-3. Give Johnny Boy a holler for more info...


----------



## John Warner

*Steven, and anyone else who's interested.....

Spent most all of today (Monday) down at the City Hall meeting with city officials. Tomorrow or Wednesday another meeting will occur with some of the "Boss's" of the official's we've already been dealing with. Anyway, we should be reopened very soon, either Tuesday or by Thursday but it should definitely by this coming weekend!

Hopefully I'll also have some other imporant news to discuss after tomorrow as well!!

John*


----------



## nitrorod

That was the most somber picture that I have ever seen.


----------



## John Warner

Somber.... Yep, my wife just finished pulling one of my mustache hairs out to get that look on MY face


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Are ya sure it was a moustache hair Johnny Boy? Maybe it was a nose hair! Or maybe even a booger! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Guest

John - Any update regarding your meeting with GR officials?


----------



## John Warner

Hey Ron!!

Glad to see ya made it over here







So, I guess you must be planning on doing some racing this weekend. That is if we're allowed to open, right? Well, all I can say after today is..... Bring It!!!!!!

Also, the club will be having a trophy race for *each and every class* sometime before Christmas, this will include....Oval, Stadium, On-Road AND the Micro's. They are ALL sponsored by you're local *Rider's Hobby Shop!* I don't have the exact dates yet, but I'll post them within the next couple of days.




> <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" size="2">Originally posted by ron3285:
> *John - Any update regarding your meeting with GR officials?*</font>


----------



## DamageIncRacing

So I take it we're all legal and up to code again? The city isn't going to say we're good now and then throw something else at us again in a couple weeks are they?


----------



## John Warner

Well, I hope not! But even tonight we were checking the extinguishers out and noticed some of the tags were "out of date" so..... We all owe a VERY SPECIAL THANKS to NitroRod for leaving the track at 9:30pm and going to his office to pick up eight replacment units so we'd be good to go for the 10:00am inspection with the fire dept.

If you don't know who NitroRod is, ask me and I'll either tell you or point him out!!

Thank you!!!!
John


----------



## Guest

what in gods name is going on in GR
I just heard that the track was closed again?


----------



## KawadaKid

john, i think we should take the time and do somthing fo all those that have helped. I know we could have the track we have without urself, Andy Curran, Fred Napp, and countless others that have spent their time to help us. Its just really sad that the city is singling us out, but hopefuly we will sort this thing out. 
I might see u tonight John, hopefully
Cya


----------



## DamageIncRacing

In my opinion, it seems to me that the city is getting a little "sumthin-sumthin" to keep giving us a hassle. Notice how WE keep getting shut down for supposedly not being up to code but nothing is being done elsewhere. Now a building thats not even connected with us needs to have a sprinkler system before we can open. What will the city be paid to come up with next?


----------



## nitrorod

So john how did it go with the city today? Is there anything we can do to help? Is there going to be practice this week?


----------



## DaWrench

KawadaKid:

hi, 

I have your shirt and motors in my truck. you can pick them up any Sunday.


----------



## John Warner

Thought I'd keep everybody up to date with what's happening with the track as of today. (Tuesday evening, 12-11) Yesterday, the city's inspector decided to do something even stranger than what we've already experienced. They approved the electrical plans months ago, but after the work had been completed they came out to inspect and not only turned it down, they choose to force Consumers to disconnect the power entirely! The company that's doing the electrical work has been in business over 50 years and has never before seen or heard of anything like this happening. Anyway.... The power has now been restored after a phone call to one of the top officials threatening a lawsuit for "willful and malice intent to do harm." They reconnected it within 30 minutes of that call! 
In case your wondering, YES we have retained one of Grand Rapids most prestigious and prominent corporate attorneys to once and for all settle the problems we've been encountering. At $200.00 per hour, I fully anticipate that he WILL get results and hopefully we'll be open by Thursday evening!

John
PS.... Thanks to all those of you who have stood by the club, been patient with us and helped out. It shows that strength really is in numbers!!


----------



## Rich Chang

Hey John, 

Good luck withthe track. Planning on heading out there sometime next month so hope there will be a track! 

Just so you don't feel too singled out, Jim Rousseau had a lot of problems with the fire marshall when he had his track in Ypsilanti 3 years ago. Lots and lots of problems.

-Rich


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey john, u said i couldnt buy those aluminum crc servo mounts, well, u can get them from crc's online store for 15 bucks. I ordered a pair fer myself, thought i would let u know if u wanted anymore.

Rich,
Will u be running 12th scale, or sedan or both?


----------



## Rich Chang

Steven - you mean when I come out to G.R.? Sedan for sure. 1/18th probably. 1/12th -- I'm not sure. Depends on how many entries there are. If there aren't a lot, then I will just run sedan and goof off with 1/18th.


----------



## John Warner

*Well, as I'm sure you've guessed by now we won't be racing this weekend. However, we WILL be running next weekend without a doubt! We now have two choices as of this evening. (1).. Hopefully receive the use permit from the City of Grand Rapids either Monday or Tuesday or (2) .. move to another location! I just got off the phone with a gentleman that has a building that was at one time a proffesional building, NOT an old warehouse. It's 120' X 240' with a 40' ceiling, there's a completely licensed kitchen with pizza ovens, deep fryers, popcorn machine and such. The floors are as flat and smooth as the building we're presently in and we would be able to long-term lease it for several years if we wanted. It also has an air-exchanger that will replace all the air every 12 minutes! (they used to race motorcycles indoors there) So, indoor NITRO would be very, very possible! The price is about the same, maybe even a little better. Of course, this would entail moving everything once again. So, let me know your thoughts ASAP. I haven't seen it as of yet, but am going to tomorrow AM(Saturday)

Thanks again,
John
I once heard that everything happens for a reason, could be true!*


----------



## DamageIncRacing

If the Bland Crapids city un-officials can't get their heads out of their collective hind ends, I say we pack up and get to Cascade. Sounds to me like this building is already legal with everything already there. Its also in CASCADE- so Bland Crapids can't say nothin!!! No more jerking around with we're legal one minute and as soon as you walk out the door they change thier minds and dont bother telling you.


----------



## KawadaKid

John, i say that we take the other building ur talking about. I really think we should get rid of the problems associated with the woodland building and it sounds like the new place will open up indoor nitro and have a better kitchen for your lovely wife to feed us her wonderful food from. Thats what i think.


----------



## FishRC

Well, to drive a bit farther is ok as long as we have a building to race in. I'd say go for it. I know of 3 possibly 4 of us that would be interested in the a nitro truck class. The Woodland place is nice and realy well located but is it worth it if you have to work so hard just to keep it open.

John, you put in so much to give us racers a place to race. Thank you!


----------



## Guest

My preferance would be to get out of the city limits. GR has always been strick on use permits and probably always will be. Is the proposed building in Cascade?


----------



## nitrorod

Well the new building sounds great and the thought of nitro indoor sounds great. How ever I think that we should check in to everything with the city of cascade before we go jumping in with both feet. John if you want some help with dealing with the new city officals I would be more than happy to help in any whay that I can.


----------



## Guest

I agree with nitrorod whole heartedly. myself and another racer where in this new building last night which is also a night club on one half, and all i can say is 1/8th scale off-road baby. this place can have an air change every 12 minutes in a 30,000s.f. building. We would only get roughly half of the bulding but oh-my. And the best part is in between races I could pop into the bar and see Julie who works there and have a Tarantula.


----------



## Guest

I will also check out what's up with the new city officials also and talk to people around the office and see if they have dealt with them and make sure they aren't a bunch of 4 letter word's which describes what Mr. Loumus is.


----------



## KawadaKid

Lol, John, how could we deprive Andy of a Bar Next door to the track? I say we go for it, but it is a very good idea to check out the city officials first, so please do.


----------



## nitrorod

A track next to a bar it must be a sign from the Rc gods. I say we go for it. Sounds like the 6 pack class may happen after all. John shoot me the address and I will call around on monday to find out if there will be any hang-ups if you want me to. So do I here dirt nitro indoor?


----------



## John Warner

I know that for some of you the bar thing seems like a good idea, however... Remember something, we're a *family oriented club*, right? How would the parents of the kids that come and race with us feel about it? Saturday nights are their (the bar) biggest draw and would be going on at the same time we'd be running Stadium. I already know we couldn't use the bathrooms as all the walls are covered in professionally applied XXX rated graffiti. The space is nice but we also have to consider the location. It's down in Cascade about 5-6 miles from Rider's. Anyway, those are some of my thoughts!

John


----------



## nitrorod

John you have some great points. It is great to be right across from Riders. The place we are in now is huge and all ours including the restrooms. It sounds like we are just about done with the city problems. The thought of nitro racing all year long is a great one. Could we just adjust the schedual so there were few or now people there on satruday night?


----------



## hankster

Maybe some haven't thought of it, but I would guess that running that air exchanger one night a week would cost close to 2 grand a month extra in heating bills. Sure it exchanges the air every 12 minutes, you also have to heat the complete building again every 12 minutes.

Now, would this one night a week of racing nitro bring in enough to cover those expenses?


----------



## John Warner

Hank,

You also have a very good point. But... it sure would be nice in the summer months!! Especially if it was raining outside


----------



## nitrorod

John any word on when we will be running again?


----------



## John Warner

Well, if things go as scheduled (keep your fingers crossed) we'll be back in action this weekend, maybe even Thursday evening!

I have also taken a look at, and made an offer for the old "Dunhams" sports building on 28th next door to Wendy's. Don't know if it'll be accepted or not, but will know more Wednesday.

John


----------



## FishRC

Well lets hope you can open up this weekend!








I want to get back to normal racing and get to say thanks to John in person.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I gotta race man! My throttle finger is getting outta shape! Thank god for a playstation and a pistol grip controller.


----------



## radioflyer

Come on John let us know if there is any racing this Saturday 22nd!!!


----------



## John Warner

*Okay, here ya go.....
Thursday 12/20/2001

Finally we have something that's going our way....... The sprinkler system has been completely installed and is functioning properly. The inspection is set for Friday with the city inspector Ed Lumas (aka: Edsama Bin Lumas). This was the only thing that was preventing us from using this fine facility to race in. So...... the Christmas trophy race looks like it'll be run this weekend after all.

But, just to ensure that all went well I'd suggest checking your email, or this board one more time Friday evening or by calling me (John) at 616-838-2231, or Andy Curran at 616-838-3296 AFTER 5:00pm.

And once again, A special thanks to each and every one of you who have waited so patiently for your club to be back racing this season!!!

John Warner*


----------



## Rich Chang

John --- what are the details on your trophy race this weekend? Is it being held on Sunday? What classes?

-Rich


----------



## Guest

Rich- As far as the trophy races for this weekend goes it will be held on both Saturday and Sunday with the oval racing Starting around noon or so Saturday, Stadium racing on Saturday evening starting around 6-7pm, and Sunday will be Sedan,12th scale, and 1/18th scale Starting around noon. Feel free to stop by.

Andy Curran


----------



## Rich Chang

Andy - great! Looks like a few of us from the Detroit/AA area will be there on Sunday. What time does the track open on Sunday?


----------



## Fred Knapp

On again, off again, on again, off again.
Good News, we're on again to stay. I was their for each and every inspection and talked to each of them. Permit's were issued
and were all good to go, for real this time.
Lets all do are part to get the word out and make this a huge weekend.


----------



## Guest

Rich- I will be there bright and early at 9am to open up and to set up the track.


And A Quick NOte To Everyone: I just got off the phone with John and We HAVE A PERMIT FINALLY! So Yes We Will Be Open This Weekend!!!!


----------



## John Warner

*Well as many of you already know, it's official.... WE FINALLY HAVE OUR PERMIT from the city!!!!!! We'll now be returning to our normal race schedule including practice every Tuesday & Thursday evening. Sometime in Janurary we'll be starting up our "Thursday Night Thunder" series race for the sedans (1/12th scale, Micros??). This will be the second year we've done this, and might I say that last year we had a BLAST!

Also, don't forget that the Christmas trophy race is this weekend. The trophys are custom painted glass Christmas ornaments (complete with a display stand so you can leave them up year round) and sponsored by Rider's Hobby Shop here in Grand Rapids. We were going to use the "normal" plaques but decided to do something different and unusual this season!

John*


----------



## DamageIncRacing

LETS GO RACIN!!! Anybody remember how to charge batteries? HAHA!!!


----------



## Guest

I just returned from an awesome weekend of racing at the track and wanted to personnally thank ALL the racers who fought it out with us to keep the track open and came out to race. After all the reason we work so hard is so there is a place for everyone to come and race. I also wanted to thank our friends Rich Chang, Aaron Bomia, John Mcintosh, Tim Brink and Dan Bazardy (sp?) for joining us this weekend. Also a note to everyone who hasn't heard, on Wed. this week we will be picking up 600' of brand new borders for the track. An extra special Thank You goes out to Jeff Hirdes for his Generous donation to the club, and I'm hoping by this weekend we should have the velcro and wood connectors ready so we can toss the exploding borders in the trash where they belong. Once again thnak you to everyone who stuck with us and came out to see us this weekend and Happy Holidays.

Bad Andy


----------



## John Warner

I too want to extend my thanks to everybody for the GREAT turnout we had this past weekend, it was awesome to see you guy's from the Ann Arbor and Detroit area make the trek over to race with us! Can't wait for the CRL race in Lansing!!


Don't forget to visit the clubs website, especially if you'd like to view any of the weekends race results! You'll find them at the following address listed below. (just click on the main banner to enter)

http://www.12thscale.com/GLR/index.htm

John


----------



## John Warner

*I want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas. Also hope that all of you that attended races with us this weekend enjoy your poinsettias. Don't forget to thank "Molesta Floral" for their donation of those wonderfully arranged plants, after all they donated over 100 of them (at about $7.00ea) for us to give away!

So.... what did ya'll think of the 1st annual "Christmas Ornament Race"? Would you like something other than what you received next year???*


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey guys- sorry I couldn't make it back this weekend. Lack of fundage. I'll be there this weekend for sure. Trust me- I would rather have been racing than at the mother in laws...


----------



## Rich Chang

Jeff Hirdes - please call me as soon as you can.  734-434-8562. I'm pretty sure I want to buy that TC3 from you. Thanks!

GLRC - thanks for the fun day of racing! Hope you have it again next year! Thanks for the poinsetta and the great ornaments! Those are definitely better than plaques/trophies.


----------



## mel

Any racing going on at your track Dec.29? I looked at your schedule and it was blank for that day. Thanks


----------



## Guest

Yes, we will be open this weekend the 29th & 30th. Also there WILL be practice thursday the 27th from 5:30 - 9:00pm


----------



## mel

Is it still oval on Sat. and what time do the doors open? Also would like some directions we will be coming from 96 west. Thanks


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah oval is satraday morning doors open at about 9:00. To get there from the west get off at 28th street east take past breton then club is on left (south side of street). In the faded green building. Club is right across 28th street from Riders Hobbies.


----------



## mel

Thanks for the info. It is much appreciated.


----------



## John Warner

Mr. Letts.....

John here, the building is directly across the street from Rider's there on 28th street. The front of the building says "Woodland Skating" you'll need to come around to the south side to get in.

Hope to see you this weekend!?!?!?
John


----------



## t3rc1

Hi John.I am from the upper peninsula (escanaba)and am looking forward to comming down there to race.There will be five of us comming in january around the first weekend.Do you have any pics of the track?I have heard much about it and i heard it is a great place to race and real cool people.Would appreciate some pics or a link to a web site so i can see where we are going to race.We are excited to get there and meet you all.take care and have a Happy New Year.

Scott(t3rc1)







[email protected]


----------



## nitrorod

Your in luck we are taking pictures today and possably a video of the track.


----------



## rgmon

Do you have a class of Oval Stock Truck Class?
Do we need to bring our own table & chairs?
What time on Saturday do you start racing?


----------



## Guest

rgmon- Yes we do have a class of stock oval truck, there is only a couple of us right now. There are plenty of tables and chairs so you can leave yours at home. As for starting on Saturday, we try and get the first round started off between 12:00 - 12:30 and start each following round an hour after the previous one that way we can be done around 4:30 and get the track converted over for the Stadium racing.

Bad Andy


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Ok Johnny Boy, I'd told ya i'd put this up because people are gonna wanna know. When is the points series going to start? Dates, Times? Eager to earn some points (Other than on my liscense-HAHAHAHAHAHA!)









[This message has been edited by DamageIncRacing (edited 12-31-2001).]


----------



## John Warner

In case any of you are curious, Andy has decided to be there to open the club this evening for practice (new years day).


----------



## John Warner

*Okay, here's the info on our 2nd annual "Thursday Night Thunder" points series races.

The first race will begin Janurary 10, 2002. We'll be running two heats and a main every Thursday evening for On-Road racing. Cost is $10.00 per entry. Last year the series was for 6 weeks with one throwout, But If any of you would prefer to run for 8 weeks with 2 throwouts, let me know asap.









Don't forget to check the results from previous races at.... *
http://www.12thscale.com/GLR/index.htm

[This message has been edited by John Warner (edited 01-02-2002).]


----------



## nitrorod

Ok for all of you that wanted to see what the track looks like here it is. This video is 30 seconds long and very unedited due to my crapy software. Those of you with slower conections may wish to right click and say "Save Target as..." so here is the link http://home.attbi.com/~jglover37/movies/glrc3.mpg see you all at the track.


----------



## Guest

I thought I would see if anyone is intrested in running a 1/18 scale class 
on Thursday night.Alot of us bought them so lets play.


----------



## nitrorod

I know that there are a couple of guys that will be interested in running 1/18th scale (me included). So please lets get alot of us out there on thursday. Also If anyone is interested in duing the same type of thing on tuesday nights with trucks please let me know.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Terry,
Thanks for your quick responces. It sure was good to talk with you in person as its been some time since we last spoke. Its nice to take to a guy that has the ability to over look the past and not point fingers. Your good sense of judgement and warm sense of understanding is so refreshing in this day and age of hostility. Thats OK about the carpet though, I understand.
Fred


----------



## nitrorod

Ok guys now I have put some pictures up and the video. Here is the link: http://home.attbi.com/~jglover37/new_page_1.htm I will take some more pictures this weekend.


----------



## John Warner

*Yo, Nitro.... I must say them are some pretty good looking pictures if I don't mind saying so myself! At first they looked quite large and grainy but after they finished loading they looked normal. So, once again guy's, you can view them at the following link....*

http://home.attbi.com/~jglover37/new_page_1.htm 

PS... is that Pete, Fred & Alex I'm seeing?!?!?


----------



## KawadaKid

From the sounds of it, and the looks,(i can see my car), i think it was one of our races john.
Could we do full race videos? that would be to kool.


----------



## Guest

Hey kawadakid I have my MVP pulling 11.80 at 3v so I think that I'm going to kick your butt! but I guess we will have to see.

talk to you later











[This message has been edited by John Warner (edited 01-05-2002).]


----------



## nitrorod

Full length race videos would take forever to download and forever for me to upload to the server. 30 seconds is about the limit till I figure out a new way of uploading to the server.


----------



## KawadaKid

Well, 
looks like i wont be racing this weekend AJ. My mom wont let me race until i get my hair cut. Kinda stupid, but, oh well. I had my rage pulling 10.2 something at 3, so we wont be that far off.


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey john, 
I was just on a french rc car site, and one of the latest news thins said that Kawada was thinking of distributing their new sedan to the US. I have also been searching japanese sites and i have alot of kool pictures, even of custom made chassis and things like that. its all kinda hard since i cant read anything, lol. I might see u tomarow at dinner,.....maybe.


----------



## Guest

hey nitrorod. i would be interested in doing a tuesday night truck points thing. has neone else said nething about it?


----------



## John Warner

*Holy Cow!! 54 racers for Stadium tonight, and it looks like it'll be growing even more once all the "veteran" racers return plus the newcomers we've been introducing during the weekly practices.

Plus.... I'm being told we're having some of the largest turnouts for Oval in the state!

Still thinking about the indoor dirt track, it's still a possibility!*


----------



## nitrorod

Ok everyone here is the link to the page with the results from out crazy night of racing this past saturday. As many know a computer glich held up the main and stole the results, so this is as good as we can get.

[This message has been edited by nitrorod (edited 01-06-2002).]

[This message has been edited by John Warner (edited 01-06-2002).]


----------



## mxatv151

nitrorod......i also think that it is a great idea for tuesday night trucks....that can really sharpen all our skills....

Mr. Clean


----------



## mxatv151

hey.......i just checked the pics, they look great.....(but where are the stadium pics)..


----------



## rckfracing

Hi, I race in new england and have been to alot of tracks and i will have t say that you guys have a top notch facility from what i see, i like the high driver's stand..
keith fortier

keep up the good work!! !)


----------



## KawadaKid

Darn right, Just about 29,000 square feet. And now, we will have expanded pit space thanx to Mr. Rich Heavner,(sorry Rich if i spelled it wrong). Im getting pretty excited for the crl race. Is that a one, or two day event john? ttyl, cya sunday john.

P.S. John, i think that we should share the magic of AJ's B'Day and post the pics of his napkin eating.


----------



## John Warner

*Just thought I'd announce that we've built some new additional tables this evening thanks to Rich Heavner of the BACC! I think at this point we should be able to seat 120-140 racers, or more. I also ordered four new 135' X 12' rolls of Ozite from Frank Calandra today. And ... we now have 700' of the new polymer track dividers with custom tapeless corners in use as well.*

KawadaKid.... it's a single day event.


----------



## Rich Chang

The CRL race is only on Sunday. However, they are having a warm-up race with practice afterwards on Saturday.

-Rich




> <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" size="2">Originally posted by KawadaKid:
> * Im getting pretty excited for the crl race. Is that a one, or two day event john? ttyl, cya sunday john.
> *</font>


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wow, what a large turnout for a Tuesday night practice. Lets keep up the attendance
and maybe we could get even more new carpet.


----------



## Guest

OR we could get about 150 cubic yards of clay and make the baddest indoor off-road track in west Mi. hint hint hint

[This message has been edited by brewha25 (edited 01-09-2002).]


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Clay is good Brewha- I'd run a TC3 rally on it! And as for the T.N.T. races starting this Thursday, I can't wait. Maybe this time us "regular" guys can win a few instead of the "pros". I'm sure the people that were in it last year remember who always won. Is there going to be separate catagories for pro, novice, etc?


----------



## nitrorod

150 yards that is a lot of dirt I think that 100 would do the job. Man that is going to be alot of shovels full.


----------



## John Warner

Shovels full??? You gotta be kidding me!! How about if we use a conveyer belt system to get it inside, and then a bobcat to move it around?? Now, THAT sounds more like a plan to me!!

Just imagine.... First we were just racing RC cars on carpet, now we're adding a second track, then we added flying airplanes inside, then the skaters, more and more tables, and now we're talking indoor dirt??? Guess we'll have to come up with a new slogan. Something along the lines of.... Great Lakes Racers Club, "one of the few clubs with plenty of space to do almost anything raceplace"












> <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" size="2">Originally posted by nitrorod:
> *150 yards that is a lot of dirt I think that 100 would do the job. Man that is going to be alot of shovels full.*</font>


----------



## nitrorod

Man with all this dirt we are going to need another drivrs stand. The conveyer belt system sounds like a much better plan than shovels and wheelbarrows.


----------



## dan-o

Indoor dirt? Sounds Good to me but what about the carpet track. I raced for many years at RNL in Portage and the whole place was dirt even up front where it had two doors seperating the two. Real hard to keep it all clean.I am all for it and I am sure that many of the RNL crowd would be there for a new fresh place to race. Just wondered if this was a thought???


----------



## Fred Knapp

What a great turnout for the first night of our 2nd annual *THURSDAY NIGHT THUNDER* series. The new pit tables came in handy for that, thank you Rich! With the stiff competition for points, it made for an exciting evening of racing. Again thanks to all who participated.


















[This message has been edited by John Warner (edited 01-11-2002).]


----------



## mxatv151

hey everone, incase you didn't know THURSDAY NIGHT THUNDER includes all cars and trucks they even had a class last thursday for mini coopers (sweet).... so dont miss out like i did, and bring your car/truck and lets have some fun.


----------



## John Warner

*Well, as many of you already know, we've run out of parking for the club now that the "El Gigante Supermall" has had it's grand opening this weekend. So.... starting today (Sunday 01/13/2002) we'll be using the door on the North side of the building. It faces Rider's across the street and has a small roof over it. I believe it also connects to Aldi's parking lot.

In an effort to make parking easier for us all, I think this is the best solution that's available. Saturday for Oval we had about 26 racers, Stadium had 57 entries, making the changeover with people trying to leave and others attempting to find a place to park was very difficult for everyone to say the least. The parking lot was already full with the mall traffic!

Thanks for your help!
John*


----------



## John Warner

*Micro's.... Micro's.... Micro's!!

I'm confused, (as usual) where did all the new BRP Micro cars go??? There's been over 15 of them sold at the club, but only two show up every now and then. What's everbody doing, keeping them at home and chasing the cat around with them or what????

Also, the CRL race will include a class for these cars so we all need to get them back up and running again! (don't forget, we've lowered the entry fee for them as well)*


----------



## t3rc1

Hi John.This is Scott from the U.P.We are comming down there this saturday to run oval.We are really looking forward to racing at your facility.There will be six of us for sure that will be running stock pancar.What i need to know is what is the min weight for six cell pancar and if you would be so kind as to let me know what the general rollout areas is.We run a small track at home and it would be kind of nice to get the cars setup in the general area by rollout and weight.Your track is larger than ours so we run a whole different gearing range.We also have no weight min so knowing ahead of time will save us some work and we will be able to enjoy the stay more.Thanx for the info and we look forward to seeing you all this weekend.

Scott(t3rc1)


----------



## nitrorod

Come one guys get those Micro cars out and lets go racing. I would also like to say that if anyone is looking at the results from sundays Micro race I broke in the main.


----------



## Guest

Scott- the min the 6 cell pan cars must weigh is 42oz. or 2lb, 10oz. as for track length it usually rolls out to around 135' plus or minus. We look forward to seeing you this weekend.

And as a reminder to all please park on the North side of the building (facing 28th street) so we can hopefully avoid the mess with the "El Gigante Supermall" and our racers trying to get in and out.

Bad Andy


----------



## Guest

Who's ready for TNT race #2 Tonight! All I know is Slim Shady is Going down, those new Reedy Zapper Packs I got are awesome, hehe. Track opens at 5:30, and Off to Hooters afterwords for some Brews.

Bad Andy

Don't forget, all classes are welcome. Trucks, Micros, 1/12Th scale that means you too.

[This message has been edited by brewha25 (edited 01-17-2002).]


----------



## Guest

Rumor has it Josh Cyrul may be racing oval with us tommorrow(saturday the 19th) If you want to see just how good you are you can bring it out against one of the most successful R/C drivers in the world. Below is a post he made on another forum.

Bad Andy


Posted from Trinity Tech Talk:
Ask Josh Cyrul; Jan 2002 thread

Bobby Flack (Thursday, January 17, 2002, 3:04 p.m.)
Josh... Where are you gonna run oval..? Were going to Grand Rapids the next 2 weeks i think to run 4-cell mod.


Josh Cyrul (Friday, January 18, 2002, 12:17 p.m.)

Bobby - I'm going to try and make GR tommorow...


----------



## John Warner

Great News!....

Thanks to Mr. Sparks, we have now purchased more ozite carpeting. (it will be delivered Saturday morning) It's slighty used but in great condition. There's enough to lay out a 40'X 70' of racing surface. So, with what we have now (40'X 80') plus the four new 125'X 12' rolls coming from Calandra, (which will be 60'X 120') we should have more than we need.

Also..... It's been posted on Trinity's Tech Talk that Josh Cyrul is coming to race Oval with us this weekend along with several more racers from the Lansing, Gaylord and Detroit areas. Should prove to be some awesome racing to be had by all!


----------



## Ted Flack

John,
Bobby and I had a great time today. I believe that is the most oval cars I have seen in years--8 heats on a Saturday Club race...outstanding!

You guys do a real nice job of making it a fun day, Thanks again.

Ted


----------



## t3rc1

Hey John.Scott here from Escanaba.We had a blast at your track.You run a very organized race and it went fast and smooth.Got back here about 2:30 am.It was worth the trip down for us because the racing was exciting.We didn't do real well but we had a blast.We are stuck with a small track so we are set for a small track and it was a little strange at first to get the gearing and the setup down for the bigger oval but by the last race we were going strong.You have a great bunch of drivers and some extremely fast ones too.And of course Keith was THE MAN again today.He is a great person to know and fun to race with.We have raced with him before and he's even came up here to race on our first track we had last winter.Well,i'm tired and i need sleep.Thanx for the great time and we look forward to comming down again.Thanx Great Lakes Racers for having us.

Scott(t3rc1)


----------



## KawadaKid

AJ, E-Mail me ur resume please! Thanx, cya tuesday.


----------



## nitrorod

Has anyone seen my post? I cant seem to find it. It is almost like someone is deleting them. hu....wonder what is going on?


----------



## John Warner

*Scott, Ted and Bobby....

I want to express my sincere thanks for all the kind words. It takes an unimaginable amount of work by many to organize and maintain a club of this magnitude, and believe me when I say that reading what was written in your posts helps make it all worth while!

But.. I still can't get over driving all the way down from Escanaba just for a club race, that's quite a haul!! What time did you guy's have to leave anyway???

NitroRod..... What was your post thats missing? I haven't deleted anything from here in quite some time!

John Warner*


----------



## t3rc1

Hi John.We have friends in Gaylord that came with us to race so we left friday nite and stayed the night in Gaylord.Left Gaylord at 7am and got to G.R about 11am.It was worth the trip.I wish more of our people could have made it down.You see,up here R/C isn't as big as it is down there.We have to travel at least 3 hours if we want to race with different people.We go to MT Pleasant,Traverse City,The Soo etc.We have 25 members in our club but most of them run the offroad and wont run oval.We have 8 that run strictly oval in the winter so we have to travel in order not to have to race against ourselves all the time.My friend Kevin and i have built an awesome offroad track last year and had a great season with a big trophy race for our last race.We also run the carpet track but turnout has not been big so we travel.We were quite impressed at how fast and smoothly everything went.To be able to move the number of cars in the time you did was quite impressive.We have been to races with a lot less cars and not have it run so smoothly. The pit area was set up perfect with nice big tables and HEAT.I would sure like to get into the heads of those A main drivers,what an awesome show of racing,not taking anything away from the other racers that were there because you have some talent in that club.We will be back.Thanx for the hospitality and the great time.We will reccomend your track to the many racers that we meet as beiing a premier place to race.Take care and good luck in your addition to the new track.

Scott(t3rc1)


----------



## John Warner

*Stadium Racers.....

Mark your calendar for Saturday evening February 2nd. That's when we'll be having a trophy race dedicated strictly for stadium!! Best of all it's being sponsored by M.A.R.S. (Michigan Auto Racing Series)!! That's right, it's the same organization that runs the yearly series races held outdoors during the summer months throughout the state of Michigan. Trophy's will be presented to all 1st, 2nd and 3rd place finishers in every main. (cost is $20.00 per entry)

Please note: We're asking that everyone be there earlier than normal so we can get off to an early start. Preregistration is also available, and highly suggested. We also plan on starting Oval earlier than normal as well. For stadium, I'd suggest being there around 4:00-5:00 if at all possible, or earlier! 

(Oval driver's please be at the club as early as possible, I'd like to start first round at 10:30.)

Thanks,
John

Also.... Don't forget that Lansings CRL race is the 27th of this month. Ours will be on February 17th*


----------



## KawadaKid

Thanx AJ. BTW, how is it coming with those company's?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nitrorod,
Have you seen my post? I cant seem to find it. Someone is deleting them. 
I did see yours and now its gone along with mine!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I'm glad I'm not the only one who suffers from "Disappearing Post Syndrome". I've had at least 8 not go on the board.

Anyway, lets see if we can get some rally cars out for this stadium trophy race. I should have my spare TC3 converted back to rally, and I might run it this saturday if anybody has one to run. Dust'em off...


----------



## John Warner

*Just a reminder.....

Don't forget about the "SUPER BOWL of STADIUM" trophy race being sponsored by MARS this coming Saturday afternoon/evening!

After this Tuesday we'll be able to seat well over 100 racers with ease on permanent tables (yes, we're building 6 MORE tables). 

Also... We hope to have the new AMBrc scoring system with the personal transponders in and operational very soon! (hopefully by the end of this week)

John*


----------



## KawadaKid

Way to go Hyena Motors and Jeff Hirdes's 4th Place finnish in lansing at CRL Race #2!


----------



## KawadaKid

well it sure got dull in here.......where did u all go?


----------



## John Warner

Well, if nothing else I'm here! It's now 2:24am (Friday night/Saturday morning) and I just came home from the club. We built and wired another six tables tonight plus quite a few other things that needed to be done prior to Saturday evenings MARS race. So.... I'm off to bed, gotta be back at the club at 8:00am for oval racing!

SeeYa!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Ever wonder why people on this thread can't post on the "other" Grand Rapids track thread? Exactly why is that? Maybe we shouldn't let their guys come over and run OUR Thursday Night Thunder series... Just a thought...


----------



## Guest

damage,

why make comments like that?


----------



## John Warner

Take a look at what I found on Big Jim's discussion page on Hobby Talk.

***MORE NEWS!*** 

Famed 1/12th Indoor and TC Champion, Josh Cyrul had a falling out with Ernie Provetti (CEO of Trinity) and is no longer running for the big T. I asked Mike Reedy if he was going to pick him up and Mike said, "He will receive the same tech support as anyone else running our car but nothing beyond that". 

Personally, Trinity having trouble with someone who excells in their field doesn't surprise me.


----------



## John Warner

*C-dan....

Whomever you may be. I'll do my best and try and explain what Eric's reffering to.

I believe he's talking about the fact that no matter who makes a post (usually someone from this thread), rather it be in the form of a serious question, statement or otherwise, it quickly gets deleted by Mr. Rott. I personally don't understand why he chooses to do so. My assumption was that these threads were set up for us to discuss items related to racing in the form of questions, answers or statements. Why bother having a site if everything that's posted by someone from the "other side" gets deleted before anyone has a chance to read and respond to it? 

Originally posted by C-dan:
damage,

why make comments like that?*


----------



## Guest

C-Dan- Damage does have a point to an extent but not letting people come race just b/c they race at rivertown isn't fair, I think. I personally would like to see the outdoor layout Terry has planned for this summer since it sounds like it will be a permanent track. But two serious posts that have been made by our club members asking Terry where this track will be so we can check it out have been deleted and without a response back from him. so I don't even bother with asking anymore because it seems that he wants everyone to know about what he's doing but not to come see what he is doing. That's just my $.02 on the whole message board thing.

Bad Andy


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

John,

Can't wait for February 17th and your Carpet Racing League race. Do you plan to have a warm-up race or practice on Saturday? Lansing had 20-30 racers show up for theirs. It went over well, so I'm getting questions about your plans.

Keith


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey john, wont be able to make practice tonight, but im on for thursday. Are we going to have a practice before the CRL Race?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Boy! I tried to light a fire for some answers and the only ones that understand are GLRC club members. John hit the nail on the head- I'm not saying that we should ban racers from the other club, what I'm saying is how would Mr. Rott like it if we played his game? I know personally of two people that were "removed" from the "Rivertown" track for no reason other than they were associated with members of our track. I personally like the challange of trying to compete with Apl-Hed. I also know if I ask him a question I will get an answer. He's one of the two "pros" we can get help from. And by the way, the other is a member of GLRC. Thanks go to John for giving us a top notch track where EVERYONE can race and not be afraid to ask questions- and if they do, not have to deal with the "pro attitude". 

And thats MY $.02 worth.


----------



## Guest

I guess I should just keep my mouth shut and not say anything but it just seems like no one even wants to get along or try to enjoy this hobby. I have been to both tracks and think that they both put on a great program, we are fortunate to have the amount of places to race as we do in Michigan. I hope this continues to happen and track wars don't hurt each other so bad that we have nothing or no where to race. I don't want to think of that. BOTH clubs do a good job at doing what they are supposed to: KEEP THE HOBBY FUN AND ENJOYABLE.

[This message has been edited by C-dan (edited 02-06-2002).]


----------



## Rich Chang

Sooooo, is thar gonna be practice on the 16th (the day before the CRL race)?

Thanks!
-Rich


----------



## John Warner

*C-dan....

You mentioned something about you wished both tracks could get along, correct? Just for my two cents worth I'd like to mention that John Macintosh, Tim Brink, Dan Bossardet, Sean Bain, Pete Helmer, Jeff Cook, Brad Baker, Steve Bahr and Jody Flipse just to mention a few have either recently raced with us or visited and have not been harassed, treated any differently or asked to leave. As a matter of fact, they were treated the same as they were last indoor season as well as outdoor. Unfortunately, I can't say the same for some of our racers that were PHYSICALLY FORCED to leave the other track for no other reason than who they were.

Remember something, you're the one who brought this up, I'm simply stating facts and NOT attempting to create any undue grief that hasn't already been dealt with in the past.

R/C racing is supposed to be a fun and enjoyable hobby, if it turns into an insurmountable amount of work and grief, then I promise you, somebody else can take over, I'll find something else to do with my time and money.

John*


----------



## John Warner

Rich, sir.....

Well, it looks like the votes are in... YES there WILL BE practice Saturday during the day. Doors will open at 8:30, and we'll shut down around 4:00-4:30 so that our Stadium racing can be run and started at their normal time.

I'm assuming we'll do the same as the Hub did? Two or three heats and a main???? You racers will have to let me know what your preference's are.




> <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" size="2">Originally posted by rchang:
> *Sooooo, is thar gonna be practice on the 16th (the day before the CRL race)?
> 
> Thanks!
> -Rich*</font>


----------



## Guest

John - Is Oval racing cancelled for the Saturday before the CRL?


----------



## Guest

John,

You have mail.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Hey John,

Any way to run the stadium race in the morning/day and have the CRL club race in the evening? We have a number of racers traveling up to 3 or 4 hours. It's totally up to you and your guys. Just a thought.

Also, hotel suggestions???


----------



## nitrorod

Well I Dont know about the changing of stadium to the day but as far as hotels there are alot of them. Look for one on 28th street so you dont have far to go. West of the track there is a Howard Johnson, and a Ramada within 3 miles. To the east there is just about everything eles. By the way Hooters is to the east of the track about 5 miles.


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi John,

Cool. Guess I'll be there. I made some changes to my car so I need to see whether they suck or not before the big CRL race. heh!

I'd kinda prefer to just have practice. I'd still be willing to pay, but I'd rather just have practice.

-Rich




> <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" size="2">Originally posted by John Warner:
> *Rich, sir.....
> 
> Well, it looks like the votes are in... YES there WILL BE practice Saturday during the day. Doors will open at 8:30, and we'll shut down around 4:00-4:30 so that our Stadium racing can be run and started at their normal time.
> 
> I'm assuming we'll do the same as the Hub did? Two or three heats and a main???? You racers will have to let me know what your preference's are.
> 
> 
> *</font>


----------



## kevinm

A note/suggestion to all Grand Rapidsians (Grand Rapizoids? El Grande Rapidos?). Since the saturday oval race is apparently cancelled this weekend, why not come over to Mt. Pleasant on saturday for Jon's race? The track opens at 10:00 with racing starting at noon.

Hope to see you there,
Kevin Marcy


----------



## Ballblazer

So what’s the deal, is there an oval race on Saturday or not?

Why not cancel the stadium race in the afternoon and let the oval guys run in their normal time slot! (I know, there are more stadium guys than oval guys.) 

A couple a weeks ago the oval guys got shuffled out early for the stadium guys. Now were getting moved again. I think a lot of the oval guys have paid club member dues also and it seems were the ones who traditionally get moved. Lets be fair and move the stadium guys this time. Or just leave the schedule alone and forget having a special practice day for non-members.

In the future it would be nice to post that the CRL race is going to be a two-day deal. Or better yet update the GLR web page and schedule. 

I guess it’s off to Indiana this weekend.

Sorry about the negative post, but I think I’m just in a bad mood because my Turbo 30 died and I had to send it in for repair.


----------



## Rich Chang

Ballblazer - hmm.. can definitely understand your frustration. For the CRL race, all the previous tracks we've had the race at all don't have Saturday races. So, we got used to having at least a practice day on Saturdays -- especially since we had a lot of folks coming from Indiana and Ohio. It allowed them to travel up on Saturday, get some practice in, and race on Sunday.

For the Grand Rapids race, pretty much everyone not in Grand Rapids forgot you guys have a track that is pretty much open 7 days a week and races on both Saturday and Sunday. Wish we had that set up. 

So, the request was made to have a practice on Saturday. We didn't realize there was racing in the morning and the afternoon.

So, the CRL race really isn't a two day event, it just turned out to be that way where it ended up having a practice/warm-up race on Saturdays.

We're sorry it is displacing the oval race.


----------



## Ballblazer

I don't have a problem with others requesting use of the track on Saturday for practice.

I'm disappointed that the oval guys get displaced with very little warning. It's a mater of courtesy and letting people know ahead of time.

Luckily I do have other places to race at, but I like GR because there is more competition. It's disappointing we get little warning. Actually at this time I have not received or seen any official notification YET from the club!


----------



## John Warner

*Vince.....

Oval racing's schedule has not changed. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't beleive that it was posted anywhere that it was.

Yes, we're having practice for Sunday's race as well.

That's the reason many of us will be at the club every night this week. (we're doing that so we can try and please everyone)That's also the reason we ordered new Calandra Ozite. There will be two seperate tracks thruout the remainder of our indoor season.

John*


----------



## Guest

Please don't be mad at John or anyone else afiliated witht he big race this comming weekend. I personnaly was the one who said that the oval race was postponed this weekend, not anyone else. If you want to yell at someone yell at me. Oval racing WILL BE RUNNING this weekend, so if no is there for it I know it's my fault. And any badmouthing or negative posts should be directed MY way not to John or anyone else.

Andy Curran


----------



## Rich Chang

John - you need to move to Ann Arbor!!









Man, that is sweet! Two tracks and racing at the same time!!!

-Rich


----------



## Ballblazer

Thanks for the info John. Wasn't aware the other track was being set up. As usual you set a higher bar than most. All I can say is it must be that time of the month for me.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Two more days! I'll be heading to GR tonight, so if anyone needs Carpet Racing league information, I can be reached on my cell at 810-610-6050.

Keith


----------



## KawadaKid

Hows $250 sound plus that amp john?

Stoked fer this weekend....cant wait.

I would just like to thank the Warners and the Knapps, without them we probably wouldnt have our great facility. Im looking forward to a good show John.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

I just wanted to jump in and say a big 'ole thanx to everyone at Great Lakes. It's really nice to have two tracks set up and the same time. Very nice.

And thanx to everyone that got the whole thing put together.

Guess I'm gonna have to take back all that stuff I said about Bad Andy! Well, most of it at least........

later.............


----------



## Rich Chang

John and the GLRC folks - thanks for a great race weekend! The CRL race was great and pretty much went off w/o a hitch!

Keith did a great job, too with organizing and trying to make all the racers happy.

-Rich


----------



## Guest

Hey KawadaKid, what am I chump change? From 6pm Friday night until I left last night at 9pm I was at the track for over 40 hours this weekend. And don't forget about Jerrod either.


DaRoot'e'yeah- Don't take back everything, I don't want to look too much like a nice guy, haha.

I also wanted to thank everyone that came out for the race this weekend, it was a blast!


----------



## nitrorod

I think that we should all thank everyone that helps keep this thing going. Now that I see what it takes to hold a "big" race I cant imagine what it takes to put on a realy big one like the Snowbirds. See you all on tusday.


----------



## Xpressman

Once again the Trinity site is being stupid so, who one? Who had the hardest hit in the Bud's class? The world wants to know.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I know I thanked most of you personally, yesterday, but thanks again to the Great Lakes Racers Club for hosting a great event. 
Winners - Dave Johnson-touring stock, Rich Chang-1/12th stock and Fred Baumgartner-Buds. I don't have the paperwork with me, so I'm not sure about 19 turn and sportsman classes. Congrats to all the trophy winner - even those of you who beat me.

Toledo is the next Carpet Racing League stop on March 3. Also, I look forward to next year's Grand Rapids CRL race (October?).


----------



## KawadaKid

Yeah well, no offence, but no i was at the track just about every night last week, and did alot of work when u werent there. I didnt really apreciate the crap i got from u and the other guys when i had to leave friday. and, by the time i wrote that post, i was not aware of your work. Sorry.


----------



## Trixter

John, You have mail

Thanks

Rick Russell in Oregon


----------



## Fred Knapp

Great Job CLRC,
To all of you who worked hard and helped in any way, Thank you. It takes may hands to put together and pull off an event of this 
magnitude.

Moe

[This message has been edited by knapster (edited 02-21-2002).]


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey NitroRod- saw your post on the "other" board. Aint it great the way he dodges the questions. "Waiting for final approval"- please... He has no track yet, thats why he wont give ANY locations. As a racer wouldn't you like to know what kind of surface it is? How dirty or dusty does it get? Will there be power available? He wont answer these because even HE doesn't know... If he see's this- I welcome him to prove me wrong by posting locations instead of saying "e-mail me".


----------



## Guest

Is there any set schedule for outdoor racing made up yet? Location, Track surface, Times? And will you all be using transponders, will power be available?


----------



## John Warner

C-dan....

We'll be running once again this year at the same location as we have been in the past several years. It's across from our current location directly in front of Rider's Hobby Shop.

We hope to have our newly paved asphalt surface completed within the next 30-45 days.

We're also looking into using the VHT traction additive instead of soda.

Whether we use it or not depends on the cost factor.

YES, we'll be using transponder scoring, and as a matter of fact, we'll also have the AMBrc system up and running here very shortly. Many of our racers have already picked up their personal transponders this past weekend.

John


----------



## John Warner

C-dan...

Almost forgot to answer ALL of your questions









We'll be running each and every Saturday (wheather permitting of course) starting at 9:30, first heat starts at noon. Three heats and the main for every class.

Power will be available as always, and I believe we're also going to have plenty of folding pit tables available as well. A spacious drivers stand will also be provided.

We'll be running..... Nitro & Electric sedans, trucks and Pan cars on the Oval!

Oh, and don't miss our "Night Racing" under the lights! Last year we only held one night race, this year we'll hold more of those.

* it's time to cast your votes for an outdoor off-road dirt track, anybody interested?????*

John


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny boy!!! You forgot to say that the outdoor schedule is the same one we've been using for many many years. Like the "other track" (that has yet to announce a location),we also use the best equipment. The only differance is we don't have the attitude. Anybody can ask anybody anything. And if that person doesn't know they can refer you to someone that does. And remember- nobody has been turned away from our track because of what their "motives" are.

And Johnny Boy- We did have two night races last year. I missed the first one but made it to the second. Remember the old lady?!

Race in Peace (Or be left in pieces)


----------



## Guest

whatever damagincracing, Chuck? CRL? any comments e-mail me .

[This message has been edited by C-dan (edited 02-25-2002).]


----------



## Guest

John thanks for the info on outdoor racing. New pavment is great, good deal. You all will have to see the track at spring valley park in Parchment, Mi. smoothest concrete I have ever seen. Ask Butch Beebe about it. OFF ROAD???

[This message has been edited by C-dan (edited 02-25-2002).]


----------



## John Warner

*C-dan....

I've been to the track you mentioned, and I agree it's quite remarkable that it's that smooth considering the age of it. I wish the concrete they use today would be half as good!


About the Off-Road track.... 

It's my pleasure to announce that the "Great Lakes Racers Club" will be bringing off-road racing back to Grand Rapids this summer! The track is located off of M-45. (It's NOT the old westside hobbies track) It's an awesome setup with a permanent drivers stand and room to do whatever we want as far as changing the layout, parking and etc. At the moment our plans are to run every other Sunday. The On-Road track will still run every Saturday.

John*


----------



## Fred Knapp

> <font face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica" size="2">Originally posted by C-dan:
> *whatever damagincracing, Chuck? CRL? any comments e-mail me .
> 
> [This message has been edited by C-dan (edited 02-25-2002).]*</font>


Here it is in a nut shell.
Last year this club was strong armed by
three individuals, now of a different club.
Soon there after, we the club initiated a policy of Zero tolerance for theft, and it was overwhelmingly past by our board. This is why things happend the way they did at the CRL race. You see, we feel past performance is indicative to future results,
enough said.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Thank you Moe... I mean Knapster. Hehehe


----------



## DamageIncRacing

No c-dan, I don't think I'll be e-mailing you with any comments. See, I dont believe in going behind peoples backs and making comments. I prefer to get things out in the open so there are witnesses. I say what I think. I personally had nothing to do with Chucks attendance at the CRL race. I wasn't there when it all happened. As for my feelings on the issue if I HAD been there, I dont care if he raced or not. I personally think Mr.Lonergan, Mr.Flipse, and Mr. Rott owe me an appology for the strongarm treatment and attempted take over of GLRC. But I know that will never happen because they believe they were in the right. I may not like or care much for them at this time, but hey- guess what? Thats life. You may not like me but I'm not loosing any sleep over it am I? Damon came and raced didn't he? Apl-Hed is at our track for the points series. I haven't complained and they haven't been kicked out because of "questionable motives". We're here to race. It doesn't matter what track or who's running it. But since motives matter to Mr. Rott,(yes I have seen the e-mails to other members) he can rest assured that I will NEVER set foot at a Rivertown track. Just as I am certain that the egos at GLRC will never be as large as those at Rivertown. 

May the moderator edit me if I'm wrong...


----------



## AustinPowers




----------



## John Warner

Mr. Powers....

I couldn't have said it any better myself!!!!

John


----------



## Guest

Mr Powers,

Thank you for the insight.


John ,

How far from your current location is the off road track, I am not that knowledgable with the GR area. But sound cool, maybe a MARS race for you guys with that new track.


----------



## Guest

I hear all this talk about this VHT stuff. But I have no idea what it is. So what is this stuff and why is it so much more benificial then what we have been using?


----------



## Rich Chang

VHT is used at drag strips to provide traction. The burn-out area where they heat the tires is covered with VHT.

Pretty potent stuff.


----------



## John Warner

C-dan....

I'd say the off-road track is somewhere around 6 to 8 miles or less from our present location. 

I do agree that a MARS race back in GR would be awesome. As a matter of fact, I spoke with Bruce yesterday evening and have the necessary paperwork already on it's way!

jjpp... VHT (Very High Traction) is what's normally used in drag racing. They apply it to the track surface to aid the drivers and their cars to launch without wheelspin. The advantage for us is that it improves our tracks surface and will remain that way thru-out the entire day. Unlike using soda for traction which must be applied twice during the day due to it's ability to be sticky and hold dust, hence a slippery surface at some point depending on how windy it is.

John


----------



## John Warner

?????Where'd everybody go?????


----------



## Guest

Hooters of course


----------



## nitrorod

Man john this must prove that the memory is the first thing to go, you were there with us last night.


----------



## John Warner

Memory???? I agree that the memory is the first thing to go, however.... I can't remember what the second thing was!! WoooHoooo


----------



## Fred Knapp

oop's

[This message has been edited by knapster (edited 03-03-2002).]


----------



## nitrorod

So I for one think that we need a change of subject on here. Who is going to go to lansing for the race on the 17th? I think that we should show some support for that track and the people over there by going. So what do we all say a change of pace for a sunday? Along the same thought what about trying bump-up mains? For those of you that dont know what bump-up mains are here goes: Lets say that I win the B-Main (which I did this week) I get the last entry into the A-Main. So that you truck guys dont think that I am forgeting about you how about a KING OF THE HILL RACE? That would be a race (after the mains) that there are no marshalls for so lets say that I flip over (which happens alot) my truck becomes another obstacle. So what you-all have to say?

[This message has been edited by nitrorod (edited 03-04-2002).]


----------



## Guest

Knapster:

gee it's kinda hard to post when your at a race that's out of state...... and about your zero tolerance on theft.......what about your club members who take things and not pay for them?????????? last time I looked that's the same as stealing. I know of at least two of them that have done this. e-mail me for more info


----------



## John Warner

*Well, after reading most of this crap that has once again been brought back up, I thought I'd like to let all of you know that I would indeed delete the majority of them. BUT... my delete function doesn't seem to be working at the moment. Maybe if Hank reads this post he'll either fix what's wrong with mine or he'll delete them himself. I believe the other sites moderator's delete funtion works.*


----------



## NTwigs

Am I going to see the Great Lakes R/C guys at the race in Lansing?? We're running both Oval & Road Course (On different days). I'd really like to see you guys there!! Friday March 15 is Club racing (oval), Saturday March 16 (oval), Saturday night (road course practice), Sunday (road course). You guys have always been great supporters of Hobby Hub sponsored events. Hope to see you there!!

-Nick


----------



## KawadaKid

Im hoping to come out Nick. Im trying to get some guys to race F1 but i dont know if i cann get six. Could we run with less? 

John- Im gunna bring the yamaha tomarow to see if we cant fix the bridge pick-up. Do u wanna wait to paint it or do u not really have a preference? Anyways, C Ya tomarow


[This message has been edited by KawadaKid (edited 03-05-2002).]


----------



## hankster

This was just brought to my attention and I deleted the offending posts. Since the tracks discussions have been moved back to the normal discussion areas only I can delete or edit posts (other then the author of that post). If any other problems like this crop up, please let me know and I'll take care of the messages and the person(s) posting the messages.

I tired of playing with the people involved and if it keeps up they will no longer be welcome here.

[This message has been edited by hankster (edited 03-04-2002).]


----------



## KawadaKid

NitroRod,
Dude, that sounds like a blast. To bad i dont have a truck...


----------



## John Warner

Hank....

Thank You!!


----------



## John Warner

*NTwigs....

I've been pushing everyone to attend your event. As a matter of fact, it's very possible that you may even have to put up with ME on Sunday!! Besides, I have some things I'd like to talk to you about anyways. ie... next season????

John*


----------



## Omega Pi

Nitrorod,
The King of the Hill race sounds fun, but costly to those who become obstacles early on (like I will.) So hopefully everyone will take it easy, and not go balls to the wall into us. If everyone plays nice, it could be a blast!!


----------



## Guest

I'm all for the 'King of the Hill Race' too, and I think you'll do pretty good Omega Pi. While everyone else is out there for blood you can just drive around all the victims. And let me know when you need the 'Magic Fingers' to make an apperance again too


----------



## Omega Pi

Brewha25,
You can bring on the "Magic Fingers" anytime







. No need to twist my arm there. Thanx for the vote of confidence, but I know me, I'll be upside down so fast, I won't have time to blink, let alone try and race.


----------



## nitrorod

So it sounds like it is on for this week. I say that after the mains sounds like a good time to do it to me what does everyone eles think?


----------



## Guest

After the mains are good for me, that way if I break during the race it will be after my main.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy!!! When or where are you going to post the results of Thursday Night Thunder? Not that I won anything, just wondering...


----------



## Apl Hed

Hey Andy, 19 turn in the King of the Hill.


----------



## John Warner

*Holy Cow, I can't believe it! Apl-Hed makes it into the computer era with his first post!! What next, Me driving nitro??? He-He









19 turn... I like that idea!*


----------



## Apl Hed

Now that the season has come to an end, I have really enjoyed racing two different tracks with two different atmospheres. I want to thank everyone for making the season enjoyable, whether it was with serious compition at one place or with a fun-filled, light-hearted playfulness at the other. R/C racing should be fun, and thanks to everyone I raced with, it was.


----------



## Omega Pi

I think we ought to have a King of the Hill practice on Thursday!!??? Any one else???


----------



## Guest

How many guys want to run 19t Sunday? I just want to see how many people want to run so I know if I'm going to race this Sunday!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I'm for 19 turn...


----------



## nitrorod

Can I run a 9 turn in the 19 turn class? LOL Anywhay I cant run 19 turn because I dont have one.


----------



## Guest

I think we should just keep the king of the hill race stock b/c not everyone has a 19t motor. Besides with 8 trucks out there and no marshals I'd much rather have a stock in than anything. As far as having a king of the hill race on thursday (tonight) that's kool with me, but I won't be at the track tonight until about 7pm cuz I'm workin' some OT and will porobably only run just that race


----------



## Guest

So was there a King of the Hill race last night or not? and if so who were the survivors and the victims. I wish I would have raced but had more fun just hangin around helpin people out. See you guys tommorrow.


----------



## Omega Pi

Brewha25,
No King of the Hill Race. I busted a pivot block, so I was out, and no one else was thinking it was going to happen, so they didn't have a battery ready. Just have to wait 'till tomorrow. 

BTW...Loved what the "Magic Fingers" did last night, can't wait 'till the next time ;-).

Omega Pi

[This message has been edited by Omega Pi (edited 03-08-2002).]


----------



## Apl Hed

I'm in for 19t on Sunday, what about 19t on Saturday?


----------



## Apl Hed

I'm in for 19t on Sunday, what about 19t on Saturday?


----------



## John Warner

19T, Sunday... Count me in!


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'll be there. Sounds like 19 turn is winding up to be a good 
Shoot out!


----------



## John Warner

*Elder Statesman?? I know I'm old but..... now even my title reflects it!! Gee*:wave:


----------



## nitrorod

So it looks like the King Of The Hill for this week is Apl-Hed. So what did everyone think? Should we make it an everyweek thing? I like the big air show after the races also, I bet that Riders is going to be busy today. As for sunday I know that I liked the new bump-up mains but I can bet that pete did not like them. What does everyone eles think? Should we keep them?


----------



## Guest

Bump-ups for the mains sounds like a great idea to me. That way it gives the person who had a few bad runs and stuck in a lower main the chance to get into a better main. Everyone just has to remeber that they have to have an extra battery charged in case they bump up.

Omega Pi, it seems like I'm not the only one with the 'Magic Fingers' b/c my neck still feels great!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Anyone planning to attend the carpet State Champs in Lansing, this Sunday. Apple Head... ready for a rematch from the CRL? We finished pretty close in GR.


----------



## Omega Pi

I think the King of the Hill race was a blast. It should be an every week occurance. The jump contest, too. Maybe even add a long jump contest. I ran out of video tape at the end, which sucked, but I did get some of the jumps on tape, and some pretty good crashes, too. 

Brewha...glad your neck still feels better, let me know if it bugs ya again, and I'll break out the "Magic Fingers":thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

*Guess what???........ It's here!!!! That's right, our brand new AMBrc system that uses the personal transponders has f i n a l l y arrived. Yeah!

Yep, even I liked using the bump-ups for the mains although I'd be willing to bet that Tom K. wasn't to excited. And even with the bump up, I still managed to finish 3rd!*


----------



## Guest

Hey John since your an "Elder Statesman" are you going to be strutting around the track with a tux and a top hat on from now on?


----------



## John Warner

*Yep, I've been looking in the closet for that stuff all day long. Imagine me in a top hat. Cowboy hat maybe, but a top hat??? *


----------



## nitrorod

How is it that John got a picture of him at 5 below his name? I did not think that thay had cameras back then.


----------



## John Warner

*There ya go lil' Nitro buddie, is that one better??? 

So, what's this I hear that you beat Pete G. in the mains for 1st place??? WooooHooooooo!!!  

I think we'll be trying out that new AMBrc system Tuesday evening. I'll set it up so that everyone can get their laps and times automatically every five minutes or so 

Geee..... I sure do like this new board setup, what's everybody else think??*


----------



## tom konesni

I do not like boards of any kind!
There seems to be a board magnet in my car. I even got help during those random acts of brillance when the magnet failed and I did not run myself into a board. Any ideas who my helper was John. Oops, I forgot, I should respect my ELDERS. HaHa. :wave:


----------



## Guest

Hey just had a question for you guys. A new track has opened here in Chicago, and they wanted to use velcro for the bottoms of the boards to help secure them to the carpet. Any ideas for a good cheap source for the stuff? And just out of curiosity, how are you building your boards? Thanks a lot!


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah I guess i am getting better or everyone eles is running 19t now so i just moved into the space thay left. Kicasso- We used large roles of the loop side of hook and loop (aka velcro) with sticky back on it.


----------



## mike vasilion

Hey, John, this is what you will look like when tom gets ahold of you on sunday. 
Better watch you behind old-timer.Hah Hah


----------



## John Warner

Tom..... I to noticed your "board magnet" didn't seem to be working properly, so that's why I thought I'd help you out a little


----------



## hankster

John, If you are going to have an offroad track this year I might suggest that you run the weekend after the MARS races. Vicksburg normally doesn't run that weekend so it would give those that want to race that weekend a place to race. Just a suggestion.


----------



## John Warner

Hank....

I agree with your post. At this point we're planning on running every-other Sunday. As far as our start date is concerned, that's still up in the air at this point. I won't run any races that might conflict with any of the MARS events.

Also, any chance you can email this old "Elder Statesman" the MARS schedule if you have one available? I'm trying to work with Bruce for the September race. Steve Bahr is more than willing to help out.

ThankX!
John


----------



## John Warner

*Well, well, well!! Mr. Gamaggio and Mr. Glover had a little "cash" race this evening to kind of finalize what happened between them this past Sunday. Anyway, Pete took the win by a couple of laps BUT........ Had to give up his bragging rights when the club director checked their motors and found BEARINGS cleverly disguised as bushings in the winners car! Imagine that!!*


----------



## hankster

They are posted at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?s=&threadid=10544


----------



## KawadaKid

It was a horrid display of cheating john. We were all very disapointed in pedro's decision, but hopefully he will be able to use his illegaly aquired money to buy a REAL Motor. hehe

Man, im ready fer nitro! Bring it on john. Jerrod, i dont think that the two wheel drive nitro class is gunna catch on. Man, i gotta catch some Z's. Cyall

P.S. :hat: <-------does this mean its someones birthday?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

So pedro had a rigged stock motor huh... Doesn't really surprise me...


----------



## nitrorod

Wow...I dont know what to say. First of all I think that loosing by 2 laps on a fast track like that when I am running stock and pete is running a mod motor is not all that bad. I guess that we will have to see what happenes on thursday when there is some traffic to fight through. Steven - 2wd Nitro Rubber will catch on I demand it.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

The first MARS will be May 18 in Litchfield. We will begin working on the this year's track in April, and probably open for club racing soon after.


----------



## Guest

That's just sad to say the least, he has to cheat just to be fast enough to get into the B main. At least Nitrorod gets there the honest way


----------



## Guest

:hat: <--- No it means I'm going to Hooter's tonight to be in the commercial they're filming.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I say we take your corvette out on the track and break her in for the summer. 

Oh, I almost forgot. Club racing??? I don't think that has happened in years, but I don't have the best memory.



Motor City Hamilton said:


> *The first MARS will be May 18 in Litchfield. We will begin working on the this year's track in April, and probably open for club racing soon after. *


----------



## Bobby Flack

On the Dirt track situation.. What type of track are you planning on having. Hard packed, or MARS style..?


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I'm sure they'll install whatever you ask for Bobby!!! Now that you're used to running on a hard-packed track, you might not be able to handle the loose, loamy dirt the MARS tracks provide. 



Bobby Flack said:


> *On the Dirt track situation.. What type of track are you planning on having. Hard packed, or MARS style..? *


----------



## Bobby Flack

Don't worry Aaron.. I can do it all.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

In your own world maybe...but not when it involves life on MARS... :wave:




Bobby Flack said:


> *Don't worry Aaron.. I can do it all. *


----------



## Guest

I personnaly think it should NOT be a hard packed blue groove track surface. Because if I wanted to run slicks I would race my truck on saturdays on the parking lot. The track should have a a solid foundation but there should be a looser semi-packed surface to it. Becasue what could be cooler than watching an 1/8th scale buggy comming out of the corner and heading down the straight with a 5' rooster tail behind it :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrorod

Well I think that it should be loose also and since you an I are going to do most of the direction giving out there Brew I think that that is what it will be.:thumbsup:


----------



## nitrorod

Hey John did you see this: Starter Box I hope my sponsor gets on so I can use it.


----------



## John Warner

Yo, Nitro.... That's the box!! It's a must have! Gee, would you ask your wife/sponsor if she'll get me one too??


Dirt? Loose, blue groove, hard packed ??? Guess you can tell I'm not familluar with off-road tracks, right? All I can say from my standpoint is this..... Whatever the majority of the racers want, they'll get!


----------



## nitrorod

But John how would we explain why you need a starter box to your wife/sponsor?


----------



## Rich Chang

It's belt drive? I figured they would have made it shaft drive!


----------



## KawadaKid

It seems thats the way things are going. Even HPI made a shaft drive car! im still confitdent in with my belts....but i want a TC3 before i got to the reedy race or nats.

:hat: <---Yo Brew, let me know when i can catch that ad!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, Maybe if you have a hard packed smooth 
surface that I can run my sedan on, I'll be 
able to picture myself running on dirt.


----------



## John Warner

Know what? You're correct, With just a few minor modifications we can turn that sedan into a pretty sweet rally car in no time at all!!!



knapster said:


> *John, Maybe if you have a hard packed smooth
> surface that I can run my sedan on, I'll be
> able to picture myself running on dirt. *


----------



## Guest

*My TV Debut*

:hat: KawadaKid If I make it through the editing I will be on TV in 6 weeks. Otie (the manager) said they will be having a "premire party" when the commercial airs. So I will keep you posted when exactly it will be. There is lots more to tell but I'll keep everyone hanging until I get to the track tonight. See Ya!:wave:


----------



## Guest

*WHAT?*



Bobby Flack said:


> *On the Dirt track situation.. What type of track are you planning on having. Hard packed, or MARS style..? *


You never have raced in MARS have you... They have a sweet mixture of super hard packed clay to dark fluffy. Every tire in your box gets used somewhere. the variety of tracks in the series is incredible. So when you say mars style your talking 5 differnt surfaces.


----------



## Guest

NO we won't have 5 different types of surfaces on our track it will be ONE type because what good is a ttrack if it has so many different surfaces on it no one tire would be suitable for.


----------



## KevinDog

You misunderstood Looney's statement. Each of the MARS tracks are distinctly different. He wanted to know how a track could be considered "MARS style" when there is no such thing as a "MARS style". Litchfield is rich, loamy farm dirt. Lansing is hard, well carved and kinda tackey. I haven't seen enough of Brooklyn to determine it's long-term characteristics yet. Vicksburg is hard with a slippery, dusty sand on top. These tracks could not be more different, so what is "MARS style"? I think you meant rutty, because that's what all these tracks are by the middle of the day. Just make the track out of any old dirt, we're not picky.


----------



## hankster

Hey Kevin, I heard that Vicksburg is going to run nitro this year? I know, this is the GLRC discussion, but figured since you were here I'd ask.


----------



## KevinDog

I'm all over the place! No nitro. If a couple folks want to practice with nitro's that's ok, but there will be no nitro class for competition.


----------



## Guest

KevinDog - Yes I did misunderstand his statement. Myself and Nitrorod will be heading out to the track location next week to see exactly what we have to work with, but it is our intention to have a track that is similar to what you decribed Litchfield as, rich loamy soil. But your last sentance is what describes it best. Were just going to make the track out of any old dirt. After all I'm no civil engineer and I don't think we have the resources to haul in truckloads of top soil or clay. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## John Warner

*Okay, here's MY thought's on our outdoor off-road track..... Being as I personally am not up to date with todays demands for track surface, type of material, or track layouts in general, I proprose that the racers themselves post or email their preferences as to what they'd like to race on. The clubs email address is..... [email protected]. Also, I have already recieved email from quite a few racers within the past couple of weeks. All I can say is we'll do our best to accomodate everyone

John*:dude:


----------



## John Warner

Gee, I like those new addititions to the "smile catagory!

:devil: 

:roll:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

:devil: YEAH BABAY!!! :devil: 
:dude: OOOH YEAH!!! :dude:
Hey Johnny Boy- look, it's the Q.M. >>>


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey Jerrod, if i come tomarow night, can i run ur truck in stadium, it seems like a blast! Let me know! I would apreciate it, but i have to get by the warden first. cya later!:devil:


----------



## Omega Pi

Kawada,
I probably won't be running tomorrow night, so if you want, you can run my truck. Let me know.

Omega Pi


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey, I apreciate the offer, however, i was really looking forward to running jerrods. No offence!:thumbsup:


----------



## Omega Pi

Sure, I see how you are  You just don't want to be seen driving a hot pink truck. You can't fool me.  

Seriously, that's fine, just thought I'd offer.


----------



## KawadaKid

Thanx Very Much to Omega Pi and Bad Andy fer all ur help! :wave: I think second in the B isnt bad fer my first time EVER Running stadium. Hopefully next weekend i can hang with u A-main guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

:devil: :thumbsup:


----------



## Apl Hed

No way, Stewart Little is going to run stadium? what is this hobby coming to? Just kidding Steven, although if your not running a LOSI you can't be in our LOSI club. Still kidding. I always welcome new competition and if you need any tips on the T3 you count on me to help, just dont ask for any brushes :lol: May see you all tues. peace out Apl-Hed:devil:


----------



## Omega Pi

Kawada,
You're more than welcome. Glad you had fun, and congrats on the great finish. We'll see ya next week.

Omega Pi


----------



## Omega Pi

*Results from March 16 Stadium Races*

TQ for Sportsman was Evan with 14 laps in 5:08.66

Sportsman A Main 
1. Evan-----------15--5:20.89
2. Doug Venlet----12--5:27.39
3. Todd Burgers---DNS

TQ for Truck Stock was Bad Andy with 20 laps in 5:01.16

Truck Stock D Main 
1. Robert Raugh-------17--5:11.75
2. Ductape Racing-----16--5:00.82
3. Bugs Bunny---------16--5:10.49
4. Jeremy HeHeavener--8--2:49.03
5. Jody----------------DNS
6. Bill DeRuighter-------DNS

Truck Stock C Main 
1. Don Schondelmayer---18--5:12.41
2. Zim-------------------1--5:23.86
3. Jim York-------------17--5:09.91
4. Scott Schuster------16--5:01.83
5. Todd DeKraker-------16--5:06.30
6. Cole Middlecamp-----16--5:11.17

Truck Stock B Main 
1. Rob Tell----------19--5:12.47
2. Steven Stewart---18--5:02.10
3. Dave Walton------18--5:06.13
4. Dave Teppo------17--5:00.92
5. Matt Smith-------16--5:05.66
6. Rich HeHeavner---16--5:07.91

Truck Stock A Main 
1. Bad Andy----------20--5:09.42
2. Bill DeRuiter-------19--5:11.66
3. Gene Kubucki------19--5:15.87
4. Mike Slaughter-----18--5:02.15
5. Jack Oliphant------18--5:02.73
6. Jeff Vandersloot---17--5:11.38

TQ for Buggy Stock was Don Schondelmayer with 18 laps in 5:14.64

Buggy Stock A Main 
1. Greg Huizen---------16--5:15.90
2. Don Schondelmayer---4--5:25.32
3. Josh DeKraker--------2--0:51.40

TQ for Truck Modified was OB1 with 20 laps in 5:11.41

Truck Modified A Main 
1. OB1-----------------20--5:14.25 
2. Mr. Clean------------18--5:10.03
3. Donovan Page--------17--5:21.64

King O' Da Hill
1. Mr. Clean ---------16--5:05.84
2. Donovan Page------15--5:21.37
3. Ductape Racing------8--5:08.79
4. Don Schondelmayer--5--1:46.53
5. Jeremy HeHeavner---5--5:10.83
6. Greg Huizen---------2--4:49.83
7. Rob Tell-------------1--0:45.54
8. Matt Smith----------1--5:02.13
9. OB1----------------DNS
10. Jody--------------DNS


----------



## Omega Pi

Sorry, the numbers were all lined up in my post, but when it went to the board is was all messed up, and I'm not going to spend forever messing with it to get it perfect. Anyways, at least you can see who finished where.


----------



## nitrorod

Man sounds like I missed a good night of racing. See you all on tuesday.:wave:


----------



## KawadaKid

*OLIVE GARDEN!!!!!*

Man, u also missed a good dinner on sunday jerrod. We (me, john, dave, and alex) basicaly made 4 people leave. LOL... it was good fun.


----------



## Guest

I think I'm gonna have to run King of the Hill this comming weekend if the races don't run too late. I was going to stay for this one but forgot to put an extra battery on charge for it.

Apl-Hed- Steven did momentarily get on the Losi bandwagon, for the first qualifier he used my truck, but couldn't get used to my transmitter and the way the truck was set-up. I'll put it this way, I probably have the best turning Losi truck right now and have a few minor things to do to make it even better.:devil:


----------



## Guest

It was too bad that Mike had radio problems in the truck stock A main, we were running basically identical lap times the whole night. The best was the 3rd qualifier when we were battling back and forth and he even waited when I biffed in a corner a cuople times so we could stay wheel to wheel.


----------



## John Warner

Trucks? King of the hill??? Olive Garden?? Brew... What you really missed was the long and high jump made by one of the TC3's!! Yep, a sedan with a mod motor none the less Alex and Stephen held the doubled up ramp at a very sharp angle to "launch" the sedan into the air. Unfortunally, on the third jump the driver had to pick up ALL THREE pieces and go back to his pit table

Guess I'll be heading to Rider's to pick up some parts so I'll have it back together for Thursday evening!!

John


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Hey John, you might have had the breakage of the day, but did you get your sedan to spin around in mid-air? I can't wait to get my car back on the track again. I freakin' love mod!

That reminds me. Who's up for running some mod truck saturday night? You know you want to.

Now, I just gotta figure out how to gear a Lousy..er, Losi for a 10x3.

later.........


----------



## mxatv151

*losi lovers........*

Well all I have to say is welcome to all losi fans.... it seems that xxxt's are taking over and ruling the checkered flags....he he.......

bad andy--- i am loving the new set up, i can drive into the corners much harder than ever before. hopfully i'll be up there with you tire to tire next race.....

ob1, donovan, and i went to r&l last sat. and there were about 85% xxxt's racing........

one last note: i am really enjoying mod class i am seriously encouraging all of you to race mod, there is not enough competition...


Mr. Clean


----------



## mxatv151

da root......

I run a 15 or 16 X 90 for almost all mods..... including 12x2, 10x3, I even run it with a 19x2.........if you dont like the torque as much as the speed, change the spur to 86 (red) or maybe 88(yellow)....


I cant wait till sat. lets get everyone into mod.......


Mr. Clean


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Hey, thanx for input on the gearing. 

85% of the trucks are now Losi's? How the heck did that happen. Must be some secret to get those hawgs to steer. I do have to admit, they do really well indoors on the carpet.......

Just my $0.02.

later............


----------



## Guest

*All Bow to the King, the LOSI XXXT*

It's not just around here either. When I went home to visit my parents back around x-mas 2000 I made a stop in for a night of racing at one of my home tracks in Kansas City. I had gotten my XXXT only a month or so erarlier. There was ONE person running a T3 the rest were all Losi trucks. It just amazes me how almost everyone here in GR is Associated Biased. It's just too bad, but I don't mind beating them with my Losi:lol: 

DaRoot'e'yeah- I would personnaly stay away from a 10 turn for mod, just way too much horsepower with the condition the carpet is in. Your best bet is to stay somewhere from 15-19 turns, that's where I ran my fastest. And with a 15 go down 2 teeth on the pinion from stock and with a 19 stay the same as stock. And as for getting the truck to turn get the buggy chassis and make the front camber links short! Mount them on the outside hole on the bulkhead, middle on the caster block. I'm going all out this weekend and hogging out my chassis to mount the batteries lower and a few other things. I'll see you guys tommorrow:wave:


----------



## Guest

Im from White Pigeon, MI and I race 4WD Touring Cars. I have heard about your club and was wondering when, where, and what you race. A web site would be handy. Feel free to Email me at [email protected]. Thanks for all the help.:dude:


----------



## Guest

Same as last post but I need to know what times I could come to practice and set up a 4wd rally car? Is there a calender of events somewhere?


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Dirt racing...yuck...it's all about Nitro touring car...braaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!

Truly, I have no opinion, and I'm just trying to get over the 100 post mark. Thanks for your support.


----------



## John Warner

Hacker...

Here's a link to the clubs website. 
http://www.12thscale.com/GLR/index.htm




HackerJamal said:


> *Im from White Pigeon, MI and I race 4WD Touring Cars. I have heard about your club and was wondering when, where, and what you race. A web site would be handy. Feel free to Email me at [email protected]. Thanks for all the help.:dude: *


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Hmmm...hacker...as in hacking into computers...or hacker as in someone getting ready to spit?


----------



## Guest

I bet it's hacker since he runs into you when racing causing damage to your car. j/k


----------



## Omega Pi

Bad Andy, shhhhhhhhh...... the buggy chasis was a secret....(joking) I just dont want all these people making me look worse on the track.......lol

seriously though....Daroot...that buggy chasis thing works great you will be suprised.....


----------



## KawadaKid

John, im offended. its steVen, thanx! jees..... :thumbsup:

My T3 is ready fer practice tonight, hope to see u out there!


----------



## KawadaKid

Yo Jerrod! Get on AOL! NOW


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Stick with the Losi? Naw. As much as I do like the truck, I still like Associated better. The XXXT just seems over engineered or something to me. I like the layout of the T3 better. That and I don't have to buy another chassis for just to get it to turn better.

Besides, Associated has all that sweet blue junk for it. I just love blue......

Oh, and as for mod, why not run a 10 turn. I don't have to use the whole trigger. Thats the joy of Mod, having more power than you need and only using what you have to. Besides, just think of the extra air I can catch after the races are done......

later..........


----------



## Guest

Bill - switching camps on us huh? that's ok, just as long as your running what you feel most comfortable with. You don't have to get the other chassis. Just by shortening the front camber links, swapping from say 40 to 50wt oil in the rear shocks, and (I think) lengthening the rear camber links will do the same thing. And that will work on any truck not just a losi.

Omega Pi - nah, the chassis wasn't a big secret. I was happy to tell everyone about it. After all the more I help everyone else, the quicker everyone will get better. i don't know if you've driven your truck since steven ran it on Sat, but it was pretty good. I think you need to change either to a smaller hole piston in the rear shock or go to a stiffer oil, or both. It seemed to bottom out hard off the jumps. I don't know if you were planning on comming out tommorow night or not but I would be happy to help you out with your truck since I won't be practicing or racing.

Also, a general announcement to all. Jerrod and I went out to the off-road track last night to check it out and it looked pretty good to me. It isn't large enough to hold a MARS race but that's just fine by me. There is a lot of variety in terrain, such as moguls, doubles, triples, hairpins, sweepers, a large bermed corner and beest of all it will be a pretty hard packed base with a nice loose loamy top soil surface. Perfect for throwing rooster tails with the mod and nitro trucks and buggies. :devil:


----------



## Omega Pi

Brewha 25....

Thanks for the offer of help. I'm not sure if I'll be there tomorrow night, I have to make sure everything is ready for Friday Night :hat: If I'm there, I'll let ya help me out, seeings as I won't be racing, either, cuz I don't get out of work till 6:30.

As for the chassis comment and such, that was from my hubby, he was unaware that he was posting under my name. He thought it was still him logged in.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

BrewHa, let me know when you guys are gonna start working on the track. I'd like to get my paws into that too. 

I am so geeked about playing in the dirt again. WooHoo..........

later.....


----------



## Guest

Brewha25 SHHHHH on the chassis.When people find out that you are cross breeding a Losi buggy chassis with Losi truck parts they might think your a *******.:lol: :lol: :lol: See you this weekend.


----------



## Guest

bmxer08- I'm definately no *******, more like Dr. Frankenstein. Just wait and see what happens in my next experiment when I introduce a Losi XX-4 and a Losi XXX-S and end up with a Losi XXX-4 that I will be running at our off road track. And if it works as well as I think it should, go down to a few MARS races and see what happens.:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Frankenstein??? I think you actually mean Dr. Andrewstein don't you???? :devil:


----------



## nitrorod

I think it is more like Dr. Jeckel and Mr. Hide:lol:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey guys... Hows the Touring Car scene been going? I'm going NUTS with not being able to race! Hopefully I'll be back for the outdoor season. Catch you on the asphalt!:devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Bad Andy! Guess what?! Your favorite place is sponsoring a Winston Cup car again! Brett Bodine is going to be driving the #11 HOOTERS car for the next 26 Winston Cup races.:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Eric....

So, any plans on stopping by? Maybe even join in for a race or two??


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Might be able to stop by Saturday and shoot the s--- for a few. Not going to be able to come up sunday cuz I gots the in-laws coming over disrupting my NASCAR. J/K.:devil:


----------



## John Warner

*Well, Well, Well.... Boy I sure am glad spring has finally arrived. All of this wonderful warm weather and white sunshine coming down sure does feel good! Can't wait to see what summer has to bring!!!*


----------



## Denney

*TNT results*

John - Next time you're just sitting around looking for something to do, how about posting the final standings for the Thurs Night Thunder points series. Or if you have & I just missed them, point me in the right direction.

Thanks, Denney


----------



## Guest

Sweet, it looks like I have another driver to root for in the cup series now besides my Dodge boys Marlin and Elliot. It's just too bad Bodine doesn't drive a dodge, but you can't have everything I guess. I'm still working on my Hooter's Sedan body that I will debut when we go outside and run parking lot. I'm also going to be making one for my truck too


----------



## nitrorod

Andy you still have a Sedan? We haven't seen it in so long I thought that you may have traded it for some Hooters wings.


----------



## Guest

Yes, I still have my sedan but I am having more fun running my truck than anything else. I guess I just don't care for running sedans on the carpet compared to blasting them across the parking lot. I'm also going to be falling back to my roots this summer as well and focusing most of my racing towards the dirt, So as for running this summer in the parking lot you may only see me once a month or so.


----------



## KawadaKid

I am king of the hill!!!!!:roll:


----------



## KawadaKid

BTW Bill, i could bring resident evil (the movie) for mikes lap top for your watching enjoyment. mike needs to have Divx player thow, but its free!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

awww dang, alex should have made that last post.....:devil:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Hey, sweet. I haven't had the chance to catch Resident Evil yet. Milla Jovanavich.... yummy.......

I guess that would give me something to do saturday night since my losi took a crap on me again. Lord, I hate Losi diffs. Hopefully by this time tommorrow I'll be back in the saddle again with a T3. 

Oh, and Andy, if you're so geeked about running dirt, maybe we can work something out to run it every sunday. I'd be willing to help out.

later.......


----------



## KawadaKid

*King of the hill*

wow, that king of the hill was the most fun i have had in a while! what did u guys think?:roll:


----------



## nitrorod

Well I was not there for the King Of The Hill but I think that this rubber touring car is alot of fun also. Just for everyones benefit I have started a GLRC Standale post on the Off-road section so we can use that to discuss our dirt track. Here is a link


----------



## John Warner

*Well someone HAD to make this post, so I guess it might as well be me.

Running in the stock sedan foam class today was basically a newcomer to sedans (but well known on the off-road tracks) anyway, this individual actually came out, raced and with an amazing last second strategic maneuver won in the "A" Main by beating out such renowned names as... Pete G., Fred K. and others.

Way to go CrashMaster Muller!!! :wave:*


----------



## KawadaKid

Man, i miss my sedan. Im in an electronics Bind! 

anybody got any they want to sell?


----------



## Omega Pi

*Results For Stadium March 23, 2002*

Top Qualifier for SPORTSMAN: 
MARK H with 15/5:02.68

-- SPORTSMAN - B MAIN --
pos //Car //Laps// time // name 
1 //0 //10 // 5:26.88 //CHAD OCONNOR 
2 //9  // 07 // 3:36.89 //JEFF MULDER 
-// 8 //--// --DNS-- // PROTOTYPE 4 


-- SPORTSMAN - A MAIN --
pos // Car// Laps // time // name 
1 // 1 // 15 // 5:09.19 //MARK H 
2 // 3 // 15 // 5:14.04 //DOUG 
3 // 6 // 13 // 5:02.78 //OMEGA PI 
4 // 7 // 12 // 5:04.02 //CLIFFORD 
5 // 4 // 12 // 5:12.50 //BLONDIE 
6 // 5 // 01 // 0:11.69 //TONY WHITEHEAD JR 
- // 2 // -- // --DNS-- //TONY WHITEHEAD SR. 


Top Qualifier for TRUCK STOCK: 
OB1 with 19/5:06.57

-- TRUCK STOCK - D MAIN --
pos // Car //Laps // time // name 
1 // 1 // 16 // 5:15.23 // JASON VELDKAMP 
2 // 2 // 15 // 5:02.57 //ROY BOY 
3 // 5 // 13 // 5:09.18 //CHRIS WALKER 
4 // 3 // 02 // 0:45.64 //MARTY WHITEHEAD 
- // 4 // -- // --DNS -- // JOHN COUCH 
-// 6 // -- // --DNS -- // JERROD GLOVER 
- // 7 // -- // -- DNS -- // BAD ANDY 


-- TRUCK STOCK - C MAIN --
pos //Car // Laps// time // name 
1 // 5 // 19 // 5:17.30 //RICH HEAVNER 
2 // 3 // 17 // 5:09.23 // SHAWN RODGERS 
3 // 2 // 17 // 5:09.98 //AJ WARNER 
4 // 1 // 17 // 5:13.11 //ROBERT RAUGH 
5 // 4 // 15 // 4:22.38 //JEFF VANDERSLOOT 
6 // 6 // 14 // 5:09.59 //TODD DeKRAKER 
- // 7 // -- // -- DNS-- // JOE WOODHULL 


-- TRUCK STOCK - B MAIN --
pos //Car// Laps // time // name
1 // 2 // 18 // 5:04.46 //STEVEN STEWART 
2 // 5 // 18 // 5:11.20 //DAVE WALTON 
3 // 6 // 17 // 5:06.32 // JIM YORK 
4 // 4 // 17 // 5:14.72 // MATT SMITH 
5 // 1 // 16 // 5:09.20 //ZIM 
6 // 8 // 16 // 5:14.13 //JASON BUSH 
7 // 7 // 07 // 2:15.46 //JOHN ROSSELOTT 
8 // 3 // 04 // 1:08.21 // G-MONEY 


-- TRUCK STOCK - A MAIN --
pos //Car //Laps // time // name 
1 // 2 // 20 // 5:14.24 // APL-HED 
2 // 1 // 19 // 5:06.85 //OB1 
3 // 5 // 18 // 5:06.25 // KENDALL NYKAMP 
4 // 7 // 18 // 5:06.55 // MR CLEAN 
5 // 3 // 17 // 5:11.70 //GARY BOYER 
6 // 4 // 17 // 5:13.72 //ROB TELL 
7 // 6 // 17 // 5:14.75 //JACK OLIPHANT 
8 // 8 // 17 // 5:17.51 // DOUGO 


Top Qualifier for BUGGY STOCK: 
NATE CHARRON with 20/5:08.13

-- BUGGY STOCK - A MAIN --
pos //Car// Laps // time //name 
1 // 2 // 19 // 5:13.39 //GREG HUIZEN 
2 // 4 // 17 // 5:12.87 // TODD 2  
3 // 1 // 16 // 5:10.95 // NATE CHARRON 
- // 3 // -- // -- DNS -- //JOHN ROSSELOTT


----------



## Omega Pi

*King O' Da Hill*

Congratulations to Dave Waldon, the King O' Da Hill. I can't tell you the rest of the positions because we didn't run transponders as there were 17 racers. We just ran 'till there was only one truck left moving, but I tell you what, it was a blast. The race lasted more than 10 minutes. It makes it worth while to stick around to the end, plus the high jump contest that follows is pretty neat, too.


----------



## nitrorod

What happened to Bad Andy, a D-Main DNS? Whats up with that?


----------



## Guest

I left right after my 2nd qualifier b/c I was sick, so I had john take my lap times out of the computer everyone below me could move up a spot


----------



## Fred Knapp

Asphalt - Parking lot - Sedan - "NITRO".
Are you ready???


----------



## nitrorod

knapster said:


> *Asphalt - Parking lot - Sedan - "NITRO".
> Are you ready??? *


Carpet - Sedan - "NITRO". 
Are you ready???


----------



## KawadaKid

Im not so sure anymore, i mean, as much as i hate carpet fuzz, and the mix of that and caster oil doesnt sound good.


----------



## John Warner

Well everyone as I'm sure you know by now, the end is near Yep, this is the last weekend of our indoor season. Sunday will be our last race. We getting geared up for to go outside (now, if only mother nature would cooperate)

The club has purchased our new 14' enclosed race trailer. This will make hauling our outdoor stuff much easier and will also keep everything nice and dry! I've been working on it getting it setup to run races complete with a built in scoring system (AMBrc W/personal transponders of course) a 1200 watt PA system along with our new commercial "stage" speakers should make it much easier for everyone to hear what's going on! :thumbsup:

We have the asphalt company standing by awaiting warmer weather. As soon as we get a decent day they will be putting down our dedicated surface. The size will be 75' X 150'. The asphalt is a custom mix, fine grade like the type they use for NASCAR tracks. There will NOT be any seams, bumps or potholes that we're all so accustomed to racing on throughout the past several years.

Also, the off-road track is having a small work party this Saturday doing some finishing touches on the tracks surface. Anyone who wishes to lend is more than welcome. In fact, it would be greatly appreciated!

Well, that's about it for updates at the moment except that we're going to be having a moving party shortly to condense our indoor possessions.

You can email me at [email protected] or call me at 616-838-2231 if you need further information or are willing to lend a hand.

ThankX!
John


----------



## DamageIncRacing

HEY JOHNNY BOY!!! Can't wait for the asphalt. Been real depressing not being able to race... You know the situation... Is there going to be a "tear down party" (or whatever you want to call it) for the indoor track? Let us know. We'll try to be there. :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

D'OH!!! Should have read your post a little closer... Let us know when the festivities are... :devil:


----------



## John Warner

So, Eric.... You gonna race one last time this indoor season or WHAT??


----------



## hankster

John, I have sent you 2 emails over the past 2 days. You need to contact me.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Gonna try to Johnny boy!!! :devil:


----------



## nitrorod

*Summer Night Racing Schedual*

Ok here is the news that everyone has been looking for, the dates for our Night Races:

May 25th (Memorial Day Weekend)
June 29th
July 20th
August 10th
August 31st (Labor Day Weekend)

As many of you know we are going to be racing every saturday starting April 13th. Hopfully it will warm up soon so that our new surface can be put down.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

*Track Building Party*

I just wanted everyone to know I talked to Rich last night and he said it was OK for us to come out and help this saturday on the off-road track. I've already told a few people last night and I've also decided that it would be best to meet at Rider's on 28th street around 10:30am so we can head out there together. It would be advisable to bring shovels, rakes or any kind of garden tool you have and most importantly don't forget your trucks! I'm going to be working on mine tonight to run out on the dirt tommorrow. For those of you who would rather just meet us out there the track is located at 1850 Lake Michigan Dr. west of Standale. The track is located behind a white house on the south side of the road about 2 miles west of Wilson ave. I was thinking we will be there from 11am - 3:30pm. If you would like any more info just give me a call on my cell phone at (616)-838-3296, but make sure you call after 5pm. See you out there :wave:


----------



## John Warner

*Easter Weekend.........*

Thought I'd remind everyone that this will be the last weekend we'll be racing indoors. Our first race at Rider's parking lot will be April 13th (Saturday). Our Off-Road tracks first race will be April 14th. (Sunday)

Also, We'll be open and celebrating Easter at the club. There will be many raffles of cakes, baskets, etc. There will also be an Easter egg hunt for kids under the age of 12 Saturday evening. Lots of nice prizes are available for the kids! Soooooo..... Bring those kids with you this Saturday evening!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

The end is here.
Early next week we will be moving out of the 
Great Lakes Race Place and Many hands make light
the load. Today John and myself will be looking
at a 89 school bus and some 48ft trailers and try
to determine which will best meet our storage needs.
Please be ready and willing to help load out when
the time comes.:thumbsup:


----------



## mxatv151

*Back yard off road?*

Well as many of you know a bunch off us got together in Standale behind Rich's house to work on the off road track.... (It turned out great)... I also will be building an off road track behind my house in Lowell.... I have approx. 2 acres of open field like layout....I will be posting dates and times that we can get together to do some work. the more helping hands,the faster we get to play... I am in search for a bobcat to use for a weekend right now... I also would like to know if anyone has some empty 55 gal. drums to donate..( for base of jumps).... and any kind of tubing for track boundries.... 
thanx.....Tony a.k.a Mr. Clean


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Oh, this is great. It's starting to look like dirt will finally make a come back on this side of the state. 'Bout time........

later...........


----------



## John Warner

Well, hey now..... If dirt's becomming this popular this quick, I have a little more than five acres behind my house just outside of beautiful Hastings. WoW! Just think, I could wander out back early in the morning with hot coffee in hand, run some races and never leave the house.

Huuummmm..... Maybe we could even use the deck that overlooks the pool for the driver's stand. Race round one, hit the diving board, cool off a little and then go into heat 2 and so on!! What a novel idea!!

:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## mxatv151

*offroad series?????*

hey john, maybe we can start an off road series...... move from track to track........just a thought......
mr.clean

p.s. It's not etched in stone yet, but i have a bobcat all set for Sun, April. 7 and that looks like the day for needed help.....
I will be posting sometime this week for sure...... stay tuned...


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Four people... One house... The flu... I HATE THE FLU!!!

Sorry...


----------



## hankster

There already is one "track series" in southern Michigan. It's called MARS and may be the largest on-going race series in the U.S. I'll just give a little insight that I have experenced over the past 15+ years of RCing, you can take it for whatever you want.

I have twice seen different areas start out with one track. Soon, others open tracks because the turnouts at the one track is so good and they all start series'. Soon you have 4 or 5 tracks and none of them have more then a handfull of racers.

One of those areas no longer have ANY track and haven't had one for 7+ years now. The other area finally got a track to open a couple years ago but it has no where near the racers the original track had before them.

While some may have nothing better to do then race Friday, Saturday and Sunday every week, many RCers have families. Some RCers even race when it is not their spouse's favorite way to spend money. While some may have an unlimited budget for RC, others don't. While some may have the blessing of their family to race every weekend all weekend long, others don't.

Having tracks open to race both days of the weekend not only put a strain on the family life of some RCers, running races on holidays such as Mothers day (when people should be spending time with the woman of the house) and other holidays only leads to pressure for some to quit and burn out for many others. Want a sure way to lose racers and track operators, open too many tracks adn have not consideration of the families of RCers and you'll find out.

It may sound cool to have a bunch of tracks. Ask any RCer that has been around any length of time and they can relate stories of just what too many tracks and too much racing can do to everyone.


----------



## John Warner

I agree with what Hank said whole heartdly. I was only kidding about my place, actually I was being the smart a$$ that I normally am because I've been making the hours drive one way five to six times a week, and thought it was funny to be able to wake up and already be there. For my 2 cents worth if theres going to be a flood of new tracks opening up around the Grand Rapids area, then maybe everyone would be better off if I wasn't involved. 

Like Hank said, to many tracks will only kill it for all of the tracks AND the racers. One of the main things that RC racing is all about is meeting and racing with and against your friends. (old & making new ones) with to many tracks the turnouts will either be very low or non-exisient. Not to mention the fact that if the turnouts are low, then it becomes boring to race with the same 6 or 7 people every week. I mean after all, if every racer went to a different track each weekend, then that would mean that the rest of the tracks wouldn't have anybody there! Then the inevitable happens.... the tracks close because of no racers, no income and no one to help maintain the facility. You don't have to take mine or Hanks word for it, just ask around! Haven't you ever wondered why there hasn't been any tracks in our area in the past several years?? 

I personally would prefer to see one track in our area that would draw large crowds on a weekly basis. This way everyone would have input on the weekly events, and changing the track occasnially becomes possible. Trophy races are possible with bigger turnouts. 

I guess my bottom line is this.... If every Tom, Dick and Harry decides to open up an off-road track in the GR area, then the club only needs to be racing once a week on Saturdays. The ONLY reason I thought it would be a great idea to do off-road this year is because of the huge amount of racers that attentended every Saturday night. You as the racers are what made the competition so great amoung yourselves. Would everyone still have showed up to race if there had only been the same 4 or 5 people there every week to race against??? Think about this, racing against a couple of your friends down at Meijer's every week, isn't much fun is it??

I've said my peace. Now to post what I originaly signed on for


----------



## John Warner

* Okay, many of you offered or expressed interest in helping when we move out of our indoor facility. Well, that time is here. There have however been a few changes that will make putting our belongings into storage much easier this year. The club has purchased our very own bus, that's right..... A BUS!! It's a 1990, 77 passenger Bluebird body on a Ford chassis with a 9.0 liter V-8 Detroit diesel and an Allision automatic transmission.

Instead of loading everything into trucks, vans and trailers, then making several trips to the storage location and unloading it all just to reverse the process again in the fall, we'll now only have to load (or unload) it once a season!! This bus is quite large enough to store everything.

So, here's the plan...... TUESDAY evening we'll be getting things ready to load on the bus. I.e.: rolling up the carpet, breaking down the drivers stand, rolling up cords etc. Plus a couple of us will be removing all of the seats from the bus. Which reminds me, anybody have a use for some bus seats????? All of the tables have already disassembled, stacked and are ready to load. (that was done Monday evening) WEDNESDAY evening will be the first loading night. Hopefully we'll have enough people there to get the majority (if not all) done all at once. Al of this depends on how many show up to help. Remember, many hands make light work for all.

Hope to see you there!
John*


----------



## Omega Pi

Holy Cow! Talk about jumping to the wrong conclusions. Just because Tony and I are putting a track in our yard does not mean we are trying to start a new club or take racers from the other tracks. Tony decided to put the track in so we have a place to play this summer, and decided to offer for everyone to be able to use it. Now all of a sudden everyone is freaking out, talking about too many tracks and stealing racers. He made the offer to John thinking that if John wanted to, for ONE afternoon, run a race here, that'd be fine. Tony didn't say when, and as far as I know, was thinking it would be a different date than any of the Standale races. Tony just made a suggestion, last I looked, that wasn't a crime, yet the reaction he got made it seem like he did something wrong. I think everyone needs to chill out, and wait till they know the facts before they freak out.


----------



## John Warner

<<Tony decided to put the track in so we have a place to play this summer, and decided to offer for everyone to be able to use it.>>

Omega.... Nobodys freaking out, but have you ever givin any thought to this, what if all the racers put tracks in their backyard just so they could have a place for themselves and their friends or even everyone to play?? Or... how about answering this, what are you and Tony going to charge racers to come "play" at your house, nothing, maybe a couple of bucks? Running any track takes lots of time, commitment and money. Don't you think people would rather race at your place if it was free or had cheaper rates?

We've spent over six years building our club to what it is today. You have no idea of how much time, work and money it's taken. Remember something.... WE ARE A CLUB, NOT JUST ANOTHER TRACK! Do me a favor, look up the definition of the word club and see what it says, okay?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Guest

*tear down*

When r u looking at needing help to load up? What time frame? I could have Dougo come down and help if needed.:roll:


----------



## John Warner

*Well, the indoor track has been packed up, loaded and put away for the summer season. Now I'm looking forward to the outdoors. If only Mother nature would lighten up a little!! First parking lot race will be Saturday, April the 13th, and the Standale off-road tracks first race will be Sunday the 14th.

Bill at Rider's has informed me that the parking lot's entire surface will now be repaved. They are going to install sections of pipe into and at surface level so that we can erect our perimeter fencing for the entire season and remove it at seasons end. This way our track will be dedicated for our use only and no cars will be driving or parking on the track all summer long! We will have 12" borders surrounding the track to keep the cars where they belong, AND a four foot high fence also surrounding the track to protect the spectators and keep them out of harms way.

The additions inside the trailer are almost completly finished as of today. Before weekends end I'm assuming it should be completed. Just be prepared for something totally new and exciting in the way of starting a race and racing in general! It'll only add to the fun for our outdoor season. 

Well, guess that's about all for now unless I think of something else! LoL 


John*


----------



## John Warner

Read above, I edited the last post!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

It's probably been posted before, but I was wondering what time racing starts next saturday? From the sound of things, Mother Nature seems willing to cooperate this year.

Again, sorry if this is a repeat of something already discussed. Heads not quite right. Damn ears haven't stopped bleeding! Lordy, I love Rob Zombie........ WhoooooHoooooooo..........

Uh, sorry 'bout that. Just what was in that drink........

later............:devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

HEY JOHNNY BOY!!! What happened to ya saturday? Went up to the track to load up that desk and waited...And waited...And waited...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey John, 
I'm not sure how true this is but, I have just 
heard that there may be yet another track
in the works for JC park. Three in this 
area could be a little much.


----------



## John Warner

Another track??? As in parking lot or off-road? I'm assuming your talking about that area closest to 28th street where we seen "YKW" yesterday?????




knapster said:


> *Hey John,
> I'm not sure how true this is but, I have just
> heard that there may be yet another track
> in the works for JC park. Three in this
> area could be a little much. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

I do'nt think YKW would be racing there.
No names mentioned, could be interesting to see though.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Oh, by the way it was on road that I was
talking about.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

All these cryptic messages are messing with my head. I just wanna know when we're racing.

later.........


----------



## Fred Knapp

I do'nt know about the others but I can tell you this,
GRLC will be running on saturday the 13th.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

knapster said:


> *I do'nt know about the others but I can tell you this,
> GRLC will be running on saturday the 13th. *


I know that, but what time? Is racing scheduled to start at 12? 1?


----------



## John Warner

Knapster.... 

Well, I just finished talking to "EAG" and the've heard the same story I guess you've heard. I can't imagine why they'd pick GR for parking lot racing when there's already going to be two tracks here now! Oh well, nothings written in stone as of today, so I guess we'll just have to wait and see if it pans out.


Rootster....

Yep, Nitro season is almost here, this coming Saturday we'll be there at 9:30 setting up. First heat begins at 12:00. Three heats and the l o n g mains, especially for the A qualifiers! Also, be sure to remember the dates for the night races under the lights. Nothing but pure unadultaraded fun for all who attend!!!

Don't know if I'll debut my un-skilled nitro driving abilities or not. May wait a week or two, we'll have to see  

John


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *Rootster.... Don't know if I'll debut my un-skilled nitro driving abilities or not. May wait a week or two, we'll have to see
> John *


Great. A new nick name. At least this one's abit catchy. And I think I'll be waiting a week to race nitro too. Seems our favorite retailer is on the short end of stock in the engine department. And tire dept. On-road and off. Maybe we should start calling it "Tigers" instead :devil: .

Maybe can shoe-horn a 4cycle airplane engine into a NTC3?

later........


----------



## nitrorod

John Warner said:


> *
> Don't know if I'll debut my un-skilled nitro driving abilities or not. May wait a week or two, we'll have to see
> 
> John *


Well since I have built my car in 1/10th the time that it has taken john, it sounds like I may be able to steal a win with my nitro car if now one eles shows up I am not apposed to winning with no one eles running.
What do you guys think of running a spec tire class like Rich is in Canton? I know that I would be for it. Then we could join in on the seires race that is going on over on the east side of the state.


----------



## Guest

nitrorod said:


> *
> 
> What do you guys think of running a spec tire class like Rich is in Canton? I know that I would be for it. Then we could join in on the seires race that is going on over on the east side of the state. *


Yes, yes and yes.... Did I mention I like this idea? Count me in for this. If there is the intrest I will bug Riders into giving a discount on the spec tires.

Mike Slaughter


----------



## nitrorod

Ok finaly some interest. I think that we should go with the same thing that Rich is running:
Sorex tires (24R, 28R, 32R, 36R) 
HPI Red Inserts 
Any rim (just as long as it has a vent hole so we can tech the insert) 
What you think? Anyone eles want to try it? How about the Cowada Kid?


----------



## John Warner

DeRootster,

Hummmm.... Talking about new nicknames, I think I've finally come up with the proper way to pronounce somebody's last name, and how appropriate as well!! How's this..... "DeRider" as in our favorite retailer. Gee, come to think of it, even the first names the same as well 




DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *
> Great. A new nick name. At least this one's abit catchy.
> *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ok,I'm for spec tires as well.
Plaids in the front and purples in the rear.
BSR, TRC, Treads or even Pro-line will make
for some really competitive racing.


----------



## Fred Knapp

ON ROAD RACE SCHEDULE 2002
GREAT LAKES RACERS CLUB

APRIL 13TH
APRIL 20TH 
APRIL 27TH
MAY 4TH 
MAY 11TH 
MAY 18TH 
MAY 25TH 
JUNE 1ST 
JUNE 8TH
JUNE 15TH 
JUNE 22ND 
JUNE 29TH 
JULY 6TH 
JULY 13TH
JULY 20TH 
JULY 27TH 
AUG 3RD 
AUG 10TH
AUG 17TH 
AUG 24TH 
AUG 31ST 
SEPT 7TH
SEPT 14TH 
SEPT 21ST 
SEPT 28TH

NIGHT RACING SCHEDULE WILL BE POSTED SOON.


----------



## nitrorod

Night Racing Schedual:

May 25th (Memorial Day Weekend) 
June 29th 
July 20th 
August 10th 
August 31st (Labor Day Weekend)


----------



## Fred Knapp

Gee Nitrorod,
I hope your as fast with your new nitro TC3
as you are with the keyboard?


----------



## Guest

Did anyone see the weather forcast for this weekend? Well no suprise it's suppose to rain all freaking weekend!!


----------



## Guest

LOL MOther Nature doesn't want to cooperate does she?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yes I've seen the forcast and I would'nt worry
to much. Around here all you half to do is wait
awhile and you may get a whole new forcast.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

nitrorod said:


> *What do you guys think of running a spec tire class like Rich is in Canton? I know that I would be for it. Then we could join in on the seires race that is going on over on the east side of the state. *


Works for me. I was planning on running Sorexs anyways. And limiting it to HPI red inserts makes that decision that much easier. Now, which tyre to use?

later..........


----------



## John Warner

Yep, even I like the idea of the spec tire thing. I wouldn't worry to much about the rain, after all, this isn't Florida!


Yo, DeRiderRooter.... didn't you read my response on our other thread? Or didn't you like it???


Also, to those of you who obviously don't have access to a spell checker, the proper spelling is... Schedule! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi John!

How goes it? It was mentioned to me that you folks were chatting about the spec tire issue.  Glad to see more folks are willing to give it a try! 

In regards to the M.O.R.L series, I would like to include Grand Rapids in the series next year. I actually wasn't going to do the series this year since I was swamped with helping to get Canton racing back up and running, but somehow I got sucked into organizing the MORL, too.  So, to try and keep things a little simpler, I kept the races to just 4 tracks and kept them on the east side of the state this year. So, we'll have to chat next year about good race dates. Since you guys do a lot of night races and you race on Saturdays, a night race would be definitely doable.

I am hoping that the spec tire class grows a lot this year. If it works out really well, I will look into getting pre-assembled Sorex tires for next year.

-Rich


----------



## DamageIncRacing

What classes are you planning to run spec tires in? Should I plan on missing outdoor season too?


----------



## nitrorod

Eric, the spec class would be for nitro for sure but if there was enough interest. I am thinking that there would be two classes one for the guys that want to run foams (like Fred) and one for those of us that would like the challenge of working on the car setup running the spec tire. I would be all for doing it with the electric class also. Identical sets of tires for both my cars means less stuff I need to carry with me to the track.


----------



## John Warner

Hey Rich! 

Glad to see I'm not the ONLY Elder Statesman 

I'm sure we'd be more than happy to host one of the M.O.R.L. series races. If you don't already have my phone number, it's 616-838-2231. Although I'm sure we'll see one another before next year!

And about the spec tire issue, I really think it's a great idea, especially if we could get some kind of "deal" on them by buying them in quanties. I believe it would draw more participition if using them would bring the overall cost down as well. But more over, I like the idea of everyone having to run using the same tire/insert combination. It makes for a much more even playing field. And , would eliminate having to run the "tire of the week"!! I couldn't begin to tell you how many different sets of tires, inserts and wheels I've tried thruout the years trying to find the right setup.




rchang said:


> *Hi John!
> In regards to the M.O.R.L series, I would like to include Grand Rapids in the series next year. So, to try and keep things a little simpler, I kept the races to just 4 tracks and kept them on the east side of the state this year. So, we'll have to chat next year about good race dates. Since you guys do a lot of night races and you race on Saturdays, a night race would be definitely doable.
> -Rich *


----------



## Guest

*weather this weekend*

Well, lookie there, the weather forecast for this weekend has ALREADY changed. SWEET!:roll:


----------



## Fred Knapp

How about a Foam class for people like me.
A spec rubber class and just a rubber class.
This way people who want to race taking all
things into consideration like heat, humidity
etc. can run what thay feel would be appropreate
at the time given the conditions.


----------



## John Warner

Yo, Fredster...... 

"People like me"??? Just what kind of people are you??? Oh, boy... Bet I've just opened up a can of worms for someone !! 

Seriously though, nobody's doing away with the foam class, as a matter of fact, I'd be willing to bet it'll still be the biggest class out of them all!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I'm all for running a spec tire in electric. Unfortunately, some of us can't afford to go out and by more tires to add to the boxes we already have. Just add a spec class for those that want to run them.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *Seriously though, nobody's doing away with the foam class, as a matter of fact, I'd be willing to bet it'll still be the biggest class out of them all!  *


Foam tyres on asphalt!? It's just not right. Something to be said for keeping the scale realism of rubber. Instead of adjusting air pressure, we've got inserts. I guess next we could add about six inches to the car's width, too :devil: .

later........


----------



## Fred Knapp

People Like me, like to go fast.
I don't think it matters if your running foam or
rubber. If you want to go fast you need a good
set-up and once you have that set-up, why not go 
as fast as conditions allow. So, in a nutshell,
I believe the fastest way around the track is
with a great set-up and foam tires.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

knapster said:


> *People Like me, like to go fast. *


I'm pretty sure that covers every racer. If we didn't want to go fast we'd take up sowing or something cheaper.......

[/i][/B]I believe the fastest way around the track is
with a great set-up and foam tires. [/B][/QUOTE]

I've found that if I lay off the throttle abit and not hit stuff, my lap times drop. Just my findings, 'dats all...


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Im just concerned about the cost. Some of us can't afford to go out and buy the "tire of the week".


----------



## DamageIncRacing

HEY JOHNNY BOY!!! Whats the word on the asphalt? Weathers gettin good ya know... Got racin comin up this weekend...


----------



## Rich Chang

That's the idea behind a spec tire and insert.  No tire or insert of the day/week/month.

And, the rubber tires work whether the track is treated or not. But, you guys don't have to worry about that since your track is treated (you lucky ducks!). Over here on the east side of the state, the tracks are not treated. So, foams are pretty much out of the question.

Oh, foams for indoor are not going to be as simple anymore next season. TRC has a new foam compound called 'aqua' or something like that. They're like plaids, but either softer or harder. I can't remember. 

-Rich




DamageIncRacing said:


> *Im just concerned about the cost. Some of us can't afford to go out and buy the "tire of the week". *


----------



## John Warner

*Asphalt.....*

Eric.....

I talked to the company that's doing the work yesterday and they said that the first decent dry & warm day we have, they'll get it done. I don't know that I'd expect it completed before this coming weekend, but if mother nature cooperates then I'd expect it to be finished before Saturday


The work inside our "Trackside Trailer" is just about completed. I installed the AMBrc decoder box, the big amplifier, two wireless receivers (not 27 MHz), a gel-cell battery back-up, a 2500 joules surge/lighting protector, Toshiba satellite laptop W/autoscore windows version 7.24, the new laser printer, two internal fans, a permanent scoring table and all the rest of the stuff needed. Except for the table, it all went nicely inside the custom built enclosure. Total size is 28" tall X 8" deep X 18" wide. Nice and compact!!!


And did I notice that our Avatars are back????


----------



## nitrorod

DamageIncRacing said:


> *Im just concerned about the cost. Some of us can't afford to go out and buy the "tire of the week". *


Well Eric that makes two of us, because I cant afford to also. I also can afford to get new foams every week or two. That is why I want to do this spec tire class rubber tires last longer and we only have to buy 4 sets top. So it sounds like we are a go for the spec tires now we just need some tires.


----------



## Rich Chang

Yeah, the cool thing about the Sorex and the Take Offs (numbered series) is that they last a really long time. On the nitro cars we went through only 3 sets last year. I actually only went through 2 -- the 3rd set got hosed because I used a spoked Proline rim and the rim twisted (Proline rims are too soft).

I spoke with the Sorex importer yesterday and he mentioned that they are going to be molding the tire compound (ie: 24R, 26R) into the sidewall of the tire.

So, limiting the compounds within the Sorex brand can also be done.


----------



## nitrorod

Hey Rich E-mail me about what kind of deal you have worked out to get tires. I am thinking that if we combine orders we may get a better deal. [email protected]


----------



## nitrorod

rchang said:


> *I actually only went through 2 -- the 3rd set got hosed because I used a spoked Proline rim and the rim twisted (Proline rims are too soft).
> *


Rich,
What rims are you finding work then?


----------



## Rich Chang

On electric TC the proline rims should work okay. If worse comes to worse and you have to use proline rims on your nitro TC, use their dished rims.

The rims I prefer are the Schumacher dished and spoked rims. Those suckers are S-O-L-I-D and can take the abuse. These rims will definitely outlast the tire. 

Overall, anything that uses a rigid plastic will work (not that soft flexy stuff that Proline works).

The basic test I use is: if I can squeeze and compress the rim with my fingers, it's too soft.

Other possible rims are: HPI rims and OFNA spoked rims (not those weird flourescent solid dish rims). I like the OFNA rims since they are $1 a rim, but they are a little brittle. But, when the rim cracks, I just CA it up and run it. 

-Rich


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

nitrorod said:


> *What rims are you finding work then? *


I've found that the Yokomo rims work great. Not too expensive, either.


----------



## Rich Chang

That's right- I forgot about those. Those are just as cheap as the Ofna's. I'm not sure if they changed the plastic compound, but their 5-spoke star wheels were pretty fragile, unfortunately. 

I think yokomo came out with a wire mesh pattern type wheel and it looked like they had more nylon in that, so it was still stiff, but not as brittle.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

My problem isn't that I don't want to buy new tires, it's that I CAN'T buy new tires! I have boxes full of tires that are still good. I will be running electric. Are all electrics going to be required to run the same tire or will there be a spec tire class and a "run whatever rubber tire" class? If there's only going to be a spec tire class I might as well sell my stuff because I can't afford new sets of tires...Thats what I want to know. Thats why I missed the last month of indoors- blown foams and no cash. I'm sorry about the apparent attitude but I used to be told these things when I worked with the club...


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Re: Asphalt.....*

And did I notice that our Avatars are back???? [/B][/QUOTE]

Yo, John. would you please clarify the meaning of AVATARS!


----------



## Rich Chang

Yeah, I'm in the same boat where I have piles of tires (mainly from doing the tire of the week thing last year. bleah), too. 

For the Canton and the MORL races, we have two classes for electric and nitro touring car -- a spec tire class and an "open" class (run what ya want). I am sure you guys are doing the same. 

-Rich




DamageIncRacing said:


> *My problem isn't that I don't want to buy new tires, it's that I CAN'T buy new tires! I have boxes full of tires that are still good. I will be running electric. Are all electrics going to be required to run the same tire or will there be a spec tire class and a "run whatever rubber tire" class? If there's only going to be a spec tire class I might as well sell my stuff because I can't afford new sets of tires...Thats what I want to know. Thats why I missed the last month of indoors- blown foams and no cash. I'm sorry about the apparent attitude but I used to be told these things when I worked with the club... *


----------



## John Warner

Fredster.... Avatar, as in the little guy that's underneath my name to the left. Mine's a devil, J-Rod is a dog and so on.


ERIC...... Here's the answer to your question. The spec tire class will be *SEPERATE* from all other classes. I've posted this a few times in the past, but guess some of you have missed it. So.... in a nutshell it's like this, everything that we ran last year will remain the same. This year we're going to be *ADDING* a spec class for those who want to run the identicial tire and insert combination. But, ONLY IF YOU WANT TO.

John


----------



## Rich Chang

Hiya John!

Yeah, I should go through the Canton thread and see how many times I posted that the spec class would be a separate class. Some folks still come up to me and complain that they don't want to be forced to run in the spec class.  hehe!

-Rich


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

rchang said:


> *I think yokomo came out with a wire mesh pattern type wheel and it looked like they had more nylon in that, so it was still stiff, but not as brittle. *


Thats what I've been running. Just make sure if you're running a TC3 you get the right off set. They are quite strong and as for being brittle, I have yet to break one. And if you've ever seen me run, thats saying ALOT for a rim :lol: .

later............


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, are you going to have that gasser ready for 
Saturday? Last time I talked to Nitrorod he had
his prit-near together. I still have stuff on 
back order from the hobby shop, they just can not
seem to get stuff in. Maybe I can bum the stuff I need.


----------



## groundhogg

Hey John, are you racing in Rider's parking lot again this year?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Groundhogg,
Racing starts at noon on Saturday at Rider's
Parking lot.


----------



## nitrorod

knapster said:


> *John, are you going to have that gasser ready for
> Saturday? Last time I talked to Nitrorod he had
> his prit-near together. I still have stuff on
> back order from the hobby shop, they just can not
> seem to get stuff in. Maybe I can bum the stuff I need. *


Well mine is still almost there wating on a servo and recever hopefully they will be here on friday if not I will have to go to plan b. But I just got back from Riders where we are running this weekend and they have no tires for me So I guess it will be pit 20 and 24s for me this weekend hope it is cool out.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nitrorod,
It sounds like it may be in the mid to low sixty's.
Hope that works for you?


----------



## John Warner

GroundHogg....

Yep, as a matter of fact, we're starting this coming Saturday! Believe or not, but I'm looking forward to it this year


Knapster....

Mid 60's, hey now I like that forcast:thumbsup: I think it's supposed to rain a little Friday morning, should make for a cool morning! Gasser?? Me?? Oh, that's right, I do have one of those noisey cars now. Although mine doesn't make a peep Haven't started it yet, don't have a starter box! I tried dragging it behind my ford thinking maybe I could put it in second gear and drop the clutch, but that didn't work out to well:hat: He-He!!


NitroDog....

I have a PCM reciever your more than welcome to use, in fact I'll even let ya borrow my new 9303 if ya'd like!


----------



## nitrorod

John Warner said:


> *NitroDog....
> 
> I have a PCM reciever your more than welcome to use, in fact I'll even let ya borrow my new 9303 if ya'd like! *


Thanks for the offer John but I think that I am still going to be short in the HP. with that old Colt .12 that I have in there now. Plus the lack of tires that I have sucks and Riders has no Nitro! If my new moter comes in today I am going to be in the same boat as you with starting it.

Eric,
Look in that box of tires that you have and see if you have any Sorex, that is the spec tire.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John,
I don’t think your supposed to drag that car
to start it. Try kick starting it and see 
what happens.


----------



## groundhogg

Thanks guys


----------



## KawadaKid

Im back....


----------



## John Warner

*Parking lot 2002*

All I can say is holy cow what an awesome start for our 2002 outdoor season!! The weather was beautiful and the turnout was beyond belief. Can't wait for the new asphalt to be put down

The track trailer worked flawlessly, and everything went very smoothly. Well, except for the scoring loop cable that decided to die just before the start of the mains (Good thing we had the spare with us!!

See ya'll tomorrow at the off-road track!

John


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah what a day I would have to say that that was the best day this year. The 15 min A Main was great and won by none other than the B-day boy himself....Fred.....how old was he again? I am going to have to work on my Nitro car hard this week to get ready for next weekend.

I got about 10 people that want in on out spec tire class and found out how many tires that they need. So if any one eles wants tires that has not said anything please tell me so that we can have a big order and get a good discount.
Later


----------



## John Warner

Hummmmm...... Lemmee see if my memory serves me correct... *47!* I believe is what Mary told me 




nitrorod said:


> *A-main won by the Birthday boy himself....Fred.....how old was he again? *


----------



## Rainn2378

*Spec*

Nitro-Sorry but Eric won't be able to do the racing thing for at least a little while. Family problems that has called him away to the hospital...if you wanna know more ask Johnny Boy because i don't want to post it on the site....ok?


----------



## groundhogg

Hey John,

What tires are people running on the nitro tourers? Foam or rubber? What kind?


----------



## nitrorod

*Re: Spec*



Rainn2378 said:


> *Nitro-Sorry but Eric won't be able to do the racing thing for at least a little while. Family problems that has called him away to the hospital...if you wanna know more ask Johnny Boy because i don't want to post it on the site....ok?
> *


I understand and my thoughts are with your family.


----------



## John Warner

Tires.... We ran both foam and rubber classes. For the rubber class, most are using the Sorex in med componds front, and soft rears. Foam class, Double purples (or plaids) in the front, and purples in the rear.




groundhogg said:


> *Hey John,
> 
> What tires are people running on the nitro tourers? Foam or rubber? What kind? *


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi John,

I see your racing starts at noon. What time is the track set up? Aaron and I (and maybe Fred if we can convince him) are planning on coming to race at your track on Saturday.

-Rich


----------



## John Warner

Hey Rich!

The track is usually set up by 10:00-10:30, sometimes earlier depending on the amount of help we have. Not trying to discourage you from coming, but I wanted you to know that the new asphalt wasn't put down as of noon today (Tuesday) From my understanding, it'll hopefully be done by this weekend. But please feel free to come on over regardless. You know we always enjoy your company!!

John


----------



## Rich Chang

Oh cool. That's means I don't have to wake up too early. haha!

No problem on the track surface. What is up with the current surface? Is it real torn up with lots of cracks?

Anyways, that won't deter us from coming up. We just want to race somewhere that has a lot of cars! Most of the tracks on this side of the state aren't opening until the 28th.

How many entries did you have last week in the rubber tire, nitro TC class?

I'll be hitting JCC on Sunday to race nitro there. My wife is gonna hide all my r/c stuff. haha! 

-Rich


----------



## Guest

*OFF-ROAD TRACK CLOSED INDEFINATELY*

Well kids it looks like it's happened to us again but at a different place. I got a message from John on my voicemail that said the off-road track is closed. Rich received a notice from the city that if he runs again he will be fined and what not. I thought we had a permit that said it was ok to run, but I guess not. I don't know all the details but I wouldn't plan on racing next weekend from what it looks like now.


----------



## John Warner

*Off-Road location closed, but moving is an option!!*

Even though our present location has run into a snag, that doesn't mean we won't be running off-road this season. We have a few other locations in mind that may be workable. I'll be making phone calls today and tomorrow to see what our options are.

It's a real shame that Standales City government gets overpowered by another because of a zoning issue. (it seems that the property is "rural reserve") But, Standale didn't have a problem with the track, it's the county!

Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## John Warner

*The BIG secret *

*Meijer - Cascade !!*

:wave: :thumbsup:   :roll:


----------



## KawadaKid

what about the MEIJER in CASCADE? 

lol.....:devil:


----------



## Rich Chang

Hey John,

What does the local newspaper say your weather is going to be like tomorrow? 

I checked weather.com and they say it is supposed to be clear tomorrow. However, I looked at the doppler radar map and see a large storm system just west of G.R. 

-Rich


----------



## nitrorod

Rich,
The weather that I saw this morning said no rain tommorrow. Hope to see you over here.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

No rain...cool temperatures...what more could you ask for??? Oh, yeah, a fast nitro car...yeah, that's it...


----------



## DamageIncRacing

"Meijer - Cascade !!"

Ok Johnny Boy what are you talking about!!!!


----------



## Rich Chang

Cool - it will be Aaron and I making the trek out. Fred wussed out and is going to stay local to Jackson. 

We should be there around 10:00a.

Is it okay to sell stuff at the track? I have a bunch of stuff I'm trying to sell (cars, pit boxes/bags and other stuff).

-Rich




nitrorod said:


> *Rich,
> The weather that I saw this morning said no rain tommorrow. Hope to see you over here. *


----------



## nitrorod

Rich we do have one requirement for selling stuff....You need to see John and I first. Look forward to running with you in the rubber nitro class right?


----------



## Rich Chang

Okay, I'll see you two first. I have a Serpent Impulse Pro (brand new), a TC3 Factory Team kit, an Ofna Z10 nitro (all blue aluminum), a JR R1, JR PCM receivers, two hex driver tool sets, an airbrush kit plus compresor, Trinity pit bag (the one with 3 boxes), Plano fishing box, another fishing type box that is good for lugging gallons of nitro fuel in, plus some other miscellaenous stuff.

I also have a ton of new and mounted tires.

Yep, I'll be racing rubber tire. Same for Aaron.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Are you sure you have enough things to sell? I can add to the list if need be. 



rchang said:


> *Okay, I'll see you two first. I have a Serpent Impulse Pro (brand new), a TC3 Factory Team kit, an Ofna Z10 nitro (all blue aluminum), a JR R1, JR PCM receivers, two hex driver tool sets, an airbrush kit plus compresor, Trinity pit bag (the one with 3 boxes), Plano fishing box, another fishing type box that is good for lugging gallons of nitro fuel in, plus some other miscellaenous stuff.
> 
> I also have a ton of new and mounted tires.
> 
> Yep, I'll be racing rubber tire. Same for Aaron. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

All right! Another great day of racing!
Thanks Rich Chang and Aaron Bomia for making the 
trip up here. Of course, to all of the club members
it would'nt be possible without you, thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Fred!

Thanks! I had a great time. My car kept getting better as the day went on. My setup in the main was a lot different from what I started the day with. I'm glad the weather held up and turned out to be really nice. 

That was my first 15 minute main and it was a blast! The longest heat I've ever done is 1/12th 8-minutes! One of my tires definitely didn't like that long a main, however. I was wondering why my car started to spin out near the end of the main -- I found the left-rear tire was completely off the rim except for about 1/4" that was still glued on. Haha! Guess I was too rough with it in the sweeper. 

I'm such a r/c junkie. On the way home I stopped by JCC and ran some laps on the track they have set up for tomorrow. Haha! I hope the weather turns out to be nice tomorrow, too!

Thanks to John, Nitrorod, and the rest of the GLRC club for a fun day!

-Rich


----------



## nitrorod

Hey Rich thanks and comming over and playing with us with your toys. What tires were you running and how was the wear on our crappy parking lot? Look forward to running with you guys again prehaps at the first MORL race. I just hope I can get my car to handle a bit better.


----------



## Rich Chang

For the last qualifier and in the mains I ran Sorex 36 w/HPI red insert up front, and Sorex 32 w/HPI red insert at back. Those worked on the hot asphalt and also when the track got cool. However, I would have preferred to have run Sorex 40s up front, and Sorex 36s at back.

My car pushed a bit in the main, but that was mainly b/c of the excessive amount of toe-in I had in the rear.

The tires wore really well. They still have the molding ridge in the middle of the tire.

Anyways, for nitro touring car, I don't recommend anything lower than a Sorex 32 compound.

I will be trying the same compound all around (ie: Sorex 36 front and back, or Sorex 40 front and back) next week at Canton.

-Rich


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey guys,

Im hoping to come run some nitro touring car this weekend, assuming i get my servo parts from Mr. Aple Hed.....

I dont have spec tires yet, but who can i get them from, and what ones do i want?


----------



## Rich Chang

I don't know if Riders G.R. has any Sorex tires in stock? But, if they do, I recommend not getting anything lower than the Sorex 32 compound for your car.

If they have Take Off's CS series, you can get those, too. They are just as good as the Sorex tires, and they come with great inserts. Don't go below CS27's on those for nitro TC.

We wanted to run the Take Offs as the spec tire for the Canton Series and the MORL series, but their availability can be quite sporadic from the distributor (Schumacher Racing).

-Rich


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Man, I had a lot of fun running that 15-minute main. That's the longest I've ever had to run. The sad thing is the overall laps Rich and I got. I think we turned around 51 laps, and I think we could have turned around 58-59 laps. That's a little tough when my car was on its lid, sliding across the parking lot and into a nearby van. My lexan body is toast.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, as you can see we all had fun, are you going
to join in and debut that NEW TC3?:lol:


----------



## KawadaKid

Rich,

I went with the sorex 32R's and 28R's. I think that should give me enough room for setup if need be. Whos running Mugens this year besides me?


----------



## Rich Chang

The 28s might turn out to be a bit too soft. I found they were good for about 1 minute and then they started feeling "greasy."

I'm running the MTX-2. Same one I've been running the last 2 years.  Same, original MT-12 engine, too!


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Oh, aren't you special for running an old car? :devil:

"Greasy?" Hmmm. Maybe you should clean your tires more often. 



rchang said:


> *The 28s might turn out to be a bit too soft. I found they were good for about 1 minute and then they started feeling "greasy."
> 
> I'm running the MTX-2. Same one I've been running the last 2 years.  Same, original MT-12 engine, too! *


----------



## kevinm

Just a quick reminder to the G.R. crowd that oval season isn't completely over yet. This saturday is the final race in Mt. Pleasant. Doors open at 10:00 with racing at noon. (The track is usually set up on friday night for practice.) If anybody sees Roger Zimmerman, please let him know. Since this is the last race of the season, we usually have an "Outlaw Legends" class (with most of the rules thrown out) that even HIS car would be legal for.


----------



## KawadaKid

Good deal, Maybe u can help me with set up 

Hope to see u out there this weekend!


----------



## Guest

Anyone up for running Mod Electric Touring Car this weekend???? I know AJ said he would like to run mod a couple times


----------



## mxatv151

Oh yeah, you see the little fat dude named cartman so you know who this is, and this weekend, stay outa my way, cuz my nitro sadan driving skills are about to arrupt......Oh yeah........

THATS RIGHT, you understand, Mr. Clean is going to leave flames on the track surface this Sat. ( hopefully not cuz of a crash )....


----------



## KawadaKid

We will see about that Mr. Clean...

Im pretty confident in my trusty mugen.

See ya out there!


----------



## nitrorod

Sounds like the smack is being laid down....I may need to get a set of foams (yuck).


----------



## Guest

nitrogod:

what exactly are foams? are they tyres or something you use for insulation?


----------



## Fred Knapp

M are dem round things at are soft and shushe.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Don't look now Fred, but your post got deleted... SURPRISE! Any word on the asphalt? I'll swing by the track this weekend and should (I hope) be able to race on the 4th of May...:devil:


----------



## Guest

It kinda boggles my mind why even make posts about certain things? I think the only way to put this stuff behind us and move on is to just let things be. I don't know what was posted, or where but I have a pretty good idea where it was posted. We should all have the mentality to look at this "GR track issue" like this. So there is two tracks in GR, Who Cares! I don't, it gives people more options to race. And by thinking that way it makes all of us look more professional. I just wish people would stop and think about what they are saying and how it will make them and the club/people they represent look before they hit that Submit Reply button at the bottom of the screen.

And if I offended anyone with what I just said, too bad! It wasn't me who was acting like a two year old about this. I'm just trying to do what's right for the club.


----------



## Rainn2378

Andy--on the one hand i can see where you are coming from, on the other think about this. How much will it hurt the club with him having FREE racing all summer??? I don't think it's right though that if someone says one negative thing that it gets deleted. That's like saying you can't go on any other forum and post anywhere but here because this is where you posted first. But then that's just my opinion too......


----------



## Guest

Really!

What ever happened to free speach in America? There wasn't anything that I read that violated the rules of this site. Fred was simply asking questions and making his views known on the fact that RivertownUSA is basicly "buying" racers from GLRC by offering free racing. That's not competition, it's sabotage to both clubs.

But, whatever!


----------



## Guest

Rainn2378 - I don't see it hurting either club by him having free racing, because people will go race where they feel like. and if money is your only deciding factor then you chose the wrong hobby, that's for sure. And as far as posting here or there, I'm not saying you can't or shouldn't post anywhere but here, just take a little time to think what your saying before you submit it.

JohnDeereGreen - did I say it violated the rules, ummm No. And i'm not pinning this whole thing on Fred either. I just want the crap between the clubs to stop, and I'm not sure if you realize this or not but GLRC racers aren't the only racers around, besides if I would have to guess I would imagine that over 50% of as you call it "Our" racers are off-road and oval racers.

And about buying out racers, that's crap I think. Just as something to relate to this, I turned down a better paying job with more benefits than i have now doing the same thing. The reason was b/c I enjoy where I work at and the atmosphere. the same thing applies to this too, people will go where they are happy and comfortable, bottom line.


----------



## Rainn2378

I do see it as hurting the club because there are people who don't have a lot of money and maybe they would like to not have to pay to race. That is what i am getting at. But i still stay it's stupid that if there is anything negative on any post over there or if you are someone he just doesn't like it can be deleted. It's bull. And one other thing. Money is a factor in anything you do. And in case you don't know who this even is. I don't race...hubby does....think about it.:wave:


----------



## Guest

Uhhhh, excuse me Mr. BrewedHa, but could you please point out where I stated anything about "our" racers??

Guess maybe I was wrong, but normal business practice isn't done by giving everything away. What if the place your employed by started giving away their product or services to create more work, and decided not to pay you anymore because they didn't have any income, would you STILL stay there??????


*I would imagine that over 50% of as you call it "Our" racers are off-road and oval racers.*


----------



## nitrorod

Ok guys I think that everyone has made there point so lets drop it. John Deere Green, I see you are new and we all know who each other are on here so who are you? By the way I am Jerrod


----------



## Guest

There's one point that everybody seams to have missed. Is it my observation that theres favorites being played here? i mean after all, since when is it that one club can announce free racing but not mention where its at? i even seen many people asking but didnt get an answer. the only way people found out is by special email or a private phonecall because there in the "click". so then why is it okay for one thread to make statements that adversley affect the other, but not have to divuldge where there at unless it was done to intentionally try and start trouble with the other? why do only certian peoples posts get wiped away when nothing was said wrong except the truth?

sounds to me like somebody heres playing favoritisim!

nuff said


----------



## KawadaKid

wheres the man beating the horse?


----------



## Rich Chang

You mean this?


----------



## KawadaKid

Yeah, yeah, thats it


----------



## Fred Knapp

Kawadakid, think you will make it out one weekend?


----------



## Guest

*kick butt off-road track!!!!*

Just got back from the track and all I can say is wholly crap!!!! It's going to be awesome. I can't wait for this weekend to roll around. I think we should rename the track to the intimidator after the 4' high camel back jump and the 4' high table top. You guys will stock trucks I feel for ya, there is no way you'll clear those jumps, but there are other sweet things too like the 6 jump rythm section and the monster air doubles on the back strech. Also can't leave out the "bowl" a 180 degree turn lined with a 4' high berm at a 60 degree angle. I wish I had a digital camera to get everyone pics but you will just have to take my word for it that it rocks!!!!!:thumbsup:  :devil: :lol: :roll:


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah, im racing if it doesnt rain.

Andy, Is dirt this weekend too?


----------



## Guest

hey there kid, just so ya know there will be 
racing at the dirt track on sunday if the weather 
permitts


----------



## Guest

Yes Steven, As long as the weather holds out there will be racing on Sunday, just check out the off-road post for directions or give me a buzz since you have my 2-way #


----------



## Guest

Hey OB1x - does the 1x stand for the number of times you wre pulled over by a bike cop while you were driving your car???????   :lol: :devil:


----------



## Guest

What??

Did i hear that there may be gift certificates givin away again this year at the outdoor track for 1st, 2nd & 3rd place finishers of the "A" mains?


So, i gues you guys have the worst track, (and even has mountians), worst racers (not the "fastest and most experience racers in Michigan"), do you guys even use any type of scoring system? (i heard you had AMBr/c, and autoscore?) but at least you give an address!


the other place won't tell you were there at and i guess you can't race with them unles your one of those fasest and best, you must only be able to watch acording to the post.... "Please feel free to stop on out and check out the fun". 

this is sooooooo confusing


----------



## Guest

hey there handy andy, thanks for bringing that up

sounds better not saying it was a motorbike cop.

you should specify so everyone knows


----------



## Guest

This my first post and i like too say stop crying about the other track and just make the one you race at the best.I know that the guys i races with are not the slowest or the fastest.But the are some of the best to race with they will help you just about any thing that has to do with rc cars. I would just like to thank JOHN ANDY PETE FRED for all the help they giving :roll: :roll: :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrorod

ric-o'-shea said:


> *This my first post and i like too say stop crying about the other track and just make the one you race at the best.I know that the guys i races with are not the slowest or the fastest.But the are some of the best to race with they will help you just about any thing that has to do with rc cars. I would just like to thank JOHN ANDY PETE FRED for all the help they giving :roll: :roll: :thumbsup: *


What am i chump change again?


----------



## groundhogg

Did ya end up getting to race today? I suspected rain, and an hour drive for potentially nothin is no fun.


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah we got in the heats before we had to pack it up for rain.


----------



## Fred Knapp

For those of you needing help with your TC3 setup
talk with Mike, his car was dialed in today.
Kinda wish we could of run the mains, I believe
that I could have given him a decent challenge.


----------



## Guest

Whats the matter nitrorod do you feel like chump change.This post has not a thing too do with you. I don't recall you helping me with my car or my truck so sorry you think your chump change:wave:


----------



## Guest

ric-o'-shea....

Hummmm.... now that name sounds a little irish to me there laddie!

:dude:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nitrorod, I'll take a moment and thank you for your
support of this club. Thats what makes a great club,
eveyone taking part in getting things done and you
have done your share. Keep up the good work.

noodlerod....


----------



## Guest

Yo, noodlerod....

Ya got my thanks too, well for what it's worth anyway since ya don't know me yet. hehe


:roll:


----------



## nitrorod

Well thanks JohnDeere we still dont know who you are or what your intentions arethumbsup: ) but I do know by the way you talk and spell that you must have went to school with Roy-Boy


----------



## Guest

Holy cow "noodlerod" you musta ben sittin raight here buy the compouter when i posteded last tyme! im relly impressed with yur speed


----------



## Guest

oh, bwt..... whos this Roy-Boy yur speking about anyaways?


----------



## Rich Chang

*GLRC Drivers Stand*

Hi John,

Can you either post here or email me ([email protected]) info on the drivers stand setup you folks use?

Is it scaffolding or heavy-duty shelving, etc?

Thanks!
-Rich


----------



## Guest

YO noodlrod  Can you spell glrc or is it grlc,gclr what school did you go


----------



## KawadaKid

Rain sux...

HAHA, Noodle-Rod.


----------



## Fred Knapp

What is a Noodle-Rod? Sounds kinda limpie


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Fred,

Thanks. I found a couple places in Michigan that sell pallet racks. I am waiting for call-backs from them.

How wide are your drivers stands? Are they two 8-foot wide sections?

-Rich



knapster said:


> *Rich, that would be comercial shelving or pallet
> racks. *


----------



## Guest

Rich - yes we use two 8' long sections, but three would be better if you have a full 10 cars in a race since the two sections can get pretty crowded.


----------



## Rich Chang

Cool - Thanks. You guys wouldn't happen to remember how much you paid for them and where you got them from?

One place in Inkster is said the price won't "cost more than $1000." Say what?

-Rich




brewha25 said:


> *Rich - yes we use two 8' long sections, but three would be better if you have a full 10 cars in a race since the two sections can get pretty crowded. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rich,
I hate to say it but, a $1,000.00 sound about right.

I got them cheaper then that because I called in a favor. 
I believe they came from Bay Equipment Company in Holland MI.


----------



## Guest

This may be off subject but what tires are you guy running. Last time I knew it was purples all the way around? I have a HPI Racer 2


----------



## Fred Knapp

Purple in the rear and double purples in the front


----------



## Guest

has anyone heard if the new black top is on the
way yet. last i heard was last week but with the
weather and all.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thats right,with the weather and all.
No news is good news. I would think that it shouldn't
be to much longer.


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Fred,

I found a place in Detroit that has the pieces for cheap. The total would be $180.  That was for 3 8-foot tall, 3 foot deep uprights and 4 8-foot long beams.

-Rich




knapster said:


> *Rich,
> I hate to say it but, a $1,000.00 sound about right.
> 
> I got them cheaper then that because I called in a favor.
> I believe they came from Bay Equipment Company in Holland MI. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rich, now thats a deal you can't beat.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

knapster....

Isn't that one of those Gibson Les Pauls on your avatar? Is that a picture of yours????? Must be nice 
.
.


:dude:


----------



## Fred Knapp

J.D.Green, 
Yea, mine looks just like that only different.:lol:


----------



## Guest

That's right; Great Lakes Racers Club is the home of the fastest, most fun group of R/C racers in west Michigan. We feature the AMB personal transponders with the AMB RC system, a hobby shop 20 feet away from the race track, economically priced traction additive (who wants to fork out over $100 just for VHT), and home of the #8 qualifier in the modified touring car A main of the 2001 Indoor champs and winner of the 12th scale mod B main (he beat Kinwald!)Jeff Brown, who also works at the hobby shop next to the track. We are also home of the Monster off-Road track located in Lowell, which some of our club members were so generous in building so we could have a place to roll around in the dirt. Come visit us at the track while picking up parts for your car, truck or whatever you race and have a great time with the Great Lakes Racers Club where we put the racers priorities ahead of our own.


----------



## nitrorod

Man you two need to go into advertising.:lol:


----------



## KawadaKid

And must I say, what a dirt track that is. Its AWSOME!!! The surface is great for racing, and the big jumps make it tons of fun! Im looking forward to racing!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wrong thread.


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid.....

Did I hear a rumor correct.... GS ??? BTW: What Knapster was in reference to was the off-road post should have been put over on the GLRC Standale thread. You have been there B-4, right??? If not, it's located in the Off-Road threads.

You gonna be at either track this weekend????

Lemme Know,
SeeeeeeeeYaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Guest

*Not looking bad for this weekend!!

Saturday (24 hours): Mix of sun and clouds. Highs in the upper 60s and lows in the mid 30s.

Sunday (24 hours): Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the low 70s and lows in the upper 40s.*


----------



## Fred Knapp

John,
With temperatures like that and with that much sun,
you should get a hat for your little old Avatar dude.:lol:


----------



## Fred Knapp

J.D. Green, 
I know who you are now. Your that Guy that comes to the 
track and marshals all the time. Yeah thats it, your 
Super Marshal aren't you.


----------



## nitrorod

Fred JohnDeereGreen E-mailed me about a week ago and told me who he really is: Captain Practice.


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah John, thats right. GS, Fioroni,medial pro,arrows, and hot parts. All in one. I posted that on this thread because it is in lowel, not standale. We need a lowel thread.


----------



## mxatv151

*help!!!!*

I need help from anyone willing, I need a 12x18x4 front diff bearing for a mugen seiki, I checked ryders, not in stock and it'll be $25 big ones for just one bearing.... any idea's


----------



## Fred Knapp

J.D.Greenie, as Captain Practice I don't think so.
I haven't seem him at the parking lot yet.


----------



## John Warner

*Mugen Bearing.....*

*You might try "KawadaKid", he runs a Mugen, If you don't know who he is, bump me tomorrow and I'll give ya his name and Nextel number! If I remember anybody else that runs one I'll let ya know then

John * :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

looks like nitrorod has some inside info about GD Green, finally the cat was let out of the bag. Must have been some "issues" for him not to mention who he was for so long.


----------



## John Warner

First he's into advertising, now he try's his hand at being a comedian, what's going on, you trying to find a different profession other than the one you already have or what?? Personally, I think you should have stayed on stage playing a guitar!! I'm jealous.



knapster said:


> *John,
> With temperatures like that and with that much sun,
> you should get a hat for your little old Avatar dude.:lol: *


----------



## Guest

yeah but in defense that "old Avatar dude" knows a heck of a lot about making a shinny red Dakota look like a million bucks! And just wait and see what he has in store next for the little Mopar that could. can we say tri-color flames?????


----------



## Guest

brewha25 said:


> *yeah but in defense that "old Avatar dude" knows a heck of a lot about making a shinny red Dakota look like a million bucks! And just wait and see what he has in store next for the little Mopar that could. can we say tri-color flames????? *


Maybe you should paint it black and blue just like the st.Louis blues got after the whooping the redwings put on them :lol: :lol: :lol: 2-0


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Has the new asphalt been installed yet?


----------



## Fred Knapp

So its starting to look like the consensus will be that
J.D.Greenie is Captian Practice.

I'm still not convinced, I'm still going to lean toward
Super Marshal.

Andy, good luck over at terrytown. I hope you qualify
in 3d place. he, he, he.


----------



## Guest

Aaron - no the new asphalt isn't in yet. From what I understand talking with John the other day the pavement people said that the existing stuff has to be at least 70 degrees or something like that before the new stuff can be put down. So hopefully if Mother nature is good to us here and we get a bit of a warm spell for a few weeks it can be put down.


----------



## Guest

* things are looking better all the time! clear and warm for saturday, then a little rain to settle the dirt for sunday, couldn't ask for anything better

Saturday: Mostly sunny skies. High around 68F. Winds SW 15 to 20 mph.
Saturday night: Scattered showers during the evening, then skies turning partly cloudy overnight. Low near 47F. Light W winds. Chance of rain 30%.

Sunday (24 hours): Afternoon showers and thunderstorms likely. Highs in the low 70s and lows in the upper 40s.*


----------



## KawadaKid

I looked in my stuff, i dont have one of those bearings.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I hope our track looks like this one when we get the
parking lot repaved.

http://www.tri-statercautoracers.com/nationals/


----------



## Guest

That is ONE SWEET TRACK!!!! We could only wish for something that nice.


----------



## John Warner

Blondie....

You could only "wish" for a track like that??? Hey, all it takes is money. What we should be wishing for is the correct numbers for the lottery, then we'd have an establishment like that. Inddors and out!!! Now THAT would be awesome, oh yeah!!


----------



## John Warner

*Late night weather update...........*

Looks like it'll be a great weekend for racing in the G.R. area!!


*FROST/FREEZE ADVISORY IN EFFECT FOR TONIGHT
Friday night: Crystal clear skies. Low around 35F. Calm winds.

Saturday: Mostly sunny skies. High around 66F. Winds SW 5 to 10 mph.

Saturday night: A few showers ending early with clearing later at night. Low near 45F. Calm winds. Chance of rain 40%.

Sunday: Mostly sunny early then partly cloudy later in the day. High near 72F. Light SSW winds.

Sunday (24 hours): More sun than clouds. Highs in the low 70s and lows in the low 40s.*

:wave: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Blondie69 said:


> *That is ONE SWEET TRACK!!!! We could only wish for something that nice.  *


Yeah, and running on it only makes it worse. That is an amazing track. It was the only time that I've been on a track at midnight and it was still sticky.

God, if only I had run something other than HPI car......... 

later.........


----------



## nitrorod

Blondie69 said:


> *That is ONE SWEET TRACK!!!! We could only wish for something that nice.  *


We WILL have a track like that and next to it a great dirt track also...all in good time.


----------



## KawadaKid

Word Bill,

That track was something else. Im kinda cheesed that all the entries for gas nats are filled!! Darn, maybe next year.


----------



## Guest

Well, when my blonde hair turns gray, maybe then we will have one like that in our area. LOL!!!:lol:  :lol:


----------



## Guest

yeah no doubt, unless someone has about $250g's it's going to be just a dream. That track looks too LARGE to even run 1/10th scale nitro on but hey I only came 5 numbers out of 6 away from winning the big game lotto the other week


----------



## John Warner

Say, what???

If memory serves me correct, the straightaway is something like 250' feet long! To small for 1/10th scale????



brewha25 said:


> *That track looks too small to even run 1/10th scale nitro on *


----------



## Fred Knapp

When I was their two years ago most 10th scale cars seemed to run out of motor on the straightaway. That is one great place to race.


----------



## KawadaKid

Even with a two speed tranny set up to shift really late, my nitro tourer still couldnt stretch that strait out.


----------



## nitrorod

Come on Fred that is one more thing we need to haul in the trailer.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dude, I'm not talking about that wooden thing. I was looking at the track set-up.


----------



## John Warner

Geeezzzzzzzzzeeeeeee.......

I was hoping that it wasn't the wooden thing you were in reference to as well!! We could do one like that, but I'd prefer to see it constructed out of PVC pipe.


But, I have however been looking at the lane dividers, and at this point can't decipher exactly how the're built and out of what. Any insight from your views???

:thumbsup: 
:dude:


----------



## Rich Chang

*transponder loop bridge*

We used a similar setup for the transponder loop last year for Canton Riders. It was made out of small diameter PVC pipe. The problem was that the longer the span, the more it sagged in the middle. Also, as others have mentioned, it is something more to haul around (especially if it is in one long section).

For our first race yesterday we tried something different. We put the loop on the ground. We are using these polypropelene strips at corners and such. We have a few extra of the long strips, so we placed one strip in front of each of the transponder segments. This was all then taped down.

No one seemed to mind since it didn't seem to upset any of the cars as they went over. If someone had their car too low, then they found out real quick to raise their car up.

And, the great thing is that they protected the loop.


----------



## Denney

*Spec Tires*

Jerrod - Did you end up buying a load of spec tires? If so, I probably owe you some $$, let me know either way.

Thanks, Denney Barlage


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, I happen to know first hand what those lane dividers are. I ran on that track last year at the HPI Challange. It is made up of PVC and fire hose.


----------



## KawadaKid

Yeah, the rest is just paint.


----------



## Rich Chang

If you folks want some of the polypropelene strips we use on the Canton track, let me know. We ended up with a lot of extra strips.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks Rich,
How much are you looking to get out of them?


----------



## Guest

you're such a good advertiser Fred. Keep up the good work. One of these days we will get out there to see a Saturday race and see what it is all about. Sounds like you guys have fun.:roll:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks for the kind words Blondie.


----------



## John Warner

*Fred...... 


Have you not been getting the mail I've sent you??? Just curious since I didn't get anything back from either one! Anyway, no big deal. Just checking  *


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Fred,

It's $25 for 13 strips (basically one sheet = 13 strips). The strips are 12 feet long. For the Canton track, I left 5 in long form, and then cut all the rest in half so that they are 6 feet long.

-Rich




knapster said:


> *Thanks Rich,
> How much are you looking to get out of them? *


----------



## Fred Knapp

John,
I haven't seen any email from you. You may have to try it again.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*JohnDeerGreen*

What ever happened to that Green dude anyway.

Here's a link to a poll if anyone is interested.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?s=&postid=136585#post136585


----------



## John Warner

Well, since it appears that I'm looking like the "Flameout King" I may have to. I need somebody that's knowledgeable that can tune it so I can at least finish a five minute race!! 




knapster said:


> * When I happen to win the Main event you're not going to race at the other place in town like the other loosers have are you? *


----------



## Apl Hed

Fred....
If you want some REAL competition, come to Terry's track and race against me for FREE!!:wave:


----------



## Guest

Huh... The apl has fallen from the tree, or has he returned? Haven't heard anything out of you on here in forever. I see you have your old "secretary" back to work for you and she is posting for you again. 

And what is this? A track where you can race for free? Where the heck is this one?


----------



## Omega Pi

Blondie69 said:


> * I see you have your old "secretary" back to work for you and she is posting for you again. /B]*


*

Is this referring to me? I didn't post that for him, I thought you did. Hhhhmmmmmm??????*


----------



## Guest

Hey Apl-Hed call me around noon or after 5pm today since I can't answer my phone at work.


----------



## Guest

Blondie....

From what I've read on the other tracks thread, it's free racing BUT you have to make a donation to pay for the vht additive!!




Blondie69 said:


> *And what is this? A track where you can race for free? Where the heck is this one? *


----------



## Guest

JohnDeereGreen said:


> *Blondie....
> 
> it's free racing BUT you have to make a donation to pay for the vht additive!!
> 
> 
> *


From the refrenced thread....
It was also decided that racing would be “No Charge” to race as long as the tip bucket could pay for the VHT. So far no problem and I will keep everyone informed about how the expense for VHT is on each Saturday we race. 

Hmmm.. I suppose you could read that if you had the mind too. BUT in my mind theres a big difference between "you have to" and "as long as". IMHO it is a voluntary donation, and I'm pretty sure mad ravening bikers are not patrolling the lot strong arming donations.

Just the facts mam.. As I see fit to use them...

Mike Slaughter


----------



## Guest

Omega... No, I don't think so. Last I knew, you posted for Apl. Has that changed? Does he have a computer or is someone new doing it?   

Oh my... Seems like a few of you have issues about the "track" thing? Sorry I asked that question. Didn't know I would get such an overwhelming respnonse. I don't understand what is going on, but I can feel that something isn't right. I am new to all this, and I don't think I even want to know. (It is better to stay out of it and be innocent.) I am sure whatever the conflicts are between these two tracks will dissipate in time. Let's just all get along. :wave:


----------



## Apl Hed

*FRED*

Fred... I understand about all the financial obligations that the club has to be responsible for. My post was innocent, and had nothing to do with who is racing at who's club. So, in light to my last post, it meant nothing , but apparently it meant everything to a lot of people. I never meant to upsent anyone. It was only a friendly challenge.


----------



## Apl Hed

In response to the donations at terry's track, we have a few diehard racers that have decided to pay for the vht so any one who comes to the track to race wont have to pay anything, we just want to have a good time and RACE. Im hoping that some racers will come and race with me as I am going to race at GLRCC as well, as soon as I get my car dialed in. See yall on the assphalt. peeeeese out!!!!!


----------



## Rich Chang

Fred,

Did you guys still want those polypropelene strips?

I know you folks bought the AMB software, but we purchased Alycat ($175!) and have really like it. Something to maybe check out in the future. Not sure how the AMB software has been working out for you?

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rich, 
The AMB has been working great now that we figured out how to use it. As far as those strips go I'd like to have them. Just have to figure out when and how to get them. Maybe at the Hobby Hub race?


----------



## Rich Chang

Sure! Or, if anyone from G.R. happens to come to the first MORL race (6/2) they are welcome to take them back to you. That way you can use them on your outdoor track, too.

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ok, Thanks Rich.
I'll check it out and maybe I could send a check with whoever.


----------



## John Warner

Well, Fred.... I'd be impressed with myself if I could get up to the junior level. But at the moment, I'll have to be satisfied with my novice status!!!




knapster said:


> *Anyway before I got side tracked. John we do offer a junior drivers program which will help you with the ins and outs of tuning and set-up if your interested. *


----------



## nitrorod

knapster said:


> *John we do offer a junior drivers program which will help you with the ins and outs of tuning and set-up if your interested. *


Fred I thought that we put an age limit in place to stop persons with AARP cards from taking up all the mentors time.:wave:


----------



## John Warner

What??? This club refuses to assist the elderly? I think I smell a discrimination lawsuit!!! Either that, or I may be forced to give ya a lump or two above the shoulders with my cane!! 




nitrorod said:


> *
> Fred I thought that we put an age limit in place to stop persons with AARP cards from taking up all the mentors time.:wave: *


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey now NoodleRod, Old people arent so bad. I should know, I live with Father Time!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hay Gramps, take a chill pill.
Our representatives are currently assisting other customers and your estimated wait time is 13 days.

Jerrod, 
You are correct in that we do check birth certificates, but because of the special nature of this case we may have to consider the implementation of a special education program.


----------



## Rich Chang

Special Education? Hmm.. I know you guys bought a school bus to store your track stuff -- I bet you bought the SHORT bus?


----------



## Guest

The funny part about the bus is. That he not only rides it he drives it. Now that is scarry.


----------



## KawadaKid

Believe me it was!


----------



## John Warner

*Sunday, May 12th (Mothers Day)

Happy Mother's Day!!


I've been thinking about something and have decided to post it this morning. We've all been reading the different types of track advertisements for the Grand Rapids area. I however feel that there's been an important issue overlooked that I'd like to address.

It's the dedication we've received from our members and racers. Most importantly, it comes down to those that support the club of their choice. I for one have noticed that our loyal racers at GLRC have continued to stay with us despite having to endure a lousy asphalt surface at the moment, and the use of our fire hose for lane dividers. I want to express my sincere gratitude to all those of you who show up early to get everything setup, and stay after racing to help us pack up. Yesterday was a wonderful example of dedication. In the pouring rain, we had no less than 12 people helping pack and load the trailer. And, there were at least two people that were soaking wet that didn't even race. Now, that's the definition of total club support!!!


My appreciation goes out to each and every one of you for your support, dedication and hard work.

John Warner*


----------



## Guest

*help me find dave*

i am searching for glrc member dave woepper i think the spelling is correct if any one can help me i would be thankful . the g-man tried to help me but no luck so greg directed me here 

thanks fo your help


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Well, Fred.... I'd be impressed with myself if I could get up to the junior level. But at the moment, I'll have to be satisfied with my novice status!!!
> *


Well, after saturdays performance I'd be impressed if I were you.


----------



## Guest

Zoffy - You almost had the spelling right, I know Dave and if you want you can email your name, phone number and email address and I can pass it along to him. Also include what it is you need to get ahold of him about. And since you know the G-Man can you pass him a little message for me? Tell him Bad Andy says hi and can't wait to race with him again.

my email address: [email protected]


----------



## John Warner

*Fred...... Thank you for the kind words. Now, if only I can figure out how to get some traction I'm going to try and give you some competition!! 


BrewHa...... I've already taken care of Zoffy, He made a trade at R&L's with Dave the other evening, and left something in Dave's truck.*


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, as for myself, all I can say is that it was fun at the top of the heap while it lasted. I think this club has some very good drivers making there presence knowen. With drivers like Mike Slaughter whom easily took the TQ saturday, OB1 challenging that and APL HED in there as well, this may turn into quite a spectacle this summer.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *Fred...... Thank you for the kind words. Now, if only I can figure out how to get some traction I'm going to try and give you some competition!!
> 
> Hey John, here's a link to the set up I was using. It's pretty much the same as what Mike is using...
> 
> http://www.teamassociated.com/racerhub/setup/racersetups/setup_ntc3_baker.pdf
> 
> Hope this helps.........
> 
> later.........*


----------



## John Warner

Thanks Bill!

I downloaded the sheet, and at the moment have the car totally disassembled on the table. It appears to have suffered some damage during the landing after my 5 foot triple pirouette with the 1 1/2 gainer at the end of the straight-away. I can't imagine why!!!


ThankX again.


----------



## KawadaKid

Dont count me out fred! As soon as i get the parts i need for my mugen im pretty sure i can hang with those guys.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Steven,
I'm not counting you out, as a matter of fact just the opposite. I'm counting on you to get your mugen together so that you are hangin with those guys. The more top drivers, the better the show not to mention the fun.


----------



## mxatv151

*Nitro freaks.......*

Alright you guys, I just put new front and rear foams on the mugen and did a little more tweakin on the set up.... Now i'm gonna kick butt this sat.... hope the rain stays away....


----------



## John Warner

*Re: Nitro freaks.......*

Uh-Oh, am I reading some smack talk??? Well, I also added some newer rubber, changed the front springs to white, changed the rears to red, replaced the pistons with #3's at all four corners, put some 60# in the front and 40# in the rear. Changed the ackerman back to std, put 9 degrees of caster and 2 degree camber up front, gave it 6mm of ride height with 4mm droop, moved the shocks to the inner holes and..... well, let's put it this way..... It'll either work better or it won't work at ALL!!!

Smack back at ya, so there!!




mxatv151 said:


> *Alright you guys, I just put new front and rear foams on the mugen and did a little more tweakin on the set up.... Now i'm gonna kick butt this sat.... *


----------



## John Warner

Opps, almost forgot..... Now, if only I can talk Barry Baker into coming to GR and DRIVING my car, I'd have a chance!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Man, reading at the BS on the "other" really makes me laugh!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Go ahead a laugh J.D.G.. Just don't ask me to put primer on our track.


----------



## nitrorod

I know who JohnDeereGreen is.................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................All I can say is his initials are...................................................................................................................................................................................................................DW.:wave:


----------



## John Warner

NitroRodent, D.W. you say??? Huuuummmmmm, that's pretty interesting, now if only I can add a name to those initials!!


*Yikes, has anybody seen this forecast??!! Especially the last sentence!!!!! Some weather forcaster is joking, right??*

Friday: Mostly cloudy. High around 51F. Winds N 15 to 20 mph.

Friday night: Mostly cloudy skies early, then partly cloudy after midnight. Low near 34F. Light NNW winds.

Saturday: Partly cloudy skies. High around 52F. Winds NW 15 to 20 mph.

Saturday (24 hours): Partial sunshine. Highs in the low 50s and lows in the upper 20s.

Sunday (24 hours): Rain and snow showers. Highs in the upper 40s and lows in the upper 20s.


----------



## mxatv151

*Smack back at ya, so there!!*

Wow, reading all the adjustments you made was making me tired.
all I did was change tires, camber F/R, plus a little toe in...
I just have one question, how are you going to know which changes were good and which were bad?...... 
oh yeah, and I don't need no pro to drive my car:devil: :devil:


----------



## mxatv151

*GLRC Home page?*

Hey Johnny boy, who is in charge of the glrc web site? cuz it has been on idle for a long time......(maybe some new pics or race results from on or offroad) 
just a thought...
Mr. Clean


----------



## John Warner

*Re: Smack back at ya, so there!!*

How do I know??? Well it's simple, their ALL good! It's called experience!!! (that's an advantage of being old and racing for many years) After all, what I started with was the box factory setup which was quite weak.

Jeff B. maintains our website, and has had his computers down for quite some time now. Hopefully he'll get them back up and running soon!




mxatv151 said:


> *I just have one question, how are you going to know which changes were good and which were bad?...... *



Vintage Person.
(been around long enough to be back in style!)


----------



## Guest

"It's called experience!!! (that's an advantage of being old and racing for many years)"

As much as John left the door wide open for that one I will let it slide since I am familiar with the track John Busted a$$ on in Florida. For all of you who aren't old enough to remember( and don't worry John b/c I'm including myself in this old people slam) Lake Whipporwil. Hopefully spelled somewhat right. Otherwise known as "the Whip" for what it did to your car if it wasn't set-up right. It sometimes took an uneventful splash into the back strech lake and it was all over but the snorkeling.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Can you get any hop-ups for that Nitrorodent?


----------



## Guest

> NitroRodent, D.W. you say??? Huuuummmmmm, that's pretty interesting, now if only I can add a name to those initials!!


How many D.W.'s are there? I can think of two. I live with one of em, and I know for a fact it isn't MY D.W., so that leaves only one (that I can think of). Hmmmmmmm? Is it....... Da........ ?????? Am I on the right track?  Or is there yet another D.W. that I am missing? Or did Nitro put us on the wrong track with the initial thing?


----------



## KawadaKid

Its dave woleper <sp?>...from what i have heard.


----------



## Fred Knapp

This tip just came in.

John Deer Green
*(J)ared D. (G)lover* 

If you throw the D out this could mean something.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I think it is Jared Glover. I was just told that his middle name starts with a D.


----------



## John Warner

Knapster..... I just talked to Jerrod (he's in Lima, Ohio) and he contends that his middle initial is "S", as in Scott. We'll have to wait till he gets back and take a look at his drivers license  

Blondie....... I can think of at least three..... your Doug, Dave (Wally) and the other Dave. Gee, I think I've seen this before on a television show! 

Andy....... not to correct your spelling, but it's Lake Whippoorwill. 

Well, the weather is beginning to look better for Saturday. I also recieved some phone calls today and this evening from some of the Lansing racers. Their going to be joining in our festivities tomorrow, imagine that!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well, the weather wasn’t to bad. It was a bit chilly out there but it made for a less sweaty set up. We did however have a great time racing with lots of competition. There were nine gift certificates awarded in the electric and nitro classes, courtesy of Riders Hobby shop. Thank you to everyone for the quick tare-down.


----------



## Guest

Well Knapster, i agree with you. i had a grate time yesterday. you guyz are a fun bunch to race with. its a real shame thers so much smoke and mirrors going on at the meijers track. i was there to or thre times yesterday, and what was posted on there thread is nothin but propiganda. thay haven't had any racin yet, jest practice. and thay was gone by 1:00!

even my litle post has ben taken off. i jest said something about racing under tents and i thought that would be kwel. but its gone now. whatever happend to free speach in amercia?????


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

JohnDeereGreen said:


> *...that would be kwel. but its gone now. whatever happend to free speach in amercia????? *


Whatever happened to grammar and proper spelling...?


----------



## Guest

did i say i raced somwhere? i wasnt their all day!




knapster said:


> *Hey JohnDeerGreen,
> Thats all real nice, but now I'm not sure who you are again. If you were racing with our club, when did you have the time to go check out TTUSA? Well I believe this rules out Dave and Jared. I do however have the list of entires from yesterday, so this will narrow the scope of the search somewhat. *


----------



## Guest

gee i am so sorry i, didn't know i was bein graded. just when i was thikin yall was a bunch a nice guyz.




DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *
> 
> Whatever happened to grammar and proper spelling...? *


----------



## Guest

Well with all the free stuff that Terry is offering it is getting interesting. I think if he throws in free pop and popcorn I might have to give it a shot. Maybe he will even start grilling hotdogs and they will be free also. After all you can do that kind of stuff when you have a tent to race under.


----------



## Fred Knapp

JohnDeereGreen said:


> *Well Knapster, i agree with you. i had a grate time yesterday. you guyz are a fun bunch to race with.
> *


I Think that what it says?


----------



## pigpen22

Wow guys, I just read through some of your threads, and I have to congratulate you on your persistance. You went through the ringer and come out okay. Great job.


----------



## John Warner

But it was well worth it! But believe me when I say it took many, many people all pulling together to make it happen!!

After all, one of our clubs basic requirements is having fun. Isn't that what a hobby is supposed to be all about??




knapster said:


> *Thanks Pigpen,
> It was an up hill battle thats for sure. *


----------



## John Warner

Hey... guess what???? I finally have the okay to send for my AARP card! I'd put together a "Team AARP" but we'd only have a couple of members. I think it would only be two now that I come to think of it, Butch and myself!

Maybe we could start a new nitro class for those 40 and over??? Maybe even 35 and older??


LoL!!


----------



## Guest

*AARP*

Ok... I am gonna ask and be the blonde that I am... What does AARP stand for? I understand it has something to do with being "Mature". LOL But seriously, clue me in.


----------



## Rich Chang

American Association of Retired Punks.


----------



## Guest

:lol: LOL!! :lol:


----------



## Bobby Flack

My dad would run the old guys nitro class. He got his car this week. Its almost done.

Whats the story with the racing...? Foam or Rubber..?


----------



## Fred Knapp

All of the fast guys run foam however we do run a rubber class as well. We also have some AARP racing types for your dad in the nitro class.


----------



## nitrorod

I have run both and think that I prefer the rubbers to the foam. Prehaps it was the set-up of my car is better for rubber.


----------



## Bobby Flack

What kind of turn out do you get for rubber..?


----------



## John Warner

Bobby....

Rich Chang called me earlier this evening and said you and he as well as some others were thinking of coming to race with us this weekend. I was telling him that quite a few of us were going to be going to the race in Canton on the 2nd. He told me that he has the Sorex tires available for that first race. so.... If in fact you guy's do make the trip this Saturday, make sure he brings plenty of them with him. I'm sure ther'll be others besides myself wanting to buy them to run the spec class in Canton, and we might as well run a class of them here in Grand Rapids!!

John


----------



## Guest

whatup racer dawgs?? wheres yall at? the last post waz last night!


Cya

:dude:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Team AARP, 
Did you happen to see where RT may have some scouts over checking things out? I think that would be a cool experiance for them not to mention the residuals. Wished thay did neat stuff like that when I was a scout, better than tying knots.


----------



## John Warner

Knapster...

Well, I didn't until I read your post. And I must agree, because when I was in the scouts everything we ever did was somewhere in the woods, like building fires, tents and so forth!

AARP... doesn't that really stand for
"Associated's Advanced Racing Program"???

Newsflash!!... I think I finally have a solid idea who JDG is. :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrorod

John Warner said:


> *I must agree, because when I was in the scouts everything we ever did was somewhere in the woods, like building fires, tents and so forth!
> 
> Newsflash!!... I think I finally have a solid idea who JDG is. :thumbsup: *


Thay had tents back then? 

Who is it?:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, we made them out of straw! SA




nitrorod said:


> *
> 
> Thay had tents back then?
> *


----------



## Fred Knapp

No, No. 
It should be Avanced Accomplice Racing Program.


----------



## John Warner

Are you sure it isn't this one??

*Advanced Alzheimer's Recovering Patient*


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yea yea, Thats it!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, Did Rich give you a price on those tires? and will he have some HPI inserts (reds-blues), or do we need to bring our own rims and inserts?


----------



## KawadaKid

so who is it john?!?!?!


----------



## Rich Chang

Fred - I stopped by Riders yesterday to find out how many tires they have. They were out of the 40s and 36s, but they have ordered more. 

The tires are $12 a pair. The rims are $6 for 4 Schumacher rims. The inserts (HPI reds) are $5 a pair. Those prices include tax.

If you all can let me know how many sets you need, I will have Riders set them aside.

-Rich




knapster said:


> *John, Did Rich give you a price on those tires? and will he have some HPI inserts (reds-blues), or do we need to bring our own rims and inserts? *


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Uh, oh. The Grand Rapids posse is planning to make an appearance on the 2nd at Canton. Looook out!


----------



## Bobby Flack

I know I'm scared.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

It should be a really good turnout then...and we might have more than a couple of nitro heats...now we just need to convince Rich into running 30 minute mains. Yeah, boy!



Bobby Flack said:


> *I know I'm scared. *


----------



## John Warner

Not only is the "Grand Rapid's Possee" going to be there, but ALL of us will be running nitro!! Me personally, I'd like to run the spec class and the foam class. I believe a few others would like to as well. Hopefully we'll have 10 or more making the trip! So...... beware :devil:


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi John,

Glad you all are able to make the trip! I mentioned in the MORL thread that I have no problem having a nitro TC foam tire class. The class just needs 5 cars.  So, sounds like that shouldn't be a problem, especially if the folks from the other G.R. track show up.

I'll ask Fred to bring some of their KA Tire Glue to sell at the track. I've found it to be the best tire glue out there.

-Rich


----------



## Guest

hey john
regarding the canton race that we are supposed to attend.
i think that is the same day as an offroad race in lowell and if so should we move that race back a week. 
just a thought, let us know cause mr. clean and i will be attending the canton and there will be no one in town to run the dirt race


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, 
Do you plan on doing the night race even though we may get rained out for the day time racing?


----------



## John Warner

Ob-1... Personally, I think maybe we should move it back a week since most all of us will be going to Canton, and there wouldn't be anybody to race or run the races!.




> _Originally posted by OB 1x _
> *hey john
> regarding the canton race that we are supposed to attend.
> i think that is the same day as an offroad race in lowell and if so should we move that race back a week. just a thought, let us know cause mr. clean and i will be attending the canton and there will be no one in town to run the dirt race. *




Knapster... Yep!



knapster said:


> *John,
> Do you plan on doing the night race even though we may get rained out for the day time racing? *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well, It may have been a little wet at times and it surely was cold all the time, but we had fun the whole evening. Tonight was our kick off of racing under the lights and while the turn out was light, we sure made the best of it. Thanks everyone including spectators for sticking around to help get the track picked up fast.


----------



## nitrorod

*Rides To Canton*

So what does eveyone want to do for car pooling to Canton this Sunday? I can drive and my car has room for 4 so anyone want to car pool? Anyone have a better idea?


----------



## John Warner

Nitrorod... Your car has room for four? I didn't think your Yugo would hold that many people!!

Hey!, we could always take the clubs bus. It'll carry 84 passengers, well if we put the seats back in it would, but the way it is now, everybody would have to sit on milk crates!!


Oh, J-Rod.... sorry  about shooting a dead guy. Next time, put your gun down!!


----------



## Barry Z

Can any of you Grand Rapids guys (or anybody, really) give me the foam tire of choice for nitro
sedan ?


----------



## Guest

Barry Z said:


> *the foam tire of choice for nitro
> sedan ? *


I prefer treadz, 40s in the rear and 42s up front. So far they seem to wear the best. When these aren't available I run TRC plaids up front and purples in the rear. I used to be a fan of Jaco but the last couple of sets have had some gluing issues (these are the new ones in the nifty cardboard box) I have had them start to seperate at the seams and also pull away from the rim at the edges. Both the Jacos and Treadz use a softer, more pliable rim that appears to be a little easier to drive, compared to the stiffer TRC wheel.

But, alas this is the internet and so these are just my opinions so take them for just that.

Mike Slaughter

Oh one more thing. In colder temperatures (anything below 65ish) I dope both front and rears full width with my NTC3.


----------



## Barry Z

Mike,
Thanks for your reply. Do you mail order or buy local ?


----------



## John Warner

Barry.....

Mike buy's local from Rider's Hobby Shop. (but of course, he also works there!)


----------



## John Warner

Oh, hey Kicky....

Talked to Don at Associated today and the new wheels are in. As soon as Barry Baker finishes testing them to be sure their up to standard, they'll be on the way along with my new motor and a replacment shaft for the NTC3.

TTFN


----------



## Rich Chang

*Soda for track treatment*

Hi John,

What store do you folks buy the soda you use for the track treatment? The SAMs club by me only sells soda in 'can' form. 

To be on the safe side, I want to buy 30 2-liter bottles of grape soda. I figured out I would need around 24 2-liter bottles.

Thanks!
-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang

*Spec tires*

Hi,

I gave Riders Canton a list this morning to set aside enough rims, inserts, and Sorex 36 and Sorex 40 tires to make 8 sets.

They are going to bill me for them and then whoever buys them can pay me back. They had me pay for them up front so that their min/max doesn't get messed up and they can order more 'supplies' for this weekend.

The cost is:

Sorex tires: $12/pair
HPI red inserts: $5/pair
Schumacher rims: $6 for 4 rims

-Rich


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey J-Rod,

Hows the top of ur head feel? lol, JK.

Looks like i wont be racing this saturday, but my dad will drop my car off for u dave. Cya later!


----------



## nitrorod

My head is fine no bruises here.....How about you? John?


----------



## nitrorod

Rich we get our soda (or pop) from ALDI's. We get something like Sprite because thay dont sell Grape in 2-liters.


----------



## John Warner

Not bad, only have one Large bruise inside my left thigh! (stinking autocockers!) So..... didn't you read my other post, or did you choose to ignore it?????




nitrorod said:


> *My head is fine no bruises here.....How about you? John? *


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *Not bad, only have one Large bruise inside my left thigh! (stinking autocockers!) *


:lol: I gotta go out and play with you guys sometime. See how much you really don't like 'cockers.:devil: 

...and what engine are you getting? Don't tell me you're going with another Mugen?

later...........


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, you should do that! We had six of us that went out and had an absolute blast. So, am I to assume that you shoot one of those "cockers" too?? Geeezzz!!!! (I guess I'll just have to lay even lower than normal!) Those things hit hard. 

Oh, almost forgot.... engines are powered by gas, motors are powered by electricity. Hence my use of the word "motor". It's a replacment for the associated started box that went south!!




DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *
> 
> :lol: I gotta go out and play with you guys sometime. See how much you really don't like 'cockers.:devil: ...and what engine are you getting? Don't tell me you're going with another Mugen?
> 
> later........... *


----------



## nitrorod

*Jeff Brown*

I would like to say congratulations to Jeff Brown on his 7th place in Open Mod at the Reedy 2002 race. For full results go to Link


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, no doubt!! Way to go Jeff So then, one of our racers flys out to California, enters a parking lot race and finishes 7th in the A. And let me see if I have this correct.... he hasn't ran outdoors once all season long!! Imagine that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrorod

Prehaps Jeff wants to go to Canton with us this weekend.....


----------



## KawadaKid

if u still have room, i might be able to get out of prison this weekend! I will keep u posted. CYA!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Steven, if you manage to post bail you can ride with me!


----------



## John Warner

Hey KawadaDude....

I just finished talking with your Mother, and yes! You've been officially released from captivity for this coming Sundays race in Canton. But.... since your Father has gone to PA (or wherever he went) someone will have to pick you up at her house early! I'll talk to you when you get back from Detroit. 



KawadaKid said:


> *if u still have room, i might be able to get out of prison this weekend! I will keep u posted. CYA! *


----------



## John Warner

Mr. Bean.... 

We'd be more than happy to have you and your scout troop join us for some RC fun! One of our main objectives is to get newcomers involved in our hobby. Without it our sport won't have much of a future. 

As far as a charge is concerned, since this will be your first time with us, there won't be any cost involved. Bring as many as you can, in fact see if any of the parents would like to come watch. Any other questions you may have, feel free to either post them here or if you'd prefer, you can email me direct at [email protected]

Hope to see you soon!!
John




Mr. Bean said:


> *I spoke with Riders Hobby shop and they informed me that your club races in front of the store on saturdays. My question for you is, would it be OK for a bunch of kids and myself to participate in your activities? I represent a scout troop. I've noticed as i'm reading though these threads that there may be a charge, and if so how much would that be? Do you offer group rates? *


----------



## KawadaKid

John,
All my crap is at my dads too so i will have to make a trip over there to get it all first. What time are u planing on leaving? Give me a call saturday night, im gunna be out of town until then. Thanx! Cya Sunday! :roll: :roll:

P.S. Did u get that email of mine with the GS banner? For some reason i couldnt send it to Hank, but i need it to be my avatar. Let me know. 

Steven S.


----------



## John Warner

Steven, will do. We're planning on leaving around 6:30 or 7:30. I'll know more Saturday during the day at the track when I talk to some of the other guys.


One of our local racers softball team just became an O-fer this evening!! I wonder if he'll announce who he is????? And before you jump to conclusions, it's NOT me!

Hint: he drives a little grey colored 4X4 truck. :hat:  :hat:


----------



## Rich Chang

*Spec tires*

Howdy,

Well, I have some good news and some bad news in regards to your spec tires. I have the tires and inserts (enough to make 8 sets of 40s/36s) but I have *zero* rims.

I checked both Ypsi and Canton Riders and both are out of the Schumacher rims. They placed an order (Canton ordered 30 4-packs) last week and they still haven't arrived. They are hoping they will arrive tomorrow, but they are not holding their breath since it is the weekend.

So, hopefully you can scrounge up some rims? I will be bringing Proline dished rims to the track.

-Rich


----------



## John Warner

*Re: Spec tires*

Rich,

Thanks for going out of your way and doing all the leg work. I'm sure we can manage to locate some wheels somewhere!?!?

Once again,
Thank you and we'll see ya Sunday morning!!



rchang said:


> *Howdy,
> 
> Well, I have some good news and some bad news in regards to your spec tires. I have the tires and inserts (enough to make 8 sets of 40s/36s) but I have zero rims.
> 
> I checked both Ypsi and Canton Riders and both are out of the Schumacher rims. They placed an order (Canton ordered 30 4-packs) last week and they still haven't arrived. They are hoping they will arrive tomorrow, but they are not holding their breath since it is the weekend.
> 
> So, hopefully you can scrounge up some rims? I will be bringing Proline dished rims to the track.
> 
> -Rich *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rich, any other rims you could suggest that will work as well?


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi Fred,

Well, that is a toughie. The Proline *dished* rims will probably be the safest. They have a tendency to warp, but at least you can bend them back. Moreover, they won't shatter/crack. Definitely do not use the non-dish rims on a nitro TC, however. Those will twist at the spokes.

We've found that the HPI/Ofna/Old Yokomo rims will either shatter or crack.

The Flacks have been running Cross rims and seem to have good luck with those, too.

I will have a lot of the Proline dish rims at the track.

-Rich


----------



## John Warner

Hey Rich, two questions.... (1) did you ever get the pop? If not, I'll pick some up tomorrow at Aldi's for you if you'd like. (2) How well would the wheels that come with the NTC3 work, good, bad????



Fred.... What happened to your Nextime?? I can't get through to you on it. If you're up and read this, bump me!!! 


John


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi John,

Thanks for the offer to pick up the pop. One of the guys who races was able to pick up the pop yesterday, so we are all set.

I am not sure what rims come with the NTC3? If they are pretty rigid, then they should work. However, I am guessing they are Proline rims and might be the gumby style? Definitely stay away from the gumby rims. Those twist pretty badly at the spokes (I'm speaking from experience  ).

-Rich


----------



## stevent

The rims that came with my ntc3 lasted about 2 heats before they twisted.
Steven


----------



## Guest

Well, well, well!! Saturdays here and the wether is lookin reel good for racing, lets do it!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Y thats kewl.


----------



## nitrorod

What a Great Day for racing.....lets hope for more sunday.


----------



## NTwigs

Hey John, your TC3 comes with Proline rims (flexie flyers), I just got a ton of rims from Schumacher, at $5.99 a set of 4. Come see Me at Canton.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Kewl,


----------



## John Warner

Hey Nick!

Wow, a post from you here on our thread makes me feel honored to say the least. I'd thought you'd forgotten your friends on this side of the state!! So.... yes, please save me at least two pairs of those wheels, I'll see you in the morning.... early!!

Thanks,
John



















NTwigs said:


> *Hey John, your TC3 comes with Proline rims (flexie flyers), I just got a ton of rims from Schumacher, at $5.99 a set of 4. Come see Me at Canton. *


----------



## John Warner

Well Fred, it looks like you've figured it out! And you even have you're own little marching band. But alas, I to have figured it out!! So there!





























:roll:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*fond memories...*

I was just wandering down memory lane and happended to find this little gem...

http://www.hpiracing.com/challenge/2000/chal2k-us5c.htm

If you check out the car in the lower left of the concours entrys, you'll notice a white and blue stratus, or as Mike would call it, the "Gundam" body. 

Ok. Just had to toot my own horn there. Sad thing is mine was parked next to Russ Swanson's ride, and for those that know Russ, he does an awesome job on bodies.


----------



## John Warner

Hey Bill, what time do you and Mike plan on leaving for Canton?? Or maybe should I have said, what time do you plan on being there!!!


And yes, I'm checking out those pic's right now on another page!!


----------



## Guest

Wow, look at this link and sea what I found....

http://www.roarregion5.com/your_staff.htm 

pay specil atention to who your ROAR region 5 dirictors and asistiants are!! quite amazing 

BTW... region 5 includes Michigan, Illinois, Indiana, Wisconsin and Kentucky


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey Sandbagger,
Cool beans on your appointment to the ROAR staff. I sure had a good time in Canton yesterday thanks to Rich and his team. I can't wait until the next MORL race. I think I can cut that .02 to an .02 in my favor next time he, he, he.









7/20 night - Hobbytown (Ann Arbor, MI) 
8/11 - Hobby Hub (Lansing, MI) 
9/15 - Lazer Speedway (Adrian, MI)


----------



## mxatv151

Hey John, good job this weekend, pulling out a first in nitro foam....If only I could have stayed in past the 2nd lap I would have given you a run for your $$$...


----------



## mxatv151

*rchang*

Hey Rich, i just wanted to thank you for putting on a great race last weekend, I must say the surface you guys run on is ausome.. my car was really hooked up...to bad my driving skills are not as good as the surface .......


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaRoot'e'yeah, kickyfast,
What happend to you two?


----------



## KawadaKid

That was a realy cool body bill! Maybe you could do one for me some time?

Man, MORL was a blast! Im definitely going to the rest. Who else is in?


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'm in.


----------



## nitrorod

You all know that I am in. Just need to bring a hat for the next one the top of my head is fried. Also thanks again to Rich and the Canton crew for a great show and letting John, Fred, myself and the rest of the Gr guys just be racers for the day.


----------



## Fred Knapp

MORL Race #1 
How GLRC did 

Touring Car Nitro - Foam Tire - A-main 
*2 John Warner * 
*3 Fred Knapp * 
*7 Brian Jackson * 
1 Jay Mowl (TQ) 
*9 Dave Walton * 
*6 Pete Helmer * 
10 Nick Terwilliger 
*4 Tony Raison * 
*5 Mike Vasilion * 
8 Tom Gilhoran

Touring Car Stock - Any Tire - A-main 
5 Greg Anthony 
2 Jeff Cook 
3 Mark Adams 
4 Barry Z 
*7 Eric Kelly * 
8 Brian Bowen 
9 Carlos Perez 
10 Dan Burnham 
1 Dave Johnson (TQ) 
6 Russ Raden 

Touring Car Stock - Spec Tire - A-main 
2 Derek Manchester 
3 Andrew Murany 
4 Ken Bates 
7 Dan Burnham 
6 Ray Juhl
*9 Jerrod Glover * 
8 Geno Morin 
10 Jim Pakcard 
5 Greg Anthony 
1 Dave Johnson (TQ) 

Truck/Buggy Stock - A-main 
*1 David Woellper (TQ) * 
4 Dan Burnham 
5 Carlos Perez 
6 Nora Morin 
*3 Butch Beebe * 
2 Mike Pellegrini 
7 Nick Hyman 
8 Marinna Praay 

Touring Car Nitro - Spec Tire - B-main 
2 Ken Bates 
1 Maurice Davis 
*6 Steven Stewart * 
*3 Jerrod Glover * 
4 JD Becker 
7 Brian Klein 
8 Pat Hough 
5 Chuck Collins


----------



## mxatv151

what!! I thought John got first (oh well), i never thought i'd drive all the way to Detroit, spend 8+ hours in the hot sun, and spend lots of duckets ($$$$) just to race an r/c car........well i'm ganna tell ya, i did and i loved every min. of it....so i'm in too steven....


----------



## Fred Knapp

John did get first. That number is your qualifying position.


----------



## mxatv151

kewl, then once again good job john....heck good job to all the GLRC racers, i think we did quite well.... 
 anyone thinkin about jumpin to spec or another class for the next race?....


----------



## mxatv151

*kawada kid*

I went to riders today and talked w/ tyrone and he's ganna hook me up w/ some carb work.......so ya'll better watch out cuz the mugen's are ganna stomp on the competition........oh yeah....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rich, where you going to post points with those results?
Fred


----------



## Rich Chang

*Nitrorod* - I'm glad you guys finally got a chance to just race and not worry about running a race program.  We definitely appreciate you guys coming out and helping us out with the speakers and the drivers stand, etc.

*mxatv151* - *whew* I'm glad you found the trip to be worth it.  I definitely wanted it to be that way!

*Fred* - I just finished the points results. They are in the MORL thread.

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks Rich, your right on top of it tonight.
Fred


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

KawadaKid said:


> *That was a realy cool body bill! Maybe you could do one for me some time?*


Yah, sure. I've got a hard enough time trying to get one done for myself. I've been staring at one for the last week and still haven't figured out what do with it.

And as for sunday, I had had enough racing after one day. Any more than that and things can get ugly  .

later.............


----------



## John Warner

Points 
Touring Stock - Any Tire 29 
1 Jeff Cook 127 
2 Greg Anthony 125 
3 Mark Adams 125 
4 Barry Z 123 
5 Dave Johnson 120 
*6 Eric Kelly 119* 
7 Brian Bowen 117 
8 Carlos Perez 115 
9 Russ Raden 114 
10 Dan Burnham 112 
11 PDP 106 
12 Dominic Pellegrini 103 
13 Shawn Ebeler 102 
14 Basil Johari 101 
15 Ray Juhl 101 
16 Mac Keith 99 
17 Ron Viney 97 
18 Ken Douglas 95 
19 Geno Morin 95 
20 DaRoy Freeman 91 
21 Kenny Martz 87 
22 Shane Praay 87 
23 Nora Morin 84 
24 Cecil Picardal 82 
25 Tim Bruno 80 

Touring Stock - Spec Tire 10 
1 Derek Manchester 109 
2 Andrew Murany 107 
3 Ken Bates 105 
4 Dan Burnham 101 
5 Ray Juhl 101 
6 Dave Johnson 101 
7 Greg Anthony 98 
*8 Jerrod Glover 97*
9 Geno Morin 97 
10 Jim Packard 94 

Truck/Buggy Stock 10 
*1 David Woellper 110* 
2 Dan Burnham 106 
3 Carlos Perez 104 
*4 Butch Beebe 104*
5 Mike Pellegrini 104 
6 Nora Morin 102 
7 Nick Hyman 98 
8 Marinna Praay 96 


Touring Nitro - Any Tire 9 
1 Aaron Bomia 109 
2 Carlos Perez 105 
3 Brian Klein 105 
4 Tim Stamper 104 
5 Nate Norbury 102 
6 Pat Hough 99 

Touring Nitro - Spec Tire 26 
1 Aaron Bomia 126 
2 Rich Chang 121 
3 Joe Mininni 120 
4 Fred Baumgartner 118 
5 Russ Raden 118 
6 Dennis King 117 
7 Barry Z 115 
8 Ted Flack 113 
9 Jesse Beeker 111 
10 Shawn Ebeler 111 
11 Ken Bates 105 
12 Maurice Davis 105 
*13 Jerrod Glover 101*
*14 Steven Stewart 99* 
15 JD Becker 99 
16 Brian Klein 95 
17 Chuck Collins 95 
18 Pat Hough 93 

Touring Nitro - Foam Tire 10 
*1 John Warner 109* 
*2 Fred Knapp 107*
3 Jay Mowl 107 
*4 Brian Jackson 102* 
*5 Pete Helmer 100*
*6 Tony Raison 100*
*7 Dave Walton 98*
8 Mike Vasilion 98 
9 Nick Terwilliger 95 
*10 Tom Gilhoran 94*


Last edited by rchang on 06-05-2002


----------



## Guest

Isn't the Aug. 11 race at Lansing their annual End Of Summer Classic race as well?? If so it looks like I'll be making one race, b/c I had a ton of fun at the lansing race last time.


----------



## nitrorod

Man I am killing Steven in the points. I think that he should have to pay me some points for drinking my pop at the track on sunday.


----------



## KawadaKid

Yeah, killing by two points....


Who beat who in the main J-Rod? Yeah, thats right.


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah but it is a long walk to the next track....:wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

J-rod, as warm as it was, you may have to give Steven 5 or 6 points for taking that warm pop on off your hands.


----------



## KawadaKid

Thats alright, my dad will be back, he can give me a ride.


----------



## John Warner

He-He!! Smack- Smack!! Ohhhhhh, Yeah!!!


----------



## nitrorod

Well as soon as I get this for my NTC3 I will be able to run you over Steven....


----------



## Guest

does anyone know what the proper formula is for "mixing sugar and water for proper track treatment" other than some guy over in lansing????????????????

he must be a rocket sientiest!!!!


Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! Ha-Ha! 





:roll:


----------



## nitrorod

Steven you running this weekend? Any one eles for some rubber nitro Tc?


----------



## Guest

Hey John if you get over 1000 posts you'll become a "Hobbytalk Pro" that has to be better than elder statesman:dude:


----------



## nitrorod

I wonder what is after that.



brewha25 said:


> *Hey John if you get over 1000 posts you'll become a "Hobbytalk Pro" that has to be better than elder statesman:dude: *


----------



## Rich Chang

I was wondering about that myself.



JohnDeereGreen said:


> *does anyone know what the proper formula is for "mixing sugar and water for proper track treatment" *


----------



## mxatv151

*J-rod*

From what I can remember, you need one of those front bumpers real bad maybe a steel one, that way the next time you T-bone some sorry guy it wont shatter your car........he he


----------



## mxatv151

Besides, that car of yours won't be able to catch the mugens


----------



## nitrorod

*Night Race*

Just a reminder to everyone that in addition to our Weekly races out next night race is on June 29th.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the info nitro rod i just read the same post at the pimp but i think a just scored a worlds edition   thanks


----------



## John Warner

*(1.)* Since when did Nick (notice proper spelling) go back to using the old sugar/water combination?? I thought he has been using grape soda for quite some time now.


*(2.)* I think after 1000 posts you become a deceased Statesman.


*(3.)* I need one of those indestructible Associated bumpers for myself. I think that three of them is enough to buy for three races!!


*(4.)* Ric O' Shea's back??? Where's he been???


*(5.)* Did someone mention "pimp"?? I think NOW I know where R.O.S. has been!!!!!!!!!!!!


*(6.)* Is our night race going to be before Rich's second race at the Pioneer High School?? Maybe we could have a warm-up race if it is???

John


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nic, Nick, Nik, whatever.


----------



## Rich Chang

Hi John,

The next MORL race will be July 20th. That is a Saturday night, however. And, I know you folks race on Saturdays normally... So, I wasn't sure if you folks would be able to make it? 

-Rich


----------



## John Warner

Fred....

Are those the ones that come in the handy applicator dispensers???




knapster said:


> *The proper formula would be 16 - 2 liter bottles of lemon lime soda, thank you very much.*


----------



## hankster

We have opened a new Track Talk section. I will copy this discussion over there. Please use the Track Talk area now and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## John Warner

Rich....

Don't you worry. Us G.R. "folks" will be attending ALL of your races, including the night race! In fact, that's the one I don't want to miss out of any of them!!


----------



## John Warner

Hank...

We're moving again?? Have we done something wrong again????


John




hankster said:


> *We have opened a new Track Talk section. I will copy this discussion over there. Please use the Track Talk area now and we'll see how it goes. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Track talk, I like it.


----------



## John Warner

Fred...

I do too!! 



knapster said:


> *Track talk, I like it. *




*Proud member of Team RCV #007*


----------



## John Warner

*R u b b e r t i r e c l a s s*

Almost forgot....

I will also be running the rubber class this weekend. Thanks to Anton and the Rider's hobby shop in Lansing for providing me with a complete set of the new "insert-less" Medial Pro tires to try out.


*Proud Member of Team RCV #007*


----------



## Guest

HI john i have a set of those medial pro tires you can have. I have the med and soft tires.


----------



## Rich Chang

Sweet! Well, I still feel bad for conflicting with your normal Saturday racing.

-Rich




John Warner said:


> *Rich....
> 
> Don't you worry. Us G.R. "folks" will be attending ALL of your races, including the night race! In fact, that's the one I don't want to miss out of any of them!! *


----------



## nitrorod

*Re: R u b b e r t i r e c l a s s*



John Warner said:


> *Almost forgot....
> 
> I will also be running the rubber class this weekend. Thanks to Anton and the Rider's hobby shop in Lansing for providing me with a complete set of the new "insert-less" Medial Pro tires to try out.
> 
> 
> Proud Member of Team RCV #007 *


Ok thats 2 for Rubber tires anyone else? :devil:


----------



## nitrorod

Fred dont forget you must flip it over also.:devil:


----------



## Rich Chang

So, 3 liter bottles don't work.  haha!! Sorry, had to do that.

At Canton, we used an awl and poked two holes in the cap. I had better luck with that not getting messy than with the slits in the actual bottle. Just something to maybe try. 

-Rich


----------



## NTwigs

Geez, John!! You come to Lansing and you don't even stop in to see me and John!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Geez J-rod, do I have to think of everything? Its only rocket science.


----------



## John Warner

Well, believe it or not, but I was coming over to harass you and John but ended up getting sidetracked as usual. I needed to go to Sears while I was there, but that didn't happen either. But, at least I got to see you Sunday!!!



NTwigs said:


> *Geez, John!! You come to Lansing and you don't even stop in to see me and John!!! *


----------



## John Warner

Word has it you've always had a problem with those slits!!!! He-He!!!




rchang said:


> * I had better luck with that not getting messy than with the slits -Rich *


----------



## John Warner

*W a r n i n g !!!*

I understand that Pedro` has become a member of RCV and will be posting soon!!!


----------



## John Warner

*Post number 1000 !!*

I just had to see what happens after life at 1000!


----------



## nitrorod

*Re: W a r n i n g !!!*



John Warner said:


> *I understand that Pedro` has become a member of RCV and will be posting soon!!! *


Who is Pedro'?


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

I'm Pedro or better know as jomamajo and as my first post i didn't want to tell you who I wuz because the guessing game is more fun. Anyway I'll get the hang of this soon enough and then look out.


----------



## Guest

jomamajo???? so then i gues you must be joes mama???? how old are you joe?


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

johngreen
From what I can see, home bush gardens, well you need to go back home the ostriches said they miss their town nut or was it the squirrels, at any rate my age is really none of your concern if you want to find out who you're dealling with please come out to track I'll personally introduce myself to you, look forward to meeting you, have a nice day!


----------



## Fred Knapp

J.D.G.. 
Reading between the lines I would say that NitroManatee is in his late 40s early 50s


----------



## John Warner

*NitroManatee??* Well I guess Mr. Green should be able to find you without actually knowing who you are!!! 40's or 50's?? By his actions and driving skills, I'd say he's a little older than that!! 

Hey Joeseppi... Welcome to our SmackTalk site, glad to see you made it to the 21st centry!!!




knapster said:


> *J.D.G..
> Reading between the lines I would say that NitroManatee is in his late 40s early 50s *


----------



## nitrorod

*News Letter*

Well lets see if this works
News Letter


----------



## Fred Knapp

J-rod, that link works over here. I'm woundering if the news letter should have its own thread?.


----------



## nitrorod

Thanks Fred, I started a new thread for it also.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey NitroMandingo, welcome to Smack Talk. I see that your looking at the boards and saying nothing. Sup with that?


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

*news letter*

nirtorod i got it ok also


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Well well well hi fred nap sir or is that you tring to rip a little ok I'ts my turn. Its that just your tried and true or tired and torn way of saying that saturday you got punished a little. Heck John even said you are mad that he beat you, I know I got a lot of spare parts. So did I and I sold it all and I'm a lot happier with the new car. That 4 letter word comes to mind thrash at you later!?


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *John even said you are mad that he beat you, *


Hey ManDingo, I wasn't mad at John because I dropped out after three or four laps. I was mad at myself however, for not greasing the H out of my car like he did. Now thats where John showed his years of greasing experience. Its like we always say, "Next Week". If that don't work I'll bring a big hammer and if that doesn't work, I'll borrow some of those Brass Knuckles.


----------



## Guest

*WhoooooHoooooo, talk about laying the smack down..... YeeeeeeHaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!* 


*Smack,  Smack,  Smack!!!!! *


----------



## Guest

I had to put a Yellow strip on the back of my car to keep John away. Maybe we should all put a bull's-eye on our cars. If we do that he probable won't be able to hit it.:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John Warner

Hey Dave....


Nah, stay with that yellow tape, it's a nice bright color and makes it much easier for an AARP card carrying elderly statesman like myself to be able to see!!!! But come to think of it, I didn't have any problem zeroing in on Fred's car..... And all he has is his white "YoMamma" sticker back there!!!


:wave:


----------



## nitrorod

Hey how about this as an addition to out indoor track for this winter?


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Hey dave sorry about the small hit on sat. you might need to paint the whole car bright yellow and do the worn out trick of putting oil all over and start cutting corners.

hey fred just get a jack hammer and step up to the window say two please! tc3nitros you;ll need spare parts or a new radio?

jrod i saw those 1/32 and thought they be a blast but never saw any support for the hobbie ever since the last track in town got takenout, and you need to put foams on your car and ask for help, your low needle is to rich hint, severall reasons why but if you want i will share anccient chineese secret w/you


----------



## John Warner

Well, I'd rather win using the silicone method instead of YOUR method of cutting corners as witnessed by your post below!!





NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *and do the worn out trick of putting oil all over and start cutting corners.*


:wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Pete, I think the jack hammer sounds like too much work. How about I try a garganchewen flyswatter.


----------



## John Warner

*garganchewen flyswatter??*

Oh-Boy..... Looks like I may have to take this weekend off, or race somewhere else!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, you can race over at terrytown. I understand that he has a NTC3 as well. Maybe he could give you some set-up tips.


----------



## nitrorod

Pedro,
No thanks on the foams I think that rubber is more fun not as easy to set-up. I need to work at the rubbers but that is what I want is to learn how to change the car to make it work for me. I think you are right on the carb. I will have to get that anccient *mexican* secret from you.:hat:


----------



## KawadaKid

John,

So we are going to run Medial pro tires for a spec class now? I think its a great idea, since i can get them 50%!!! Lets get it together guys!


----------



## Guest

Hummmmmm....

i waz sitting here thinking and maybe one of you could anser a question for me....

what wood you get if Nitro'sRod got to close to NitroMagnatic??? wood it make a NitroManatee or what??? 


:dude:


----------



## Fred Knapp

I believe that would get you a NitroMagneto.


----------



## John Warner

Well, just thinking of it makes me want to get myself a dose of "Nitro Milk of Magnesia"!!

Or, how about a NitroTaco??


----------



## Fred Knapp

I may need some of that Nitro Milk of Magnesia. It could also produce baby Nitro Manatee's as a side effect.


----------



## John Warner

Fred....

We may be safe, I noticed a few posts back that when NitroRod was responding to NitroMagnetic that NitroRod mentioned "Rubbers"!! Maybe you and I arn't reading between the lines????


----------



## nitrorod

I try to stay as far away as possable from nitromancow as the smell is bad.


----------



## John Warner

But wait a minute!!!! Now I wonder if their strong enough to withstand all of that NitroFriction!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Ahhhhh, but if the NitroMagnatic is strong enough, you may not be able to resist!!!



nitrorod said:


> *I try to stay as far away as possable from nitromancow as the smell is bad. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

All is not lost if you whip out your trusty bottle of shock oil and lube yourself.


----------



## John Warner

Whhhoooooooooo........'


That had better be one darned BIG bottle!!!!!


----------



## nitrorod

No thanks would not like to help John knowing how much he likes to hit people in the rear.


----------



## John Warner

I dunno NitroNoodle, this saga is all about you..... tell your story any old way you want. BUT... be sure to stick to it!!



nitrorod said:


> *No thanks would not like to help John knowing how much he likes to hit people in the rear. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *No thanks would not like to help John knowing how much he likes to hit people in the rear. *


J-rod, do not worry. If you get one of those I U D's you will be protected.


----------



## Guest

man, yall are makin it real hard on me. fist its VHT and now its IUD, is yall talkin in som kinda code or sumptin???




knapster said:


> *J-rod, do not worry. If you get one of those I U D's you will be protected. *


----------



## nitrorod

Fred are you saying that if I get a Intoxicated Underaged Driver John will be drawn to him before me?



knapster said:


> *
> 
> J-rod, do not worry. If you get one of those I U D's you will be protected. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

That would be an Internal Device. You will have to figure out the U.


----------



## John Warner

"Intoxicated Underaged Driver" ????? I hope you know thats against the law!! Have you done this kind of thing before?? SHAME on YOU!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

No, I'm saying protect your rear.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Some girls use this divice.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

with all this rear end stuff i'm starting to wonder if mabee you boys need a hot tub and get all the frustrations of your grease and strips iud's all out at once and get back to racing on the track and not at the crack!


----------



## KawadaKid

Whoooo Weeeee,
this trash talk is starting to stink. BTW, Whens our next night race?
And what do u guys think about a Medial Pro IAS Class? It would be easier to spec since they dont have inserts. Just a thought.

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## nitrorod

Steven,
Yeah the trash may need to go out soon due to the smell, but that is what it is all about. The next night race is the 29th of the month. As far as the Medial Pro IAS Class we cant get people out to run rubber let not to mention a spec class on top of that. I had to run with the foam guys this week and dont like it.



KawadaKid said:


> *Whoooo Weeeee,
> this trash talk is starting to stink. BTW, Whens our next night race?
> And what do u guys think about a Medial Pro IAS Class? It would be easier to spec since they dont have inserts. Just a thought.
> 
> Steven Stewart,
> GS Racing Team *


----------



## John Warner

Oh, BooHoo..... I'm sending you some Kleenex so you can wipe away your tears!! 

I was going to run the condom class with you but with only three wheels it would have been a little difficult. And Steven... YOU wern't even there this past weekend!! Guess you were in captivation again????




nitrorod said:


> *Steven, I had to run with the foam guys this week and dont like it.
> *


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *get back to racing on the track and not at the crack! *


Pete, In case you haven't noticed the lot hasn't been repaved yet. So I gess we'll be racing at the crack awhile longer.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I'm BAAAAAAAAACK! Man its good to finally be back on this thing...:devil:


----------



## Guest

John Warner said:


> *Oh-Boy..... Looks like I may have to take this weekend off, or race somewhere else!!
> 
> *


I was thinking that I may have my car together and your going to be racing elsewhere? I was hoping you would help me set it up.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Nitrorod- What happened to the pictures of Canton?


----------



## KawadaKid

No john, I was at festival. Why hasnt hank added that avatar yet?

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## John Warner

Don't worry Mr. Bean, I'll be there hacking my way to the front of the "A" as normal. I just hope old slow Fred finds some horsepower in that ancient HPI, and can move out of the way a little faster, then I won't need to grease the front of my car so heavily!!!!!



Mr. Bean said:


> *
> I was thinking that I may have my car together and your going to be racing elsewhere? I was hoping you would help me set it up. *


----------



## Guest

you guys are always entertaining... Whenever I need a good laugh, I go here.... LMAO!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Don't worry Mr. Bean, I'll be there hacking my way to the front of the "A" as normal.
> *


Mr. Bean, John has the hack part right. If you are looking for greasing tips, John is your man.


----------



## John Warner

Knapster.....

So right you are, especially when your competition (Fred) putts along like he's on one of his Sunday drives taking in the scenery! Either that, or maybe he was looking for a donut shop to stop at and pick himself up some coffee!! Shoot... somebody even said the Associated NTC3's go faster at idle than the HPI cars do under full throttle.


Back at ya there slo-timer


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Come on Fred! You John's car just naturally "slides" around corners! Don't forget to wear gloves when you marshall his car!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey fred, u want a mugen? I might just be selling. Im gunna run the new GS Racing Sedan as soon as i can. Anybody else interested let me know, and make me an offer. Im not selling the engine thow.Cya saturday.

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Knapster.....
> the Associated NTC3's go faster at idle than the HPI cars do under full throttle.
> *


You mean "CHECKED OUT" on may Sunday afternoon drive. I believe if we check the scoring I did out qualfiy you, he,he,he. Maybe my HPI (High Powered Innovation) racer is a little faster than your willing to admit.

*Steven* 
If the price is right.


----------



## Guest

Geeee.....

and awl this time I thought it ment "*H*ardly *P*repared *I*nterpretation" of a reel r/c car.


----------



## John Warner

Hey Baarrrbie,

I seen that you're on-line so thought I'd ask if you were planning on racing with us real racers this Saturday??


----------



## Fred Knapp

Their you go thinking again!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Not sure at this point in time. Gonna be short on cash with some bills that are due this week.:devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I have a thought!!! Oh.. uhh... No wait... I forgot...:devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Eric, Make it up as you go. Thats what John does.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I GOT IT!!! Todays letter is.....3! Oh... uhh... Never mind...:devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

O.............................K


----------



## Fred Knapp

Eric, when you hear the word greaser who does that remind you of?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Fred... Why does the lettering on you avatar look like it says 'HYING FATS'? I know it says Flying Frets but it looks funny...:devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Don't know. Give me a clue.


----------



## Fred Knapp

It's one of those fancy F's that runs into the L.


----------



## John Warner

Reminds me of the 60's, kinda like Erik's hair-do!!! But it also reminds me of that picture on your piano Fred, or should I call you Sonny???



knapster said:


> *when you hear the word greaser who does that remind you of? *


----------



## John Warner

Oh, wait a minute.... Eric doesn't have a hair do, he just never gets it cut!!!


----------



## John Warner

Just think what your yard would look like if you never mowed it!!!


----------



## John Warner

<======= Look!! I found an old picture of Eric's precious VW Van he

used to ride around in!!!!


----------



## Rainn2378

"Just think what your yard would look like if you never mowed it!!!Oh, wait a minute.... Eric doesn't have a hair do, he just never gets it cut!!! Reminds me of the 60's, kinda like Erik's hair-do!!! But it also reminds me of that picture on your piano Fred, or should I call you Sonny???" 


John i really have to agree with you!!! One of these days i am gonna have you come over just to hold him down so i can cut it!!!!!


:lol:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Good one, John.
Look at this picture of Mr. Green I found.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy!!! If I race saturday, can I catch a ride there and back? And as for "My VW", at least it looks better than a certain Blazer that has a permanent mailing address in your pole barn...J/K:devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Question... Does anybody know if theres a way to put my little "Damage Inc. Racing" logo under my posts? If so, how?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Do You Mean Like This,
* DamageIncRacing * 
Or Like This.


----------



## John Warner

Man, Ol' Freddie is Johnnie on the spot tonight isn't he????


----------



## Fred Knapp

What are you up to?
I've got that 335 together, NICE.


----------



## Fred Knapp

mxatv151, I see that your on line. Are you going to be at the track Saturday.

Well, he's gone. You guys need to refresh the screen once in a while!


----------



## John Warner

I haven't been up to much other than still trying to get over this bug that has me by the a$$. So, NICE??? sounding or playing?????



knapster said:


> *I've got that 335 together, NICE. *



I think mxatv151is going to a wedding or something.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nice Playing. If I had some better strings and had control of the 335 knobs it would be better.


----------



## John Warner

""had control of the 335 knobs"" HuH????


----------



## mxatv151

Yes, I regret to inform you that I am in a wedding this Sat. so I will not be racing again..... However i did get my mugen back in shape and can't wait to put the woopin on all of ya!.....


----------



## John Warner

Well, have fun at the wedding (because it's NOT yours, and your not paying for it) and give the bride and groom my condolences!!! Ohhhh, and about that whoopin part, we'll have to wait and see!



mxatv151 said:


> *However i did get my mugen back in shape and can't wait to put the woopin on all of ya!..... *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Like the 'Bill the Cat' Fred...


----------



## Guest

Well it doesn't look like I will be going to the next MORL race after all, it has been scheduled for the same day as the Brooklyn Mars race. I will only be able to make the Lansing race in Aug. if I feel like converting my XXX-s back into a sedan.


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey Andy, 

How about some pics of ur XXXs Buggy?

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## Guest

I don't have a digital camera so it could take a while, but I am bringing it by the track tommorrow afternoon if anyone wanted to see it


----------



## DamageIncRacing

HEY JOHNNY BOY!!! Hows the outlook for racing tomorrow? If its all good can I hitch a ride?


----------



## John Warner

*Andy.....* If I can remember, I'll bring the Digi-Cam with me tomorrow. We can transfer them from the memory stick to the floppy so you can have some for yourself.


*Eric......* Sure, no problem. But don't forget your disinfectant!



*Fred......* Where'd you go???? *Concert........* See if Mary wants to go also, if I can obtain two extra tickets, I'll let ya know, okay???


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, Sure, see if you can get some.
If we get to run Saturday I will be trying some Elleig foams,30mm. They look awesome on the hpi. I hope they work as well as they look.


----------



## Guest

*Uh-Oh, I see NitroMagnitude lurking around!! Gonna make a post, or are ya just lookin???*


----------



## KawadaKid

Mugen Suckey Eh?
Belts Suck Eh?
Hows them shafts doing guys?

lol....What a fun day of racing! Rubber tires are sooo much cooler than those nasty foam things. Hey john, dont forget to send E-Mail me those pics!

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

KawadaKid said:


> *Mugen Suckey Eh?
> Belts Suck Eh?
> Hows them shafts doing guys?
> Steven Stewart,
> GS Racing Team *


Well, from what I've seen, two words can sum it up. Scary fast!

later.......


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah...... Is the ship sinking????


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ship sinking, Nah, just need to plug a few holes.


----------



## Guest

*did i here sombody say .... NitroHackMatic???* 

:dude:

*oh.... by the way, this is my last post........... bye-bye yall!!*


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Hey fred your 30 mil tires did look like they would give you what you needed, but i only said would give. Like I said a while back tried and true is again tired and esspecialy torn. Now you have a ggod excuss to clean and change the diff lube, Oh buy the way my tc3 didn't suffer at all, does that make it tried and true or new and broken.(quote).

Hey John you might need to tighten your front diff a little more, that might quite your back end some.

could someone email me with the name of the strip owners name so maybee we lite the fire under his but to get the lot done? turn out is getting well you know!

anyway jdg I still haven't made your acquaintance, I'll give you a hint you can't miss me!

c-yas later!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *DaRoot'e'yeah...... Is the ship sinking???? *


I don't think it's sinking, but I'm not sure about the current waters we find ourselves in....


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *Hey fred your 30 mil tires did look like they would give you what you needed, but i only said would give. Like I said a while back tried and true is again tired and esspecialy torn. Now you have a ggod excuss to clean and change the diff lube, Oh buy the way my tc3 didn't suffer at all, does that make it tried and true or new and broken.(quote).
> *


Well Pete, after further analysis of my car I don't think I'm going to sink that much money into it. Bent chassie, Complete rear end, man that hit you layed on me really did the job. It will cost me about $120.00 to rebuild it, so I think I'll put that into a new one, TRINITY RFX.


----------



## KawadaKid

dude, its all about the vision. http://www.gs-europe.com/default_zone/gb/html/page-15.html
Check it out.

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thats a nice vision Steven. On the other hand my vision is still a *TRINITY RFX*.


----------



## Guest

Hey Kawadakid I see that the Vision has some of those tires on it that you all thought were junk. I hope they put more time in to the car then they did on the tire for it. Just something you might want to check out.:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KawadaKid

Well, first, i never said those tires were junk, in fact they are very good. It just takes time to set up the car correctly around the tires. Second, GS didnt design those tires, Medial pro did. Medial pro is just part of the General Silicones group which included Arrows and Fioroni aswell. As far as the car goes it looks solid and im going to run one very soon here. By the way, i dont believe i know who you are bmxer. Maybe someone could give me a hint.:wave: 

Good choice Fred. The trinity car is an excelent car but i think john will give u more crap about running a trinity car than an HPI. lol.

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks Steven, I'm choosing to run the TRINITY RFX because it looks like a great car, not because I like or dislike the maker of the car.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Uh-Oh, I see NitroMagnitude lurking around!! Gonna make a post, or are ya just lookin???


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

*saturdauy a main crash*

fred; 
sorry to here about yur car!
I think I might know someone that can use all those parts that you are not going to need w/ the new car.
anyway, from what i can see jdg made his or hers last post, to bad augh! see around pete h.
later averyone!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Pete, I'd like to sell it all as a package if I could.


----------



## KawadaKid

Put it on Ebay, you will get the most for it. Just have john take pics of all ur stuff.

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## John Warner

Fred, Steven.....

I have nothing against the all mighty Trinity car, after all, it's NOT a Trinity design, only a less expensive imitation of another manufactures product. And I myself prefer not to spend money to support Mr. Provetti. But Fred, I do hope you remember that parts are hard to find for that car!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tower had most everything in stock.


----------



## Guest

Kawadakid I just thought I would try to get to you a bit. It will be intresting to see it run. After all it is always good to see new products. By the way I am just about ready to try out my new Mugen. Does that help you out.:wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well if Steven does'nt know who you are, I do.


----------



## nitrorod

Come on Steven this is an easy one.


----------



## John Warner

bmxer08 <----<<<< I know who he is too!! But then again, I know who JDG is/was!!

Fred.... who's the orginal maker of the Reflex???


----------



## KawadaKid

Ah yes, Hows it going dave?

John, who was JDG?

And dont forget to email me those pics!

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## Omega Pi

*UNKNOWN POSTERS???*

I as well know who bmxer is, and whom JDG is/was, as well as who Nitromagnatic is, but in the words of Brittany Murphy as Elizabeth Burrows, "I'll never tell".......:devil:


----------



## Guest

Well dog it looks likes them jealous ones has spoken up if ya aks me!


----------



## Guest

Yeah no doubt! I keep getting private messages from some people basically begging me to tell them who JDG is/was. It's pathetic  

Btw: who are you Hometown_Homey???


----------



## Guest

Just some dude who's gettin' laughs off you bros not gettin who it is


----------



## Guest

Homes, sup wich chour sistas main?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *
> Fred.... who's the orginal maker of the Reflex??? *


John, I haven't a clue so please enlighten me if you will.


----------



## KawadaKid

Basicaly it was a direct rip from Kyosho. Just the reflex has lots of aluminum and graphite goodies.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Steven, I knew that much. I thought it would be something else though.
You and Dave will have to have you cars tuned well racing over at Terry's, good luck. Lean, very lean.


----------



## nitrorod

Lean is FAST.


----------



## nitrorod

*MARS Lansing*

So I know that Steven, Dave, Andy, and myself are going to Lansing to race at the MARS race this weekend. Are anymore GLRC members planing on going?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Like, 295 degrees lean


----------



## KawadaKid

Im not afraid about leaning my engine out. I have consulted my Engine Expert and he said it would be alright. I mean, i ran 5 laps faster in the main than all the foam guys on rubber, and my engine is still spewing oil. I just need some competition!

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dude, your headed to the right place, Terry's. It's all about competition over there.


----------



## KawadaKid

Thats what im hopeing!
John, Pictures please!

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## Denney

Couple of questions:

Will GLRC be racing at Rider's this weekend? I was hoping 
to race sedan stock electric.

Is the following weekend (June 29) the next night race?

Thanks, Denney


----------



## nitrorod

Denny,
You are right the 29th is our night race, and we run at Riders every weekend.


----------



## Guest

Hey Jerrod, When are you planning on leaving for the MARS race? And you too Steven? I was wondering if anyone wanted to ride with me to save on some gas. I'll most likely have to work all day so I won't be leaving until around 5:30-6:00pm on Friday. Drop me an email, buzz me on the nextel or post it here so we can figure something out.


----------



## nitrorod

Andy,
I just receved friday off so I was planing to leave around noon. Can you get the afternoon off? If so I would love to car (or truck in our case) pool over there as I think the weekend is going to cost me a good chunk of change as it is. Let me know or buzz me on the Nextime


----------



## KawadaKid

I dont care whether i ride with you or dave. Just as long as i get there. Anybody know daves number so i can call him? Two way perhaps?

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## Guest

I had planned on leaving at lunch time on Friday But I'm working on a project that has to go out for permits on Friday so I'll be stuck in the office until about 3pm. And I planned on having everything ready to go so when I got home just load it up and be on the road by hopefully 4pm.


----------



## Guest

Steven, I'll email you dave's number and two-way #

Do you have a different email besides the musician.net one Steven? That one doesn't seem to work.


----------



## KawadaKid

K, thanx.


----------



## KawadaKid

Man, i wished this private message thing worked...


----------



## nitrorod

Fred'd New Car?


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Hmmm...that's a good car to buy... :roll:




nitrorod said:


> *Fred'd New Car? *


----------



## Rich Chang

Not that you are biased or anything. 




Aaron Bomia said:


> *Hmmm...that's a good car to buy... :roll:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rich Chang

*Night Race info*

Hi!

I was wondering if I could get some info about your night races. I'm trying to plan out the MORL night race.

What time do you start your night races, how many entries, and when do you finish?

Also, I know a bunch of you are planning on coming out for the MORL night race in Ann Arbor on July 20th. Is there a finish time that is too late for you, since you have a long drive back to G.R.? Or, were you planning on staying the night in AA?

Thanks! 
-Rich


----------



## Aaron Bomia

What? Do I run that car? Hmmmm? 



rchang said:


> *Not that you are biased or anything.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rich Chang

Oh, that's right. You are switching to a Mugen MTX-2 so you can be like me. :hat:


----------



## nitrorod

*Re: Night Race info*

I don't think that there is a time that is to late for me at least (John may need a nap but the rest of us should be ok). If it gets to late we can all just crash at you place.:lol:



rchang said:


> *Is there a finish time that is too late for you, since you have a long drive back to G.R.? Or, were you planning on staying the night in AA?
> 
> Thanks!
> -Rich *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rich, Nice job.
As far as turn out, we had maybe 15 people and we started about 8:30, but remember it was early in the season. I'm thinking if you have 50 or so people you may want to start earlier and run the last heat and the mains in the dark. Turn out is the biggest factor. Its only a two hour drive, so its no big deal for me what time it gets over.


----------



## Guest

I am going to agree with Nitrorod and Knapster on the time. It is not going to stop us from attending. I do have one question. Do you have any idea if I will be able to drive from the ground.


Thanks Dave.:wave:


----------



## Rich Chang

Nitrorod - I'll be sure to have a cot and nice fluffy pillow available for John at the track.  If I could fit you all at my place, I'd let you stay!

Knapster - Thanks for the info! I spoke with Jim Rousseau (the guy who organized their night race last year) and they had the track set up by 3:00p, with racing starting at 6:00p. They were done by 11:30. That was with about 40 entries.

We had about 96 entries at the Canton MORL race and that took a little over 7 hours. So, maybe I'll start the racing at 4:00p. I imagine we won't have 96 entries this time, but I could be wrong. That will give us a good buffer, and if we have more time to spare, we can always start the mains at a little later time and give folks some practice time before the mains so that we race in the dark.

Dave - The track they had last year was 100x45, so it is smaller than the Canton track (128x72). It was actually really fun with the nitro cars. Driving from the ground hopefully will not be a problem since it is smaller. However, I am looking into some kinda of platform for you that you can get on and off easily.


----------



## KawadaKid

I dont know about you guys but i just had a VISION

Steven Stewart
GS Racing Team


----------



## Fred Knapp

I had a vision that instructions would come with this REFLEX.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Dream on silly boy!



rchang said:


> *Oh, that's right. You are switching to a Mugen MTX-2 so you can be like me. :hat: *


----------



## Phat Dakota

So who's going to Lansing this weekend besides myself, Dave, Steven and Jerrod????


----------



## nitrorod

Well who are you? I know that Andy and Ken Kennedy are also going.


----------



## KawadaKid

I think that is andy


----------



## Phat Dakota

Yep, It's me Bad Andy with a new account:wave: :wave:

I figured you guys would have known by the username and the skulls

Steven, I need to get directions to your moms place also, and I'll be leaving work around 3:30 and should have everything packed and ready to go by 4:30. You might want to pick up a 12 pack of pop or a couple two litres b/c I'm not sharing my beer with you. I'll also be bringing a big jug of water and some cups, hot dogs, and some chips too.


----------



## KawadaKid

Yah, i was planning on brining some munchies and pop. I will private message u directions.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Steven, I got the directions and should at your place around 4:45-5:00
See ya


----------



## KawadaKid

Is anyone in our "crew" brining a Radio/cd player?


----------



## nitrorod

Andy,
Why the new name? I am going to bring my small grill so We can cook the dogs. And I am not sharring my beer with steven either.


----------



## KawadaKid

I dont want any stinking beer!


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey andy, i just burned CD's For tomarows trip!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Steven, I would'nt drink that stinking blue crap either, just ask Andy for a Bud.


----------



## KawadaKid

I dont think my pops would apreciate that...lol


----------



## John Warner

*StEvEn.......* Dave has with him, (6) battery packs, (8) Great Lakes Racers stickers, the generator and the Turbo30.

*FrEd.......* How's it going with your non-instructional equipped Trinity product??

*AnDy.......* I like the new handle, I (not to be blowing my own horn) figured it out almost instantly! But that didn't take a rocket scientist to figure out, after all, Dakota, Phat, and location... Hooters, GR!!! Had to be nobody else but YOU!

*JeRrOd......* Don't forget to drop off that new "unbreakable" NTC3 bumper to Rider's. Have them put it in Tyrones box.

*To ThOsE oF yOu GoInG tO lAnSiNg........*
GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU, and most of all.... have FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

]HI JOHN:lol: :roll: KICK SOME BUT AT THE MARZZZZZ RACe NOOLDE BOY


----------



## Phat Dakota

I know I don't have a cd player or anything to bring, but if I were you I would bring and extra 6-way extension cord. I don't think that 4 people can pull off of 8 outlets (1 6way and the two extra outets on the generator's cord) I need 4 just for myself. 

And to Jerrod and Steven, DON'T FORGET TO BRING A LIGHT!!! I forgot mine last time and after about 9:30 it gets kinda hard to work on your car.


----------



## nitrorod

Thanks for the reminder about the light andy. I have a 6 way power strip with me also.


----------



## KawadaKid

I dont have a power strip here, so if any of you guys have extras, please bring them along!! Cya tonight Andy!


----------



## Phat Dakota

I think that 2 6-ways should be enough for all of us. That will give each of us three outlets plus the one leftover on the generator.


----------



## Guest

I want to wish all of you that are going to the Mars race good luck. It sounds like the club will be well represented.:wave:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Thanks for the support Dave, If I didn't forget anybody there will be 12 of us that are glrc regulars there. I'm taking my camera again so I'll get some pics too.

See ya! :wave: :dude:


----------



## KawadaKid

Thanx Dave! I certainly apreciate the support. Special thanx to u too John. I really need some new Batteries! Cya in a few hours J-rod


----------



## John Warner

Hey, Nitro-Attitude!!

You racin tomorrow or what????


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

attitude little ol me no!
i am planing on it but turn out sounds a little thin. maybe 12 heats and 3mains and home by 4:30 ok.
see ya worner


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well, after debuting my Reflex I have an idea we may see more of them on the track in the future. While I did'nt win the A main do to a glow plug problem this car is a winner. 2nd place was a great finish when I walked of the stand with 3 minutes remaining.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

*saturday nitro a main*

fred;
i will give this much you did do an excelent job with the new car, however, i called the race and brian did take second.
i finally have figuered out the reason for my problems,a con rod bushing going away for the last three weeks and it finally blew up today. luck for me i had a spare at home. 
john i'm glad tc3's took 1st and 2nd today, comgrats on the win.
see you all next week for the night thing?


----------



## John Warner

Okay, lemme see if I have this correct....

*Associated NTC3....... #1 top finisher, AND 2nd place as well!!* 

*Trinity Defex........ #3rd place finish.* 

*So overall, starting this week the official score is NTC3 "2" & Defex "0". Is this possible????* 

Oh, did anybody mention that the first place finisher left his trusty 3PJS radio at home, and ended up using a KO Propo MARS that had all the stock default settings still in place???? (seems the poor guy knew nothing about how to change the settings on that KO!)

:wave:


----------



## John Warner

*Re: saturday nitro a main*



NITRO-HACKMATIC said:


> *i finally have figuered out the reason for my problems, I've been trying to drive with my eyes closed!!*



Did I read his answer properly???


----------



## Guest

SO what car did the hack-0-matic take out this week.:lol: :lol:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Just got back from Lansing and had more fun today than I've had in a long time racing. The FrankinLosi pulled out an amazing 3rd place finish in the 4wd A-main after qualifing 4th. I finished behind AL Horne who won and GLRC's own Ken Kennedy. Ken also won the Stock Buggy A-main from the 5th qualifing spot and won the Mod Buggy B-main also. Well I'm off to bed, See ya guys at the night race next saturday!:wave:


----------



## Guest

WAYTO GO FRANKIN LOSI !!:devil: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

O.K. When I ask whom would recieve the 3rd place gift certificate you said, Oh that would be Brian Jackson. So in light of the forgoing that would make it.
1. Associated
2. *REFLEX* 
3. Associated
However if Pete Helmer would have finished the race it would be.
1. *REFLEX* 
2. *REFLEX* 
3. Associated


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

fred fred fred fred! what are we going to do with you? complemented the new car, told you did a great job and you still think and i do mean think that you took second. you didn't, so get over it. as far a team partner, well i don't know if saw what i saw but pete h. didn't get a clean start so he pulled his car. after all the race is won going around the first corner right?, especially when it's a 15 min race!. so let's recap:


ntc3 1st,2nd and 4th
reflex 3rd and 5th


hey rico shea! wuz up with you?
pete didn't hack anybody to bad this weekend but did blow my motor up. almost fixed so maybee i'll be there for next weekend?

REMEMBER GUYS AND GALS CALL BILL AT REIDERS TO GET ON HIS BUT TO GET THE LOT PAVED!

C-YAS!


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *so let's recap:
> *


Let's recap the recap: I have the 2nd place certificate, per the race director.

Quote from Butch Beebe *"That was impressive"*


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey all. Its the morning after the race and i just want tell everyone that if you have the chance to go to a mars race DO IT! It was a Blast! Even thow i finnished dead last in the C i had a good time. Besides, i stink at this dirty stuff anyways. 

John, i gave ur batts to dave but i still have one of them. I also put one of mine in there, so ill bring urs next week, and u bring mine.

No vision for now, but il be back with Le Mugen for the night race!

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## John Warner

*S t e v e n......*

Rumor has it that you woke up with a little "headache" Saturday morning, any truth to this story???? Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## KawadaKid

No, cuz i never really went to sleep. I was just tired. No sickness.


----------



## John Warner

Steven, it's wasn't sickness that I heard about. Unless of course you take into consideration "canned" sickness! (as in the brew variety)??



KawadaKid said:


> *No, cuz i never really went to sleep. I was just tired. No sickness. *


----------



## KawadaKid

no....nothing like that.


----------



## nitrorod

Come on John you think we would let someone eles drink our stuff?


----------



## psycho02

Of course you would in this case    :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Well then, I guess the R/C hotline is letting me down because I understand there was some "Mike's Hard Iced Tea" involved Steven!!! It's okay, you can fess up, we all know the truth anyway!!! Those hidden micro-cameras don't lie!



KawadaKid said:


> *no....nothing like that. *


----------



## KawadaKid

isnt this thread about rc stuff? Im confused?
:devil:


----------



## psycho02

He was all over the place with that yellow g.s. truck of his maybe that would explain it.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

KawadaKid said:


> *isnt this thread about rc stuff? Im confused?
> :devil: *


I've heard that rumor to. Still looking............


----------



## psycho02

IT......IS......NOT...AN.....ANIMAL, IT IS A FRANKENLOSI!!!!!!!! Good job Andy with the frankenlosi Now you just need a brighter body so you can see it when we are running in the last main of the night and it is hard to see, and if you can hold it on the track maybe a 10 or a 9 turn for that Frankenrocket:thumbsup:


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah the FrankenLosi was balistic but I don't think the spur gear could handle a 9 or 10 turn.:lol:


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Re: Re: saturday nitro a main*



> _Originally posted by NITROMAGNATIC
> i finally have figuered out the reason for my problems, I've been trying to drive with my eyes closed!!_
> *
> Did I read this properly??? *


Well I gess this give us some insight to the confusion on the finish of the A main.


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *MORL or MARS
> Well it would appear that some of us have a tough decision to make for the next MORL and MARS race, which one to go to. I love both forms of racing so I am on of the people that need to make this decision. Some of us have been thinking that it is possible to do both. We think that if we go to the Mars race in Brooklyn and leave just after our main that we could run to Ann Arbor and make the last qualifier and the main for MORL. My first question is does anyone think that we could make it? Mapquest said it is 38 miles and 1 hour 12 min. (man they drive slow) from track to track on US-12. Second, would you mind if we showed up for only one qualifier and the main?
> *


*It sounds like you've already made your decision.*


----------



## John Warner

*Steven.....* I believe that I was referring to R/C stuff. After all, you were at a MARS race, am I not correct???

*Jerrod.......* I guess if I were you, I'd base my decision on which one of the series races you have the best chance of doing good in. Or even which one you decide that you like best!

*Fred......* I do hope you realize that Pete G. and I are only teasing with you. I know your happy with your new Kyosho knock-off, and I don't blame you. After all, it's a great design, and far superior to that antiquated thing you were driving! So, don't get your undies in a knot!

*Bill D.........* Have you in fact given up R/C racing??


----------



## John Warner

*Steven...... Your mailbox is full. Please empty it so people can send you private messages!!! *


----------



## KawadaKid

man, i had one message in there, its empty now.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *Bill D.........* Have you in fact given up R/C racing?? [/B]


Hmmm... It's not entirely impossible.... Have to see which way the wind blows this weekend....... 

later.....


----------



## John Warner

Well, guess what..... I've sold my TC3 (elect) and now have possession of a nice new T3 with all the upgrades. Now if only I can figure out what to do with it!!

Also, check out the track layout on the MORL thread (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?postid=174225)for the next points race, which will be a night race under the lights at Pioneer High school in Ann Arbor. Looks pretty sweet to me!! Maybe we should set something similar up for our night race this coming weekend????


----------



## John Warner

Well, I certinally hope you haven't! And I'm sure I'm not just speaking for myself. Besides, who would I have to pick on about sunburns, suntan lotion and such?????



DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *Hmmm... It's not entirely impossible.... Have to see which way the wind blows this weekend.......
> later..... *



BTW: I hope the wind is blowing a little this weekend, this way maybe it won't be so hot!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Fred......* I do hope you realize that Pete G. and I are only teasing with you. I know your happy with your new *REFLEX*, and I don't blame you. After all, it's a great design, and far superior to that High Powered thing you were driving! So, don't get your undies in a knot!


John, thanks for the complements and my undies are just fine.


----------



## KawadaKid

Yeah man, i definitely want to practice on that layout. Looks like im gunna be running foam with u guys aswell as rubber. 10 bucks for two classes is a great deal!

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## John Warner

Fred.... I just noticed that your "quote" of mine that I made is well, exactly the same... just a little different!!!



knapster said:


> *John, Fred...... I do hope you realize that Pete G. and I are only teasing with you. I know your happy with your new Defex, and I don't blame you. After all, it's a great design, and far superior to that No Powered thing you were driving! So, don't get your undies in a knot! Thanks for the complements and my undies are just fine. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

*REFLEX X 2*


----------



## Guest

IM back:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

About time!


----------



## Guest

ya fred i know had a little bit of a hard time with the password thing.

so steven you want me to bring some ice tea with me this weekend sounds like its going to to get hot:wave:


----------



## John Warner

X 2???? Lemme guess, now you have two of them? I guess one must be for spare parts since the Provetti crew didn't put everything in the box, right?



knapster said:


> *DEFEX X 2  *


Hey Wally, it's about time!!!!!


----------



## Guest

ah trinty not even going there

ya its been way to long


 :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

knapster said:


> *REFLEX X 2  *


John, I think your keyboard is shoot, or the quote button has a glitch in it.
*You really want one, do'nt ya*


----------



## Guest

dont think so.me nitro? some one whant to clean&work on it for me and i will just drive

  :dude:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wally, I was kind of referring to John because of all the talk about my car.
Freddie Provetti


----------



## psycho02

What you need to do with that shiny new T3 Mr Warner is GET IT DIRTY!!!!! You should go to the mexors and mars races at brooklyn at race that truck. If you need any set-up advice I can provide that as well as any of the other glrc guys who race off-road RACE THAT BIG BROWN TRUCK DALE....er....JOHN.:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## nitrorod

Wally World said:


> *dont think so.me nitro? some one whant to clean&work on it for me and i will just drive
> 
> :dude: *


I know I dont want to.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*Speaking of Clean...*

...whatever happened to air kompressor from the indoor track? It might come in pretty handy cleaning a car after hosing it down. just a thought.


----------



## KawadaKid

U know, the way i see it is that u guys are just jelious of our belts. Me and Fred are just aware of their superior efficiency. When will u guys learn? lol...

Hey there Wopper! Hows it going?!?!? :wave:

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## Guest

hows it going kawada chump. that bet we have can happen this weekend now that i have a sedan now


----------



## John Warner

Steven,
I did learn all about belts. In fact, it was when I was about 6 years old. Belts are used for holding up your pants!! When was the last time you saw a full sized car that was running on belts?? Last time I checked, they all had metal shafts!!



KawadaKid said:


> *U know, the way i see it is that u guys are just jelious of our belts. *


----------



## KawadaKid

Shafts worp. All u guys must just like the shape or somthing?!? who knows. 

Ur on Wopper! I just hope i get my tyres!

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team.


----------



## Guest

steven it whopper and i kind of like that name dont you think its fitting


----------



## KawadaKid

Sure i guess? You sure will take Whopping thow. We should put some money on this race. Im in for 5 bucks. Anyone else?

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## Guest

only five lets make as fred would say ffity


----------



## KawadaKid

hahaha, Fredie Provetti...:lol:


----------



## KawadaKid

or why dont we make it set of tyres? if i win, i get your tires, if you win, you get my tires. That seems fair.

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## Guest

what you can't get tires for that much cash


----------



## KawadaKid

Man, im trying to make this intersting. We sure are getting the posts up!!!


----------



## psycho02

So you would bet a set of whooped tires? forget I would take the cash. :devil:


----------



## Guest

ken dont tell me your on the side of a nitro car


----------



## KawadaKid

My tyres will hardly be "whooped" after driving slow enough to let dave catch up!!!:wave: :roll:


----------



## Guest

ya ran the same amount of laps with a buggy last time you ran just think me with a sedan


----------



## KawadaKid

What race was that?


----------



## John Warner

Yo, Steven....

Shafts don't warp, and.... they don't break or fall off like those whimpy garter belts do either!! As far as your race against Whooper goes, you'd better hope you don't flame out!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

Man, im confident in my little powerplant. It hasnt flamed out once all year. (knock on wood).


----------



## Guest

that same race you bet the nitro foam guys you never look a the off road class because i did the same


----------



## KawadaKid

Man, its on! Is it Stock Or mod? Either way, why dont we make it a 6 Min. Race?


----------



## KawadaKid

Why dont you get on AOL dave?


----------



## Guest

any way you whant to get whopped.we should make this a real test of driving and just look at times lets see if you can get by trafic.and yes i dont die until 7 1/2 min


----------



## Guest

i am new email Mistery2


----------



## KawadaKid

You will succumb to my overwhelming power!


----------



## psycho02

Sorry Steven if it is a 6 or 7 min race I gotta go with electric unless you find a track with 200 foot long straightaways so that you can use all that nitro power. But heck while were at it why don't you race me, and my buggy. But heres the deal we will race for five minutes AT LANSING, yeah thats the ticket yeah. It dos'nt matter shaft or belt then yeah, and we can bet for some Mikes hard lemonade or tea or whichever one you like. :devil: :wave:


----------



## KawadaKid

You got it! You people doubt me but i have lots of confidence in my nitro power.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Two Words:


Nitro Sucks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

Eh, I dont to care what others think about my source of power.


----------



## nitrorod

I am starting to agree.



Phat Dakota said:


> *Two Words:
> 
> 
> Nitro Sucks!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Rich Chang

Nitrorod - Why is that?  Are you having handling problems?


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Look at Rich...always lending a helping hand...



rchang said:


> *Nitrorod - Why is that?  Are you having handling problems? *


----------



## KawadaKid

You know Rich, he should have gone into nitro the right way...u know, a Mugen. Belts ROCK! and so does NITRO!


----------



## Rich Chang

Aaron - that's b/c I want more folks to race nitro. 

Kawadakid - Heh - I agree! btw: shouldn't you be changing your handle on here? 

Jerrod - not sure if you are having handling problems, but if you are the biggest modification to how a car handles (especially these big horsepower nitro cars) is diffs diffs diffs. Not shock oil, not shock springs... it's diffs diffs diffs.  I think you are running a NTC3 with rubber tires? If so, run your rear diff as loose as you can (without it slipping) and run your front diff considerably tighter. You will have a little push entering the corner, but you will have much much better traction exiting the corner. You'll also carry a lot more corner speed and don't have to drive the car hard. If you have on-power oversteer exiting the corner, this will more than likely fix that. After that, you can adjust droop settings and then shocks to adjust your overall steering.

-Rich


----------



## KawadaKid

Yeah, but ya see, he has those silly ball diffs on a nitro car. You cant adjust them with different oils. I found 50,000 front and 5,000 rear works, but i have no idea what that would be equal to in tension on a diff.

Rich: i have thought about it. Im kinda bored too, so maybe i will make a new name.

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## Rich Chang

"GSRacingKid." haha!

Yeah, those ball diffs make it hard to keep them consistent from rebuild to rebuild. But, as long as the rear diff is as loose as possible and front diff is a lot tighter than the rear, it should be okay.

I've run a ton of diff oil combinations this year. I started with 30000 wt front and rear, then 30000 rear and 15000 front, then 20000 rear and 30000 front, then 30000 rear and 10000 front, then 25000 front and 600 rear, and now I am at 10000 front and 600 rear. I am planning on sticking with the 10000 front and 600 rear. The only thing I may try is change the rear diff to 1000, but at this point I am too lazy to change it.


----------



## KawadaKid

It is a long, messy job. Thats why i stuck with what worked first. lol, i like the name, give me a min. and i will be back on it.


----------



## nitrorod

Well I don’t know if the downfall of nitro in my mind is do to my ill handling or if it is the mess of nitro. The way I look at it is that the only benefit to nitro is the longer mains. If you look at it an electric car will turn just as many laps as a nitro. Nitro does go faster but seem to be less on consistency if you ask me. Nitro does seem to break more parts also and have less tire life. Don’t get me wrong I love the speed that the nitro car has but am almost afraid to spool it up because I don’t want to fix it. As far as my cars handling it is close but not quite there I seem to have a high speed push. The old fluid vs. Ball diff topic I see as this your full size car does not use fluid to control differentials but gears just like a ball diff. It is also easy to change the friction just the turn of the wrench not the filling of oil. So anyone want a NTC3?


----------



## KawadaKid

This hobbytalk thing is a hassel!!! I cant even use my own hotmail account!grrr!


----------



## Rich Chang

Yeah, on the size tracks we run there isn't much difference between nitro and electric. The big sell for me is that I don't have to carry much to the track to be self-sufficient (along with the 'unlimited' run time). I don't have to carry batteries, cut motors, change brushes, charge batteries, carry a charger, power supply, etc.  I'm too lazy to race electric outside for sure. haha!

High speed push as in push through sweepers, or push exiting all turns?

-Rich





nitrorod said:


> *Well I don’t know if the downfall of nitro in my mind is do to my ill handling or if it is the mess of nitro. The way I look at it is that the only benefit to nitro is the longer mains. If you look at it an electric car will turn just as many laps as a nitro. Nitro does go faster but seem to be less on consistency if you ask me. Nitro does seem to break more parts also and have less tire life. Don’t get me wrong I love the speed that the nitro car has but am almost afraid to spool it up because I don’t want to fix it. As far as my cars handling it is close but not quite there I seem to have a high speed push. The old fluid vs. Ball diff topic I see as this your full size car does not use fluid to control differentials but gears just like a ball diff. It is also easy to change the friction just the turn of the wrench not the filling of oil. So anyone want a NTC3? *


----------



## KawadaKid

If you are having on-power push u might want to try one degree toe out in the front.


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah the push is in the sweeper for the most part.


----------



## KawadaKid

U should be happy! most guys would love to have there car push! Also try a little looser on the front diff. That might free it up some. you should really just ask Mike for a setup. He has his NTC3 hooked up.


----------



## KawadaKid

ooooh, JP Modified MT-12......


----------



## KawadaKid

Yayyy! i just ordered my new car!! Yayyy!!!!
Lots of fioroni Foams coming too!


----------



## Fred Knapp

J-rod, Sorry to hear that you may be getting out of nitro. I will have to agree with Steven though, gear diff's, gear diff's, gear diff's. Also belts seem to be the way to go.


----------



## John Warner

Oh boy, I can't believe you're saying that! Gear diffs and belts? Man, talk about old school!! Hey Fred... take a look underneath your GMC truck and see if you have a belt or a driveshaft putting the power to the ground.

I suppose you'd put nylon strings on your electric guitar too wouldn't you????

:dude: :wave:


----------



## John Warner

Hey Steven...

Did you get some of those macaroni fioroni foams for everybody, or just you and I???



KawadaKid said:


> *Yayyy! i just ordered my new car!! Yayyy!!!!
> Lots of fioroni Foams coming too! *


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

knapster said:


> *I will have to agree with Steven though, gear diff's, gear diff's, gear diff's. Also belts seem to be the way to go. *


:lol: This is kinda amusing. And what car have you all been chasing... I haven't seen any belts or gear diffs on Slaughters car. Maybe he just hides em.....:lol:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Man, talk about old school!! Hey Fred... take a look underneath your GMC truck and see if you have a belt or a driveshaft putting the power to the ground.
> 
> I suppose you'd put nylon strings on your electric guitar too wouldn't you????
> *


Well I would look underneath but my gut won't allow me and no there not nylon there cat gut.
Freddie Provetti


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *
> 
> :lol: This is kinda amusing. And what car have you all been chasing... I haven't seen any belts or gear diffs on Slaughters car. Maybe he just hides em.....:lol: *


It is amusing thats why we say it. I'm looking to close the gap on Mike now.


----------



## KawadaKid

No johny, just me, maybe u. lol, u will have to be extra nice thow!


----------



## Guest

Mr. Warner. With out belts running the important parts on you engine in your Ford truck. I dont belive you would be able to make it to Grand Rapid to play with your TC3.

As far as belts go. Look at some of the Harley drag bikes they are belt driven, not to metion how fast they are.:wave:


----------



## KawadaKid

the man has a point.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Good one Dave. Ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he,Ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he,Ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he,Ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he,Ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he Ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he,, ha ha ha, he he he,Ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he, ha ha ha, he he he.


----------



## KawadaKid

wow, that must have taken a while.


----------



## psycho02

Hey Bill I don't think the fact that Mike is driving a shaft or belt driven car really has alot to do with it. I think Mike could probably drive a brick with wheels and they might still have a problem catching up with him. :thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## John Warner

Good point, well not really!! If I recall. that single belt ONLY drives the accessories, (i.e., fan, A/C compressor, alternator & water pump) NOT the vehicle. The truck would run just fine without the belt. In fact, it would even produce MORE horsepower because of less drag on the engine. Insofar as Harley Davidsons are concerned, they are if memory serves me correct only a single wheel drive, not four. And again if you'd check a little closer on those drag bikes, you'll notice that only the PRIMARY uses a belt, the final drive is a chain!! 



bmxer08 said:


> *Mr. Warner. With out belts running the important parts on you engine in your Ford truck. I dont belive you would be able to make it to Grand Rapid to play with your TC3.
> 
> As far as belts go. Look at some of the Harley drag bikes they are belt driven, not to metion how fast they are.:wave: *


----------



## John Warner

So... Get Ready Freddie Spaghetti Provetti..... 

Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!!  Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! Ha!! 

Back at ya!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *
> again if you'd check a little closer on those drag bikes, you'll notice that only the PRIMARY uses a belt, the final drive is a chain!!
> *


I once had a bike with a drive shaft and prefer one with a belt or chain any day. Notice that the final drive is a chain which is more like a belt.


----------



## KawadaKid

John, when was the last time u saw one of us break a belt?(knock on wood)


----------



## Fred Knapp

Steven, I'll take the liberty of answering that for John. Sense I've been racing I only broke one. John in on his second drive shaft this season..


----------



## KawadaKid

Yeah, warpage was it?


----------



## John Warner

Gee Steven, what a short memory you have!! Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't it at the end of our indoor season when we were all wandering around the parking lot at the skating rink looking for your belt that kept coming off????

Oh, and Mr. Provetti Sir...
I can't wait to see what kind of belt driven car your gonna run when we go back indoors, since your so anti-shaft!!



KawadaKid said:


> *John, when was the last time u saw one of us break a belt?(knock on wood) *


----------



## John Warner

Nope, not warpage, it was defective from the factory. The pin was crooked.



KawadaKid said:


> *Yeah, warpage was it? *



Proud member of team *AARP* 
Racing for today because we may not be here tomorrow!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Man, this is getting ugly. If only people could keep their cars running as long as this topic :devil: 

And as for the shaft/belt argument on the real things, a chain might be fine for a bike, but I wouldn't give you a dime for one on a quad or a three-wheeler. My old Yamaha never gave me abit of trouble.

Man, that gets me to thinking. I haven't ripped up the yard in awhile....:devil: 

later.............


----------



## John Warner

No Bill, on the contrary ... it's just getting to be fun! After all, what else are we supposed to do when we're not racing????

Proud member of team *AARP *
Racing for today, because we may not be here tomorrow!


----------



## KawadaKid

Man, i didnt break the belt thow! Besides, that was caused by stupid little pebbles getting in the pulleys.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Gee Steven, what a short memory you have!! Now, correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't it at the end of our indoor season when we were all wandering around the parking lot at the skating rink looking for your belt that kept coming off????
> 
> Oh, and Mr. Provetti Sir...
> I can't wait to see what kind of belt driven car your gonna run when we go back indoors, since your so anti-shaft!!
> *


Oh yeah.............., oh yeah..........., well, you............, and.........., cause........., Oh nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Soooooo, what's going to happen if one of those pesky little pebbles gets into one of your pullys (which you have many of) at, ohhhhh let's say a big race somewhere??? Wouldn't ever happen to a shaft drive car! Now, our spur gears are a horse of the same color!



KawadaKid said:


> *Man, i didnt break the belt thow! Besides, that was caused by stupid little pebbles getting in the pulleys. *


*Proud member of team AARP 
Racing for today, because we may not be here tomorrow!*


----------



## John Warner

Freddie..... Dude, you're killing me with that last post of yours!! I haven't stopped laughing for the last five minutes, and my jaw is getting sore!!


But, back to the indoor car you'll be driving..... I guess you could take that Mugen motor off your Defex, and replace it with a P2K!!


----------



## KawadaKid

Well, i got a belt tensioner, and no problem since i adjusted it properly.


----------



## KawadaKid

i need to get my number of posts up!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I can't believe you guys are arguing over the benifits of belts vs. shafts... I mean come on! Without a belt how would Fred keep his pants up?!:devil: Nobody wants to see THAT shaft!!! Whats worse is you're talking about a Trinity product...TRINITY!!! WHATS WRONG WITH YOU PEOPLE!!! Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaok thats enough...


:devil: :lol: :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *But, back to the indoor car you'll be driving..... I guess you could take that Mugen motor off your Defex, and replace it with a P2K!!
> *


If I were to do something like that it would'nt be a P2K, Oh no, for sure it would be a Trinity 19 turn Chameleon.


----------



## nitrorod

Is this what freds pit area will look like for the night race this weekend?


----------



## Rainn2378

Hey Jerrod you think you made that picture big enough???? Downsize it man!!!!!!!Takes too long to download!!!!!


----------



## nitrorod

Not my fault you have dial-up.....


----------



## Phat Dakota

I just found the most Kick A$$ body to get for my micro car for this winter, If we race them of course. :roll:


----------



## Guest

Andy that is a sweet body. Now that you mentioned the micro you have really confused me. The topic of belt versis shaft.The micro is neither is it.I think it is more in the line of direct drive.:wave:


----------



## Phat Dakota

You are correct, the brp micros are direct drive. and along the lines of the crying that is going on in the belt vs. shaft argument. Does it really matter which is better? you guys are driving 1-1/2hp. cars that weigh at most like 5lbs. That would be the equivilant of my Dakota having over 900hp!  I think the argument should be which traction compund is the best because the disadvantage of one over the other can be overcome with a quick blip of the gas. But to throw in my .02$ I like the belt b/c it gives you a degree of drag brake that can be adjusted biasly front or back depending on how tight you have the side belt (more front drag brake when tighter) or rear belt (more rear brakes when tighter).


----------



## KawadaKid

andy, got those pics from mars yet?

Sweet Body!


----------



## nitrorod

That has to be the best body for a micro I have seen yet.


----------



## Rich Chang

I think that is Josh's car. I don't imagine he fit that double-wide EZ-up in his car. 

-Rich




nitrorod said:


> *Is this what freds pit area will look like for the night race this weekend? *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks Andy, That was a *Phat Answer*. I believe this would be a good place to leave that subject and move on to something else, like where can I get one of those cool Trinity canopies?


----------



## nitrorod

Fred just call you buddy Freddie Spaghetti Provetti:wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

I already did that and I don't know!


----------



## Phat Dakota

I'll get the pics from the first two mars races developed friday night so I can bring them to the track on sat.

And as far as a new topic to bash each other about what do you think is the best traction compound and why??
I like what the activator for CA glue does to off-road tires. Simple green is the best to restore tires to original tackyness and the FX traction compund is probably the longest lasting, and most potent smelling


----------



## nitrorod

You running with us this weekend Andy?


----------



## Fred Knapp

> _Originally posted by Phat Dakota _*
> And as far as a new topic to bash each other about what do you think is the best traction compound and why??
> I like what the activator for CA glue does to off-road tires. Simple green is the best to restore tires to original tackyness and the FX traction compund is probably the longest lasting, and most potent smelling *


Well lets see, I like Paragon Ground Effects which is what I currently use. I know there are many different kinds and have used some. This product seems to work well for me on carpet and asphalt surfaces. It was specifically formulated and each ingredient performing a specific purpose,and what they are i'm not sure other than giving you traction. This is a product that you really need to experiment with depending on track conditions, layout and your equipment.


----------



## John Warner

Traction compounds?? Hummmm..... well, let's see my favorite for foams outdoors is suntan lotion. Or is it suntan oil, I can't remember!! But anyway, it's one of the two!! And I think it needs to have a low SPF rating to be most effective too.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *
> Well lets see, I like Paragon Ground Effects which is what I currently use. *


Gee Fred, you mean you're NOT using the wonderful Trinity FX stuff?? Shame on YOU. You'll probably be getting a nasty letter from your Daddy Ernie!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Gee Fred, you mean you're NOT using the wonderful Trinity FX stuff?? Shame on YOU. You'll probably be getting a nasty letter from your Daddy Ernie!!
> *


Now I'm cracking up.


----------



## Guest

I think I seen Butch use suntan loation on his sedan. That was with rubber tires. He told me a couple others that they used back in the day but I dont remember what they were. I am sure MR.Warner knows of a few old time secrets he could share. After all he had to put oil on the hood of his car to keep the hackmatic from busting him up to bad.:lol: :lol:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Watch out with the back in the day comment Dave. I may not be as seasoned as Butch and John but spf30 suntan lotion helped propell me of all people to a 6th place finish in the midwest oval championships held in Marshaltown, Iowa back in 1994. And it is by far the absolute best thing to use for on-road rubber tires.:thumbsup: 

Watch out for the FrankinLosi!!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey J-Rod, my dial up may be a little slow or it may just be me, but weren't you going to post some pictures of the Canton race from 3 WEEKS AGO? Sounds like the DSL is a little slow too. My dial up seems to keep up just fine thank you... :devil:


Almost forgot... Until you can convince the powers that be to put cable modem access in my area, I'll be sticking with my nice, cheap, inexpensive dial up service.


----------



## psycho02

God Andy 94 you really make me feel like a rookie now I have only been racing since 97. You have got to get a picture of the frankenlosi with the body on it, it is not the same without the body.


----------



## nitrorod

97 how about me I have been racing since 01...


----------



## Guest

nitrorod said:


> *97 how about me I have been racing since 01... *


Geeze, I'm practiclly an AARP member then in racing terms, I started in 87. By the nineties I had my first rack of titles already going. But alas some things do not seem to get better with age.

Mike Who misses the days when you only needed 3 batteries, 2 sets of tires and a stock motor for each season.....


----------



## John Warner

Gee, I must be older than I remember because I started in the late 70's early 80's!!!

Anybody seen my cane???


----------



## nitrorod

Hey Mike what titles do you hold?


----------



## John Warner

kickyfast said:


> *Mike Who misses the days when you only needed 3 batteries, 2 sets of tires and a stock motor for each season..... *


Oh, Yeah..... SCE's, SCRC's, yellow or red labels. Those were the days!! Don't forget about putting those cells in ice, and zapping them with your full sized car battery. Or locking the shafts and twisting the arms to get a little more timing. Okay, enough of that, it's back to the real RC world... Mega dollars in motors, batteries, tires, chargers, tools and the list could go on forever!


----------



## Guest

nitrorod said:


> *Hey Mike what titles do you hold? *


Grand poobah of nostolgia.... at only age 26....

But seriously, awhile back when redoing my garage I found my trophys'. Sniff, brings a tear to ones eye. Some of the more notable ones (off the top of my head)

91 Mars truck champion (woohoo TQed and won darn near every race except GR, my freakin home track)
early 90s something ROAR state champ trucks (mod trucks were rained out, by the way if anybody has this issue of rev up I would be very interested in seeing it)
ROAR region 5 (or maybe it was still 3 back then) on-road 1/10th scale. I finished second but it was notable because it got me a slot at the worlds in Germany.
City champs a few to many years in a row. I don't really consider this one too important. Its not exactly sanctioned.
North american truck champ (again sounds fishy)
Tamiya touring car challange thingy, stock touring. Big kewl race in detroit. A long story for this one involving me being a little to literal in my rules interpatations and running a mechanical speed control, in a FWD car....

Blah blah blah... some other various crap some which mean something others that really hold no water. (every one and there uncle seemed like they were holding some kinda title race back then. Oh yeah did I mention, oh never mind) I will always regret getting out of RC for so long. I quit when I was just starting to get factory help. Perhaps with a little luck I could have attained ultra goober status along with my other race chums of the day Chris Mockerman, and Jeff Brown. But I will never no 'eh?

Mike


----------



## KawadaKid

All hail the Grand Poobah!!!

What race was that huge easy up at and where is that track? Tha looks awsome!


----------



## Guest

KawadaKid said:


> *All hail the Grand Poobah!!!
> 
> What race was that huge easy up at and where is that track? Tha looks awsome! *


Ummmm, weren't you there? I specificly recall you stripping out numerous gears at that track... (Hint: it involves an HPI race)

Mike


----------



## KawadaKid

Realy, it doesnt look like it man?


----------



## Guest

John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Those were the days!! Don't forget about putting those cells in ice, and zapping them with your full sized car battery. *


My personall favorite is squirting a bunch of toothpaste in a jar of water and then dipping your running motor in it. And the always kewl thing at hotel races of putting your batterys in a bag and charging them in the toilet to keep them coo. Oh and BTW the toilet also worked great for breaking in motors... 

Mike Why back when I was younger we expected brushes to last months not minutes! Long live the parma blue can stockers!


----------



## KawadaKid

ahh, yes, now i see it.


----------



## Guest

KawadaKid said:


> *Realy, it doesnt look like it man? *


Maybe this will help...

http://www.teamtrinity.com/races/images/dsc00005.jpg

http://www.teamtrinity.com/races/fuelnats.html

Mike


----------



## psycho02

You oldtimers :roll: :wave:


----------



## John Warner

Well, Thank you Ken... I resemble that remark!!



psycho02 said:


> *You oldtimers :roll: :wave: *


----------



## Guest

After reading all of the years that you guys started to race. I think I will have to put the rookie strip back on my car.:roll: :lol:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Yes Jerrod, I will be racing this saturday all day and night. I will be running the RC10T I bought off of Eric this past winter. Not having anything spring and piston wise for the shocks I opted for the Losi shocks I bought off of Dave at the Litchfield Mars race. I also threw on the 5 degree front blocks to make sure it would turn, and bolted on a set of foams for good measures. I think Jim York will also be racing this weekend with us.

And if Jim gets there before I do don't think that I changed my truck any, he bought a nice shiny red 1998 4wd Dodge Dakota last week.

And Ken, Just to make you feel more like a rookie I actually started racing in 1989 with a Tamiya King Cab and won the beginner class at Real R/c Raceway in Kansas City, MO. That track is now one of the best 1/8th scale off-raod tracks in the midwest. And just like Mike I raced basically non-stop until I stopped racing in 1995 for 5 years. I would have loved to race during that time but was in college and the nearest track was almost a 2 hour drive away. So when I moved up here to GR in 2000 the first thing I did was find the nearest hobby shop and track, and the rest they say is history.

I'll never forget the look on John's face when he first saw my truck and that it had a V8 in it, it was something like this -->


----------



## John Warner

Well.... Now that I'm the proud owner of nice new three run T3, I guess I'll have to throw some electronics in it and join you guy's. J-Rod is nice enough to loan me some wiener dudes, but I'm thinking that maybe a set of foams would work a little better!! Me, driving a truck this weekend?? What's the RC world coming too??


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Trucks are the easiest thing to drive...it's like plowing snow...but it's the front end that plows in the turns...

Lets see here...I started racing back in 1988 (14 years old) with a Tamiya Falcon in Michigan Center. The track was located behind Hobby World on Page Avenue. I can remember having all of my batteries charged before a race, since they had little power to offer, and generators were non-existent to the casual rc racer. I also remember running my RC10 with Schumacher two-row pins, on three piece wheels. Those things were harder than rock. Those were the days...




John Warner said:


> *Well.... Now that I'm the proud owner of nice new three run T3, I guess I'll have to throw some electronics in it and join you guy's. J-Rod is nice enough to loan me some wiener dudes, but I'm thinking that maybe a set of foams would work a little better!! Me, driving a truck this weekend?? What's the RC world coming too?? *


----------



## Fred B

He called Chris Mockerman, and Jeff Brown "goobers"


----------



## KawadaKid

lets see, i started in 1996 with an hpi RS4 mini. It was hard trying to keep up with the sedan guys with my ity bity wheels. I dont even want to know what my gear ratio was. Ofcoarse this was all still back when Tyrone ran the races by hand. listen to me! back when? You guys started racing with those clicker things where ever racer had a counter right?

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Back at Hobby World we only had the "clicker" counters. It was always a treat at nighttime, when you'd be watching a friend, but scoring for someone else. All of a sudden you'd think your car went by, so you'd click the clicker for a lap. However, many a time we all made mistakes, and some guys who would have finished 3rd or lower would have about 3-4 more laps than the victor. It was too funny.



KawadaKid said:


> *lets see, i started in 1996 with an hpi RS4 mini. It was hard trying to keep up with the sedan guys with my ity bity wheels. I dont even want to know what my gear ratio was. Ofcoarse this was all still back when Tyrone ran the races by hand. listen to me! back when? You guys started racing with those clicker things where ever racer had a counter right?
> 
> Steven Stewart,
> GS Racing Team *


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

All these fond memories are really getting me... sniff, sniff. I can't help but think fondly of an old DeKornes warehouse, and the back room where everyone cleaned their motors, and the fumes from the cleaner.... and then nothing. A complete blank. Hmmmmm....

But you've got to agree that the new electric motors are better. They don't slip out of your hands as badly as the old ones did. You'd just be standing there with a new motor, and Whoops! Odd how they always landed on the shaft....


----------



## psycho02

I guess I just had better respect how good I have it with all this modern technology that we have now and be thankful that I did'nt have to go through the "dark ages" of r/c racing.:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Yeah no Doubt!

And this could be pretty scary with John running truck this weekend And you better put foams on that truck in order to have at least some steering John:dude:


----------



## Aaron Bomia

How about the days of running SC, SCR and SCE batteries? I don't know how many times I overcharged those darn things. I used a ac/dc charger, and would peak them with the 7-cell option selected. I had to put them in the freezer a few times because I overcharged them. The heatshrink could take a lot more abuse back then I think.

Oh, do you remember running the Team Losi Revolution motors? I loved those things. Back then I hardly ever changed brushes. I think the most important thing back then was to make sure your slipper balls were lubed properly (on the RC10). I also remember tearing through sooo many idler gears too. The list goes on and on for me....and on...


----------



## Guest

Fred B said:


> *He called Chris Mockerman, and Jeff Brown "goobers"  *


Yes, the fond days before I had my own wheels. Sleeping on Chris's couch so I could ride down with him and his dad. To be young and foolish again. And lets not forget my hero Mr. Brown. I use to listen to him in awe of his motor knowledge.

Mike, Goober wannabe


----------



## Guest

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> * They don't slip out of your hands as badly as the old ones did. You'd just be standing there with a new motor, and Whoops! Odd how they always landed on the shaft.... *


Oh yeah, the original rebuildable stock motors. Of course everyonce in awhile they would throw you a curve and use a different colored epoxy... Not that I condone this kind of action mind you....

Mike


----------



## Guest

Aaron Bomia said:


> * I think the most important thing back then was to make sure your slipper balls were lubed properly (on the RC10). I also remember tearing through sooo many idler gears too. The list goes on and on for me....and on... *


So lets see the hands of everyone that remembers chain drives! My RC10 had one. And not to be outdone there was the trackmaster belt drives.

Mike


----------



## Guest

Aaron Bomia said:


> * Oh, do you remember running the Team Losi Revolution motors? I loved those things. *


I was a Twister man myself. IIRC they were also Mockermans "first" sponsor. I was sooooo jealous (but happy for Chris). I think I may still have a juniors choice can around somewhere. For awhile Ted McCarthy was hooking me up with CAM motors too. 


Mike


----------



## psycho02

Hey Mike I also heard a legendary tale about a certain guy who went to school wearing a trench coat  full of rc10 parts and was building the rc10 in school mind you to race later that day.  what do you have to say about that story?hmmmmmmmm


----------



## NTwigs

Geez Aaron, you were breaking Associated cars even back then?? 
Anyone remember Black Magic motors or B&R Motorworks??? How about Parma's "team matched" batteries, where the factory drivers nuked them once in their cars, took them apart and resold them??? Man, I've been racing too long!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

psycho02 said:


> *I guess I just had better respect how good I have it with all this modern technology that we have now and be thankful that I did'nt have to go through the "dark ages" of r/c racing.*


I with you on that one.


----------



## NTwigs

On the scoring, I think I can do you one better. When I started racing the MART (a predecessor to the MARS series) We raced, marshalled and then scored. Scoring was you with a pencil and two stopwatches mounted on a piece of plastic. When the cars came by you wrote down the time under the lap.


----------



## KawadaKid

haha, u built a car in school mike? thats great! lol, i cant wait till im older and im telling all the newbies about the revolution when personal transponders came in. That will be fun.

Steven S.


----------



## Guest

NTwigs said:


> *Geez Aaron, you were breaking Associated cars even back then??
> Anyone remember Black Magic motors or B&R Motorworks??? *


Yup I remember them. I never remember black magic getting much recognition outside of drag, and truck pulling motors. Wasn't B&R the guys who put the one race specials, the 44 magnum (44 freakin degrees of timeing!) and the 36 degree bullet? I remember they were stinkin fast but would destroy themselves within a weak or two.

Mike


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey johny, how about a ride on saturday?


----------



## Guest

psycho02 said:


> *what do you have to say about that story?hmmmmmmmm *


Only that I would do it again in the name of HOBBY! At least Dan never told you about the RC bodies I would paint in art class.... Nothin like a laquer high to start out your day.

Mike


----------



## psycho02

Oooohhhhhh yeah he told me I was just saving those stories.


----------



## KawadaKid

Yo! J-Glo! running nitro foam or rubber
this weekend?


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

kickyfast said:


> *
> 
> Only that I would do it again in the name of HOBBY! At least Dan never told you about the RC bodies I would paint in art class.... Nothin like a laquer high to start out your day.
> 
> Mike *


Heh, what brain cells. And after painting a body in class, the whole class could blow their nose and call it art. Amazing the paint you can get in one of those suckers.

And as for Laquer High, I recall a strange look on the teachers face when we told that we really *DID NOT* want to open a window. It made english class afterwards very interesting......


----------



## psycho02

oh the golden years. those were the days huh?:lol:


----------



## KawadaKid

lol, next time im at school, im gunna look for ur pic in the that thing in the hall bill.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

That's even before my time...man, you are old...



NTwigs said:


> *On the scoring, I think I can do you one better. When I started racing the MART (a predecessor to the MARS series) We raced, marshalled and then scored. Scoring was you with a pencil and two stopwatches mounted on a piece of plastic. When the cars came by you wrote down the time under the lap. *


----------



## Rich Chang

Definitely before my time! I started this goofy racing back in January of 1999 when Jim Rousseau opened up his track in Ypsilanti. So, all I've known are transponders, good batteries (2000s just came out), and a lot more advanced cars than what was out before (the Losi SW had just won the worlds).

My wallet hasn't felt the same since then.


----------



## KawadaKid

jees man, thats not that long at all. U learn quick dont u? lol.


----------



## John Warner

Steven...

Yes, you can get a ride tomorrow, I have your dog, Teddy is here. Where do you need to be picked up from? When are your plans on joining your dog? Are you riding back with me Saturday after the night race???

Lemme know!
John


----------



## nitrorod

Steves dog is named Teddy how cute.


----------



## John Warner

Oh, Yeah... That's the doggies name alright! And he's a short little flat faced fuzzy ankle bitter with an attitude!


----------



## KawadaKid

LOL!!! thats about the best description of him i have ever heard. Yeah, im at my moms, i need to be picked up hear and im not sure about saturday night. Il let u know when i know.

Steven S.,
GS Racing Team


----------



## John Warner

Okay, I'll see you in the morning. BTW: Teddy doesn't swim to well, I threw him in the pool and he sunk right to the bottom. I had to dive down 10 feet and drag him out and give him mouth to mouth resesitation! Man, what nasty breath he has!!

Oh....j/k!! :wave:



KawadaKid said:


> *LOL!!! thats about the best description of him i have ever heard. Yeah, im at my moms. *


----------



## KawadaKid

he doesnt like water. He fell in reeds lake once and made sure he never did that again. what time in the morning?


----------



## nitrorod

John Warner said:


> *BTW: Teddy doesn't swim to well, I threw him in the pool and he sunk right to the bottom. I had to dive down 10 feet and drag him out and give him mouth to mouth resesitation! Man, what a great kisser he is!!
> 
> :wave:
> 
> *


Wow a side of John we have not seen before.


----------



## KawadaKid

LOL!! wow, u must be bored J-Glo.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Don't forget your picking me up too John, still want me to call and wake you up at 8:30????


----------



## John Warner

BentRod..... Your psychiatrist called, and want's to know why you missed your appointment again. He's also curious as to whether or not that new medication is beginning to work. Oh, and one more thing... your bunting instructor said to tell you to try bowling or some other non-contact sport!!

DamWreck... Yes!

CowWadedKid... 9:00-9:30.



DamageIncRacing said:


> *Don't forget your picking me up too John, still want me to call and wake you up at 8:30???? *


----------



## KawadaKid

Okie Dokie John. Il be up.


----------



## nitrorod

John sounds like you may need to fire up the bus for the trip to Gr Tomorrow. 

How did your softball game go Friday night? Hope it was better than that infield pop up you hit Thursday night.


----------



## KawadaKid

Good Luck to Garen Hagobian Of Team GS Racing! He is currently 39th out of 114 in nitro touring at the nitro nats. I think jody is 79th. Hardee har har. Go Garen!

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## John Warner

CrookedRod....

You must be very confused as usual. I didn't hit an infield pop-up, it was however a pop-up but it did manage to make it to the grass unlike you with your three foot putt!! Friday's game was with a (real) softball team that communicates with one another. I played second, made an un-assisited double play, fielded seven grounders, got on base with all four at bats, scored three times and we won 32 to 21!!! Oh, BTW: we played the entire game, imagine that!



nitrorod said:


> *John sounds like you may need to fire up the bus for the trip to Gr Tomorrow.
> 
> How did your softball game go Friday night? Hope it was better than that infield pop up you hit Thursday night. *


----------



## KawadaKid

hey johny! bring the tire Truer tomarow! pleeeassse!! my fioroni Foams are in!


----------



## John Warner

Hey Steven....

Not a problem with the truer. However, with the ride, the use of the truer, and dog watching, it's gonna cost ya! I need some tires for my old ride. So I either need to buy, borrow or use a set, any problem with that????




KawadaKid said:


> *hey johny! bring the tire Truer tomarow! pleeeassse!! my fioroni Foams are in! *


----------



## KawadaKid

well, i wouldnt have a problem if i had more pairs. I only have one pair. Yeah, 4 tires so i can loan you some rubber tires but thats about it fer now. I got 4 more pairs coming with my car, but that wont be here till monday. Sorry!!

Steven S.
GS Racing Team


----------



## psycho02

ingrate


----------



## Phat Dakota

hey John, just wait until Steven get his license and a car then he can repay you back for all those rides he bums off of you and favors he asks of you by being your chauffeur:lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

*sat. day and night chindig*

not to toot the horn, but fred and pete h.,allthough the reflex looks like a nice car, you should have bought the ntc3, IT WON BOTH MAINS!

SEE YA GUYS


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah, and daves electric buggy ran just as fast. Hey, BTW, if not for belts u wouldnt be able to start your shaft driven cars cuz guess whats in ur starter boxes!!!Belts rock. Just you wait until i get my new car all set up.

And another thing, the top three cars at nitro nats were belt driven cars. Two Serpents and a REFLEX.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Re: sat. day and night chindig*



NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *not to toot the horn, but fred and pete h.,allthough the reflex looks like a far superior car than my crappy one, you should have bought the ntc3, IT WON BOTH MAINS!
> SEE YA GUYS *


It kind of sounds like your not all that happy with your ntc3!


----------



## psycho02

If any of you guys do not have plans for the 4th of july and you have an off-road vehicle that you would like to race, village hobbies in Hesperia is having it's annual 4th of july trophy race. So If you would like to race some off-road on the 4th head on up it will be a good time. And oh yeah there is electricity but get there early. Bad Andy if you can you should head on up with the FrankenLosi there will be a 4wd class and a couple of the 4wd guys want to lay their eyes on the FrankenLosi.:thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Guest

psycho02 said:


> *If any of you guys do not have plans for the 4th of july and you have an off-road vehicle that you would like to race, village hobbies in Hesperia is having it's annual 4th of july trophy race. *


Hello Ken,

Are there many/any nitro trucks that race up there?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## psycho02

there were 7 or 8 nitro trucks up there today and I imagine that the 4th being a trophy race will bring some more out.:thumbsup:


----------



## nitrorod

I have to be up there on the 4th so I am going to try and go.


----------



## psycho02

Sweeeet J-Glo there will definitely be alot of trucks for you to race with up there. If you need directions let me know,although really if you can find Hesperia you can find the track.:devil:


----------



## Phat Dakota

I'd like to go since I have no plans for the 4th. Post some directions, and what time will they start and how much is entry?


----------



## John Warner

Yo, Wally, Butch....

I'm pulling the electrics out of the truck and putting them in the sedan for this weekend. Sedan.... as in a Tamiya Evolution. Shaft driven of course!

Me


----------



## John Warner

Almost forgot....

I wanted to personally thank everyone for attending this weekends day and night race. What a phenomenal turnout we had!! Even the reverse mains seemed to be enjoyable, well to some anyway!

John


----------



## psycho02

okay everyone directions to hesperia take 96 west to 31 north not 131 but 31 north you will pick up 31 north in Muskegon. take 31 north until you get to the exit for m120 take m120 to hesperia m120 runs right to hesperia. Once you are in Hesperia there are only two 4 way stops in town go straight through the first 4 way stop. This will take you into downtown Hesperia (don't blink) go through downtown until you get to the second 4 way stop take a left and then you should see the track. the hobby shop is a white building that looks like an old one room school house. I know that there are some guys in G.R. that have been there before. I think Dave Woelpers has been there as well as Scotty over at Riders, which reminds me if anyone is going to Riders before thursday tell Scotty to get he xx4 off the shelf and come on out and race it. 


C-YA Ken:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## nitrorod

Or if you are daring you can take the short cut. Just get off 96 at nunica go north till you only see people with 5 or less teeth then you will be to m-120 continue north till you get to the big oak tree then turn left. Look for the Radio Shack cars.


----------



## John Warner

I know those guy's your talking about.... They were the entire front row at the last Willie Nelson concert!! And I even know where your talking about, it's right next to that field with the cows in it, right???

J-Glo... You're Nextel??????? No workie bubba!



nitrorod said:


> *Or if you are daring you can take the short cut. Just get off 96 at nunica go north till you only see people with 5 or less teeth then you will be at m-120, continue north till you get to the big oak tree then turn left. Look for the Radio Shack cars. *


----------



## psycho02

This is true there is a way you can get off at nunica and take maple island road all the way to m120 then go to hesperia. I just gave the other way because it was less complicated and it will probably seem shorter because you can go 75 or 80 most of the way. On Maple island from nunica all the way up to hesperia there are alot of sheriffs and state cops with alot of time on their hands if you know what I mean. And if you can turn more laps than the amount of teeth in your head you might be a *******. But all kidding aside there will be no radio shack cars village hobbies is actually a good shop they stock all Losi and associcated stuff as well as being a schumacher dealer.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Yo AARP citizen, John
being a holiday weekend (sortoff), are we going to start @ around what 2:30 or three?, or are we goooing to try, say 12:30 one?
throwing the electronics on an electric car, your still planning on nitro also right?

Fred fred fred fred fred fred fred fred, if i wasn't happy w/my tc3 i wouldn't give so much caca about it!

any way you boys have a good week!


----------



## Phat Dakota

HERE'S THE QUOTE OF THE CENTURY:

taken from another forum (dodgedakotas.com) talking about why these stupid kids with their rice grinders always pick on cars, or trucks with V8's;

"the biggest problem is that these people dont know their place in the performance food chain. i dont taunt some one that i know is going to kill me in a race, because i know my role. 
you just dont feed a four cylinder rice and think you are going to beat a v-8 that has been living off of red meat."

Oh, and I will have to tell you guys this weekend about the race I got into on the way to Hooter's Saturday night when I left the track.


----------



## KawadaKid

yaaaaay! I got my vision! Not sure if i can make this next saturday but if not i will certainly be back the following week for some racing!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Steven, just have a vision that you will have it done.
quote:
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by NITROMAGNATIC 
Fred fred fred fred fred fred fred fred, if i wasn't happy w/my tc3 i wouldn't give so much caca about it! 

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Pete, You may have gotten me last Saturday and you may get me this Saturday, but you won't get me every Saturday.:devil:


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

hey old freddy, i sure hope you get your car hooked up soon then there will be no more excuses, right, good. now that we got that covered i look forward to brian j to keep taking you out and making it a lot easier for thanks brian.

see you later!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Pete, in case you have'nt noticed, my REFLEX was hooked up right out of the box. Biran Jackson taking me out all the time, now thats another story.


----------



## Phat Dakota

I'm confused, what is a Magnatic???? There's no such word in any dictionary I looked in. Unless he's referring to the word magnate. 

\Mag"nate\, [F. magnat, L. (pl.) magnates, magnati, fr. magnus great. See Master.] 1. A person of rank; a noble or grandee; a person of influence or distinction in any sphere. 

But I know that's not possible unless we're talking about the distinction of being the person most likely to rip full throttle into other opponents in his race to gain positions. Or to be the person to influence a Stock motor so much that the bronze bushings magically turn into ball bearings!:lol: 

But if that is the word he's shooting for the proper usage would be NITROMAGNAT

Just my daily input of usless information:thumbsup:


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Well fred if that is as hooked up as you get then maybe,well never mind!

Mr.phat dakota, wuz uppppp!
nitromagnatic is a conglomorate of words but basically nitro mechanic witha twist. As far as bushing turning into brg. well the tooth ferry told me to do it! Fortunatly for me the person your referring to has installed a magnet in freds car and quickly taking over the honor of the full throttle thing, but i do appreciate you thinking of me. Hope the explanation of the name clearrs things up for you good day!

sees you'all sat?


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah Fred, i got it done at John's. I still gotta get exhaust and electronics done but thats it. Thats a good one Andy!lol!


----------



## Phat Dakota

Look! it's a bird, No a plane, wait it's a FrankinLosi


----------



## Phat Dakota

I think the guy's T-shirt in the background sums it up the best.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Steven Kickin up some Dirt


----------



## Phat Dakota

Raise your right hand if you swear to tell the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth so help you god

Look below for the pic that's suppose to go with this caption labeled Steven.jpg


----------



## nitrorod

Sweet pictures of your Losi in the air. Bring the real ones with you so I can see them.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Aww look at the cute little flappy ears on this puppy mommy:hat:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Carving around the corner


----------



## Phat Dakota

Look Ma No Hands!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

Dave Catching some air


----------



## Phat Dakota

Landing off the corner double


----------



## Phat Dakota

This is the pic that goes with the above caption


----------



## KawadaKid

WOA! sweet pics andy! thanx a bunch i certainly am gunna save some of those


----------



## psycho02

Those are some Killer pics Andy :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Pete, now that Steven has his new vision together I gess your winning the A main will now be reduced to the B's.


----------



## RCTerror

Hi people! Im new to the area and I am looking for a good hobby shop and track. How often and where do you guys race? Can I get directions to your track? I'd kill for a race so I can get away from my parents!


----------



## Fred Knapp

RCTerror said:


> *Hi people! Im new to the area and I am looking for a good hobby shop and track. How often and where do you guys race? Can I get directions to your track? I'd kill for a race so I can get away from my parents! *


Well your in luck.
We are the Great Lakes Racers Club and we race every Saturday at the Grand Central Plaza 2055 28th Street S.E. right in front of Riders Hobby Shop. We start setting up at 10:00 and practise at 11:00. The first round starts around 12:00 and finished when we are finished. I look forward to seeing you Saturday.
Fred Knapp


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Well thanks for the vote of confidence fred! but i go to the b I guess that puts you in what the c, or d!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, Yeah, Yeah, and if that puts me that far down in the ranking I gess I only have one way to go,-----------------------------------*UP* :wave:


----------



## RCTerror

Thanks Knapster. What calasses do you guys run? I have a TC3, a T3, and a few others that I don't race that much. Do you guys do the three to make a class thing? How much does it cost to race?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

We run Nitro Touring, Elec. touring, and Off Road mainly, but in the past we've had people run moster truck (T-Maxx's) and modified radio shack cars. We do use the 3 to make a class rule. Cost is $10 for member and $12 for non-members- and memberships are available for $25 and get you discounted entry fees and a 10% discount on R/C stuff in Riders (anything that doesn't have a yellowish orange sticker). WE race every saturday (weather permitting) and you race 3 heats and a main. We also have night races throughout the years and those can get a little strange (right Johnny Boy!!!) 

P.S. You're from South Bend Indiana? I have an aunt that basically owns the entire corner of Broadway and Marion. I have a lot of family in the South Bend Elkhart Mishawaka area.


----------



## mike vasilion

hey, guys? Am I reading this correctly? Did Pete really win the A-main in nitro?
I guess I'm gonna have to show up on Saturday and see this for myself.


----------



## Fred Knapp

That would depend on what your definition of win is!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

C'mon Fred You know the saying- Hackin's Racin'!!! :devil: :lol: :devil:


----------



## mike vasilion

well, in order to hack, one must catch first.haha


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*ROAR in need of help...*

http://www.roarregion5.com/index2.htm

Maybe this says something about the state of R/C as of late. Seems we're not the only one's that are having a hard time getting a good turnout.

Maybe we could have a ROAR regional onroad race at Rider's :lol: . Any asphalt is better than none.

later..........


----------



## John Warner

Hey Bill,

Think maybe we should contact one of the region5 on-road directors?? Following are the asphalt races ROAR is looking to place (and 1 carpet).....

Region 5 Fuel On-Road Championship (asphalt) TBD
Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Michigan, Ohio, Wisconsin.

Region 5 Electric On-Road Championship (asphalt) TBD
Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Michigan, Ohio, Wisconsin.

Region 5 Electric On-Road Championship (carpet) TBD
Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Michigan, Ohio, Wisconsin.

ROAR region5 directors, complete with contact numbers....

*Region Director
Kenny Bergschultz*
2830 South 12th Street
Sheboygan, WI 53081 
(920) 457-5266 (home)
(920) 457-5473 (fax)
E-mail: [email protected] or [email protected]

*On-Road Assistant Director
John Warner*
1881 Bachman Road
Hastings, MI 49058 
(616) 838-2231 (home)
(616) 948-9814 (fax)
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Guest

John Warner said:


> *Hey Bill,
> 
> Think maybe we should contact one of the region5 on-road directors?? Following are the asphalt races ROAR is looking to place (and 1 carpet).....
> 
> State Fuel On-Road Championship (asphalt) TBD Michigan State (2)
> or
> State Electric On-Road Championship (asphalt) TBD Michigan State (2)
> 
> I think these may be more in order. They can both easily be one day events, and won't need as much promotion. ( Only needing to spread the word through one state instead of multiple.) Anyways, I think it would be great for the club and could very easily help with some of those indoor expenses that will be looming.
> 
> Mike
> 
> On-Road Assistant Director
> John Warner
> 1881 Bachman Road
> Hastings, MI 49058
> (616) 838-2231 (home)
> (616) 948-9814 (fax)
> E-mail: [email protected] *


How convenient. So lets do it!


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Mike as hard as it is to believe that i did win the A, in the afternoon session and night race yes i did say night won them both for ntc3 (reflex 0 so far), iwas second qualifier behind kikyfast in the afternoon and that was only by 1.4 seconds in the same lap, the only guys on the same lap everybody else was at least a lap or two down! the evening i was TQ on my own lap @ that time kikyfast was playing with his 14th engine. In the main kikyfast did say I'm waiting for you f up and something about having my children or whatever, and when all that failed, mike tried the old well if he can't see he must screw up, how you should ask?, well by putting his rtransmitter right infront of my face it did get bunddled up with a hose but it's all history anyway.

Hey eric what you meanhack my way around, if you would have payed more attention you would have seened that brian wuz having all the fun this time!

fred;I'ts going to be a long way ----------------up! :dude:


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> fred;I'ts going to be a long way ----------------up![/B]


Well,--------------------------------------Here's lookin up at cha,
*Slurp,-----------------Slurp,-------------------Gulp, AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.*


----------



## mike vasilion

well I'll be there tomorrow with my ntc3. I just hope my settup works on this track too. See you all Saturday.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

C'mon Petey!!! You know I'm only messing with ya!!! And as for Brian- When is he NOT having all the 'fun'?! :lol: :devil: :lol:


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Fred all you are going to see the smoke baby! So gulp gulp i'm shaking in my boots,bring it on pops!  :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Early Race Report*

*Head Lines* 
That awesome Reflex driven by top driver Team Moe Power leader sweeps the entire field today at the GLRC track. It was a spectacle to behold as the other drivers tried in vain to keep up. As reporters milled around the pits and at the end of the day their seemed to be a somber attitude and new found respect for the car of choice, the Reflex.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!
THENYOU WOKE UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## bascott35

*C class!!*

Hi fred
Did you move up out of the C class yet????


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

kickyfast said:


> *
> 
> How convenient. So lets do it! *


I was thinking that a state race would be more convient, also. With the MORL race going on, and the contact we have with each other via the internet, getting word around shouldn't be too hard.

Its probably too late to start something for a nitro state race, but perhaps we could come up with something this fall indoors for an electric onroad race on carpet. Thats what we race on anyways. Its been too long since we've had a good size race around. Maybe it would help to boost interest of those sitting on the proverbial fence.

Whaddya say Mr. Race Director? Sound like a lost cause? Has anyone else thought about this?

later...............


----------



## John Warner

*Re: Early Race Report*

Fred??? I'm not aware of your ability to take care of standard maintenance, but from what I just read, I think it's time you clean the residue out of that crack pipe!! LoL!!



knapster said:


> *Head Lines
> That awesome Reflex driven by top driver Team Moe Power leader sweeps the entire field today at the GLRC track. It was a spectacle to behold as the other drivers tried in vain to keep up. As reporters milled around the pits and at the end of the day their seemed to be a somber attitude and new found respect for the car of choice, the Reflex. *


----------



## KawadaKid

so who actualy won on saturday?


----------



## John Warner

Okay Bill, I like your ideas, and ways of thinking. It's evident that you should speak up more often than you do! I'll start putting things together for bringing a large race back to the greater Grand Rapids area.

Also, would everyone prefer for us to run our Saturday racing on a more stringent schedule? Such as a starting time for setting up, a starting and cut off time for registration, scheduled race times including lunch?? Speak up... it's now or never !!




DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *I was thinking that a state race would be more convient, also. With the MORL race going on, and the contact we have with each other via the internet, getting word around shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> Its probably too late to start something for a nitro state race, but perhaps we could come up with something this fall indoors for an electric onroad race on carpet. Thats what we race on anyways. Its been too long since we've had a good size race around. Maybe it would help to boost interest of those sitting on the proverbial fence.
> 
> Whaddya say Mr. Race Director? Sound like a lost cause? Has anyone else thought about this?
> 
> later............... *


----------



## KawadaKid

Ha! yah john, u on a stringent schedule....Like that would ever happen. lol.


----------



## John Warner

Mike Vasilion, with nothing less than his pure unadulterated professional driving skills assisted by his trusty Associated NTC-3 of course!! (I just had to throw that in for you Freddie Provetti)!



KawadaKid said:


> *so who actually won on saturday? *


----------



## John Warner

Oh you verrrrry funny man Master Stewart. Maybe you should give up driving toy cars and go into the comedian business. I was talking about the actual events of the day you Dork!!



KawadaKid said:


> *Ha! yah john, u on a stringent schedule....Like that would ever happen. lol. *


----------



## nitrorod

Hum sounds like something I have wanted for some time now.



John Warner said:


> *Okay Bill, I like your ideas, and ways of thinking. It's evident that you should speak up more often than you do! I'll start putting things together for bringing a large race back to the greater Grand Rapids area.
> 
> Also, would everyone prefer for us to run our Saturday racing on a more stringent schedule? Such as a starting time for setting up, a starting and cut off time for registration, scheduled race times including lunch?? Speak up... it's now or never !!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

*sat racing news recap*

as the news crew came around and asked mr spaggetti how did team driver mopower fair today?
bahama man had only one coment, (hommer simpson comes to mind doh!)  :wave:

hey john appreciate you coming up to driverstand and giving me the words of advise!but when i got home and tore in to the car to find out why the back end started coming a little loose, well i found the e clip that holds the pinion gear in the diff was at the bottom of the diff case, and shaped into a small figure 8.

  

like i said earlier fred THEN YOU WOKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *Also, would everyone prefer for us to run our Saturday racing on a more stringent schedule? Such as a starting time for setting up, a starting and cut off time for registration, scheduled race times including lunch?? Speak up... it's now or never !!*


I'd just like to know what time we're expected to be at Rider's to set up and when sign ups will be open and racing will be begin. If everyone agrees to start later, that's fine by me.

Oh, and I'd like to take a moment to thank Bad Andy for his performance this week. Thanks to him, I had good finishes in two different races. First, his motor puked on him in Hesperia allowing me to finish third instead of fourth (and go home with a nifty plaque). Second, his timely exit from the main on saturday allowed me to finish second.

To Bad Andy, I salute you!:devil: One of these days I'll buy you a beer at Hooters in recognition of this great act!:thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

just wait until i get settled down into my vision! Im not letting that old TC3 get another win!


----------



## mike vasilion

thank's for the comment John.

btw, Pete, my rear diff is totally melted, man. Don't know what the [email protected]#% happened.


----------



## John Warner

Well, I guess I've finally found the proof the shaft drive guy's wanted! Seems like I don't remember seeing a shaft look like this, especially when it's only two weeks old! A fine example of another great Trinity product.


----------



## KawadaKid

dude, ur car came with a defective wably shaft!!! Yah, thats great for effiecency.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

KawadaKid said:


> *dude, ur car came with a defective wably shaft!!! Yah, thats great for effiecency. *


Oh God, let's not start this one again. That's it. I'm using a magnetic propulsion system from now on. No belts, no shafts, no nothing........... I wonder how many sub-C cells this is gonna take. Better get another charger!

later.........


----------



## John Warner

Steven.... You obviously don't get the point here. First of all, yes the shaft was defective. And yes, Associated gladly replaced it. But..... It came that way in the box, and once replaced, works flawlessly. However, this belt wasn't defective, it was caused by a stone. (sound familluar?) And will more than likely happen again, but will NEVER happen to a shaft driven car. Shafts don't become worn out, strech or slip and fall off, nor do they break in the middle of a heat or even worse, your main!!!!



KawadaKid said:


> *dude, ur car came with a defective wably shaft!!! Yah, thats great for effiecency. *


----------



## John Warner

Hey Bill, here's a thought.... Lets you and I invent a soda powered car? That way we could lay down the traction for everyone else!! OhhhhhYeah!

BTW: I was given this belt by a prominent driver that races with you every weekend!!


----------



## John Warner

Man, what boring lives we must lead. I mean it's 1:00am on a Saturday night (Sunday morning) and here we sit typing on a computer!!

Geezh!


----------



## John Warner

Well, I had this strange thought so I thought I'd share it with you..... If your belt broke, your pants would fall down, right? But if your shaft was broke, well then you'd have a REAL problem!!

I gotta go to bed, Night-Night all


----------



## KawadaKid

pish posh! Belts rock.


----------



## Phat Dakota

*I Hate Associated Crap!!*

Bill- I'll do anything to help out. That main was just the sum of everything that didn't go wrong in my qualifiers comming back to crap on me. Not a single mistake in my qualifiers and three mistakes in the main. It all ended when that stupid Team ASSociated wheel nut flew off and I had a tripod. Everyone says Team Lousy for Losi, but at least the first three letters in their name doesn't describe their products.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Well, I guess I've finally found the proof the shaft drive guy's wanted! Seems like I don't remember seeing a shaft look like this, especially when it's only two weeks old! A fine example of another great Trinity product. *


Those guys over at Trinity sure are efficient. After there lab tecs ran some computer inhancements and diagnostics on this SMC-500 belt it has been determined that is was a manufacturing defect. Joel has assured me that he will talk to Ernie to see that corrective measures are taken to insure that this is not a reaccuring problem.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Re: C class!!*



bascott35 said:


> *Hi fred
> Did you move up out of the C class yet???? *


Scott, I made it into the A. I could'nt run it beacuse by reciever batteries went dead.


----------



## nitrorod

knapster said:


> Those guys over at Trinity sure are efficient. After there lab tecs ran some computer inhancements and diagnostics on this SMC-500 belt it has been determined that is was a manufacturing defect. *Joel * has assured me that he will talk to *Ernie * to see that corrective measures are taken to insure that this is not a reaccuring problem.


Wow Fred is on a first name basis with his parts guys.


----------



## mike vasilion

well, jerod, you'd be on a first name basis with associated if there were only 10 people with the car.hehe :lol:


----------



## KawadaKid

no, Freds just an R/C Superstar.


----------



## bascott35

*Re: Re: DVM*



knapster said:


> *
> Scott, I made it into the A. I could'nt run it beacuse by reciever batteries went dead. *


Hay Riders has DVM's and onbord volt meters.
Thay even have battery charger. 
The address to Riders Hobby Shop is 2055 28st s.e. Grand Rapids MI 49508 
The phone (616)247 9933 Ask for Tyrone or Tom in the R/C Dept.


----------



## John Warner

Scotty, Thanks so much for the infomercial, but the problem actually stems from a defective receiver pack. Seems it won't take, nor hold a charge according to Father Fredrick. Oh, you'd never believe this but the pack is manufactured by one of our top quality companies that goes by the name of trinity, imagine that!

:wave: :dude: :wave:


----------



## John Warner

*From our "what it's worth department"*

I took the liberty of looking up the word trinity on the Websters on-line dictonary. Here's the results.....

*
\Trin"i*ty\, n. [OE. trinitee, F. trinit['e], L. trinitas, fr. trini three each. See Trinal.] 1. (Christian Theol.) The union of three persons (the Father, the Son, and the Holy Ghost) in one Godhead, so that all the three are one God as to substance, but three persons as to individuality.*

I didn't see the all mighty dollar mentioned anywhere!! Oh, well


----------



## bascott35

*Tamiya*

Hi J.W.
How did you do with that tamiya shaft drive car on Sat. ???
Did you make the a class???:wave: :roll: :wave:


----------



## John Warner

Scott.. personally I think the Tamiya did just fine considering I needed a gear change and only had the one pinion and one spur. Plus, I only ran one race, but... I will be running the EvoII this winter without a doubt!! Bye-bye Associated.


----------



## bascott35

*tamiya*

Hi J.W.
Did you like the sale price on the box???
I priced it just for you!!
:devil: :roll: :devil:


----------



## John Warner

*Re: tamiya*

OhhhhhhYeah!! When I took it down from the shelf with Tyrone and looked at it, I almost had a heart attack!! 



bascott35 said:


> *Hi J.W.
> Did you like the sale price on the box???
> I priced it just for you!!
> :devil: :roll: :devil: *


----------



## bascott35

*Re: Re: tamiya*



John Warner said:


> *OhhhhhhYeah!! When I took it down from the shelf with Tyrone and looked at it, I almost had a heart attack!!
> 
> *


Good!!! :lol:  :wave: 
Did you pay that price???


----------



## John Warner

*Re: Re: Re: tamiya*

Sure I did, plus the nominal tip of course!!



bascott35 said:


> *Good!!! :lol:  :wave:
> Did you pay that price??? *


----------



## John Warner

*RC Terror..... Did you ever make it by the track this weekend?? Just curious because we had some racers names in the computer that I didn't know, so thought maybe one of them may have been you!*


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Re: HERES WHAT ITS REALLY WORTH*



John Warner said:


> *I took the liberty of looking up the word trinity on the Websters on-line dictonary. Here's the results.....
> 
> \Trin"i*ty\, n. [OE. trinitee, F. trinit['e], L. trinitas, fr. trini three each. See Trinal.] 1. (Christian Theol.) The union of three persons (the Father, the Son, and the Holy Ghost) in one Godhead, so that all the three are one God as to substance, but three persons as to individuality.
> I didn't see the all mighty dollar mentioned anywhere!! Oh, well  *


Wow, were going here now!
Geez John, I think your panties are two tight.
Anyway the Bible also mentions that" let he who is without sin should cast the first stone." It also says that you should Love your neighbours, Love your enemies for God is Love.

Love, (Noun Intenseaffection and warm feeling for another. Strong desire for another person. (Verb To feel love for. To like or desire enthusiastically.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Re: Re: Re: DVM*



bascott35 said:


> *
> Hay Riders has DVM's and onbord volt meters.
> Thay even have battery charger.
> The address to Riders Hobby Shop is 2055 28st s.e. Grand Rapids MI 49508
> The phone (616)247 9933 Ask for Tyrone or Tom in the R/C Dept. *


I'm still laughing,Laugh. (VERB To produce Inatriculate sounds expressive of Mirth, Joy or Derision. To drive or influence by or as if by laughing.


----------



## John Warner

I must agree with you Daddy, that was pretty comicial!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Why thank you, I thought you might get a *"Laugh"* out of that.


----------



## John Warner

Hey Mike, help me out here. I'm being out-philosophized here!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

*HELP*



John Warner said:


> *Hey Mike, help me out here. I'm being out-philosophized here!! *


Mike,
Before you come to the aid of John, I would like to take this opportunity to say that it was a real pleasure racing with you Saturday. You sure have you car hooked-up. Also was looking forward to runing the A main with someone of you caliber. Maybe next time.
Fred.


----------



## John Warner

*Re: HELP*

Oops... wrong Mike there big Daddy! I was hoping Mr. Slaughter would help me out since he's been known to come up with some really off the wall stuff.



knapster said:


> *
> Mike,
> Before you come to the aid of John, I would like to take this opportunity to say that it was a real pleasure racing with you Saturday. You sure have you car hooked-up. Also was looking forward to runing the A main with someone of you caliber. Maybe next time.
> Fred. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, Thats whom I'm referring to.


----------



## nitrorod

The two of you need a hobby.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Whats you talkin bout Willis?


----------



## John Warner

Really..... Well, at least we attend the one we already are trying to do on a weekly basis unlike some others that we won't mention. However, I will post his initials... their JERROD GLOVER!! So there... hehehehehehehehehehehehehhe!!!



nitrorod said:


> *The two of you need a hobby. *


----------



## nitrorod

Ouch....Well just to clear the air as to where I was this weekend, I had the joy of spending my weekend with my in-laws. After all we all need a weekend off sometimes.



John Warner said:


> *Really..... Well, at least we attend the one we already are trying to do on a weekly basis unlike some others that we won't mention. However, I will post his initials... their JERROD GLOVER!! So there... hehehehehehehehehehehehehhe!!!
> 
> *


----------



## psycho02

J-Glo raced this week he attended the annual 4th of july trophy race in Hesperia.


----------



## John Warner

Hummmmmm guess your family is different than mine because after spending time with mine I need a vacation!!!!!



nitrorod said:


> *Ouch....Well just to clear the air as to where I was this weekend, I had the joy of spending my weekend with my in-laws. After all we all need a weekend off sometimes.
> 
> *


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *J-Glo raced this week he attended the annual 4th of july trophy race in Hesperia. *


So Ken, how'd he do anyway????


----------



## nitrorod

Well I did get to run two rounds in the dirt and had the truck going good till my battry bar came off.


----------



## John Warner

Battery bars are over-rated, who needs em!!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

Yeah, batteries are for flash lights!!!

You nitro Foam Fellers better watch out, cuz i just had a _Vision_ of my car in the lead!!


----------



## nitrorod

KawadaKid said:


> *Yeah, batteries are for flash lights!! *


Or as Fred can tell us Nitro Cars


----------



## John Warner

Your gonna need that flashlight because that vision you had must have been in the dark, like a dream maybe???!!



KawadaKid said:


> *Yeah, batteries are for flash lights!!!
> 
> You nitro Foam Fellers better watch out, cuz i just had a Vision of my car in the lead!! *


----------



## nitrorod

So in the whole Belt vs. Shaft war where do chains come in? Like the one in a Kyosho Slingshot 4wd?


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah yeah yeah...

J-Glo....u....a nitro guy? Do i recall u last week saying...."oh, im sick of this nitro Crap, im gunna sell my car, lalalalalala"


----------



## John Warner

We use chains to move vans out of the way that were parked in the middle of our track again!!!!! Not to mention breaking a floor jack in the process.


----------



## nitrorod

Does this sound like NitroManatee to anyone eles?



KawadaKid said:


> *yeah yeah yeah...
> 
> J-Glo....u....a nitro guy? Do i recall u last week saying...."oh, im sick of this nitro Crap, im gunna sell my car, lalalalalala" *


----------



## KawadaKid

let me guess, Signal Graphics?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

What'ja do Johnny Boy? Have to move the 'We Be Signs' van again like we did last year?:devil: :lol: :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Steven, you get the award for the day. You are the quickest to answer that question!! I'll be emailing you your check tonight!!



KawadaKid said:


> *let me guess, Signal Graphics? *


----------



## KawadaKid

sweet, how much do i get?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

No fair! his computers quicker than mine!!!


----------



## psycho02

This whole shaft,belt,and now chain thing is starting to look like a game of rock paper scissors. everybody should just go back to offroad and then you would'nt have to worry about all of that. :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

You guys can play rock paper scissors... I'll bring my sledgehammer:lol: :lol:


----------



## KawadaKid

Pish Posh, Belts still rock, and will always reign supreme.


----------



## John Warner

The check that's being emailed to you is in the amount of *$100,000.00* and it's yours to keep!! Meaning you can't spend it!!!!!!!!



KawadaKid said:


> *sweet, how much do i get? *


----------



## John Warner

But... Second place is good for *$50,000.00* but you'll recieve your payment via the same standard method! 



DamageIncRacing said:


> *No fair! his computers quicker than mine!!! *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy! Do you know any good malpractice or wrongful death attorneys? The dad thing ya know...


----------



## KawadaKid

Just call Sam.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Figured as much...


----------



## John Warner

Eric... nope, wished I did. Other than the one I used which is in Jackson, I don't know any. Although there is one here in Wastings, but I can't think of his name at the moment.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Tried him before- He just refered me to a lawyer who was too busy sitting with his thumb up his A.. to be concerned with something this 'small'. Excuse me, but when was 6.5 mil deemed small?


----------



## KawadaKid

wowzers....


----------



## John Warner

I do know he drives a new Corvette which he buys new every year, and doesn't drive in the winter. He's located in the "Law Depot" on Railroad street. It's close to the Admiral station, only a block away.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I figure a mil to each of my brothers and sisters and a mil and a half for yours truly for taking care of him for ten years


----------



## John Warner

Steven.... reign = rain????


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Does he do the 'we don't get paid unless you do' things?


----------



## KawadaKid

john, your crazy, it says reign to me...:devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

well, i got my number of posts in today, its time for gta3. Cya.


----------



## John Warner

Erick... Yep


----------



## John Warner

Thank you for taking care of that Steven, good job!!


----------



## RCTerror

Hello Mister Warner. I did go to your track this weekend but I was unable to race. I did get a chance to look around and it looks like you guys have a pretty good time. I'll have to see if I can get up there to race with you all this coming weekend. What is this morl race that everybody is talking about? Could you e-mail me with some info?

[email protected]


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wow, this place got busy!


----------



## mxatv151

hey there guys, remember me?..... it's been a while... anyway just wanted you all to know that my Mugen is {NOT} for sale now.... I like the speed too much. after letting fellow r/c and mountin bike enthusiest {Tyrone} tangle w/ the carb....WOW...:thumbsup: so hope to see ya'll next week.....:wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

I glad you came to your sences!


----------



## John Warner

You have mail!!



RCTerror said:


> *Hello Mister Warner. I did go to your track this weekend but I was unable to race. I did get a chance to look around and it looks like you guys have a pretty good time. I'll have to see if I can get up there to race with you all this coming weekend. What is this morl race that everybody is talking about? Could you e-mail me with some info?
> 
> [email protected] *


----------



## John Warner

What's this "HOPE" stuff you talk about?????



mxatv151 said:


> *hey there guys, remember me?..... it's been a while... anyway just wanted you all to know that my Mugen is [[[NOT]]]] for sale now.... I like the speed too much. after letting fellow r/c and mountin bike enthusiest {Tyrone} fiddle w/ the carb....WOW...:thumbsup: so hope to see ya'll next week.....:wave: *


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *What's this "HOPE" stuff you talk about?????
> *


"HOPE"
1. To wish for on one hand and see whats in the other, Expectation.


----------



## KawadaKid

my electrics are all done! Im ready for some action this weekend!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Steven, did you take it out for a test drive?


----------



## KawadaKid

not yet, i was going to but i recently found my starter box was...how shall we say....dead as a door nail. I'll charge it tonight and drive tomarow.


----------



## bascott35

Hi DamageIncRacing
I know how mutch you LOVE FORD's so i though you would like
my new Avatar!!! 
That is below my user name.
:wave: :dude:


----------



## Rainn2378

Hey Scotty you know who that is right????


----------



## bascott35

I am still learning some of user names!!
Rainn2378 is this Sandy??
Is Erica DamageIncRacing??


----------



## Rainn2378

Yup sure is!!:wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

KawadaKid said:


> *not yet, i was going to but i recently found my starter box was...how shall we say....dead as a door nail. I'll charge it tonight and drive tomarow. *


O.K., How did it go today? Do you like it or what?


----------



## John Warner

Hey Fred, check out THIS picture!!! Pretty Scary


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well, you've got me there. I've got to get a digital camera.


----------



## John Warner

Yep, I gave the wording you and I talked about last night a lot of thought, and since your so quick with a come back, I decided that what the heck, a picture is worth a thousand words!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

I think I'll go shopping now!


----------



## nitrorod

Wow scary




John Warner said:


> *Hey Fred, check out THIS picture!!! Pretty Scary  *


----------



## John Warner

Is this the real Chris Farley????


----------



## John Warner

Hey J-Glo..... You'd better be nice, know what I mean??????


----------



## Fred Knapp

Come on John, why singel me and Pete out? Put J-Glo on here also!


----------



## John Warner

So, is anybody missing this yet???? I am!!!


----------



## John Warner

I have over a thousand pic's stored, and I have a "Special" one of J-Glo!! And I do mean it's rather different to say the least! Let's just say it's of him with his fly catcher hanging out. OhhhhYeah!



knapster said:


> *Come on John, why single me and Pete out? Put J-Glo one here also! *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dude, you need to put that one up.


----------



## John Warner

But I do have this one, and it's NOT XXX-rated.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Man this is a great hobby.
It looks like someone punched J-rod in the eye?


----------



## John Warner

Well, whatcha think J-Glo.... Should I "hang" it up here?????


----------



## John Warner

Fred, that's one of the pic's from when he, andy and a buch of the other's had those special tape covered containers, remember?? Thats why he looks like he's not all there. But then again nothing unusual, right???



knapster said:


> *Man this is a great hobby.
> It looks like someone punched J-rod in the eye? *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Oh yeah, Its all clear now.


----------



## John Warner

I see NitroMagnatic, NitroManatee, NitroAttitude, NitroPedro or whatever his name is this week wandering around!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Does the manatee have his tongue?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well I ordered a front swaybar kit, maybe that will help me get throught the infield a little faster. Oh yes, a spring set as well.


----------



## John Warner

Wouldn't want Steven to feel left out, now would we???


----------



## John Warner

How about a close-up??


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thats wrong, just plain wrong.


----------



## John Warner

Fred..... See if this link will work.....

http://www.elderly.com/vintage/items/30U-10596.htm


----------



## Fred Knapp

It works, so when you picking it up.


----------



## John Warner

I have to un-load this one first!!!!!!!!!

http://www.elderly.com/vintage/items/30U-9770.htm


----------



## Fred Knapp

I thought that was worth some $1,700,00 busks?


----------



## John Warner

That link was from a couple years ago!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

If I may ask, what are you selling it for.


----------



## John Warner

If I put it back at Elderly on consignment, I'll list it for $900.00 I guess??


----------



## Fred Knapp

That kewl, you'll have the tele that you what and some change.


----------



## John Warner

After all, it is a one of a kind! They made plenty in green & red, but I have the only one in yellow that I'm aware of.


----------



## John Warner

And I need that change you speak of for you!



knapster said:


> *That kewl, you'll have the tele that you what and some change. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Darn your fast, but like I said Thats kewl, you'll have the tele that you what and some change.


----------



## John Warner

Quicker than you old timer! And change for you, did you miss that???


----------



## Fred Knapp

We are getting back to even every week.


----------



## John Warner

But then again, if you had your nextime on, I could be saving my fingers


----------



## Fred Knapp

Its on now.


----------



## John Warner

It's about time!! Thank you


----------



## nitrorod

I think we need a rule about cameras at the track like the rule about cameras at bachelor parties.


----------



## John Warner

Whew!! Only 750 more to go 





<<-------<<<<


----------



## nitrorod

What you get then John a medal or a chest to pin it on?


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, I agree! That way pictues would be much more valuable in the future 

Maybe I'll bring the camcorder along this weekend and see if I can get some .JPEG's Hummmmmm, now theres a thought!!!



nitrorod said:


> *I think we need a rule about cameras at the track like the rule about cameras at bachelor parties. *


----------



## John Warner

I gave up on the chest years ago, besides the female variety is much more appealing than my own. Nope, only another 748 to go and I'll become a "HobbyTalk Pro"!!!



nitrorod said:


> *What you get then John a medal or a chest to pin it on? *


----------



## nitrorod

How many do I need to get to Elder Statesman like you?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hola Mi Amigos!!! Oh wait- I forgat where I was... Whats up ya old coots?!:lol: :devil: :lol:


----------



## John Warner

Well hey there Erica, waaaaazzzzzuuuuuup??? Old coots??? Geez! At least I'm old enough to have grown out of my hairstyle from the 70's!! You'd better be nice too, remember that little Lion King blankie of yours???? I have pictures!


----------



## John Warner

I'm thinking it's 1000, but I've been wrong before! Hank???



nitrorod said:


> *How many do I need to get to Elder Statesman like you? *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

As you may recall ya old coot, that I was given yon "blankie" by you- And you called it a sleeping bag!!!:lol: :devil: :lol:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Besides- I was cold riding IN THE BACK of Daves truck and probably would have covered up with a tarp if I had one...:devil: :lol: :devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah john, u should put his pic on! u picked on all of us, its his turn!


----------



## Guest

tarp i like that.it makes one slide much better


----------



## KawadaKid

LOL!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

now all u need are some harder brakes!


----------



## John Warner

Or Erica needs a softer head!


----------



## KawadaKid

well, all that hair cushions some of the blow.


----------



## John Warner

Hey.... You guy's might want to go check out this month's newsletter because some of you just might be in it!!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?threadid=19293&pagenumber=2


----------



## KawadaKid

c'mon john, lets see it!


----------



## John Warner

ACTUALLY, HERE'S A BETTER LINK.....

http://home.attbi.com/~jglover37/images/july.htm


----------



## KawadaKid

where, i didnt see any newsletter. Hey look, 300 posts.


----------



## John Warner

Steven, I'l try and make this easy for you. See the little blue letters below what your reading??? Use your little mouse and left click on them, there now, wasn't that easy???

http://home.attbi.com/~jglover37/images/july.htm


----------



## KawadaKid

thanx john. lol.


----------



## John Warner

*Hello, anybody interested in reading this month's GLRC newsletter, please click on the link below. We will have them with us at the track this Saturday if you'd prefer to have one of your very own. Also, we have a thread entitled GLRC Newsletter* 

http://home.attbi.com/~jglover37/images/july.htm


----------



## bascott35

*didgital camera*



knapster said:


> *Well, you've got me there. I've got to get a digital camera. *


Hi Fred
Yes you do!!!
I'm having fun with mine...


----------



## John Warner

*Re: didgital camera*

Ohhhh, me to you just don't know how much!! But.... keep this in mind, the best is yet to come!!



bascott35 said:


> *Hi Fred
> Yes you do!!!
> I'm having fun with mine... *


----------



## bascott35

*Re: Re: didgital camera*




John Warner said:


> *Ohhhh, me to you just don't know how much!! But.... keep this in mind, the best is yet to come!!
> 
> *


Hi J.W.
I will have to bring mine with me to work on sat.
Not this sat, But next!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Re: Re: didgital camera*



John Warner said:


> *But.... keep this in mind, the best is yet to come!!
> *


Oh Please, give it a rest already.


----------



## John Warner

What do you mean you just got home Fred?? It's like 11:30pm already, are you sure it's okay for somebody your age to be up this late???? Where have you been anyway? At the old folks convention?


----------



## John Warner

Shhhhhhh...... don't tell anybody, but I think ol' Freds been shopping for one of those new fangled cameras!!


----------



## Rainn2378

Hey umm Johnny Boy when do i get to see these pics of Eric with this blankie????


----------



## Omega Pi

*Newsletter*

Hey John, before you go ahead and print copies of that newletter, you may wish to do a spell correction....in the first couple of sentences, instead of "their" it's "there"....just thought you'd want people to at least think we know how to spell!!!!! 

Hopefully we'll see everyone Saturday!!!

Omega Pi


----------



## John Warner

Rainn...... Will do as soon as I get them from Jerrod!!

Omega...... Hopefully Jerrod will read your post and make the corrections. He's the one thats doing the newsletter!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*New Schedule for Saturday Racing:* 
*10:30 Track Set-up*
*11:30-12:00 Sign-up*
*12:30 First Round of Qualifying*
*1:30- 2:00 Lunch Break*
*2:00- 3:00 Second Round of Qualifying*
*3:00- 4:00 Final Qualifying Round*
*4:00 Mains Start*

So, are these the times we can expect this weekend?


----------



## John Warner

You'd better darn well believe it!! Is this okay, or would you prefer something different??



DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *New Schedule for Saturday Racing:
> 
> 10:30 Begin track Set-up
> 11:30-12:00 Registration
> 12:30 First Round of Qualifying
> 1:30- 2:00 Lunch Break
> 2:00- 3:00 Second Round of Qualifying
> Reshuffle heat boards
> 3:00- 4:00 Third and Final Qualifying Round
> 4:00 Mains Start
> 
> So, are these the times we can expect this weekend?:thumbsup: *


----------



## mike vasilion

hey ofr, when you gonna come to lansing and beat me, like I did to you at your "home track"?:devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *What do you mean you just got home Fred?? It's like 11:30pm already, are you sure it's okay for somebody your age to be up this late???? Where have you been anyway? At the old folks convention? *


I went to watch the cars crash at the Berlin durby.


----------



## nitrorod

Oh man I missed it.....



knapster said:


> *
> I went to watch the cars crash at the Berlin durby. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yes you did miss it.
Kewl, that swaybar kit that I back ordered yesterday is in today and shiping tomorrow.


----------



## nitrorod

*Re: Newsletter*

Thanks For the input but I doubt that with most of our racers that they care, for the most part I think that they would like the newsletter in picture form. The corection has been made.



Omega Pi said:


> *Hey John, before you go ahead and print copies of that newletter, you may wish to do a spell correction....in the first couple of sentences, instead of "their" it's "there"....just thought you'd want people to at least think we know how to spell!!!!!
> 
> Hopefully we'll see everyone Saturday!!!
> 
> Omega Pi *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

So Johnny Boy... Are we doing the car pool or caravan thing to the MORL race next week? Anybody got an empty SEAT? Notice I didn't say BED OF TRUCK! Though if I have to I have to!!! :lol: :devil: :lol:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *You'd better darn well believe it!! Is this okay, or would you prefer something different??*


No, it looks good to me. Just wanted to make sure I was on the same page as everyone else.


----------



## nitrorod

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *
> 
> No, it looks good to me. Just wanted to make sure I was on the same page as everyone else. *


Yeah we are all on page 75 now....


----------



## nitrorod

*12th scale*

So I know it is a little early for this but Ken Kennedy and I were talking this past weekend and now I am wondering who is going to run 12th scale with us this year. I know that I am going to and am thinking about the Speedmertchent car anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, I have a tought on that. Um, let me see-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------shoot, I lost it.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Just a minute, I know, Yeah, 
*Can you hear me now!*


----------



## Fred Knapp

No, thats not it. here it is.
Can you hear me now?


----------



## John Warner

Hey Fred, would I be safe in assuming that you have a hard time getting to sleep at night??? I base this thought on the fact that you can come up with some really off the wall stuff, and I'm guessing that those thoughts come while your tossing and turning, am I close????

can you hear me now, oh boy!! with a megaphone none the less!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yes I can. Its as clear as mud.


----------



## John Warner

I wonder who it was that gave Jerrod that black eye anyway. Softball maybe? nawwww, he doesn't get that close to one, although I have seen him catch. Maybe it was Amy when she found out about that TC3 he bought, hummmmmmm....... now there's a thought!! 



knapster said:


> *No, thats not it. here it is.
> Can you hear me now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Last time I talked with her she said she was trying to keep him in line. You never know.


----------



## John Warner

*Re: 12th scale*

FicklePickle..... I'll be running 1/12 scale (Calandra of course) But, thought I'd mention that the spelling of the name of the car your planning on running may be helpful before you order it, otherwise who knows what you may end up with!!
""Speedmerchant"" I believe is the proper spelling 




nitrorod said:


> *So I know it is a little early for this but Ken Kennedy and I were talking this past weekend and now I am wondering who is going to run 12th scale with us this year. I know that I am going to and am thinking about the Speedmertchent car anyone have any thoughts on this? *


----------



## psycho02

YES!!!!!!! 12TH SCALE. We need to run 12th scale this winter. If you guys don't run it I am gonna just show up and run by myself for 8 minutes darnit. But I will make a deal, I don't really like touring cars but if we can get some 12th scale classes going I will add myself into the touring car mix also:thumbsup: SO LETS GO.


----------



## John Warner

I agree Fred, I've heard she has a pretty mean left hook! 



knapster said:


> *Last time I talked with her she said she was trying to keep him in line. You never know. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

I don't know the first thing about those cars!


----------



## John Warner

Ken in a sedan?? Man, this is gonna be interesting to say the least!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

I gess I do know something. Bomia gave me the inside scoop on how to win.


----------



## John Warner

Well, lets see.... they have four wheels & tires, 4 batteries cells, 1 servo, 1 ESC, 1 body. Pretty much like a sedan except less maintinence and setup work, their cheaper too! Besides, what did you know about sedans before you got into them??????



knapster said:


> *I don't know the first thing about those cars! *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Good point!


----------



## John Warner

Not only that, but I'm trying to drive a nitro, and I know nothing about those stupid things, and it shows!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Maybe you should let NitroKing set your car up for you.


----------



## psycho02

John, I have kept the secret pretty good, but I can drive a sedan too just don't tell anyone. In fact I have a tc3 that needs a front differential otherwise ready to go that I could break out at a moments notice. Foam or Rubber I have driven both it dos'nt matter. I just get tired of looking for the darn jumps


----------



## John Warner

Okay already, so get on that fancy invention called a telephone and order one up for yourself! Why wait????



knapster said:


> *Good point! *


----------



## John Warner

NitroKing, am I safe in assuming your speaking of NitroManateeMagnitudeMultitude???

Ken, I'd have to see it for myself, which I haven't as of today!



knapster said:


> *Maybe you should let NitroKing set your car up for you. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

I will have to wait until the other half is'nt looking


----------



## John Warner

Hummmmmm...... Hey Fred, since it would appear that your car is dialed, how about I just drive your Trinitymobile this weekend??


----------



## John Warner

Been there, done that.... opps, wait a minute.... doing it now!!



knapster said:


> *I will have to wait until the other half is'nt looking *


----------



## psycho02

Well I have, in fact I have put myself on the podium of a few touring car A mains. Don't you worry I will provide you with some proof soon enough.:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Guess what...... I'll be waiting!!!



psycho02 said:


> *Well I have, in fact I have put myself on the podium of a few touring car A mains. Don't you worry I will provide you with some proof soon enough.:thumbsup: *


----------



## psycho02

Just like you are ready to put that new t3 of yours on some dirt right???:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *NitroKing, am I safe in assuming your speaking of NitroManateeMagnitudeMultitude???
> *


Yes, It is he to whom I have mentioned
and no, I think I'll run my own car thank you very much.


----------



## psycho02

Unfortunately I don't do any of that nitro stuff though. How many electric cars have been showing up on Saturdays?


----------



## John Warner

I would enjoy running the dirt, in fact I'll make the "A" main too!! (just as long as I'm one of only six that show up!!)


----------



## Fred Knapp

Later!


----------



## John Warner

Last Saturday we had 14 of them running both rubber and foam, including myself with a Tamiya car! Bring it!!


Fred.... awe, come on, I want to drive a Trinity car, besides.... you've got plenty of spare parts!



psycho02 said:


> *Unfortunately I don't do any of that nitro stuff though. How many electric cars have been showing up on Saturdays? *


----------



## psycho02

Well then I look forward to seeing you on Dirt.:


----------



## John Warner

Must Freddy Provetti's bedtime ,)



knapster said:


> *Later! *


----------



## psycho02

Do you know where I can find a front Diff for a tc3? my car has the front one way (it came like that) and I don't like it I think I would rather have the diff.


----------



## psycho02

Well you know he is an old timer and he is going to need his rest. besides lights out in the retirement home is 11:00.:devil: :lol:


----------



## John Warner

Actually, I have a couple of them here, if I can remember I'll put one in the trailer and it'll be there whenever your down our way! (at Rider's)

Oh yeah, I forgot they turned the lights off at 11:00 



psycho02 said:


> *Do you know where I can find a front Diff for a tc3? my car has the front one way (it came like that) and I don't like it I think I would rather have the diff. *


----------



## bascott35

*retirement home*



John Warner said:


> *Actually, I have a couple of them here, if I can remember I'll put one in the trailer and it'll be there whenever your down our way! (at Rider's)
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot they turned the lights off at 11:00
> 
> *


Most retirement homes lights out at 10:00pm!!!
If Fred is up past 11:00pm he is breaking curfew...
I know this because I spent two weeks in one back in 1997 
with a broken arm!!!!! :wave:


----------



## John Warner

Well I figured I might as post a picture of myself, well sort of!!


----------



## bascott35

John Warner said:


> *Well I figured I might as post a picture of myself, well sort of!! *


Hay john 
Is this you at age of 5 years old????:wave: :devil:


----------



## John Warner

And, not to be outdone... I even managed to find some of Eric's missing family!!!


----------



## John Warner

Oh you verrrrrrrrry funny little man. Just you wait, I have some other pictures of you in my archives, and maybe I'll spend a little time morphing one of them!!! Just for you, call it paybacks if you will 



bascott35 said:


> *
> Hay john
> Is this you at age of 5 years old????:wave: :devil: *


----------



## John Warner

Scott.... I went ahead and morphed the picture I had of you,
hope you like your NEW LOOKS!!! Just think, with a little surgery, this really could be you!!!


----------



## bascott35

John Warner said:


> *Scott.... I went ahead and morphed the picture I had of you, hope you like your NEW LOOKS!!! *


hay johnny boy 
Thank you for making looking so good!!!!
unlike the last pic....


----------



## John Warner

Well I figured after working with him for ALL these years, you finally started looking like him! You know, kind of like when a guy starts looking like his dog???



bascott35 said:


> *
> hey Johnnie boy
> Thank you for making me look so cute!!!!
> unlike the last pic.... *


----------



## John Warner

Garrett said he wonders when your going to start acting like him!!! Ever met Freds dog Kramer?, what a resemblance those two have!!


----------



## bascott35

*bed time*

It is 1:10am nextime time will past my bed time.
have a goood night all!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

*Re: Re: Newsletter*



nitrorod said:


> *Thanks For the input but I doubt that with most of our racers that they care, for the most part I think that they would like the newsletter in picture form. The corection has been made.
> 
> *



I care!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

psycho02 said:


> *Unfortunately I don't do any of that nitro stuff though. How many electric cars have been showing up on Saturdays? *


Last saturday saw 8 cars line up for stock electric on rubber shoes. Of course, we finished the day with only 7 of them. Seems someone with a Tamiya couldn't finish the day.:devil: 

Anyways, I'm looking forward to some more stock action this weekend. Of course 19 turns would probably be better, but I guess you gotta take what you can get....


----------



## John Warner

Boy it seems like picking on NitroRodent has become a full time past time of mine, but I just couldn't help but notice and post this one!!!

*Originally posted by nitrorod 
Thanks For the input but I doubt that with most of our racers that they care, for the most part I think that they would like the newsletter in picture form. The corection has been made.*


Now correct me if I'm worng, but isn't this the proper spelling of the word ==>Correction<== ??

Oh, and BillyBob.... I could have finished with the Tamiya, but due to the lack of those special metric pitch gears, and running a 19 turn I couldn't get the gearing low enough to keep from melting the wires off the motor!


----------



## nitrorod

John Warner said:


> *Oh, and BillyBob.... I could have finished with the Tamiya, but due to the lack of those special metric pitch gears, and running a 19 turn I couldn't get the gearing low enough to keep from melting the wires off the motor! *


So John was running 19turn in the stock class? I tell you what you guys shure are nice to the old man I meen letting him cheat and all.


----------



## nitrorod

Bill if we can find somemore people to run I would be up for some 19 turn racing, that is if Riders has a 19 turn motor.



DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *
> 
> Last saturday saw 8 cars line up for stock electric on rubber shoes. Of course, we finished the day with only 7 of them. Seems someone with a Tamiya couldn't finish the day.:devil:
> 
> Anyways, I'm looking forward to some more stock action this weekend. Of course 19 turns would probably be better, but I guess you gotta take what you can get.... *


----------



## Fred Knapp

*quote* 
Originally posted by knapster 
Works for me and I know the feeling. I think I'm going to start low and work my way up. Maybe $5.00 and if they are sucessful a $4.00 bonus. 
*quote*
Originally posted by Joh Warner
Well Fred, you'd better consider raising your rates already because I think somebodys paying BJ more than that now!! 

I heard that Pete was paying B.J. $4.00 for trying and $3.00 if he was sucessful!


----------



## John Warner

Well, Fred.... it's seems to be working, and by now I'd imagine B.J. has banked quite a large amount of el' casho!!


----------



## John Warner

Yes, I sure was there FicklePickle.... and STILL losing!!



nitrorod said:


> *
> 
> So John was running 19turn in the stock class? I tell you what you guys shure are nice to the old man I meen letting him cheat and all. *


----------



## KawadaKid

man, i missed alot.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I figure this has been going on for atleast six weeks, so if this is true and you add it up, it would come to something like $168.00


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

nitrorod said:


> *Bill if we can find somemore people to run I would be up for some 19 turn racing, that is if Riders has a 19 turn motor.*


I'm with you there. Why is it that Rider's never has the motor that I want. Scotty, if you're reading this, don't make me mail order something... I'll do it! Really!

*Order some Reedy 19 turns... oh, and some trinity P.O.S.'s for everyone else!* :devil: 

later.......


----------



## psycho02

Hey J-glo I was up around the area where you said you are from. YOU ARE NOT LIEING!!!!!!! You are definitely from the boonies:devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey, J-glo, what did u think of my new Vision?


----------



## Fred Knapp

KawadaKid said:


> *Hey, J-glo, what did u think of my new Vision? *


Glo-Plug, be nice to him now. He is a sponsored driver.


----------



## KawadaKid

no, i would like your REAL opinion J-Gloplug.


----------



## psycho02

The important thing Steven is that YOU like the car.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Steven, if it has belts it has to be good.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*GS Vision*

I saw pics of it in the last ish of R/C Car. Looks nice. I just gotta ask, what'd different about it from the other clones? The layout is practically the same on most cars. What's the Vision ride got that's gonna make sit up on my hind legs and beg for? Throw me a bone here........


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thats the kewl thing about the GS Vision, you get to imagine.


----------



## KawadaKid

Well Bill,
Basicaly the vision incorperates all the aspects of all the top production cars. Its got the drive train layout of the Kyosho/Trinity car and the basic suspension design of the mugen with raised arms like a serpent. Some unique features are its chassis bracing that has so far kept the chassis very rigid and will be improved when i get the aluminum parts. It features a VERY low engine mount. So low that the chassis had to have material removed to fit the engine. This should greatly improve C/G. Also, the car has a nice radio box with a transponder mount for convienence. Those are the basics. You can take a look this weekend if u would like. That goes for anyone interested. Just c'mon by and have a look.

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## psycho02

ahhhh so young but yet he understands his obligations to his sponsors so well.


----------



## bascott35

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *
> 
> I'm with you there. Why is it that Rider's never has the motor that I want. Scotty, if you're reading this, don't make me mail order something... I'll do it! Really!
> 
> Order some Reedy 19 turns... oh, and some trinity P.O.S.'s for everyone else! :devil:
> 
> later....... *


Hi Bill
I'am on vacation this week,,,
Did you talk to Tyrone or Tom???


----------



## KawadaKid

Its not just an obligation, but i truly believe that this car will succeed.


----------



## bascott35

Hay john 
are ya still up??


----------



## Rainn2378

Hey Scotty i don't think he is because he isn't showing up on messenger......


----------



## bascott35

Hi sandy 
What are you doing up so late?
The kids will be soon. :wave:


----------



## Rainn2378

Checkin' email so i won't have to tomorrow. I was kinda hoping John would be on too so i could tell him he jinxed me....my kitten died...(I think it's because i told him i got one finally,lol)....Oh well.....


----------



## Rainn2378

Alright i am off to bed..nite Scotty!!!

:wave:  :wave:


----------



## bascott35

Wasn't john trying to talk you in to getting a dog


----------



## KawadaKid

hey, speaking of dogs, Could u bring my dogs dishes this weekend john? I left them in ur basement. Thanx.


----------



## KawadaKid

hey Hank,
Where does our thread rank in Thread size?


----------



## Rainn2378

bascott35 said:


> *Wasn't john trying to talk you in to getting a dog  *


Yeah but i like cats better....so i get to get another one. Besides his little yapper dogs don't seem to like kids...LOL!!


----------



## John Warner

Rainn.... What did ya think of the pic's of Eric's long lost family??? Most everybody thought it was quite the resemblance!


----------



## John Warner




----------



## Fred Knapp

I know I did. I thought that was Eric's brother.


----------



## John Warner

So Mr. Freddie Sir R U ready for tomorrows showdown??

You know what I'm talking about.... Associated vs Trinity!

Steven says not to count him out with his Vision, I just hope his vision isn't obscured!!













:dude:


----------



## KawadaKid

john, u gotta remember the dog dishes!! Also, can i use ur table again? Dave, wanna share it again?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Not really, my swaybar didn't make it in today. I think in all fairness, sence the car is new, I need more time to get the kinks worked out. Its eather that or try to out bid Pete for B.J. to run back marker for me.


----------



## John Warner

*News Announcment.....*

I wanted to let those of you in the Lansing area know that we at the Great Lakes Racers Club are proud to announce that tomorrow (July 14th) we'll be running races at TWO DIFFERENT LOCATIONS! One at the Rider's in Grand Rapids, and the second at Rider's in Lansing. That's right, GLRC is expanding. The Rider's in Lansing will be using our back-up AMB system and PA. So.... if your in that area, and are looking for somewhere to race, check em out! 

John


----------



## John Warner

Oops, almost forgot... Registration starts at noon, and the cost for this first weekend is $5.00!! Three heats plus the main. Location is directly across from the Meijer on Cedar Street right off of I-96.


----------



## kevinm

John - I'd heard rumors that Rider's in Lansing was going to start racing. I'm glad they decided to NOT race the same day as Hobby Hub. The last thing we need is another R/C family feud going on.

If availabilty of 19-turn motors is a problem, I've got 4 of them (5 if you count a really old Quartz motor). I'll gladly loan them out to put an end to Schlock class. By the way, I'm not buying your excuse that you couldn't find the right gearing for the Chameleon. I gear them about the same as stock motors, and they don't seem to mind. (In fact, they usually run cooler.) And didn't you say the Tamiya CAME with every available spur and pinion?


----------



## KawadaKid

uh, looks like mikes gunna need one of these... http://hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21663


----------



## John Warner

Yes, I agree to different days of racing is best for everyone involved, Racers and tracks. This way both tracks can benefit by running on two seperate days. And best of all, the racers will have their choice of days, or they can run both!

Yes the NEW Tamiya does come with all spur and pinion combos, but I'm running the EVO I, as I don't have possestion of the EVO II as of today  

So, you say you have 4 or 5 19 turns motors that some can use?? Should I assume you'll be down tomorrow??????


:wave:


----------



## John Warner

Steven... There's a little problem here for Mike, one is it's kinda pricey, and two it's not available untill "August 2002"

OSMG2006 11365 .12TR (P)-T TURBO HEAD $319.99 Retail $219.99 Street Yikes! 
OSMG2695 71641700 GLOW PLUG T-P7 11.99 Retail 8.99 Street 

DUE IN STOCK EARLY AUGUST, 2002


----------



## KawadaKid

table john? Dog Dishes? Please remember.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

hey ferd when you mean back marker Am I to assume that youre refering to your trusty team mate pete h.? (thought so)!.
Well boys i got a couple of new items put on the ae, and , well you'll see!
see you tomorrow!:wave: :devil:


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

and no john they are all stock parts!:thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

how can they be stock if u have added them? Or are they replacement parts?


----------



## John Warner

Steven, for JoMamma... stock just means it was in stock when he bought it!!

Guy's, just as a reminder, don't forget to make note of the new schedule that goes into effect tomorrow!!! Print yourself a copy if need be.

*New Schedule for Saturday Racing: 

10:30- Begin track Set-up 
11:30- 12:00 Registration 
12:30- First Round of Qualifying 
1:30- 2:00 Lunch Break 
2:00- 3:00 Second Round of Qualifying 
Reshuffle heat boards 
3:00- 4:00 Third and Final Qualifying Round 
4:00- Mains Start*


----------



## psycho02

Will there be a night race tomorrow?


----------



## Rainn2378

John Warner said:


> *Rainn.... What did ya think of the pic's of Eric's long lost family??? Most everybody thought it was quite the resemblance! *


Yes i saw it......hey on your way into town tomorrow look around and if you see any free kitten signs call me ok? Eric wants to know if you can find out why he can't sign in on here...he sighned in yesterday but it won't let him sign in today...thanks Johnny Boy!!!!!


 :lol:


----------



## bascott35

Hi John
R ya still online?
Please 2way me.


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, I'll be on the lookout for kittens, but then again I usually am of some sort!

No problems with Eric logging on, tell him to try again, and make sure that if he used caps he needs to use them again, or of course if he didn't use any, then don't use them now.

Scott.... Okay!


----------



## Rainn2378

see see i told you it won't let him


----------



## KawadaKid

Man, im excited for racing tomarow!


----------



## bascott35

Hay John 
Be for 11 pm
Today!!!
Time is 10:27pm  :wave:


----------



## KawadaKid

huh?


----------



## KawadaKid

anyone wanna put some money on belts or shafts?


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *hey ferd when you mean back marker Am I to assume that youre refering to your trusty team mate pete h.? (thought so)!.
> *


No NitroNoggin, I'm talking about B.J. your back marker.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J-rod, you can't do everything you need to do tonight and be online.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Steven i can see your totaly geeked about your new auto, but let me remind you, i'ts one thing to see the car on the kitchen table and another is trying to catch the shaft driven cars.
as far as stock parts if the company makes them, and everybody can get them then they are stock!
however good luck, hold your line cause ae is coming around!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Why Pete, it almost sounds like your bragging!


----------



## KawadaKid

sure


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Hey fred are you still dreaming or did reality finnaly hit? 
As the dew lifts of the grass and sun beggins to warm the track the news crew can beggin to sence the electricity for the day! Mr spaggetti bahama man have you charged your damb batteries yet or what's the excuse for the main?,(c that is!) this time, good luck to reflecto!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Now it sounds like your ae was perfect from the get go and we all know thats no so.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

no fred the ae was not, but i have put a lot of work to get it where i'ts @ and finally i can give a little smack OK!.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Pete, I'm not sur if you are aware of it or not, but I'm going to start paying people to take you out so I can win. I need to win other wise I go home pouting.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Thanks fred i will take that as a complement, as far as the pouting goes, nevermind, hey i'm going to go and start charging batteries, i sugest you do the same lol!:wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Don't worry Pete, my stuff is all good.


----------



## KawadaKid

my trinity pack came charged.


----------



## John Warner

Trinity-Sminity, junk with another name! Where'd everybody go???


----------



## Fred Knapp

Geez Steven, Ernie must really like you


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, no doubt.... Ernie staying up late to charge Stevens pack for him, what a nice guy! NOT!



knapster said:


> *Geez Steven, Ernie must really like you *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, and I bought two of his cars.


----------



## John Warner

Guess I'm going to have to see if I can make a body mold so that I can cast my bodys out of Shoe-Goo, since that's about all that's holding mine together!!! I think it's got more goo than plastic/Lexan!


----------



## John Warner

Well, you know what they say..... strength is in numbers! 



knapster said:


> *Yeah, and I bought two of his cars. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

I would let you run one of mine if you want. You'll have to make new holes though.


----------



## John Warner

Strength is in numbers! Meaning...... It takes two to make one good one!!


----------



## psycho02

are you guys running a night race too or just the day race?


----------



## John Warner

What??? You have both of them assembled now??



knapster said:


> *I would let you run one of mine if you want. You'll have to make new holes though. *


----------



## KawadaKid

U could run my body....oh wait...u have a TC3...

U know, there is support group for u fellers. I think its AE-A!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

You know it. just take the wings off and glue them together.


----------



## John Warner

Ken, just the day race. The night race will be in two weeks from this weekend. And... we won't be racing next Saturday because we're going to be going to the 2nd MORL race in Ann Arbor.



psycho02 said:


> *are you guys running a night race too or just the day race? *


----------



## psycho02

Yeah that will work I won't be able to come tomorrow and the week you guys are at morl I will be at mars so i guess i will plan on coming the week after mars. So John keep that tc3 diff handy for me because I feel that I just might have to come and race some on road it seems some people don't believe that I can.


----------



## John Warner

HuH???? Dude, ya lost me!!



knapster said:


> *You know it. just take the wings off and glue them together. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

KawadaKid said:


> *U know, there is support group for u fellers. I think its AE-A!!! *


I have my jock on!


----------



## KawadaKid

me too...


----------



## KawadaKid

what the?!!?


----------



## John Warner

No Problem, it'll be in the club trailer whenever you want it. And I'm one of those that can't wait to see you actually ran a sedan!



psycho02 said:


> * So John keep that tc3 diff handy for me because I feel that I just might have to come and race some on road it seems some people don't believe that I can. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thats good, I would'nt want to see you hanging out there.


----------



## John Warner

Fred, I think it's time you change brands of whatever it is your smoking to something with a filter on it!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

hahaha....oh man.


----------



## psycho02

What is so hard to believe if you can drive a 2 wheel electric buggy every thing else is cake. All I will need is a little info like a decent tc3 setup for the parking lot there and what tires and inserts everybody is using and it will be all good.


----------



## KawadaKid

heres the set-up...Buy a GS!!!


----------



## psycho02

negative steven I don't do that nitro stuff strictly electric.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *HuH???? Dude, ya lost me!!
> *


After looking back now, I can see how that happend. Anyway it was'nt important.


----------



## John Warner

Yo, brain fade..... He's running electric, duh!



KawadaKid said:


> *heres the set-up...Buy a GS!!! *


----------



## KawadaKid

pish posh, batteries are for my reciever and flash-lights.


----------



## psycho02

Although I have reiterated to you before that if I was going to do nitro it would be 1/8 scale buggy and it would be the g.s. storm.


----------



## KawadaKid

good choice, i remember.


----------



## John Warner

Your gonna have to splain that one in the morning, cause I be real lost!



knapster said:


> *
> After looking back now, I can see how that happend. Anyway it was'nt important. *


----------



## psycho02

Are you guys running foam or rubber in electric?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Fred, I think it's time you change brands of whatever it is your smoking to something with a filter on it!!! *


No dought.


----------



## John Warner

Wings glued together, support cup on... 

all I can say is this B U >>>------>:dude: :dude:


----------



## psycho02

I don't really need to hear about any wings or support cups that is for sure.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Your gonna have to splain that one in the morning, cause I be real lost!*


Like I said It's not important.


----------



## John Warner

Mostly rubber in the elec. class, but there have been some foams show up.



psycho02 said:


> *Are you guys running foam or rubber in electric? *


----------



## KawadaKid

i think they are running rubber.


----------



## psycho02

so then are you running the foam and rubber together in electric?


----------



## John Warner

Nope, we seperate them!


psycho02 said:


> *so then are you running the foam and rubber together in electric? *


----------



## psycho02

Good because you have gotta keep em seperated. What is the rubber tire and insert of choice?


----------



## KawadaKid

well, i ran sorexes on my nitro car and it was hooked
32 front, 28 rear hpi red insert all around


----------



## John Warner

Huh? first wings (as in kotex?) then support cups (as in, oh.. never mind) now this??? WhoooooooHooooo!


knapster said:


> *
> Like I said I'm not impotent. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

I can't help it the gear shifter on this key board is stuck.


----------



## psycho02

Well steven thank you if your nitro was hooked up like that then I should be fine with that. How long did they last on your nitro though?


----------



## John Warner

I'm running the tire of choice..... UsedHandMeDowns in ever how they come!!


----------



## KawadaKid

aproximatley two weekends, but i was driving the wheels off it and it was only the rears. I suppose u could go a harder in the rear.


----------



## nitrorod

Ken I am running 32 and 36 with the reds and thay are like new and have ran them alot.


----------



## psycho02

Boy I bet you are really hooked up then john. I would think a high roller like yourself would be able to buy a nice big tire inventory for himself.


----------



## John Warner

Gear shifter???? Oh, boy how do I get one of those??? You must NOT have read all of the quote from my last post to you!


knapster said:


> *I can't help it the gear shifter on this key board is stuck. *


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah, johns gunna run my old foams.


----------



## John Warner

GayRod's awake??? Whats up with that!


----------



## psycho02

Hey j-glo nice to see you I was in your neighborhood (the one you said you grew up in) scary . Are you running nitro as well or electric?


----------



## nitrorod

Building stuff for Lansing




John Warner said:


> *GayRod's awake??? Whats up with that! *


----------



## KawadaKid

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahaha!! LOL!!


----------



## John Warner

High-roller? Me????? Now I know you've been into Freds private stash haven't you????


----------



## nitrorod

Come on its not that bad out there real peaceful. The 32s and 36s or on my elec.



psycho02 said:


> *Hey j-glo nice to see you I was in your neighborhood (the one you said you grew up in) scary . Are you running nitro as well or electric? *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nope, You may keep the kotex.


----------



## John Warner

I have all you need packed into a nice blue box, but sorry.... it's not gift wrapped!


nitrorod said:


> *Building stuff for Lansing
> 
> 
> *


----------



## KawadaKid

u guys are weird...


----------



## psycho02

Not exactly


> Now I know you have been into freds private stash.


----------



## psycho02

Are the 32 on front or the 36 on front j-glo


----------



## Fred Knapp

Heck,I just trimed the darn thing.


----------



## KawadaKid

generaly harder in front.


----------



## John Warner

_Originally posted by knapster..._ 

*Like I said I'm not impotent.*


----------



## KawadaKid

Canectagazoink!!!


----------



## psycho02

Also what car are you running for electric.


----------



## Fred Knapp

KawadaKid said:


> *generaly harder in front. *


Dude, you need to keep that stuff to yourself.


----------



## John Warner

Okay, I'm lost again..... please explain this one!! What was it you trimed, or don't I want to know?


knapster said:


> *Heck,I just trimed the darn thing. *


----------



## KawadaKid

Jees, J-Rod....im catching up to u in posts.


----------



## psycho02

Higher the number harder the tire correct?


----------



## KawadaKid

yup


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Okay, I'm lost again..... please explain this one!! What was it you trimed, or don't I want to know?
> *


Keep up man, My Stash!


----------



## psycho02

I still don't know why Mr. Warner dos'nt think I can drive a touring car?


----------



## KawadaKid

ooh jees...


----------



## John Warner

Jerror.... AE, Steven.... Kawada, Dave Woellper.... HPI (this week) myself.... Tamiya EVO-I


psycho02 said:


> *Also what car are you running for electric. *


----------



## KawadaKid

i gotta bring out le Kawada...Soon, i promise!


----------



## psycho02

Good then maybe J-glo can convey a good setup to me if he has'nt went to bed yet.


----------



## Fred Knapp

psycho02 said:


> *I still don't know why Mr. Warner dos'nt think I can drive a touring car? *


Because, when John is having a bad day he thinks that everyone else is too.


----------



## KawadaKid

maybe...


----------



## John Warner

I must be slow, caue I can't keep up, or maybe because it's late! And Yes, Mr. K, I do find it hard to believe you CAN drive a sedan. You do a hellava job with the off-road stuff, but sedans are a little different!


knapster said:


> *
> Keep up man, My Stash! *


----------



## KawadaKid

C'mon John, hes an R/C Superstar...hes got "skiewws"(skills)


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks John, I knew you would understand.


----------



## psycho02

What is the difference you turn left you turn right you just don't jump I do drive 4 wheel offroad also so the 4 wheel drive won't throw me. Don't worry Mr Warner I will prove myself.


----------



## John Warner

I NEVER have a bad day, at MY age their all the same! As long as when I get up in the morning I don't see my name in the obituaries, it's gonna be a good day!!!


----------



## psycho02

Hold on there junior im no superstar(atleast thats what everyone tells me) but I know how to play with my toy cars. ha ha ha :lol:


----------



## John Warner

But they don't slide all over the place as do the dirt daubbers, and yes, I can't wait to see you run a sedan!


psycho02 said:


> *What is the difference you turn left you turn right you just don't jump I do drive 4 wheel offroad also so the 4 wheel drive won't throw me. Don't worry Mr Warner I will prove myself. *


----------



## KawadaKid

Notice, i said "R/C Superstar"


----------



## KawadaKid

hey Johny, are u gunna bring ur camera tomarow? I want to get some shots of my car. Also, what happend to those two u took that one day infront of the trailer?


----------



## John Warner

What happened to NitroAttitude, he go to beddie-bye??


----------



## Fred Knapp

psycho02 said:


> *Hold on there junior im no superstar(atleast thats what everyone tells me) but I know how to play with my toy cars. ha ha ha :lol: *


I know how to play with mine to, but sometimes daddy forgets to charge the battery


----------



## psycho02

Well sir then you hav'nt watched my dirt cars as of late because they don't really slide all over the place anymore. And besides I was running stadium buggy on foam this winter and that did'nt slide all over the place, you saw that you were watching. And I have raced sedans in the past just not as much as offroad.


----------



## John Warner

Yes, I'll have it with me, I need some more "special" pictures if you get my drift! Also, I have the others you speak of on the zip drive.


KawadaKid said:


> *hey Johny, are u gunna bring ur camera tomarow? I want to get some shots of my car. Also, what happend to those two u took that one day infront of the trailer? *


----------



## KawadaKid

why dont u send them to me?


----------



## John Warner

Who is this?????? Freds wife???? what batteries are you talking about that daddie didn't charge???


knapster said:


> *
> I know how to play with mine to, but sometimes daddy forgets to charge the battery *


----------



## psycho02

In fact if I had the tires I would skip off road racing tomorrow and run my tc3.


----------



## Fred Knapp

KawadaKid said:


> *Notice, i said "R/C Superstar" *


What is this?


----------



## psycho02

Really mrs fred that kind of stuff is not for this hobbytalk, It is for a different hobbytalk (xxx( if you know what I mean


----------



## KawadaKid

im sure u could borrow some from someone! C'mon on down.


----------



## nitrorod

Ken I am running one of the set-ups off ae's web site. It is no swaybars red front blue rear 4 degree cariers and other stuff like that....


----------



## Fred Knapp

Maybe I should trim my stash some more.


----------



## psycho02

No thats okay steven I will just wait and get my own and make sure I am prepared.


----------



## KawadaKid

Okie Dokie


----------



## nitrorod

What is this: Link


----------



## psycho02

Which setup is it J-glo I will go get it and set my car up to it. Has the setup worked pretty good for you?


----------



## KawadaKid

our schedule big guy


----------



## Fred Knapp

Oh, you saw that. I think I'll go trim my stash some more.


----------



## nitrorod

I think this is the one I am running and it works ok... http://www.rc10.com/racerhub/setup/racersetups/tc3_reedyripon_2001.pdf


----------



## John Warner

just for you Steven..............


----------



## psycho02

r u running the one way per the setup sheet or the front differential?


----------



## John Warner

You keep trimming that crumb-catcher of yours and there won't be any of it left. That posting was on the rival Trinity site you dawg!


knapster said:


> *Oh, you saw that. I think I'll go trim my stash some more. *


----------



## psycho02

oh just cut it all off and then you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Whats this RIVAL thing you speek of?


----------



## KawadaKid

wheres the other john?


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, I agree with Ken. Besides, the thing is all white & silver anyway!!


----------



## John Warner

Rival.... as in TechTalk vs HobbyTalk!


knapster said:


> *Whats this RIVAL thing you speek of? *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Other John, CAN YOU HEAR ME KNOW?


----------



## psycho02

Hey wait!! It might be cool to watch it turn blue from sucking in all those nitro fumes.:devil: :lol:


----------



## KawadaKid

what the??!?!?!


----------



## psycho02

what the?!?! what?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Rival.... as in TechTalk vs HobbyTalk! *


Did I push a button?


----------



## John Warner

here ya go Steven...


----------



## psycho02

big WHAT


----------



## KawadaKid

Thanx John.:wave:


----------



## John Warner

Anybody seen the man with the big.....


----------



## KawadaKid

LOL!!!


----------



## psycho02

I HAVE A BIG ONE OF THOSE BUT IT DOS'NT LOOK LIKE THAT :devil: :roll: :devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

oh jees, TMI!!


----------



## psycho02

I did'nt say what one of "those" was I just said I had one.


----------



## KawadaKid

ok, ok, ok, ok, ok


----------



## Fred Knapp

I would say that you may need one of those jocks?


----------



## John Warner

Okay guy's... good night. Gotta get up early in the morning!! SeeeeeeeeYaaaaaaa


----------



## psycho02

WE can tell what is on your mind


----------



## KawadaKid

woooooooooos!


----------



## psycho02

Yeah me too and I will see you in 3 weeks John, What do you want to bet me I can make the A main.


----------



## KawadaKid

im tired too thow, so Good night all!


----------



## Fred Knapp

I think you can no matter what John says.


----------



## psycho02

thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## mxatv151

*talkie talkie.....*

Well today is the day for mugens, I predict that OB-1 and Mr. Clean will be in a strong battle for first in the A main. 
Making quick work of the rest of the pack (Mike Slaughter, Fred Knapp, Steven Stewert, John Warner, Pete Gammagio, and Brian Jackson...due in part because none of them run the king of nitro sedan...the MUGEN)they pull to the lead by 3 laps, and in one swift, dirty, move, Mr. Clean will t-bone OB-1 knocking his exhaust pipe off, sending him on his hood sliding.... and in only a couple more turns Mr. Clean and his trusty old Mugen, come out victorious.... 

Man dreams are GREAT...............


----------



## John Warner

WhoooooHooooooo....... Those are some pretty WILD dreams your having. You might want to check yourself into one of those "sleep centers" and have those dreams evaluated and see what they really mean!!


----------



## nitrorod

Well another day in the books. Races at the Riders in Lansing went well and proved to everyone that we can run a world class show at not only one but two places at once. I would like to thank everyone that came out and supported both tracks. I dont know about all of you but I cant wait for this weekends MORL race.


----------



## John Warner

Or maybe even hypnosis might help discover what your innermost thoughts are that lead you into dreams such as those you speak of!!

Tic-Toc.... follow the movement of the watch as it swings back and forth with your eyes, your beggining to feel verrrrrry sleepy...... Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc, Tic-Toc!!!


----------



## John Warner

All of these people on, and nobody posting anything! Bummer


----------



## Rainn2378

Well Eric would reply John but it still won't let him sign in. Says the same thing as what it said last night. And he emailed Hank and he doesn't know either. Did you get my voice mail today about our new area code??


----------



## Fred Knapp

What, Did I miss a big race today or something.


----------



## Rainn2378

Hey John check your private message thingy


----------



## KawadaKid

Well, qualifying second on its first run isnt bad! Im loving my Vision! Thanks GS!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nice job today Steven, Your car look like it well be a good one once you get the bugs worked out!


----------



## John Warner

Boy, it sure seems those belt cars have lots of bugs, what's up with that??

And Fred, Yes you missed a big race today...... unfortunately it was right in front of you..... it was those two Associated cars you kept chasing!! LoL!!!


----------



## John Warner

Oh yeah.... Rumor has it that Trinity is secretly infecting all of the Reflex cars with some sort of virus that in time causes the cars to eliminate everything mounted on the chassis that wasn't produced or sold through Trinity!

Right Fred??


----------



## Phat Dakota

KawadaKid said:


> *anyone wanna put some money on belts or shafts? *


:devil: I do believe a BELT car dominated the electric sedan class yesterday, and Oh My it was a LOSI too


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey!!! What do you know! I can FINALLY post messages again!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy! Whats the plan for going to the MORL race this weekend? Will I be able to catch a ride?:devil: :lol: :devil:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Phat Dakota said:


> *
> 
> :devil: I do believe a BELT car dominated the electric sedan class yesterday, and Oh My it was a LOSI too  *


And I do believe that the Losi had a 19turn motor, while the TC3 was running a stock motor. And I also recall that you could only put me *ONE* lap down.

Yah, I'd be proud too...:devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Re: talkie talkie.....*



mxatv151 said:


> *Well today is the day for mugens, OB-1 and Mr. Clean will be in a strong battle for first in the A main. Making quick work of the rest of the pack (Mike Slaughter, Fred Knapp, Steven Stewert, John Warner, Pete Gammagio, and Brian Jackson...due in part because none of them run the king of nitro sedan...the MUGEN)they pull to the lead by 3 laps, and in one swift, dirty, move, Mr. Clean will t-bone OB-1 knocking his exhaust pipe off, sending him on his hood sliding.... and in only a couple more turns Mr. Clean and his trusty old Mugen, come out victorious....  *


Maybe I need new glasses, I was there and did't see anything like this happen.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Oh yeah.... Rumor has it that Trinity is secretly infecting all of the Reflex cars with some sort of virus that in time causes the cars to eliminate everything mounted on the chassis that wasn't produced or sold through Trinity!
> Right Fred?? *


After further analysis,
I may have been the cause of this virus. I put some HPI ball studs and RPM ball cups on, and because it was to tight it striped out the steering servo saver. I guess I should of check with Earnie on that one.


----------



## John Warner

UhOhhh... Did I read that correctly? You put HPI parts on your Trinity Reflex! For whatever reason did you do that??? 



knapster said:


> *
> After further analysis,
> I may have been the cause of this virus. I put some HPI ball studs and RPM ball cups on, and because it was to tight it striped out the steering servo saver. I guess I should of check with Earnie on that one. *


----------



## John Warner

I would imagine so, why wouldn't you ??? Question.... how did you manage to sign back on, what was the problem??



DamageIncRacing said:


> *Hey!!! What do you know! I can FINALLY post messages again! Hey Johnny Boy! Whats the plan for going to the MORL race this weekend? Will I be able to catch a ride?:devil: :lol: :devil: *


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *UhOhhh... Did I read that correctly? You put HPI parts on your Trinity Reflex! For whatever reason did you do that???
> *


That combination works well on my Hpi and Though it would work as well on the Reflex.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Bill - I was referring to Kevin Marcy who had a TC3 and a 19T motor. I even beat him with a stock motor the first round. But you did put up one hell of a battle, making me earn that lap around you, which I think is how it should have to be done. Hopefully for the night race we'll all be able to run 19T motors:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Fred... So then you didn't destroy the servo, only the servo saver, correct??


----------



## John Warner

Don't forget that there won't be any racing at Rider's this coming Saturday. The majority of our racers will be attending the 2nd leg of the MORL race in Ann Arbor which will be a night race under the lights!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Phat Dakota said:


> *...Hopefully for the night race we'll all be able to run 19T motors:devil: *


I'm up for it. I'll miss the next two weeks, but after that, I'll be ready. Maybe we can talk Mr. Kennedy into some 19turn action with his sedan.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Not quite sure why Johnny Boy- But its got something to do with the cooies... They are supposed to be chocolate chip and they were storing as peanut butter I guess. Whatever the reason I just spent a half an hour on my computer trying to figure it out and I STILL don't know what the deal is. It wouldn't let me sign in again....


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey!!! I see the Nitromanitee is online!:lol: :devil: :lol:


----------



## John Warner

*Newsflash......*

We unloaded the clubs bus today to retrive a third section of driver's stand to use in Ann Arbor this weekend. But, while we were in there we decided to take the clubs polymere lane dividers out to use mainly on the inside and outside of the straightaway. This will prevent any more stray cars leaving the racing surface and hitting innocent bystanders!!

Oh, Pete...... No more cutting corners!!


----------



## Guest

Sure could of used them this past weekend. It would have saved Mr. Cleans car from that mishap I had and took him out. Well at least he wasnt to mad at me.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Newsflash......*



John Warner said:


> * But, while we were in there we decided to take the clubs polymere lane dividers out to use mainly on the inside and outside of the straightaway. *


Hallafreakinlluah! And there will be much rejoicing.... Now I can figure out some bigger tracks.

Mike


----------



## psycho02

19 turn is fine with me:thumbsup: I will be there racing in 2 weeks because somebody dos'nt think I can race without jumps on the track. So I will see you guys on the 27th. Hey Andy which way are you going this weekend Mars? or Morl?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

So Johnny Boy... Who'd ya have to stuff through the window of the bus? Garret or Steven?:lol: :devil: :lol:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*Re: Newsflash......*



John Warner said:


> *Oh, Pete...... No more cutting corners!!  *


Yes. I think that I can go back to running Nitro without the fear of NitroHackmatic cutting corners and sending cars flying everywhere! I love Boards!

Of course, the use of "You hit me, now I get to cut half the track" is right out the window.:thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

You guys have some different rules for onroad outdoors huh?:devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

Well, some people make there own rules.


----------



## psycho02

Oh I seeeeeee


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey John he didn't have the thingy clicked for yes to save it on here (cookies) and now he does and it works fine.....Did you see any Kitties Saturday??????


----------



## Rainn2378

Ooops that was supposed to be under mine......


----------



## Rainn2378

But that's ok i don't care......


----------



## Rainn2378

Hey John how do you get the little cars and stuff in your post????


----------



## John Warner

Man.. This place has been dead ALL DAY!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

It's called work...:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Yes, I understand that, however most everybody that posts here does so from work!! 



DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *It's called work...:thumbsup: *


----------



## Rainn2378

Hey John the little things in your post?????? How???????????????


----------



## John Warner

Which little things????


----------



## Rainn2378

The little cars and that?


----------



## John Warner

Where's ol' Freddie Provetti been??? His last post was like yesterday or even the day before!


----------



## Rainn2378

ok are you just using your mercury net thingy to post on here?


----------



## John Warner

Ohhhhh.... Kind of hard to explain. But it's all in properties and such, lots of copying & pasteing plus an address to upload from.


----------



## Rainn2378

ummm k.......get on aol


----------



## John Warner

Line dancing.....


----------



## Rainn2378

you have way too much time on your hands.....get on AOL!!!!! Easier than this......


----------



## Rainn2378

You gonna be home tomorrow?


----------



## Rainn2378

Hello??? Where did you go?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Rainn2378

Alright fine....BYE!


----------



## KawadaKid

*Marshalling!!!!*

I think we need to teach people that u never put someones car (me) out in front of another moving vehicle (as i look at my one of a kind, cant get it anymore DENTED pipe... ).


----------



## DamageIncRacing

For Sale- Everything I own- Make offer


----------



## KawadaKid

1 shiny new penny!


----------



## Rich Chang

Damage,

What stuff do you have? Why are you selling? I hope you aren't getting out of the hobby?

-Rich


----------



## psycho02

No he probably just decided to get smart and race off road intead of on road :devil: :lol: just kidding .


----------



## nitrorod

Eric I'll take that radio of yours I figure it will go good with my rc10 for the vintage class.


----------



## KawadaKid

where is every one?


----------



## KawadaKid

hey john, how about a state race?


----------



## John Warner

Okay, any particular state you have in mind??



KawadaKid said:


> *hey john, how about a state race? *


----------



## John Warner

Well, since it's so boring around here lately, and with all these people on like... Ken, Wally, Mike...Etc I thought I'd copy and post the standings. So, here they are!!

Points standings as of 7/7/02 Points Race 
*Touring Nitro - Foam Tire* 
1 John Warner 109 <--------<<<
2 Fred Knapp 107 <--------<<<
3 Jay Mowl 107 
4 Dennis King 104 
5 Joe Mininni 102 
6 Brian Jackson 102 <--------<<<
7 Bobby Flack 101 
8 Barry Z 100 
9 Pete Helmer 100 <--------<<<
10 Tony Raison 100 <--------<<<
11 Ted Flack 98 
12 Dave Walton 98 <--------<<<
13 Mike Vasilion 98 
14 Nick Terwilliger 95 
15 Tom Gilhoran 94 <--------<<<


*Touring Stock - Any Tire* 
1 Dan Burnham 338 
2 Carlos Perez 333 
3 Geno Morin 302 
4 Ken Douglas 290 
5 PDP 289 
6 Mark Adams 260 
7 Nora Morin 258 
8 Dave Johnson 257 
9 Barry Z 257 
10 DaRoy Freeman 256 
11 Greg Anthony 247 
12 Russ Raden 240 
13 Bob Miller 238 
14 Brian Bowen 229 
15 Mac Keith 215 
16 Ray Juhl 208 
17 Dominic Pellegrini 208 
18 Ron Viney 196 
19 Shawn Ebeler 194 
20 Tim Bruno 193 
21 Brandon Lincoln 183 
22 Steven Reine 171 
23 Bobby Flack 134 
24 Ted Flack 130 
25 Jeff Cook 127 
26 Derek Manchester 126 
27 Ken Bates 124 
28 Willie Thomas 122 
29 Eric Kelly 119 <--------<<<
30 Mark Thompson 111 
31 Tim Stamper 109 
32 Jeff Lloyd 108 
33 Brian Anthony 107 
34 JW 102 
35 Kevin Cooper 102 
36 Basil Johari 101 
37 Phil Borges 98 
38 Al Yarmack 95 
39 James Packard 95 
40 Damon Rice 94 
41 Dan Borrello 91 
42 Frank Fontaine 88 
43 Kenny Martz 87 
44 Shane Praay 87 
45 Shane Steffen 85 
46 Lito Lozada 83 
47 Matt Kennedy 82 
48 Cecil Picardal 82 
49 Derek Saban 73 
50 Ted Baker 73 
51 Chuck Hartmeyer 70 
52 Jeremy Platek 68 

*Touring Stock - Spec Tire* 
1 Andrew Murany 317 
2 Dan Burnham 304 
3 Geno Morin 302 
4 Greg Anthony 207 
5 Ray Juhl 207 
6 Jim Packard 190 
7 Derek Manchester 109 
8 Phil Borges 106 
9 Fred Baumgartner 105 
10 Ken Bates 105 
11 Dave Johnson 101 
12 Jeff Packard 98 
13 Rusty Jones 98 
14 Jerrod Glover 97 <--------<<<
15 Shawn Ebeler 97 
16 Matt Kennedy 96 
17 Max Boyd 96 

*Truck/Buggy Stock*
1 Dan Burnham 318 
2 Carlos Perez 314 
3 Mike Pellegrini 204 
4 James Packard 195 
5 David Woellper 110 <--------<<<
6 Butch Beebe 104 <--------<<<
7 Bob Cates 103 
8 Nora Morin 102 
9 Ron Viney 101 
10 Jeff Lloyd 99 
11 Jeff Packard 99 
12 Josh Viney 99 
13 Nick Hyman 98 
14 Marinna Praay 96 

*Truck/Buggy Nitro/Mod* 
1 Rusty Jones 103 
2 Damon Rice 102 
3 Tim Cox 100 
4 Collin Sikes 99 


*Touring Nitro - Any Tire* 
1 Carlos Perez 208 
2 Aaron Bomia 109 
3 Derek Manchester 105 
4 Brian Klein 105 
5 Tim Stamper 104 
6 Nate Norbury 102 
7 Brian Curren 101 
8 Damon Rice 99 
9 Pat Hough 99 
10 Jeff Lloyd 97 

*Touring Nitro - Spec Tire* 
1 Aaron Bomia 343 
2 Fred Baumgartner 328 
3 Russ Raden 328 
4 Rich Chang 321 
5 Shawn Ebeler 308 
6 Jesse Beeker 307 
7 Maurice Davis 306 
8 Dennis King 228 
9 Joe Meninni 226 
10 Barry Z 219 
11 Ken Bates 209 
12 Brian Klein 187 
13 Ted Flack 113 
14 Jerrod Glover 101 <--------<<<
15 Carlos Perez 100 
16 Steven Stewart 99 <--------<<<
17 JD Becker 99 
18 Steve Tenniswood 97 
19 Chuck Collins 95 
20 Dave Kline 94 
21 Chuck Hartmeyer 93 
22 Pat Hough 93 
23 Clyde Hazell 90 
24 Vaughn White 90


----------



## John Warner

Did anybody notice that huge *2 *point lead I have over Freddie Provetti???

HeHe!!


----------



## bascott35

Hi all!!!
well i am back from vacation now....
I would like to let every one know that we are having inventory
at the end of the month.
For those of you that have special order boxes in the back room,
We will be doing some house cleaning, at the end of the month.
For those of you that have things in are back room and don't want
to give them up!!! Please come in and pick them up!!!
Some of items have been in there for quite sometime!!!!!!
We at Riders hobby shop appreciate your business.
Thank-you
Scott Becker


----------



## psycho02

2 weeks until my 2002 on-road debut.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Rich-I posted out of frustration- you have to know the situation I'm in.

And as for you Jay-Rod- My ancient antique radio still seems to kick your butt every week that I race. You have an expensive couple hundered dollar radio with all the trim and gadgets and yet you STILL get beat by a five year old hundred dollar airtronics. Now what does that tell ya? I'm sorry I don't have money to spend so I can go out and buy all the best equipment. Would you care to give me some? I just prove every week that you don't need expensive equipment to run good.

Sorry if anybody is offended


----------



## Guest

hey i can wite on this thingy now:dude:


----------



## Guest

hi y'all:wave:


----------



## Guest

Can't spell thought


----------



## Guest

write,,,,,though


----------



## Guest

can you guess who this is?:roll:


----------



## Guest

hehehehehehehehehehehehehe....this is gonna be coooool!!!!!


----------



## Guest

what time zone is this thing on?


----------



## nitrorod

Eric,
You seem to be very proud of the fact that you can beat me, a rooky of 6 months in this hobby, with your several years expereance. Well that is cool I was more or less joking with you about the radio. But that is cool to. So you going to MORL this weekend?



DamageIncRacing said:


> *And as for you Jay-Rod- My ancient antique radio still seems to kick your butt every week that I race. You have an expensive couple hundered dollar radio with all the trim and gadgets and yet you STILL get beat by a five year old hundred dollar airtronics. Now what does that tell ya? I'm sorry I don't have money to spend so I can go out and buy all the best equipment. Would you care to give me some? I just prove every week that you don't need expensive equipment to run good.
> 
> Sorry if anybody is offended *


----------



## nitrorod

We could guess or you could tell us.



zerosan said:


> *can you guess who this is?:roll: *


----------



## nitrorod

Ken,
You game for 19 turn or you want to run stock?



psycho02 said:


> *2 weeks until my 2002 on-road debut. *


----------



## nitrorod

I was thinking Texas, you know everything is bigger there.




John Warner said:


> *Okay, any particular state you have in mind??
> 
> *


----------



## psycho02

I will probably want to run stock to start so I can get a feel for touring cars again. But I don't think it will be too long before I would be ready for 19 turn. Of course I would have to buy a 19t as I don't have one. Which one have you guys found to be better for touring cars?


----------



## John Warner

Hummmmm.... Well, let's see... you just had a birthday last week whick kinda helps me out a little, plus the Japanese named handle. My guess is gonna be Pete H.



zerosan said:


> *can you guess who this is?:roll: *


----------



## Guest

Hey John. I was wondering why the Canton points race was add to the MORL race points. I thought that the MORL series was a seperate race series. There are 15 in nitro touring form and there was only 10 at the MORL race. If they are going to have points races and add them to the MORL points then maybe the guys that wanted to run the MORL series are just wasteing are time.


----------



## Rich Chang

The points John posted are the Canton Points race points, NOT the MORL race points. Each MORL race is in conjunction with a big race at each track. Since the first race was ran at the same time as one of the Canton Points series races, the folks that ran the MORL race also got Canton Points race points.


----------



## Guest

Rich. Thanks for clearing that up for me.
Dave Walton.


----------



## John Warner

Okay, now I'm confused. I copied and pasted what I posted because I was under the assumption it was the MORL points. The reason for me thinking that is because all of our racers that attended the first race are listed. 

Help!



rchang said:


> *The points John posted are the Canton Points race points, NOT the MORL race points. Each MORL race is in conjunction with a big race at each track. Since the first race was ran at the same time as one of the Canton Points series races, the folks that ran the MORL race also got Canton Points race points. *


----------



## John Warner

Okay, now I understand since you edited your post it makes it much more clear!! Thanks Rich


----------



## Rich Chang

The points you copied and pasted came out of the Canton thread and were from the 7/7 Canton points race. 

The MORL points are in the MORL thread. 

The reason you are listed in the Canton points is that the first MORL race was held in conjunction with the 2nd Canton points race.


-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang

John/Dave - cool! Glad we are all on the same page now.  Maybe I'll start a 3rd points series to confuse everyone even more. haha!


----------



## John Warner

All I can say is I'm glad YOUR the one keeping up with both series!!! 



rchang said:


> *John/Dave - cool! Glad we are all on the same page now.  Maybe I'll start a 3rd points series to confuse everyone even more. haha! *


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey Ken - it looks like I'm finally going to get that XXX Buggy I have been wanting. The guy from Renblast Graphics is selling 2 of them and I may be getting one of them. I'll be taking a look at them this weekend at Brooklyn. Not a bad price either only $100 

And don't worry too much about the smak John's been giving you about the sedan's. I know you'll be able to drive up at the front with the rest of us, but hopefully to close hehe.

Scott- ODER SOME INSERTS FOR 24mm RUBBER TIRES, YOU DON"T HAVE CRAP!!!! AND GET SOME 19T MOTORS TOO, AND SOME FANTOM STOCK BRUSHES!


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah, RED HPI Inserts!!


----------



## John Warner

What?? Smack from me?? Never!! Yeah, right!! Hey Ken.... I'll be waiting!



Phat Dakota said:


> *And don't worry too much about the smack John's been giving you about the sedan's. I know you'll be able to drive up at the front with the rest of us, but hopefully not to close! hehe.*


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Yup Jay-Rod- I will be going to the race saturday. Sorry about being snippy- just had a REALLY bad day... Anyway Johnny Boy- What time should I be at your place Saturday? Or you gonna pick me up?:devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Did anybody notice that huge 2 point lead I have over Freddie Provetti???
> HeHe!! *


Yeah, I noticed when you went pouting to Rich, That's not fair. I'm supposed to be ahead of Fred, can you do something Rich?
wah, wah, wah wah.


----------



## psycho02

ha ha ha


----------



## psycho02

Andy, if you can get both of those xxx cars from renblast do it. if not at least get one of them you have not lived until you have raced mod buggy. See if t-main will throw in a body too, he is the one who painted the bodies that I am using now and his stuff is really good. and as far as john is concerned I am not worried about any smack from him. In fact I think the old fella is pretty smart and is doing what he can do to get more people out to the track on race day, AND I am sure he will be surprised when he sees me in the A main which is where I will be.  :devil:  :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

zerosan said:


> *hi y'all:wave: *


Man, I'm glad you made your way to the boards.


----------



## NTwigs

Hey, we've got plenty of inserts and 19T, both Reedy and Trinity here in Lansing. Also I've got Fantom 315's.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITCH!!!:lol: :devil: :lol: 


Funny if you were there... Unless you were Pete...


----------



## John Warner

Dude, can you believe it.... Pete Helmer on a computer???? What's the world coming too!!


----------



## John Warner

Not to mention that he was "sitting" outside, and the temps were around 20 degrees!! 



DamageIncRacing said:


> *MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITCH!!!:lol: :devil: :lol:
> 
> Funny if you were there... Unless you were Pete... *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Wazzup Johnny Boy!!! 

And yes- it is hard to believe Helmer finally made it here...


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'll tell you what its coming to. He's come to aid me when you guys start the attack.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Would that be the hack attack?:lol: :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

You know it. The NTC3 V. Reflex attack.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Don't you mean the NTC3 vs. the de-fects/rejects?:devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yes, that is exactly what I mean only different
It Reflex V. NTC3


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Basically you're saying exactly but not quite?


----------



## Fred Knapp

No, almost though.
Basically thats not entirely true exactly.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

So basically what you're saying is that you are 100% sure that you're not quite positive...But you might be wrong. Am I correct?:lol: :devil: :lol:


----------



## Fred Knapp

No Dude, What I'am saying is that I am 100% sure that I am quit positive that I am right.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

oh- sure- ok...I think...:devil: :lol: :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Oh Pete, I thought you were going to help me out now and then?


----------



## John Warner

*Information Needed......*

J-Rod is considering buying a boat. It's a 1995 19' StingRay. Fred, you just sold your boat, any insight as why you sold it?? Anybody else have any thoughts on owning those holes in the water that you pour money through???


----------



## John Warner

Well, well, well..... It looks like nobodys covering your back tonight there Freddie my boy! But, then again.... good helps hard to find!!



knapster said:


> *I'll tell you what its coming to. He's come to aid me when you guys start the attack. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Re: Information Needed......*



John Warner said:


> *J-Rod is considering buying a boat. It's a 1995 19' StingRay. Fred, you just sold your boat, any insight as why you sold it?? Anybody else have any thoughts on owning those holes in the water that you pour money through??? *


J-Rod, and you think rc-cars cost some buck? Or are you considering changing hobbies.


----------



## bascott35

Hay john 
I have been reading hobbytalk every night for a few weeks now.
You seem to be confused alot...
I'am thinking that You may have blonde roots or that you have old timers...


----------



## bascott35

john
Can you hear me now???????


----------



## bascott35

:wave: john
It is not that late at night.
Did you move into the same retirement home that Fred is in???
At the tone the time will be 12:35am beeeeep.


----------



## Rainn2378

I think he did.....John give me a call tomorrow i want to see if you will do a favor for a friend of mine ok? Thanks!!!!!


----------



## bascott35

:wave: ALL
Just to let every one know that i ordered TRI 19 turn motors Pro/sport
& ASC 19 turn Pro/sport motors.
I allso ordered HPI red inserts to!!
I hope that thay will be in on f/day after noon or night.

Hay john 
Y did you not return my call???
Please 2way me!!


----------



## nitrorod

Well it looks like old Freddy Provediy has come out with something to make the shaft drive cars work even better than thay have been. So look at this:Link


----------



## Fred Knapp

Well I guess you can count on Ernie to help the competition out, just to make it fair.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

*trinity rebels against reflex*

Imagine that, Hey Spaggetti how does that make you feel, your own car builder even admits, gee (i better jump on the band wagon (iguess that ntc3 is abetter car)! if i can't beat them i might i as well join them! HA!
confusing isn't bahama man?


----------



## psycho02

Well guys after listening to all this smack about which car is better I can honestly say that you guys are all missing the true deal. Drivers win races not cars they all just choose different cars to do it with. If someone can drive better than you with shaft drive car they can also drive better than you with a belt drive car so there :devil:  :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *Imagine that, Hey Spaggetti how does that make you feel, your own car builder even admits, gee (i better jump on the band wagon (iguess that ntc3 is abetter car)! if i can't beat them i might i as well join them! HA!
> confusing isn't bahama man?   *


I feel great and how do you feel?
As far as your comments go. 
*Whatever truns you Crank!* 

A direct quote from Joel.
Trinity is very pleased with the performance of the ReflexNT and we have many hop-up ideas to improve the car in the near future so stay tuned.
:wave:


----------



## psycho02

Trinity making parts for the ntc3 is nothing more than a manufacturer increasing profits thats all.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Amen to that!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey J-Rod, What in the heck are you doing over at the Trinity web site anyway?
Looking good to ya is'nt it!.................You know it is.


nitrorod said:


> *Well it looks like old Freddy Provediy has come out with something to make the shaft drive cars work even better than thay have been. *


----------



## psycho02

Well where in the heck is everybody tonight?


----------



## bascott35

:wave: Ken


----------



## psycho02

:wave: Scotty!!!!!!


----------



## bascott35

Hay ken 
it is a quiet time in the town tonight.
every one must be stitting in front of there fans!!


----------



## psycho02

Well then they should all get central air like I have:thumbsup: Mars and Morl is this week everybody is probably getting busy and getting ready for that.


----------



## bascott35

psycho02 said:


> *Well then they should all get central air like I have:thumbsup: Mars and Morl is this week everybody is probably getting busy and getting ready for that. *


Ken are you racing MARS this weekend??
If so GOOOOD luck...
By the way i have central air too set at 68 + / -
Good night 
:wave:


----------



## psycho02

Yep scotty mars this weekend thank you:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## KawadaKid

i have central air and i am freezing my butt off! Im getting ready for MORL. I need a new pipe after mine was K.I.A!


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Hey noodles (spaggetti)! my crank turns just fine. Like ken said i'ts all up to the driver? well then that tells me one thing learn how to drive and show us all what trinity is made off?
But like you said, a lot of hop up ideas to improve the car, finnaly seeing that it is a far inferior car, thank you and good day!:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey Scott - did you order any other inserts besides HPI reds for 24mm??? I hope so.


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *Hey noodles (spaggetti)! my crank turns just fine. Like ken said i'ts all up to the driver? well then that tells me one thing learn how to drive and show us all what trinity is made off?
> But like you said, a lot of hop up ideas to improve the car, finnaly seeing that it is a far inferior car, thank you and good day!*


YOUR *JEALOUS*  
What ever your problem is with Trinity, get over it.
Each time I run my car I learn a little more skill and that is why I have captured 2nd place of the foam class at the MORL race. Now the question is, can I maintain it, or improve it at the second leg of this series. We'll just have to wait and see. I'm certainly not the best driver out there, nor have I ever made that claim . Lets just say I'm holding my own.


----------



## Phat Dakota

knapster said:


> Each time I run my car I learn a little more skill and that is why I have captured 2nd place of the foam class at the MORL race. Now the question is, can I maintain it, or improve it at the second leg of this series. We'll just have to wait and see. I'm certainly not the best driver out there, nor have I ever made that claim . Lets just say I'm holding my own. [/B]



That by far is the most humble response I've seen to all this belt/shaft, ntc3/reflex crap. Maybe intstead of talking trash Nitromagnatic you should concentrate more on driving and car set-up and not care what happens to the other racers. Just my $.02.

And on a similar note Good Luck to everyone going to the MORL race this weekend. I'll be having my own fun at the MARS race just down the road from you guys in Brooklyn. As usual I'll be taking pictures of the GLRC crew and some other racing action. See you guys next Saturday for the Day & night races!!!

Ken - What time do you think you'll be getting to Brooklyn Tommorrow? It looks like it will just be me since Dave, Steven and Jerrod will be in Ann Arbor. I was hoping to pit by you and steal some electricity if possible? I'll be there around 4pm or so.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Hey John,*  
Is your nevertell broke? bleep, bleep bleep.


----------



## Guest

Good luck Andy and the rest of the GLRC members that are going to the Mars race. Iam going to Ann Arbor with the rest of the guys. I think it is great that we can have club members represent both series. Now thats what a club is all about.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Dave, what time are you leaving GR?


----------



## KawadaKid

hey Dave W, Any way i can get a ride back from the MORL race? My dad has to stay down there for my brothers orientation at Michigan.


----------



## nitrorod

Well it looks like some of us are meeting at the park and ride at the Lowell exit off 96 at around noon so that we can all get lost together. Anyone that wants to meet there can. Steven I can give you a ride home if you want it.


----------



## KawadaKid

alrighty J-rod. Il have to see weather im actualy gunna stay or not.


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey Fred And Pete H., Im hoping i can pit with u guys if its alright with fellers. John, can i borrow that table of yours?


----------



## Rich Chang

Hope you guys don't get lost. If you do, you can call my cel-phone at 734-276-1528.

But, it's pretty straight forward.  Once you get onto Ann Arbor/Saline road (off of I-94) you only have about 3 miles of travel total.

-rich


----------



## John Warner

KawadaDude... Yes, I'll have an extra table just for you!


Freddie Provetti... Nope, wasn't off, just laying on the dash of the truck! Oh..... and nice job with the reply!


Phat Dakota... I'm trying to figure out a way to get the clubs banner to you so you can hang it on your easy-up. It'll give ya some extra shade!!


Everybody going to MARS... Have FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!! (winning is just a plus!)


----------



## John Warner

If we get lost, we'll be calling you alright! But it may not be on your cel-phone! LoL!



rchang said:


> *Hope you guys don't get lost. If you do, you can call my cel-phone at 734-276-1528.
> 
> But, it's pretty straight forward.  Once you get onto Ann Arbor/Saline road (off of I-94) you only have about 3 miles of travel total.
> 
> -rich *


----------



## KawadaKid

Sounds Good John! I even Got a new pipe for my ride, so im allllll ready.


----------



## Rich Chang

Steven - I have a check itchin to be in your wallet.


----------



## John Warner

Oh, and one more thing..... I'm sure you've heard this before, but this time it's for real.... Tyrone called and told me that it's a definite go for the asphalt. It's back to just a dedicated section for us instead of the whole lot. (and it'll be the NASCAR grade stuff, really smooth!) Tyrone has the official go-ahead from Bill & Bruce (the owner of the mall). Cousin's Subs is also pitching in!!!! I'll be in charge of making the call to schedule when it'll be done. So, stay tuned!


----------



## KawadaKid

good deal! Its still a bit dirty but my nitro wash will take care of that!


----------



## John Warner

You have nitro-wash?? Unless you bought another bottle you don't! I think you left it in my garage?



KawadaKid said:


> *good deal! Its still a bit dirty but my nitro wash will take care of that! *


----------



## KawadaKid

i wondered where it went. i got another bottle. Is it that trinity Green stufF?


----------



## Rainn2378

Hey John i just sent you an email so go check your emails!!!


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *i wondered where it went. i got another bottle. Is it that trinity Green stufF? *


No, it was kind of a pee yellow.


Rainn... okay!


----------



## KawadaKid

well, whatever color! Just bring it with u to Ann Arbor please!!


----------



## Rainn2378

What time does Eric have to be to your house Saturday?


----------



## Rainn2378

Hi Scott


----------



## Rich Chang

I just wanted to let you folks know (in case you missed it in the MORL thread) that we are going to try the track without putting any soda down.

If you foam racing folks find that the traction absolutely sucks, then I'll go out and get some soda to lay down.

Last year when we put soda down, when the sun went down, the track got really slick...

I know you guys get soda really cheap. If you have any extra, can you bring that, also? I'll pay you for it if we end up using it. If you don't have any to bring, don't worry about it. I'll pick some up from Meijers on Saturday if it turns out we need it.

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang

Actually, if it isn't too dirty, don't worry about it. I'll be tearing it completely apart anyways.  I've got some 'stuff' I have to do to it.

-Rich





KawadaKid said:


> *good deal! Its still a bit dirty but my nitro wash will take care of that! *


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah, we have one of these whole sale like stores where we get a whole box of two leters. The cool thing is its accross the street from the track!


----------



## Rainn2378

Alright it is boring in here....G'nite John......


----------



## KawadaKid

whatever, i figgured i would just spray it down. I can print u out some directions for the clutch if u need them.


----------



## bascott35

Rainn2378 said:


> *Hi Scott *


:wave: sandy 
I have been here for 1h reading.


----------



## Rainn2378

Well i haven't...i was doing other things....lol


----------



## KawadaKid

ive been very booored around these parts...


----------



## bascott35

Rainn2378 said:


> *Well i haven't...i was doing other things....lol *


Well you see i have no life.
I have lots of thing to do but, I don't feel like doing them.
I had to work about 11 1/2 hours.
I will sit hear for awhile.


----------



## Rainn2378

Long enough day?!?!?!? Although i have to work that now, but only 2 days a week....


----------



## KawadaKid

ahhhhhhhhhh, Race tomarow!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

rchang said:


> *Last year when we put soda down, when the sun went down, the track got really slick...*


Asphalt has this funny thing that it does. When sunlight hits it, it gets warm. Great for traction. When the sun goes away, the asphalt cools down. Not great for traction.

So, how big were those lights you were gonna get  !


----------



## Guest

Fred you out there?


----------



## Guest

Bill, you goin to MORL?


----------



## Guest

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *
> 
> Asphalt has this funny thing that it does. When sunlight hits it, it gets warm. Great for traction. When the sun goes away, the asphalt cools down. Not great for traction.
> 
> hehehehe]*


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah bill, are u going to join us in ann arbor?


----------



## John Warner

From what my understanding is, BillyBob won't be going to Ann Arbor. However... Mike was considering making the trip!!


----------



## KawadaKid

no, he told me that he was going to a game thing.


----------



## John Warner

Ohhhh... PapaSan, where you be hiding?


----------



## KawadaKid

he done left us...


----------



## John Warner

Yes, Mike did tell me he couldn't decide which one he wanted to go too, but the last time I talked with him he thought he'd go with us.



KawadaKid said:


> *no, he told me that he was going to a game thing. *


----------



## KawadaKid

i talked to him on wednesday, when did u last speak with him?


----------



## Fred Knapp

zerosan said:


> *Fred you out there? *


Yeah dude, Give me a call.


----------



## nitrorod

Can you hear me now?



knapster said:


> *
> Yeah dude, Give me a call. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Loud and clear.


----------



## John Warner

*Can YOU hear ME now??? *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, but can you trun it down a fuzz? Its hurting my eyes.


----------



## John Warner

Okay, maybe I have the gain up a little to much!
*Is this better?*



knapster said:


> *Yeah, but can you trun it down a fuzz? Its hurting my eyes. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

That is still up around 110 Dbs. Maybe down one more notch.


----------



## John Warner

How about this.... can ya still hear me??



knapster said:


> *That is still up around 110 Dbs. Maybe down one more notch. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey, Now I can work with that.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

zerosan said:


> *Bill, you goin to MORL? *


I'd like to. Unfortanetly I won't have time to get back from South Haven and turn around to go to Ann Arbor. I thought that a night race would be starting later. Oh well. There's always another race.

Speaking of which, what is this Summer Classic thing I've been reading about.


----------



## psycho02

Hey yeah what summer classic thing?


----------



## KawadaKid

an anual trophy race at the hub in lansing. Its pretty fun, ive been to them and they are a blast. Good racing.


----------



## psycho02

what is the date of that?


----------



## KawadaKid

not sure, Rich?!?! do u know?!?1


----------



## Fred Knapp

KawadaKid said:


> *Hey Fred And Pete H., Im hoping i can pit with u guys if its alright with fellers. John, can i borrow that table of yours? *


Sure, We can do that.


----------



## KawadaKid

good deal!


----------



## mike vasilion

the summer classic is august 10 and 11.
10 is practice
august 4 is the warm-up race


----------



## KawadaKid

Cool.


----------



## Fred Knapp

mike vasilion said:


> *the summer classic is august 10 and 11.
> 10 is practice
> august 4 is the warm-up race *


I think I'll be there for the race but not for the warm up or practice.


----------



## mike vasilion

see you guys tomorrow, and hopfully for the summer classic, too.


----------



## KawadaKid

Definetely, Cya!


----------



## KawadaKid

wow, some people are online!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey, everyone.


----------



## Rich Chang

Yep, the Summer Classic is a great race. I think Nick has been doing it for about 3 years now and it has always been a blast. 

This year it is being done in conjunction with the 3rd leg of the MORL series. 

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp

My F5 key is getting wore out, Refresh, Refresh, Refresh, Refresh,Refresh, Refresh, Refresh, Refresh.


----------



## KawadaKid

hiya fred!:wave: Scott!:wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Pete, you should go to this race, its a blast.


----------



## KawadaKid

its fun!


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

fred are yourefering to pete h. or myself?
I love to go but the wife has said that getting home at that time with all the drunk drivers and it being so fasr away that it wouln't be a good idea!
MY plans for staturday are to got out and see the 1/4 scale cars race in lansing its their third leg of their series or something!:wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *fred are yourefering to pete h. or myself?
> I love to go but the wife has said that getting home at that time with all the drunk drivers and it being so fasr away that it wouln't be a good idea!
> MY plans for staturday are to got out and see the 1/4 scale cars race in lansing its their third leg of their series or something!:wave: *


Yea, I was talking to you. Thats cool we'll see next Saturday.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

I have a ?, every time i get on the thread, it automaticaly brings me up to the 19th page and god knows i have read them all, what i want to know is how doyou ar can you have automaticaly bring up to the last unread post and if so how do you do it? 2ndly how do post an original quote? and how do you lets say alter the original post to read what you want it to read?, you know so it suits you better? :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *I have a ?, every time i get on the thread, it automaticaly brings me up to the 19th page and god knows i have read them all, what i want to know is how doyou ar can you have automaticaly bring up to the last unread post and if so how do you do it? 2ndly how do post an original quote? and how do you lets say alter the original post to read what you want it to read?, you know so it suits you better? :thumbsup: *


That has happened to me before so now I just click on the arrows.
Make sure that you click on the quote button to the thread that you want to respond to. After that you just need to highlight the stuff you want to change on other persons post and delete it and add what you want.


----------



## bascott35

:wave: all 
I'am not working this sat So i thought that i might go with 
you to Ann Arbor.
Are you still meeting at the Lowell exit??
If so what time...
I will be racing.
Just [email protected]@king for something to do...


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

That has happened to me before so now I just click on the arrows. 
Make sure that you click on the quote button to the thread that you want to respond to. After that you just need to highlight the stuff you want to change on other persons post and delete it and add what you want.
fred igot the copy and paste but i don't see what youre laking about , i don't see the the quote thing at the post reply, i do see it at the thread! and as far as the arrows go i believe i've tried that and still starts me at page 19 !????????????????????


----------



## KawadaKid

Cool scott! Cya down there!


----------



## Fred Knapp

The quote is right next to the edit button.


----------



## KawadaKid

in other words

over here----------------------->


----------



## Fred Knapp

Scott, I believe we will be there at 12:00 noon at the Ride share lot.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

knapster said:


> *The quote is right next to the edit button. *


if it works this is a test and only a test this does not reflect the views of our regularly schedulle programing!:wave:
lokks like i'm not a new member i'm a jr. thats huge for me :roll: :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

By George I think he has it!


----------



## John Warner

Man o' man could I go a l o n g way with that one, but I'll be nice for a change and let it go!!



NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *looks like i'm not a new member i'm a jr. thats huge for me :roll: :wave: *


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

KawadaKid said:


> *in other words
> 
> over here-----------------------> *


looks like it works and it's accualy over here-------------->


----------



## KawadaKid

whaaaaaatever


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

John Warner said:


> *Man o' man could I go a l o n g way with that one, but I'll be nice for a change and let it go!!
> 
> *


Look what the cat dragged in!
buy all means please go with it i'm in for a good long discusion are you:wave:


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

KawadaKid said:


> *whaaaaaatever *


for suuuuuuuurrrrrreeeeeee totaly oh my god!:lol:


----------



## Fred Knapp

You tell em and I'll turn the pages.


----------



## John Warner

Nope, I'm going to pass it off to somebody else. Maybe it's because I've quit smoking, well at least for the past five days anyway.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

knapster said:


> *By George I think he has it! *


thanks fred!:hat:


----------



## KawadaKid

oh jees...:roll:


----------



## KawadaKid

good for u john!!! Keep it up!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Quit smoking what.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

guys have a good time tomorrow!:wave:


----------



## John Warner

El' Pedro.... is your wifey letting you stay up late tonight or what??


----------



## bascott35

knapster said:


> *Scott, I believe we will be there at 12:00 noon at the Ride share lot. *


:wave: Fred
thanks!!
If i'm not there don't wait for me...
I'm not a 100% suer if i am going to go.
But if i dooo i will be there!! 
:wave: :roll: :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Will do Scott.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

wish i could, keep it up john! @ almost 4.50 a pack its absolultly nuts!:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Yo, Bubba.... your the one that needs to change to something with a filter on it!



knapster said:


> *Quit smoking what. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

You mean Absofrickinlutely.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

John Warner said:


> *El' Pedro.... is your wifey letting you stay up late tonight or what?? *


yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssss, accualy getting ready to go and turn the sprinklers off and go to bed?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Yo, Bubba.... your the one that needs to change to something with a filter on it!
> 
> *


That may be, but I still think your just giving up crack!


----------



## John Warner

Guys.... don't let ol' Freddie give ya any gruff! He's also doing his best to kick the habit. Right Mr. Provetti????


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

double digits on the thread pages!
see ya's later!:wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Guys.... don't let ol' Freddie give ya any gruff! He's also doing his best to kick the habit. Right Mr. Provetti???? *


I never was into crack.


----------



## John Warner

Dude, WhatChaTalkinBout?? The last crack I seen was this morning... and it was the crack of dawn!!



knapster said:


> *
> That may be, but I still think your just giving up crack! *


----------



## KawadaKid

im seeing tripple


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Dude, WhatChaTalkinBout?? The last crack I seen was this morning... and it was the crack of dawn!!
> 
> *


Thats not the last crack I saw.


----------



## John Warner

What did you do, back up to the mirror this morning when you got out of the shower????



knapster said:


> *
> Thats not the last crack I saw. *


----------



## bascott35

Gooooood night alll!!
:wave: :dude: :wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, man that was ugly.


----------



## KawadaKid

oh jees


----------



## John Warner

Well the trailer is all ready to go. New 24" X 96" fold down table mounted to the wall, (2) 4' floresent light fixtures mounted in the ceiling, rotary air conditioning.... yeah baaaaby!

three sections of drivers stand (24'), and totally rebuilt steps!


----------



## John Warner

I'll bet, but I'm doing my best to NOT get a visual image of what you seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



knapster said:


> *Yeah, man that was ugly. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey, I want to pit in there.


----------



## KawadaKid

jees, i wish i could pit in there with u guys!


----------



## KawadaKid

lol..


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *I'll bet, but I'm doing my best to NOT get a visual image of what you seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


It was bad dude, it made my eyes water.


----------



## John Warner

Was it the site of it or the smell?? You didn't see any red eye looking back at ya did ya????



knapster said:


> *
> It was bad dude, it made my eyes water. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Was it the site of it or the smell?? You didn't see any red eye looking back at ya did ya????
> 
> *


Hey, I'm not sure what I saw. All I know is that was scarry.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Have you read the MORL thread?


----------



## KawadaKid

where'd yall go?


----------



## KawadaKid

ok, im going
Cya all tomarow!


----------



## hankster

I am going to move the Track Talk discussions back to the regular areas. The split has made both areas less active at this point doesn't seem to be helping very much. As long as they are active they will still be easy to find and you can bookmark this discussion if you like to make it even easier to find.

It was a good experiment that just doesn't work well in practice.


----------



## KawadaKid

man....what a day that was. I would just like to thank everyone from the GLRC for helping me out yesterday. Special thanx to Tony who sacrificed his car for mine. John for the crystals, Rich for the dog bones, Dave for the bearings and pete and fred for charging equipment. And the rush pitting by J-rod and Dave. Thanx Guys!


----------



## mike vasilion

man, steven, you had everyone helping you.


----------



## KawadaKid

sure did, now i need to remember what parts i owe to who..?


----------



## mike vasilion

thanks for the stand, guys.
and congrats to fred for, if my calculations are correct, going into the points lead. :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Man- What a wild night day yesterday! The crazy trip to Ann Arbor, the racing' the lost kid, and then the wreck we saw on the way home. I don't know about the rest of the 'convoy', but I got home a little after 5 this morning and was woke up (much to my great dismay) at 8:30 by my 2 year old. I'M TIRED!!!:devil: :lol: :devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

heck yeah, im freaking tired!


----------



## Fred Knapp

mike vasilion said:


> *thanks for the stand, guys.
> and congrats to fred for, if my calculations are correct, going into the points lead. :thumbsup: *


Thanks Mike, I had a blast. I'm all ready looking forward to the next leg of this series. Being able to run with the big guns was so much fun and a valuable learning experience. Watching Josh's Reflex was definitely the iceing on the cake.


----------



## mike vasilion

hey, ofr, what happened to you in the main?
or was that you moving out of everyones way?:lol:


----------



## Rich Chang

Thanks guys for making the trek to AA and also hauling the drivers stand, lights, freq board, etc for us to use. I really appreciate it.

Brian Jackson was telling me about all the stuff that happened on your trip down (the camper) and the trip home. Holy cow... That is nuts!!! I'm glad you all made the trip to and from AA safely.

Brian also mentioned you have your night race this weekend. I want to go, but my brother-in-law is getting married on Saturday. He should have planned better, huh?  Will you be having any more night races? 

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Kewl Car*


----------



## mike vasilion

what is that, the mission?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Geez Mike, You got it on the first try.


----------



## mike vasilion

well, from the side view, it looked like a schui. didn't think you'd post an old car, fred.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'm thinking I'd like to run one. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Guest

knapster said:


> *I'm thinking I'd like to run one. Any thoughts on that? *


So me and Jeffy won't be the only ones eh? 

Mike


----------



## mike vasilion

from what i've heard, the car is fast and handles well, but i'm still stuck on the shaft drive. give it a shot, man.


----------



## psycho02

I am going to maybe get a mission for this winter.
:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Missions for Ken, Fred and Mike??? My choice this winter will be the Tamiya EVO-II, it's a shaft driven car, but from what I've been hearing some racers will be going with the Tamiya 414-X belt driven car.



psycho02 said:


> *I am going to maybe get a mission for this winter.
> :thumbsup: *


----------



## psycho02

I did'nt think Mike liked the mission I told him I was thinking about buying one and his reply was "oh Im sorry" now I know it was a clever ploy so he could have the mission all for himself. Now I know I must have one.


----------



## John Warner

TC Nitro Foam Tire - A-main 
(Actual Qualifying Order: Josh Cyrul **TQ**, Aaron, Walt, Fred, Mike S., Mike V., Bobby Flack, Fred, Pete, Steven, John, Brian, Tony, Dave, Nick) 

** Did the top three of this main get their trophies? ** 

1 Aaron Bomia <----<<< Kyosho V-one-R
4 Mike Vasilion <----<<< TC3 
5 Fred Knapp <----<<< Reflex
7 Steven Stewart <----<<< Vision
3 Mike Slaughter <----<<< TC3
8 John Warner <----<<< TC3
6 Pete Helmer <----<<< Reflex
2 Fred Baumgartner <----<<< ???


----------



## John Warner

Mike also mentioned he was considering the Tamiya 414-X last night at the MORL race. So, who knows!!


----------



## psycho02

exactly


----------



## psycho02

just like I am considering a losi xxxs and the mission or my trusty tc3:roll:


----------



## psycho02

Now the question is what the heck is everybody gonna run for 12th scale.


----------



## Guest

12th scale im in far as sedan i think im going to stick with the pro 2
as it proved its self this weekend :wave:


----------



## KawadaKid

just to be to keep my name Kawada Kid im gunna run a Kawada SV-10! What did u expect, i got like a billiong parts for it.:roll:


----------



## psycho02

12th scale though steven. what will you run for 12th scale?


----------



## KawadaKid

if i ran it would be a 12L3, but I dont think i will since i have once four cell pack and no money to spend on batteries. I gotta buy Cool Nitro stuff. I realy wish i could never run electric again but stupid winter takes care of that...


----------



## psycho02

pish posh 12th scale is better!


----------



## Rich Chang

John Warner said:


> *2 Fred Baumgartner <----<<< Kyosho V-one-R*


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I did...



John Warner said:


> *TC Nitro Foam Tire - A-main
> 
> ** Did the top three of this main get their trophies? ***


----------



## John Warner

*M.A.R.S.*

Anybody know how the MARS race went?? Andy????


----------



## John Warner

This is the corrected version.....

TC Nitro Foam Tire - A-main 
(Actual Qualifying Order: Josh Cyrul **TQ**, Aaron, Walt, Fred, Mike S., Mike V., Bobby Flack, Fred, Pete, Steven, John, Brian, Tony, Dave, Nick) 

** Did the top three of this main get their trophies? ** 

1 Aaron Bomia <----<<< Reflex
4 Mike Vasilion <----<<< TC3 
5 Fred Knapp <----<<< Reflex 
7 Steven Stewart <----<<< Vision 
3 Mike Slaughter <----<<< TC3 
8 John Warner <----<<< TC3 
6 Pete Helmer <----<<< Reflex 
2 Fred Baumgartner <----<<< Kyosho V-one-R


----------



## Rich Chang

Aaron runs a Reflex. Fred Baumgartner runs the v-one-r.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Well it seems that the on-road crew had some success this weekend. I on the other hand didn't. I qualified dead last in 4wd due to breaking in each qualifier, and was taken out in the second corner of the main by Moose's son Bill. He took me out just as I was comming off of the double onto a short chute in mid-air and when my car landed it broke the front shock tower that was hand made, the front diff cover got ripped out of the chassis, and the rear hinge pin mounts on the left side were trashed. So the XXX-4 is out of commission for a while. I hope I can get it back together for the next race in Vicksburg. As far as my truck I did manage to get into the B-main somehow with a 19T motor but in the main my slipper loosened up on me and it caused me to blow out the seal on the Hydra Drive ( Yes I was running a Hydra drive on my XXX-T) and all the oil came out and I was forced to just put around the track and finished 9th. I was sitting in 4th place in 4wd but will probably drop out of the top ten after finishing with no laps in my main and a 18th place finish. I was in 24th place in mod truck and will thankfully move up some spots with my finish in the B. So Ken Don't feel too bad you missed Brooklyn, it was hotter than @#%! and the track fell apart on Saturday. I had more fun running the Go-Karts on friday night than I did in any of my races, I at least won 2 of those races vs 0 in my mars races.

I did buy a XXX buggy for only $80 so that was pretty sweet


----------



## Phat Dakota

Ken - GET A XXX-S, I have an absolute killer set-up on the car I am running now. I have TQ'd the last three times with it. The only things you need to get that don't come with the kit are titanium tie-rods and I would reccommend the brp or hand made kydex front bumper.


----------



## psycho02

I was worried about stock buggy down there as it is kind of back and forth with me and the guy from ohio Golatka I think is his name. But I heard that john Oliver tqed and won so that is good for me as now that there are 3 races on the books they will begin to use the throw outs and i will still be sitting okay in all of my classes and I will be ready to go for Vicksburg. As far as a sedan choice I already have a tc3 so I might just run that, BUT I run losi offroad stuff so I might want a losi BUT I am really drawn to the mission for some reason I think that, that is going to be the car for me.


----------



## John Warner

Okay.... I finally got it right, I think!! Thanks for being on top of everything Rich!



rchang said:


> *Aaron runs a Reflex. Fred Baumgartner runs the v-one-r.  *


----------



## John Warner

WoW.. all these people on line, and nobody posting anything!! NTwigs, mike vasilion, kickyfast, Tim C, FROGGY, Wally World, John Warner)


----------



## DamageIncRacing

What am I? Chopped liver!?:devil: :lol: :devil:


----------



## mike vasilion

yep:lol:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy! Whats your game plan for sunday look like?


----------



## mike vasilion

hey, fred, did you see the points?
you're in the lead.....for now that is.hehe


----------



## John Warner

MORL Points after 2 races (2 more races to go!) 
Below are the current points standings after two races in the MORL series. There are two more races to go (Hobby Hub 8/11 and Lazer 9/15). 

Any 'ties' in points were adjusted based on qualification position (if you out qualified someone then you got the position above) and then based on past ranking (from the 1st race). 

------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Touring Stock - Any Tire*
1 Mark Adams 261 
2 Greg Anthony 254 
3 Dave Johnson 253 
4 Jeff Cook 247 
5 Eric Kelly 225 <----<<< 
6 Carlos Perez 221 
7 Shawn Ebeler 216 
8 Mac Keith 211 
9 Geno Morin 201 
10 Dan Burnham 200 
11 Basil Johari 183 
12 Nora Morin 156 
13 Jim Rousseau Sr. 133 
14 Derek Manchester 129 
15 David Woellper 125 <----<<<
16 Willie Thomas 124 
17 Barry Z 123 
18 Tim Stamper 121 
19 Bobby Flack 120 
20 Brian Bowen 117 
21 Russ Raden 114 
22 Jim Rousseau Jr. 113 
23 PDP 106 
24 Raisin 106 
25 Brian Thomas 104 
26 Dominic Pellegrini 103 
27 Brett Taylor 102 
28 Ray Juhl 101 
29 Phil Borges 101 
30 Ron Viney 97 
31 Eric Cook 96 
32 Ken Douglas 95 
33 Jon Ferman 93 
34 Butch Beebe 92 <----<<<
35 DaRoy Freeman 91 
36 AJ Warner 90 <----<<<
37 Kenny Martz 87 
38 Shane Praay 87 
39 Frank Fontaine 87 
40 Cecil Picardal 82 
41 Frank Johnson 82 
42 Ryan Blanchard 82 
43 Tim Bruno 80 
44 JW 78 
45 Barb Bury 76 
46 Richard Byrd 74 
47 Garrett Warner 68 <----<<<
48 Chris Diamond 68 
49 Ron Blanchard 68 

*Touring Stock - Spec Tire* 
1 Andrew Murany 217 
2 Dave Johnson 211 
3 Greg Anthony 208 
4 Geno Morin 198 
5 Dan Burnham 196 
6 Jerrod Glover 189 <----<<<
7 Derek Manchester 109 
8 Ken Bates 105 
9 Mac Keith 105 
10 Raisin 105 
11 Ray Juhl 101 
12 Phil Borges 101 
13 Frank Fontaine 97 
14 Doug Tafel 96 
15 Jim Packard 94 
16 Ron Blanchard 90 

*Truck/Buggy Stock*
1 David Woellper 216 <----<<<
2 Butch Beebe 208 <----<<<
3 Dan Burnham 207 
4 Carlos Perez 203 
5 Mike Pellegrini 104 
6 Nora Morin 102 
7 Bob Cates 100 
8 Nick Hyman 98 
9 Marinna Praay 96 
10 Douglas Adkins 96 

*Truck/Buggy Mod/Nitro* 
1 Dominic Pellegrini 105 
2 Bob Cates 103 
3 Richard Byrd 100 
4 Damon Rice 99 
5 Mike Pellegrini 98 

*Touring Nitro - Any Tire* 
1 Carlos Perez 208 
2 Aaron Bomia 109 
3 Brian Klein 105 
4 Tim Stamper 104 
5 Nate Norbury 102 
6 Damon Rice 101 
7 Pat Hough 99 
8 Brian Thomas 99 

*Touring Nitro - Spec Tire* 
1 Aaron Bomia 238 
2 Rich Chang 230 
3 Fred Baumgartner 227 
4 Shawn Ebeler 211 
5 Ken Bates 208 
6 Jesse Beeker 207 
7 Steven Stewart 193 <----<<<
8 Jerrod Glover 192 <----<<<
9 Joe Mininni 120 
10 Russ Raden 118 
11 Dennis King 117 
12 Barry Z 115 
13 Ted Flack 113 
14 Derek Manchester 106 
15 Maurice Davis 105 
16 Chuck Hartmeyer 101 
17 JD Becker 99 
18 Vaughn White 96 
19 Brian Klein 95 
20 Chuck Collins 95 
21 Walt Henderson 95 
22 Pat Hough 93 

*Touring Nitro - Foam Tire* 
1 Fred Knapp 213 <----<<<
2 John Warner 209 <----<<<
3 Mike Vasilion 207 
4 Pete Helmer 201 <----<<<
5 Brian Jackson 198 <----<<<
6 Tony Raison 194 <----<<<
7 Dave Walton 190 <----<<<
8 Nick Terwilliger 182 
9 Aaron Bomia 114 
10 Jay Mowl 107 
11 Mike Slaughter 107 <----<<<
12 Fred Baumgartner 105 
13 Josh Cyrul 104 
14 Steven Stewart 103 <----<<<
15 Walt Henderson 101 
16 Bobby Flack 96 
17 Tom Gilhoran 94 <----<<<


----------



## John Warner

You got that right Mike... The next race, it's coming back to me!!



mike vasilion said:


> *hey, fred, did you see the points?
> you're in the lead.....for now that is.hehe *


----------



## mike vasilion

kinda hard for you to do that behind me, isn't it?:lol:


----------



## John Warner

Ain't gonna happen DuhSillyOne, your just dreaming those wierd dreams again. Don't worry, they'll go away once we're in Lansing! 



mike vasilion said:


> *kinda hard for you to do that behind me, isn't it?:lol: *


----------



## mike vasilion

if you can find your way here, you old puss ball.


----------



## John Warner

Don't fear, I'll be there waiting on you, at the start of the race, AND at the finish line... you snorkel-nosed puke!



mike vasilion said:


> *if you can find your way here, you old puss ball. *


----------



## mike vasilion

good one....good one.
if you could drive as good as you could bash, you'd be sweet. remember, the only reason you're ahead of me is because my reciever pack went dead in canton. don't count on that ever happening again.


----------



## John Warner

So, that's your excuse?? Your reciever pack went dead? Is that the best you can come up with in such short notice, geeezzz!! And this thing you speak of about me being sweet... I think you shedding some light on a few unanswered questions! And... I learned how to bash on the track from no one else but you, so there. LoL!!



mike vasilion said:


> *good one....good one.
> if you could drive as good as you could bash, you'd be sweet. remember, the only reason you're ahead of me is because my reciever pack went dead in canton. don't count on that ever happening again. *


----------



## mike vasilion

all right, man. you got me there. we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## nitrorod

For anyone that is interested there is another of the Off-Road Demo Derbys that Fred and I went to at the Berlin fair happening this Saturaday at the Ottawa County Fair. This thing is a blast to watch, there is all kinds of great crashes and bashing that happens. For instance at the last one we saw a car traction roll on dirt.


----------



## Guest

well one race,15th place this is looking good

 :dude:


----------



## psycho02

WHAT THE


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I asked hankster to put John and Mike's smack talk posts in a new section.  It should be interesting to see the outcome at Lansing. Only time will tell.


----------



## John Warner

Aaron... I just hope Mike makes it in the "A" so I can have a chance to dodge his attempts at knocking me off the track, which by the way I've gotten pretty good at after racing with Mike all these years!! LoL!



Aaron Bomia said:


> *I asked hankster to put John and Mike's smack talk posts in a new section.  It should be interesting to see the outcome at Lansing. Only time will tell. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Quotes from Mike and John*

you old puss ball. if you could drive as good as you could bash, you'd be sweet. that's your excuse?? Your reciever pack went dead? 
I learned how to bash on the track from no one else but you, so there. DuhSillyOne, your just dreaming those wierd dreams again. 
You guys going at it allready. Aaron your right this qualifies for the smack talk section.


----------



## mike vasilion

no more smack talk for me. I'm all done.:devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey John you got any pics yet of that car???


----------



## Guest

fred i thougth you got it from the fat man


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wally World said:


> *fred i thougth you got it from the fat man *


I must of shiped a page, what are you referring to.


----------



## mike vasilion

Aaron... I just hope Mike makes it in the "A" so I can have a chance to dodge his attempts at knocking me off the track, which by the way I've gotten pretty good at after racing with Mike all these years!! LoL! 

just for that, I might do something......something bad. that is, when Aaron and I are lapping you puss ball.:lol: :wave: :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Well, if your gonna quit, then so will I. But what are we going to do for fun now???



mike vasilion said:


> *no more smack talk for me. I'm all done.:devil: *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey John answer please??


----------



## John Warner

Hey Mike... The only way that would ever happen is if you tied a rope to the front of your car, and the other end of it to the back of Aarons!!



mike vasilion said:


> * when Aaron and I are lapping you puss ball.:lol: :wave: :devil: *


----------



## John Warner

Pic's of car?? Your reffering to the "4" I'm assuming???



DamageIncRacing said:


> *Hey John answer please?? *


----------



## psycho02

WHAT THE!!!


----------



## Guest

*Re: Quotes from Mike and John*



knapster said:


> I learned how to bash on the track from no one else but you,
> 
> :wave:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

4 what?? Pics?? Did you download the pictures of that car that rolled??


----------



## psycho02

Remember 12TH SCALE INDOORS THIS WINTER!! Just my daily reminder.


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Re: Re: Quotes from Mike and John*



Wally World said:


> *
> 
> 
> knapster said:
> 
> 
> 
> I learned how to bash on the track from no one else but you,
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *O.k now I've got you. Well that is a factor to be considered I believe.


----------



## mike vasilion

I just ordered an Aaron magnet. It'll be here in time for the race.
as far a bashing on the track, john, I only did it once, indoors, and I told you I was going to do it. But I told you sorry, because I didn't mean to hit you that hard.


----------



## Fred Knapp

mike vasilion said:


> *hey, fred, did you see the points?
> you're in the lead.....for now that is.hehe *


Thanks Mike, That shows togoya, where ever you go........there you are.


----------



## mike vasilion

hey, you're welcome fred. you've been the only consistent one yet.


----------



## Rich Chang

*Look here you kids, don't make me pull this station wagon over!*

haha. Flash backs to when I was a kid on vacation with my parents and older sister.


----------



## John Warner

Been the only consistent one to do what??? I'm lost, as usual!! Mike, no hard feelings... I was only teasing with you!!



mike vasilion said:


> *hey, you're welcome fred. you've been the only consistent one yet. *


----------



## mike vasilion

there's no hard feelings, john, I just don't want the people who read this and don't know me to think I'm like you.hahaha


----------



## Fred Knapp

KawadaKid, what did your team manager at GS have to say?


----------



## nitrorod

So Fred you going to go Satraday?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Sounds like fun. what time will it get started? Also have to check with the Boss.


----------



## John Warner

Saturday???? As in day or night? Have you forgotten the date we moved the night race to???



nitrorod said:


> *So Fred you going to go Satraday? *


----------



## nitrorod

Oh yeah forgot about that. Well here is all the info for the race Link It starts at 7:00


----------



## John Warner

So I guess I'm confused as to where you'll be Saturday night. Any chance you can clear this up for me?

ThankX!



nitrorod said:


> *Oh yeah forgot about that. Well here is all the info for the race Link It starts at 7:00 *


----------



## nitrorod

Well we could start the night race after the demo derby then we all could go to pick up some driving pointers.


----------



## John Warner

Why?.... Has NitroHackMatic entered the demo derby race???



nitrorod said:


> *Well we could start the night race after the demo derby then we all could go to pick up some driving pointers. *


----------



## nitrorod

Not that I know about but it by the way he drives you would think so.....Where is the Nitroman anyway?


----------



## John Warner

Don't know, but Fred said he talked to him I think. Did ya notice you just made 400 posts??? Also, you didn't answer the question of where your going to be Saturday night.


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah I am watching my posts go up. You did not respond to my sugetion of moving the night race to a late night race.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Yeah I am watching my posts go up. You did not respond to my sugetion of moving the night race to a late night race. *


Well, I would imagine it wouldn't go over to well since we wouldn't get started until what, like 9:00 or later?? I'm still recovering from my arrival home at 6:30am Sunday morning!!!


----------



## bascott35

:wave: guys!!!
I haven't been online for a few days.
I just wanted to remind everyone that we have 19 turn motors..
A few of you asked me to get them. 
Thay have been in stock since Thursday..
Not to many of them have sold this week-end!!!!
What up with that!!!!:roll: :roll:


----------



## psycho02

Scotty How about sorex tires and hpi red inserts? 

And by the way last weekend nobody was in town this weekend will be better.:thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

Basicaly what Garen told me was that the prototype pieces had a problem with breaking but he also said that the problem had been fixed. Some of the first kits might have gotten the defective parts and some may not have. No big woop, parts are on the way.


----------



## John Warner

Scott...

You may or may not be aware of it but the majority of us wern't around this past weekend. That may account as to why none of them sold! Who's the manufacture of the ones you have in stock???


----------



## KawadaKid

plus all the cool people run nitro..:thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

pish posh electric is better.


----------



## KawadaKid

ha, charge ur batteries, i will stick with just haveing to put my car on a box and push down.


----------



## psycho02

unless the glow plug is fouled or the ambient temperature changes or a cloud comes overhead or the humidity changes or the throttle sticks open or the pipe comes off.:devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

Only if u suck


----------



## psycho02

Or you are waiting on parts.:devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

they will be here by friday. GS is good to their people.:thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

so your nitro justs runs forever then steven?


----------



## KawadaKid

if i keep purtting gas in it yes. Well, not quite forever, eventualy i would run out of gas. But i ran a 15 min. practice session the other day. It was great.


----------



## psycho02

and you never flame out or have problems?


----------



## bascott35

John Warner said:


> *Scott...
> 
> You may or may not be aware of it but the majority of us wern't around this past weekend. That may account as to why none of them sold! Who's the manufacture of the ones you have in stock??? *


Welll Ya Old Fart
We have Reedy PRO,trinity Pro....
I was aware that There was no racing on sat, but the motors came in on thursday!!!
Where were all of you on Friday & Sat morning before the BIG race???


----------



## KawadaKid

its rare.
My engine is always tuned right thanx to Tyrone.


----------



## psycho02

well you are probably the exception then.


----------



## KawadaKid

mike doenst usualy have problems either. But ofcoarse, Tyrone tunes his engines too...


----------



## KawadaKid

i wouldnt mind electric racing so much if i didnt have to spend $80 bucks for competitive packs and $160 for a decent speed control that could blow up. I mean, my servos wont catch fire and neither will my carb.


----------



## psycho02

That all sounds pretty good but I think I will stick with my electric.:thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

oook. Ur racing onroad with us this weekend arent u?


----------



## psycho02

Actually steven you can get good competitve batteries for about 55 or 65 dollars speed controls for about 130 and I have raced since 97 and have never blown a speedo.


----------



## KawadaKid

ive been racing since 1996 and have blown up 3. Two novaks and 1 LRP.


----------



## psycho02

As long as I can get my hands on some tires and associated blue springs if not then next weekend for sure.


----------



## KawadaKid

riders has sorexes and hpi red. I dont know about the springs


----------



## psycho02

Really? what the heck r u doing how did you blow them?


----------



## KawadaKid

beats me. They were all with stock motors. They just dont like me or something. Nitro on the other hand...:devil:


----------



## psycho02

I also have to see about our on call schedule at work If I am on call I might not be able to but if I am on call this weekend I know that I won't be on call next weekend so I know I will be there.


----------



## psycho02

Maybe your body is some kind of positively charged conductor and when you touch the speedo you overload it.


----------



## KawadaKid

man, i wish i could run this car!


----------



## psycho02

What is that? and how much does it cost? it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## KawadaKid

its an Ova T-4. I found on while rumaging through japanese RC sights looking for Kawada Stuff. Im trying to find more pics.


----------



## psycho02

Ohhhh so that is a Kawada then?


----------



## KawadaKid

nope, its an Ova T-4. i guess that Ova is the company name.


----------



## psycho02

Oh steven also don't take me seriously on the nitro bashing stuff I am just playing around nothing serious just getting my post count up.


----------



## psycho02

You got a website that I can find that at? I like mid motor cars and I think for touring electric that is the way to go for car design.


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah me too. Im up to 430 sumthing! Um, no english websight. I dont think u can buy this car in the us. More pics thow!


----------



## psycho02

Yeah I still don't know what car to run yet I like the Losi the tc3 and the mission I will get it figured out by this winter though.


----------



## KawadaKid

im still sifting through these sights. Its all about the Kawada!


----------



## psycho02

You just have to work on not blowing speedos. And like I said you can get good batteries for about 65 you DO NOT HAVE TO RUN TRINITY OR REEDY TO GET GOOD PACKS:thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

wow, check this drive train out! This realy makes me want to build a custom car....:devil:


----------



## psycho02

World Class. Pro match, Fantom there are plenty of companies like that where you can get good stuff


----------



## KawadaKid

crap, forgot to attatch pic...


----------



## psycho02

yes you did I am all like ????:roll:


----------



## KawadaKid

what! i give up


----------



## KawadaKid

hmmmm..Mid motor Kawada....


----------



## psycho02

can't get it attached huh?


----------



## KawadaKid

Nope, ive got to get to work on my Kawada...Cya!


----------



## KawadaKid

jees, none of u guys stay up late enough...i got my Kawada's Bearings all worked out now all i gotta do is take care of my unsprung weight.


----------



## KawadaKid

Ok people, this could happen. I might race electric touring car this weekend.


----------



## KawadaKid

ok. My Kawada has all its electronics in place and i even took a few laps around my kitchen. Im so racing electric this weekend.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

This thread is just like a chat room.


----------



## Rich Chang

That sounds like a line from a porno.




KawadaKid said:


> *now all i gotta do is take care of my unsprung weight. *


----------



## nitrorod

I agree with you two.


----------



## nitrorod

Hey Scotty how about some 36 Sorex tires? So since Riders has 19 turn moters in are we going to run that this weekend?


----------



## KawadaKid

rchang said:


> *That sounds like a line from a porno.
> 
> 
> *


Jees rich, always thinking arent we?


----------



## Phat Dakota

I guess we'll have to see about everyone running 19T or not this weekend, it doesn't matter to me either way. But I know some people will be running stock, so we should keep it even for everyone.


----------



## KawadaKid

i will run a 19t by day, Nitro by night.:thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey Johnny, the Kawada is alllllll Ready!


----------



## psycho02

Steven? electric? ARE YOU FEELING OKAY?


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah, im fine.


----------



## bascott35

nitrorod said:


> *Hey Scotty how about some 36 Sorex tires? So since Riders has 19 turn moters in are we going to run that this weekend? *


:wave: nitrorod
I don't know if we have 36 Sorex tires in stock??


----------



## John Warner

Kewl!! Well it sure looks like there's going to be a lot of electric sedans running Saturday! Even Apl asked about how many normally run the quiet class. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the week before last we had 14 elec. sedans?? Should prove to be a hoot!! There'll be quite a mixture of them as well.... Kawada, HPI, Tamiya, Losi, and even an Express will be there!!



KawadaKid said:


> *Hey Johnny, the Kawada is alllllll Ready! *


----------



## John Warner

*N i g h t R a c e..... This weekend!!!*

Also....

Don't forget that this Saturday we'll be running the normal day race schedule followed by one of our infamous night races under the lights starting around 6:30!!


Be there or be square! Huh???


----------



## John Warner

Anybody interested in a used car?? Be sure and check the price under the pictures!

http://www.getauto.com/autolinks_cardetail.html?x_dealer_id=AADKg&vinNum=SCBZB22E3YCX63309


----------



## KawadaKid

sure john! ur buying....right?


----------



## bustedparts

*OK ! I am HERE !!*

I needto know what I shoud buy for when the weather goes south on us!I have some nitro and I am just getting into eletric.I want to be as competive as possible!As far as eletric I will have a xx4 and a b3.I want to know were the action is going to be at!Let me now were I should be at when the snow hits the fan!


----------



## John Warner

Actually Steven I was kinda hoping you were getting it for me for my next birthday!



KawadaKid said:


> *sure john! ur buying....right? *


----------



## John Warner

Steven...

It's not to late, it's still for sale! I checked the payment schedule for you and if you finance it for 60 months, your payments would only be $4088.25 a month. Quite a deal wouldn't you say????


----------



## nitrorod

Hey my number of posts droped what is up with that?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Kewl!! Well it sure looks like there's going to be a lot of electric sedans running Saturday! Even Apl asked about how many normally run the quiet class. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the week before last we had 14 elec. sedans?? Should prove to be a hoot!! There'll be quite a mixture of them as well.... Kawada, HPI, Tamiya, Losi, and even an Express will be there!!
> 
> *


Whats this, Apple Sauce is going to make his presence known Saturday.
Well, if thats true. Maybe we should do bump ups so that Nitroman well have a chance for the A.


----------



## John Warner

I noticed that mine did too. Two days ago I had over 1300, but look at it now!!



nitrorod said:


> *Hey my number of posts droped what is up with that? *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, I saw it on the other thread and like is said, Na!


----------



## John Warner

Your choice... but it sure is getting expensive don't you agree?? And, their going up almost another dollar by fall. Hummmmm.... That would be somewhere in the vicinity of $375.00 or more a month your setting on fire and burning up every month! 



knapster said:


> *Yeah, I saw it on the other thread and like is said, Na! *


----------



## bascott35

John Warner said:


> *Your choice... but it sure is getting expensive don't you agree?? And, their going up almost another dollar by fall. Hummmmm.... That would be somewhere in the vicinity of $375.00 or more a month your setting on fire and burning up every month!
> 
> *


:wave: Fred
If you add up John's amount you wood have spent over $4,500.00
a year!!
And that is alot of r/c cars and stuff...


----------



## bascott35

:wave: Fred 
I can use the MONEY!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, yeah, yeah, I've been around X smokers before and one thing I have learned. Misery ( wretchedness, an affliction or deprivation) loves company.


----------



## Fred Knapp

bascott35 said:


> *:wave: Fred
> I can use the MONEY!!!! *


What kind of smokes are you selling?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Pete, I can see you wandering around the threads. We are over here!


----------



## John Warner

So, nobody wanted to buy that used car I posted???


----------



## John Warner

I disagree, friendship means supporting ones choices. Besides, no misery here!



knapster said:


> *Yeah, yeah, yeah, I've been around X smokers before and one thing I have learned. Misery ( wretchedness, an affliction or deprivation) loves company. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Zoning change approved for El Gigante Mall*

Hoping to strike a compromise between the El Gigante Super Mall and its neighbors, Grand Rapids city commissioners on Tuesday decided to partially rezone the property.

The building that houses the former Woodland Skating Center will be given a commercial zoning designation. But the parking lot on the building's south side will keep its residential zoning.

The rezoning was requested by Enrique Ayala, owner of the El Gigante Super Mall. Part of the building fell in a residential zone while the other part was zoned commercial.

Ayala said having part of the building zoned residential effectively controlled the zoning for the entire facility and inhibited his plans to operate his indoor marketplace and banquet property.

Neighborhood residents objected to the zoning change, saying they feared an expansion of his business would bring traffic and parking congestion.

In a public hearing two weeks earlier, Ayala angrily accused the neighbors of racism for their objections to his business, which is aimed at the Hispanic community.

City commissioners decided to rezone the building but leave the parking lot residential as a buffer zone. First Ward Commissioner James Jendrasiak said the new designation will not allow Ayala to get a liquor license or operate a concert hall without coming back to the City Commission. "And I don't think this commission will support that kind of use," he said. 

Second Ward Commissioner Lynn Rabaut, who voted against the rezoning, said it appears that past commissions decided to split the zoning intentionally..

Third Ward Commissioner Scott Bowen voted against the rezoning, saying Ayala should have known part of the building was in a residential zone.

There's far too much heat and not enough light on this." he said.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *I disagree, friendship means supporting ones choices. Besides, no misery here!
> 
> *


Thats right, so support my choice.


----------



## John Warner

First Ward Commissioner *James Jendrasiak* said the new designation *will not allow Ayala to get a liquor license or operate a concert hall* without coming back to the City Commission. "And I don't think this commission will support that kind of use," he said.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I know, so what do you think they mean by that?


----------



## Guest

So if I read that right we will not get to go back in there. If he has gone this far he is not going to want us back.


----------



## John Warner

Not a problem. So then, are you getting ready for Tuesday evenings at 6:00??



knapster said:


> *
> Thats right, so support my choice. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Heck no, what you see is what you get.:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Well, I think it means they tossed him a bone to shut him up. He still didn't get his way about his banquet hall or liquer license. My thought is that it's simply been re-zoned to commercial now, which doesn't change anything as far as what he intends to use it for. Except for the south side parking lot, which is residential.



knapster said:


> *I know, so what do you think they mean by that? *


----------



## John Warner

What position are you playing?? Pitcher, 3rd base??



knapster said:


> *Heck no, waht you see is what you get.:thumbsup: *


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Well, I think it means they tossed him a bone to shut him up. He still didn't get his way about his banquet hall or liquer license. My thought is that it's simply been re-zoned to commercial now, which doesn't change anything as far as what he intends to use it for. Except for the south side parking lot, which is residential.
> 
> *


Well if I were him, I'd ask for some dip with that bone.


----------



## Fred Knapp

knapster said:


> *
> Well if I were him, I'd ask for some dip with that bone. *


Maybe we should get Tiny to give him a call and feel him out.
For some reason that sounds wrong, but you get the drift.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *What position are you playing?? Pitcher, 3rd base??
> 
> *


Manager!


----------



## John Warner

Good idea Fred!!

¿Oye Pete, qué usted piensa, vale un disparo en llamar Enrique?
Es su llamada allí papá. ¿O acabamos de tratar y debemos encontrar un edificio diferente? 


Juan


----------



## John Warner

Pete,

¿Estoy seguro que usted puede probablemente no resuelve lo que anuncié lo puede? Bien, si no entonces apenas me manda correo electrónico y yo lo llenaré en allí compañero. ¿La última línea es lo hace piensa que debemos llamar el slinger de frijol o ser mejor salirlo solo?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Pete, 

¿Estoy seguro que usted puede probablemente no resuelve lo que anuncié lo puede? Bien, si no entonces apenas me manda correo electrónico y yo lo llenaré en allí compañero. ¿La última línea es lo hace piensa que debemos llamar el slinger de frijol o ser mejor salirlo solo?


Hey Johnny Boy...

ENGLISH!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy...

Whats the word on pole barn usage this sunday? Can I use a space? You gonna be home? Gotta get them brakes done so I can drive the original beastie!!!:lol: :devil: :lol:


----------



## John Warner

Oh, I was just asking Pete if he wanted to call Enrique and see about us getting back in the old skating rink, and did he think it was worth making the call or not. After all, they still didn't get their liquor license or zoned for a banquet hall!


----------



## John Warner

Actually I'm not going to be around. I'm driving down to Tennessee for a couple of days. 



DamageIncRacing said:


> *Hey Johnny Boy...
> 
> Whats the word on pole barn usage this sunday? Can I use a space? You gonna be home? Gotta get them brakes done so I can drive the original beastie!!!:lol: :devil: :lol: *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Well rat excriment!!!


----------



## John Warner

Proper spelling is "excrement". Yep, gonna drive down and pick up about 12 more rodent dogs. But the good thing is their already sold before we pick them up!!



DamageIncRacing said:


> *Well rat excriment!!! *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Oh well- at least it gives me time to look at a few "perfomance" goodies for it. Yes they actually DO make perfomance upgrades for an 85 Chrysler FWD P.O.S.!!!


----------



## John Warner

Lemme guess, your gonna jack up the radiator cap and drive a hemi cuda underneath it????


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Don't I wish... I could use a nice plum crazy cuda with the flat black stripes though!!!:devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

But really. I'm just tinkering with the idea of boost up my horsepower over the whopping 97 h.p. from the factory. Maybe some sport suspension. Nothing overly crazy. You know me!


Wait... Lemme re-phrase that...


----------



## John Warner

Hola cómo son usted mi amigo,

Son usted ir a estar compitiendo este sábado. ¿Que tal la carrera de noche, va a ser allí para que uno a?


----------



## John Warner

Well???? (just trying to get my posts back to 1300!)


----------



## Fred Knapp

Is there a translator in the house?


----------



## John Warner

Fred,

NitroSmackMatic is here, maybe he'll answer my questions. Also, why don't you take yourself off invisible mode so I know when your on? I tried buzzing you up on your NexTime, but you must have had it off.



knapster said:


> *Is there a translator in the house? *


----------



## John Warner

Dude, if that's all it's got is 97 HP, then I'd think taking the air cleaner off would get ya up over at least 100, maybe even add a glasspack with some high performance muffler bearings!!!! Hehehehehehehe!



DamageIncRacing said:


> *But really. I'm just tinkering with the idea of boost up my horsepower over the whopping 97 h.p. from the factory. Maybe some sport suspension. Nothing overly crazy. You know me!
> 
> 
> Wait... Lemme re-phrase that... *


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Fred,
> 
> NitroSmackMatic is here, maybe he'll answer my questions. Also, why don't you take yourself off invisible mode so I know when your on? I tried buzzing you up on your NexTime, but you must have had it off.
> 
> *


I could do that. The computer is allways on. I may not allways be at my desk, but its on. On my way by I stop to check if anything new is happening.


----------



## John Warner

Hey Mike....... can ya hear me now??? Good, good! Did somebody disconnect your keyboard or something????


----------



## Fred Knapp

See, you scared him away.


----------



## John Warner

I have that effect on people, especially the females! But... I see your on, so I'm guessing you've already changed your mode, correct?



knapster said:


> *See, you scared him away. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Pete may take a while to read up to where were at. He says when he logs on, the thread starts on page 18.


----------



## John Warner

He's back! Along with these....

"rchang, knapster, nitrorod, psycho02, NITROMAGNATIC, T.M., John Warner"


----------



## nitrorod

Well I need some of my disappearing posts back....whats up with that any hay? Hank?




John Warner said:


> *Well???? (just trying to get my posts back to 1300!) *


----------



## psycho02

So John if you are going to Tennessee where will I find that front diff at in the trailer?


----------



## John Warner

I think he needs to reset his bookmark or something! At that rate, he won't catch up until 2017!!



knapster said:


> *Pete may take a while to read up to where were at. He says when he logs on, the thread starts on page 18. *


----------



## nitrorod

Who is T.M.?????




John Warner said:


> *He's back! Along with these....
> 
> "rchang, knapster, nitrorod, psycho02, NITROMAGNATIC, T.M., John Warner" *


----------



## psycho02

J-glo my post count went down also I think it was probably because of Hank moving the threads around.


----------



## John Warner

Oh, don't worry Ken, I'll be there to watch you race. And maybe even against me. I wouldn't miss it for nothing. Besides, I'm not leaving until Sunday evening!



psycho02 said:


> *So John if you are going to Tennessee where will I find that front diff at in the trailer? *



<-----<<< Posts back over 1300 once again!!!!!!!!


----------



## psycho02

You still are not a believer are you john?


----------



## nitrorod

So Ken you running this weekend?


----------



## John Warner

Beats me, Tax Man?? Tile Man?? Taco Maker??



nitrorod said:


> *Who is T.M.?????
> 
> 
> *


----------



## John Warner

Sure I am. But I still wanna see it for myself!



psycho02 said:


> *You still are not a believer are you john? *


----------



## psycho02

I am going to try j-glo. I am on call this weekend at work though but worst case is that maybe I don't make the day race but I will make the night race probably. The other problem I have is no tires for the sedan I might be at the mercy of riders or needing to borrow from someone. Is there power at the track?


----------



## John Warner

Don't need to worry, I'm sure we'll all have tires you can run. And yes there's power.


----------



## psycho02

You won't give me some jacked up tires will you?:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Anybody notice I moved???






<-----<<<


----------



## John Warner

Nope, as a matter of fact you could even run the tires I have on my car.



psycho02 said:


> *You won't give me some jacked up tires will you?:devil: *


----------



## psycho02

Thats because your the man john


----------



## psycho02

HEY SCOTTY WHAT DOES THE TIRE RACK AT RIDERS LOOK LIKE FOR SOREX TIRES AND HPI RED INSERTS AND RIMS FOR TC3 CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?


----------



## John Warner

I wouln't go that far. I just wouldn't want you to have any excuses. And hopefully. you do know I'm teasing you, right??



psycho02 said:


> *Thats because your the man john *


----------



## John Warner

I have plenty of confidince in your ability to drive, just not so sure about the sedan thing. Maybe we'll have to throw some dirt down on the track so you'll feel more at home!!

I'm sure by now you pretty well know I harass most everybody.  That's why Greg Gornick gave me the nickname "The Heckler"!


----------



## nitrorod

Ken when I was there this week thay had 28's,32's,no 36's and 40's (that I got by accident) and red insersts thay have lots of rims too.




psycho02 said:


> *HEY SCOTTY WHAT DOES THE TIRE RACK AT RIDERS LOOK LIKE FOR SOREX TIRES AND HPI RED INSERTS AND RIMS FOR TC3 CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?     *


----------



## psycho02

Yes John I do know that you are teasing in fact I think you are doing a masterful job of race promoting. I have been meaning to get over there but in the summer it is all about the dirt and MARS for me. Though I stand a good chance of winning the stock buggy championship and if I do I might concentrate a little more on on-road. maybe.


----------



## psycho02

J-glo what is a good hot track tire combo (day) and what is a good cold track combo (night) for the parking lot there.


----------



## John Warner

Uh-Oh, I've been found out! That's part of it, but seriously, I think you'd enjoy running sedans with us. Besides, I've always enjoyed your company!



psycho02 said:


> *in fact I think you are doing a masterful job of race promoting. *


----------



## nitrorod

Well I have been running 32's and 36's with the red insersts all summer...both day and night....but then again I am not that good at set up on anything but the computer and drivers stand.


----------



## psycho02

I think you are going to be pleasantly surprised with my sedan skillz Johnny. I know that i have kept them a pretty good secret but Honestly once I get that stupid oneway out of the tc3 and get the right tires on it I will be just fine.


----------



## nitrorod

What am I chump change again?




John Warner said:


> *Uh-Oh, I've been found out! That's part of it, but seriously, I think you'd enjoy running sedans with us. Besides, I've always enjoyed your company!
> 
> *


----------



## psycho02

j-glo yes!!!!! just kidding.


----------



## John Warner

Noooooo sweetheart, your not chump change. And you know I still love you as always.. XOXOXO In fact, where the hell have you been all week????



nitrorod said:


> *What am I chump change again?
> 
> 
> *


----------



## psycho02

j-glo has the car setup been an issue for you or has it been the throttle finger?


----------



## nitrorod

Anyone see this http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?s=&postid=200638#post200638 Steven getting himself in trouble.


----------



## nitrorod

Not shure but I know that no matter how far back I pull the trigger I cant keep up with Andy.



psycho02 said:


> *j-glo has the car setup been an issue for you or has it been the throttle finger? *


----------



## nitrorod

Oh thanks John....I have been here all week (fighting with the wife if you know what I mean) Where have you been....?




John Warner said:


> *Noooooo sweetheart, your not chump change. And you know I still love you as always.. XOXOXO In fact, where the hell have you been all week????
> 
> *


----------



## psycho02

you running a tc3 j-glo?


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah but with a deal like this http://rcpimp.com/do/messages?board=3&thread=1103&start=0 I may change


----------



## psycho02

I don't know yet so I will probably just run my tc3 for now but I do like the losi and the schumacher.


----------



## John Warner

Whew, I'd like to have read what he posted because it must have been unlike him to write that kind of stuff. Would you not agree??

Oh, and I've been right here fighting with my other half as well. Imagine this, me trying to quit smoking, not having one in over a week and listening to her rant and rave. I was talking to her mother this morning, and she's curious as to why I haven't killed her yet!!



nitrorod said:


> *Anyone see this http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?s=&postid=200638#post200638 Steven getting himself in trouble. *


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah same here I need the money for a new 1/12th scale.


----------



## psycho02

Ohhh I have my 12th scale car ready to go just need to get batteries. and it will be ready.


----------



## John Warner

Jerrod driving a Losi sedan???? You gotta be kidding me, right?


----------



## nitrorod

Well I saw it and it was not nice...but that is a different story.




John Warner said:


> *Whew, I'd like to have read what he posted because it must have been unlike him to write that kind of stuff. Would you not agree??
> 
> Oh, and I've been right here fighting with my other half as well. Imagine this, me trying to quit smoking, not having one in over a week and listening to her rant and rave. I was talking to her mother this morning, and she's curious as to why I haven't killed her yet!!
> 
> *


----------



## nitrorod

Well if you cant beat them join them.



John Warner said:


> *Jerrod driving a Losi sedan???? You gotta be kidding me, right? *


----------



## psycho02

well damn jerod I know that the shaft has still got to be better than even the single belt do you think that the suspension is better or is just an easier car to drive or what?


----------



## John Warner

Your not gonna try and convince me that Steven was using foul language are you? Whatever would his father think of that!!


----------



## psycho02

r u guys saucing your tires in electric or just running them natural?


----------



## nitrorod

Dont know but it seems to work outdoor but not so good inside....but that is months away.....hmmmmm......




psycho02 said:


> *well damn jerod I know that the shaft has still got to be better than even the single belt do you think that the suspension is better or is just an easier car to drive or what? *


----------



## psycho02

r u gonna run foam or rubber inside?


----------



## John Warner

We're using the tried and trued suntan lotion!



psycho02 said:


> *r u guys saucing your tires in electric or just running them natural? *


----------



## psycho02

any particular brand and spf rating?


----------



## John Warner

Me?? Foam!! (It's easier on the carpet too!!)



psycho02 said:


> *r u gonna run foam or rubber inside? *


----------



## nitrorod

sauce and lots of it....I like ca for mine.



psycho02 said:


> *r u guys saucing your tires in electric or just running them natural? *


----------



## psycho02

Yeah definitely foam u got a building locked up for the winter or still looking?


----------



## nitrorod

Well foams on the 1/12th for shure....but on the cab not shure....have to wait and see....



psycho02 said:


> *r u gonna run foam or rubber inside? *


----------



## psycho02

ca?


----------



## John Warner

Actually have two of them lined up. Hoping to go back into where we were last season, but if not, no big deal!



psycho02 said:


> *Yeah definitely foam u got a building locked up for the winter or still looking? *


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah the grip is great....but you have to change the gear all the time for the build up.... 




psycho02 said:


> *ca? *[/QUOTE


----------



## John Warner

What? Your running a taxi cab this year? What's up with that! LoL!!



nitrorod said:


> *Well foams on the 1/12th for shure....but on the cab not shure....have to wait and see....
> 
> *


----------



## nitrorod

Wish we could find one to have indoor dirt also....




John Warner said:


> *Actually have two of them lined up. Hoping to go back into where we were last season, but if not, no big deal!
> 
> *


----------



## psycho02

Yeah I saw the earlier posts about the old building. Heck if that guy can't use it for what he wanted to he might as well make some money on it. I thought that building was pretty cool last year. Just needed an indoor offroad DIRT! track in there and I would have been ready to move in.


----------



## nitrorod

Well I think the body I just got done will take the cake for uglest of the year....


----------



## psycho02

nope. you did'nt see the body that I painted for the ttech car that I have.


----------



## nitrorod

We could do that but I was thinking Dirt Oval....




psycho02 said:


> *Yeah I saw the earlier posts about the old building. Heck if that guy can't use it for what he wanted to he might as well make some money on it. I thought that building was pretty cool last year. Just needed an indoor offroad DIRT! track in there and I would have been ready to move in. *


----------



## John Warner

Really.. Tell us a little about it like color, body type and why you think it's so ugly.



nitrorod said:


> *Well I think the body I just got done will take the cake for uglest of the year.... *


----------



## KawadaKid

just run them natural outside


----------



## psycho02

No oval j-glo no you should go to confessional and beg forgiveness for the sin you have just committed you must turn right as well as jump big in offroad. I was thinking a supercross type track with lots of big jumps. NO OVAL


----------



## nitrorod

Well this one is  * RED *  and we all know what that looks like..




psycho02 said:


> *nope. you did'nt see the body that I painted for the ttech car that I have. *


----------



## John Warner

Steven.... Shame on you!!


----------



## nitrorod

Hey the trouble maker is hear....



KawadaKid said:


> *just run them natural outside *


----------



## KawadaKid

My body for my Kawada is red, and mighty beautiful.


----------



## nitrorod

Ok but I have to agree if it is off road we build some big jumps.



psycho02 said:


> *No oval j-glo no you should go to confessional and beg forgiveness for the sin you have just committed you must turn right as well as jump big in offroad. I was thinking a supercross type track with lots of big jumps. NO OVAL *


----------



## KawadaKid

i appologized! Jees, after running jacos for three years and having them peel up, break, chunk, and burn out i think i deserve the right to complain about them. The guys from GS were understranding, since they are so cool ya see. And i promised them it wouldnt happen again.


----------



## psycho02

I just can't do the oval thing it is just too boring for me.


----------



## psycho02

Well this is America I think if steven wants to say jaco tires suck he can, I spent 3 years on the wall to make sure that he could say that if he wanted to.


----------



## John Warner

Ahhhhh, I see. But the language, where ever did you learn all that from?? Inquiring minds want to know!



KawadaKid said:


> *i appologized! Jees, after running jacos for three years and having them peel up, break, chunk, and burn out i think i deserve the right to complain about them. The guys from GS were understranding, since they are so cool ya see. And i promised them it wouldnt happen again. *


----------



## nitrorod

yeah but dirt oval is cool kinda like sprint cars....yeah


----------



## KawadaKid

dude, all i said was, "why would u want them, they suck" Thats it.


----------



## nitrorod

It must be the RAP music.




John Warner said:


> *Ahhhhh, I see. But the language, where ever did you learn all that from?? Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> *


----------



## psycho02

nah it just aint for me j-glo. more power to the guys that do like it though.


----------



## John Warner

Oh, excellent point there my good man. How observent of you to notice that. I'm impressed!



nitrorod said:


> *It must be the RAP music.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## psycho02

you guys don't have rap music down there do you?


----------



## John Warner

What??? Your to funny!! In fact, we've made a policy to shoot and maime anyone who plays it above a whisper!



psycho02 said:


> *you guys don't have rap music down there do you? *


----------



## nitrorod

Not me good old AM talk for me...




psycho02 said:


> *you guys don't have rap music down there do you? *


----------



## psycho02

SCOTTY R U LOOKING?


----------



## nitrorod

Why dont any of these people talk: knapster, KawadaKid, bascott35


----------



## KawadaKid

i talk!


----------



## psycho02

ME TOO J-GLO tony kornheiser from 10 to 12 jim rome from 12 to 3 and the huge show from 3 to 6. but like I said i am a vet and if steven can't say what he wants to about some silly little foam tires than I wasted 3 years of my life making sure that he could.


----------



## nitrorod

I like HUGE but I am more into the finace ones....like Dave Ramsey


----------



## psycho02

Steven just tell those guys on that other thread to stick it in their truer and TRUE THIS!!!


----------



## psycho02

Oh huge is the man I started listening to him a couple of years ago when he was at espn 1000 in chicago I was bummed when they canned him but I was glad when he came home.


----------



## KawadaKid

ha.


----------



## psycho02

SCOTTY ARE U WATCHING US????????!!!!!!!!!!!!  :wave:


----------



## KawadaKid

hey J-rod, i passed u in posts....HAha.


----------



## psycho02

SCOTTY!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## John Warner

I think I've figured it out why those you mentioned arn't writing....

Fred... well, he fell asleep at his desk again.

Scotty... He's typing a response.

Steven... AJ's staying at his house, so their more than likely playing video games.


----------



## John Warner

*Hello ?? *


----------



## John Warner

Okay, night all!!


----------



## bascott35

psycho02 said:


> *SCOTTY ARE U WATCHING US????????!!!!!!!!!!!!  :wave: *


YES


----------



## psycho02

Scotty what sorex tires do you guys have in???


----------



## bascott35

I was not at work today.
So I don't know.
Call me after 10am and I will let you know.


----------



## bascott35

Brain Damage
The lunatic is on the grass
The lunatic is on the grass
Remembering games and daisy chains and laughs
Got to keep the loonies on the path
The lunatic is in the hall
The lunatics are in my hall
The paper holds their folded faces to the floor
And every day the paper boy brings more
And if dam breaks open many years too soon
And if there is no room upon the holl 
And if your head explodes with dark forbodings too
I'll see you on the dark side of the moon
The lunatic is in my head 
The lunatic is in my head 
You raise the blade, you meke the chang
You re-arrange me 'till i'm sane
You lock the door
And throw away the key
There's someone in my head but it's not me.
and if the cloud bursts, thunder in your ear 
You shout and on one seems to hear
And if the band you're in starts playing different tunes
I'll see you on the dark side of moon. 

All that you touch 
All that you see
All that you teste
All you feel
All that you love
All that you hate
All you distrust
All you save 
All that you give 
All that you deal
All that you buy beg, borrow or steel
All you create 
All you destroy
All that you do
All that you say
All that you eat everyone you meet
All that you slight everyone you fight
All that is now
All that is gone
All that's to come and everything under the sun is in tune
but the sun is eclipsed by the moon.


----------



## psycho02

well if you have some 36's and 32's put some aside for me with some hpi red inserts and I will pick them up on saturday PLEASE along with one of those spiffy new 19t motors.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

John - This may sound funny, but when does your indoor season start? Late Sept? October?


----------



## Rich Chang

Sound funny? Why, did you have two fingers shoved up your nose again?


----------



## Phat Dakota

psycho02 said:


> *J-glo what is a good hot track tire combo (day) and what is a good cold track combo (night) for the parking lot there. *


Ken - As far as the tires I use for day/night. I use Hpi tires, but at least it can give you something to compare. During the day it's HPI 33's with Yok firm inserts which is probably comparable to the sorex 32's and at night I switch to HPI 23's with red inserts, probably close to sorex 28's but a little softer than the Sorex's. Hope this Helps some


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Hardy, har, har. You're going down Mister!



rchang said:


> *Sound funny? Why, did you have two fingers shoved up your nose again? *


----------



## Phat Dakota

psycho02 said:


> *No oval j-glo no you should go to confessional and beg forgiveness for the sin you have just committed you must turn right as well as jump big in offroad. I was thinking a supercross type track with lots of big jumps. NO OVAL *


Don't knock till you try it. I started out racing dirt oval and all I can say is it's awesome. There's nothing like slinging a direct drive full suspension car with a 10turn motor into the corner and turning right to go left and yanking the throttle down the straight and watching it take off like being shot out of a rocket!:devil:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Could always set it up like the track in Kansas City I raced at. There was a dirt oval on the outside with the off-road track in the center. you just moved a few boards around for off-road and used the front stretch and turn one and two of the oval, went into the infield for all of the big jumps, popped out onto half of the back strecth for a short chute, dive back into the infield for some more jumps, pop out into turn 3 & 4 of the oval for a large banked sweeper, head back into the infield for a few more jumps and the back onto the front straight for the drag race to the finish line.


----------



## Omega Pi

Hey there, how's everyone doing? Long time no posts here. We'll probably see everyone on Saturday...Tony has to work in the morning, but hopes to be out in time to race some of the day races, and probably the night, too. If AJ doesn't purchase his Mugen on Saturday, you may even get to see me try my hand at racing sedan    (scary thought, huh????) Just thought I'd forewarn everyone, and apologize in advance, cuz I'm sure I'll be horrible at it, but hey, you've got to start somewhere.

I really have to watch the wording of my posts, or I'm sure Eric or John would have a quick comeback, proving once again that their minds are always in the gutter  :lol: 

Later,
Omega Pi


----------



## Rainn2378

Omega Pi said:


> *Hey there, how's everyone doing? Long time no posts here. We'll probably see everyone on Saturday...Tony has to work in the morning, but hopes to be out in time to race some of the day races, and probably the night, too. If AJ doesn't purchase his Mugen on Saturday, you may even get to see me try my hand at racing sedan    (scary thought, huh????) Just thought I'd forewarn everyone, and apologize in advance, cuz I'm sure I'll be horrible at it, but hey, you've got to start somewhere.
> 
> I really have to watch the wording of my posts, or I'm sure Eric or John would have a quick comeback, proving once again that their minds are always in the gutter  :lol:
> 
> Later,
> Omega Pi *


You are definitely right about Eric and John...and just think i have to put up with Eric all the time! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Rainn2378 said:


> *
> 
> You are definitely right about Eric and John...and just think i have to put up with Eric all the time! LOL!!!!!! *



HEY!!!Just because I own the majority of the gutter doesn't mean my mind is there constantly! Just 99.9% of the time! And I got your "put up with me" right here!:lol: :devil: :lol:


----------



## John Warner

*Okay Ya'll, I have a serious question.

What would everybody prefer to do.... 

(1) Start the night race about an hour earlier than we normally do and run three heats and a main.

(2) Start at normal time (dusk) and run two heats and the main.

(3) Do as we normally do and finish whenever.


So... get to typing and give me some feedback, majority rules on this one!!*


----------



## DamageIncRacing

If I were to race (still undecided) I would vote for #3 (of course). Start at dusk, run 3 and a main, and finish whenever.:devil:


----------



## nitrorod

Any of the 3 work for me just as long as we all know in advance.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Numberrrrrrrrrrrrr, ummmmmmmmmm 2.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I have to agree with the know in advance part. Heaven forbid Butch drive from k-zoo and want to run all day but only 2 and a main at night (which I can see if you've been there all day), and Jeff Cook drive all the way from Lansing and cry because thats what we're doing... If memory serves me didn't J.C. want to run 3 and a main last time- and then STILL left when we decided to do it? :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Why #2 Knappy? Getting old? Or won't your Deflex make it all night?!:lol: :devil: :lol:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Can I get some votes for a 19 turn foam T.C. night race class? I might miss the day race but I'd try to show up for a 19 turn night race...:devil:  :devil:


----------



## mxatv151

Run 'till whenever!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

DamageIncRacing said:


> *Why #2 Knappy? Getting old? Or won't your Deflex make it all night?!:lol: :devil: :lol: *


Ya know, if someone would close the window in here your lips would stop flapping in the breez.:lol:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

THPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPTTTT! I pick my nose at you! I fart in your general direction. Don't come back or we will taunt you some more.:devil: :lol: :devil:



P.S.- Gotta love Monte Python...


----------



## Fred Knapp

Pin head!


----------



## mxatv151

*REFLEX*

For all you who have been giving Fred a hard time about his Reflex...he now has back up...I put my order in today for MY Reflex....:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Kewl. 
I was going with the (Scabed over finger bandage) next.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Eric, nothing ment by that. Just having a little fun!


----------



## bascott35

psycho02 said:


> *HEY SCOTTY WHAT DOES THE TIRE RACK AT RIDERS LOOK LIKE FOR SOREX TIRES AND HPI RED INSERTS AND RIMS FOR TC3 CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?     *


:wave: Ken
I put one set of Sorex 32r in the back for you.
With two sets HPI 4630 red inner and Two sets of ProLine 
24mm wheels.
And one reedy 19 turn.
For Those of you that neeed to know What Sorex tires we have
at Riders.
We Heve!!
6 of 20R
6 -- 24R
4 -- 28R
3 -- 32R
11 -- 40R 
And we Have!!
6 sets of HPI 4630 red inners. 
We have few of the 19 turn reedy motors left and Trinity
19 turns. 
If you have any questions feel free to call Tyrone or Tom
they will be glad to answer them.
Riders Hobby Shop
Phone NO# 616 247 9933 
I hope this will help all of you.
Thank You!!!


----------



## bascott35

HAY where did everyone go????


----------



## bascott35

Is there anybody out there????


----------



## bascott35

Lonly
I'm so lonly,


----------



## John Warner

Looking great so far!!

*Thursday night:* Cloudy skies this evening. A few showers developing later tonight. Low near 65F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30%.

*Friday:* Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy. High 84F. Winds WSW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.

*Friday night:* A few clouds from time to time. Low 63F. Winds WSW at 5 to 10 mph.

*Saturday:* Mostly cloudy. High 89F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph.

*Saturday (24 hours):* Considerable cloudiness. Highs in the upper 80s and lows in the upper 60s.

*Sunday (24 hours):* Mostly cloudy with scattered thunderstorms. Highs in the low 80s and lows in the upper 60s.

_Subliminal message for Fred..... I made it through another day!_:thumbsup:


----------



## bascott35

bascott35 said:


> *Lonly
> I'm so lonly, *


I'm still so lonly,


----------



## psycho02

Scotty thank you for putting that stuff aside for me now if you could just put a set of those sorex 28's with it that would be perfect and I will see you on saturday.


----------



## bascott35

psycho02 said:


> *Scotty thank you for putting that stuff aside for me now if you could just put a set of those sorex 28's with it that would be perfect and I will see you on saturday. *


Hi Ken
No problem!!!
You may have to call Tyrone or Tom tomarrow and have them
put those 28's in the back for you.
I'M NOT WORKING TOMARROW!!!   :wave:


----------



## bascott35

Gooood night allll.
Going to bed now!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

_Sub Subliminal message for John..... I'm the little guy sitting on your sholder, listen to me now. You want one, you know you do. Just light one up and enjoy. No one will ever know! _


----------



## Phat Dakota

I say #3, it gives some of us more time to relax at Hooter's before the racing starts again!:roll:

And just to let everyone know I NO Longer have my Nextel so if you've tried calling or two-waying and can't get through that's why


----------



## nitrorod

Good point Andy!


----------



## John Warner

Okay, at this point it's...


one vote for don't care, one vote for #2 (2 heats + main) and three votes for #3. (do as we normally do, and finish whenever)


----------



## nitrorod

The masses have spoken, sounds like #3 to me.


----------



## John Warner

Yes, little man you are correct I do want one. However... I believe I'm stronger than that and will no longer allow my wallet and my health to be controlled by a tabacco plant. So... with a flick of the finger, the little clown on my shoulder is gone!



knapster said:


> *Sub Subliminal message for John..... I'm the little guy sitting on your sholder, listen to me now. You want one, you know you do. Just light one up and enjoy. No one will ever know!   *


----------



## nitrorod

Good job John now if everyone eles had your strenght.



John Warner said:


> *Yes, little man you are correct I do want one. However... I believe I'm stronger than that and will no longer allow my wallet and my health to be controlled by a tabacco plant. So... with a flick of the finger, the little clown on my shoulder is gone!
> 
> *


----------



## John Warner

Well, thank you Jerrod!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey John could you do me a favor????

Could you bring that big torque wrench to the track tommorrow?? I got the valve stems replaced and need to check the lugnuts. And you'll have to see what they did to one of my wheels too!

thanks!


----------



## John Warner

Not a problem!!



Phat Dakota said:


> *Hey John could you do me a favor????
> 
> Could you bring that big torque wrench to the track tommorrow?? I got the valve stems replaced and need to check the lugnuts. And you'll have to see what they did to one of my wheels too!
> 
> thanks! *


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *Good job John now if everyone eles had your strenght.
> 
> *


Is that a big sucking sound I hear?


----------



## John Warner

Ya, it sure is... it's you with another casket tack in your mouth!! So why are you home at noon anyway??



knapster said:


> *
> Is that a big sucking sound I hear? *


----------



## John Warner

Either that, or it's the sound of you gasping for air!


----------



## Fred Knapp

I forgot my Cigarettes.
Actually, I got done early.


----------



## John Warner

Oh, no wait a minute... I know what that sucking sound is...... It's the goverment vacuuming those overly expensive cigarette tax dollars out of your pocket!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wrong again, I went to Indiana and picked up a whole bunch, Cheap.


----------



## John Warner

Good, that'll mean you'll be all rested up for tomorrow, right??



knapster said:


> *I forgot my Cigarettes.
> Actually, I got done early. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Good, that'll mean you'll be all rested up for tomorrow, right??
> 
> *


I guess not. It was allready pointed out that I was an old man.


----------



## John Warner

That's great! You saved yourself a lot of money on the cigarettes, but you spent the difference you saved on gasoline. unless of course you've found that cheaper in Texas!! LoL!!



knapster said:


> *Wrong again, I went to Indiana and picked up a whole bunch, Cheap. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *That's great! You saved yourself a lot of money on the cigarettes, but you spent the difference you saved on gasoline. unless of course you've found that cheaper in Texas!! LoL!!
> 
> *


It was, I did.


----------



## John Warner

Okay, you finally beat me down and I went and had a cigarette. However.... I didn't light it so it didn't matter!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

NEXtime!


----------



## John Warner

*N E V E R !!* 



knapster said:


> *NEXtime! *


----------



## Fred Knapp

How about NeverTELL!


----------



## KawadaKid

im baaack.


----------



## nitrorod

Who left the door open?




KawadaKid said:


> *im baaack. *


----------



## KawadaKid

hmmmm....John i guess, i kinda snuck in the other day. lol.


----------



## nitrorod

Well this proves that John was born in a barn....(or was he hatched?)....



KawadaKid said:


> *hmmmm....John i guess, i kinda snuck in last night. lol. *


----------



## John Warner

Hey Kicky...

It's like 12:30am and I see you just signed on. So, do you have a layout in mind for tomorrow? I have the orginal 2000 Cleveland track on paper. 

If you'd like me to bring it I will!!

L8r


----------



## KawadaKid

naaaaa, i want to see a kicky original.


----------



## John Warner

And I'll bet Kicky would appreciate your help setting the track up. And since I'll be picking you up EARLY, you'll be there in plenty of time to lend our friend Mike a hand!!


----------



## KawadaKid

Aj's picking me up john. Thanx thow!


----------



## John Warner

Uhhhh... Guess again there sport! You be totally incorrect because either I'll be picking you up or Dave will be. It won't be AJ, sorry!!



KawadaKid said:


> *Aj's picking me up john. Thanx thow! *


----------



## KawadaKid

dude, i just talked to him.


----------



## John Warner

Well here's the deal.... He can't be in two places at once. And since he'll be in Hastings with his mother at 10:00 to 10:30, then if he's picking you up it won't be until like noon!


----------



## John Warner

Okay, you wait on AJ, and I'll see you whenever you get there, k?



KawadaKid said:


> *dude, i just talked to him. *


----------



## KawadaKid

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## KawadaKid

Alright, 9:30 john...or dave.


----------



## John Warner

It's your decision there Bubba, Dave is sitting here next to me and either one of us can pick you up. This is my last post, I'll await your response as to what you'd like us to do.


----------



## KawadaKid

well, i gotta go to my place to pack ,my crap up. IT could take like ten min. so its up to u. Let me know.


----------



## John Warner

Ahhhhhh.... you verrrry smart man there glasshopper. You will see one of us in the AM !!!



KawadaKid said:


> *Alright, 9:30 john...or dave. *


----------



## KawadaKid

Cya


----------



## Guest

John Warner said:


> *And I'll bet Kicky would appreciate your help setting the track up. *


I will be in chicago until 1, I should be back around 3 though. Plenty of time for the night race. I may even be able to get a little sleep...

Mike


----------



## John Warner

Good morning!!


----------



## KawadaKid

hmmm, TQ both times today....I just hope i can keep it together next time.


----------



## KawadaKid

Atleast our track didnt look like this...


----------



## psycho02

JOHN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I told you so.


----------



## bustedparts

So did you do it?Did you unleash it?


----------



## psycho02

kind of we got rained out.


----------



## bustedparts

No rain out in gh.We had a good day of racing!


----------



## John Warner

Well Ken, I must agree. You out-performed my expectations for sure! And I had a blast trying to run you down with the Tamiya. But... wasn't that an HPI ProII YOU were chasing????? What's up with that! Huuuummmmm



psycho02 said:


> *JOHN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I told you so. *


----------



## psycho02

Yes sir, yes it was and considering how bad I was punted in the first corner of that race You have to admit that I drove the wheels off to even get to second place. AND I was getting faster with every run. It would have been interesting to see what would have happened with another 2 rounds on the track.


----------



## KawadaKid

everybody else was chasing the vision....


----------



## John Warner

Hey... And how about that visit from Tom Konesni, who would have expected that!! Now comes the good part, he might even join us next weekend for a little competition, only time will tell!!

But remember... he's lurking in the backgound. :wave: :wave:


----------



## KawadaKid

man, we have more stinking electric cars than Nitro Cars! Whats the deal?


----------



## KawadaKid

Jees john, what takes ya so long to respond?


----------



## John Warner

Uhhhhh, maybe I'm confused but isn't it those nasty, noisey nitro cars that actually stink?? I never noticed any odors coming from an electric car. Well, except for your car when you cooked another ESC!!!! 

So basically nitro blows, sucks and stinks!!! Can't deny it cause it's the truth!!



KawadaKid said:


> *man, we have more stinking electric cars than Nitro Cars! Whats the deal? *


----------



## KawadaKid

Yeah, BLows by u, Sucks up ur Ego, and Stinks...yeah, i will give u that, it does stink.


----------



## John Warner

Nope! They *blow* exhaust gases out, they *suck* air in through the carburetor and they stink BAD!!


Right???????????????


----------



## KawadaKid

hmmmmm
naaaah. Nitro Rocks.


----------



## psycho02

AND stevens' makes really funny noises when his pipe comes off.


----------



## KawadaKid

Ha, Stupid Pipe Hanger.


----------



## psycho02

pish posh electric is better.


----------



## KawadaKid

Hardee Har Har....


----------



## KawadaKid

So where is J-Rock?!?!?


----------



## KawadaKid

are u kidding me guys? Whats taking So long!! Reply!!


----------



## KawadaKid

one...


----------



## KawadaKid

aaaand two.

Look, 460 posts.


----------



## tom konesni

:wave: 
Yep, I'm still here lurking in the background.
I figured that if I kept a low profile, I could stay out of the smack talk.


----------



## John Warner

I'm not so sure that that'll save ya Tom. I mean after all, now that we all know your there.......!! Oh, and that avatar of yours fit's you real well!



tom konesni said:


> *:wave:
> Yep, I'm still here lurking in the background.
> I figured that if I kept a low profile, I could stay out of the smack talk. *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

So I take it the night race got rained out? I sat outside and watched the light show. Got rained on a couple times and watched a lady drive around our neighborhood in utter panic screaming at the top of her lungs about "My God! Take Cover! There's a tornado!" Yup... Sure was... About 30 miles away in Southern Allegan... Looked like Hastings might have got hit pretty good Johnny Boy. How was it in G.R.?:devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

KawadaKid said:


> *hmmm, TQ both times today....I just hope i can keep it together next time. *


Nice job Steven.


----------



## nitrorod

Sleeping....



KawadaKid said:


> *So where is J-Rock?!?!? *


----------



## nitrorod

Yes very good driving there steven now if you only had some good couplers....




knapster said:


> *
> Nice job Steven. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Now you need to get a win for that TQ to mean something!


----------



## psycho02

exactly you gotta get a win because it is not where you start it's where you finish. AND I don't need no stinking dirt on the track to drive. Some jumps would be nice though


----------



## KawadaKid

Great Job to u too fred. I have a bunch of couplers on order...


----------



## KawadaKid

wow, did u guys see the crash at the begining of the nascar race today?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Tom, can you come out and play?


----------



## psycho02

In case anybody has'nt been informed yet 12TH SCALE WILL BE MANDATORY THIS WINTER. YOU HEARD ME 12TH SCALE WILL BE MANDATORY. O.K. it is not mandatory BUT it is highly suggested. Come on what have you got to lose the cars are cheap only use 4 cell battery packs and are the most fun you will have on carpet ever.


----------



## Fred Knapp

psycho02 said:


> *In case anybody has'nt been informed yet 12TH SCALE WILL BE MANDATORY THIS WINTER. YOU HEARD ME 12TH SCALE WILL BE MANDATORY. O.K. it is not mandatory BUT it is highly suggested. Come on what have you got to lose the cars are cheap only use 4 cell battery packs and are the most fun you will have on carpet ever. *


O.K., if I where to get one, which one should I get, and why that one.


----------



## mike vasilion

well, fred, you'd have to pick a car that won't be in production next year. like you did with the rejex.haha:lol:


----------



## Rich Chang

Fred,

The AE12L3 is a great 1/12th car. It is easy to build, maintain, and get parts for. Pretty much all 1/12ths out there are based on that car in some way. The car out of the box is competitive -- it does not need hop-ups. 

All you need to get are additional T-bars (mainly thick T-bars if you are just going to race it on carpet) and front springs (.020). And, contrary to what a lot of folks say, T-bars do not wear out that quickly as long as the car doesn't hit a lot of stuff. I think I changed my T-bar 3 times last carpet season. 

I've been running one for the last 2 years and have had great luck with it. I'll be running the Speedmerchant Rev. 3 this year, but that is just to try something different.

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp

mike vasilion said:


> *well, fred, you'd have to pick a car that won't be in production next year. like you did with the rejex.haha:lol: *


Yeah, maybe I could get two of them as well.
By the way, I had a great run this past staurday. I'm just about ready for the next MORL race.


----------



## psycho02

Fred the associated is a good car as rich said I have one and it is great. I think this year though I am going to go with the carpet knife just because but really the only 12th scale I would say not to get is the corally only because you have to use their tires exclusively.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Rich, Ken, thank for your imput. I'll have to see what happens as the indoor season draws near. One more question though. What is a good all around foam tire for the 12L3?


----------



## Rich Chang

- .020" front springs (make sure you measure the wire. A lot of the .020 packaged springs are really .018 and the .022 springs are .020).
- light diff grease on the damper disks
- thick T-bar (I think I run .076" thick)
- green center spring
- 35 wt oil center shock
- middle lower than front and rear (ride height) - this is "sag."
- 3 mm right height front and rear
- caster shims - 1 in front, 1 at back (basically, middle position)
- reactive caster blocks (I ran whatever block gives you like 4 deg caster at static)
- trinity red stuff on the king pins

-Rich


----------



## psycho02

purple front and grey rear roam tires are probably the best way to go or green tires front and rear. And I forgot YOU are a big trinity man you might want to look at the trinity switchblade and keep it in the family.


----------



## nitrorod

Ernie hasn't sent you your car yet Fred? I am thinking about a Knife or the Speedmerchant Rev. 3 also. I can't wait to go back inside where we dont have to put up with the set-up tear-down weather and those pesky nitro cars.


----------



## Rich Chang

Oh yeah - I forgot about tires. haha! Those are quite important. 

Anyways, yeah, what Ken said. Some folks have run magenta fronts. I've never tried that combo, so I can't tell you how it feels and what the wear is like. I've always run purpler fronts and rears.

-Rich


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks Rich,

J-rod, I like yourself am looking forward to the indoor season. I will have to admit I do like those noisy, nasty, smelly, dirty nitro's. Set up and tare down just happens to be a side effect.


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *Ernie hasn't sent you your car yet Fred? I am thinking about a Knife or the Speedmerchant Rev. 3 also. I can't wait to go back inside where we dont have to put up with the set-up tear-down weather and those pesky nitro cars. *


Yeah, I was going to buzz him up and tell him what my intentions were.


----------



## nitrorod

Well I guess then someone whould know what you intentions are because I know I don't.....lol



knapster said:


> *
> Yeah, I was going to buzz him up and tell him what my intentions were. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *Well I guess then someone would know what you intentions are because I know I don't.....lol
> 
> *


Well good, that makes two of us!


----------



## nitrorod

So which one you leaning to Fred?


----------



## psycho02

You know he has to keep it in the family he is gonna run the switchblade since he is a provetti and his daddy will give him a car and not make him shell out the $279.00 for the kit. :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## psycho02

sorry fred I could'nt help it I had to do it since john is not here to lean on you about the trinity stuff.


----------



## Fred Knapp

psycho02 said:


> *sorry fred I could'nt help it I had to do it since john is not here to lean on you about the trinity stuff. *


Thats O.K. ken, I have thick skin. Even if you do'nt want to admit it, the Refex is a competitive car, as for the Trinity electric stuff I can't say, because I've never used any.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

knapster said:


> *...as for the Trinity electric stuff I can't say, because I've never used any. *


Doesn't a Trinity car cause you to get Big Hair and talk with a funky british accent?


----------



## psycho02

I don't know about the hair and accent but the switchblade is a good 12th scale car I just don't know if it is $280.00 good.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Fred - If you are interested I have a AE12L3 that I ran a few times last winter that I would be willing to part with pretty cheap. I would have to dig through and see what parts I have with it. And if ya like I could bring it down this saturday for you to look at. I even have a stock metal matched 4cell pack that I could let go with it.


----------



## nitrorod

Andy what are you going to run if you get rid of you 12l3? You know 1/12th scale is manditory this year.


----------



## Phat Dakota

I don't plan on running any on-raod carpet this winter just stadium. I also have a AE10L3O oval car for sale too if anyone's interested.


----------



## nitrorod

Andy what ever will you do on Sundays this year? And no more oval? What is this world coming to?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Phat Dakota said:


> *Fred - If you are interested I have a AE12L3 that I ran a few times last winter that I would be willing to part with pretty cheap. I would have to dig through and see what parts I have with it. And if ya like I could bring it down this saturday for you to look at. I even have a stock metal matched 4cell pack that I could let go with it. *


Andy, bring it with Saturday and I would be happy to check it out.


----------



## psycho02

awww come on andy if i can run touring car this winter on carpet you can run some on road. Because you know that the apocalypse must be upon us If I am running a touring car. But seriously how come no on road this winter?


----------



## Phat Dakota

psycho02 said:


> *But seriously how come no on road this winter? *


I guess b/c I never really had fun with it, I was either fighting my driving or the car all the time. SO I'll just leave the sedan for the summer and have fun running my truck, and hopefully if we get enough Mod. 4wd stadium. With a 12T motor Maximum and foam tires. It will be just like running sedans but with big air!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

So... Has fearless leader come back yet with his barking rats yet? Haven't seen any insults- I mean posts from him:devil: :lol: :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Oops... One too many "yet"'s... :devil: :lol:


----------



## Guest

nope he's not back yet most likly he'll be back tonight


----------



## Fred Knapp

I believe John is due back tomorrow.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Jeez... I've been trying to find out when I can go take those rotted brake lines off my car at his house.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Phat- You still lurking about?:devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

psycho02 said:


> *I don't know about the hair and accent but the switchblade is a good 12th scale car I just don't know if it is $280.00 good. *


How about $219.49 Is it that good.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Eric, I thought you were going to come out and race last Saturday.


----------



## nitrorod

Is that with your Ernie discount.



knapster said:


> *
> How about $219.49 Is it that good. *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Was going to. Couple of things got in the way though. Justin had tubes put in his ears last week and has been a pain in th !ss ever since. Kaitlyns covered in bites from something. And that little storm we had...:lol: :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *Is that with your Ernie discount.
> 
> *


No, My discount would be much more that that! But I could get you one for that, $219.49


----------



## nitrorod

Look Fred has 444 posts thats cool....


----------



## psycho02

219 is a good price that must not be the one with all the pretty purple flake graphite. But you should get it at any rate and keep it all in the trinity family.


----------



## nitrorod

But Fred has a AE cab...When is Trinity coming out with theres Fred?


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *But Fred has a AE cab...When is Trinity coming out with theres Fred? *


I do'nt know, Ernie has'nt given me any info on that.


----------



## John Warner

Okay, he's back! At least I think I am anyway. Brought back 13 of those AKC barking rats. The trip wasn't to bad considering the mountians.

But.... I also took the time and drove by the MSA raceway which is located in Crossville Tennessee and met the owner DR. I also have some of the BSR sedan tires to try out this weekend!


----------



## psycho02

Hello pied piper How was your trip? Did you do your job and rid that nice southern town of all those loud rats? Oh by the way they are mountains not mountians and i told you :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Yep, that little town called "Harriman" is now rodent free!! And let the towns-people rejoice!!! But I will tell ya that I've had about all I can handle of the "ya'alls and down-younders for awhile!

The drive itself wasn't all that bad, the weather was fair with only a little rain. I did manage to find myself a traffic jamb that we sat in for a little over three hours in the blazing hot sun on I-75!!



psycho02 said:


> *Hello pied piper How was your trip? Did you do your job and rid that nice southern town of all those loud rats? Oh by the way they are mountains not mountians and i told you :devil: *


----------



## psycho02

Ya'll come back now ya hear. I know exactly what you are talking about. I myself picked up a nice southern accent while I was on my 4 year sabbatical in Florida. Had to blend in with the natives, and let me tell you it does not take long for it to rub off on you. If you would have stayed down there one more day you would have probably started looking for some redman "snuff" to start chewing on and looking for the drive through liquor store. They still have those down there don't they?:lol:


----------



## John Warner

Oh yeah their still there! I will tell you something that I found real interesting though....

I went to an outdoor dirt oval track called "Scooters" that's located way up on the side of a mountain, anyway they had this sign posted and it read pretty much like this...

*NO excessive foul language.

NO fighting whilst on the drivers platform.

NO loaded firearms.

NO spitting on the track.*

Believe it or not, that's what the sign read, and I'm NOT kidding!!! Made me wonder why I left my AK-47 at home!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*NO excessive foul language.* 

Gee, I wonder which of our attendees that always happens to find the mic would have a problem with that one.

*NO fighting whilst on the drivers platform.* 

Man, that takes all the challenge out of it! Why else to we have those large pointy things on our radios....

*NO loaded firearms.* 

Uh, oh boy. I just gotta wonder what prompted that one....

*NO spitting on the track.*

Yeah, I've heard that Copenhagen can have a nasty effect on the traction. Now Beechnut, thats another story....


----------



## psycho02

oh trust me John I believe every word of it. I can see somebody pulling out a .38 because a marshal fell asleep and sending a few shots out at him just to wake him up.


----------



## nitrorod

BSR dont that make them there tires for that nascar like racing?




John Warner said:


> *Okay, he's back! At least I think I am anyway. Brought back 13 of those AKC barking rats. The trip wasn't to bad considering the mountians.
> 
> But.... I also took the time and drove by the MSA raceway which is located in Crossville Tennessee and met the owner DR. I also have some of the BSR sedan tires to try out this weekend! *


----------



## nitrorod

I never use foul language on the mic...who could you be speeking of?



DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *Gee, I wonder which of our attendees that always happens to find the mic would have a problem with that one.
> *


----------



## nitrorod

I just was clicking around and see that Fred and John have N/A for there birthday. Why you think that is? Is it that thay are so old thay dont know or is it that calendars were not invented yet?


----------



## John Warner

Man, you just can't sneak anything past you can we?? Anyway, my birthday is as follows... 12/26/1951 BIRCC. 



nitrorod said:


> *I just was clicking around and see that Fred and John have N/A for there birthday. Why you think that is? Is it that thay are so old thay dont know or is it that calendars were not invented yet? *


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Man, you just can't sneak anything past you can we?? Anyway, my birthday is as follows... 12/26/1951 BIRCC.
> 
> *


Hey, thats good that you can recall yours, I have no idea when mine was or is.


----------



## John Warner

Anybody interested in some oval on concrete???


----------



## nitrorod

Ok i will bite what is BIRCC?


----------



## nitrorod

How about on asphalt? I know somewere that is alot closer.



John Warner said:


> *Anybody interested in some oval on concrete??? *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Well hello everybody:devil:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Sorry to get a little off topic with the ******* $&%$. John, I have a ? for ya. Do you still have some paint for my truck left??? Just the flame red stuff, not the pearls on the ghost flames. If so, I was wondering if I could come down and get the rear quater fixed one weeekend thats rusted before we strip it and repaint the whole thing. I just want it to look almost perfect for when I go back to KC this month and chill out with some friends in the biggest car club in KC that have been waiting to see my truck. And as far as the ******* stuff goes, them there bsr folks know they're &$&@^ They helped me to a 6th place finish in the midwest oval nationals in Marshaltown, Iowa way back in 1995. I qualified 8th in the B main and won, bumped up to the A and started dead flippin last and in the span of 4min. (god help those sad 1700scrc packs) moved up to 6th.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hello!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Andy- Did you get my e-mail? :devil:


----------



## Phat Dakota

John Warner said:


> *Anybody interested in some oval on concrete??? *



:devil: Raising my hand "ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!!!!!!" I'm all for it


----------



## nitrorod

Andy when you going back to Kc? you going to bring back some of those cool old cars you have out there?


----------



## nitrorod

So Ashphalt wont work?




Phat Dakota said:


> *
> 
> 
> :devil: Raising my hand "ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!!!!!!" I'm all for it *


----------



## Phat Dakota

Eric - yes I did, and I've been looking for some websites and haven't found much. You might want to check a MOPAR magazine or call summitt racing for some help. I know you can slap a fat turbo on your car and make it a nice sleeper with some monor mods


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *So Ashphalt wont work?
> 
> 
> *


I do'nt know why not.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I wanna try to stay away from turbos- don't want to end up like norlock!


----------



## nitrorod

Eric get a realy big bottle of NOS that will make it get up and go realy fast. For reference watch "The Fast And The Furious".


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *Eric get a realy big bottle of NOS that will make it get up and go realy fast. For reference watch "The Fast And The Furious". *


Yeah, come on Eric. Live a little.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I would also like to stay away from the chrome moly rings and super expensive pistons thank you...


----------



## Phat Dakota

nitrorod said:


> *Andy when you going back to Kc? you going to bring back some of those cool old cars you have out there? *


I'll be in KC from aug 30th to Sept. 8th. And all my antique cars are here, but I plan on bringing my 75mph outrigger hydroplane and a few weapons of mass destruction back with me. I sold the car from the oval nats about a year ago on ebay, but still have all of my dirt oval cars, minus one.


----------



## Fred Knapp

DamageIncRacing said:


> *I would also like to stay away from the chrome moly rings and super expensive pistons thank you... *


FAST = Money


----------



## DamageIncRacing

i could always make some mods in the rear hatch and slap in a 440!


----------



## nitrorod

Man your no fun....



DamageIncRacing said:


> *I would also like to stay away from the chrome moly rings and super expensive pistons thank you... *


----------



## nitrorod

What type of "Mass destruction" are we takling about?



Phat Dakota said:


> *
> 
> I'll be in KC from aug 30th to Sept. 8th. And all my antique cars are here, but I plan on bringing my 75mph outrigger hydroplane and a few weapons of mass destruction back with me. I sold the car from the oval nats about a year ago on ebay, but still have all of my dirt oval cars, minus one. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *Man your no fun....
> 
> *


Why bother?


----------



## Phat Dakota

DamageIncRacing said:


> *I wanna try to stay away from turbos- don't want to end up like norlock! *


His problem was he started from the top end down. You have to start from the bottom end and work your way to the top end of the engine. I did find a really sweet turbo application for my truck, OH MY that pumps it up to 11's in the quater. but nothin like this though

1000hp-1200lbft torque dakota 

OH MY can we say a 220mph street legal dodge dakota!!! And the best part it will tow the entire race trailer to Bonneville and get 20mpg doing it

It's even red too, and they provided a nice graph to tell me what kind of rear wheel hp I need to do 150mph, hehehehe:devil: :roll: :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Before the Invention of Radio Controlled Cars!



nitrorod said:


> *Ok i'll bite what is BIRCC? *


----------



## nitrorod

Oh nice to see that someone got you up from your nap.



John Warner said:


> *Before the Invention of Radio Controlled Cars!
> 
> *


----------



## Phat Dakota

nitrorod said:


> *What type of "Mass destruction" are we takling about?
> 
> *


Well a left handed .300 Winchester magnum rifle my dad bought for me and hopefully the Baretta 9mm with 2 16 round clips bought before the 10 round clip rule.


----------



## nitrorod

oh sounds lie we need to go have fun...but remember the new rule no guns on the drivers stand.




Phat Dakota said:


> *
> 
> Well a left handed .300 Winchester magnum rifle my dad bought for me and hopefully the Baretta 9mm with 2 16 round clips bought before the 10 round clip rule. *


----------



## John Warner

Oh har-de-har-har! Funny guy, you should get a job as a comedian!! LoL!!



nitrorod said:


> *Oh nice to see that someone got you up from your nap.
> 
> *


----------



## John Warner

Actually I think the new rule could work, however it would be more fun if the marshalls had them too! Just think... somebodys car goes out of control and five marshalls start shooting at it to stop it!! Or... some clown on the driver's stand starts yelling... MARSHAL, MARSHAL.... I would imagine marshalls carrying sidearms would put an end to that!



nitrorod said:


> *oh sounds lie we need to go have fun...but remember the new rule no guns on the drivers stand.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Phat Dakota

nitrorod said:


> *oh sounds lie we need to go have fun...but remember the new rule no guns on the drivers stand.
> 
> 
> *


What about marshaling??????????????
especially when joemammajoe nails the gas when I try to marshal his car. Then I can just shoot it dead


----------



## Phat Dakota

John Warner said:


> *Actually I think the new rule could work, however it would be more fun if the marshalls had them too! Just think... somebodys car goes out of control and five marshalls start shooting at it to stop it!! Or... some clown on the driver's stand starts yelling... MARSHAL, MARSHAL.... I would imagine marshalls carrying sidearms would put an end to that!
> 
> *


Count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

Ok, well I'm off for the night. I will see eveyone on Sat. take care

Bad Andy :wave:


----------



## John Warner

Okay Andy, see ya then!


Look at all these "readers" on line
EAMotorsports, DamageIncRacing, Donald Deutsch, nitrorod, Mike K, Omega Pi, mike vasilion, hpiracer11, Phat Dakota, bascott35, John Warner)


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Gimme a break Johnny Boy! I'm looking for parts:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Parts? For..... your hair styling machine????



DamageIncRacing said:


> *Gimme a break Johnny Boy! I'm looking for parts:devil:  *


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> *
> 
> What about marshaling??????????????
> especially when joemammajoe nails the gas when I try to marshal his car. Then I can just shoot it dead *


The car or the driver????


----------



## John Warner

<<<<<<NITRO-NOODLE>>>>>> 

Have we enough players yet for the softball team yet??? At last count I think we needed two more!


----------



## John Warner

More readers!!>>>>----> knapster, whoop_fast, Ebeler, psycho02, kickyfast, bascott35)


----------



## John Warner

So what's it gonna be this weekend.... Nitro or electric???


----------



## John Warner

Does anybody want to have another night race, or should we give up on them??


----------



## psycho02

night races r cool.


----------



## psycho02

yes night races still.


----------



## bascott35

Hay John 
Are u still UP?
If so 2way me.


----------



## bascott35

Hay John
CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW!!!!:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bascott35

Hay ken
I see that John just singed off.
Are you still online?


----------



## psycho02

yeah scotty whats up?


----------



## bascott35

Not mutch.
Are you racing in G.R. this weekind?
I sent John 17 Photos tonight.
The photos are from last weekend.
John Just 2wayed a few min ago.


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey, guess what!!!
My Vision Rocks!

Signed dot dot dot Steven S.


----------



## psycho02

no way dude your kawada was much better.


----------



## psycho02

I don't know where i will be yet this weekend I had fun running the old touring car BUT vicksburg is running this weekend and I should go and get some track time there since that is where the next mars race is.


----------



## bascott35

psycho02 said:


> *I don't know where i will be yet this weekend I had fun running the old touring car BUT vicksburg is running this weekend and I should go and get some track time there since that is where the next mars race is. *


Is Vicksburg running on sat.?


----------



## psycho02

yep this saturday and next.


----------



## bascott35

Go to Vicksburg off road is  
On road is for the guys that can't fly!!!


----------



## psycho02

I know I should go to vicksburg but I had alot of fun sat.


----------



## bascott35

Time to go to bed
Good luck in your dis. :wave:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

So, who's planning on running 19turn saturday? Anyone....


----------



## Phat Dakota

I do! I'm sure Dave will too. What about you J-Rod??


----------



## nitrorod

Oh yeah....


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Kewl. Looks like some good racing in the electric class then. Now if we could only get mr. Kennedy to join us........ You know you want to.......:devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Who's running with the Nitro crowd this weekend?


----------



## John Warner

Well, since you've been kicking everybodys arse each weekend with that new ride of yours, I'm not to sure there's many people left to run with you except maybe Steven. I'll be running the Tamiya again, doubt I'll run the nitro but who knows. Sure seems like the elec. crowd is getting bigger every week!



knapster said:


> *Who's running with the Nitro crowd this weekend? *


----------



## John Warner

Fred...

More than likely I'll be dropping out of the MORL series, so that'll give you that little extra advantage over the late comers!


----------



## nitrorod

John thats because electric is where its at....not that ho hum nitro stuff.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Well, since you've been kicking everybodys arse each weekend with that new ride of yours, I'm not to sure there's many people left to run with you except maybe Steven. I'll be running the Tamiya again, doubt I'll run the nitro but who knows. Sure seems like the elec. crowd is getting bigger every week!
> 
> *


John, last weekend was my first win with the new ride. Your dropping out of MORL. Whats up with that. I thought as a club were also a team, Team GLRC if you know what I mean.


----------



## nitrorod

Did I miss something? Where did John say he was done with MORL?


----------



## Fred Knapp

That would be page 127.


----------



## psycho02

You missed it last week Bill Da root a ya I showed mr Warner that I COULD in fact drive an on road car with some success. :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Not sure yet, but as I said it's more than likely that I will. It has nothing to do with you, it's all me. Maybe I'm getting that burned out feeling or something. Or maybe it's because of the lousey attendance we've been having. Besides, electric seems to be a little more enjoyable at the moment because there's more of them. 

*More than likely* I'll be dropping out of the MORL series, so that'll give you that little extra advantage over the late comers!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks John, I understand. If I would happen to win? I would be winning for the Club, not just for myself.


----------



## John Warner

Oh, I agree but it seems that the involvement with the racers just isn't there as much as it's been in the past. Maybe we should go to every-other weekend or something. As you know we finally have the okay from Bill & Bruce to lay the new asphalt but my question is this...... is it worth it this late in the season to invest that kind of money into something we'll only be using for what, another couple of months or so??



knapster said:


> *Thanks John, I understand. If I would happen to win? I would be winning for the Club, not just for myself. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

As nice as that would be, I think not.


----------



## Fred Knapp

We have something like 8 weekends left maybe, if the weather is good.


----------



## nitrorod

I would have to side with Fred on that I think the money would be better off in the bank till we go to find a building.


----------



## nitrorod

I see it now. John I dont think you should drop out I meen how would it look if the ROAR Regional On-Road Assistant Director droped out of the only on-road racing league in the state?



knapster said:


> *That would be page 127. *


----------



## John Warner

Okay that settles the asphalt issue. 

Now, next on the agenda is do we continue running every weekend or go to every-other weekend?? The turnout has been so low I'm beggining to think it's not worth it to be there every Saturday. Unless of course you have some idea of how to get people to show up.


----------



## psycho02

i know I am late but that is a good call on the asphalt wait until the beginning of next year and then do it.


----------



## nitrorod

Well after seeing Tom K. ( I will leave it at that so I dont embarrass my self with trying to spell his last name) at the track this past weekend I am thinking that people are not comeing to race for one reason from a list of a few. 

1. They have forgot about us.

2. They have other things going on and dont think racing in the summer is fun.

3. They think John smells in the summer.

I think what we need to do is make a big push on one weekend and get some people out then they will keep comming.


----------



## John Warner

Proper spelling is.... "Konesni". And it's pronounced.. Ko-Nes-Knee


----------



## psycho02

You should have a summer classic type of race or maybe a couple of trophy races with some small tropheys that ar'nt too expensive and put out flyers for advertising. I don't know about on-road but off-road guys come out of the woodwork when they hear "trophy race".


----------



## John Warner

There ya go, now that's an idea! Something a little on the smaller side. I talked with Bill last weekend and he agreed to buying some trophys or something to bring back some racers. As you know we have our annual seasons end race that we give away lots and lots of stuff provided by Rider's. I think last year we gave away something in the neighborhood of $4,000.00 worth not including the prizes given by Cousins! They alone gave away over $1,000.00 worth of food.



psycho02 said:


> *You should have a summer classic type of race or maybe a couple of trophy races with some small tropheys that ar'nt too expensive and put out flyers for advertising. I don't know about on-road but off-road guys come out of the woodwork when they hear "trophy race". *


----------



## nitrorod

Ok now that we have an idea we need to come up with a date.


----------



## Fred Knapp

How about August 24?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Okay that settles the asphalt issue.
> 
> Now, next on the agenda is do we continue running every weekend or go to every-other weekend?? The turnout has been so low I'm beggining to think it's not worth it to be there every Saturday. Unless of course you have some idea of how to get people to show up. *


I guess my first question is, how many people does it take to make it worth it all?


----------



## Fred Knapp

10 - 15 - 20 - 25


----------



## John Warner

Is there a special significance about the 24th???



knapster said:


> *How about August 24? *


----------



## Fred Knapp

No. I just picked a date.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *
> I guess my first question is, how many people does it take to make it worth it all? *



Okay, let's turn it to you.... since you've been doing lots of the work yourself, how many do YOU think make it worthwhile???


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *
> 
> 
> Okay, let's turn it to you.... since you've been doing lots of the work yourself, how many do YOU think make it worthwhile??? *


O.K. I think 20 is a good number.


----------



## Fred Knapp

What do you think J-rod?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *
> O.K. I think 20 is a good number. *


And I assume this is what you'd prefer to see show up every weekend, correct??? How about you there Mr. Glover, what would YOU like to see for a weekly number??

Also, has anybody heard from Roy-Boy Dallier?????


----------



## John Warner

What about P. Gamaggio, how come he hasn't posted anything in weeks???? I know he's not hiding somewhere!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

I have'nt seen him for a long time.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *What about P. Gamaggio, how come he hasn't posted anything in weeks???? I know he's not hiding somewhere!! *


I think he may still be mad about having to help pick up the track to collect a gift certificate.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hasn't it always been that the track gets picked up before prizes get handed out? Thats how it's been since I started racing...


----------



## nitrorod

Ok I want to see as many people as we can pack around the track. Acording to the scheduel that we posted at the begining of the year next weekend and the 31st are to be night races the 11th is the MORL race and the MARS race is on the 24th so the 24th is not a great date. How about the 10th next weekend with the night race.


----------



## Fred Knapp

That all sounds good but, are we going to be racing every weekend or ever other weekend?


----------



## nitrorod

I think that Pete is mad because he is there to set up and does not want to have to do both set up and tear down. He feels that he should be allowed to go with his gift when he is done if he helps set up.



DamageIncRacing said:


> *Hasn't it always been that the track gets picked up before prizes get handed out? Thats how it's been since I started racing... *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Lets see... This weekend is Justins birthday so thats out.The weekend of the 17th I might be going to Indiana (maybe)... The 10th is good for a night race for me.


----------



## nitrorod

Well I am all for continuing on the every weekend scheduel.




knapster said:


> *That all sounds good but, are we going to be racing every weekend or ever other weekend? *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

If I had the money, you guys know I'd be there every weekend.


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *I think that Pete is mad because he is there to set up and does not want to have to do both set up and tear down. He feels that he should be allowed to go with his gift when he is done if he helps set up.
> 
> *


Thats all good as too, but keep in mind if we do that for Pete we have to do that for all do'nt you think?


----------



## nitrorod

I am not saying he is right just telling you what he told me. As you and everyone know I am there for set-up tear-down and run the races all day just so I can race once and a while.



knapster said:


> *
> Thats all good as too, but keep in mind if we do that for Pete we have to do that for all do'nt you think? *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

How many time have I been the first one there on saturday- well, not this year- but just about every weekend last year. I helped set up, raced, ran the computer,and helped tear down and pack up. I was usually there at 8:30 am (ask Butch), and was one of the last ones to leave.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

The year before I did all that AND ran 2 or 3 classes.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *
> Thats all good as too, but keep in mind if we do that for Pete we have to do that for all do'nt you think? *



Well personally I look at it this way.... Just because somebody helps set up doesn't or shouldn't exclude them from tearing down. After all, if that's the way it works, does that mean all I have to do is get the trailer to the track and somebody else will bring it back for me??? 

Every weekend is good for me too, but I think everybody would like to have more competition, do you not agree????


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yes, you two have always helped when your there and that is a good thing. So are you saying that we should leave it the way it is?


----------



## Guest

Doing a night race the day before the MORL race is not to good. Unless everyone is giving up on that series.


----------



## nitrorod

I know that I am not giving up on the MORL race. I think we could just do a shorter night race like 2 heats and a main in honor of the MORL race the next day. The Morl race is only in Lansing so its not that far of a drive.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I'm just saying (and you know this Johnny Boy), If there was a way I could race every weekend, you guys KNOW I would be there. I have no problems with set-up and tear down. And I'm pretty sure my "little" temper problem has calmed down considerably since that little incident with the nitro car and radio... I have no problems running the computer or marshalling when needed. And God knows I've climbed enough light poles for people!


----------



## mike vasilion

don't forget guys, the Morl race at Lansing on the 11th starts at 10am. I know if you lazy guys stay up late, you won't get up in time.:lol:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

mike vasilion said:


> *don't forget guys, the Morl race at Lansing on the 11th starts at 10am. I know if you lazy guys stay up late, you won't get up in time.:lol: *


PLEASE! I go to bed at 3 and get up at 6. Plus I've got two kids that don't sleep past 7:30... The little turds!  :devil:


----------



## nitrorod

Most of us have to be up early every day so I dont think that will be a problem. For instance the night before the CRL race most were up all night and were there in time for that in the morning.



mike vasilion said:


> *don't forget guys, the Morl race at Lansing on the 11th starts at 10am. I know if you lazy guys stay up late, you won't get up in time.:lol: *


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> *I'm just saying (and you know this Johnny Boy), If there was a way I could race every weekend, you guys KNOW I would be there. *


I would imagine we could work something out.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John... I absolutely REFUSE to race for sex!!!:lol: :devil: :lol:


----------



## nitrorod

John turn your NEXTIME on.


----------



## nitrorod

Come on guys the thought of eather of you to having sex is grose.



DamageIncRacing said:


> *John... I absolutely REFUSE to race for sex!!!:lol: :devil: :lol: *


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> *John... I absolutely REFUSE to race for sex!!!:lol: :devil: :lol: *


Yeah, that's what I've heard from your wife!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Yeah, that's what I've heard from your wife! *


'scuse me... Why do you think I'm up 'til 3 in the morning! :devil:


----------



## Guest

John do you know if Hobby Hub is do racing after the MORL race. If not maybe we could alternate weekends so if someone wants to race bad enough they will have a 1 hour drive. Just a thought.


----------



## nitrorod

So back to the subject, What do we think about a big race next weekend or do we think we should do it the 17th when there is nothing eles going on?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I'm going to go out on a limb and say the 17th is good. My nephew is getting married that day but I haven't seen ANY of my family since my dad died. So I think I'll play their game and "forget". Plus my family reunion is in Indiana on the 18th but I don't think the fifth will make it and I really don't feel like driving 150 miles to sit and listen to people complain about the heat...


----------



## nitrorod

Looking at the calender I think the 17th is the better day also...Now we just can call this "the big race" so anyone have a name?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

"The GLRC/Riders Hobby Summer Slam"?

Bear with me... I've got my face buried in a 5 quart bucket'o'ice cream...


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Looking at the calender I think the 17th is the better day also...Now we just can call this "the big race" so anyone have a name? *


The 17th of what month????


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> *
> 
> Bear with me... I've got my face buried in a 5 quart bucket'o'ice cream... *


FIVE quarts??? Must be sumptin I aint neva heared of!


----------



## nitrorod

August what month were you thinking? Turn on your nextel.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> *
> 
> FIVE quarts??? Must be sumptin I aint neva heared of! *



You've never seen the 5 quart buckets of Country Fresh Ice Cream?! Inhaling a bucket'o'chocolate now...


----------



## DamageIncRacing

These things just ain't big enough...


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> *These things just ain't big enough... *


Are you still talking about ice cream, or have you changed subjects??


----------



## Fred Knapp

If we could draw in a Name or two that would help promote a near year end race.


----------



## nitrorod

Now were talking....I wonder if our local pro Jeff is ever going to race again.



knapster said:


> *If we could draw in a Name or two that would help promote a near year end race. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

I saw Tony at the Hobby store today and he said that his new ride was together. Looks like he's going to put an RB in it.


----------



## nitrorod

So we can count on him this weekend?


----------



## Omega Pi

I know for a fact that Tony is still planning on racing nitro, (after all, he just got his new Reflex put together) and possibly electric as well (and if he doesn't run the electric, maybe I will). We try to make every Saturday race, but Tony has to work every other Saturday, and like last Saturday, he sometimes has to work 'till 5. I think a big trophy race may be the answer to getting some more people there, but you need a gimmick....(like ladies day...wives race for free....) The 17th is one of his non-work weekends, so that is good for us. As for a name, why not something along the lines of "season's end showdown"?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Reflex, sounds like a good car to me.


----------



## nitrorod

Well I like the Idea of a gimmick, but the name soes not realy fit hopefully if the weather holds we will be racing till the end of next month. How about the Grand Rapids city champs?


----------



## nitrorod

Reflex sounds like one of those stinky nito cars to me.


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *Well I like the Idea of a gimmick, but the name soes not realy fit hopefully if the weather holds we will be racing till the end of next month. How about the Grand Rapids city chumps? *


Chumps???


----------



## nitrorod

How about the Grand Rapids City Chimps?


----------



## John Warner

Reflex.... 

Yon gray is not the morning's eye, 'Tis but the pale reflex of Cynthia's brow. --Shak. 

(Physiol.) Of, pertaining to, or produced by, stimulus or excitation without the necessary intervention of consciousness. 

The reflex act of the soul, or the turning of the intellectual eye inward upon its own actions. --Sir M. Hale.



knapster said:


> *Reflex, sounds like a good car to me. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

So how many chumps would we need to effectively have a chimp race.


----------



## John Warner

Oh, WoW!!

Fred and Jerrod are nearing 500 posts! When they do they become Elderly Statesman!!

Fred with 475

Jerrod with 488

Who's gonna make it there first?? Let the race begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Reflex....
> 
> Yon gray is not the morning's eye, 'Tis but the pale reflex of Cynthia's brow. --Shak.
> 
> (Physiol.) Of, pertaining to, or produced by, stimulus or excitation without the necessary intervention of consciousness.
> 
> The reflex act of the soul, or the turning of the intellectual eye inward upon its own actions. --Sir M. Hale.
> 
> *


Sounds a bit stuffy don't you think.


----------



## nitrorod

I will win because I wont have to worry about flame out.



John Warner said:


> *Oh, WoW!!
> 
> Fred and Jerrod are nearing 500 posts! When they do they become Elderly Statesman!!
> 
> Fred with 475
> 
> Jerrod with 488
> 
> Who's gonna make it there first?? Let the race begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## John Warner

Arn't you worried about your batteries dying???


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *I will win because I wont have to worry about flame out.
> 
> *


Yeah but I don't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## John Warner

But Jerrod spends most of his day at work playing on the computer!



knapster said:


> *
> Yeah but I don't have to work tomorrow. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

I know thats true!


----------



## nitrorod

I can change them just as fast as Fred can fuel up.




John Warner said:


> *Arn't you worried about your batteries dying??? *


----------



## nitrorod

I dont "play" I just have to think alot.




John Warner said:


> *But Jerrod spends most of his day at work playing on the computer!
> 
> *


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *I can change them just as fast as Fred can fuel up.
> 
> 
> *


Oh really!


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah most the time when you come in to pit there is no one there to fuel you up anyway.




knapster said:


> *
> Oh really! *


----------



## Fred Knapp

J-rod, I think its time for you to go night night.


----------



## nitrorod

But I dont want to...do I have to?


----------



## Fred Knapp

If you don't Im going to send Amy in after you.


----------



## nitrorod

I think 15 per class.



knapster said:


> *So how many chumps would we need to effectively have a chimp race. *


----------



## John Warner

Oh man, Jerrod has a commanding lead with only 9 more posts to go to reach elderly statesman status!! He must be posting all over HobbyTalk!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *I think 15 per class.
> 
> *


So then about 5 or 6 class should do it.


----------



## John Warner

now he only has five to go!!!


----------



## nitrorod

Me do some thing like that to win never.....4 more to go.



John Warner said:


> *Oh man, Jerrod has a commanding lead with only 9 more posts to go to reach elderly statesman status!! He must be posting all over HobbyTalk!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Oh man, Jerrod has a commanding lead with only 9 more posts to go to reach elderly statesman status!! He must be posting all over HobbyTalk!!!!!!!! *


And he is I've noticed.


----------



## Fred Knapp

And in a last ditch atempt to pass.


----------



## nitrorod

I see Ken is on what does he think about our race?


----------



## Fred Knapp

487


----------



## mike vasilion

I can't believe


----------



## nitrorod

That doesn't count. I hate the 60 second rule.



knapster said:


> *487 *


----------



## Fred Knapp

488


----------



## mike vasilion

you guys would do


----------



## nitrorod

Believe it baby I WIN.




mike vasilion said:


> *I can't believe *


----------



## Fred Knapp

489


----------



## mike vasilion

something like that.


----------



## Fred Knapp

You still have to help pick of the boards.


----------



## nitrorod

Your just jelous jr.....



mike vasilion said:


> *you guys would do *


----------



## John Warner

Holy Cow, I seen it with my own eyes, Jerrod pulls off a win with the electric car beating out the nitro version by a large margin to become a genuine Elder Statesman!! Way to go Jerrod!!!!!!



nitrorod said:


> *Believe it baby I WIN.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mike vasilion

don't you guys have anything better to do?
by the way, how about "Great Lakes Race of Champions"


----------



## John Warner

And as for myself, all I need now is 600 more to become a Hobby Talk Pro!


<-----<<< 600 to go!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey, I like that.


----------



## John Warner

Hey, I like that! And the initials are even GLRC, that's cool! So we could have the GLRC's GLRC race!



mike vasilion said:


> *don't you guys have anything better to do?
> by the way, how about "Great Lakes Race of Champions" *


----------



## nitrorod

You know what we have been missing all summer.....Oval raving where are those guys?


----------



## John Warner

Man Mike, you impress me. Not only are you a great R/C car driver, but maybe you should be in the advertisment business as well!


----------



## psycho02

WOW did my little comment about a trophy race really spawn this much conversation? I think that the idea is a very good one. I think you should call it the Grand Rapids city on-road championships and I think you should advertise in other cities by sending flyers to other hobbyshops around the state. That way you can catch any of the on-road hotshoes that might get their lollies by coming up here and winning our city championship as well as some of the rivertown guys who think they have something to prove. I mean if you are just trying to get more racers out I think that is a good way to do it. I also think that the race should start around 4 or 5 in the afternoon so that we can have some cooler weather, because I think the biggest reason people are probably not going there is because it is HOT:devil: on that asphalt. People are staying in their houses with the central air on.


----------



## mike vasilion

I just might show up for this race, guys. Might be able to get some other Lansing racers to show as well.


----------



## nitrorod

Mike why doesn't the Cookie monster ever get on here?


----------



## John Warner

Oval Raving?? Humph!! Must be something they do in the south??



nitrorod said:


> *You know what we have been missing all summer.....Oval raving where are those guys? *


----------



## nitrorod

Any one know when the last race was at Kimble Field?


----------



## psycho02

did anybody see my last post on the last page?


----------



## mike vasilion

Mike why doesn't the Cookie monster ever get on here?


he doesn't have a computer. he puts all his money into his cars.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ken, I saw it and I like it.


----------



## nitrorod

Well I did miss this but I think Ken has some great ideas....John you writing this all down?




psycho02 said:


> *WOW did my little comment about a trophy race really spawn this much conversation? I think that the idea is a very good one. I think you should call it the Grand Rapids city on-road championships and I think you should advertise in other cities by sending flyers to other hobbyshops around the state. That way you can catch any of the on-road hotshoes that might get their lollies by coming up here and winning our city championship as well as some of the rivertown guys who think they have something to prove. I mean if you are just trying to get more racers out I think that is a good way to do it. I also think that the race should start around 4 or 5 in the afternoon so that we can have some cooler weather, because I think the biggest reason people are probably not going there is because it is HOT:devil: on that asphalt. People are staying in their houses with the central air on. *


----------



## John Warner

Is this a trivia question, or don't you know the answer??? Oval Raving... sounds cool!



nitrorod said:


> *Any one know when the last race was at Kimble Field? *


----------



## psycho02

The only problem that I see is that only leaves a little longer than 2 weeks to get everything together, but i know it can work.


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *Well I did miss this but I think Ken has some great ideas....John you writing this all down?
> 
> 
> *


Can you get something out by tomorrow?


----------



## psycho02

And I already know that I have to work early in the morning on the 17th but I should be able to make an afternoon start time for sure.


----------



## nitrorod

No not trivia and I dont know when it was. I drove past on tuesday and the off-road area has been leveled put the oval is still there.



John Warner said:


> *Is this a trivia question, or don't you know the answer??? Oval Raving... sounds cool!
> 
> *


----------



## psycho02

Another good way to get the word out is to fax a flyer to hobbyshops with fax machines. And even see if Hank can post one on here as well as the "other" board like this one on the "other" side of the state something about "pimps" or something like that. I know he posts race flyers all the time you just have to get them to him.


----------



## John Warner

I have every fax number to just about every hobby store in Michigan stored in my computer.


----------



## Fred Knapp

This is all good. Now who's running the developement department?


----------



## psycho02

John if you have all those fax numbers and good relations with those shops, then you have the key. As far as who is running the developement? Who has the most time on their hands?


----------



## nitrorod

John has the most time...



psycho02 said:


> *John if you have all those fax numbers and good relations with those shops, then you have the key. As far as who is running the developement? Who has the most time on their hands? *


----------



## John Warner

Don't you wish!



nitrorod said:


> *John has the most time...
> 
> *


----------



## nitrorod

Well I have the flyer done.....now what.


----------



## psycho02

Also for next year because there might not be time this year. You could maybe checking into a Twin cities series with Lansing. If you can get together with the lansing cars club, and if ryders can get together with hobbyhub and come up with a series that alternates between g.r. and lansing and have ryders and the hub provide some cool prizes as well as some inexpensive plaques like the mars has. That way all of our people go there and all of there people come here. And racers love a series.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ken, you sure have alot of very good ideas.


----------



## KawadaKid

Im gunna be second john! I just have alot of posts to make up!


----------



## psycho02

Well Fred I am a racer. And I think that, that is the kind of stuff that other racers think is cool.


----------



## psycho02

well guys up here in Spring Lake mother nature is giving us a good spanking so I am going to log off until this garbage passes us by.:wave:


----------



## Fred Knapp

psycho02 said:


> *Well Fred I am a racer. And I think that, that is the kind of stuff that other racers think is cool. *


Now the question is can we actually implement any of these ideas?


----------



## KawadaKid

Mike, I think i got my IAS Tyres if u would like to give them a spin.


----------



## John Warner

Steven, I take it you made it to your Moms okay??



KawadaKid said:


> *Mike, I think i got my IAS Tyres if u would like to give them a spin. *


----------



## KawadaKid

Yah, my keys are at ur place too. Stupid me cant get out of ur house without leaving something!


----------



## KawadaKid

post post post post...


----------



## KawadaKid

30 some to go!


----------



## John Warner

How about these for a name....

*G*reat *L*akes *R*acers *C*hallange

Or..

*G*reat *L*akes *R*ace of *C*hampions


----------



## Rich Chang

Hey John,

We need your drivers stand now. So, now you have to show up to race.  hehe!

Well, hope you change you mind and can make the last two MORL races. It is always nice to see you and watch you and the other nitro foam folks flying around the track!


-Rich


----------



## KawadaKid

Great Lakes Racers Challenge is my vote!


----------



## KawadaKid

Lots more Vision Pics..


----------



## KawadaKid

Another


----------



## KawadaKid

GS V12 Round port engine..


----------



## bascott35

Hay John 
Did you leave your nextime in your truck again????


----------



## Rich Chang

Looks like the MTX-2! 




KawadaKid said:


> *Another *


----------



## KawadaKid

yah...AJ just jumped in with us belt driving maniacs and got a mugen too!


----------



## KawadaKid

Posts are going up! Anyone know about a weight rule for Nitro foam?


----------



## KawadaKid

C'mon old man, i just saw u make a post, so help me get my numbers up
!


----------



## KawadaKid

hey, why dont u email me those pics of the pups.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *How about these for a name....
> 
> Great Lakes Racers Challange
> 
> Or..
> 
> Great Lakes Race of Champions *


I like the Great Lakes Race of Champions. HPI already uses the challange thing.


----------



## John Warner

Here's Freddie....


----------



## John Warner

Hey... Look what I found picture....


----------



## nitrorod

Man I look tall in that picture.


----------



## John Warner

It couldn't be Ken could it????


----------



## KawadaKid

me next, me next!


----------



## KawadaKid

anyone like limp bizkit?


----------



## KawadaKid

i wanna know how this happend.


----------



## KawadaKid

I should get a job here...


----------



## KawadaKid

Me raceing dirt? naaah...


----------



## John Warner

Ol' J-rod hard at work!


----------



## KawadaKid

AJ's Future ride?


----------



## KawadaKid

...hmmm?


----------



## KawadaKid

look out, johns flying!


----------



## KawadaKid

ok, im all out...


----------



## John Warner

Oh, by the way.... Those pic's I was posting are courtesy of none other than Scotty!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

Thanx Scott!


----------



## KawadaKid

John, did u ask Eileen about that shirt?


----------



## John Warner

Not yet, she's had a phone glued to the side of her head most all day if you know what I mean!!



KawadaKid said:


> *John, did u ask Eileen about that shirt? *


----------



## KawadaKid

Yah..


----------



## John Warner

Stevens new puppie! It's actually an Ewok!!


----------



## John Warner

Lots of them here...... Take your pick!!


----------



## KawadaKid

im surprised Ewok isnt eating in that one.


----------



## John Warner

Nah, I think he was going for a drink!!



KawadaKid said:


> *im surprised Ewok isnt eating in that one. *


----------



## KawadaKid

that or he couldnt get in at the bowl.


----------



## KawadaKid

8 more to go!


----------



## John Warner

You mean that in only eight more posts you'll beat Fred to the Elder Statesman status???



KawadaKid said:


> *8 more to go! *


----------



## KawadaKid

yah!


----------



## John Warner

I see that Fred's on-line but he must have fallen asleep again.


----------



## KawadaKid

Mike, I hope Tina doesnt put a bench on her trunk too..


----------



## KawadaKid

Yes john, thats correct.


----------



## KawadaKid

Dave, i this could go on ur truck too...


----------



## KawadaKid

if u guys want a good chuckle, go to Beaterz.com


----------



## John Warner

Any relation to any of you????


----------



## KawadaKid

and if u want some high quality RC racing products, please visit www.generalsilicones.com or www.gs-europe.com


----------



## KawadaKid

1...


----------



## KawadaKid

0...Happy Elder statesman!


----------



## nitrorod

Steven will do anything to be like the cool Elder Statesman group.


----------



## KawadaKid

haha, im not just trying to be like u, i am!!


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Steven will do anything to be like the cool Elder Statesman group. *


Looks like he already did!


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah J-rock, get it right


----------



## mike vasilion

all right, guys. you thought about it. heck, you even slept on it.
so, what's the name of the trophy race, and when is it?


----------



## KawadaKid

Yeah John Warner, Whats it gunna be?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, I'm awake now. Where did I finish? Am I in the tor ten?


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *Yeah John Warner, Whats it gunna be? *


I thought that was decided pages ago! It's the one that Mikey V. suggested!


----------



## KawadaKid

Welcome Fred, our newest Elder Statesman!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Yeah, I'm awake now. Where did I finish? Am I in the top ten? *


Yep, you made the top ten, but you finished third behind Jerrod & Steven!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Yep, you made the top ten, but you finished third behind Jerrod & Steven! *


Kewl, J-rock may be off to a early lead but is a long way to Pro.


----------



## KawadaKid

Yay, i got my Package from GS!


----------



## John Warner

GS???? Whats that stand for, Georgia Stumpwater???



KawadaKid said:


> *Yay, i got my Package from GS! *


----------



## KawadaKid

no, General Silicones, or Great Stuff!


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *no, General Silicones, or Great Stuff! *


Well, I guess GS could also stand for "Girlie Steven" couldn't it???


----------



## KawadaKid

or Gorgeous Steven


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *or Gorgeous Steven *


Well from where I sit, I won't agree with that one!


----------



## KawadaKid

lol!


----------



## John Warner

*Hey Peter G. Don't you return phone calls?????? *


----------



## KawadaKid

So whats it gunna take to get a place where we can run cool (nitro) cars inside?


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *So whats it gunna take to get a place where we can run cool (nitro) cars inside? *


About a 700 pound box of 100 dollar bills should get us close!


----------



## KawadaKid

sweet! anyone got one of those?


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *sweet! anyone got one of those? *


I have one on order, but have no idea of when it should arrive. But then again, I ordered it years and years ago!!

Here's the address if you'd like to order one for yourself...
www.usmint.gov


----------



## Guest

I tried to get one of those but I got denied. They said that I allready get Goverment help.I just wish it amounted to something.:lol:


----------



## John Warner

*S o f t b a l l*

if we're still having softball practice after racing tomorrow, then don't forget your glove or whatever you may need!


----------



## nitrorod

Never....that would stink.



KawadaKid said:


> *So whats it gunna take to get a place where we can run cool (nitro) cars inside? *


----------



## KawadaKid

No, that would eliminate racing electric for us cool cats.


----------



## KawadaKid

So J-rock, what are these plans for your track next year?


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *So J-rock, what are these plans for your track next year? *


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## KawadaKid

thats what i said...


----------



## KawadaKid

Johny, gunna run Nitro Tomarow?


----------



## John Warner

Steven, I might it depends.


J-blo.... *So J-rock, what are these plans for your track next year?*???


----------



## KawadaKid

Yeah J-Rock...?


----------



## nitrorod

John has stock in depends




John Warner said:


> *Steven, I might it depends.
> 
> 
> J-blo.... So J-rock, what are these plans for your track next year???? *


----------



## KawadaKid

LOL!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

> Nitromagnatic:I have been thinking of getting into the 1/4's, like the wcm chasis what kind of extras ar eyou talking about?


I See someone is getting into some larger toys.


----------



## KawadaKid

OK, someone's gotta reply!


----------



## John Warner

Well I only have this to say...

Pete must have robbed a bank or something in order to finance this new endeavor of his. Either that or he hasn't really done his homework on the costs. Membership dues, maintinance, cost of just a single body at over $100.00 without paint or decals, and they only run what, four or five times a year at funtime? And the rest are out of state, correct? I believe the phrase is.... Been there, done that!!


----------



## KawadaKid

not me man...Heck no..thats what pete said.


----------



## John Warner

Pete,

I didn't want you to think that I'm getting down on you for considering 1/4 scale. It's fun, but it has it's drawbacks like everything else. If your serious about buying one, I know of a fellow in Lansing that has two or three, and several extra frames and parts that I imagine he'll let go of pretty cheap as a package deal.

Let me know!
JW


----------



## KawadaKid

So john, u gunna race nitro tomarow?


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *So john, u gunna race nitro tomarow? *


I might. The starter box and reciever pack are all charged up. And I have some new BSR foams I'd like to try out before going to Lansing. So it's a pretty good possibility.

You do have a little extra fuel I could use don't you??


----------



## KawadaKid

maaaaan.....i dont know
ive already used half and i just got it two weeks ago man
but, since u are giving me room and board, its ok.


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *maaaaan.....i dont know
> ive already used half and i just got it two weeks ago man
> but, since u are giving me room and board, its ok. *


I more than likely won't run but maybe 1 or 2 heats. Depending on how the cars works, I may run the main. Forget the room and board... Yamaha??


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah, that too. lol.


----------



## John Warner

You know I'm only teasing with you! I'll replace what I use before we go to the next MORL race. Oh, and I already have a full fuel bottle now.

ThanX!
JW


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey johnny Boy... Have you thought about getting hold of the t.v. stations or radio stations for the "big race"? Maybe GRD,KLQ, or The Fox would do a live broadcast...


----------



## KawadaKid

Well, as soon as my pops gets back i can get u some more $$$. He happens to have some money of mine.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

KawadaKid said:


> *maaaaan.....i dont know
> ive already used half and i just got it two weeks ago man
> but, since u are giving me ROOM AND BOARD, its ok. *


You living with him or something?


----------



## KawadaKid

at the moment, yes. Pops is out of town. im at my moms now thow.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

KawadaKid said:


> *at the moment, yes. Pops is out of town. im at my moms now thow. *


Ahhh....i gotcha now...was a little confused for a minute there....

Hey Johnny Boy is A.J. looking for another new car?? Sandy saw him looking at the posts in Plumbs earlier today.


----------



## psycho02

what r u guys at different computers in the same house then.


----------



## KawadaKid

no im at my moms on the weekends, then during the week i will go back to johns.


----------



## psycho02

Hey John I left a post for you in the Michigan racers thread.


----------



## KawadaKid

I cant wait to see u guys play an actual game...


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *I cant wait to see u guys play an actual game... *


And why is that if I may ask?? And guess what.... you'll get your chance this coming Tuesday evening!!


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah, i cant wait.


----------



## nitrorod

Fred here is you link for the 1/12th scale parts: http://www.rc10.com/pdf/catalogs/drawing_12l3.pdf


----------



## John Warner

I wonder if Andy has seen the new body made by Pro-Line? It's a Dodge Dakota R/T!! But.... at the moment it's only available for the micro.

check it out at... http://www.pro-lineracing.com/flash/plhome.html


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey John is it thundering there?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Anyone recommend a good mini servo for a 1/12?


----------



## Fred Knapp

DamageIncRacing, John Warner, DaRoot'e'yeah, Just reading?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

knapster said:


> *DamageIncRacing, John Warner, DaRoot'e'yeah, Just reading? *


Wanna get technical Eric is out watching tv...i'm just sitting here......LOL


----------



## John Warner

Eric.. Yep, it sure is!

Fred.. I may have a good one for ya. It's a Futaba 132. Actually I have a couple of different Futaba's.


----------



## John Warner

Andy... This is the better one by far of the Dakota R/T.

http://www.pro-lineracing.com/proline/large/3129.jpg


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

knapster said:


> *DamageIncRacing, John Warner, DaRoot'e'yeah, Just reading? *


I thought it was a message board, not a chat room  .


----------



## Fred Knapp

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *
> 
> I thought it was a message board, not a chat room  . *


Bill, Your right.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Eric.. Yep, it sure is!
> 
> Fred.. I may have a good one for ya. It's a Futaba 132. Actually I have a couple of different Futaba's.
> *


Thanks, I have a working FP-S132H. The Tab is busted off one side though.


----------



## John Warner

I have a message for you.... Oh, no wait a minute, that would be a directive. Okay, never mind!

Freddy.... reminds me of an old song "do the Freddy".

I believe I have just a case for your servo, if you need it lemme know!


----------



## KawadaKid

So whats ur guys team named?


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *So whats ur guys team named? *


Hummm... I'm not sure, but I do know our sponsors name is PDS Drywall. But as for a team name, I guess we don't have one at the moment.


----------



## John Warner

Maybe it should be.... Team GLRC?

As in "Great Lakes Recreation Crew"!


----------



## John Warner

Steven.... I've just been informed that our team does in fact have an official name! Here it is... "Bad Company"!!


----------



## KawadaKid

we will see how good you company realy is.


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *we will see how good you company realy is. *


Bad of course, as the name applies!!


----------



## John Warner

And Steven... you'd better be nice because I know you'll be attending the first game, and we may just end up drafting you to play!!!


----------



## nitrorod

So who is going to Lansing next weekend for the summer classic?


----------



## John Warner

And I just noticed something Bill. It's HobbyTALK, not HobbyPOST, so there! HeHe! LoL

Jerrod... Are you sure next weekend is the Summer Classic, or is it the MORL race since from what I understood they were putting the two of them together.


----------



## nitrorod

I am pretty sure that they are one in the same.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *I am pretty sure that they are one in the same. *


But isn't next weekend just the warmup race??


----------



## mxatv151

hey john, U got a muffler for a tc-3 for a rear exaust, cuz ob-1 and i both need one


----------



## mxatv151

oh, and J-rod why did you get rid of that tc-3 them cars are the bomb......


----------



## John Warner

mxatv151 said:


> *hey john, U got a muffler for a tc-3 for a rear exaust, cuz ob-1 and I both need one *


Nope, the only one I have is the one on my car. Sorry!


----------



## nitrorod

Nope that was today....next sunday is both MORL and the Summer Classic




John Warner said:


> *
> But isn't next weekend just the warmup race?? *


----------



## nitrorod

Just dont like the Nitro thing. And now I hace money for my new 1/12th scale.




mxatv151 said:


> *oh, and J-rod why did you get rid of that tc-3 them cars are the bomb...... *


----------



## mxatv151

yes i-c the 1/12 scale thing, that will have to be my next buy......
do any of you have that pipe and or do you know if riders carries it?


----------



## John Warner

Well, then it seems to me that you may want to consider changing you handle to something like "ElectricRod"??



nitrorod said:


> *Just dont like the Nitro thing. And now I hace money for my new 1/12th scale.
> 
> 
> *


NEW 1/12 scale???


----------



## nitrorod

No you just need to buy side exaust engines....Like the OS .12 CVR (I think I know someone that has one for sale.)



mxatv151 said:


> *hey john, U got a muffler for a tc-3 for a rear exaust, cuz ob-1 and i both need one *


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah but then I wont be an "Eleder Statesman" Yeah as soon as I find one.




John Warner said:


> *Well, then it seems to me that you may want to consider changing you handle to something like "ElectricRod"??
> 
> 
> 
> NEW 1/12 scale??? *


----------



## mxatv151

why would i run an os when i have the luxury of the rb?


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Yeah as soon as I find one.
> 
> 
> *


Well, look no further!! And the best part is I'm willing to accept payment by credit card for your shopping convience!


----------



## nitrorod

Because OS= Outrageous Stuff and RB= Really Buggered-up




mxatv151 said:


> *why would i run an os when i have the luxury of the rb? *


----------



## John Warner

I can have that knife all cleaned up and ready for delivery by Tuesday evenings game. You'll never know it had ever been driven. Except by a little old card carrying AARP member!!


----------



## nitrorod

How much? I am considering a new one. 



John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Well, look no further!! And the best part is I'm willing to accept payment by credit card for your shopping convience! *


----------



## John Warner

The only thing about the OS motor is they hid the P somewhere else on the label that goes in front of the OS!! (POS)



nitrorod said:


> *Because OS= Outrageous Stuff and RB= Really Buggered-up
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mxatv151

Tom got his tc-3 up and running today also, w/ the mugen big head........whooooo what a screeemer


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *How much? I am considering a new one.
> 
> *


Make me a reasonable offer and I'll transfer title to your name.


----------



## nitrorod

So Apl-Head was over?



mxatv151 said:


> *Tom got his tc-3 up and running today also, w/ the mugen big head........whooooo what a screeemer *


----------



## mxatv151

no just tom and I, we did not run long though, we found out that its no good to run the cars w/ exaust pointing up, the motor tends to get a little rich, (can you say vapor lock)


----------



## nitrorod

John I dont know what to offer how about my half the starter box.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *John I dont know what to offer how about my half the starter box. *


Here's the price new from Franks site, and a link to a picture

The Carpet Knife V3.1- Professional Four Cell 1/12th Scale Multiple On-Road Champion. 3 bolt rear wheels 
$149.99 USD
$ 9.00 MI sales tax
$ 11.60 shipping
________________
$170.59 Total!!
And that's without a Dirkson custom painted body,
spare parts and plenty of tires. 

https://www1515.boca15-verio.com/team78/Images/knife-cart.jpg


----------



## psycho02

You let DICK DIRKSON  paint your bodies for you?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *You let DICK DIRKSON  paint your bodies for you? *


Well sort of, he painted the 1/12 scale that I have. I wished he still painted them as he was the best as far as I'm concerned!!


----------



## psycho02

Yeah he is okay I guess. He probably will still paint for you if you can get ahold of him.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> *Eric.. Yep, it sure is!
> 
> Fred.. I may have a good one for ya. It's a Futaba 132. Actually I have a couple of different Futaba's.
> *


Sure is what?? If it's the thunder question.... took you long enough and it wasn't Eric it was his significant other...didn't feel like logging him out and the logging back in......


----------



## KawadaKid

RB Engines ROCK, But, i think i might need GS Power ....


----------



## KawadaKid

Ok, found out what was wrong with my car....Set screw backed out on my CVD. I coulda been fixed and raced u all in two seconds...lol.


----------



## nitrorod

What parts and tires?




John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Here's the price new from Franks site, and a link to a picture
> 
> The Carpet Knife V3.1- Professional Four Cell 1/12th Scale Multiple On-Road Champion. 3 bolt rear wheels
> $149.99 USD
> $ 9.00 MI sales tax
> $ 11.60 shipping
> ________________
> $170.59 Total!!
> And that's without a Dirkson custom painted body,
> spare parts and plenty of tires.
> 
> https://www1515.boca15-verio.com/team78/Images/knife-cart.jpg *


----------



## John Warner

Softball Players update...

Our playing night will no longer be Tuesdays. It's been moved to Wednesday evenings! Sorry for the inconvience.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Softball Players update...
> 
> Our playing night will no longer be Tuesdays. It's been moved to Wednesday evenings! Sorry for the inconvience. *


Thats kewl, works better for me anyway.


----------



## nitrorod

Well guys sorry to say but I can't go to the Summer Classic/MORL race this weekend due to a birthday party that came up on sunday. I am not worried though I am doing my rain dance and am predicting a long hard rain over Lansing this weekend so that it has to be put off till next weekend.


----------



## mike vasilion

nitrorod said:


> *Well guys sorry to say but I can't go to the Summer Classic/MORL race this weekend due to a birthday party that came up on sunday. I am not worried though I am doing my rain dance and am predicting a long hard rain over Lansing this weekend so that it has to be put off till next weekend. *


If it rains now, you'd better hope I don't see you soon.


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *Well guys sorry to say but I can't go to the Summer Classic/MORL race this weekend due to a birthday party that came up on sunday. I am not worried though I am doing my rain dance and am predicting a long hard rain over Lansing this weekend so that it has to be put off till next weekend. *


It just happen to come up all the sudden? That excuse has a little odor on it.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *
> Thats kewl, works better for me anyway. *


And.... It'll give one more day to recover
from Saturdays practice, right???

Jerrod.... Yeah, right!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *
> 
> And.... It'll give one more day to recover
> from Saturdays practice, right???
> 
> Jerrod.... Yeah, right!! *


How about, I'm not going to be able to make it to the race because I stubed my big toe!:lol:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Or maybe, Amy says i've been naughty so I can't play this weekend!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *
> How about, I'm not going to be able to make it to the race because I stubed my big toe!:lol: *


Well, I can relate to the toe thing. You should see what mine looks like! I'm sure it's broken in at least one or two places, and is about twice the size of what it normally is!! But, don't fear it doesn't hurt all that bad and it's not going to hinder me Wednesday evening.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Well guys sorry to say but I can't go to the Summer Classic/MORL race this weekend due to a birthday party that came up on sunday. *


Just how does a birthday party happen to "come up"??? Even at MY AGE, they don't suddenly arrive. Please explain!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, would you bring that mini servo case with tomorrow?


----------



## Fred Knapp

What kind of car is this?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *John, would you bring that mini servo case with tomorrow? *


Nope. Now I might bring it with on Wednesday evening


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *What kink of car is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Would it be a Mercedes Benz by chance??


----------



## nitrorod

Well its not that the birthday just came up the party did. I was not aware that it is my step-fathers 40th birthday and there is a supprize party for him on sunday at noon. Trust me I realy would like to go to lansing but I cant get out of this. But thats ok its going to rain all day anyway....oh oh oh here come the rain say the red man.




John Warner said:


> *
> Just how does a birthday party happen to "come up"??? Even at MY AGE, they don't suddenly arrive. Please explain! *


----------



## nitrorod

Looks like it to me too.



John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Would it be a Mercedes Benz by chance?? *


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Would it be a Mercedes Benz by chance?? *


I'm not sure, but Alex says it may be a Lotus Exige?


----------



## John Warner

ElectroRod.... But your still good for Saturday correct?? Oh, and yes there's spare parts as well as plenty of tires!


----------



## nitrorod

Oh yeah I will be there do do all the work on saturaday for shure I dont think I could go a week with no racing. What spare parts are we talking?


----------



## John Warner

It's either the CLK or the MLK made by Mercedes Benz! My first guess is it's the CLK.


----------



## nitrorod

You think Hank can change my name?


----------



## John Warner

Now I know exactly what it is. It's the Mercedes Benz CLK-GTR, no doubt!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *You think Hank can change my name? *


Nah, why do that? Nitrorod is a kewl name.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Now I know exactly what it is. It's the Mercedes Benz CLK-GTR, no doubt!! *


How did you find out so fast?


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Oh yeah I will be there do do all the work on saturaday for shure I dont think I could go a week with no racing. What spare parts are we talking? *


Yes, Hank has the ability to change your handle. You just need to email him and request the change but be sure to let him know you'd like to keep you Elderly Statesman status!

I have plenty of parts, many for the front end & spare hubs in two and three bolt patterns.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *
> How did you find out so fast? *


Hidden secret, no seriously.... I checked with my crystal ball. But I am correct arn't I??


----------



## nitrorod

Ok since this is turning into a chat room again lets try out Hanks chat room so everyone go here: http://teamrcv.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Content&file=index&req=visit&artid=394


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Hidden secret, no seriously.... I checked with my crystal ball. But I am correct arn't I?? *


If you say so because I don't know.


----------



## nitrorod

Well where did everyone go?


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *Well where did everyone go? *


These guys are in this fourm. rchang, nitrorod, John Warner, Pushingood, Bobby Flack, mike vasilion, knapster)

O.K. check ou this kewl car


----------



## John Warner

That one is a heavily customized 1956 Chevrolet Nomad station wagon.



knapster said:


> *
> These guys are in this fourm. rchang, nitrorod, John Warner, Pushingood, Bobby Flack, mike vasilion, knapster)
> 
> O.K. check ou this kewl car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fred Knapp

I forgot that you know how to used the properties button.:thumbsup:
Nothin but power,


----------



## John Warner

yep, How sweet it is!! (Courtesy of Jackie Gleason)


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Nope. Now I might bring it with on Wednesday evening  *


Thanks. Is that might as in remember?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *
> Thanks. Is that might as in remember? *


Uhhhhh, yeah. Remember what??


----------



## NTwigs

Hey John(Ye Olde Foggie), Aren't you glad that all you have to bring is your non-smoking smile and a nitro car, to Lansing this weekend???


----------



## John Warner

NTwigs said:


> *Hey John(Ye Olde Foggie), Aren't you glad that all you have to bring is your non-smoking smile and a nitro car, to Lansing this weekend??? *


Oh, you have no idea how nice it is to just race, mingle and not have to put up with all the rest of the BS!!


----------



## NTwigs

Yeah, John, just leave it all up to me. I can handle Jeff Cook's complaining.


----------



## John Warner

NTwigs said:


> *Yeah, John, just leave it all up to me. I can handle Jeff Cook's complaining. *


And who are you going to get to run the races because what you just mentioned is a full time job all by itself!!


----------



## psycho02

John r u guys racing this saturday?  and if so what is the schedule?


----------



## nitrorod

Yes we are racing saturaday on our normal scheduel and we are planning on an abreviated night race. 2 heats and a main satrting 7:00ish. The night race we are going to play by ear depending on the number of people there. So Ken I will see you out there?


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey J-rock, i got an offer for u. I will run 12th scale with you if i get to run nitro 12th scale. I would have to ask john permision first, since he has just about the only on in existance.


----------



## nitrorod

Ok with me but I get to set up the track.


----------



## nitrorod

Cleveland, Ok who is planing on going this year? Found a post about it over on the evil Ernie site. http://techtalk.teamtrinity.com/tt/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1872 John you running Masters?


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Cleveland, Ok who is planing on going this year? Found a post about it over on the evil Ernie site. http://techtalk.teamtrinity.com/tt/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1872 John you running Masters? *


Yes Jerrod, I'll be running the Masters class in 1/12th scale. There's been talk of creating a Masters class for sedans this year, but I haven't heard anything other than rumors so far.


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *Cleveland, Ok who is planing on going this year? Found a post about it over on the evil Ernie site. http://techtalk.teamtrinity.com/tt/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1872 John you running Masters? *


Oh no!!!!!!!!! John you were on the Trinity. What next?


----------



## nitrorod

What about you Fred you going? John what you think about 19 turn for masters?


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *What about you Fred you going? John what you think about 19 turn for masters? *


I would go except if falls on a traditional family holiday.


----------



## psycho02

Yes J-rod I am planning to race a little touring car this weekend.


----------



## psycho02

That is unless Mr. Warner does not believe that I can. :devil:


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah same here still trying to figure out how to get to go.



knapster said:


> *
> I would go except if falls on a traditional family holiday. *


----------



## nitrorod

Ok yet another victim in 19 turn....Fred you running electric or nitro?



psycho02 said:


> *Yes J-rod I am planning to race a little touring car this weekend. *


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *What about you Fred you going? John what you think about 19 turn for masters?
> Oh no!!!!!!!!! John you were on the Trinity. What next?*


Jerrod..... 19 turn is fine by me, in fact I think I'd prefer it!

Ferd..... No, I wouldn't want to confuse you because I didn't go there for any reason!


----------



## psycho02

Did you just call me a victim j-glo?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *
> I would go except if falls on a traditional family holiday. *


Fred & Jerrod... If you guy's were good you could convince the wife and family to actually go with and call it a mini-vacation! After all, this is the biggest race of the year and it's tons & tons of fun! Just think, pitting right in your room, race schedule on your TV so you won't miss a race, live entertainment downstairs and most all of the worlds best drivers all in one place!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *Ok yet another victim in 19 turn....Fred you running electric or nitro?
> 
> *


I'm still weighing that one. Lets see, run nitro all day and night on saturday then do the MORL on Sunday. Or run 19 turn all day and night and do nitro on Sunday. Maybe Nitro on saturday during the day and electric at night or visa-versa, heck I don't know.


----------



## nitrorod

Possably I worked on my motor and it is balistic....Ask John about getting run down on the straight away.



psycho02 said:


> *Did you just call me a victim j-glo? *


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Fred & Jerrod... If you guy's were good you could convince the wife and family to actually go with and call it a mini-vacation! After all, this is the biggest race of the year and it's tons & tons of fun! Just think, pitting right in your room, race schedule on your TV so you won't miss a race, live entertainment downstairs and most all of the worlds best drivers all in one place!! *


I think the key words are (If, good and convince).


----------



## John Warner

THE 2002 INDOR CHAMPS IS LESS THEN 4 MONTHS AWAY WE WILL BE SENDING OUT FLYERS & HANDBOOK ON ABOUT SEPT 1ST. IF YOU ARE PLANNING TO COME TO THIS YEARS RACE GET YOUR ENTRY IN EARLY BECAUSE AS YOU KNOW THIS RACE WILL SELL OUT LONG BEFORE CLOSING DATE . IF YOU ARE NOT ON OUR MAILING LIST OR HAVE MOVED PLEASE SEND US YOUR HOME ADDRESS AND WE WILL ADD YOU TO THE LIST. SEND E-MAIL TO [email protected] OR TO MEDINA CITY HOBBY 745 N. COURT #E MEDINA,OH 44256 OR CALL 330-723-0255.THE HOLIDAY INN CAN TAKE YOUR RESERVATION AT ANY TIME NOW 216-524-8050. *WE WILL BE ADDING MASTERS TOURING TO THIS YEARS RACE.* DON'T MISS THE THE WORLDS GREATEST RACE!!!!! 

Well, well well!! I gues it's confirmed, there will be Masters touring this year!!!!!!!!!!!! OhhhhhYaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## nitrorod

Well I dont think that I can convince my wife that spending all weekend with a bunch of guys in a hotel racing cars is fun. I am working on it though.



John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Fred & Jerrod... If you guy's were good you could convince the wife and family to actually go with and call it a mini-vacation! After all, this is the biggest race of the year and it's tons & tons of fun! Just think, pitting right in your room, race schedule on your TV so you won't miss a race, live entertainment downstairs and most all of the worlds best drivers all in one place!! *


----------



## nitrorod

So is there an age requirement for "masters"?


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Possably I worked on my motor and it is balistic....Ask John about getting run down on the straight away.
> 
> *


Hey now... That's NOT gonna happen again, this I promise! I have a little something up my sleeve just for you sport!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *THE 2002 INDOR CHAMPS IS LESS THEN 4 MONTHS AWAY WE WILL BE SENDING OUT FLYERS & HANDBOOK ON ABOUT SEPT 1ST. IF YOU ARE PLANNING TO COME TO THIS YEARS RACE GET YOUR ENTRY IN EARLY BECAUSE AS YOU KNOW THIS RACE WILL SELL OUT LONG BEFORE CLOSING DATE . IF YOU ARE NOT ON OUR MAILING LIST OR HAVE MOVED PLEASE SEND US YOUR HOME ADDRESS AND WE WILL ADD YOU TO THE LIST. SEND E-MAIL TO [email protected] OR TO MEDINA CITY HOBBY 745 N. COURT #E MEDINA,OH 44256 OR CALL 330-723-0255.THE HOLIDAY INN CAN TAKE YOUR RESERVATION AT ANY TIME NOW 216-524-8050. WE WILL BE ADDING MASTERS TOURING TO THIS YEARS RACE. DON'T MISS THE THE WORLDS GREATEST RACE!!!!!
> 
> Well, well well!! I gues it's confirmed, there will be Masters touring this year!!!!!!!!!!!! OhhhhhYaaaaaa!!!! *


Now I know for a fact that you were over to the Evil Trinity site:wave:


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *So is there an age requirement for "masters"? *


35 years of age minimum! And I qualify 

Many many of the guy's have their wifes and familys with them!


----------



## nitrorod

Well John as long as you keep your arms down none of us will have to worry.




John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Hey now... That's NOT gonna happen again, this I promise! I have a little something up my sleeve just for you sport! *


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *
> Now I know for a fact that you were over to the Evil Trinity site:wave: *


So sorry Charlie.... somebody e-mailed that to me! And that's MY story and I'm sticking to it!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *
> Many many of the guy's have their wifes and familys with them! *


So what do the wife and kids do to have fun?


----------



## nitrorod

Are you shure you and the rest of the older group can handle the speed of 19 turns in a 1/12th scale on 4 cells? They may need to cut the race down in time so that you can change your depends befor thay leak. You could qualify for 3 of us...



John Warner said:


> *
> 
> 35 years of age minimum! And I qualify
> 
> Many many of the guy's have their wifes and familys with them! *


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Well John as long as you keep your arms down none of us will have to worry.
> 
> 
> *


oh hardeeharhar!! what a comedian you try to be, stick to your day job! Tonight would have been an awesome night to have played. Hope tomorrow has the same weather!!


----------



## nitrorod

Same here with this thin air I think I could realy hit the ball.



John Warner said:


> *
> 
> oh hardeeharhar!! what a comedian you try to be, stick to your day job! Tonight would have been an awesome night to have played. Hope tomorrow has the same weather!! *


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *
> So what do the wife and kids do to have fun? *


Hello.... You'll be in Cleveland, there's plenty for them to do. It's a kick-arse kind of town! Besides, MY WIFE will be there and they can hang together.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Same here with this thin air I think I could really hit the ball.
> 
> *


Dude, I done told ya to give up on trying to be a comedian!!


----------



## nitrorod

Ok Fred we can both bring your wifes and Johns can be the tour guide.




John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Hello.... You'll be in Cleveland, there's plenty for them to do. It's a kick-arse kind of town! Besides, MY WIFE will be there and they can hang together. *


----------



## John Warner

Pete Gam.... Use your F5 key to refresh, it's much easier to keep up!


----------



## psycho02

Thats it j-glo I am gonna give you the front bumper as I pass you in every heat. I will be nobodies victim. the only thing that stopped me last time was the rain.


----------



## psycho02

the rock n roll hall of fame is in cleveland, Or you could just go to Drew Careys' house and sing cleveland rocks all day long.


----------



## Fred Knapp

psycho02 said:


> *Thats it j-glo I am gonna give you the front bumper as I pass you in every heat. I will be nobodies victim. the only thing that stopped me last time was the rain. *


Do'nt get it stuck in there or you won't make a clean pass.


----------



## nitrorod

Sounds like what I was doing lat weekend...Had a very fast car just could not drive it as ususal. What does everyone think about dooing IFMAR starts for the qualfiers this weekend.




psycho02 said:


> *Thats it j-glo I am gonna give you the front bumper as I pass you in every heat. I will be nobodies victim. the only thing that stopped me last time was the rain. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

psycho02 said:


> *the rock n roll hall of fame is in cleveland, Or you could just go to Drew Careys' house and sing cleveland rocks all day long. *


Singing Cleveland Rocks all day long is the part that bothers me.


----------



## nitrorod

I think we may be luring Fred back in to the good from the DARK SIDE of nitro.



knapster said:


> *
> Do'nt get it stuck in there or you won't make a clean pass. *


----------



## psycho02

Its touring cars I have fenders I will be okay.:devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *What does everyone think about dooing IFMAR starts for the qualfiers this weekend.
> *


Works for me. Eather way is fine.


----------



## psycho02

From what I watched of touring cars the passing style is bump and go, not at all like buggies where it is open wheeled and you HAVE to be clean or run the risk of taking yourself out.


----------



## psycho02

J-glo I am down with ifmar starts In fact I believe that all qualifiying should be done in that manner.


----------



## nitrorod

I think you have been watching us hacks to long.



psycho02 said:


> *From what I watched of touring cars the passing style is bump and go, not at all like buggies where it is open wheeled and you HAVE to be clean or run the risk of taking yourself out. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

psycho02 said:


> *From what I watched of touring cars the passing style is bump and go, not at all like buggies where it is open wheeled and you HAVE to be clean or run the risk of taking yourself out. *


Thats not the way everyone drives, a few yes but not all.


----------



## nitrorod

Same here and it should cut down on the hacking in the qualifiers. But we all need to remember to be there on time.



psycho02 said:


> *J-glo I am down with ifmar starts In fact I believe that all qualifiying should be done in that manner. *


----------



## psycho02

I know Fred I am just funnin' thats all.









But YOU like the bumper don't you. :devil: just kidding.


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *Same here and it should cut down on the hacking in the qualifiers. But we all need to remember to be there on time.
> 
> *


Is that an implication?


----------



## nitrorod

Some one shake John he fell asleep again.


----------



## nitrorod

No I am comming right out and saying that the Nitro guys need to get on the ball.



knapster said:


> *
> Is that an implication? *


----------



## Fred Knapp

psycho02 said:


> *I know Fred I am just funnin' thats all.
> But YOU like the bumper don't you. :devil: just kidding. *


As long as I'm the bumper and not the bumpee


----------



## psycho02

JOHN JOHN JOHN JOHN JOHN JOHN JOHN JOHN JOHN JOHN JOHN JOHN  wake up


----------



## psycho02

Give em the wheel, as they used to say in Jackson


----------



## nitrorod

Thanks Fred




knapster said:


> *
> Well, I am never on time so you got me there. *


----------



## psycho02

Where would you bolt the boot onto the car? and why would you have to ask me?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Give em the wheel, as they used to say in Jackson *


That's not what I used to hear them say. I always heard it as "give em the horn"! And I don't think they were talking about using that little ring on the steering wheel either!!


----------



## psycho02

I know again freddy I was just being a dumb askyou I am just goofy tonight.


----------



## Fred Knapp

J-rod, I'll do my best to get there on time and set everything up and take everything down.


----------



## psycho02

Sam Sprang was always big on saying Give em da wheel.


----------



## psycho02

I know that j-rod posted the schedule about 50 pages back in this thread but I forgot and I am too lazy to go back and look for it. so J-glo help me out what is start time.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Did anyone ever get fliers out for the big year end race?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Sam Sprang was always big on saying Give em da wheel. *


Well your correct about the first part of your sentence. "Sam Sprang was always big"


----------



## psycho02

Yes you are correct there, he is a big fella but that was his catch phrase


----------



## bascott35

:wave: John 
I seen Some of the photos that you posted.
I will have to take more this weekend.
Did you like the rest of the photos?


----------



## bascott35

John don't go


----------



## John Warner

Kinda dead in here today wouldn't ya say?


----------



## nitrorod

Everyone must be getting ready for tonight. Or trying to figure out how to go to Cleavland with you.


----------



## John Warner

Hey does anybody know who that was that looked like Jerrod and played in his place tonight? All I know is he hit the ball *d e e p* to the outfield, and I know it couldn't have been the real J-Rod!!


----------



## Guest

That kind of stuff happens when it is needed. I think all the stuff you have been saying about him had something to do with it. He just wanted to wait until there was a good croud to prove to you he could get the job done. Way to go J-Rod.:lol:


----------



## nitrorod

Dave are you saying that I am a Show boater? If so "So What". lol just kiding around


----------



## KawadaKid

Man, im pumped for this weekend.


----------



## Guest

Can you guys tell me if there was anything special about the carpet you have at your place? i was told that there was some sort of backing on it??


----------



## Rich Chang

I think he was calling you a sand-bagger. 




nitrorod said:


> *Dave are you saying that I am a Show boater? If so "So What". lol just kiding around *


----------



## nitrorod

Genuine Ozite racing carpet

For years, the Ozite brand of racing carpet has been the leader in no-fuzz, high grip carpet for model car racing. The U.S. Indoor Championships, the 1992 IFMAR Worlds in Grand Rapids and most of the ROAR Carpet Nationals have used the Ozite brand. There was a time when it was difficult to find Ozite racing carpet. However, now through a joint venture with Ozite Corporation and Calandra Racing Concepts, we are happy to offer this carpet to R/C tracks, stores and clubs who won't settle for anything but the best. 

Some information about the carpet.... 

In general, rolls are 125' x 12'. We occassionally get "wildcard" rolls that vary in size, some shorter, some longer. Call to check current stock. A roll that size is 166.666 square yards and the price of the carpet ranges from $3.75 - $4.25 per square yard depending on quantity and ordering situation. Call for more details.... 

In most cases, we will have your order ready to ship within 24 hours of payment. There are times when supply is low. If we have to place a new order with the factory, their lead time is 4 - 6 weeks. 

You can get any color you want, as long as its grey! 

Resists fuzzing, no more destroyed axles and bearings - lower racing costs=happy racers. 

Resistant to tire compounds! This is where Ozite really shines! Unique manufacturing process. 

Carpet is thin, but strong. Less rolling resistance=faster cars and more battery life. 

No "weave"- fibers are in random directions. Unlike weave carpet, cars do not pull left or right. 

Call Calandra Racing Concepts for price and delivery information. 




Kicasso said:


> *Can you guys tell me if there was anything special about the carpet you have at your place? i was told that there was some sort of backing on it?? *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Nice pitch, now that your selling carpet I'd think Frank would give you a better deal than that?


----------



## KawadaKid

Fo Rizzle. Does this mean that u will be running A CRC Bloody Knife this winter?


----------



## nitrorod

Actualy I dont like the red I would like one in blue but I would not turn down a Bloody one.


----------



## KawadaKid

Hmm, it could be a frosty knife?


----------



## psycho02

How come we get all that fuzz on our cars in the winter time then or is it just me?


----------



## KawadaKid

it isnt just you...


----------



## nitrorod

Resists fuzzing, no more destroyed axles and bearings not eleiminats it.



psycho02 said:


> *How come we get all that fuzz on our cars in the winter time then or is it just me? *


----------



## KawadaKid

our new stuff is way better than that junk we had. Those last few weeks gave us some gooooooood traction.


----------



## psycho02

Yeah I know j-glo I was just kidding.


----------



## nitrorod

Good idea nitrokid.....So nitro 1/12th scale this weekend?



KawadaKid said:


> *Hmm, it could be a frosty knife? *


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *How come we get all that fuzz on our cars in the winter time then or is it just me?*


Well I already see what the problem is..... Ken is like totally confused! He posted "*fuzz on our cars*" hummmmmm, I don't recall him running any *CARS* during the winter. And since only the cars ran on the new carpet, he must be talking about the trucks & buggies which only ran on the older ozite.

Maybe this will clear things up??

  :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

Nope. Just my Vision. a very Sweet vision.


----------



## John Warner

Steven... where you at?? and when you coming back here??


----------



## nitrorod

Well lets hope you have a good one because I am bringing out my new nitro car also.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Well lets hope you have a good one because I am bringing out my new nitro car also. *


Lemme guess..... you have an electric powered nitro car now, right??


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah thats it....


----------



## bascott35

Hi Johnny Boy!!!
Is the club racing sat night??


----------



## John Warner

I'm gonna assume that after last nights game and ensuing practice, Fred must have gone to bed and can't get up. I mean he hasn't posted nothing since before the game!!!!


----------



## John Warner

bascott35 said:


> *Hi Johnny Boy!!!
> Is the club racing sat night?? *


I'd like to say yes, but I would imagine it's pretty doubtful since the MORL race is on the following day. I can't envision people staying around to race late at night, then getting up early to drive to Lansing! But, we'll see!


----------



## KawadaKid

umm, im at my moms. Some time tomarow i would think.


----------



## John Warner

I do however know where Wally is..... He's in a state of shock due to NitroMickeys deeeeeeeep shot to right center field. Where that came from beats the snot out of me!!!!


----------



## bascott35

John Warner said:


> *
> 
> I'd like to say yes, but I would imagine it's pretty doubtful since the MORL race is on the following day. I can't envision people staying around to race late at night, then getting up early to drive to Lansing! But, we'll see! *


Your a Whuse:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Scottie.... I'm a whuse, and your a what???? (since you haven't raced once all summer long!!)


*Where was Tom Konesni this past weekend????????*


----------



## bascott35

I don't like sitting in the HOT sun on blacktop all day long.
Been there done that.. Lame!!! 
I'am the smart one. I Know My Limits.


----------



## KawadaKid

Noones on late!


----------



## KawadaKid

i spoke to soon. Hiya 
scott! BTW, Whos working this saturday?


----------



## psycho02

John if you would recall I did run some stadium buggy last winter. Which I think you knew, I think the point you were trying to make was that I did not run any touring car last winter. Don't worry I get the point and am planning on running some touring car this winter AS WELL AS 12TH SCALE BECAUSE IT IS GOING TO BE MANDATORY.  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Phat Dakota

KawadaKid said:


> *Nope. Just my Vision. a very Sweet vision. *


I think this boy needs some help, he's suffering from GS on the brain.


And did you see the new body Losi has???

if not, here it is










Did you notice it doesn't have those stupid three foot tall side windows that make your car look fruitier than the village people


----------



## John Warner

The body looks pretty darn nice,
but that wing... what's up with that???


----------



## Phat Dakota

It has a larger whicker bill area for more rear traction, but you can remove it if you don't need that much downforce. I think it's a little overkill too


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, that wing looks like it belongs on an oval car, or maybe even a sprint car!! Yikes!!


----------



## KawadaKid

it looks good. I love that paint job.


----------



## Guest

> Genuine Ozite racing carpet .....


i realize you guys had Ozite, but someone told me there was a backing on it or something to make it less resistant to temp changes in whatever underlayment is used, and it also "holds in " the traction compund and rubber that is laid down. Basically a new version. This could also be a load of bull, but that's what I was told. Anyway thanks guys.


----------



## Phat Dakota

I don't think there has been any changes to Ozite in recent years that I know of. I know there are several companies that make a "cheap" version that's called something different that doesn't hold up as well as the Ozite. The new stuff we just put down does hold in the traction very well, mainly because it was a nice tight weave. I do think they put a thicker backing on it than before, John if you could verify this or not since you know Frank pretty well, that does resist the weather changes and whatnot.


----------



## Guest

Hey Ya'll... don't forget the track opens at 10:00am in the morning. Be there to help lay it out or don't complain about it afterwords!! 

Pete, you running tomorrow???


----------



## KawadaKid

Cya there JOHN deere green.


----------



## Guest

Ya, what a special deal!!! So lookie, lookie... Freddie crawled out of bed after only what, five days or so???? Fred, rest up a little more, don't forget we have practice at 6:30 Monday, and a double header on Wednesday!!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Not a problem, nothin but a thing. *


Butch will be there in the morning. (I have email from him)

And whats up with that lame response, is that all I get from you?? Your getting way to easy in your old age there Grandpa! LoL!!!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

so when is the Door Man gunna post again?


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *so when is the Door Man gunna post again? *


I dunno. Actually I think his wife has restricted him from the use of the keyboard. She's letting him read the posts, and look at the pictures, but without a keyboard he can't say anything. And you know what they say about who wears the pants!!


----------



## KawadaKid

I take it Pedro is not running with us tomarow?


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *I take it Pedro is not running with us tomarow? *


Beats the heck out a me. And since he can't use the keyboard, I guess we won't know until tomorrow!

 :wave:  :dude: :roll:


----------



## KawadaKid

no posting for mike either?


----------



## KawadaKid

mike, u going to lansing on sunday?


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *no posting for mike either? *


Nope, I think Tina put a lock on his keyboard to. Either that, or their cat ate their mouse!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

forget the cat, u seen his dogs?


----------



## John Warner

Did anybody read where Porsche is coming out with a new SUV? It'll have a twin turbo 4.5 liter V-8 with a whopping 450 horsepower!! That's more than 50 horsepower more than the 175mph Z-06 Corvette. And it only costs $65,000.00!!! 0-60 in less than 6 seconds.


----------



## KawadaKid

wow. Sounds like AJ's new dream Truck.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *
> Yep. *


Humph! Your just no fun anymore.


----------



## psycho02

ha ha ha So what John you beat me today, but I would have thought that someone with your onroad experience compared to mine should have crushed me by a lap not a tenth of a second. Congradulations to Mr. Beebe though for hanging on for the win, congradulations to us for the top 3 all being within a half of a second of each other and also none of us FLAMED OUT!!!!!!! electric is better period.



p.s. John I will be looking for you to show up at the offroad track ready to take me on in stock buggy or modififed whichever you prefer:devil:


----------



## Rich Chang

Yeah, the new stuff is supposed to have a rubber backing on it. It is supposed to mainly keep the carpet together and not have problems with the carpet bunching up and/or wearing through at the high use sections.

-Rich



Kicasso said:


> *
> 
> i realize you guys had Ozite, but someone told me there was a backing on it or something to make it less resistant to temp changes in whatever underlayment is used, and it also "holds in " the traction compund and rubber that is laid down. Basically a new version. This could also be a load of bull, but that's what I was told. Anyway thanks guys. *


----------



## John Warner

Yes, Rich you are correct to a point. The new stuff we just bought from Calandra does indeed have a type of backing on it. It's more along the line of something that's possibly sprayed on at the factory to better hold the fibers in place, and to help prevent the carpet from crunching or wrinkling up. I noticed that it was much easier to lay because it didn't strech as much as the older stuff did.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

So, how'd the racing go this weekend? How'd everyone do in Lansing?

I was also wondering if as a group anyone would be interested in doing a points series this fall? I was kinda thinking of scoring like in full size racing. So many points for TQ, so many per lap for leading, so many for winning, etc. etc.

Any ideas?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

KawadaKid said:


> *wow. Sounds like AJ's new dream Truck. *


Until he forgets to put oil in it and throws a rod through the side of the block. Again...:lol: :devil: :lol: :devil:


----------



## Phat Dakota

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *
> I was also wondering if as a group anyone would be interested in doing a points series this fall? I was kinda thinking of scoring like in full size racing. So many points for TQ, so many per lap for leading, so many for winning, etc. etc.
> 
> Any ideas? *



I'd be up for a points series, especially in stadium, which is the only thing I'll be racing this fall and winter.


----------



## John Warner

Here's the results of the Sedan Foam basicly GLRC class.....

(Qualifiying order to the left
of drivers name)
3 Mike Vasilion 
2 John Warner 
1 Fred Knapp 
8 Rosie Maze 
4 Brian Jackson 
5 Tom Gilhoran 
10 Tony Raison 
6 Steve McGeorge 
7 Robert Garner 
9 Dave Walton 

Other results can be seen at the MORL thread as ther're already posted there. 

But might I add that it sure was quite a race between Walt Henderson and his Mugen powered Associated NTC3 taking TQ honors and a first place win over team Trinity's hard charging Josh Cyrul!


----------



## KawadaKid

John and dave got themselves a whole mess 'ah trophies.


----------



## KawadaKid

ur mail box is full john.


----------



## KawadaKid

yay, i got a new body.


----------



## John Warner

Here are the points standings after 3 races. 

Any ties in points were then ranked based on who out-qualified who. So, if you are tied with someone but had a higher qualifying position, then you were ranked ahead of the other person. 


Touring Stock - Any Tire 
1 Dave Johnson 381 
2 Greg Anthony 380 
3 Jeff Cook 363 
4 Mac Keith 323 
5 Shawn Ebeler 304 
6 Geno Morin 299 
7 Mark Adams 261 
8 Barry Z 247 
9 Bobby Flack 242 
10 Eric Kelly 225 
11 David Woellper 224 
12 Carlos Perez 221 
13 Phil Borges 216 
14 PDP 204 
15 Dan Burnham 200 
16 Ray Juhl 190 
17 Brett Taylor 189 
18 Basil Johari 183 
19 Frank Fontaine 174 
20 Tim Bruno 169 
21 Nora Morin 156 
22 Chris Diamond 155 
23 Jim Rousseau Sr. 133 
24 Derek Manchester 129 
25 Walter Henderson 124 
26 Willie Thomas 124 
27 Tim Stamper 121 
28 Chico Alvarado 120 
29 Brian Bowen 117 
30 Russ Raden 114 
31 Brian Anthony 113 
32 Jim Rousseau Jr. 113 
33 Raisin 106 
34 Brian Thomas 104 
35 Dominic Pellegrini 103 
36 Kevin Smith 99 
37 Ron Viney 97 
38 Eric Cook 96 
39 Ken Douglas 95 
40 Al Yarmack 94 
41 Doug Tafel 93 
42 Eric McKay 93 
43 Jon Ferman 93 
44 Butch Beebe 92 
45 DaRoy Freeman 91 
46 AJ Warner 90 
47 Brandy Elston 89 
48 Odus Christian 89 
49 TJ McKay 89 
50 Tom McKay 89 
51 Kenny Martz 87 
52 Sean Hansel 87 
53 Shane Praay 87 
54 Jon McGeorge 85 
55 Cecil Picardal 82 
56 Frank Johnson 82 
57 Ryan Blanchard 82 
58 JW 78 
59 Barb Bury 76 
60 Richard Byrd 74 
61 Garrett Warner 68 
62 Ron Blanchard 68 

Touring 19-turn - Foam Tire 
1 Ted Flack 117 
2 Andrew Murany 113 
3 Jason Harp 112 
4 Jeff Cook 112 
5 Kevin Marcy 108 
6 Nick Bol 108 
7 Willie Thomas 104 
8 Jason Mietelka 104 
9 Bill Wood 101 
10 Tim Stamper 101 
11 Rick Bol 97 
12 Paul Ruszkowski 95 
13 Brett Taylor 93 
14 Steve Sewell 90 
15 Nick Johnson 90 
16 Mike Kingsley 87 
17 Odus Christian 85 

Touring Stock - Spec Tire 
1 Andrew Murany 318 
2 Greg Anthony 313 
3 Dave Johnson 211 
4 Raisin 203 
5 Ray Juhl 199 
6 Geno Morin 198 
7 Dan Burnham 196 
8 Jerrod Glover 189 
9 Derek Manchester 109 
10 Ken Bates 105 
11 Mac Keith 105 
12 Fred Baumgartner 103 
13 Phil Borges 101 
14 Frank Fontaine 97 
15 Doug Tafel 96 
16 Jim Packard 94 
17 Ron Blanchard 90 

Sedan Modified 
1 Kevin Marcy 102 
2 Jason Harp 101 
3 Robert Gardner 100 

Truck/Buggy Stock 
1 David Woellper 321 
2 Butch Beebe 309 
3 Dan Burnham 207 
4 Carlos Perez 203 
5 Bob Cates 201 
6 Mike Pellegrini 104 
7 Nora Morin 102 
8 Dominic Pellegrini 99 
9 Lauren Wood 99 
10 Nick Hyman 98 
11 Douglas Adkins 96 
12 Marinna Praay 96 

Truck/Buggy Mod/Nitro 
1 Dominic Pellegrini 206 
2 Bob Cates 204 
3 Mike Pellegrini 196 
4 Butch Beebe 104 
5 Richard Byrd 100 
6 Damon Rice 99 

Touring Nitro - Any Tire 
1 Carlos Perez 208 
2 Aaron Bomia 109 
3 Brian Klein 105 
4 Tim Stamper 104 
5 Nate Norbury 102 
6 Damon Rice 101 
7 Pat Hough 99 
8 Brian Thomas 99 

Touring Nitro - Spec Tire 
1 Aaron Bomia 344 
2 Rich Chang 336 
3 Fred Baumgartner 330 
4 Shawn Ebeler 309 
5 Ken Bates 306 
6 Steven Stewart 288 
7 Derek Manchester 207 
8 Jesse Beeker 207 
9 Jerrod Glover 192 
10 Joe Mininni 120 
11 Russ Raden 118 
12 Dennis King 117 
13 Barry Z 115 
14 Ted Flack 113 
15 Maurice Davis 105 
16 Chuck Hartmeyer 101 
17 JD Becker 99 
18 Vaughn White 96 
19 Brian Klein 95 
20 Chuck Collins 95 
21 Walt Henderson 95 
22 Pat Hough 93 

Touring Nitro - Foam Tire 
1 Fred Knapp 311 
2 John Warner 307 
3 Mike Vasilion 305 
4 Brian Jackson 291 
5 Nick Terwilliger 287 
6 Tony Raison 279 
7 Dave Walton 273 
8 Josh Cyrul 222 
9 Jay Mowl 222 
10 Walt Henderson 221 
11 Bobby Flack 204 
12 Pete Helmer 201 
13 Tom Gilhoran 185 
14 Damon Converse 115 
15 Aaron Bomia 114 
16 Ted Flack 112 
17 Barry Z 107 
18 Tim Brink 107 
19 Mike Slaughter 107 
20 Fred Baumgartner 105 
21 Tom Heys 103 
22 Steven Stewart 103 
23 Rosie Maze 90 
24 Steve McGeorge 88 
25 Robert Gardner 86


Last edited by rchang on 08-12-2002 at 09:54 PM


----------



## Phat Dakota

*New Mission parts*

Just a little heads up for those guys running the Shumacher Mission (Jeff Hirdes, Mike Slaughter, and Dave W ?) I just saw a post on Orion website about some new machined pulleys that the factory guys loved and will be released soon

New Mission Parts


----------



## John Warner

Man, usually Mondays are slow, but isn't today Tuesday??? Where's everybody hiding??

Also... it looks like it's gonna be
a showdown at the last MORL race!


----------



## nitrorod

Tuesday I thought it was Wensday....oh well


Who is the showdown going to be between?



John Warner said:


> *Man, usually Mondays are slow, but isn't today Tuesday??? Where's everybody hiding??
> 
> Also... it looks like it's gonna be
> a showdown at the last MORL race! *


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Who is the showdown going to be between?
> 
> *


It'll be between these four guys,
with Brian being the long shot!.... 

*Touring Nitro - Foam Tire* 
1 Fred Knapp 311 
2 John Warner 307 
3 Mike Vasilion 305 
4 Brian Jackson 291


----------



## nitrorod

From what I saw last game Brian does not have a long shot in him.


----------



## Guest

Since Nick was able to get a relief driver. I was wondering if I could hire Walt Henderson for the last race. That is my only chance.:lol: :lol:


----------



## John Warner

bmxer08 said:


> *Since Nick was able to get a relief driver. I was wondering if I could hire Walt Henderson for the last race. That is my only chance.:lol: :lol: *


Sorry there Dave but Walt's already agreed to pilot my car from the sidelines while I'm up on the drivers stand pretending to be the one driving. (dont I wish!) Besides, isn't that a Mugen you have?? Walts an Associated man. LoL!!


----------



## John Warner

*Steven.....*

Hey Steven, you racing this weekend?? Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## John Warner

*MORL Lazer track times...* 

Here is the track time info for the MORL
Lazer race on September 15th: 

Track opens at 7:00am. 
First race off at 10:00am.


----------



## John Warner

Well, this has nothing to do with RC racing but I just had to mention it. 

Talk about an awesome softball game, WoW! Even the umpires were amazed at the final score... 37 to 36, sounds more like a football game doesn't it??

Oh, I almost conveniently forgot to mention... we were the team with 36 runs


----------



## psycho02

DID ANYBODY BRING THEIR GLOVE TO THE GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just thought I would ask. :devil:  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *DID ANYBODY BRING THEIR GLOVE TO THE GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just thought I would ask. :devil:  :devil:  *


Believe it or not, but it wasn't the gloves that were causing the runs. It was the bats!! Seems like everybody and their brother managed to put the ball wereever they wanted to!!


----------



## nitrorod

Even John got some runs.


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I hope he didn't hack up a lung or anything...:lol:



nitrorod said:


> *Even John got some runs. *


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Even John got some runs. *


Some runs???? The book says I went 6 for 6 and had 19 rbi's!!


----------



## nitrorod

Ok a few weeks ago we came up with a scheduel to follow know I would like to know what everyone thinks about it? Do you like the idea? Do you think it is to fast, to slow? What can we do to make you happer? Remember this is a Club so we only do what we the members want to do.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

nitrorod said:


> *Ok a few weeks ago we came up with a scheduel to follow know I would like to know what everyone thinks about it? Do you like the idea? Do you think it is to fast, to slow? What can we do to make you happer? Remember this is a Club so we only do what we the members want to do. *


I personally thought that things were great when we went by the schedule. It just seems that some aren't too inclined to show much before noon... 

Changing gears here, is there any plans for running indoors yet? I'm just curious on how soon I need a 12th scale car.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

nitrorod said:


> *Remember this is a Club so we only do what we the members want to do. *


Kewl. So who's bringing the beer and the exotic dancers.........:thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota

*Beer and Naked Chicks*

Don't worry, I'll take care of that category!!! :hat: :dude: :devil:


----------



## John Warner

*Hey Now........ Is anybody ready to go indoors yet????

Plus, who's planning on going to Cleveland with us this year????*


----------



## psycho02

JOHN HELL YES I AM READY TO GO INDOORS But I don't think think I can pull cleveland off but I am definitely ready to go indoors.:thumbsup: You gotta place lined up yet fearless leader?


----------



## psycho02

Hey John I was just talking to my social director and she said that cleveland might just be doable when does it start and finish and how much is the entry fee.


----------



## KawadaKid

I would like to stay outside all year (if it only werent fer that thing called winter). Im pumped for cleveland however! I just need to find some roomies...:wave:


----------



## Phat Dakota

I'm ready for indoors, especially STADIUM!!! I'm going to be comming up with some new goodies for the stadium crew this week too. Such as a bermed corner, or how about a corner that goes up the wall?? some smoother transition jumps, moguls. Anyone with any other ideas???


----------



## Phat Dakota

I know I may be a Losi guy but did you check out the new T-Maxx killer from AE??? They call it the BFT. Can't imagine what that stands for??? Maybe BIG F*****G TRUCK :devil:


----------



## nitrorod

I cant wait till the electric BFT comes out.


----------



## KawadaKid

Ha, good luck turning those tires.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Phat Dakota said:


> *Anyone with any other ideas??? *


I really wanna see some rounded off jumps that will simulate off road better. I've been thinking about using 2x12s to make a frame.

I'd also really like to come up with some banked turns. And does anyone know where we can get some old plow disks?

Well, guess I'd better start knockin' all that dirt off my T3......


----------



## nitrorod

How about we just do an indoor dirt track.


----------



## psycho02

THANK YOU J-GLO instead of trying to simulate off-road lets just run off-road :thumbsup:


----------



## bustedparts

*I am back!*

I am looking forward to indoor!I have a t3 and a tc3.The tc3 is use and I am going to need some set up tips!Also what tires are usally run indoors?I am totaly green on the tc3 so any help would be great!I am also planning to run with you guys out doors soon and A hint on tire slection would be great!One last thing,what chassi set up tools do you guys like to use?


----------



## bustedparts

psycho02 said:


> *THANK YOU J-GLO instead of trying to simulate off-road lets just run off-road :thumbsup: *


That would be nice to put on in the plans for next year!!!This year seems a little late.THANKS PSYCHO2


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, you have mail.


----------



## KawadaKid

SOUNDS GREAT! hmmm, anyone got a bob-cat?


----------



## nitrorod

Not me but I do have a cat we can bobs head.




KawadaKid said:


> *SOUNDS GREAT! hmmm, anyone got a bob-cat? *


----------



## nitrorod

So I know that I, Ken, Andy, and Dave are going to MARS this weekend anyone eles?


----------



## psycho02

JOHN What is the schedule for Cleaveland and how much is the entry fee and is the hotel room incleded or is that seperate.


----------



## nitrorod

Ken from what I understand Wensday is set-up thursday is practice and qualifing starts on friday, continues on satraday and mains on sunday.


----------



## KawadaKid

Ken, i believe that practice is on thurday, and qualifying starts friday.


----------



## nitrorod

Ken info from TTT: The US Indoor Champs race is always the same days. People arrive on the Wed b4 thanksgiving to set up their rooms, sign in, get there handout motors, etc. Thanksgiving day (thursday) is 2 rounds of controlled practice, sometimes 3 if they can get a volunteer to run the computer through the wee hours of the morning. fri - 2 quals, resort fri night. sat - 2 quals. sun - mains


----------



## John Warner

The flyers are not available as of today. But the room is seperate from the racing fees.


----------



## KawadaKid

anyone got step pins for a t3 i can borrow?!?!?


----------



## Phat Dakota

Well I was busy last night and came up with a pretty sweet design for a banked corner for the stadium guys. At the highest point it's 3'tall and has a 6' radius. (I had originally thought of using 8', but that proved to be too big) It's also divided up into 6 easily movable sections that will bolt together. I figured we would just take the carpet and glue it directly to the sections so it would be easier to stay flat and not wrinkle. I also came up with a couple nice smooth transition rounded jumps made from Bill's suggestion. the big ones are from 2x12's and some smaller ones with 2x8's and 2x6's. There are 4 supports in each jump with 1/4" masonite layed over top. the 2x12's are 4' from front to back edge, 8' wide and have one side with a steeper approach and the other with a shallow approach to have two different kinds of jumps in one depending on which direction it's oriented. Keep the ideas comming guys!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

I also had another idea that I saw from some pics of another stadium track. here are the pics:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Don't look now Bill but in the 3rd and 4th pics, Rounded Jumps! 
Is that what you had in mind???

Also check out the washboard section. Just get some 3/4"-1" half round moulding and glue it to that veneer sheathing stuff and presto!

Also how about some taller rounded jumps, say for a set-up for a triple jump, with a 2x12 and a 2x6 on top????

Just some ideas, please send comments. We have to have the baddest stadium track ever this winter, especially for MOD 4wd BUGGY!!!


----------



## Guest

Andy that looks like a piece of pole barn siding just painted yellow.That would be easier than trying to make up a wash board effect. We could also check on corrugated fiberglass. What do you think about that.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Phat Dakota said:


> [B}Also how about some taller rounded jumps, say for a set-up for a triple jump, with a 2x12 and a 2x6 on top????[/B]


I was kinda mulling over the idea of using a biscuit maker on a couple of 2x12s and making a 2x24. Once the glue dries on the biscuits, it makes for a pretty tough bond. With that and/or 2x36s we could make a pretty sweet table-top.

And as for dirt indoors, it's a nice idea, but probably not too good of one if we're gonna run on carpeting in the same building.


----------



## Phat Dakota

That's a good idea about the metal sheathing Dave, and probably a lot cheaper too! I'll take a look in some metal panel catalogs we have at work and see what kind of panels we can get

And we could make a realy sweet table top with three 2x12's glu-lamed together. I don't know anyone that has a biscuit cutter, but that would definatley be better than just screwing them together. We should get our local Norm Abrams a call, Rich Heavner, to see what kinds of toys he has to play with!

Keep the ideas comming guys, I'll be taking a roll of sketch paper to the MARS race this weeekend to do some brainstorming and drawing up these ideas

But I will have to agree with Bill, as sweet a$$ as an indoor dirt track would be it would ruin the carpet track with the dirty shoes. Plus since we don't have a permanent address where would we put three dump trucks full, about 100 cubic yards, of dirt during the summer w/o it washing away when it rains or someone helping themselves to a huge pile of dirt????


----------



## nitrorod

Wow I think Andy is ready to go indoors. I also say we put some wheels on the jumps to move them around with.


----------



## John Warner

Man, I guess everybody is ready for going indoors, I know I am!!!

*Softball Players....* There are NO games or practice this week!


----------



## psycho02

I am ready for indoors also but just touring car and 12th scale no stadium for me this year.


----------



## psycho02

especially since 12TH SCALE IS MANDATORY


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *I am ready for indoors also but just touring car and 12th scale no stadium for me this year. *


Kewl!!! I hoped sooner or later you'd convert. And might I add that I think you'll be quite an addition to the "A" main every week!


Yes.... 1/12 scale IS MANDATORY this year!


----------



## nitrorod

And just where do you see me?



John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Kewl!!! I hoped sooner or later you'd convert. And might I add that I think you'll be quite an addition to the "A" main every week!
> 
> 
> Yes.... 1/12 scale IS MANDATORY this year!  *


----------



## psycho02

Thank you John although I am not a total convert. summer is still about 2wd buggy and dirt but winter time is gonna be all about carpet and foam tires I might even have my wife talked into letting me go to cleveland. So we shall see.:thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

Your right over there J-glo


----------



## KawadaKid

I see 1/12th scale going just like it did last year. Two weeks will go by and it will be down to 4 people....the next week it will be 3....then 2....then it will be over and u will all go back to sedans.

Just a prediction:thumbsup:


----------



## nitrorod

All taxis will be destroed at the door.....This just in Trinity will not me at the Chicago Hobby show.....Cleavland to run only 1/12th scale




KawadaKid said:


> *I see 1/12th scale going just like it did last year. Two weeks will go by and it will be down to 4 people....the next week it will be 3....then 2....then it will be over and u will all go back to sedans.
> 
> Just a prediction:thumbsup: *


----------



## psycho02

negative steven we will run it all season long as you will because12TH SCALE IS MANDATORY


----------



## KawadaKid

Ok, when do i recieve my batteries and electronics?


----------



## psycho02

CALL GS AND ASK THEM


----------



## nitrorod

Steven I have some 2000s you can use.


----------



## KawadaKid

GS Doesnt get into this "electric" stuff....yet.


----------



## psycho02

SERIOUSLY THOUGH PROMATCH IS HAVING A KILLER SALE ON 4 CELL PACKS


----------



## KawadaKid

No thanx J-rock.


----------



## KawadaKid

i would just rather not drive another class is all. i will already be running Electric Touring and Stadium. Thats Enough.


----------



## nitrorod

Ken was right:

http://www.promatchracing.com/sanyo3000hi.htm


----------



## psycho02

12TH SCALE IS MANDATORY :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrorod

What about mod. 4wd buggy? 



KawadaKid said:


> *i would just rather not drive another class is all. i will already be running Electric Touring and Stadium. Thats Enough. *


----------



## psycho02

STICK WITH ME J-GLO I KNOW WHATS UP:devil:  :thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

I am gonna say this once and then I will leave it alone,DIRT CARS ARE FOR THE DIRT. o.k. I feel better now.


----------



## KawadaKid

I will run 8th scale buggy! Can i? Oooohhh Please!!!?!?


----------



## KawadaKid

Oh, J-rock, i got my own drink to bring this weekend.:roll::devil:


----------



## psycho02

Only outdoors steven dirt cars are for the dirt.:thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

our carpet was pretty dirty last year.


----------



## psycho02

that does not count


----------



## John Warner

http://www.12thscale.com/GLR/index.htm 

Should we revive our website, or not bother??


----------



## Phat Dakota

I think we should revive it!


----------



## psycho02

REVIVE IT JOHNNY


----------



## KawadaKid

Yeah, we should revive it.


----------



## Omega Pi

Revive it, and if you need help, just holler!!!


----------



## John Warner

Omega Pi said:


> *Revive it, and if you need help, just holler!!! *


Well, I guess we'll just have to bring it back to life! Now, all we need is a server. Jerrod???? Anybody???? Jeff????


----------



## nitrorod

Well since the site is still running we have a server and I would be willing to help out with the design we just need to get the site admin to help with the up-loads to the server. Anyone know the site admin?




John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Well, I guess we'll just have to bring it back to life! Now, all we need is a server. Jerrod???? Anybody???? Jeff???? *


----------



## Phat Dakota

I bet Jeff Brown does, since he did the site in the first place


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Phat Dakota said:


> *I don't know anyone that has a biscuit cutter, but that would definatley be better than just screwing them together. *


Biscuit cutter no problem. Got one in the basement. Guess we just need to decide on how high and how deep we want the jumps.


----------



## John Warner

Yes, it is indeed Jeff Brown who was hosting the site, along with the 1/12thScale.com site.



nitrorod said:


> *Well since the site is still running we have a server and I would be willing to help out with the design we just need to get the site admin to help with the up-loads to the server. Anyone know the site admin?
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Denney

Regarding the indoor "offroad" track...Would it be possible to design and build the jumps to be easily lowered for rally use (it's a bit hard on the rally cars to use the full size stadium set-up) - and do you think we would be able to get enough people to regularly run a rally class???

Denney


----------



## Phat Dakota

> Biscuit cutter no problem. Got one in the basement. Guess we just need to decide on how high and how deep we want the jumps.


Sweet, I drew up an idea for the table top jump the other night and have sketches of the other jumps as well. There's a MARS race this weekend so I'll have to bring them by next weekend to the track to let everyone see. I was also thinking about what John said about using sheet metal so cover the jumps. I don't know where to get sheets in the sizes we need or how much they would cost if anyone has ideas. We need them 8' wide and in various lengths.

I did find out that we need something along the lines of 24ga sheet metal. I may also have a place or two to get them from. I'll keep everyone informed when I find out for sure. I also found some metal panels we could use for a washboard section. The only problem is I wouldn't have a clue as how to get ahold of them, maybe through a construction company or someone that does metal buildings.


----------



## Phat Dakota

I don't see why we couldn't make rally car accomodating jumps. Could use 2x4's and 2x6's for the templates to make those jumps. And we could just swap out the bigger jumps for those in the rally car heats. The idea I had for the jumps is to glue carpet to them so we don't have to keep laying out sections and taping them down to make them more mobile. the only hard part is getting enough people to run the class. I have mine, I have to fix the busted chassis still, who else is interested?? Since it doesn't look like mod 4wd buggy will be taking off like I hoped.


----------



## Denney

I know Cory & Gary D. (raced Mini Coopers last year) both are VERY interested in running Rally, but weren't too fond of breaking stuff on the big jumps. I'll get the word out & see if we can get enough to run on a regular basis. May not be nearly as cool as Mod Buggy, but a 19T rally if fairly fast too...

Denney


----------



## Denney

Forgot to mention that Cory & I would be willing to help with designing/building/supplies, etc.

Denney


----------



## John Warner

Well, lookie here..... Denny B. has made his way to
our thread!! Good to have you aboard!! Ready for indoors??? 


John


----------



## Denney

Very ready...just need to get a 12th scale...it's mandatory you know - at least that's what I told my wife!

Denney


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Sheet Metal? Hadn't thought of that. I was thinking of something called Luanne(I'm probably no where near right on the spelling). I figure a thin laminate should do the trick. Not like a 1/10th scale truck weighs that much. Guess it just depends on whats cheaper and easy to get. 

And as for the rally cars, they're a big reason why I want to build new jumps. I'm hoping with a smoother transition at the top and bottom of the jump, they'll fair much better. I wouldn't really worry too much about the height thing, though. I've had a FT TC3 about 10 feet in the air last year. Landed with no problems. Of course Mr. Warner's didn't do so well...:lol: 

And as for 1/12th scale, I guess I'm glad mine showed up at Rider's today. Now I just gotta figure out how to get Jeffy to build it.....:devil:


----------



## psycho02

GOOD MAN DENNEY  12TH SCALE IS MANDATORY THIS YEAR, just tell your wife she will have to understand and if she has an issue with it then she can get a 12th scale car of her own.


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *Sheet Metal? Hadn't thought of that. I was thinking of something called Luanne *


Been there done that. It won't hold up for more than a month. It's NOT the cars, trucks or buggies, it's the marshals and their big feet that do all the damage!


----------



## John Warner

Ken, thanks for the present you left me.

It came in real handy!!:wave:


----------



## John Warner

Club Racing Reminder............

*1/12 scale is mandatory this year. Please make note and pass it along to those that are on a need to know basis!!! LoL!*


----------



## psycho02

What present would that be Johhny????? I am confused.


----------



## psycho02

although now that i think about it I am missing a green folding chair.


----------



## Phat Dakota

John are you talking about the Luanne stuff or the sheet metal not holding up?? The wife of one of the civil engineers I work with works at a sheet metal stamping place and he said that he would ask her if they had any 24ga. sheet metal they would sell us or any scrap that they could give us. I figured that about 40' would be enough if it came off of an 8' wide roll.


----------



## Phat Dakota

John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Been there done that. It won't hold up for more than a month. It's NOT the cars, trucks or buggies, it's the marshals and their big feet that do all the damage! *


Yeah but at least we know that "Bigfoot" won't be racing with us to have to worry about that, plus there won't be any prototype Losi cars out there either, unless I runn my XXX-4


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> *John are you talking about the Luanne stuff or the sheet metal not holding up?? *


I'm talking about the Luanne material. It doesn't hold up to the foot traffic and moving the jumps around. My choice would be the sheet metal!


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *although now that i think about it I am missing a green folding chair. *


Well I think your on to something!!


----------



## KawadaKid

it came in reeaal handy at the MORL race...lol


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *
> 
> Been there done that. It won't hold up for more than a month. It's NOT the cars, trucks or buggies, it's the marshals and their big feet that do all the damage! *


I wondered about that part. Just how light can we go with these. I'm sure racing traffic won't be a problem. Sheet metal should hold up pretty good. I'm curious how it does with the Marshal/free-range children test....


----------



## Omega Pi

*12th scale mandatory?*

Seeings as how all of you have decided to make 12th scale madatory..does that mean you will be buying them for the people who don't have them, or having a surplus supply avalible for rent????  :lol: :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, are you going to try to host one of the CRL races?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *John, are you going to try to host one of the CRL races? *


I think you know there's no doubt we'd like to. That is if we're invited again this year! Guess that'll be up to Keith.


----------



## psycho02

MASONITE!!!!!!!!! masonite is what we used on skateboard ramps it is totally smooth durable and very pliable if it works for skateboard ramps it will definitely work for your jumps. Even though running a dirt car on carpet is blasphemy just thought I would throw that out there. As far as my green chair cool,anything for the club I will just pick it up the next time I am out that way. c-ya.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *As far as my green chair cool,anything for the club I will just pick it up the next time I am out that way. c-ya. *


Don't forget to bring a check to cover the finders fee and storage charges!!!!

HaHa!!!!!:wave:


----------



## psycho02

Only if you have a check ready for the rental and cleaning fees. You too steven.


----------



## John Warner

John Warner said:


> *I think you know there's no doubt we'd like to. That is if we're invited again this year! Guess that'll be up to Keith. *


Guess I should have checked my mail before reading the posts! I recieved mail from Keith this afternoon and yes it looks like we'll be doing another CRL race this 2002/2003 season!!


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Only if you have a check ready for the rental and cleaning fees. You too steven. *


Oh, hey now that's a good thought on your part! Steven had mexican food for lunch that day, and I think he went for seconds on the refried beans!!! You might consider having it dry cleaned or maybe even replace it entirely!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Guess I should have checked my mail before reading the posts! I recieved mail from Keith this afternoon and yes it looks like we'll be doing another CRL race this 2002/2003 season!! *


Thats kewl, did Keith say anything about what month it might be?


----------



## psycho02

Exactly that kid is sooooooo g.s racing that he probably got some mexican g.s. juice on my chair ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *
> Thats kewl, did Keith say anything about what month it might be? *


Nope, but do you have a preference?? BTW.... I still have the mail you sent the other day, would you like it back??


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Exactly that kid is sooooooo g.s racing that he probably got some mexican g.s. juice on my chair ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww *


Uh, oh.... all this time I thought that chair came with that brown racing stripe going down the middle... My BAD!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

I'm not sure what your getting at?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *I'm not sure what your getting at? *


I'm talking about that first letter you sent that you put the wrong date on.


----------



## psycho02

come on john who would put a brown racing stripe on a green chair?


----------



## John Warner

Hoping you might have changed your mind and reconsidered!!!


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Come on john who would put a brown racing stripe on a green chair? *


Steven????


----------



## psycho02

exactly and by the way what are you hopping to?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *exactly and by the way where are you hopping to? *


Okay, I fixed it Professor Ken!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *I'm talking about that first letter you sent that you put the wrong date on. *


Oh That, I have a copy of that. As much as I hate to, I'll have to leave that as it is. Its that being tied down factor that presents the problem if you know what I mean. Gone all the time.


----------



## psycho02

thank you


----------



## John Warner

Fred.... How about you and I have lunch tomorrow???


----------



## psycho02

tied down? u got something u need to get off your chest?


----------



## psycho02

no racing tomorrow?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thats doable, something like 1:30 o.k.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *no racing tomorrow? *


Yes there's racing tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psycho02

night race too? or just day race.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Thats doable, something like 1:30 o.k. *


Sure, sounds good to me!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

psycho02 said:


> *tied down? u got something u need to get off your chest?   *


Nah, just one of those things.


----------



## psycho02

when is the big race johnny???


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *night race too? or just day race. *


Day race only.


----------



## psycho02

it's all good fred.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *it's all good fred. *


That's the old worn out phrase. The new one is.... Ain't no big thing!!


----------



## psycho02

aint no big thing fred


----------



## John Warner

Much better!


----------



## psycho02

john! big race? when?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *john! big race? when? *


Big race?? when?? do we have to have big cars???


----------



## Fred Knapp

Today at Lazer, no big cars.


----------



## KawadaKid

Ken, Why werent u at the mars race?


----------



## psycho02

I could'nt go to the mars race because where i work there are 3 of us that are in the department me, one guy that is the boss and the other guy. well the other guy that is not the boss his wife went into labor on friday so I had to take his on-call hours for the weekend because heaven for bid the boss might have to work if he would of taken it. So I am basically screwed for the series now which sucks because I believe I was still in the top 3 in stock buggy with a good chance of winning the series with a good day at vicksburg. Oh well, I will probably not go to the fifth race now because if I can't win the series what is the point. I know that I can win the individual races because I have done it a couple of times now. So as far as mars is concerned it is all about next year for me now. Right now I am more or less getting geared up for indoors and considering running 12th scale at cleveland but that is still up in the air. And I saw some stuff on here about the carpet racing league I am very intersted in that and looking forward to that.


----------



## jr1701

Ken-
sorry to hear that. I was kinda hoping to see ya there. Heck, I raced my new kinwald edition and ended up 3rd in the B main of mod buggy. Well hope to see you in hesperia sometime soon.

John R


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wow, that was different. Lazer was a blast, with there unique set up, long and narrow lanes it takes some getting use to. I love that car ramp, what a kewl deal that is. For the nitro guys, that hard charging driving stile don't work there. Its all about rhythm and smooth driving lines, slower is faster at Lazer. I'm glad I went.


----------



## Phat Dakota

It looks like Sparta Sheet Metal is where a good place to get some prices on the sheet metal we need will be. I'm going to be really swamped here at work this week since I'm leaving for vacation on thursday. If someone wants to give them a call their # is 616-784-9035. We need something along the lines of 22ga. or 24ga. sheet metal, either 4' or 8' wide. Id on't know how much we need in length so just get a square foot price or something. I was thinking of the masonite as well, but just wanted to get some comaprative prices on different things.


----------



## Lazer Lady

knapster said:


> *Wow, that was different. Lazer was a blast, with there unique set up, long and narrow lanes it takes some getting use to. I love that car ramp, what a kewl deal that is. For the nitro guys, that hard charging driving stile don't work there. Its all about rhythm and smooth driving lines, slower is faster at Lazer. I'm glad I went. *


Glad ya' had a good time! See ya on the 15th.:wave:


----------



## KawadaKid

Yo J-rock, how are the tools looking?


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *Yo J-rock, how are the tools looking? *


Tools?... which one of his tools are you in referance to??? Either way, I'm sure their or it's rusty!!!


----------



## nitrorod

Actualy most of them are ok I guess the motor spray works to ward off rust.


----------



## John Warner

29,305 <-----<<< Views!!
Man, that's a lot of people looking, 
but where are all of the posts, there's 
only 3,155 of them!! 

Time to get back to work people, 
indoor season is rapidly approaching 
and we need input from everyone. What 
changes or additions does everybody want? 

I.e.: 4 cell pan stock or 19 turn?? 
Or should we stay with 6 cell stock?? 

Speak up, it's now or never????

John


----------



## Rainn2378

John Warner said:


> *
> Time to get back to work people,
> indoor season is rapidly approaching
> and we need input from everyone. What
> changes or additions does everybody want?
> 
> John *


Ummm Where is the indoor track going to be????


----------



## Omega Pi

*INPUT*

1. Don't switch to 19T as stock. As a beginner, 27T is more then enough to deal with, if you throw 19T at them, you may lose a lot of your stock people, and the beginners as well.

2. As far as what classes to run (ie: 1/12, pan, 4-cell...etc)I don't care, as long as you keep indoor stadium  

3. I think there needs to be some set rules for marshalling. Say for example, you have numbered cones around the track, and depending on your finish place in the heat is what cone you take, with the winner being the one to run the computer for the race instead of marshalling. This assures that we have everyone marshalling, and gets different people on the mike so that one person isn't stuck doing it the whole time.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Well here's my $.02 worth

I think as far as the oval is concerned, I don't think that the 4 cell thing would take off. Granted it would even out the playing field a great deal. I remember Butch telling me that simply running 3000 HV's would drop lap times by .1 seconds/lap. May not seem like a lot but a lap only takes 4 seconds, and in 4 minutes time that's equal to a lap and a half extra.

19T may be an option for them (oval), I guess it depends on what they would like.

Marshalling is definately something to improve on. Could just do it like in the MARS Series. Use numbered cones that coordinate with your car number. You don't marshal, your best qualifying time is dropped, simple as that. And if you need someone to volunteer tell the announcer right after your race, no big deal.

I think the computer thing could be easily resolved without too much fuss. I don't plan on running any oval or sedan this winter so I could take over the majority of that stuff and just asking for help from any number of people that know how to run the cpu when I need a brake for a little bit. And as far as stadium goes why not try a rotating crew for the mic. Could have 3 or 4 individuals, myself included, to run the computer for only a couples races at a time and then switch. Say there are 9 races, I do three, someone else does three, then the next person does three and then back o me.

And as far as stadium, yes it definatley will be alive this winter and the best it has ever been. With bigger and better jumps that are friendly to all cars, not just trucks.

I think all these things can be ironed out in a meeting just after we figure out where we will be located at, like we did last winter. Have everyone come out and see where were at, help un-load the bus and orgainze everything and gather info from everyone as what they would like to see from the club this winter.

Sorry to babble on like that, probably bumped it up to my $2 worth on that one, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Gotta agree with everyone else here on the marshalling thang. I'm thinking that we need to have driver's meetings before the start of racing. Seems that alot of racers have forgotten most of what they should already know.

I'm also thinking that we need to have an on-road and a stadium points series. I enjoy racing as much as the next guy, but it's kinda nice to have something to show for it every now and then. I know the local autocross group gives out miniature orange cones with the drivers class on it. Not much, but something to help justify all the $$ we spend on this.

And speaking of money, is there any way that we as a group can get a deal with any tyre or motor maker? I know both are the biggest cost in racing and has tended to scare some people away in the past. Perhaps if we ran a controlled tyre that we could get inexpensively, it may help to bring some racers back. 

And while I'm dreaming, Dorthy, I'd like to have Pony rides, too! Little pink ponies. Everyone loves pony rides. Ah, Hmmmm. Looks like the meds are wearing off. Gotta go.


----------



## Phat Dakota

*CRL RACE?*

Hey John, are we having a CRL race this winter??? if so you might want to see this on the CRL thread:


Feedback Requested 

1.) Best 3 of 5 this year. Only need to run 3 races to qualify for points trophies. Run mid-October, early to mid-November (avoid Cleveland), December, January and February. 

2.) Limit the classes to just four (1/18th, 12th scale stock, touring stock and touring 19-turn). 

3.) Try to schedule CRL on an off-day from the normal club days. Most clubs ran Sunday, so CRL could move to Saturday. This way we don't draw people away from their home club once a month. Some of those clubs need their racers every week, just to keep the doors open. 

4.) No handout motors. We had discussed moving to handouts in 2002/2003. How do you feel about it? Need lots of feedback, here. 

5.) Rules for 1/18th. Thinking about a battery type and motor size/type rule and allowing any chassis (Buds, Reilly, etc.). Make a length/width/wheelbase rule, to keep the scale correct. Again, lots of feedback needed, here. 

6.) Season end banquet or season end fun race with prizes. I would rather spend money on race prizes than food for an awards banquet. How do you feel about it? 

7.) Anything else that you can think of. 



#3 bothers me, we can't do a Saturday race B/C of oval and stadium!!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*Re: CRL RACE?*

*1.) Best 3 of 5 this year. Only need to run 3 races to qualify for points trophies. Run mid-October, early to mid-November (avoid Cleveland), December, January and February.*

I like the sounds of that. Gives everyone an equal chance at a good score, even if they can't make every race. And for those that can, it gives them the chance to have the best possible score for them. 

*2.) Limit the classes to just four (1/18th, 12th scale stock, touring stock and touring 19-turn).*

I guess that works. I'm not too sure about the 1/18th class, but thats just me. Are they going to have any stipulations on foam or rubber tyres in the other classes?

*3.) Try to schedule CRL on an off-day from the normal club days. Most clubs ran Sunday, so CRL could move to Saturday. This way we don't draw people away from their home club once a month. Some of those clubs need their racers every week, just to keep the doors open.*

What about those tracks that run on both days? 

*4.) No handout motors. We had discussed moving to handouts in 2002/2003.*

I agree with the no handout rule. It's nice to be able to control motors, but it just drives the racer's fees up as well. Besides, who really needs another stocker? Everyones got one; might as well use them.

*5.) Rules for 1/18th. Thinking about a battery type and motor size/type rule and allowing any chassis (Buds, Reilly, etc.). Make a length/width/wheelbase rule, to keep the scale correct.*

I guess here you'd have to go with 4WD or 2WD only. How else are you gonna organize these little buggers. And as for which parts are allowed, good luck. So many parts for such a little car. If only manufacturers spent as much time on 1/12th scales. 

*6.) Season end banquet or season end fun race with prizes. I would rather spend money on race prizes than food for an awards banquet. How do you feel about it?*

Prizes. Everyone loves prizes. And whats West Michigan's favorite four-letter F word? FREE! 

*7.) Anything else that you can think of.*

Pony Rides. Everyone loves Pony Rides!


----------



## John Warner

*Re: CRL RACE?*



Phat Dakota said:


> *Hey John, are we having a CRL race this winter???*


Yes we will be. I posted it a couple of pages back, guess you must have missed it.

*Keep the input coming, don't stop now!!*


----------



## nitrorod

What if we change and run oval on sunday and Touring car on Saturaday?


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *What if we change and run oval on sunday and Touring car on Saturaday? *


As in on a permanent basis?? I don't know about that one!! You might really ruffle up some feathers with that question. It's been run like this for as many years as I can remember.

Racers????


----------



## Fred Knapp

Touring and Truck on Saturday and Oval on Sunday. Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## John Warner

MY biggest concern is that with the larger crowds attending the On-Road racing, would we be done early enough to start Stadium racing and finish before two O'clock in the morning????


----------



## nitrorod

Well someone has to ruffle them....I found some insperation for our web site here: http://www.thedirtracing.com/ 




John Warner said:


> *As in on a permanent basis?? I don't know about that one!! You might really ruffle up some feathers with that question. It's been run like this for as many years as I can remember.
> 
> Racers???? *


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Well someone has to ruffle them....I found some insperation for our web site here: http://www.thedirtracing.com/ For the website???? WooooooHoooooo!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Probably not for the CRL race, but the rest of the season should be fine. Anyway when you ran trucks/Oval on Saturdays alot of times we locked the pace up at 1:00 - 2:00 in the morning.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Probably not for the CRL race, but the rest of the season should be fine. Anyway when you ran trucks/Oval on Saturdays alot of times we locked the pace up at 1:00 - 2:00 in the morning. *


Oh boy, I just can't wait to do that again this year!! Driving an hour to get home at 3:00, and back up again at 8:00 to be back at the track by 10:00. Yeah, I just can't wait!!


----------



## nitrorod

You forgot about just sleeping at the track.




John Warner said:


> *Oh boy, I just can't wait to do that again this year!! Driving an hour to get home at 3:00, and back up again at 8:00 to be back at the track by 10:00. Yeah, I just can't wait!! *


----------



## Guest

what about cleveland warm ups theres no way we can get that in on a sat.pluse it make more cents to run oval with a nother race du to how big it is


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *You forgot about just sleeping at the track.*


Maybe that's the solution.... Get a building with an attached apartment!!


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, that's it exactly.... what Wally said!!


----------



## Guest

john the game is at 7 right


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah me too.




John Warner said:


> *Yeah, that's it exactly.... what Wally said!! *


----------



## nitrorod

5:30 for all that did not come to practice.



Wally World said:


> *john the game is at 7 right *


----------



## psycho02

I agree keep the oval and stadium on saturday and the on-road on sunday. You know those oval guys are not going to want to race on a sunday because they will miss any nascar race that will be on and I believe nascar runs until early november. So far everything I have heard sounds pretty good so far. I can't wait lets go. And oh by the way WILL SOMEONE GET BILL A FREAKIN PONY TO RIDE. :devil:  ::thumbsup:


----------



## nitrorod

Ken you running with us this weekend?


----------



## psycho02

I am looking at the hesperia night race for saturday.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *WILL SOMEONE GET BILL A FREAKIN PONY TO RIDE.*


Is it the pony or a Hooters girl he wants???


----------



## nitrorod

You could race with us during the day then go up there for the night race.


----------



## John Warner

*That reminds me...... Our LAST NIGHT RACE of this season will be NEXT weekend, NOT this weekend!!!!

Be there or be square!*


----------



## psycho02

I will be racing there next week, this weekend I have some things to do early on saturday. Besides it is still summer out and that is dirt season. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *Is it the pony or a Hooters girl he wants??? *


Heh heh... it's a good thing this is a family site. There's too many places I can take that one.... :devil:


----------



## Lazer Lady

*Track layout*



knapster said:


> *Wow, that was different. Lazer was a blast, with there unique set up, long and narrow lanes it takes some getting use to. I love that car ramp, what a kewl deal that is. For the nitro guys, that hard charging driving stile don't work there. Its all about rhythm and smooth driving lines, slower is faster at Lazer. I'm glad I went. *


Fred, I just wanted to clarify that the layout you ran on Sunday is NOT the layout for the MORL race. Russ is changing it now, it will be a much faster with wider lanes so you may have to change your driving style yet again We are closed this Sunday (1st) and reopen for a warm up race on 9/8.


----------



## KawadaKid

I agree with all u who say to keep oval and stadium on saturday. If it aint broke, dont fix it. Right?


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Re: Track layout*



Lazer Lady said:


> *
> 
> Fred, I just wanted to clarify that the layout you ran on Sunday is NOT the layout for the MORL race. Russ is changing it now, it will be a much faster with wider lanes so you may have to change your driving style yet again We are closed this Sunday (1st) and reopen for a warm up race on 9/8. *


Thanks Lazer Lady, One thing is for sure, what ever the layout ends up to be, it will be fun.


----------



## KawadaKid

I got some medial Pros now. I might be able to keep up with the foam guys. If not i got fioronis too, with cool new rims!


----------



## Guest

HI:wave: 

Can I join this thread? I live in Jenison. Anyone else?

Are there any races comming up (not this weekend but the next)

My friend and I have been into R/C for a while but now we want to get Nitro On-roads to race. We want to meet some people.


----------



## Rich Chang

I've got a brand new, fully hopped up Serpent Impulse 1/10th nitro touring car for sale. It even has spare parts. Let me know if you are interested -- [email protected]. It does not come with a motor, manifold, or pipe.

-Rich


----------



## nitrorod

PinWheel,
Yeah you and anyone eles can join in. We race every Saturaday in the parking lot out in front of Riders on 28th st. Next weekend is our last night race, which is free for anyone that races durring the day. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Pitiful, that's all I can say. Whoever that guy is playing left field sucks! He dropped everything that came his way and missed the ones he dove for. The only thing that saved him was that throw to third base to stop the runner. Oh wait, that was me! Man I can't believe how bad it was yesterday. 0-3 at the plate and three errors in the outfield. The only thing I'm really po'd about is the fact I can never get a good pitch to hit. It's really sad that the three times I was up to bat I only had one pitch that was a strike.


----------



## nitrorod

Thats because leftys suck....




Phat Dakota said:


> *Pitiful, that's all I can say. Whoever that guy is playing left field sucks! He dropped everything that came his way and missed the ones he dove for. The only thing that saved him was that throw to third base to stop the runner. Oh wait, that was me! Man I can't believe how bad it was yesterday. 0-3 at the plate and three errors in the outfield. The only thing I'm really po'd about is the fact I can never get a good pitch to hit. It's really sad that the three times I was up to bat I only had one pitch that was a strike. *


----------



## nitrorod

Andy check this out: link


----------



## Guest

You said night race next weekend? Is that Aug 31 or Sept 6? Anybody else know where I could find some used cars to compare pricing? (Im not really ready to buy yet)

What should I be looking for in a Racing car


----------



## Rainn2378

PinWheel said:


> *You said night race next weekend? Is that Aug 31 or Sept 6?
> *


John it's the 7th right????


----------



## Phat Dakota

nitrorod said:


> *Andy check this out: link *


OH YEAH!!! 

I know what I want for X-mas now!!!!!




















Team Losi is proud to announce the highly anticipated release of their awesome new four- wheel drive off-road buggy the XXX-4. Team Losi revolutionized 4WD off-road racing 5 years ago with their XX-4 ground breaking design that has been virtually unbeatable in world and national championship racing. The XXX-4 has already proven it is ready to continue this domination with its first few pre-production outings where it top qualified the IFMAR World Championships and won the ROAR Nationals! The XXX-4 truly represents the next generation of all-wheel drive off-road racer combining the latest Losi drivetrain and suspension technology with the experience from years of unparalleled racing dominance. 

The XXX-4 uses Losi’s exclusive sealed single belt drivetrain that allows unbelievable acceleration with extraordinary run time and efficiency. The XXX-4’s easily accessed differentials and open layout allow you to enjoy the stunning performance of a 4WD with the ease of maintenance of a 2WD buggy. The XXX-4 benefits from the advanced features, hi-tech materials, and manufacturing techniques used in all of their world championship kits. 

The chassis and suspension components are molded in Team Losi’s exclusive composite material for unmatched rigidity and performance. Hard-anodized fully adjustable shocks control the long travel optimized suspension that offers razor sharp handling on even the roughest track conditions. The rugged single belt drivetrain features an ingenious adjustable slipper that absorbs impacts while maintaining forward drive and traction. Full ball bearings, dish wheels with soft compound racing tires, and genuine MIP® CVD’s® complete this impressive package. Look for the new XXX-4 4WD off-road racer kit to be on dealer’s shelves late this fall. 

LOSA-0014 XXX-4 4WD Off-Road Buggy Kit $269.99


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah John is it is it?




Rainn2378 said:


> *
> 
> John it's the 7th right???? *


----------



## nitrorod

John it looks like Clevland is calling your name: 

INDOOR CHAMPS 2002 

ALL CLASSES BUT THE NEW MASTERS TOURING WILL BE SET BY LAST YEARS RESULTS =TOP 10 IN EACH CLASS = A HEAT 

11 TO 20 IN EACH CLASS = B HEAT 
AND SO ON AND SO ON , BECAUSE THERE WAS NO MASTERS TOURING LAST YEAR THE COMPUTER WILL SET THE HEATS. 

I HAVE THE HANDBOOK AND FLYERS WILL ADDRESS THEM TODAY WILL BE IN THE MAIL ON SATURDAY IF YOU DI NOT GET A BOOK BY SEPT 7 WRITE OR CALL ME FOR ONE at [email protected] or 330*723*0255 please remenber that is race will sell ouy long before the dead line of nov. 15 so please do sign up asap THANKS TO ALL MR.BILL 
*WE ARE LOOKING FOR SOME ONE TO HELP CALL THE RACES IF YOU CAN PLEASE CONTACT ME* 

Copy from TTT


----------



## Guest

OH, its on Sun. Ok where?


----------



## Guest

Are there any Indoor Nitro tracks near GR?


----------



## nitrorod

Pinwheel,
There are no indoor nitro tracks near GR. Sorry for the confusion we race on Saturaday and the night race is on the 7th.


----------



## KawadaKid

nobody races indoor nitro unfourtunetly...Cant handle the fumes, and its pretty pricey to get a building with that kind of air exchanger. Unless you want to make a donation!...lol

Please, come join us. I recomend the GS Vision if you are going to get a nitro touring car. Very nice car:thumbsup: 

....ofcourse, im not biased


----------



## psycho02

Look at steven what a very good sponsored representitve of his company. 


Andy I am right there with you. I have even called the Losi factory 3 times today trying to get them to tell me when the release date is but imagine that they won't say. My guess is that it will be real soon here. I seem to remember that the xxx was released in september when it came out.:thumbsup:


----------



## nitrorod

Well it looks like the relese was a little premature because it is not on RCCA anymore. Losi still does not have anything on there site about it.


----------



## Guest

KawadaKid said:


> *nobody races indoor nitro unfourtunetly...Cant handle the fumes, and its pretty pricey to get a building with that kind of air exchanger. Unless you want to make a donation!...lol
> 
> Please, come join us. I recomend the GS Vision if you are going to get a nitro touring car. Very nice car:thumbsup:
> 
> ....ofcourse, im not biased *


I will start the pot at $15 (im 15...I need my $$$ for cars!! )

Come join you where? Where? where? where?!?!?!!? tell me!!! where!?!?

GS Vision? where can I find more?


----------



## nitrorod

We race at Riders on 28th st.

If you are just getting started most of us would tell you to get a Electric car to start with something like a tc3 of xxx-s would be better to start with.


----------



## KawadaKid

You can order one through Riders. Im 15 too, although im sponsored by GS, my dad is my biggest sponsor.

Drop by this weekend, J-rock can give u directions.


----------



## KawadaKid

oh yeah, definetely. If ur new to RC Go ELECTRIC! Cant stress that enough.


----------



## Guest

:wave: dont even start that with me!

Sorry

I have been driveing electrics since I was 8. Shure most of them were from radio shack....


I need NITRO!!!!!!!!! I NEED SPEED!!!!I NEED NO BATTERIES!!!!!!!!!

Its closer to really racing. I will be at Ryders next week. Where can I look for you guys? where do you set up your pits?

Plus I want the Maitnence I like that sort of thing.

Trust me I can do it.:dude:


----------



## KawadaKid

Just all around the parking lot. Jerrod will be in the trailer with john. I migh have my cool new GS Banner on my table too.


----------



## Rainn2378

Eric might be there too depending on if we have the $$. Especailly because it is a night race.....


----------



## John Warner

Rainn2378 said:


> *Eric might be there too depending on if we have the $$. Especailly because it is a night race..... *


Shouldn't that read.... Especially??? He-He!!!


----------



## psycho02

JOHN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

Woa Ken, Excited?


----------



## psycho02

NAH I just wanted to see if john was awake. Looks like he is asleep at the wheel (er....keyboard) again. 


I guess, what can you expect out of those masters class racers?


----------



## KawadaKid

Who all is going to the Chicago Hobby Show? I know im gunna go...


----------



## psycho02

when is the good old rchta this year?


----------



## KawadaKid

Sept. 5-8


----------



## Guest

You are right about the dates Sept. 5-8. One thing different this year. The show is only open to the public for one day, Sunday. The rest of the days are for distributor so you best plan on a big crowd.


----------



## Guest

OK off topic but...

How do you get those pics under your name? on the left there?

Like John has that old guy thing.


----------



## Omega Pi

*avatar*

It's under user CP, click edit options, then scroll down to change avatar....you'll have a whole bunch to choose from.


----------



## Guest

where is "User CP"?


----------



## KawadaKid

at the very top of the screen.


----------



## Rainn2378

John Warner said:


> *Shouldn't that read.... Especially??? He-He!!! *


Oh whatever....I was tired and someone doesn't answer emails!


----------



## Guest

There. Chevy. Like as in the Best truck in the world!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

uh oh, Dave and Andy should have something to say about that!


----------



## Guest

Does anyone know the address for Ryders on 28th? I want to get directions on YahooDirections.com


----------



## KawadaKid

i dont know the address but the number is (616) 247-9933

They can give u the address


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

PinWheel said:


> *There. Chevy. Like as in the Best truck in the world!!!:thumbsup: *


Ah, he's young yet. Just give him a couple more years. And a few tickets. And the insurance to go with them. Then he'll wind up warped and twisted like us....:thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

Did mike get his WRX?


----------



## Guest

How come every think turned black?


----------



## KawadaKid

What do u mean everything turned black?


----------



## Guest

PinWheel said:


> *Does anyone know the address for Riders on 28th? I want to get directions on YahooDirections.com *


2055 28th street southwest 49508

Cheers,

Mike

(only 100 more miles of break in left....)


----------



## KawadaKid

Sounds good Mike. Thats like ur first port in forever! Cant wait to see the new car.


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey andy, i think u will like this. xxx4-T?
Check it out.
http://www.radiocontrolzone.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=94466


----------



## John Warner

kickyfast said:


> *(only 100 more miles of break in left....) *


You could always put some jackstands under it and let it run in the garage for an hour or two!!


----------



## KawadaKid

Yeah, sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *hey john,
> My dad is probably confused but he said that u said that tomorrow is a night race. I thought it was next weekend? *


Yes, correct... The night race is NEXT WEEKEND!!
I think Your dad lives in the state of confusision. hehehehe!


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah, and u live over the hill. Check out my new location.


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *yeah, and u live over the hill. Check out my new location. *


Well, it beats the alternative of living UNDER the hill!! Good old Bland Rapids!


----------



## KawadaKid

What kind of buildings are u guys looking at?


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *What kind of buildings are u guys looking at? *


either square or possibly rectangle, no round ones!


----------



## KawadaKid

u dont say? sTill gunna have two tracks? possible thrid dirt track? nething new?


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

KawadaKid said:


> *Did mike get his WRX? *


Did he get it!? All I've been hearing for the last week is *BOOST! BOOST!*. And I've got to settle for the old non-boost RS  . Things are rough all over.... 

But more importantly, when do start *INDOORS!*. My T3 is screaming for rug burns!


----------



## KawadaKid

so u got his old one?


----------



## KawadaKid

C'mon people! Post!


----------



## psycho02

UMMMMMMMMM posting.:devil: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

KawadaKid said:


> *so u got his old one? *


You are correct sir. It's amazingly easy to get oneself into debt these days. But with these interest rates, why not!

But more importantly, *WHEN DO I GET TO RUN STADIUM!* 

...and I still haven't got my pony, or Hooters Girl yet 

later.......


----------



## KawadaKid

Thanx Ken, that was very helpfull!:roll:


----------



## psycho02

AGAIN  WILL SOMEONE GET BILL A FREAKIN PONY!!!!!!! TO RIDE thank you


----------



## KawadaKid

Get him a pony T-shirt, it will last longer!


----------



## Guest

John Warner said:


> *You could always put some jackstands under it and let it run in the garage for an hour or two!! *


You could have mentioned something about keeping the door op...........sleepy now......

cheers,

Mike


----------



## KawadaKid

lol!


----------



## KawadaKid

I had fun. Anyone else?


----------



## John Warner

Yep, me to!

*NEXT WEEKEND WILL BE THE 

LAST NIGHT RACE THIS SEASON!!!! * 


_________ _________:wave: _________ _________:wave: __________________

*The date will be..... September the 7th.!!*


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I'm BAAAAAAAACK! Gonna try to make it out for the races next week Johnny Boy. May need to catch a ride. Don't know yet. Also, any idea when I'd be able to bring the you know what back out to your place? Gotta figure out what went up in smoke and find the parts to fix it.:devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

How many races after the night race john? (as in weekends)


----------



## mike vasilion

john, did you get the mail I sent?


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey tony,
If ur running Toms old engine, would u be interested in selling ur RB? Let me know.


----------



## John Warner

mike vasilion said:


> *john, did you get the mail I sent? *


Yep, and I talked to Jeff as well. I assume he called you??


----------



## Dave Johnson

*racing*

Hello everyone whats going on. I,m in the detroit area and need a place to practice for the triple crown race on october 4th. Is there any indoor carpet tracks running or open for practice in you area?


Thanks Dave:wave:


----------



## mike vasilion

John Warner said:


> *Yep, and I talked to Jeff as well. I assume he called you?? *


yeah, he called me. He's in such a hurry to get there.


----------



## Guest

*What do I need to run after "RTR"?*

What do I need to run after "RTR"? 

If I get a RTR car. That is car w/ radio. What else do I need? 

Fuel, Starter, After run oil, any thing else? 

Whats this about batteries on Nitro [email protected]?! I thought you avoid those things! 

What do you suggest for starter? fuel? 

(Im trying to price out this whole thing) 

Whats you favorite On-line store?


----------



## John Warner

*Re: racing*



Dave Johnson said:


> *Hello everyone whats going on. I,m in the detroit area and need a place to practice for the triple crown race on october 4th. Is there any indoor carpet tracks running or open for practice in you area?
> 
> 
> Thanks Dave:wave: *


Dave.... We're shooting for early to mid October to open. Guess alot depends on the weather.

John


----------



## John Warner

The L.E. Tamiya TB-01 EVO-II is alive!! 

One word best describes it............ Sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## John Warner

Geez...

This place was dead all weekend
long, and look at it now!!

Yikes


----------



## Guest

Yeah?

answer my topic then 

is changeing fuel a big deal?


----------



## John Warner

PinWheel said:


> *Yeah?
> 
> answer my topic then
> 
> is changeing fuel a big deal? *


Not really, or are you asking about changing to running a nitro car vs electric?? If that's the case, then I'd say yes it could become quite a big deal. There's a lot more maintinance and upkeep to nitro then there is with electric. It's dirtier, needs constant carb. adjustments, they break belts, bend driveshafts, plus.. nitro cars go through tires every other weekend or two, and the list goes on.....

Bottom line.. Stay with battery powered cars. Besides,
we're about to go indoors and nitro cars don't race indoors!


----------



## psycho02

EXACTLY :thumbsup: besides 12th scale is mandatory, and there is not any nitro 12th scale cars anymore.


----------



## psycho02

Although john I don't know if the statement of there is more maintenance to nitro is true. I think that the maintenance is different maybe a little more involved but I don't know if it is more. If you look at all that it takes to get and stay competitive in electric racing, conditioning batteries, cutting comms on motors changing brushes, buying new batteries everytime trinity decides that they need to make some more money (ie 3300's) It is not really easy to stay competitve in electric racing either. Although I believe that anybody who has never RACED an r/c car before should start out racing in electric. It is one thing to drive an r/c car and another entirely different to race one. 

On another note for fear of being a hypocrite I have to leave steven alone about the nitro stuff for awhile. I have recently aquired a nitro race truck from somebody after the hesperia night race last saturday and I am planning on racing that for the next couple of weekends okay steven nitro is kind of fun.
THERE I said it.


----------



## nitrorod

No Ken dont go to the DARK SIDE I have been there and its bad. Just run Mod its just as fast.


----------



## Rich Chang

*Dave Walton*

Hi,

Can someone send me Dave Walton's email to [email protected]? I have lost it and I can't remember what his user ID is on here.

Thanks!
-Rich


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

nitrorod said:


> *No Ken dont go to the DARK SIDE I have been there and its bad. Just run Mod its just as fast. *


I do have to agree with Ken. Mod just can't throw a rooster tail quite a nitro can. Just one little reason why I do not own one.

NO STINKIN' PLACE ANYWHERE NEAR HEAR TO RACE! 

So, I've got a month or so to get my T3 cleaned up and my 1/12th scaler going. No problem. Hopefully.


----------



## KawadaKid

well, i asked GS for a banner, and boy did they send me a BANNER! This thing is huge! You will all get to stare in amazment at this behemoth this weekend. Im only racing the night race thow. Cya Later!


----------



## nitrorod

Steven I am NOT going to Chicago this weekend, sorry call if you have any questions.


----------



## Guest

I know the indoor season is comming up, but I will just have to gut it out. I also know that Nitro is "more" work. (thats partly why I want to do it) 

why does everyone say run electric? If I should then why doesnt everyone else? (Not to sound mad here or anything just wondering)


Nitro has sights, smells, sound, and high matenece (sp?). That sounds the most fun to me!!


----------



## psycho02

Sorry j-glo you can call me darth vader because I am all over the darkside right now. Not that I will ever quit electric racing but I am definitely going to run nitro truck at a few places because it is pretty fun. I guess for nitro truck I was kind of waiting for a decent group of racers to pop up. and between Hesperia and raw roots who are starting to get the same guys going to both tracks now there are 8 to 10 decent nitro guys and 2 or 3 that are getting pretty good and it looks like it will be pretty fun.


----------



## Fred Knapp

PinWheel said:


> *I know the indoor season is comming up, but I will just have to gut it out. I also know that Nitro is "more" work. (thats partly why I want to do it)
> why does everyone say run electric? If I should then why doesnt everyone else? (Not to sound mad here or anything just wondering)
> Nitro has sights, smells, sound, and high matenece (sp?). That sounds the most fun to me!! *


OK, here's the scoop. I think I was where your at now. When I got started into rc I had to have a nitro car, so thats what I bought. It was fun, It was cool and it was a lot of work, just what I wanted. One of the problems that I soon learned was, I bought it near the end of the season just as your thinking of doing now. When the nitro season ended everyone else went indoors to race and I sat around building up what I needed to race indoor. So by the time I had everything that I needed to race indoor it was time to race out doors.
For some people that would be no big deal because they race electric year around. Not me, I love nitro. I think that if I had it to do all over again, I would have started off with electric so that I could have developed my driving skills better to drive nitro.


----------



## KawadaKid

So Very true Mr. Fred. Ide have to agree. Im all about nitro, but by the time you get all ur stuff ready, there will only be a handfull of races left this year. So, if u want to race, buy an electric car, race with us this winter and by the time its summer again you will have alot more track experience and thus be that much farther ahead when u get ur nitro vehicle (GET A GS VISION!!!)


----------



## psycho02

o.k. steven lets just say hypothetically I was going to run nitro on road next year, sell me on the gs why should I get that and not the mugen?


----------



## Guest

DOES $$$$ GROW ON TREES!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

By the time I spend the $$$ on a electric (batts, charger, car....etc etc etc) I wont have any money left for Nitro. Then when summer comes I will be bummin'! I wont even be able to get the Nitro for a while. (probably not this racing season) so over the winter I will build and paint it. (Ok that took one day...) then I will bite on oil filled shocks untill the snow melts! And then I will come and BEAT ALL of you guys on the track....maybe...ok...well not really....how about this: I will crash into at least 3 of you at once?:roll: 

THIS IS SET IN STONE! DONT MAKE ME CHANGE MY MIND. ITS HARD ENOUGH AS IT IS!!!


----------



## Guest

Sell me on the GS too. Where can I find more on-line? (Mom wont drive me 45mins to riders so I can ask about some "dumb" R/C car....)

Got to get that drivers licence!


----------



## nitrorod

From SteveP on RCCA: 

Maybe we should change it to "KawadaKid gets banned for lack of brain cell activity"... kinda catchty dontcha think?!... 

LOL:lol:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

PinWheel said:


> *THIS IS SET IN STONE! DONT MAKE ME CHANGE MY MIND. ITS HARD ENOUGH AS IT IS!!! *


Just a couple of questions. What was the last R/C car that you had? Where was the last place that you raced?

Nitro is fine and all, but if you're just starting out, Nitro isn't a good idea. I've seen too many people get into Nitro that have no idea of what they're doing. It has way more power than electric and is way to easy to skrew up. Just ask NitroMagnatic. One little twist of a set screw too far and, poof! Hello $70 piston and sleeve!

You may be best advised to get something like a Tamiya TB01 (or whatever the new chassis is), and some inexpensive equipment to go with it. It gets quite expensive to try to run before you can crawl.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

nitrorod said:


> *From SteveP on RCCA:
> 
> Maybe we should change it to "KawadaKid gets banned for lack of brain cell activity"... kinda catchty dontcha think?!...
> 
> LOL:lol: *


And this would be in reference to what? Seems ole Stevie can't get a break anywhere....


----------



## John Warner

Oh yeah, good ol' Steve Pond!! And poor ol' Steven!!


----------



## Guest

Dang.

you guys make this hard you know?

Yes I am about as New Bie as they come. I have 2 r/c's a Tamiya Bear Hawk and a tamiya lunch box. In 1990 (or when ever they came out) there were pretty good cars but now...well there 12 years old. I have taken every screw out of both of them and played around with switching parts and stuff. (That by no means states that I am ready for a nitro, I know that )

"Just ask NitroMagnatic. One little twist of a set screw too far and, poof! Hello $70 piston and sleeve! "

You say that the mistakes in Nitro are MORE expensive. How often does something like that happen? Why did that happen was it a mistake or was the guy not know what he was doing?

Dont you think if you read and post questions and learn you can avoid those problems?


GRRRRR..... has anyones else ever had this much trouble deciding what to get?!?!


----------



## KawadaKid

Woooord that was funny! 

Well Ken,
The GS Vision Offers more to the racer than the mugen in several ways. First off it comes with a Centax Style racing clutch rite out of the box along with a Graphite upper deck (mugen being plastic), aluminum shocks, CVD's (updated), aluminum wheel hubs, heat sink engine mounts, belt tensioner and a much smoother drive train than the mugen. Trust me, i ran a mugen for a year or so. The Vision also comes with very cool stratus body!

Go GS, is there any other way?

Ok, i did my part. Have fun!


----------



## psycho02

well we will see like I said that was hypothetical I am alot more intrigued by nitro off-raod than nitro on-road but we will see. I still think that for the money the gs storm is the 8th scale buggy to have. but nobody runs those around here. The class of nitro that is growning is the stadium trucks there are probably about 8 to 10 decent nitro truck guys in this area that are getting better everytime I see them. So as far as nitro goes that is all the nitro I am gonna do for now. As far as your decision pinwheel I would go electric simply because it is almost time to go indoors and you will have alot of time to get your cash in a row for a nitro car for next summer get some wheel time on carpet this winter and it will definitely prepare you for nitro next summer.:thumbsup:


----------



## nitrorod

Very good point Ken. You racing out at Raw Roots this weekend? If so let me know what time it starts as I want to get some dirt on my new TC3 Buggy.


----------



## John Warner

*Racers......

Don't forget, this weekend is the last of our night races until NEXT year!*


----------



## Guest

Another thing (are you guys sick of this yet?)

How will running electric first help my prevent blowing a nitro motor?

(Realy guys Im not trying to sound Cocky I just have these questions....you know?)


----------



## John Warner

It'll give you more exposure to actually racing in competition, and you'll make new friends that will be more than willing to help you out and show you the way when it comes time for nitro season next spring.




<-----<<<Kewl


----------



## John Warner

Fred..... You've GOT MAIL!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Going for the big numbers tonight. Up and down and all arround the threads.


----------



## Guest

The black (-) cable on my 7.2V 1500mAH sport Racing Jet-Pak batterie broke. Can I just sodder it back together? It broke where the wire is soddered onto the batteries. Also what kind of Lube should I use on plastic gears?

PS whats the difference between ni-cad and ni-mh batteries again?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Commin right back to ya John.


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah you can soider it back on. What plastic gears? The differance is what the batterys are made of, and there captivity




PinWheel said:


> *The black (-) cable on my 7.2V 1500mAH sport Racing Jet-Pak batterie broke. Can I just sodder it back together? It broke where the wire is soddered onto the batteries. Also what kind of Lube should I use on plastic gears?
> 
> PS whats the difference between ni-cad and ni-mh batteries again? *


----------



## psycho02

HEY ANYBODY WANNA BUY A XXX KINWALD EDITION LET ME KNOW. associated finally did it they got off there behinds and got us a new car now I don't have to feel like a turncoat. J-glo they will be starting the show at raw roots at or around noon and yes I will be there racing my NITRO TRUCK sounds funny dos'nt it? hope to see you there.

Pinwheel the difference between ni cad and ni mh is the chemical makeup of the inside of the cell. For us that means that they have a different charge carecteristic. So if you get some ni mh batteries just make sure that you have a charger that can charge them properly. ie a novak millenium or an lrp pulsar.:thumbsup: My thoughts on the nitro vs electric is not on the technical side but on the driving side. There is a learning curve to racing these little toy cars. And I just think that an electric rig will let you concentrate more on racing because electric is closer to plug and play. You won't have to worry about missing a race if you flame out. And if you are just starting out racing, track time is the most important thing you need.


----------



## nitrorod

Ken how about up to hesperia on sunday want to go?


----------



## Guest

Just plastic gears on an old Lunch Box. Im cleaning it out.


----------



## psycho02

I will be at hesperia as well j-glo.




running my nitro truck 


pinwheel you are going to want aerocar gear lube it is made specifically for r/c cars I use it on all my trannies and they are whisper quiet and efficient.


----------



## John Warner

Yo JayRod....

Your not gonna be at Rider's this Saturday???


----------



## psycho02

He will be probably but he made himself a tc3o type of car that he wants to play with thats all.


----------



## nitrorod

I think I will be. Then go play up north in the dirt.



John Warner said:


> *Yo JayRod....
> 
> Your not gonna be at Rider's this Saturday??? *


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *I think I will be. Then go play up north in the dirt.
> 
> *


??? You think ???

When did that start?


----------



## Phat Dakota

nitrorod said:


> *Yeah you can soider it back on. What plastic gears? The differance is what the batterys are made of, and there captivity
> 
> 
> *


I hate having my batteries held in captivity, it makes them act funny. I always let my cells run free before I use them 

What's up everyone!! I've been lurking around keeping up with things on here. Also if anyone sees or talks to Jeff let him know I finally got my eyes checked and now have 20:10 vision thanks to my new glasses

See ya!:wave:


----------



## John Warner

Andy.....

Glad to hear your staying in touch. But.... thanks to you being out of town,
I ended up having to play your position in LF!!

So.......... now you owe me a bottle of liniment. He-He!!!!!


----------



## nitrorod

Just after last weeks slug out.




John Warner said:


> *??? You think ???
> 
> When did that start? *


----------



## Guest

how should i best take care of my batterie (thats right one batterie...  )

Its a 7.2V 1500mAH should I drain it compleatly before rechargeing? How long should I wait untill re-charging? Should I only charge and run it once a day?


----------



## nitrorod

Yes, one day, and Yes.


----------



## Guest

good, thanks, thats what I like strait and simple:hat:


----------



## Guest

does riders charge entrace fee? (For the outdoor racing?)

What is the schedule like for the indoor racing? same deal? 
10:00am-when people leave?


----------



## nitrorod

Riders does not run the races we (GLRC) do and yeah we charge $10 for racing in the summer. The $10 gets you 3 Qualifiers and one Main. Racing starts at about noon and is done most days about 5:30 this weekend is our last night race which is FREE for those that race durring the day and starts about 7:00-7:30. The indoor schedual last year was:

Saturaday morning oval practice
Saturaday afternoon oval racing
Saturaday night trucks
Sunday morning on-road practice
Sunday afternoon on-road racing
Tuseday night practice
Thusday night Practice/racing


----------



## KawadaKid

My engine feels nice now...:devil:


----------



## Guest

OH ok thanks I will have to check out a indoor race this winter.
Is there prize money then or is that to rent the parking lot?


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *I think I will be. Then go play up north in the dirt.
> *


Wow, your going to be busy this weekend.


----------



## Omega Pi

*hey guys*

wow its been a while since ive been on here, lets see....

PHYCO2 if your interested in nitro off road i have a sweet deal on a losi xxxnt, extra tires, newer piston and sleeve in picco 12, all you need is a reciever and controller and starter box, was asking $350, just let me know we can work out a price,

KAWADA KID, no im sorry not ready to give up on that rb yet..

PHAT DAKOTA, John didnt mention that they put me out in left field first, and needless to say i dropped everything that came my way, john on the other hand, made me look stupid cuz the first 2 that came to him were caught, oh yeah, and he also threw 3 of them back in to cut off, then to me on third and got all three out....... you may be fighting for that position...


----------



## mxatv151

*what tha?*

all the above was from Tony (Mr. Clean) i forgot to log omega pi out and me in......OOOOOOOPS:wave:


----------



## psycho02

We shall see about the truck Mr. clean I have a truck for the rest of this season but maybe still interested in your truck for next season. If you find a buyer sell it but if no one buys it let me know over the winter and maybe I could hook it up for next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

Thats quite alright Tony. I just got a rebuild for my mugen and after the MORL Race i might want to have u port it for me. Cya tomarow!


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *Thats quite alright Tony. I just got a rebuild for my mugen and after the MORL Race i might want to have u port it for me. Cya tomarow! *


I'm sure he'd be happy to take care
of that porting work for you there Steven,
but remember... he only charges $125.00 for
his tidy handy work!


----------



## John Warner

Fred......??? 

I'm assuming (and I hate using that word) that you won't be racing with us tomorrow evening for the last night race, correct???? Hopefully I'm wrong, but IF your not going to be there, is there any chance we can use a couple of your halogen lights for a night??

We'd all give ya kisses and hugs....


----------



## KawadaKid

I think u heard wrong john. Didnt u replace ur batteries?

anyways, if he charged that much, i would just order an RB or JP Modified powerplant.


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *I think u heard wrong john. Didnt u replace ur batteries?
> 
> anyways, if he charged that much, i would just order an RB or JP Modified powerplant. *


Batteries??? What the hello are you tallking about??

And gee, I would imagine that I was only kidding about his prices! But, I'm sure you already know that now don't you?


----------



## John Warner

*Re: hey guys*



Omega Pi said:


> *PHAT DAKOTA, John didnt mention that they put me out in left field first, and needless to say i dropped everything that came my way, john on the other hand, made me look stupid cuz the first 2 that came to him were caught, oh yeah, and he also threw 3 of them back in to cut off, then to me on third and got all three out....... you may be fighting for that position...  *


Tony.... Thanks for the great compliments, but I don't think Andys gonna have to fight to hard!! Now.... if only I could manage to stop some of those ground balls on the infield I'd be a lot happier!


----------



## KawadaKid

Ofcoarse:devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

What are u going to run tomarow john?


----------



## KawadaKid

Check out the new location now john.


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *What are u going to run tomarow john?
> 
> Check out the new location now john.*


Tomorrow, I'll be running the trusty and fast NTC-3! I'm pretty much done with electric until we go back indoors. Your new location is pretty impressive!

Also, I have an appointment with a building owner late tomorrow afternoon. I'm NOT gonna tell you which building it is yet because it's a secret


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *Also, I have an appointment with a building owner late tomorrow afternoon. I'm NOT gonna tell you which building it is yet because it's a secret  *


Aw, come on. I hate surprises  . I really do.

And hopefully Nitro will treat me well for one more day. Gotta see if the little CV-R that could still can....


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey john! Please Bring My CD's Tomarow!!! I would Greatly Apreciate it!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Fred......???
> 
> I'm assuming (and I hate using that word) that you won't be racing with us tomorrow evening for the last night race, correct???? Hopefully I'm wrong, but IF your not going to be there, is there any chance we can use a couple of your halogen lights for a night??
> *


Your asumption is correct and yes


----------



## Fred Knapp

Should'nt you be on the road at this time of morning?


----------



## jerrit1

*I am new to electric on-road racing (help)*

I am new to electric on-road racing, I haven't done it yet but I just bought a Team TC3 electric car, 6 2400 Sanyo packs, charger, Futaba radio, etc.
I have no idea where I can go to race...I live in Benton Harbor, MI.
I searched on a URL for the GLRC club in GR, no go.
I searched here and found a few references to on-road racing but no specifics like where (directions) or exact times, what classes were being raced....please help me find some fairly close places to run...I can go to GR (1 hour 30 min drive) or Kalamazoo (1 hour drive)...I prefer to find something closer if possible.
Web URL's for some clubs would be most helpful.

Thank you for your help!

Jerrit

:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Fred....

Well, it looks like your a little closer to taking the win next weekend. I'm not sure it's possible to have my car ready. Had a little mishap just after you left last night.... one of the divider sections of the polymere pipe came loose, and the end of it was sticking out a foot or two into the sweeper lane. Well, as luck would have it Dave Walton & I found it before anyone else!

The results....
My chassis is bent pretty badly, both upper and lower arms were ripped off, the hindge pins looks like a modified pretzel, the carrier is destroyed, the steering link is torn off and mangled up, the shock tower is in two pieces, the gear housing has a large hole in it, the body mounts are now four pieces, the outdrive looks more like a "Z" now and the shock was nowhere to be found! Plus... I loaned the clutch bell and bearings to OB1, so the motors not in the car. But.... that RPM bumper is still in one piece!! Other than that, all is well!

  

Daves car???? Looks just as bad as mine!


----------



## wazzer

*Re: I am new to electric on-road racing (help)*



jerrit1 said:


> *I am new to electric on-road racing, I haven't done it yet but I just bought a Team TC3 electric car, 6 2400 Sanyo packs, charger, Futaba radio, etc.
> I have no idea where I can go to race...I live in Benton Harbor, MI.
> I searched on a URL for the GLRC club in GR, no go.
> I searched here and found a few references to on-road racing but no specifics like where (directions) or exact times, what classes were being raced....please help me find some fairly close places to run...I can go to GR (1 hour 30 min drive) or Kalamazoo (1 hour drive)...I prefer to find something closer if possible.
> Web URL's for some clubs would be most helpful.
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> Jerrit
> 
> :devil: *


jerrit1 JAM's in Plymouth IN, runs carpet oval Saturday's at 7:00 p.m.(probably about 1 hr. 30 min. from you.) I know 3 from the Benton Harbor/St. Joseph area that run there regularly. Also, Lapaz IN runs carpet oval on Friday nights. They used to have a nice turnout of touring cars. I'm not sure about when they will start up this fall, but Plymouth starts Sept. 14th.


----------



## KawadaKid

Well...

Just go back from the Chicago Hobby Show. It was overall pretty good, not much going on thow. Saw the new Futaba 3PK! Suhweeet radio. Also, Fioroni is coming out with all new option team parts for the Vision. I got to feel the prototype chassis...its the stiffest chassis i have ever felt, for real.

Harcore had nice goodies to give out and me and Wally tore up the Mini Z track and put the smack down on all the boyscouts! Anyone else go? What did u think? im going to bed. Cya.


----------



## psycho02

You forgot the best part ASSOCIATED DEBUTED THE B4.  :roll:  :wave:


----------



## John Warner

*CRL Race*

Well, let's all start getting ready for Janurary, we'll be having our leg of the CRL race on the 19th. Loads of fun to be had by all.... don't miss it!!


(copied from the CRL thread)
Motor City Hamilton
Member

Registered: Feb 2002
Location: St. Clair Shores, MI
Posts: 124

Right now: 

October 27 location open 
November 17 Lansing 
December 15 Toledo 
January 19 Grand Rapids (Great Lakes) 
February 16 or 23 location open 
March fun race/points trophy hand out location open


----------



## Guest

Are you guys running out door this weekend at Riders? (is it Ryders?) My friend and I are finnaly free to come check out the racing. Isnt Riders renting a building for carpet racing across the street?


----------



## Guest

Well you have a CRL date. When are you going to let us in on the location of the indoor track.


----------



## Fred Knapp

PinWheel said:


> *Are you guys running out door this weekend at Riders? (is it Ryders?) My friend and I are finnaly free to come check out the racing. Isnt Riders renting a building for carpet racing across the street? *


I'm just woundering. If your new to this hobby, how in the world would you know anything about racing at the roller rink?


----------



## psycho02

Nope pinwheel ryders does not rent the building the Great Lakes Radio Controlled Racers rent the building headed up by our fearless leader The elder statesmen John (masters class) Warner. And while we are on the subject when will we be heading indoors john? Any info yet?


----------



## Guest

Im psychic!

Yes Im new (you couldnt tell?)

So I take it there is a race this Sat. out side?...With the Nitros?:thumbsup:  :hat:


----------



## jerrit1

Well Knapster you wouldn't, I lived in GR for 20 years and never knew of this club until 2 days ago 
I moved to Benton Harbor a year ago and still have friends in GR, we want to race our touring cars (all newbies), I drove to GR this weekend with one friend looking for some action at the Riders parking lot, and at Woodland skating rink (across the street) on 28th st.
Nothing...I posted some request for info and even sent John Warner an email asking for some info....nothing....I guess the GR racing scene is just not very newbie friendly.
I have seen posts on here saying silly things like "The race is on Saturday at the normal time" HAHAHAHA ....ummm...hellooooo
If you arent already a vetran racer with the club then you have no idea where, when, how, or even car classes raced 
Thank you Wazzer for at least pointing me to some indiana tracks and clubs....of course my GR friends will not want to drive down here but close for me 
Does the GLRC club still exist? I tried www.grlc.com .org .net and even a www.rogers3.?somethin? address I found from a search on google...still nothing!!!! 
I'm not mad, just a little frustrated that many of these clubs aren't a little more organized...heck, at an absolute minimum John Warner should have a club URL in his sig when he posts here with at least a little info on a freebie web page, something like "Newbies go away" HAHAHA I'm just kidding.
We ended up going to Portage to R&L Hobbies and ran our stadium trucks for a while on their indoor track.  ...I was happy again!

Jerrit


----------



## nitrorod

jerrit1 said:


> *Well Knapster you wouldn't, I lived in GR for 20 years and never knew of this club until 2 days ago
> I moved to Benton Harbor a year ago and still have friends in GR, we want to race our touring cars (all newbies),
> 
> 1. I drove to GR this weekend with one friend looking for some action at the Riders parking lot, and at Woodland skating rink (across the street) on 28th st.
> Nothing...
> 
> 2. I posted some request for info and even sent John Warner an email asking for some info....nothing....I guess the GR racing scene is just not very newbie friendly.
> 
> 3. I have seen posts on here saying silly things like "The race is on Saturday at the normal time" HAHAHAHA ....ummm...hellooooo
> If you arent already a vetran racer with the club then you have no idea where, when, how, or even car classes raced
> 
> Thank you Wazzer for at least pointing me to some indiana tracks and clubs....of course my GR friends will not want to drive down here but close for me
> 
> 4. Does the GLRC club still exist? I tried www.grlc.com .org .net and even a www.rogers3.?somethin? address I found from a search on google...still nothing!!!!
> 
> 5. I'm not mad, just a little frustrated that many of these clubs aren't a little more organized...heck,
> 
> 6. at an absolute minimum John Warner should have a club URL in his sig when he posts here with at least a little info on a freebie web page, something like "Newbies go away" HAHAHA I'm just kidding.
> 
> 7. We ended up going to Portage to R&L Hobbies and ran our stadium trucks for a while on their indoor track.  ...I was happy again!
> 
> Jerrit *


1. We race every Saturaday starting at about 11:00 and ending at about 6:00 last weekend we also had a night race 8:00 to about midnight.

2. John is a little on the slow side. We try to be very frendly to new people.

3. Racing starts at about noon every weekend, we race electric touring cars with rubber tires, nitro cars with foam tires, and trucks with any tire.

4. Our web site seems to be down but was http://www.12thscale.com/GLR/core.htm but you can go here: http://home.attbi.com/~jglover37/new_page_1.htm for some pictures of last years indoor racing.

5. We are working on that.

6. Once again Johns alittle slow.

7. Sorry.

Jerrod Glover


----------



## Guest

I will be there. Im the kid asking all the questions:wave:


----------



## jerrit1

No need to be sorry...thanks for the info Nitrorod.
I see our problem, you were there on Sat, we were there on Sun, I saw a post saying simply "We are racing on Sunday", that could have been any club I guess.
We'll be there this Sat if the wives allow it.  

Hope that web site gets fixed, it should be your most valuable asset to avoid frustrated newbies...it just needs to be posted here often.  

Jerrit


----------



## KawadaKid

psycho02 said:


> *You forgot the best part ASSOCIATED DEBUTED THE B4.  :roll:  :wave: *


That was Hardly the best part for me. I didnt even get to play with it. I heard one of the AE guys saying that it was so fragile the way it was produced for the show, that if he drop it from knee level, it would shatter. Some kind of computer lazer cut plastic.


----------



## nitrorod

How loud will the CHATTER be.


----------



## KawadaKid

Thanx J-rock!:thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

Thats allright steven you are a truck offroad only running offroad about 3 times a year guy. Me on the other hand I am all about off road in the dirt buggies. So I will just sit and wait impatiently for my production version b4.


----------



## KawadaKid

so very right. Just as u wouldnt be so interested in that spiffy new Serpent 950...*drools*

They had videos going of those things at a race, and word i want one. to bad we dont have anywhere to run them.

I guess im "forced" to run mod at cleveland unless john hears back otherwise. Anyone want to donate batteries?:wave:


----------



## psycho02

I have been enjoying a little nitro off road though. I like all r/c cars stevie boy. I just love the competition of racing thats why I race. And it's like you said they don't race those around here.


----------



## KawadaKid

Nice location ken! mine should be behind Mike. Im gunna get u Mr. Fast!


----------



## psycho02

yeah i wanted to see if the elder statesmen is paying attention and let him know that i am thinking about grinding him into the carpet. ha ha ha 


catching mikey might be a tough task but keep trying.


----------



## KawadaKid

ok, but u have to vacume!


----------



## John Warner

You know something Ken, Your 100% correct with your statement. And the reason I can agree with you is because you'll be in front of me, trying your best to keep me from putting you ANOTHER lap down!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psycho02

ha ha ha I will keep that in mind. On another note do u have your 12th scale car ready yet steven? because you know12th scale is mandatory.    :thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

i have an 12L3 thats sitting here with a servo in it. But i need to get speedos and receivers.


----------



## psycho02

I knew you would be chiming in eventually old fella. I guess you have a short memory. yeah I know you finished ahead of me the last time we butted heads. but lets be honest I gave it to you a little more than you earned it, and thats when I really hav'nt been serious about that touring car stuff yet. I was just taking a break from the buggy for a day. WHAT R U GONNA DO WHEN i GET SERIOUS? hmmmmmmmm. I think it will be you going a lap or two down to me johnny boy.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *ha ha ha I will keep that in mind. On another note do u have your 12th scale car ready yet steven? because you know12th scale is mandatory.    :thumbsup: *


I have another one. I sold the Carpet Knife, and now have an associated 12L3, but am looking to sell it as well. Wouldn't mind having one of those Speedmerchant cars, or even the Yoke??


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> * I think it will be you going a lap or two down to me johnny boy. *


Naaaaaa.... I've gotten pretty good at putting people in the boards, and YOU just might have to be my next victim!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

that "aluminum finnish" graphit is soooo cooool! have u seen the pics of their TC will all that stuff on it? Very spiff.


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *that "aluminum finnish" graphit is soooo cooool! have u seen the pics of their TC will all that stuff on it? Very spiff. *


I haven't seen the sedan car, but that 1/12 scale job looks pretty nice. Just wonder if it works as good as it looks???


----------



## psycho02

yeah i do like the looks of there new space aged graphite. But the problem with their touring car is that it is pretty fragile and sometimes there are parts in the united states for it and sometimes there is not. And I hav'nt heard anything about them importing the 12th scale car but it is cool. And Johnny masters you will have to catch me before you can put me in the boards and I don't think you can catch me. Now I know what you are thinking. "I will just get him when he comes up to lap me" that won't work either I have too many moves and am just too quick on the wheel to get caught by somebody who is one foot in the masters class and one foot in the grave so you better think of something else there old fella. :devil: :lol:


----------



## KawadaKid

misaimi won with it, but he can win with anything.


----------



## psycho02

JOHN! when are we going indoors?

And did you guys start your football season yet. We started last saturday. We won 12-0. How does your team look?


----------



## KawadaKid

for real, how much longer can i saver my nitro perfection?


----------



## psycho02

Steven You should do some nitro stadium truck on dirt.


----------



## KawadaKid

ide love to but i need to concetrate on this onraod hooey. next year i want to run eight scale!:thumbsup: 

GS Storm full Fioroni option team car would be my ride.


----------



## psycho02

ahhhh yes I see gotta keep those sponsors happy. I understand that.


----------



## KawadaKid

i got to see that car at the show too. SO so so nice. That Fioroni option team makes nice stuff. I gotta work on getting a shirt now...


----------



## psycho02

I would think if you were sponsored by them they would want to hook you up with a few shirts and hats and a banner so you could represent. tell them to get on the ball. Where did john go? did he fall asleep at the keyboard again? I guess when u get to be that age it is to be expected.


----------



## KawadaKid

i got a sweet banner from GS but they dont have shirts yet. They will be working on them now that they are done with chicago. That took alot of work to put it all together so now they have time to get on stuff like that. But, they were all wearing very nice Fioroni option team shirts. I gotta have one.:roll:


----------



## KawadaKid

here people, check it out... http://www.radiocontrolzone.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=95685


----------



## John Warner

MR.BILL
Rookie

Registered: May 2002
Location: OHIO
Posts: 16

INDOOR CHAMPS 2002 
YOU WILL BE ABLE TO SIGN AND GET MOTORS ON THUR. 

SPONSER DRIVERS ARE THOSE WHO DRIVE FOR A MANUFACTOR


Copied from the TTT site. So, Steven, you can still run stock!


----------



## nitrorod

Isn't GS a manufactor?


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Isn't GS a manufactor? *


Yes, but Steven still pays 50% for what he uses. Hence.... he's NOT a fully sponsored driver such as Josh, Jeff, Terry and those guy's. Below is a copy of the email Mr. Bill sent back to me.


*YES THAT IS CORRECT <----<<< (Mr. Bill's response)
----- Original Message -----
From: <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>

Can you define "Sponsored Drivers Must Run Mod"?? I'm assumming your
talking about someone with a full ride, NOT somebody with a 50% discount deal with a supplier. Am I correct??? 
Thanks,
John Warner*


----------



## John Warner

Peter G. came up with his idea of what to call
our last race of the season, and it's fitting! Read on.....


*Cracker Hack 500!!* See what I mean???


----------



## psycho02

allrighty then.


----------



## KawadaKid

good name!


----------



## Denney

What is the racing schedule for the remainder of the outdoor season? Are we racing through Sept 28, Oct 5?? Big season-ending finale with car giveaways, big cash prizes, etc...?????

Denney


----------



## KawadaKid

Yeah jonhy boy? Also, if i dont get a C-Clip Spreader this week, i might ask u to bring urs. I will let u know thow. Cya!


----------



## Guest

My Friend and I have some more questions.

How long will a gas tank run before refuling?

How big are the tanks (In Oz.)

How does the Nitro Engine Work, as far as spark is concerned? does it have a spark plug? Is that the Glow plug thing? do you have to charge the glow plug? Does it stay along for the ride? how long does it last?


If I were in your shoes and I knew this stuff I would help some new guys out:thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

Ok, A tank of fuel will get u about 5-10 min. all depending on how u have have ur engine tuned. 5 min. is still kinda rich, 10 min. is way lean. I get about 7 min.

How big are tanks? Im not sure.

These engines run off of a glow plug. It is heated with whats called a "glow igniter". What the does is it heats the glow plug up when ur starting ur engine and once it fires u remove it and the engine will continue to heat the plug.

Any other questions?


----------



## bustedparts

I have a question.Indoor,what classes do you guy run ?I have a TC3 and I could get a micro but I wont get on if there is no class for them.I also have a T3 but I am not sure if I am going to run it indoors.Do you all have a idea when indoor is going to start?


----------



## KawadaKid

we run touring car, mod and stock, 12th scale, Stadium for trucks and buggies, oval and maybe a micro class depending on how many we get.


----------



## bustedparts

Well I will get it.So no offical work on when it will start?


----------



## KawadaKid

im not sure. John?


----------



## KawadaKid

i know we are searching for buildings and such. All that has to be done before we can make plans for an indoor track.


----------



## bustedparts

Yes john?Any words of wisdom?


----------



## KawadaKid

haha, passed yah J-rock


----------



## KawadaKid

Hiya john, i see ur up.


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *Hiya john, i see ur up. *


Oh, yeah..... I'm retyping Garretts homework!


----------



## Guest

KawadaKid said:


> *Ok, A tank of fuel will get u about 5-10 min. all depending on how u have have ur engine tuned. 5 min. is still kinda rich, 10 min. is way lean. I get about 7 min.
> 
> How big are tanks? Im not sure.
> 
> These engines run off of a glow plug. It is heated with whats called a "glow igniter". What the does is it heats the glow plug up when ur starting ur engine and once it fires u remove it and the engine will continue to heat the plug.
> 
> Any other questions? *


OK so I have this Glow plug in the Engine. I take the Glow igniter and heat it up realy hot. Then that will ignite the fuel. (Its like a deasle powered 1:1 engine.)

Now after the glow igniter is heated up how do I start 'er up? (This would be so much easier if I had a car to look at...show me on Sat.)

On a pull start I Pull the cord. (Like a lawn mower) What about on Non Pull start engines? Do you use a starter box to turn the flywheel? How does that work?


Every one and his uncle runs RS4s I know! (nothing wrong with that.) And Steven Likes the GS Vision (which I still cannot find in an On-line store yet)

Any other cars I should be considering? What about the Ofna OB4? I like this one.

(I would like something that ryders carries lots of parts for. so I can get parts easy)


----------



## KawadaKid

Ok, u hit it on the nose about it being like a deasle, thats exactly what its like. 

The starter box has a big rubber wheel on it and it turns the flywheel over therefore starting the engine.

The RS4 is a great car for a newbie nitro guy. To be honest im going to push u to get a vision because im sponsored and its my job. However i dont think it is the best choice for u (until the sport version comes out maybe.) The OB4 is a good car, but parts availablity wont be great. If u want a car that u can go into the store and buy parts for, i think its either the RS4 or the NTC3 (which is available in a RTR form with radio and everything.) So, to meet ur criteria, i think its either the RS4 or the NTC3 and my pick of those two is the NTC3. Have Fun.

Steven Stewart,
GS Racing Team


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey KawadaChump what's a deasle???

Don't you mean diesel???

And Pinwheel I would stay away from the vision for one reason, local parts availability. I would go to your local hobby shop and see what cars they support and then decide between those. Trust me, I run all Losi cars and 99% of my parts have to be ordered since Riders seems to think they suck and won't carry crap for them.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

John,

I just ran some numbers on attendace from last year's CRL and posted them in the Carpet Racing League thread. I find it very interesting that the Grand Rapids area sent a good number of guys to at least one race, but not too many ran the whole series. 

The best I can figure it is that your guys were afraid of the competition over here on the East side. What's up with that?


----------



## Guest

Im going to ryders on Sat. (lets hope it doesnt...ra...rai...rai...I cant say it)

I will check and see what they carry. I hate being out of business because of busted parts. (It happens all the time to me now because I have these cars that are about 15 years old.)

The TC3 looks like a sweet car....


----------



## nitrorod

The TC3 is a great car and Riders carrys alot of parts for it. Th at is the car that alot of guys run and is easy to get help with. Just be aware that we are only running outside ie. nitro till the end of this month so the tc3 is a great one the Ntc3 is not a good.



PinWheel said:


> *Im going to ryders on Sat. (lets hope it doesnt...ra...rai...rai...I cant say it)
> 
> I will check and see what they carry. I hate being out of business because of busted parts. (It happens all the time to me now because I have these cars that are about 15 years old.)
> 
> The TC3 looks like a sweet car.... *


----------



## nitrorod

Hammy,
I think that many of our racers including the Old one (john) were reluctent to travel to race but as you can see by the MORL race we are now out in force to support racing all over the state as we will with the CRL.



Motor City Hamilton said:


> *John,
> 
> I just ran some numbers on attendace from last year's CRL and posted them in the Carpet Racing League thread. I find it very interesting that the Grand Rapids area sent a good number of guys to at least one race, but not too many ran the whole series.
> 
> The best I can figure it is that your guys were afraid of the competition over here on the East side. What's up with that? *


----------



## Guest

Hey Nitrorod Would I make you feal any better If I told you I wasnt getting it untill late Feb, early March?

I have to build up a stash of $$$


----------



## Guest

Where can I find a deffinition of parts? Like what they are all called.

I need some parts but I dont know what they are called. I need 2 of those things that have the Axels for the front wheels and attach to the Servo with the turnbuckles. What are those? I also need 1 of the Balls that attaches the turnbuckle to that thingy. It looks like a little trailer hitch. Whats that?

Also One of my Gears...(The Diff. gear?) has a crack so I need another one of those too. (Its plastic)


----------



## nitrorod

Those would be Ball Cups and are universal to almost all cars/trucks. The diff gear you will need a part number from your manual.


----------



## KawadaKid

u mean the thing-a-ma-jigger that attatches to the conect-a-gazoink?

um the first one might be a servo horn?

The other one would be a ball stud (if its the metal part) and the thing that attatches to it is the ball cup, like Mr. Rod said.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I'm just saying that 19 of the 31 point trophy winners were from the Detroit area. I think you guys are just a little chicken of our super speed over here.


----------



## Greg Anthony

any of you guys daring to come to Adrian this weekend for the final round of teh MORL at Lazer?


----------



## KawadaKid

Me.


----------



## John Warner

Greg Anthony said:


> *any of you guys daring to come to Adrian this weekend for the final round of teh MORL at Lazer? *


I'll be there along with Fred Knapp, Brian Jackson, Steven Stewart, Dave Woellper, Dave Walton, Butch Beebe, Tony Raison and Tom Gilhorn just to name a few.

Now, if only I can reconstruct whats left of my NTC3???


----------



## KawadaKid

hmm, u could use electric tc3 parts and have a regular style right front!hahaha


----------



## Fred Knapp

KawadaKid said:


> *hmm, u could use electric tc3 parts and have a regular style right front!hahaha *


So your going to get that jalopy going by Sundcay?


----------



## John Warner

Well there Mr. Knapp, Thanks to Tony R. and his wife, (their driving to the Hobby Hub as I type) I have managed to locate all the parts needed to rebuild my nitro wreck. So.... I'm almost 100% positive that I'll be joining you down in Adrian!!

:wave:


----------



## John Warner

But then again, this is only the first leg of races (other than club) that we'll get to mix it up in. Let's see, there's This last race of the MORL series, then we'll have our end of the season race, then the indoor champs in Cleveland, then we'll start the CRL series, and then.... Oh boy, this is gonna be fun!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

HEY JOHNNY BOY!!! How'd ya like my names for the end of seasen race?


----------



## nitrorod

When I was at Riders today they had everything to put it back together.




John Warner said:


> *Well there Mr. Knapp, Thanks to Tony R. and his wife, (their driving to the Hobby Hub as I type) I have managed to locate all the parts needed to rebuild my nitro wreck. So.... I'm almost 100% positive that I'll be joining you down in Adrian!!
> 
> :wave: *


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah, dave says hes got his back together too. He also told me about a new care hes getting and get this, the guy is sending him an all carbon fiber BMW body! I cant wait to see it dave!


----------



## psycho02

A carbon fibre body will be quite heavy, I would think. But real cool looking though. Hey j-glo I saw your post in the r n l thread in offroad. they used to have more of a regular dirt in there. But they went to the current clay because for indoor it is really good and really does away with all of the problems of ventilation and the dirt getting everywhere. It is so hard packed and sticky like pottery clay almost. the only downside is that slicks work the best down there.


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah just hate to see slicks used in "offroad racing". I like a bow-tie type track.


----------



## psycho02

I agree but I think they are thinking more about there ease of maintenance for their building than the true nature of off road racing. Oh well at least it is still real dirt. I will definitely make my way down there this year. Especially after I get my new b4

p.s. for $75 I would like to take that os off of your hands. Is it broken in yet or not?


----------



## nitrorod

I see you are selling your xxx.

PS back...you can have it if you want. It has been broke in and has about 2/3 a gallon thrue it. You can have the rest of the gallon also. The crank is cut for an Assosiated though.


----------



## KawadaKid

I actualy like the idea. Why try and find traction when its already there in the dirt?


----------



## KawadaKid

eww, os? GET A MUGEN!!! italian stalion baby!

Actualy they both make a darn good engine.


----------



## psycho02

actually steven you would be surprised you really have to read that track sometimes the slicks are not so good it depends oh how wet or dry the track is. That is just like you on-road guys though can't drive unles you have perfect traction  sheeeeesh how about a little challenge huh. J-glo cut for an associated is okay I plan on getting a rc10 gt. Yep the xxx is for sale a heck of a deal too if you consider I have 150 invested in just the tires that I will sell with it. What kind of fuel were you using? I will just keep using the same so I can avoid having to do any mini break ins or any of that stuff. Let me know when you want to head to r n l.


----------



## nitrorod

Sold...I am using the Odonnell 20% and like I said I have about 1/3 of a gallon left. When you going to be over again?


----------



## KawadaKid

but thats the key to onroad, its not so much tire choice but chassis setup.


----------



## psycho02

I am not sure j-glo. But I will get with you on that. Ahhhhh steven but the key to offroad is driving. Even if the chassis is not set up perfectly. Learn to drive without traction and you will be 10 times faster when you have it.


----------



## KawadaKid

i know, that exactly why i started dirt this year. It just turns out our tracks got closed...go figgure. I would run other places like raw roots or something but i have to make nitro onroad my primary racing.


----------



## psycho02

Yeah I hear you there you gotta go where the sponsorship is. You can always check out hesperia on a sunday J-glo knows where that is. And You should definitely hit r-n-l this winter on a saturday.


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah, maybe. I need to get ready for Cleveland first thow. Which means i need to put out some dough. I need a charger, batteries, spedo and motors of course.


----------



## psycho02

I saw your post in the offroad swap and sell j-glo. Yeah the buggy is my pride and joy. 2wd buggy is like the formula one class for electric racing. And I do love the buggies. But never fear I am not done with buggies NEVER. Just going home to associated the part # for the b4 is already out and I already have one on order.


----------



## psycho02

You runnin' mod steven? I know they have handouts in stock.


----------



## KawadaKid

Its possible. Most likely stock but i still need brushes. for all my motor work , i just give them to my "sponsor" hyena motors and let jeff deal with them.


----------



## psycho02

hyena motors? who the heck is that?


----------



## KawadaKid

A Mr. Jeff Hirdes. He builds a killer motor. We started calling them hyena motors (his nick name is Hyena boy, u would know if u ever heard him laugh) and it stuck and Hyena Motors was born. Hyena Power baby!:thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

Ohhhh isee he is not necessarily sponsoring you then he is your wrench/tuner. I see


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah, thats why i said " "sponsor" "

So ur getting into this nitro game huh? Me and j-rock had a looong discution about the whole nitro VS eletric thing.


----------



## psycho02

Yeah i am playing with a nitro truck. It is pretty cool. I just got bored with electric truck and was looking for something else to do. After you drive electric buggies trucks are just boring. I still think that on the club level, electric produces the best racing and the best chances for new racers to learn how to race. I have been racing since 97 and am just now even looking at nitro. I think that anybody looking at racing nitro should have at least 3 to 4 years of racing experience in electric before they even consider racing nitro. this year I held back from nitro truck early in the season because I did'nt know who was gonna run it and if there would be anybody to race against but between the guys at raw roots and the guys at hesperia there is getting to be a nice knowledgeable competitve group of about 8 to 10 guys that I think will be fun to race. And it looks like that next season that raw roots and hesperia will get together and have some kind of series, which I think will be cool so I think that I will do the nitro truck thing there next year and maybe the mexors next year if I have time. I don't know if I will get super serious because to be honest if you get really serious in nitro you will be running some 30, 45, min mains and you need 2 people to pull that off with pit stops and everything. Which is another advantage to electric, you don't have to have a pit man to go racing. Nitro is fun though. so what did you and j-glo discuss about nitro vs electric?


----------



## psycho02

Hello JOHNNY!!!!!!!! RU GONNA SAY SOMETHING OR ARE YOU JUST ASLEEP AT THE KEYBOARD AGAIN?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Let's see... East Vs. West.

We have Dave Johnson, you have Apple Head.
We have the Redwings, you have the Griffins.
We have the Tigers, you... you... well you can have the Tigers if you want them.
We have the Lions, you... well same story here.
We are the Motor City, you make desks and chairs.


----------



## nitrorod

We have a lake you can swim in.....you have...the Detroit River



Motor City Hamilton said:


> *Let's see... East Vs. West.
> 
> We have Dave Johnson, you have Apple Head.
> We have the Redwings, you have the Griffins.
> We have the Tigers, you... you... well you can have the Tigers if you want them.
> We have the Lions, you... well same story here.
> We are the Motor City, you make desks and chairs. *


----------



## Phat Dakota

Don't forget J-rod, WE have the states best Hooter's Girls, they have what's left over 

And also I won't be making down to the mars race today, I haven't been feeling good the past few days. That and I made my way down to the paint store yesterday and found out it's going to around $400 just for paint and stuff for my truck, so I need to save some dough.


----------



## Greg Anthony

We have the Bruise Brothers, who will throw you in the Detroit River...


----------



## John Warner

WoW! Now I've heard about people going in
that river and never coming out, YiKeS!!

*Fred??? Haven't seen you here lately,
where is it your hiding!*


----------



## Greg Anthony

He's in a van,

down by the river...


----------



## jerrit1

psycho02 when you say r n l do you mean R&L Hobbies in Portage (Near Kalamazoo?).
I just started racing there (new to this forum too), I race an Ofna 1/8th 4WD nitro buggy, this winter I will be doing the indoor 2WD elec stadium truck (stock class).
I love their tracks (indoor and outdoor)
Thinking of putting a Big Jim MVP in my truckAnyone else run one of these, is there a huge difference between that and a P2K2 Pro (untweaked).

Thanks,

Jerrit
:wave:


----------



## John Warner

*Saturday:* Mostly cloudy skies. High 82F. Winds SW at 5 to 10 mph.

*Saturday night:* Rain showers in the evening with scattered thunderstorms arriving overnite. Low near 55F. Winds NNW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 50%.

*Sunday:* Showers and thundershowers in the morning, then mainly cloudy later on. High around 70F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.

*Sunday (24 hours):* Thunderstorms ending by midday. Highs in the low 70s and lows in the upper 30s.

Looking good for Saturday, but Sunday doesn't!


----------



## KawadaKid

shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## John Warner

Sunday..... Don't worry, I'll be there "R" word or shine. Besides, I just finished painting up and mounting a new body for the broken down old hunk of crap!


----------



## KawadaKid

Great! So i take it u will be running nitro with us cool people?


----------



## John Warner

Nitro..... Cool people???? Steven! Have you taken up drinking or something???


----------



## KawadaKid

Nooope. Is there something funny about that statement?:wave:


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *Nooope. Is there something funny about that statement?:wave: *


Nope, nothing funny about the statement, but you however.


----------



## John Warner

Steven..... I'm only teasing with you, WAKE UP!!


Eric..... What, your gonna join the rest of the
group and read, but NOT post anything???


----------



## KawadaKid

That type eh?


----------



## John Warner

Yup!


----------



## KawadaKid

C'mon E-Rock (haha, new nick name), POST!


----------



## KawadaKid

uh oh, looks like he left us.


----------



## Greg Anthony

*Racing In Detroit at Larry's Performance R/C's*

For those of you looking for a different place to come and play...

I talked to Larry last night over food at HOOTERS for a good while and just wanted to let everybody know what's up. As for racing, next Friday, Sept. 20th will be the season opener at the CURRENT building. Here's some info:

Sign in Closes at 7:15

Racing Starts at 7:30 SHARP


Classes:

1/12th stock
sedan stock (foam)
novice sedan (4-cell 19-turn)

any and all other classes as long as there are 4 people, such as rubber tire stk sedan, mod anything or 19turn sedan.

Give the guys at the shop a call at (586) 997-4840 if you need any more info, or would like to sign in early. 


ok, now an update about the new track... Larry hopes to have it open for business and racing at the new building by the first of October. For those of you who don't know, Larry's Performance R/C's is moving to a new location on Mound Road, just north of 18 1/2 Mile Rd. on the east hand side. It's the current LogoWorks building for those of you who know the area. Now, I know this has been of some concern to some of you, the carpet. Larry informed myself, and Dave and Mac, that he will be getting genuine CRC OZITE, and that Calandra assured Larry that the carpeting that he will be getting will be from the same batch as the carpeting that is going to be used at Cleveland this year. Larry has also stated that he probably won't be glueing down this new carpet untill probably after Cleveland, possibly not until next year.


----------



## nitrorod

I want to find someone to car pool with to the MORL race....If you are going Call me 224-0610


----------



## Lazer Lady

*Thank you*

Russ and I would like to thank all of you guys who came to race here today, we sure appreciate all of you making the trip & staying despite the rain. Your all a great bunch of guys! We hope you will come again. 

PS: Either Dave or someone who pitted by him left 2 tires and a tool. We set it aside for you, but we will require your drivers license, credit card and your first born son in order for you to get it back!! On second thought, skip the first born son...
You can lay claim to them and email me at [email protected] with your mailing address & I will send them to you.
Thanks again!!
-Russ & Leslie:wave:


----------



## KawadaKid

Wooo Hooo! Go GS! lol, Finaly got the good old vision in the winners circle. I know Fred would have been right there with me too. Stupid Belts!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Johnson

*racing*

Stop it keith, just stop it. I am still laughing from the above post.
It took me a while to post because I had to get myself 2gether!!!! Classic man, Classic! Vintage Hamilton there folks!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## Greg Anthony

Hey, John buddy, hehehe I still owe you one.. I think a 7x2 geared like a stockm with a Buds bumped mounted on the top of the shock tower will make due:lol: just remember, watch your back, I'll be there, lurking... I'll be there...


----------



## Guest

Nice Racing on Sat Steven! 

Although I think you biggest competition had some tough luck. (That blue and red car w/ the high spoiler...who was that?) I saw you guys running in practice and he was right beside you.  What was wrong with that thing? keept doing doughnuts every time it exited a corner! 

And who was driving that blue one that keept flying off the track out of the straight away!?!?:lol: 

Thanks again, Steven for answering my questions! It really helped.



The guy working at Ryders said I should get a Traxxas Nitro 4-Tec.....You know something?....I hate that car! The body stinks and I have heard horrors about the EZ start.


So, against all odds, Im going with a HPI RS4 2. Not your top of the line racer but it will work for me.

Did anyone have one there on Sat.? (I dont think I saw one)

Unfortunatly you wont see me on the track untill next year....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Go Detroit Lions! Care for a Detroit Lions Vs. the East Grand Rapids High School Eagles, grudge match? 

But! We are still gonna school ya on the carpet.


----------



## Greg Anthony

do I smell rug burning.. oops, that was DJ last year at Toledo.. nevermind


----------



## jerrit1

Detroit Lions vs East Grand Rapids High School , that doesn’t sound fair but what do I know, I went to Wyoming Park.  

Hey PinWheel, I bought a Nitro 4-Tec, out of the box it was not impressive, I changed the gear ratio to the smallest one and removed the exhaust baffle and I can't believe the almost uncontrollable power this thing has, I can do donuts all day on asphalt, on the straight away if I gun it, it will get squirmy from all 4 tires spinning, the acceleration is uncontrollable at WOT.

Also the electric start was over greased on many of the early production N4-Tec's causing the electric start to stop working, it is no longer a problem and I have never had a problem with it...it is VERY convenient and reliable.

Jerrit :wave:


----------



## Guest

Another down side to the 4-Tec is it only comes RTR right? I wanted to build mine...


----------



## KawadaKid

Haha, that Blue Car was our own Pete (pedro) Gamagio (jamamajo).


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

KawadaKid said:


> *Wooo Hooo! Go GS! lol, Finaly got the good old vision in the winners circle. I know Fred would have been right there with me too. Stupid Belts!:thumbsup: *


So I take it that the turnout saturday was pretty low....:devil:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Eastern Michigan
- Joe Louis Arena
- Greenfield Village
- Pine Knob
- Comerica Park
- Ford Field
- Aliya, Aretha, Unkle Cracker, Kid Rock
- Woodward Dream Cruise
- Fastest R/C racers in Michigan

Western Michigan
- AJ's Family Fun Center
- Alma Highland Festival
- The Bob (as in Gay Bob???)
- Birdie's Snow Sports
- Co Hooker Charter Service
- Dog n' Suds Drive In
- The second tier of R/C racers in Michigan

Man... how many hits can I throw at ya' before Jonny chimes in???


----------



## Guest

Which car is more compeditive stock? (Or as close to stock as you can get.)

Traxxas Nitro 4-Tec

HPI RS4 2 kit 

Or

The

OFNA OB4 (this one is streching it...I would have to be used. And I dont think Ryders has a lot of parts for it.)

Mainly I am looking at the first two...the OB4 is just hovering in the back of my mind....


----------



## nitrorod

Dont start with Dog n' Suds...Montague is my hometown.



Motor City Hamilton said:


> *Eastern Michigan
> - Joe Louis Arena
> - Greenfield Village
> - Pine Knob
> - Comerica Park
> - Ford Field
> - Aliya, Aretha, Unkle Cracker, Kid Rock
> - Woodward Dream Cruise
> - Fastest R/C racers in Michigan
> 
> Western Michigan
> - AJ's Family Fun Center
> - Alma Highland Festival
> - The Bob (as in Gay Bob???)
> - Birdie's Snow Sports
> - Co Hooker Charter Service
> - Dog n' Suds Drive In
> - The second tier of R/C racers in Michigan
> 
> Man... how many hits can I throw at ya' before Jonny chimes in??? *


----------



## jerrit1

PinWheel, I think the 4-Tec is more competitive stock if for nothing else than it comes "stock" with a 2-speed tranny and does 51mph out of the box, the RS4 2 does not have a 2-speed stock, it is an optional upgrade.
With the 2-speed though the RS4 is the better car, for more money of course.

Jerrit :wave:


----------



## KawadaKid

Ha...Ha Ha...funny one Bill 

The 4-tech claims 51 mph out of the box but i think thats just a claim. I have never seen one go that fast. I dont recomend the 4-tech over the rs4, but i do recomend the NTC3 over the rs4.


----------



## jerrit1

Nope, not just a claim, I've seen it get clocked by radar.
I raced mine against a friend driving a car....50mph bone stock.
After proper engine break in of course.
I saw a bone stock Duratrax Street Force GP RTR do 51.7mph out of the box and it costs less than the N4-Tec.
With a 2-speed it's easy to do.

Jerrit :wave:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Just b/c one car is faster than the other doesn't make it any better. So what if one car has a two speed and the other doesn't. I would still reccomend the RS4 over the Duratrax or Traxxas for a starter. Why you ask??? B/c it's a better car, plain and simple. Besides our track really doesn't require you to have a two speed. In fact if you've noticed the guys that are always the fastest only get their car into 2nd gear for the last part of the straight and nowhere else. Did you know Cliff Lett holds the current world's record for the fastest 4wd electric sedan and pan car? His ELECTRIC TC3 went 94mph and his ELECTRIC L3O went almost 112mph, but he had to go to a half mile oval that full size cars use. So, just b/c your car is faster than mine doesn't mean you'll win the race, b/c slower is faster.


----------



## jerrit1

Alright Phat Dakota, take it easy there buddy, if you read my post thoroughly you will see me say the RS4 is a better car.
But the 4-Tec can be made faster for less money.
If money was no object we'd probably all be driving Serpent Vector NT's.
Your right about most cars barely getting into 2nd gear on the straight, but that's because they are geared wrong.

Fact:

Out of the box my 2-speed Nitro 4-Tec has slower acceleration than a single speed Nitro RS4 but a higher top speed, but that top speed is not useable on most racetracks.

However, when I regeared my 4-Tec the top speed (51mph) reduced to 46mph but the acceleration is just plain amazing and nearly uncontrollable. :devil: 
2nd gear hits very fast, before I'm even half way down our 100ft straight at my track.
I hit 46mph about 3/4ths of the way down the straight, just in time to brake HARD for the turn, which is where I usually screw up and should learn a lesson from you, slower is often faster .  

Jerrit :wave:


----------



## KawadaKid

Besides, do think a beginer driver should be driving something that fast? sure its nice to be able to say "my car goes 50" but its not necessary. Technicaly my car could do a hundred, i would need some serious $$$ for mods so i could put a .21 in it, BUT IT COULD DO IT!

A two speed is just one more aspect to confuse a newbie. a Single Speed RS4 or a nitro TC3 would be his best bet just due to quality and parts availability.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Man! I can't wait to get back into Nitro.

And Offroad.

And Oval.

And anything else I can think of...

:devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## nitrorod

What? How you doing all that?



DamageIncRacing said:


> *Man! I can't wait to get back into Nitro.
> 
> And Offroad.
> 
> And Oval.
> 
> And anything else I can think of...
> 
> :devil: :devil: :devil: *


----------



## KawadaKid

Magic.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Ancient Chinese Proverb- Good things come to those who wait. I'll just say all my problems will soon be a thing of the past... :devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

like i said, ...Magic.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Oh ye of little faith. Think back to what happened at the end of April. Who's negligence caused it? What have I had in the works since? Wait for it... If you know and remember, don't put it on here...:devil:


----------



## nitrorod

What was the lucky number on that fortune cookie?



DamageIncRacing said:


> *Ancient Chinese Proverb- Good things come to those who wait. I'll just say all my problems will soon be a thing of the past... :devil: *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Not a drop of magic involved.:devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I see Johnny Boy has joined our little party.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Johnny Boy, your IM is ringing!


----------



## KawadaKid

Touring Car Nitro - Foam Tire 
7 Steven Stewart - GS Vision
3 Tom Gilhoran - NTC3
4 Brian Jackson - Reflex
6 Tony Raison - NTC3
2 John Warner - NTC3
1 Fred Knapp (TQ)- Reflex 
5 Dave Walton - Mugen MTX2


----------



## Greg Anthony

Steven, what was your fastest single lap of the day?


----------



## John Warner

*2002 MORL Final Standings* 

Below are the final standings for the 2002 MORL Series. 

Congratulations to everyone and thank you for your participation. 

I will be checking out the money situation (I only broke even at the MORL Canton and MORL Ann Arbor races since the race fees were so low) and get a trophy quote so that I can see what I can do for trophies (ie: I want to have top 10 trophies for Stock TC Any Tire since that was the largest class overall). I'll let folks know what the 'deal' is once I know what it is. There will be at least top 3 trophies for each class. 

*Only the following classes will be getting trophies:* 
Touring Stock - Any Tire 
Touring Stock - Spec Tire 
Truck/Buggy Stock 
Truck/Buggy Mod/Nitro 
Touring Nitro - Spec Tire 
Touring Nitro - Foam Tire 

Again, the points trophies will most likely be handed out at the first CRL race. 

-Rich 

*Touring Stock - Any Tire *
1 Greg Anthony 492 
2 Dave Johnson 381 
3 Jeff Cook 363 
4 David Woellper 338 
5 Carlos Perez 325 
6 Mac Keith 323 
7 Dan Burnham 308 
8 Shawn Ebeler 304 
9 Geno Morin 299 
10 PDP 290 
11 Mark Adams 261 
12 Barry Z 247 
13 Derek Manchester 247 
14 Bobby Flack 242 
15 Eric Kelly 225 
16 Phil Borges 216 
17 Ray Juhl 190 
18 Brett Taylor 189 
19 Basil Johari 183 
20 Frank Johnson 178 
21 Frank Fontaine 174 
22 Barb Bury 170 
23 Tim Bruno 169 
24 Nora Morin 156 
25 Chris Diamond 155 
26 Jim Rousseau Sr. 133 
27 Walter Henderson 124 
28 Willie Thomas 124 
29 Tim Stamper 121 
30 Chico Alvarado 120 
31 Brian Bowen 117 
32 Chuck Hartmeyer 116 
33 Russ Raden 114 
34 Brian Anthony 113 
35 Jim Rousseau Jr. 113 
36 Randy B 110 
37 Raisin 106 
38 Wayne Smith 106 
39 Brian Thomas 104 
40 Dominic Pellegrini 103 
41 Rick Monahan 102 
42 David Smith 100 
43 Kevin Smith 99 
44 Dave Manchester 98 
45 Ron Viney 97 
46 Eric Cook 96 
47 Ken Douglas 95 
48 Al Yarmack 94 
49 Doug Tafel 93 
50 Eric McKay 93 
51 Jon Ferman 93 
52 Butch Beebe 92 
53 Jimmy Holstein 92 
54 DaRoy Freeman 91 
55 AJ Warner 90 
56 Orea Noyes 90 
57 Brandy Elston 89 
58 Odus Christian 89 
59 TJ McKay 89 
60 Tom McKay 89 
61 JD Becker 88 
62 Kenny Martz 87 
63 Sean Hansel 87 
64 Shane Praay 87 
65 Jon McGeorge 85 
66 Shawn Chounard 84 
67 Cecil Picardal 82 
68 Ryan Blanchard 82 
69 JW 78 
70 Richard Byrd 74 
71 Garrett Warner 68 
72 Ron Blanchard 68 

*Touring 19-turn - Foam Tire* 
1 Tim Stamper 203 
2 Ted Flack 117 
3 Andrew Murany 113 
4 Jason Harp 112 
5 Jeff Cook 112 
6 Kevin Marcy 108 
7 Nick Bol 108 
8 Willie Thomas 104 
9 Jason Mietelka 104 
10 Bill Wood 101 
11 Shawn Deron 100 
12 Rick Bol 97 
13 Paul Ruszkowski 95 
14 Brett Taylor 93 
15 Steve Sewell 90 
16 Nick Johnson 90 
17 Mike Kingsley 87 
18 Odus Christian 85 

*Touring Stock - Spec Tire* 
1 Greg Anthony 416 
2 Andrew Murany 318 
3 Dan Burnham 296 
4 Jerrod Glover 287 
5 Dave Johnson 211 
6 Ken Bates 208 
7 Raisin 203 
8 Ray Juhl 199 
9 Geno Morin 198 
10 Derek Manchester 109 
11 Mac Keith 105 
12 Fred Baumgartner 103 
13 Phil Borges 101 
14 Frank Fontaine 97 
15 Doug Tafel 96 
16 Jim Packard 94 
17 Ron Blanchard 90 

*Truck/Buggy Stock* Good job Dave Woellper!!
1 David Woellper 425 
2 Butch Beebe 410 
3 Dan Burnham 307 
4 Bob Cates 300 
5 Carlos Perez 203 
6 Mike Pellegrini 104 
7 Nora Morin 102 
8 Dominic Pellegrini 99 
9 Lauren Wood 99 
10 Nick Hyman 98 
11 Douglas Adkins 96 
12 Marinna Praay 96 

*Truck/Buggy Mod/Nitro* 
1 Bob Cates 308 
2 Dominic Pellegrini 306 
3 Mike Pellegrini 295 
4 Butch Beebe 207 
5 Richard Byrd 100 
6 Tim Bruno 99 
7 Damon Rice 99 

*Touring Nitro - Spec Tire* Aaron beat Rich... whoooohooooo!
1 Aaron Bomia 452 
2 Rich Chang 440 
3 Fred Baumgartner 431 
4 Ken Bates 403 
5 Shawn Ebeler 309 
6 Carlos Perez 305 
7 Steven Stewart 288 
8 Chuck Hartmeyer 209 
9 Derek Manchester 207 
10 Jesse Beeker 207 
11 JD Becker 199 
12 Vaughn White 196 
13 Jerrod Glover 192 
14 Joe Mininni 120 
15 Russ Raden 118 
16 Dennis King 117 
17 Barry Z 115 
18 Ted Flack 113 
19 Maurice Davis 105 
20 Brian Klein 95 
21 Chuck Collins 95 
22 Walt Henderson 95 
23 Jason Becker 94 
24 Pat Hough 93 

*Touring Nitro - Foam Tire* Way to go Fred!!!! 
1 Fred Knapp 413 
2 John Warner 409 
3 Brian Jackson 393 
4 Tony Raison 378 
5 Dave Walton 370 
6 Mike Vasilion 305 
7 Tom Gilhoran 289 
8 Nick Terwilliger 287 
9 Josh Cyrul 222 
10 Jay Mowl 222 
11 Walt Henderson 221 
12 Steven Stewart 204 
13 Bobby Flack 204 
14 Pete Helmer 201 
15 Damon Converse 115 
16 Aaron Bomia 114 
17 Ted Flack 112 
18 Barry Z 107 
19 Tim Brink 107 
20 Mike Slaughter 107 
21 Fred Baumgartner 105 
22 Tom Heys 103 
23 Rosie Maze 90 
24 Steve McGeorge 88 
25 Robert Gardner 86


----------



## Guest

Wait a minute...I said compeditive remember? Not fastest. I know which one is fastest.

The 4-Tec probably could go 50 er 60 or whatever! But if it takes a 1/4 of a mile to get there it does me no good.

So we are back to the original opinion. THE 4-TEC looks horrible...so lets go with a RS4

Now for another question.

I have an electric Tamyia Lunch Box (wow thats an old one 1987!)
Any way it has a machanical speed control. I wanted to take the servos (They are newer than '87 ) and put them on a Nitro when i get it.

I just got the gears all greased up and put in a new battery (that I got on Sat.) THE THING WAS FAST (at least faster than before) 

The problem is the servo keept freezing and the car wouldnt stop. I broke 2 body posts and cracked the body all on one battery...3 different crashes. 


My Radio batts were at about 50% so maybe that had something to do with it...it also sticks when the battery is low (but not nearly dead)

If I stick that thing in a nitro im going to kill someone! What can I do?


----------



## KawadaKid

U know Greg, im not sure.


----------



## KawadaKid

Great Job Dave. Did u take every race?


----------



## Guest

missed a race and still got 4th  o john switched name


----------



## mxatv151

*good job!!!!!!!*

Just wanted to say good job to all the GLRC racers in the MORL series I know all of us had problems at one time or another, but that last race, in the rain, we all kept running, and man what fun that was 

Cant wait for indoor now that i have a 1/12 scale yes i have a 1/12 scale now. so keep the toes off the carpet or i might just put a new swoosh in them nikes of yours:devil:


----------



## mxatv151

*1/12 scale problems*

which speed control should i choose for the asc. 1/12 scale?
i've been told to get the atom....... is it comparable w/ the c-2?
and how much are they normally?

also i have no clue how to set this thing up so any help here or at the track will be nice.......thanx 

mr.clean


----------



## KawadaKid

NP Tony, im sure we will figgure something out.


----------



## Rich Chang

Get a LRP Quantum if you can. 

The Atom has a higher onboard resistance. If you are going to go with Novak, go with a rendition of the Cyclone. Most 1/12ths are under weight anyways so the weight difference between the Atom and Cyclone is not a factor.

-Rich


----------



## John Warner

Wally World said:


> *missed a race and still got 4th  o john switched names *


Yep, that's it.... I switched Freds and my names simply because I wanted him to have the 413 (Chrysler Hemi) and I could have the awesome Chevrolet 409! How'ed that song go that the Beach Boys sang??? She's real fine my 409!!!


----------



## psycho02

Exactly tony what rich said is right get a quantum. And finally someone was litening to me 12TH SCALE IS MANDATORY thank you for your compliance tony.


----------



## Phat Dakota

What happens to 1/12th scale when everyone stops showing up to run it? Will it still be mandatory? I know last year we were saying the same thing and kaput! Sorry to be so harsh, just a little p/o'd b/c the doctor peetered around for a week before telling me I had strep! So if anyone has been around me in the past week and starts to feel bad I'd go to the doctor asap. *%^$*%$ HMO's!! 

Anyway, Hey John I was wondering if you had an airbrush and compressor?? I almost forgot we'll need one when we paint the truck. If not does anyone else have one I could borrow????


----------



## psycho02

everybody had just better bring a 12th scale that is all.


because if they don't they will just have to watch me run mine.


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> * Anyway, Hey John I was wondering if you had an airbrush and compressor?? I almost forgot we'll need one when we paint the truck. *


No need to borrow one, I have three of them, two brand new Paasche's (one's dual, one's single action) and the other one is made by ???? but it works perfectly!


----------



## John Warner

Ken....

Don't worry, 1/12 scale will not fade away this year as it has in the past. My thought is that everybody should have one because their cheaper to buy in the first place, they only use four cells, their as fast or faster than most sedans, almost anybody can set one up, bodies are much cheaper AND you get to drive it for eight minutes instead of only five!

We just have to show the others that we won't allow that class to fail as it has in the past couple of years. Persistiance baby, that's the answer! (I think???)


----------



## psycho02

Your right John the problem is that in the past everybody just kept having the attitiude that nobody is going to run it so why should I. Well this year like I said if we don't have a class I will run mine just to turn laps with it. WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO 12TH SCALE IS MANDATORY BABY AND YOU DON'T WANT TO BE STANDING ON THE TRACKS WHEN THIS FREIGHT TRAIN COMES STORMING THROUGH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Denney

I'll be there to run with you - as the new owner of a rules-mandated Carpet Knife!!!

Denney


----------



## psycho02

Thank you denny your compliance is greatly appreciated and duley noted.


----------



## nitrorod

Denny did you get a new one or used? Is it the Bloody one?


----------



## Denney

Got it used (barely used!) from the same guy I bought my Losi from. It's a std version & came with a bunch of spares, new body, & 6 sets of tires (4 new), all for $100.

Does anyone know if there is someone locally that can rematch batteries? I wanted to convert 2 6-cell packs to 4-cell.

Thanks, Denney


----------



## nitrorod

Good deal Denny. Try John I think he knows someone.


----------



## Rich Chang

What do you consider local?  If Sterling Heights area is local enough, Big John Zubak will zap and match batteries for a small fee. You can find contact info for him at www.speedjuice.com.


-Rich


----------



## KawadaKid

John, my Kawada one way DOES use two bearings.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Would you like to buy a Kawada... cheap?


----------



## KawadaKid

No thanks. I got million of them. I have like 5 wide chassis and one narrow chassis and enouhg side plates for 4 or five cars. I heard a rumor that RC imports will be importing them now. So maybe i can get an alcyone 2!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Touring Nitro - Foam Tire Way to go Fred!!!! 
1 Fred Knapp 413 
2 John Warner 409 
3 Brian Jackson 393 
4 Tony Raison 378 
5 Dave Walton 370 
6 Mike Vasilion 305 
7 Tom Gilhoran 289 
12 Steven Stewart 204 
14 Pete Helmer 201 

Thanks John, Maybe you guys will have better luck on the carpet? Not.


----------



## KawadaKid

Dont worry about my luck, watch out for my skills!:thumbsup: 

Its all about the Kawada...


----------



## Fred Knapp

KawadaKid said:


> *Dont worry about my luck, watch out for my skills!:thumbsup:
> 
> Its all about the Kawada... *


Steven, I'm not worried about your luck, skills or your kawada.
Its all about the fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrorod

yo Fred Nextell me.


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *yo Fred Nextell me. *


How about NexTime?


----------



## KawadaKid

<--700 posts!


----------



## nitrorod

^
|
|
|
Needs a life


----------



## KawadaKid

/\
|
|
|
|
Needs a Kawada


----------



## psycho02

^
|
|
|
Both of you need a 12th scale car. it is mandatory you know?


----------



## KawadaKid

I Have one. A 12L3


----------



## psycho02

^
|
|
|
|
needs to run his 12l3


----------



## KawadaKid

/\
|
|
|
|
|
Needs to give me 4 cell packs or money.


----------



## psycho02

^
|
|
|
|
|
sponsored driver asking for a handout.

(promatch batts $30 a pack good numbers check em out)


----------



## KawadaKid

<-----Sponsored driver drives for company that doesnt bother with electric hooey.


----------



## psycho02

well then u picked the wrong company


----------



## psycho02

electric is constant. nitro comes and goes.


----------



## KawadaKid

NOOOPE! I love GS. They treat me so good as they do any of their costomers.


----------



## KawadaKid

it only comes and goes cuz of this thing we have, called winter. maybe u have heard of it?


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *it only comes and goes cuz of this thing we have, called winter. maybe u have heard of it? *


Winter??? Is that where those funny little white things fall from the sky every once in a while, and it seems to be a little cooler when you go outside?!? I believe I've heard of these things you speak of!


----------



## John Warner

Andy C., Jim Y. is trying to get in touch with you!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy...Still lurking about?


----------



## Phat Dakota

John Warner said:


> *Andy C., Jim Y. is trying to get in touch with you! *


Thanks for letting me know, I'll give him a call.


----------



## John Warner

WhoooBoy, looks like the 1/12 scale class is really
gonna take off, and we haven't moved indoors yet!

Here's a partial list of known participents.....

Ken K.
Myself
Jerrod G.
Fred K.
Steven S.
Bill D.
Mike S.
Dave Wa.
A.J. W.
Dave Wo.
Jeff B.
Jeff H.
Denny B.
Tom G.
Tony R.
Total to date: 15 and counting!

Anybody else I've missed??


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

I gotta admit, I'm starting to think that everyone really is serious about 1/12th scale. Guess I gotta build that car sooner than I thought....


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah bill you better get wrenching..


----------



## John Warner

Yes Mr. DaRoot'e'yeah, it will become reality this season! 

Questions...

When was the last time you broke something on a 1/12 scale car?? And then it was what... a lower arm, or maybe a body post?? When was the last time you had to run out and buy the latest tire of the week to be competitive with your 1/12th scale???.... Never! Grey rears & purple fronts is all you'll ever need!! And 8 minutes run time, yippee!!!

Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Just got the 1/12 up and running baby, Sweet.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Just got the 1/12 up and running baby, Sweet. *


Yeah, I heard you were "visiting" the hobby shop!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, that crappy futaba took a dump on me.


----------



## psycho02

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  I told ya baby 12TH SCALE IS MANDATORY THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And you definitely don't want to be in the way when that freight train of 12th scale cars comes flying through. I am almost ready. I will be ordering batteries and tires this week and next week and building up for the MINI CAR MAYHEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That we are all going to partake in this winter. Why you ask? well did'nt you hear?IT'S MANDATORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The only question I have though John is there going to be a tire truer around that we in the club can use? I would'nt want anybody to not be able to run because they could not get there tires trued. I think that will go a long way to keeping everybody motivated about the class. Every body needs to share knowledge and resources so that everybody can have a good time. If you know how to make a fast 12th scale motor let eveybody know. If you know any tips share them. That way everybody in the club will get good at 12th scale and we can take over the whole freakin c.r.l. this winter. Have our whole club just take over the top 10 in points for 12th scale.AND MAKE THOSE FREAKIN EAST SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIDE HOMERS EAT THEIR FREAKIN WORDS.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Yeah, that crappy futaba took a dump on me. *


What did you end up buying?


----------



## psycho02

did I say freakin enough times or what?  :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

^
1
1
1
1
Yeah, Like he said!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *What did you end up buying? *


JR Z3550 Mini


----------



## psycho02

which post fred? the long crazy one. or the one where I asked if I said freakin too many times?


----------



## bustedparts

Put one more on the list for 12th scale!


----------



## Fred Knapp

psycho02 said:


> *which post fred? the long crazy one. or the one where I asked if I said freakin too many times? *


The long Crazy one. he, he, he.


----------



## John Warner

Uhhhhhh, Ken..... Tire truer... Yes. 

And the reason 1/12th scale will prevail this season is..... "Persistence"!


----------



## psycho02

I am telling you johnny we need to grow ourselves a nice little army of 12th scale soldiers and just blitz the east side of the state with our speed. We have enough good drivers over here. We could do it. WE NEED everyone to step up and do their part though (even you steven stewart) COME ON 12TH SCALE IS AWESOME EVERYONE. and it's MANDATORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    :thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

PRIVATE WINKELMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DO YOU HAVE A 12TH SCALE CAR? OR WILL YOU STILL BE NEEDING SOME HELP IN THAT DEPARTMENT SOLDIER?


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ken, are you pumped or what?


----------



## psycho02

YES SIR MAJOR PROVERETTI I AM VERY PUMPED UP.I hav'nt raced in a few weeks and I get this way when I go too long in between races. But I am serious people need to realize that right now 12th scale is one of the cheapest forms of racing. AND there is no other form of racing that will help you be good at all other forms of racing like 12th scale will. I mean seriously 12th scale is like the formula 1 of r/c and we need to do it ALOT this winter. You guys might think I am playing but as far as I am concerned my taxi cab can sit on the shelf and collect dust. ITS ALL ABOUT THE 12TH SCALE BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Good, Its all about 1/12 scale. Lets just do it.


----------



## bustedparts

Help needed in the 12th scale department,sir


----------



## psycho02

I can hook you up Now drop and give me 1oo laps


----------



## bustedparts

Are the gong to be stock and mod in 12 scale?


----------



## Guest

ya 12th scale ya ya 12th scale.12th scal rocks


----------



## psycho02

we will probably all want to start in stock for 1 reason it will be fast enough trust me. the second reason is the more people we have racing against each other the hotter the competition will be and we will all get better quicker.


----------



## bustedparts

That sounds good to me .Hey check your mail ken!


----------



## psycho02

^
|
|
|
|
| Look there I am doing my part another 12th scale recruit.


----------



## bustedparts

* psycho02 * 12th scale pimp!


----------



## psycho02

EXACTLY I TURN EM ALL OUT.


----------



## Guest

ken this is dave.sorry im not a recriut :wave:


----------



## psycho02

oh sorry dave I should have been more clear private bustedparts is the new recruit. Shoot you have probably run more 12th scale than I have.


----------



## Guest

o but true


----------



## psycho02

Don't you worry though Wally we are all going to turn alot of 12th scale laps this year did'nt you hear IT'S MANDATORY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Okay, here's a few thought's that should help 
make our 1/12th scale involvement a little better.....

1/12th scale ONLY trophy race.

1/12th scale ONLY series race.

Special entry fee discounts for
1/12 scale car as a second entry.

Technicial 1/12th scale layouts.


How are these thoughts for starters???


----------



## psycho02

that all sounds pretty good but you have to change the wording on the discount. don't call 12th scale a second class. Call it the #1 class and offer a discount to the sedan guys if they enter a 12th scale car.


as far as track layouts, is'nt the ifmar rule 6 foot wide lanes?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *that all sounds pretty good but you have to change the wording on the discount. don't call 12th scale a second class. Call it the #1 class and offer a discount to the sedan guys if they enter a 12th scale car.
> 
> 
> as far as track layouts, is'nt the ifmar rule 6 foot wide lanes? *


IFMAR??? You didn't just mention IFMAR did you????
I would imagine we'll be using the *ROAR* rules!


----------



## psycho02

yeah yeah yeah Johnny but ar'nt most of the roar rules fashioned after ifmar rules. yeah yeah yeah I know you are some kind of roar hotshot or something like that Mr assistant on road director of region 5. But the real point is are the lanes 6 feet or not if not what are they?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *yeah yeah yeah Johnny but ar'nt most of the roar rules fashioned after ifmar rules. yeah yeah yeah I know you are some kind of roar hotshot or something like that Mr assistant on road director of region 5. But the real point is are the lanes 6 feet or not if not what are they? *


Yes Sir, six foot lanes are the norm....
however eight foot lanes are also allowed.


----------



## nitrorod

1st gunnery 1/12th scaler Glover reporting in from the front lines. Riders is selling mini servos and such at an alarming rate.


----------



## psycho02

That tells me that there is a massive buildup happening and that the troops are preparing for a massive attack on the ozite.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *That tells me that there is a massive buildup happening and that the troops are preparing for a massive attack on the ozite. *


Did I hear tell that there may even be an East vs West battle at Fort GLRC????


----------



## psycho02

nope it will be a massacre and we will have a barbeque with their remains. ha ha ha   :thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *nope it will be a massacre and we will have a barbeque with their remains. ha ha ha   :thumbsup: :devil: *


Oh, this is just plain bad but I couldn't help myself......
Will we be having a barbeque or a pig roast???

Sorry


----------



## Guest

you guys are nuts....:lol:


----------



## KawadaKid

yes, yes they are.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

All this talk about 12th scale and char'b'quing the losers remains is indeed a little strange. Do we have a confirmed indoor track yet? Just curious... :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

I haven't heard anything, I do know that John is working on the a place and J-Glo is working on the rink.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I hate to say it, but I'd like to see us get the rink again. As long as we didn't have the same problems as last year with the landlord... Couldn't beat the location... :devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

DamageIncRacing said:


> *I hate to say it, but I'd like to see us get the rink again. As long as we didn't have the same problems as last year with the landlord... Couldn't beat the location... :devil: *


Only time will tell. I'm with you though, location, location, location.


----------



## psycho02

Hey those darn east siders started this thing we are just going to finish it. And Johnny it dos'nt matter what kind of meat it is pork of otherwise as long as it tastes like sweet victory.:devil: :thumbsup:


----------



## mike vasilion

I think you east v. west guys should settle it in Cleveland. Or are you too scared to put your money where your mouth is?lol:wave:


----------



## mike vasilion

BTW Lansing is neutral. At least from my point of view.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *
> Only time will tell. I'm with you though, location, location, location. *


Okay, here's the deal on last years building. At first the new "landlord" Fernando (not Enrique Ayala) wanted to increase the rent by a thousand dollars which would bring it to $4,000.00 a month. However, he decided to let us have it for the three thousand BUT.... we'd have to put up an additional $3,000.00 deposit which would bring the move in cost to $6,000.00. And personally, my guess is we'd never see our deposit money back.


----------



## John Warner

mike vasilion said:


> *I think you east v. west guys should settle it in Cleveland. Or are you too scared to put your money where your mouth is?lol:wave: *


Never fear my dear, we'll be there. At least quite a few of us anyway!

Yes, we can accept Lansing to be netural, but with reservations!


----------



## mike vasilion

John Warner said:


> *Never fear my dear, we'll be there. At least quite a few of us anyway!
> 
> Yes, we can accept Lansing to be netural, but with reservations! *


reservations are already set, if you get my meaning.


----------



## John Warner

mike vasilion said:


> *
> reservations are already set, if you get my meaning. *


This statement worries me, but believe it or not I DO get your meaning!!


----------



## psycho02

OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! THERE WILL BE NO SWITZERLANDS IN THIS WAR EITHER YOU ARE WITH THE EAST OR THE WEST EVERYONE ELSE GET OUT OF THE WAY.  :devil:  :devil:


----------



## groundhogg

John, you guys are still racing tomorrow, right?

Looking for a place to race on a Saturday.


----------



## bustedparts

Here we go again! You need a fix !


----------



## bustedparts

INDOOR Whats the skinny on the location???Times?Its getting to be that time soon!


----------



## bustedparts

One more question.Is the club going to have a outdoor track next year?


----------



## John Warner

groundhogg said:


> *John, you guys are still racing tomorrow, right?
> 
> Looking for a place to race on a Saturday. *


Yep, providing it doesn't rain!


----------



## John Warner

Holy Shamoly is this a boring site to visit today!


----------



## Greg Anthony

I see that John... must be because it's so BORING over there!


----------



## John Warner

Greg Anthony said:


> *I see that John... must be because it's so BORING over there! *


Actually your 100% correct. And get this, I don't even live in Grand Rapids. I live about an hour away, and it's even MORE boring here out in the country! I haven't heard one single gunshot since the last time I visited Detriot. Well, that's not exactly true... there is a lot of hunters out here in the sticks, but their shooting at deer, not doing drive bys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

OhhhhhhhYaaaaaaa!!


----------



## John Warner

Newsflash......

I just found out that your Lions lost today,
how in the world did that ever happen???

Lemme guess.... they played against some high school team???



BaaaaaaaaaaaaHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psycho02

John you would find it hard to play football too if you played in Detroit. I don't know about you but I could'nt play ball knowing that I had to dodge bullets all day long. And you know that the spiffy new Ford field is right in the middle of the battlefield. LOTS of crossfire to duck.:devil: :lol:


----------



## BIGG-K

Grow up!!!!!!


----------



## psycho02

Hey sorry bigg K this was'nt started over here it was started over there.

Also there big fella you do realize that none of this is serious it is all just playing around right?


----------



## Rainn2378

John Warner said:


> *Actually your 100% correct. And get this, I don't even live in Grand Rapids. I live about an hour away, and it's even MORE boring here out in the country! *


Hey it's not always boring out here!!!!!


----------



## BIGG-K

Talking about Detroit is playing around. Trash talk about who has the best racers is all for fun. But attacking someone personally, thats serious. So lets just stick to trading paint on the carpet, and have fun.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Who's being attacked personnaly?? 

I think you're taking this a little more serious than it is. All of us are good friends and we know nothing is being taken seriously as far as the smack talk. If you think this is bad you should see it when we get on the track, we slander and smack talk back and forth just to get each other motivated!


----------



## Rainn2378

BIGG-K said:


> *Talking about Detroit is playing around. Trash talk about who has the best racers is all for fun. But attacking someone personally, thats serious. So lets just stick to trading paint on the carpet, and have fun.  *


That's normal for the people who are on this thread. You should hear some of the other stuff that gets said around here!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I'm sorry. I started the whole East Side Vs. West Side thing. I was just having fun. I didn't intent for all you West Side Wussies to hit your head on the floor, while ducking the internet drive by given by us East Siders. Will you forgive me? 

No... wait... I just have to get one more in... then I'm done.

Today's Detroit Free Press Sports Page - Redwings undefeated in pre-season.

Today's Grand Rapids Press - Otawa Hills Football 15, West Catholic 0.


----------



## Guest

> Today's Detroit Free Press Sports Page - Redwings undefeated in pre-season.


OK maybe i got this backwards...but didnt the red wings play them selves?:lol: :roll: 


Is the outdoor season done yet? or can I still catch one more race?

Also maybe you guys could help me out

Whats a good Racing Engine that wont put me in debter's Prison?:dude:


----------



## Phat Dakota

I wouldn't feel bad or sorry about starting the whole East/West stuff Hammy, after all it was only started to get everyone motivated about the indoor season that is rapidly approaching. I would have to say it worked too! About the only thing that we talk about on Sat. afternoon is where we will be at for the indoor season and how fast can we move into it. And hopefully this season we will have a bunch of racers getting into 1/12th scale. I'm pretty geeked about the completly new stadium stuff we will be making for this season. So don't feel bad about the rivalry thing, I wouldn't!


----------



## psycho02

DO NOT feel bad Hammy, eveybody else is having fun with it except bigg k. so keep em coming Hammy. This has been a blast and trust me we can all take it. And yeah you can throw red wings at us all day long but we are just as big on hockey as Hockey Town is so that does not bother us. Besides we can always throw the Lions AND the Tigers back at you. And the reason g.r. had ottowa hills in the paper is because THEY could beat the Lions just like any of our High school teams could from over here. 


<----------------------------------


 


^
|
|
|

Me ducking the Internet drive by.


----------



## Guest

HAHAHAHA:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Just spattered Hot CO-CO all over my Computer!!!





<------------------

 

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Fred Knapp

PinWheel said:


> *
> Whats a good Racing Engine that wont put me in debter's Prison?:dude: *


You could buy a Speed Stocker ROAR/NORRCA legal for $14.00


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy!!! Maybe you should send Garret and his "little league" football team over to Detroit to show the Lions how to play...:devil:


----------



## psycho02

That reminds me John how is your team doing this year? how many games have you played. So far we are 3-0.


----------



## John Warner

We're 2-0 with Garrett in the QB spot!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Uh-oh!!! The words out now! The Lions will try to draft Garret now for a starter!!!:devil: :lol: :devil:


----------



## psycho02

YEAH SWEET. My boy is a half back and a linebacker he has 3 tds averaging about 15 yards a carry and has 26 tackles from the linebacker spot. Me and the wife have already labeled him "Meal Ticket" :lol:


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

John you got mail!


----------



## John Warner

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *John you got mail! *


Uh, NO Pete.... YOU got mail!!


Garrett's also the defensive captain, and plays OS linebacker or safety on the D side of the ball.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I play video games. Does that count? :devil:


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> *I play video games. Does that count? :devil: *


Only if your awake.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I only do five things a day. Eat. Sleep. Work. Race. And Video games...


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> *I only do five things a day. Eat. Sleep. Work. Race. And Video games... *


See.... I knew it, you forgot the being awake part!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I go through most of my day in a daze anyway... :devil:


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> *I go through most of my day in a daze anyway... :devil: *


What, like this is something that those of us that know you didn't already know???


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I admit it... Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> *I admit it... Was there ever any doubt? *


Not with me!!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Anthony

Hammie plays with himself to help hand/eye coodination....


----------



## DamageIncRacing

OUCH! That was cold man... :devil:


----------



## Greg Anthony

video games that is....


----------



## DamageIncRacing

In that case I recommend Gran Turismo... :devil:


----------



## Greg Anthony

actually I think he's playing Crash Team Racing.... for obvious reasons....


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Never played it... Any good?


----------



## John Warner

Greg Anthony said:


> *Hammie plays with himself to help hand/eye coodination.... *


Boy could I go a l o n g way with this one, but I'm gonna pass. I just hope he has a good eye doctor, and YOU don't have it on video tape!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

OUCH!!! Ouch ouch ouch... I think I'm gonna go before this gets any worse!:devil:  :devil:


----------



## psycho02

You know after reading some of MR Anthony's comments you would think he is coming over to the west side.:devil:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *You know after reading some of MR Anthony's comments you would think he is coming over to the west side.:devil: *


That would be just fine, we could use another quality driver for our line of defense!


----------



## Greg Anthony

no, I'm east side thru and thru, where your best defense is a good offence!:dude:


----------



## Greg Anthony

gee, I'm suprised that Hammie hasn't retaliated yet... must be getting slow in his old age... gee, he's ready for Masters next year, isn't he?:devil:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Hey... I just remembered. I taught Jeff Brown how to race, too. I am also partly responsible for Chuck Lonergon's speed. It comes from all those years we chased each other. So, let's recap here. All of these guys are now faster because of me: Mockerman, Brown, Lonergon.

Hey... I even noticed that Greg Anthony has gotten really fast after just one season of racing and pitting with me.

Hmmmmm...


----------



## Greg Anthony

gee, you can think all of what you want to... I think it was the R/C cross training and technical development....


----------



## nitrorod

Wow can I go to the Hammy school for speed?


----------



## Guest

> In that case I recommend Gran Turismo


You played GT3 yet? Man that is as close as it gets!.....:thumbsup: (well besides R/C...thats even better)


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Wow, can I go to the Hammy school for speed? *


I know I shouldn't go here, but I agree you need to attent his school, but a THREE year stint may be in order, with the first one dealing with your method of steering!!

LoL!!!


----------



## John Warner

Greg Anthony said:


> *no, I'm east side thru and thru, where your best defense is a good offence!:dude: *


Does this then indicate you'll be running back marker for us westsiders?????


----------



## John Warner

Greg Anthony said:


> *gee, you can think all of what you want to... I think it was the R/C cross training and technical development.... *


Cross training?? Is that related to cross dressing??? I think I'm beginning to understand you Eastsiders a little better now!!

Man, I'm having way too much fun!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Man, what can I say? Guns, and retaliation and best defence, and OUCH!!! Ouch ouch ouche, and eye doctor, and video tape, and Crash Team, and plays with himself, and doing drive bys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, and dodge bullets all day long, and LOTS of crossfire, and attacking someone personally, and you should see it when we get on the track, and I'm sorry, and a massive buildup happening and that the troops are preparing for a massive attack, and it will be a massacre, and char'b'quing the losers remains, and nice little army.

Sounds more like a strange game of sex wars.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

knapster said:


> *Sounds more like a strange game of sex wars. *


This is starting to get way too weird.... I was kinda hoping one of my hobbies could at least be normal, but it seems I was wrong......


----------



## Greg Anthony

knapster...

honest, she didn't look like no cop I've ever seen....

(that's what MarkyMark said at the bar at the Champs last year)


----------



## Greg Anthony

knapster...

honest, she didn't look like no cop I've ever seen....

(that's what MarkyMark said at the bar at the Champs last year)


----------



## Guest

Every one goes indoor electric and the Nitro talk comes to this?.... 




I would have like a few more answers to the Engine question. What can I run that will keep up but wont kill by this way ---->$$$$$


----------



## Fred Knapp

How about a .15FE for $79.99?


----------



## KawadaKid

OS CVR perhaps. Good power, its rated at about 1 horse. It shouldnt be too much either.


----------



## Guest

Thanks I will look at them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey Pete, did you get over to the rink and lay some of your lingo on Fernando yet? hmmmm.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Hey Pete, did you get over to the rink and lay some of your lingo on Fernando yet? hmmmm. *


libertado, Pete said.... Enrique es un tornillo barato y él puede besar su como. ¡El puede tomar esa construcción y atascar lo donde el sol no brilla!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Now that you mention it, I thought thats what he'd say.


----------



## John Warner

Oh, by the way.... libertado is spanish for Fred. And the rest is something about where the sun doesn't shine!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Like I said, I thought thats what he'd say.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Now that you mention it, I thought thats what he'd say. *


I knew you'd know what he thought he'd say. Besides, it's the identical same thing only different!


----------



## John Warner

Originally posted by "Hammie"

Seven other tracks had put in for a race. We can only pick five. Here are the dates as of about an hour ago. 

10/27 Detroit 
11/17 Lansing 
12/15 Toledo 
01/19 Grand Rapids 
02/23 Jackson 

Points will be calculated on the best 3 of 5. That gives you two throw outs, in case you have a bad race or don't want to drive all the way from Cleveland during a snow storm. 

Flyers to follow, soon. 

As a long-term vision for the CRL, I would love to turn this into a series to establish national rankings. Couldn't you just see 10 regional CRLs as a means to qualify for the nationals. The top 10 from each region's points season would qualify. Host the nationals somewhere cool, along with an American LeMans Series event.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Greg Anthony said:


> *knapster...
> 
> honest, she didn't look like no cop I've ever seen....
> 
> (that's what MarkyMark said at the bar at the Champs last year) *


Well she must be something to behold.


----------



## Greg Anthony

my bad, I mis-quoted... it should of read she didn't look 50!!! lol


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Originally posted by "Hammie"
> 10/27 Detroit
> 11/17 Lansing
> 12/15 Toledo
> 01/19 Grand Rapids
> 02/23 Jackson
> *


I believe that works out to about 20 hours of driving.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *
> 
> I believe that works out to about 20 hours of driving. *


Not at the speeds YOU drive. Besides, you can always trade in the GMC truck of yours and get something like Hammie's corvette or even Rich's porsche. That'll get you there a little faster!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yes I could, but like J-rod I find my check book empty as well.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I know how you guys feel... My checkbook hasn't been opened in so long I think all the checks have decomposed... :lol: :devil:


----------



## psycho02

I know that I am a little late but I have to reply to Hammie on the fact that all our guys are faster because of him. How can he PROVE that? Maybe our guys made him faster.I believe that is the true case. 



<----------------------


 me still ducking the internet driveby.


----------



## Greg Anthony

First thing's first, sayin I'm fast because I pitted with Hammie is kinda like the sayin the sun comes up because ewe all have to go to work.... when in fact, the sun comes up anyways, and the real reason we all go to work, whether or not we will admit it, it to be able to afford to be able to play with our toy cars with our friends!


----------



## Greg Anthony

and John, I prefer the quiet whisper of a 93 cavalier... comes in under the radar. and it's just a little under 8 hours drive time for us over here!


----------



## Rich Chang

20 hours? That's what you guys get for living over on the West side.  (That will be my only participation in that goofy thread)

For me, it is about 13 hours of driving round trip from Ann Arbor, going around 80 mph. Most of the tracks are about 1 hour one-way for me (Larry's and Toledo are a bit longer), except for G.R. which is 2 hours one-way.

John - with all the crap I haul around for indoor season, I can't fit it in the Porsche anymore. 

However, I did, in the Yukon, haul by Willie Thomas last year heading to the G.R. CRL doing 98 mph the whole time on I-96 (stupid Yukon was governed at 99 mph - talk about good throttle control keeping that baby at 98. haha). The only reason why I found out it was him is b/c he came up to me at the race and said I blew by him like he was standing still. I told him that if he drove faster, that wouldn't happen. 

-Rich




knapster said:


> *
> 
> I believe that works out to about 20 hours of driving. *


----------



## BIGG-K

I am having fun with this, now that my wife showed me how to use spell check.    But I'll be having real fun when I'm racing. My work hours suck , so the CRL will be all I'll have this winter.


----------



## Greg Anthony

K~ sounds liek you need to get a job where you are on the computer all day, or the hours are more condusive to the rest of our r/c schedule


----------



## Phat Dakota

I don't know if anyone is interested, but I found good tires for CHEAP!

Has anyone checked out Team Orion's Tires?

ORN75000 Team Orion, TIRES-24mm SEDAN SLICKS, A type (4) 19.95 
ORN75001 Team Orion, TIRES-24mm SEDAN SLICKS, B type (4) 19.95
ORN75002 Team Orion, TIRES-24mm SEDAN SLICKS, C type (4) 19.95
ORN75003 Team Orion, TIRES-24mm SEDAN SLICKS, D type (4) 19.95

And Inserts:

ORN71001 Team Orion, ASPHALT RACING TIRE INSERTS, soft/yellow (4) 8.95
ORN71002 Team Orion, ASPHALT RACING TIRE INSERTS, medium/blue (4) 8.95 
ORN71003 Team Orion, ASPHALT RACING TIRE INSERTS, hard/black (4) 8.95 

And Wheels:

ORN73004 Team Orion, RIMS-24mm JB DISH SOFT, yellow (4) 6.95
ORN73005 Team Orion, RIMS-24mm JB DISH HARD, yellow (4) 6.95
ORN73006 Team Orion, RIMS-24mm JB DISH EXTRA HARD, yellow (4) 6.95



Notice all these are sold in quantities of 4!

which means an entire set of wheels, tires and inserts will only cost $35!

and you can get them from Stormer Hobbies here in the states, also did you notice that the wheels come in different compunds too, pretty cool I think:thumbsup:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I would take credit for Dave Johnson and Josh's speed, too, if I could. But, I was living in Grand Rapids during their formative years. I did spend some time living in Los Angeles, Chicago and St. Louis. In LA I ran club races with Brian Kinwald and Rick Howart. Those guys got pretty fast just after that. In Chicago it was Brian Juca. He's now one of the top Associated guys. Then it was St. Louis and Steve Lafara. And now Detroit. I think Dave Johnson would start slacking if he didn't know that I was coming to the track.

Coincidence... I think not!


----------



## psycho02

Everybody in the country is fast because of Hammie.:devil: Let's just all bow down to the r/c god right now. On the first through the sixth day of the week he made everyone in the country fast. He must have rested on the seventh day. I have one question for you Hammie. How are you going to pack all of your r/c stuff AND your gigantic head into your corvette and get to the races.:devil:  :devil: OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HERE WE GO AGAIN.


----------



## Greg Anthony

gee, and he was trying to get on my case.... Damn Hamilton, your worse then anyone I have even known... r/c, track and field, full sized car's (SCCA, regional's and national's)......


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Psycho - There goes your chance to get my speed help. I will now put a slow hex curse on your racing program.

And Greg - I want my chassis back, since I showed you how to cut that. And, I want my shock set up back. Oooh... and the 30 hours of time you spend using my Fantom dyno at Cleveland. And don't mention the number of tires trued on my truer. Look out Cleveland roomie... there may be a white tape line down the center of the room this year. I mean really... the number of hours you spent practicing meant nothing... NOTHING! It was just my presence that made you go fast. ADMIT IT!!!


----------



## Rich Chang

I feel like I am back in elementary school. :hat:


----------



## psycho02

aaaaaahhhhhhhh ahahahha thank you Hammie this is all a riot. I like playing around like this. In all seriousness though me being a dedicated off-road racer, I won't need any help from your hex. The learning curve alone will slow me down. Also it's not like you were gonna help me anyways I am from west Michigan. (although I almost moved to Ann Arbor a year ago.) So lets just take it to the carpet brother.CAN YOU SMELL WHAT THE HAMMIE IS COOKIN. yep and it stinks.  :devil:  :devil: 



<-------------------------

 




me 
STILL ducking the internet driveby.


----------



## Greg Anthony

gee, it is MY room thank you very much, should I have you pay first this year? 

And be on notice, you will not try to kick me out of the room this year like you almost did last year, I don't care if yoru woman is there or not....


----------



## Rich Chang

Forget elementary school. These lovers quarrels are quite entertaining!


----------



## Greg Anthony

well, if Keith wants the room for the same hooker that Mark was dancing with last year, I'll gladly get the hall out, and then firebomb the room!

OK, now I need to install the "Chang Bumper", for max. projectile trajectory!


----------



## KawadaKid

> John - with all the crap I haul around for indoor season, I can't fit it in the Porsche anymore.


Poor Rich... ...lol


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Greg Anthony said:


> *well, if Keith wants the room for the same hooker that Mark was dancing with last year....*


Ooooh, I might have to rethink going to cleveland. Sounding more interesting now.....:devil: 

I'm sure there are Hooters chicks in Ohio, too...... 

Now, how am I gonna cross state lines.......


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *Now, how am I gonna cross state lines....... *


Well, I guess the first thing you should do is let your parole officer know of your intentions, then the rest should be downhill!!


----------



## nitrorod

John speeks from experience.



John Warner said:


> *Well, I guess the first thing you should do is let your parole officer know of your intentions, then the rest should be downhill!! *


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *John speaks from experience.
> 
> *


Yep, but I've been done with that for a couple of years now. Wonder where that P.O. of mine went anyway? Last I heard about him, he was going to visit somebody in the Detroit area!!

:wave: :dude:


----------



## psycho02

If he went to Detroit on business you can forget about him, because he will retire before he deals with all the parolies over there.:devil:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *If he went to Detroit on business you can forget about him, because he will retire before he deals with all the parolies over there.:devil: *


Actually, I think he met up with somebody in a van down by the river!


----------



## psycho02

Ohhh well then you know he is probably in the bottom of the river by now. Which River would that be John? River Rouge maybe?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Ohhh well then you know he is probably in the bottom of the river by now. Which River would that be John? River Rouge maybe? *


I think it was the Detroit river,
just off the death valley drive exit ramp!!


----------



## psycho02

Either one works they are both on the EAST side.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Either one works they are both on the EAST side. *


Yep, and funny how it rhymes....

East is the least, and the West is the best!!


----------



## psycho02

EXACTLY


----------



## KawadaKid

so john, do we have a building yet?
 :roll: :devil:


----------



## psycho02

Ummmmm yeah what he^said
|
|
|:devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

drum roll please...


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *so john, do we have a building yet?
> :roll: :devil: *


And if we do are you prepared to work your ever lovin carcass off??

There's plenty to do.....

* Unload the BIG yellow #24 84 passenger bus.
* Lay out all carpeting for both tracks to remove wrinkles.
* Wash all polymere borders with lacquer thinner & simple green.
* Errect & paint drivers stand.
* Sweep/mop floors where carpet is to be laid.
* Build new scoring tower.
* Wire PA/computer system, and hang all speakers.
* Assemble pit tables.
* Rewire pit tables to code.
* Concession stand.
* Build additional pit tables to replace the discarded blue ones.
* Put down all carpeting using 12" wide double sided tape.
* I could go on and on, but I don't think I need to now do I????


----------



## KawadaKid

U Betcha! Do we have a board picked yet?:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *U Betcha! Do we have a board picked yet?:thumbsup: *


Yep, were gonna use the polymere ones from last year,
plus I plan on picking up more of it!!!!!!!!

I know, I'm a S.A. arn't I??


----------



## Rainn2378

Hey John are you still online?


----------



## KawadaKid

Suuuuure Aaaaare john!


----------



## nitrorod

So who is all racing this weekend both Saturaday here in GR and Sunday in Lansing?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *And if we do are you prepared to work your ever lovin carcass off??
> *


So, one could take that *if* as a definite maybe?


----------



## Greg Anthony

John said errect.... :dude:


----------



## Denney

Jerrod - Cory & I will be there Sat. This is the last outdoor race, right? Anything special going on? Any time/schedule changes?

Everyone got their 12th scale ready?????

Denney


----------



## rayhuang

*Question for JOhn Warner!!*

John,

Ray here from Ohio. I see you are on the ROAR Region 5 list of directors!!! I have some questions for you if you have time!! COuld you give me a ring sometime?

Thanks,
Ray Huang
1-888-551-1044 toll free


----------



## nitrorod

Glad to here you are running this weekend Denny. This may or may not be the last weekend for this year Oct. the 19th is Riders open house thing and we are planning on running for that to but it all depends on the weather. Racing is going to start at the normal time around noon this week. Nothing special going on that I know of but that could change. Mabey we should make the nitro guys run hour mains with no marshalls. I have one 12th scale ready and my knife on the way.



Denney said:


> *Jerrod - Cory & I will be there Sat. This is the last outdoor race, right? Anything special going on? Any time/schedule changes?
> 
> Everyone got their 12th scale ready?????
> 
> Denney *


----------



## Greg Anthony

John, does taht mean we will have a ROAR region 5 indoor champs this year?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

John a ROAR director? Well, there goes ROAR. No... wait... ROAR already sucks!

Hey Psycho - no kidding around here. If you need help, I will help anyone - even Westside scum. No, really... if you need set up help or advice, I'm always happy to share info.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Hammie will freely share any info your willing to soak up... whether it's good info or not that's another question... trust me, I know, how many other people were running blue springs on the front of their tc3 at Toledo last year


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

And how many times did you finish above me last year? Club races at Larry's can count, too.


----------



## Greg Anthony

3


----------



## Greg Anthony

and after that yuou threw the rest of that servo tape at Bud!


----------



## Xpressman

Even I finished ahead of Hammie. I believe on that night he just couldn't find away around the Xpress.


----------



## Greg Anthony

and then there was the night he got pissy and left!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *And if we do are you prepared to work your ever lovin carcass off??
> *


Yup:thumbsup: . Just let me know when and where. Sooner we get everything up, the sooner we can throw down on this east vs. west thang......


----------



## John Warner

Greg Anthony said:


> *John said errect.... :dude: *


Uhhh, I did do that didn't I?? But, it kind of reminds me of a company in Florida that's called "Casey's Tower Service" What does that have anything to do with errect??? 

Their motto was....... "Erection is our perfection"!


----------



## John Warner

Motor City Hamilton said:


> *John a ROAR director? Well, there goes ROAR. No... wait... ROAR already sucks!*


 Well, it use to! But... that's the reason I accepted the position for on-road. I'd like to see some changes made, especially in our Region5. 

But, I'm only one person.


----------



## nitrorod

So how many of you guys are ROAR members?


----------



## Syphon

*Dates for Indoor Carpet in GR*

Just Scrolled back a few pages and didn't see anything... Any Start date set yet? >Will it be in the rink again this year?
Thanks
Doug


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I was a ROAR member from 1980 to 1990. Since then, I really didn't see what my $35 was doing for me.


----------



## KawadaKid

i could understand if u went to alot of races that required it.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Motor City Hamilton said:


> *John a ROAR director? Well, there goes ROAR. No... wait... ROAR already sucks!
> *


Wow, do you have to pay $35.00 bucks to suck or does that come with the territory?


----------



## KawadaKid

i think its a standard feature.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Motor City Hamilton said:


> *I was a ROAR member from 1980 to 1990. Since then, I really didn't see what my $35 was doing for me. *


I would think that you would be able to suck for free.


----------



## John Warner

Okay, so everybody isn't very fond of ROAR. And this I can understand. But would not everyone agree that we need some type of governing board to structure the future of RC racing in general? Who should organize large races? Should that be left up to the clubs to decide who has state & national champ races? I mean, come on.... $35.00 a year to be a part of a sanctioning body isn't exactly a lot of money to the vast majority of us! It's less than a single stock motor. 

So, before I step down off the podium, I have this to say........ Sign up, spend the 35.00 lousy dollars, and let's see if we can make Region5 what it use to be many years back. As I said before, I'm only one person and in case you haven't figured it out by now it takes many voices to make something happen! Don't we all want to compete in large races without having to drive to places like Florida???


----------



## Fred Knapp

Just having a little fun with it that all.


----------



## hankster

I guess I’ll come out of hiding since this is something that interests me.

The problem with ROAR is that it offers nothing to the racer. There are many races across the US each year that surpass any race that ROAR puts on. Just look at the Reedy Race, the Cactus Classic, the Tamiya races as a few examples. Closer to home is the US Triple Crown and the MARS series.

I would guess that no ROAR race for the past few years has had 200+ entries; the MARS series does that 5 times a year! The Cleveland race has 300+. If MARS went ROAR, it would die. Why? Because everyone would have to join ROAR to race in it and they would get nothing for their $35.00 that they don’t already get.

So until ROAR has a compelling reason for racers to join, they won’t. At this point I see nothing compelling enough to make me want to join.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Just having a little fun with it that all. *


Not a problem, and personally I can understand why everybody is making jokes of ROAR, after all, the've done a pretty good job of it themselves. BUT... in my opinion, it's our best option at this point. When and where was the last large ROAR race that was held here in Michigan??? Anybody know?


----------



## John Warner

Hank,


First of all, I glad to see you finally came out of hiding. And, I couldn't agree with you more on your post, however... what rules does almost every one of those races use as a guideline?? NORRCA? ROAR? IFMAR? I'd say the vast majority follow ROAR rules as do the individual clubs. So.... ROAR must have had something right somewhere in their past, wouldn't you agree??

This is something I'd like to address to ROAR is exactly what you stated. What does the ROAR member get for his or her $35, nothing more than the Rev-Up magazine, and it's pretty much worthless!


----------



## John Warner

Which reminds me.... Hank now that I know your reading this, how about you showing up to some of the CRL races this year? We could sure use the coverage!!! Bring your cameras, notepads and RC equipment and join us!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Not a problem, and personally I can understand why everybody is making jokes of ROAR, after all, the've done a pretty good job of it themselves. BUT... in my opinion, it's our best option at this point. When and where was the last large ROAR race that was held here in Michigan??? Anybody know? *


Well I personally know very little about ROAR sence I'm relatively new to the hobby. But with people like Keith thats trying to get something going in our area, 
"As a long-term vision for the CRL, I would love to turn this into a series to establish national rankings. Couldn't you just see 10 regional CRLs as a means to qualify for the nationals. The top 10 from each region's points season would qualify. Host the nationals somewhere cool, along with an American LeMans Series event."
This may be one reason that ROAR will not or may no do so well in Reagon 5.


----------



## Greg Anthony

As for me, right now, I see no reason to become a ROAR member... All the racing I do, big and small, from friday nights at Larry's, saturday nights at Robbies in Bay City, to Mars, MORL, or CRL, all the way up to Triple Crown races I can drive to do not warrent another $35... Why go to a regional race, when we already have a regional series, both on and off road, and in and outdoor...

John, would you be talking about WinterChamps back in the early 90's? way before the majority of us started racing...


----------



## John Warner

Ahhhhh.... WinterChamps! Now there's a familuar name to some of the "older" guy's. It started as a 1/12th scale event if memory serves me correct. And I also believe it was part of the US Triple Crown, am I correct again??


----------



## Greg Anthony

gee, that reminds me, isn't the 4th round of the Triple Crown still not set??? gee, sure would be nice to have that race somewhere in MI, I don't care were!


----------



## psycho02

How can a TRIPLE crown have FOUR rounds?


----------



## Greg Anthony

actually it has 5 races... best 3 out of 5...

http://www.ustriplecrown.com/schedule.html


----------



## Rainn2378

John check your pm's


----------



## hankster

John, I did race the Lansing race last year. Drug out the BRP car and had a pretty good time. I'm going to try and do some stadium racing this winter as it looks like I'll have quite a bit of time this winter. Personally, I'm not a big TC fan, so unless the BRP cars are racing, not sure how many CRL races I'll make.


----------



## hankster

Oh, guess I forgot to add this. What ROAR does bring is a somewhat standard set of rules. if there wasn't ROAR then I guess most tracks would base their rules on IFMAR, which are fairly close to ROAR rules. It isn't so much that ROAR rules are best, it's that they are covenant to use.

What a standard set of rules brings is that racers know if they have equipment for one track, that they can pretty much run at another track without needing to buy a whole bunch of new stuff.

I would pose this question. Why does the AMA have over 100,000 members and ROAR maybe has 10,000 members? Are there more flyers then car/truck owners? I’m guessing not. I can think of a few reason why they have more members but maybe what they do should be studied to get an idea of how ROAR can be improved.

But I have serious doubts that any widespread change can happen within ROAR. I’ve talked with quite a few directors and from what I have heard it isn’t very pretty within the ROAR organization when it come to even suggesting changes.


----------



## Rainn2378

keep checking it john


----------



## stevent

wasn't the triple crown originally three races, Grand Rapids, Detroit, & Cleveland and all 1/12th scale?
StevenT



John Warner said:


> *Ahhhhh.... WinterChamps! Now there's a familuar name to some of the "older" guy's. It started as a 1/12th scale event if memory serves me correct. And I also believe it was part of the US Triple Crown, am I correct again?? *


----------



## Rainn2378

Hey John check your stupid pm's


----------



## Greg Anthony

hank, we will run at ALL RACES


----------



## Rich Chang

And, unfortunately, since you have to be a ROAR member in order to vote for the ROAR officers, we will continue to have the current officers (especially the current president who I don't even think had anyone run against him).

If I remember correctly, the stats for the last election in regards to participation were pretty deplorable. Like, 100 votes sent in?

I know I didn't vote since I hadn't renewed my ROAR membership.

And, I sure wasn't going to renew just to vote and get nothing in return.

The only reason why I was a ROAR member to begin with was b/c I ran at Nationals 3 years ago.

Where does the membership money go? I remember a thread on this topic on Tech Talk last year and Fred Hohwart explaining where money went. I seem to remember laughing ...

-Rich




hankster said:


> *But I have serious doubts that any widespread change can happen within ROAR. I’ve talked with quite a few directors and from what I have heard it isn’t very pretty within the ROAR organization when it come to even suggesting changes. *


----------



## Guest

So with the first CRL race being on 10/27 are we going to be inside and get some time on the carpet prior to this event. Any word on where and how soon we can get going.


----------



## Greg Anthony

come on over to our side, we've been racing on the rug over here! infact we're racing tonight, again!!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Greg Anthony said:


> *come on over to our side, we've been racing on the rug over here! infact we're racing tonight, again!!!! *


I'd love to except its to far. I don't know about Dave but I'll just have to wait until the CRL race.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Hey John, I seen the wagon sitting at the parking lot today. Has it been there all week?


----------



## nitrorod

Nope just got droped off there today as John will be late on Saturaday and I will have to do setup.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I think Lansing plans to start indoor in early October. Maybe even next weekend. You could get two or three weeks of carpet racing in before the first CRL.


----------



## jerrit1

Anyone racing on-road (I have a TC3) this sunday?
I live in SW Michigan.
Is GLRC running on Sunday in GR?

Thanks,

Jerrit


----------



## KawadaKid

Yup. We will be running at in Riders Hobby shop parking lot. We start around 11.


----------



## Fred Knapp

jerrit1 said:


> *Anyone racing on-road (I have a TC3) this sunday?
> I live in SW Michigan.
> Is GLRC running on Sunday in GR?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jerrit *


Yes, be at Riders at 11:00 or so this Saturday. On Sunday We'll all be in Lansing at the Hobby Hub racing.


----------



## jerrit1

Excellent, thanks guys, I think I'll be in GR tomorrow morning for some racing.

Jerrit :wave:


----------



## John Warner

*Indoor Carpet Racing Program!!!!.......*

We at the "Great Lakes Racers Club" have all intentions
of having our indoor carpet tracks open by the second
weekend in October. That however will depend alot on 
which building we end up with, and how soon we can
get things setup!!

:wave:


----------



## rayhuang

*john-please call!!!*

John, I have been trying to get a hold of both you and Kenny with no luck. Could you please call me on Monday regarding some ROAR stuff?

Thanks much!!
Ray
1-888-551-1044


----------



## nitrorod

Since I am going to do set up you should be there on time as I plan to follow the schedual as close as possable.



KawadaKid said:


> *Yup. We will be running at in Riders Hobby shop parking lot. We start around 11. *


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Since I am going to do set up you should be there on time as I plan to follow the schedule as close as possible. *


Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitrorod

Hu?




John Warner said:


> *Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-Wah-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *Since I am going to do set up you should be there on time as I plan to follow the schedual as close as possable. *


So are you saying that if we show up late we'll be right on time?


----------



## nitrorod

On time to miss some great racing.




knapster said:


> *So are you saying that if we show up late we'll be right on time? *


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Hey John 
How about the indoor thing?, and don't forgrt thr starter box please!


----------



## jerrit1

Just got home, that was some GREAT fun racing today guys.
Too bad I missed the main due to 2 broken cars, trying to run 2 classes sure kept me movin too!!
Those boards are HARD!
Thanks to everyone for the setup tips and to Nitrorod for the use of the tools and for having the same first name as me so as to confuse everyone 
Hope the wife lets me go on Oct. 19th :lol: 

Jerrit :wave:


----------



## KawadaKid

Yeah, those boards are hard. We dropped a 30 pound block of steel on our sample piece and it barely even dented it.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

*THE INDOOR THING*

Trying to get a hold of the jumping bean, and to mine and everybody elses regret, he will not return calls!. I almost dare say the rest of the family must live in a different house or something, they never know where he is . I will try again tomrrow and see what happens if anything a all? I'll try to get a hold of you john if I in fact talk to him!
Hey fred how did the motor hold out for you in Lansing?


----------



## John Warner

*Pete....* Do your best and maybe you'll get lucky and catch him at some point and time. Call me ASAP on my cell if you do talk to him as I have a 5:00PM meeting with the other building owner to sign the lease papers. (the one that's in Cascade)

Originally he told Jerrod and I he'd be free 
on Monday, so I'll keep my fingers crossed. 

*Jerrod....* You might even do as I'm
going to do and call, call, call!!!


----------



## psycho02

I know you guys are doing your best to find the best building but don't let this guy rape you either. I know that the building on 28th street is the best location and building but if it does not work it does not work. I'll drive wherever you can get a building.:thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey Tony, Let me know if u want to sell that TC-3.


----------



## KawadaKid

i got something shiny and blue on the way. Wanna make a guess what it is?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *I have a 5:00PM meeting with the other building owner to sign the lease papers. (the one that's in Cascade)
> *


*
So, what time is the BIG move?*


----------



## psycho02

a rc 12l3 with factory team (blue parts) all over it.


----------



## KawadaKid

nope, i already have a crome 12l3.


----------



## nitrorod

I know.....I want to try it out too.



KawadaKid said:


> *i got something shiny and blue on the way. Wanna make a guess what it is? *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Well? Where are we racing indoors this year? Cascade or skating rink? Come on Johnny Boy!!! I know you've been painting, but ya can't leave us hangin' like this!!! :devil:


----------



## psycho02

HEY there is a guy that will build a building if they can get some racers in it. What do you think????


p.s. he already has an offroad track out doors. Wants to put up a building for carpet and offroad racing indoors. this would be a dedicated r/c racing facility. his property is 175 acres so he has the room. He already has a meeting set with his township government to get it all worked out there. He just needs to see if there is enough support in the area for such a facility.


----------



## John Warner

Ken....

I'm pretty sure I know who this is you speak of. Didn't he race stadium with us last season, and start his own off road track this year???

Anyway, you mentioned area.... where's it at???


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *Hey Tony, Let me know if u want to sell that TC-3. *


Uh-Oh.... Should I assume your new screen name will be TCKid now??? Your bailing out on the Kowada after all these years??

And my guess for the blue thing is ..... CRC Carpet Knife!


----------



## psycho02

John I don't think you would know this guy the guy with the property does not race. His son who is in his 20's races nitro truck and that is all. The property they will build on is in west olive which is just south of grand haven. and they want to do carpet and indoor dirt and they whole nine yards. I told them the best thing to do was to talk to you.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

psycho02 said:


> *...west olive which is just south of grand haven....*


Hey, I'd bet that be a fun drive come this winter....:thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

i dont want to drive that far to race.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

WEST OLIVE!!! ARE YOU NUTS!!! That's a heckuva drive to race toy cars for B.S. and bragging rights!:devil:


----------



## psycho02

I know it is a little bit of a distance but it would be a dedicated facility. you would'nt have to scramble to FIND a building every year, it would already be there. AND this guy is'nt looking to make any money so the rent would not be high. Plus I think if he did it, and it took off good, we could probably talk him into an outdoor asphalt onroad track for the summer. I think they are going to do an indoor dirt track anyway, So I guess it would be up to the club if that is too far for you guys to drive I can tell him to not worry about any carpet or on-road and just go with the indoor dirt track. He just asked me to thow this out there to see if the interest was there. Sounds like not.




p.s. by the way I live just east of grand haven in spring lake and I drive to grand rapids and kalamazoo to race in the winter. It is not so bad. I guess it just depends on how much you like to race.


----------



## John Warner

*B U I L D I N G.........*

Okay, Guess we'll have to discuss the building in West Olive for possibily next season. But for now, we'll be setting up house in what use to be know as "The Comedy Den" or some of you may have known it as "The Maze Craze", anyway.... it's in Cascade and I have the keys in my pocket! I may drive the bus up there tomorrow (Wednesday) evening and get started working.

BTW: We'll have full use of the building
as the comedy den WILL NOT be reopening.


PS.... Stay tuned for pictures of Tyrone and a deer....!!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *bj here are we going to have a track soon or do i have to race in my living room jk jk *


 Uhhhh... BJ, read above


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *glad to hear it so you are saying you want help. *


Fred, as I'm quite sure you know as well as I do.... Yes, it would be nice However, I would imagine there's some work to be done before laying the carpet like... sweeping the floors, and moving a couple of those mobile walls a little further east and so on. Fred, you worked you ever loving a55 off last year. I'll be glad to see you there but I'd like to see others there too!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Would somebody please explain what exactly it is Tyrone is doing???? Is he looking for something he lost in the woods or what???


----------



## nitrorod

That just does not look right.



John Warner said:


> *Would somebody please explain what exactly it is Tyrone is doing???? Is he looking for something he lost in the woods or what??? *


----------



## psycho02

Well that is not too wrong if you know tyrone.

John would west Olive be too much of a drive for the club even if the land owner was willing to put up a building next year? I did'nt think that Grand rapids to West olive would be too bad 30 or 45 minutes west on m 45. Maybe my reality is different because I drive 30 to 40 minutes to g.r. to race or an hour + to kalamazoo. The reason I ask is because they probably won't build a building without the support. I think they are going to do an indoor dirt anyways because in the holland and west olive area there are enough off-road racers to support it. Like I said before they are not looking at making any money they just want to make a place to play. But it would be silly to build something that no one would use. Just a thought. NOW can I get directions to where we will be racing this winter?


----------



## Rainn2378

psycho02 said:


> *Well that is not too wrong if you know tyrone.
> 
> John would west Olive be too much of a drive for the club even if the land owner was willing to put up a building next year? I did'nt think that Grand rapids to West olive would be too bad 30 or 45 minutes west on m 45. Maybe my reality is different because I drive 30 to 40 minutes to g.r. to race or an hour + to kalamazoo. The reason I ask is because they probably won't build a building without the support. I think they are going to do an indoor dirt anyways because in the holland and west olive area there are enough off-road racers to support it. Like I said before they are not looking at making any money they just want to make a place to play. But it would be silly to build something that no one would use. Just a thought. NOW can I get directions to where we will be racing this winter? *


Ok your reality must be different because we live about 45mins to an hour from the track anyway...we sure aint adding another 45mins to hour just to race......hey johnny boy...get on aol!!!


----------



## Rainn2378

hi Scotty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psycho02

o.k. lots of negative feedback. I will just tell them nevermind.


----------



## Rainn2378

psycho02 said:


> *o.k. lots of negative feedback. I will just tell them nevermind. *



Sorry but that is just my opinion


----------



## Rainn2378

hey john check your pm's


----------



## psycho02

Your not the only one Rainn. I just saw an oppurtunity to get something going and not have to look for and move to another building every year but it does'nt look like that good of an idea anymore, I guess. Oh well.


----------



## bascott35

psycho02 said:


> *Your not the only one Rainn. I just saw an oppurtunity to get something going and not have to look for and move to another building every year but it does'nt look like that good of an idea anymore, I guess. Oh well. *


Hi ken 
If thay build it!!
I will race on it!!


----------



## Rainn2378

HI SCOTTY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainn2378

Alright fine...i am getting off of here......


----------



## bascott35

Rainn2378 said:


> *HI SCOTTY!!!!!!!!!!!!   *


 hi Sandy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psycho02

Hey scotty how is it going man? :wave:

The problem is scotty they don't want to waste time and effort to build something if no one wants to race there. I think that they do want to build an indoor off-road though. And I think they have enough racers in the area to support that. Just not enough on-road racers to make it worth building a carpet track.


----------



## bascott35

psycho02 said:


> *Hey scotty how is it going man? :wave: *


Bizzzzzzzzzzzzy!!!


----------



## psycho02

sweeeet so bizness is good then. SO WHEN IS THE B4 GONNA BE OUT?


----------



## bascott35

B4 yes ???????????
Don't know..


----------



## psycho02

yeah i know it is coming. they already have a part number. just don't know when. rumor is january.


----------



## mxatv151

*yippie!!!!!!!!!!*

glad to see we have a place for winter.......
cant wait to put that 1/12 scale on home turf......

hey johny boy, are we going to have the same racing and times as last year? the reason i ask is cuz i have chelle working on flyers as i speak........(more publicity means more racers).........


----------



## John Warner

yes


----------



## Rich Chang

John, where is the new track so I can come visit some time.  Is it off of 28th street?


----------



## psycho02

Yes John directions please.


----------



## psycho02

So I guess that i will take it as a hint John that you were on here for a half hour after I posted this and I could'nt get any directions
from you. Does this mean that you don't want me to race there this winter?  :devil:


----------



## mxatv151

*psycho2*

the place is off 28th street on thornhills dr. i belive.....
if you take 28th street east past riders for about 4-5 miles you will pass a meijer on your left keep going east then a walmart on left keep going east, you will pass a strip mall on your right w/ wendys and family vidio keep going east, the next light, there will be a D&W on your left and a bank on your right, that light is thornhills, turn right....... the building is like the second drive on right.... big building and parking lot.......if you go to far 28th street ends at cascade just turn around and go back to the first light and turn left........


----------



## psycho02

Thanks tony.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*New Building*

So, I take it that Cadillac Jacks isn't there, either? Bummer.... Not like that would have helped my racing anyways.....

So, now that I know where it is, what day and time are we working on this bad boy? Lemme know......

later.....


----------



## Rich Chang

Ugh - it is farther down 28th from last year's track? I think 28th street was the longest part of my trip.  I guess the building off of I-96 and 28th street fell through?

Would there happen to be a quicker route than taking 28th street?


----------



## KawadaKid

no, it is like right off of 1-96. Just take the 28th street east exit and its up the street just a little bit.


----------



## KawadaKid

i think thats 1-96...???


----------



## nitrorod

Yes comming from Lansing or Muskegon you would take the east 28th st. exit off 96 and you are about 2 miles from it.


----------



## KawadaKid

cool, i was right in the first place.


----------



## John Warner

For those of you interested in stopping by the new building,
we'll be there Thursday (tommorrow) evening around 5:00 or so.

I'd like to see us racing this weekend, even if it's laying the carpeting and leaving the tables and etc. for later!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Cool ******* Johnny Boy!!! You already know I'm gonna be there. Can't wait to bust out the foams for the TC3 again. Might even break down and get me a 12th scale... Don't know yet...:devil:


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> *Cool ******* Johnny Boy!!! ...:devil: *


 Eric... uhhhh, we're not going into that building, we'll be going to the one in Cascade!! Just a joke


----------



## rayhuang

*regionall!!!*

John,

Can you call me sometime? I would like to discuss some ROAR racing things for next year. Maybe a ROAR Race in February?? I am 90% sure all the Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Michigan, Ohio and Wisconsin racers would love to have another big Carpet race!!! SOmething like a Regional? Our new facility can more than handle a hundred or more racers. 15,000 sq. ft!!!

Thanks,
Ray 
1-888-551-1044 work.


----------



## John Warner

Hey Ray,

Not a problem. Sorry for not getting back to you sooner but have been busy trying to secure our new building for this season. I'll call you tomorrow sometime!

John


----------



## John Warner

Well, since nobody bothered to comment on what it was Tryone was doing to that poor deer, I thought I'd post a pic of somebody messing with Scott's rear!! 

Has anyone other than J-Rod figured out tyrones dilemma yet?????


----------



## rayhuang

*Hmmmm...*

That tub of grease looks unusually low..... Coincidence???

John, not being from MI, I didnt know this track moving is you!!! Please call when the dust settles. I am in the same boat as you. trying to open a brand new place in less than three weeks!!!


----------



## John Warner

*Re: Hmmmm...*



rayhuang said:


> *That tub of grease looks unusually low..... Coincidence??? *


 Yep, I must admit that that ol' tub of grease came in mighty handy!!!


----------



## psycho02

Greasers


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Greasers    *


 Yeah baby!! Butt only when your down under!!!


----------



## mxatv151

*wahoooo!!!!*

Did i just read we might be racing this weekend..wahooo.....
I must appologize ahead of time, I will not be able to make it tomarrow ... due to the fact that i am on 2nd shift now..

As for the directions.........
It is I-96 not 1-96 and it is exit 43, 28th st. (aka) m-11, go east on 28th about 3 miles to thornhills dr. turn right, then 2nd drive on right....big parking lot w/ grass growing in the cracks in it he he


----------



## psycho02

I don't know what you are getting at Johnny but I disagree with whatever it is.


----------



## psycho02

John what time does your football team practice? I am just trying to figure out how you could be at the building tomorrow at 5 p.m. when that is when football teams here in WEST Michigan will be practicing.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *John what time does your football team practice? I am just trying to figure out how you could be at the building tomorrow at 5 p.m. when that is when football teams here in WEST Michigan will be practicing. *


 Our practices in Delton are from 5:00 to 6:30 Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays.


----------



## mxatv151

*want to buy.......*

Anyone out there in internet land have a novak millennium pro that is collecting dust, and or a used not abused novak c-2 or atom, i am looking to buy.....help


----------



## John Warner

*Re: want to buy.......*



mxatv151 said:


> *Anyone out there in internet land have a novak millennium pro that is collecting dust, and or a used not abused novak c-2 or atom, i am looking to buy.....help *


 What are you looking to spend for one of those Atoms you speak of???


----------



## psycho02

R u seriously looking to do some racing on sunday John?


A novak Atom? I'll buy that for a dolla


----------



## mxatv151

Well now if you have one maybe we should talk......


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *R u seriously looking to do some racing on sunday John?
> *


 Yep, but that'll depend on how many people show up to help. I was thinking that if nothing else, we could lay the carpet out, put up the drivers stand, layout a track, back the trailer inside and run races like we do when we're outdoors!


----------



## psycho02

So now you want me to come and give you the carpet bumper huh?


What you have going on Saturday? I could maybe come then. But I know I could'nt make it during the week. We have practice tuesday thru friday 6:00 to 7:30


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *So now you want me to come and give you the carpet bumper huh?
> 
> 
> What you have going on Saturday? I could maybe come then. But I know I could'nt make it during the week. We have practice tuesday thru friday 6:00 to 7:30 *


 Sure, I can wait up for you to do that!! I plan on being there pretty much all day Saturday.


----------



## psycho02

Wait up my A$$ I will just have to get you as I lap your silly old crazy Floridian ready for the masters scrap heap butt.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Wait up my A$$ I will just have to get you as I lap your silly old crazy Floridian ready for the masters scrap heap butt. *


 Yikes! I don't have a response for that one.... give me a couple of days and I might manage to come up with something!!!


----------



## psycho02

Nah I know you, you are a sly old dog, you will get me somewhere when I don't expect it.:devil:


----------



## Guest

*time time time*

John boy what time and day will you be at the new track??? :wave:


----------



## Phat Dakota

HOLY CRAP!!! Is that Roy Boy making an apperance??? Where have you been hiding? Did you finally find the key to the handcuffs and break free??


----------



## nitrorod

So who is going to the track tonight?


----------



## Guest

I will be there.I'am not much help but I will still be there.:wave:


----------



## nitrorod

There will be NO track building tonight. John is unable to make it tonight. Sorry about that.


----------



## nitrorod

So how old is this web site? Link


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *So how old is this web site? Link *


J-rod, how in the heck do you stumble upon that? I can't say for sure but I think that picture is from the Hastings days.
Did you happen to notice the schedule.

Oval racing every Sunday.
Doors open at 10:00, and the first heat starts at 1:00.

Road Course every Saturday.
Doors open at 10:00 and the first heat starts at 1:00.

Kewl Schedule.


----------



## Greg Anthony

you mean it's taken you guys this long to figure out how to turn teh other way????


----------



## KawadaKid

I know whos viper body that was!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Come on Kawada!!! He uses the same paint job all the time!!! He's still using it today!!! That picture must not have been taken too long after we all started going out to GLRC. If I'm not mistaken the year before we were just down the road from Gun Lake. That place is a used car lot now. :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Greg Anthony said:


> *you mean it's taken you guys this long to figure out how to turn teh other way???? *



Some of 'em STILL can't turn right!!!:lol: :devil:


----------



## Rich Chang

I have problems with *both* left and right.


----------



## nitrorod

I even know who's that is.




KawadaKid said:


> *I know whos viper body that was!!! *


----------



## nitrorod

Look how new the Ozite looks.


----------



## Fred Knapp

nitrorod said:


> *I even know who's that is. *


Poor Zerosan, and I heard that the driver of caa numba foe suck. hehe


----------



## John Warner

Well, I hate to disappoint everyone but that track was NOT in Hastings. It was actually a one day race that we did at the Deltaplex! And yes the carpeting was brand new, and the borders were very lame. They were constructed from 4" strips of 3/8" plywood, and used 2 X 4's laying flat in the middle. Man, talk about getting splinters in your hands setting up and in your tires when racing!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Poor Zerosan, and I heard that the driver of caa numba foe suck. hehe *


 Ahhhh... but do you recognize the kid marshalling in the upper part of the picture??


----------



## John Warner

Oh yeah, and can anyone guess who's monster truck that is that's about to run over the TWO cars of zerosan?? The number 24 body was Pat Clements!


----------



## nitrorod

My guess is that its Garrett.



John Warner said:


> *Ahhhh... but do you recognize the kid marshalling in the upper part of the picture?? *


----------



## John Warner

Annnnnnd, We have a winnnnnneeeer!!! Garrett Warner IS the correct answer!! J-rod, stop and visit Helen Waite at the front desk and pick out your prize!

Remember.... in order to claim you prize you'll
need to go to Helen Waite!!


----------



## bascott35

Hay John :wave: 
Turn on your nextel.


----------



## bascott35

Hay John
Are we working on my van tomorrow????


----------



## John Warner

Copy of a letter that just went out....

October 03, 2002

Well, as I've said before, it's that time of year once again where we move back indoors and do our battling on carpeting. And personally I can't wait! We did our very best to move back into the old Woodland skating rink again for this season, but those plans didn't work out.

So....... We've secured a new building, and a new address. The physical address is 2845 Thornhills Drive in Cascade. It's conveniently located just a short drive from the intersection of I-96 and 28th street. Some of you may remember the location I'm talking about as the former "Cadillac Jacks", "The Comedy Den" or "The Maze Craze". Anyway, this building was also used for indoor ice skating, BMX bicycle racing, motocross racing and professional skateboarding. The floors are flat, it has decent lighting, tons of parking, lots and lots of room, 40' ceilings, and an air exchanger that's capable of replacing the air (and heat) every 12 minutes. As well as many other great amenities.

We'll have two separate tracks set up the same as last year and will adhere to the same schedule as we've used over the past several years. (although, there has been much talk of switching our Saturday and Sunday schedule around, so.... we'll be having a three week ballot, and the outcome of votes from you the racers will be making that decision) Our club will be hosting this seasons leg of the CRL race in January, and we also have many other trophy and series races in the planning stages. 

There's word out that there will be new jumps built for the stadium crowd that'll be radiused jumps instead of simply using pieces of flat angled plywood for that more realistic off-road racing experience. We're looking forward to making things bigger and better for everyone this year!

Plans are to work this Friday evening and over the weekend to get the majority of the work done so that we can be up and running full force next weekend!!

If you need to contact me for any reason,
Don't hesitate to call my cell at 616-838-2231
(the area code will be changing to 269 pretty soon)

Hope to see you soon!
John Warner


----------



## Phat Dakota

I vote that we DO NOT!!!!!!!!!  change the schedule. Why??

1. Oval is on Saturday for a simple reason, NASCAR races are held on Sundays and those guys who race oval generally are nascar fans and want to watch the race. SO, if we switch oval to Sunday say goodbye to our oval racers.

2. Stadium CAN NOT be run on Sunday nights!! How many of you with children want to be up until 12 or 1am on a sunday night, or have to get up a 6am for work the next day. So if stadium gets moved to Sunday nights say goodbye to those racers as well.

3. Just b/c some of us want to race at our track or any of the other tracks that run on the same day doesn't mean we have switch schedules. So, if you want run with Nick in Lansing go right ahead, or in Ann Arbor, or Detroit or wherever your little heart desires. We won't be crying b/c you didn't race here or there or wherever. And we will still be open for everyone, b/c some of those guys that race in Lansing, Detroit, Ann Arbor or wherever don't always race their local track every weekend either. I think the work I'm looking for here is variety.

4. If I remeber correctly a wise man named Murphy once told me; "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." The club has ran for 7 years on the current schedule w/o adverse effects on racer turnout, so why change something that works?

I know a lot more people that would not want the schedule changed vs. the few that do. Those are just my opinions, so take it how ever you like it.


----------



## psycho02

I agree with Andy. the schedule is fine the way it is.


----------



## nitrorod

My reply:

1. Why cant the oval racers simply watch the race together with there oval racing freinds at the track? Additionaly I feel that our on-road racing would pick up because we would not have people that dont come because it cuts into there family and church time.

2. We would not switch stadiun as everyone knows that it cant be run on sunday night. The only switch would be oval and on-road.

3. The switch is to not only give our racers (the club) the chance to race at other tracks but to get more racers from out of town over here so that we can make some money to pay the bills.

4. I have been to Murphys and its not that nice. After the great summer we had I think that it is possable that we need to rethink alot of the things we have taken for granted in the past.




Phat Dakota said:


> *I vote that we DO NOT!!!!!!!!!  change the schedule. Why??
> 
> 1. Oval is on Saturday for a simple reason, NASCAR races are held on Sundays and those guys who race oval generally are nascar fans and want to watch the race. SO, if we switch oval to Sunday say goodbye to our oval racers.
> 
> 2. Stadium CAN NOT be run on Sunday nights!! How many of you with children want to be up until 12 or 1am on a sunday night, or have to get up a 6am for work the next day. So if stadium gets moved to Sunday nights say goodbye to those racers as well.
> 
> 3. Just b/c some of us want to race at our track or any of the other tracks that run on the same day doesn't mean we have switch schedules. So, if you want run with Nick in Lansing go right ahead, or in Ann Arbor, or Detroit or wherever your little heart desires. We won't be crying b/c you didn't race here or there or wherever. And we will still be open for everyone, b/c some of those guys that race in Lansing, Detroit, Ann Arbor or wherever don't always race their local track every weekend either. I think the work I'm looking for here is variety.
> 
> 4. If I remeber correctly a wise man named Murphy once told me; "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." The club has ran for 7 years on the current schedule w/o adverse effects on racer turnout, so why change something that works?
> 
> I know a lot more people that would not want the schedule changed vs. the few that do. Those are just my opinions, so take it how ever you like it. *


----------



## Guest

nitrorod said:


> *My reply:
> 
> 1. Why cant the oval racers simply watch the race together with there oval racing freinds at the track? Additionaly I feel that our on-road racing would pick up because we would not have people that dont come because it cuts into there family and church time.
> 
> 2. We would not switch stadiun as everyone knows that it cant be run on sunday night. The only switch would be oval and on-road.
> 
> 3. The switch is to not only give our racers (the club) the chance to race at other tracks but to get more racers from out of town over here so that we can make some money to pay the bills.
> 
> 4. I have been to Murphys and its not that nice. After the great summer we had I think that it is possable that we need to rethink alot of the things we have taken for granted in the past. *


 Hi guys it?s been a long summer for me working on my house. That?s why I have not been racing. I see your thinking about changing the race time to make it easy for you to race at other tracks but I think you lose more racers if you do change the on road and nascar times. I just wondering how many racers from detroit,ann arbor,lansing did you get on saturdays this summer in front of rider?s . I know I only stop out two or three times but I saw the same faces there and not to many new ones. So what makes you think that by changing the schedule this will change. AND for all of us who do have families racing all day Saturday is not cool the handcuffs will be on for sure. PS if my spelling and grammarrr is not correct tuff sh#t do not read my POSTs.


----------



## John Warner

Okay, here's my thoughts for what it's worth....

As Andy stated, the schedule were running is the same schedule that's been used in Grand Rapids for about ten years now if you include what Rivertown Racers ran years ago. I'm aware that Lansing is running on the same days and times as we are, however... if Nick thought it was going to be a problem then why didn't he reverse the days? I believe if you ask him, his answer might possibly be that it wouldn't work the other way. (yes, please call the Hobby Hub at 517-351-5843 and ask for yourself) I certainly don't think it was done to "steal" our racers! Racers want variety and will go wherever they want, not to mention winter weather plays a part in it as well. I have also been to many other clubs/tracks websites from California to New York and noticed that they run the same as we do. I Guess there must be a reason for that.

But, as I wrote in the letter, it'll go to a vote by members and racers. Let them be the ones that make the final decision. I don't believe the clubs board should be the one to make that choice.


----------



## Guest

I agree with you john there must be a reason way everybody runs the same day.:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *My reply:
> 
> 1. Why cant the oval racers simply watch the race together with there oval racing freinds at the track? Additionaly I feel that our on-road racing would pick up because we would not have people that dont come because it cuts into there family and church time. *


 We used to visit a track down south (I can't remember the name, but Butch could) anyway, they ran oval on Sundays and I seem to remember everybody sitting around watching NASCAR on TV and not taking care of what they came for. And when the final 10 or so laps were being run, everybody would huddle around that same TV. Any idea of how long it takes to finish a NASCAR race when there's a crash in those last few laps??

Moral to this story.....
That track I'm talking about is closed and long gone!


----------



## Guest

nitrorod said:


> *My reply:
> 
> 1. Why cant the oval racers simply watch the race together with there oval racing freinds at the track? Additionaly I feel that our on-road racing would pick up because we would not have people that dont come because it cuts into there family and church time.
> 
> I heard that nitrorod going to buy the nascar guy a 72" big screen tv for the vote haha just jokeing:devil: :devil: :devil:*


----------



## nitrorod

What if we look at starting on-road later on sunday to help people have time to get there?



John Warner said:


> *We used to visit a track down south (I can't remember the name, but Butch could) anyway, they ran oval on Sundays and I seem to remember everybody sitting around watching NASCAR on TV and not taking care of what they came for. And when the final 10 or so laps were being run, everybody would huddle around that same TV. Any idea of how long it takes to finish a NASCAR race when there's a crash in those last few laps??
> 
> Moral to this story.....
> That track I'm talking about is closed and long gone! *


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *My reply: Additionaly I feel that our on-road racing would pick up because we would not have people that dont come because it cuts into there family and church time. *


 Eileen want's to know if you are insinuating that oval racers don't have family's or go to Church?????


----------



## nitrorod

If we got a big screen at the track I would never need to leave.



ric-o'-shea said:


> *
> 
> 
> nitrorod said:
> 
> 
> 
> My reply:
> 
> 1. Why cant the oval racers simply watch the race together with there oval racing freinds at the track? Additionaly I feel that our on-road racing would pick up because we would not have people that dont come because it cuts into there family and church time.
> 
> I heard that nitrorod going to buy the nascar guy a 72" big screen tv for the vote haha just jokeing:devil: :devil: :devil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *What if we look at starting on-road later on sunday to help people have time to get there? *


 Starting it later, means finishing later and then we're back to people getting home later. Remember.... they have to get up and go to work the following morning!


----------



## Guest

SO what's up nobody has to work today  later is not better.


----------



## John Warner

ric-o'-shea said:


> *SO what's up nobody has to work today  *


Most everybody has computers where they work!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

John - I think Nick should change his schedule for Lansing. If he did road-course on Saturday's and Oval on Sunday's, he might increase his attendance. Your Saturday oval guys may want to also race Sunday in Lansing. As for us East Sider road course guys, we could support Larry's on Friday, Lansing on Saturday and Toledo on Sunday. Especially between now and Cleveland. After that, I'll bet not many road course guys will do the 3 day a week thing.

Oh... I almost forgot. I don't think you'll get too many of us East Siders to come to your weekly races. Don't all of the bars close at 10:30 p.m. on the West Side? That may have something to do with it?


----------



## Guest

I know that john but my boss is sleeping. Iwork 3RD shift


----------



## John Warner

Excellent point Keith... And as a matter of fact, I totally agree with you. Now we just have to convince Nick! Did I mention to everyone that Nick's phone number is... 517-351-5843????


----------



## Greg Anthony

:thumbsup: sounds good to me!


----------



## Phat Dakota

> 1. Why cant the oval racers simply watch the race together with there oval racing freinds at the track? Additionaly I feel that our on-road racing would pick up because we would not have people that dont come because it cuts into there family and church time.
> 
> 
> 3. The switch is to not only give our racers (the club) the chance to race at other tracks but to get more racers from out of town over here so that we can make some money to pay the bills.


I totally agree with John on the Sunday Oval thing. Does anyone remeber what happened at the CRL race when we had the Daytona 500 on?????? Gee let me think, it was about 75 guys huddled around three tv's for the last 50 laps. If I remember right also there was an hour or so break for that as well. And having both Stadium and Road-course on the same day is a truly bad idea. Here's a hypothetical situation for you. Say we do get more racers for on-road saturday, about 50-60 racers total. that means the races will take longer to get done. I remeber on Lousma when we would get that many and not be done until 8pm or later. Now try and tell 60-70 guys that are running stadium that they have to wait until 8pm or later to practice and races won't start until 8:30-9:00. Can you imagine what time we would get done?? It would be 2-3am before the last race was over, and that means it would be 3:30-4am when the last person left the track. Do you want to be that person? and then be back at the track at 9am to let the oval guys in, oh wait you wouldn't have to do that b/c there wouldn't be any oval racers to let in b/c they would stay home.

It's too big of a risk to completely change our schedule in hopes of trying to get a few more on-road racers, plain and simple. We would lose ten times the number of people we would gain. And I don't know why you can't see that. I think your just peeing into the wind here and it's all blowing back into your face. Give it up please!

And one last thing, even though the last 2 times I've been to church were b/c of weddings, I know for a fact they don't hold services on Sundays only.


----------



## Greg Anthony

I agre with Hammie... road course: Fri Larry's, sat Lansing (Bay City for 1/12th scale at beer at night), sun Toledo/G.R (and recovery). Oval Sat G.R, Sun Lansing, possibly Larry's once a month... gee, now only if you guys can make this work... I'd love to put at least 20-30 thousand miles on the old Cavie this winter...


----------



## FishRC

Here I have to agree with Phat Dakota, if you add in the additional racers would they be willing to say that at 4 or 5 pm no matte what that’s the end of there time or start early enough not to run late. That way the Stadium racers get to start on time. At the old Rivertown, that was a big problem. It was an even bigger issue when we had 80+ stadium racers. It’s a touchy issue when stadium racers come in and its supposed to be there time and the racers before them are not done. 

Looking at the attendance I saw last year there is not one group that’s massively bigger than the other, so it takes all of us to keep it going and enough money flowing in to pay the bills. What happened at the old Rivertown was the group bringing in the money constantly got the short stick. When you packed 80+ stadium racers in and did not get them started in time because the group before them never got done on time, it just got ugly. I hope never to see that kind of mess again.

John, you’re doing a great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Eileen want's to know if you are insinuating that oval racers don't have family's or go to Church????? *


If you ask me, which you did'nt, but if you did I would say that a question like that is just plain ridicules.


----------



## psycho02

I am really looking forward to running on road this year, BUT if you run on road on saturday I will not be able to make it. I have other commitments on Saturday. And even if I did'nt I still would not race there on saturday I would go to RnL on saturday because I am primarily an off-road racer. I also don't buy the variety angle BECAUSE IT IS ALL CARPET. Ozite is Ozite is Ozite there is not much variety to carpet racing. Sure you can race with different guys. But it has been my experience that the racing is better when you race with the same group of guys and everybody gets used to how everybody else races. If you want more racers I think you should market more in this area to get racers. I don't think that changing days will bring too many people from other areas that are too far away. Why would anybody drive 100 miles to race carpet if they can drive 20 miles to race carpet. Heck the people in this club started to raise a stink when I mentioned that a building could be built in West Olive to race in. Nobody in g.l.r.c. even wants to drive that far when they can race in Grand Rapids. and that is a shorter drive than the guys from lansing or detroit would have to come to grand rapids.

^
|
|
|
|
|  my 2 cents.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ken, I can understand where your comming from. On the other hand I'm finding that I like to get out and race with other people at other tracks. Last winter I did'nt race any series because I was comitted at GLRC, This summer I was all over the place and quit frankly enjoyed myself and am looking forward to the CRL series this season.
The point is, we do what we do, so lets let this subject go. 
Thanks


----------



## psycho02

Agreed Freddy. And I think people will travel for a series. But they are not going to travel to alot of "club races". Like I said just the other night I posted news of a guy who wants to build a building just south of grand haven. And everybody from g.l.r.c. that responed that night basically posted that, that was going to be too far of a drive from the g.r. area. So that was my thought on that. You are right though people will travel for the c.r.l. or the m.o.r.l. or the m.a.r.s. but I just don't believe that people will travel very far for club races on a consistent basis.


----------



## Guest

are there races this Sat?...10/5


----------



## Guest

What time are we working on the track tommarrow.You name the time I will be there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rainn2378

nitrorod said:


> *What if we look at starting on-road later on sunday to help people have time to get there? *


Like it's that hard to get there on time now??? Races don't start until noon and then they aren't usually started on time anyhow.... Seems to me someone just doesn't want to have to get there until about 2 or 3....


----------



## DamageIncRacing

your pal said:


> *how would you know you dont race anyway *


First off, she's the wife of a racer, me, so she knows.

Second, I think the only reason that people don't want to go to West Olive is that G.R. is a more centralized location. It's not a convienience to John since he lives in Hastings, and it's not one for me because I'm in Wayland. We have people coming in from Lansing and Kalamazoo also...

Third, I don't think the schedule should be changed. Everybody knows that Oval is saturday, Off-road is saturday night, and Road Course is sunday. If clubs started changing their schedules trying to get more people in, they would have LESS people because they wouldn't know what track raced what class at what time...


Just my opinion and two cents worth...:devil:  :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

your pal said:


> *how would you know you dont race anyway *


How strange... This comment sounds strangely familiar... I heard somebody who is not very well liked mutter this about the same person not to long ago... I wonder if I know who you are, hmmm? :devil:


----------



## nitrorod

Ok lots to cover here so here we go

1. I will be opening the new building up on saturaday at about 10:30 anyone that wants to help please come on over.

2. I have never said that stadium racing should be moved, we cant mess with it because we all know that that is what pays the rent.

3. As far as when we start on-road I fell we should set the time to start at 1:00 this will let people that go to church or anything eles on sunday morning (the lords day) the time to get to the track. If we dont start till 1:00-2:00 (even if we say noon) anywhay then it should not hurt anyones fellings.

4. As far as being the last one at the track saturaday nights then be back first thing sunday morning I think that I did that more times than many "Board Members" even though I am not on the "board" because some of them had to go to the bar.

5. Your Pal- cool


----------



## Fred Knapp

Wow, before the crap gets deep, how'ed set-up go tonight?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

your pal said:


> *well on saturday racing why dont you just have every thing on sat. like outdoors,start at 8:00a.m. if you cant get your butt out of bed you shouldnt care there is always next weekend if its that impotent you will be there that way everyone can have sunday to go race somewhere else or just stay home and watch nascar.:dude: :dude: :dude: *


 I have no problem racing any day of the week. I also have kids. Sometime priorities come first. Don't have a family, huh? some racers do and things don't always work out as planned. If you are who I think you are (hiding behind a new name), you also know that I've been helping with GLRC for 5-6 years, and have seen "good" ideas fall flat... John asked for input and people are giving it. The club is not a monopoly. It has never been, to my knowledge, what any one person wanted, excluding a certain person that is...


----------



## nitrorod

Any guesses?



DamageIncRacing said:


> *How strange... This comment sounds strangely familiar... I heard somebody who is not very well liked mutter this about the same person not to long ago... I wonder if I know who you are, hmmm? :devil: *


----------



## nitrorod

Good we got alot of stuff moved out of the way.



knapster said:


> *Wow, before the crap gets deep, how'ed set-up go tonight? *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

There are actually two... And they both happen to be signed on right now. One I know is joking, the other needs to have his head positioned correctly. I'll let the guilty parties sort it out amongst themselves and I'LL take care of the problem when the proper time arrises...:devil:


And for now, I won't say any more on the matter


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Jerrod- hows the place look on the inside? I haven't been in there in a while. How much do you think will be able to get done tomorrow? I was going to be there Thursaday but Johnny Boy called me at the last minute and said it was cancelled due to football practice. If I knew anybody was going to be there tonight I would have bee there. Did Johnny Boy drive the big ole bus up?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

your pal said:


> *its nowwwwww or nevverrrrrrrrr *


I'll just make this last comment... YOU won't know that I know until it's too late...:devil:


----------



## nitrorod

Your not threating anyone are you?




DamageIncRacing said:


> *There are actually two... And they both happen to be signed on right now. One I know is joking, the other needs to have his head positioned correctly. I'll let the guilty parties sort it out amongst themselves and I'LL take care of the problem when the proper time arrises...:devil:
> 
> 
> And for now, I won't say any more on the matter *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Andy- hows the truck look? John said ya got a little over zealous on the drivers(?) door!!!


----------



## nitrorod

The place looks ok. The bus should be up there on saturaday.



DamageIncRacing said:


> *Hey Jerrod- hows the place look on the inside? I haven't been in there in a while. How much do you think will be able to get done tomorrow? I was going to be there Thursaday but Johnny Boy called me at the last minute and said it was cancelled due to football practice. If I knew anybody was going to be there tonight I would have bee there. Did Johnny Boy drive the big ole bus up? *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

nitrorod said:


> *Your not threating anyone are you? *


ME?! NEVER!!! I'll just take care of any problems in a the necessary manner when the time comes...:devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

nitrorod said:


> *The place looks ok. The bus should be up there on saturaday. *


Cool. I already made plans for saturday (not knowing we'd be building the track) but I'll see if I can squeak in for a while...


----------



## psycho02

How long will you be there on saturday j-glo. I too like john coach for my sons football team and we have a game tomorrow at 9:00 and then I could head that way after that. 


As far as the west olive deal. I will admit that the location is not prime. My only point for bringing it up is that it would be the same building all the time, which would make it easy to attract new people because everyone would know where we were at, And the guy who wants to do this is'nt looking to make any money like a landlord or real estate agent so he would'nt kill the club on rent. I just don't want to see the club have to close the doors because they can't pay the bills.


----------



## nitrorod

All day





psycho02 said:


> *How long will you be there on saturday j-glo. I too like john coach for my sons football team and we have a game tomorrow at 9:00 and then I could head that way after that.
> 
> 
> As far as the west olive deal. I will admit that the location is not prime. My only point for bringing it up is that it would be the same building all the time, which would make it easy to attract new people because everyone would know where we were at, And the guy who wants to do this is'nt looking to make any money like a landlord or real estate agent so he would'nt kill the club on rent. I just don't want to see the club have to close the doors because they can't pay the bills. *


----------



## Guest

I am going to build the building for carpet racing next season. Its a sure thing, also indoor dirt, and offroad outside as well as a dirt oval. I think there is enough racers in the area to be fun.


----------



## psycho02

Yep build it chad. I would, someone will race in it.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *How long will you be there on saturday j-glo. I too like john coach for my sons football team and we have a game tomorrow at 9:00 and then I could head that way after that. *


 Hey Ken... I won't be there until 2:00 or so. My sons game is at noon, but at least it's a home game!! Guess I'll see you there??


----------



## John Warner

Restricted_GT said:


> *I am going to build the building for carpet racing next season. Its a sure thing, also indoor dirt, and offroad outside as well as a dirt oval. I think there is enough racers in the area to be fun. *


 Chad, what size building are you planning on putting up??


----------



## psycho02

yup Johnny I will be there tomorrow after noon. good luck tomorrow. who do you guys play?


----------



## Guest

well I was thinking of a 100+80 but the more we think of it maybe a 100+150 steel construction is more ideal we are still in the ruff yet but one is going to be built for sure.


----------



## Guest

hey ken, umm the date ya posted for this weekend was wrong :thumbsup: 5th is on sat. hhmmmm so now what? the guys from raw roots are coming out on sun.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *yup Johnny I will be there tomorrow after noon. good luck tomorrow. who do you guys play? *


 Cool!! I'm looking forward to seeing you there. I think we're playing Gull Lake. We haven't lost a game yet! But we did manage to tie one at 14 all.


----------



## John Warner

Restricted_GT said:


> *well I was thinking of a 100+80 but the more we think of it maybe a 100+150 steel construction is more ideal we are still in the ruff yet but one is going to be built for sure. *


 Chad, I assume this is your first venture at putting together an indoor carpet track? Do me a favor and talk to me before finalizing your plans.


----------



## psycho02

Hey there chad I thought you were gonna race on Saturday which is the 5th did you change it to the 6th or decide to run sundays?



WE are still rolling along up here Johnny everyday my oldest boy is looking more and more like "meal ticket" I have already told my wife to take all the money out of the 401 k and spend it because we are gonna be set for life as soon as he graduates high school he is going to enter the draft. He is averaging about 28 yards a carry 2 tds a game and about 12 tackles. Of course he is 8 and only playing against other 8 year olds ya think I am jumping the gun. j/k.


----------



## psycho02

You see thats what I said. John and chad need to get together and talk about this stuff. that was my whole intention was to get you two talking.


So john how do you like my new location?


----------



## Guest

nope I just reread the first post in (new track) and it said sunday the 5th Im geared up for sat. if the track is too wet the Ill just try to get the guys back on sun.


----------



## John Warner

Well, well!! My son is 11 and he's the second string quarterback, starting outside linebacker and captian of the defense. He's managed to bring his team back to win in the last two out of three games. But in all honesty, he much prefers defense. He rather be trying to run over somebody instead of them trying to run him over!!

Didn't they start using the draft just this
year when the kid's turn 10 years old?????


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *You see thats what I said. John and chad need to get together and talk about this stuff. that was my whole intention was to get you two talking.
> 
> 
> So john how do you like my new location? *


 Hummmmm.... well, it's big, it doesn't have any poles, the floors are very smooth and flat, plenty of parking, but the lighting sucks to say the least!!! Other than that, it'll be just fine!


----------



## Guest

yeah john when I get some plans drawn up and get close to building and stuff like that Ill go over it with you to see what ya think. Im kinda new at the ownership stuff so Ideas are welcome.


----------



## psycho02

the way it is going John eventually a team rep will be there at the birth ready for you to sign him away watch and see. 

And I meant MY location on here. But thanks for the scouting report on the building over there.

My son is not going to be very happy that it is not in the skating rink again he won't know where to ride his skateboard.

Sounds like garett is alot like me they wanted me to run the ball in high school and all I wanted to do was play middle linebacker.


----------



## psycho02

chad I fixed that post in off-road.


----------



## John Warner

Ohhhhhh..... On the carpet, my bad!! I like it, it's very appropriate!!


----------



## Guest

LOL ty. are you still planning on coming out? Im not sure how many people are going to attend cuz of the weather.


----------



## psycho02

I might try and stop by but I don't think I will be able to race my wife has to work tomorrow and I don't have a baby sitter. I thought about just putting a leash on my youngest boy but the little devil will probably just eat his way through it. I am still actively seeking a babysitter though.


----------



## psycho02

John why the he77 can't I see your name on the top of the onroad screen anymore are you in stealth mode?


----------



## Guest

LMAO
:roll:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Restricted_GT said:


> *well I was thinking of a 100+80 but the more we think of it maybe a 100+150 steel construction is more ideal we are still in the ruff yet but one is going to be built for sure. *


15,000 square feet is big. that should work for two nice size tracks and ample pit spaces. Three tracks in the area. Grand Rapids, Grand Haven and Lansing all with in a hours drive, what next?


----------



## psycho02

alot of fun freddy, alot of fun:thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota

DamageIncRacing said:


> *Hey Andy- hows the truck look? John said ya got a little over zealous on the drivers(?) door!!! *


Het Eric, the truck is pretty rough to say the least. We ran out of time and it was either drive the truck primered all winter or put a couple coats of red and a coat of clear on it and come back next spring and block sand the hell out it and put another coat of red on it and then the flames and three or 4 coats of clear on it.

I chose the 2nd option, even though it means busting my hump with the block sander in the spring b/c I just couldn't bring myself to drive a red oxide primer color truck with a flame red roof, grill, bumpers, tailgate and feder flares and $2000 wheels and tires.

I did have some fun on northbound 131 the other day with a guy who has a truck just like mine but black and no fender flares. we were going back and forth through traffic at about 90-100mph. Has anyone taken the S-curve at 95?? Wow that was fun!!! But I definately need stiffer sway bars to keep the body roll down. I unfortunatley had to let off and exit at Alpine ave but he gave me a thumbs up as I peeled off to the exit lane.


----------



## Rich Chang

Crazy kids and your fast vehicles.


----------



## John Warner

Rich Chang said:


> *Crazy kids and your fast vehicles.  *


 Your one to talk from what I understand!!


----------



## Rich Chang

I don't know what you are talking about! :lol:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Andy- if you think taking the s-curves at 95 in a truck is bad, try taking them in the Buick at 115!!! It's bad enough the blasted thing developes a whistle from the windows at 85ish!!!


And yes, the Buick WILL do 115+, SO QUIT LAUGHING!!!:lol: :devil:


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> *And yes, the Buick WILL do 115+, SO QUIT LAUGHING!!!:lol: :devil: *


 What did you do, push it out of an airplane at about 10,000 feet?????


----------



## John Warner

I wanted to personally thank each and every
one of you that showed up today to help unload
the bus and start setting up our indoor track
this season. We actually accomlished quite a
bit today any being open by next weekend should be a breeze!!

Once again....
Thank You!!!
John


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey John, can you email me those pics of the accident from earlier. I need to forward them to my parents and insurance man. And I also wanted to thank John, A.J, Garret, Dave, Steven, Bill and Ken for all the support you guys gave me tonight. And I guess out of everything that happened I'm glad it was a little old man that was driving that Audi and not some punk kid or woman driver b/c I don't remember exactly what I said when I got out of my truck but I know it was along the line of "I'll bleep bleep bleep kill that bleep that pulled out in front of me." 

I guess if anything funny has to come out of this it's three things. First thing is that American made vehicles are still the most durable on the road. All I have to replace is a couple turn signal bulbs and a steering rack. The very nice Audi A6 I hit at 30mph or so needs a completely new left rear, hehehehe. The left rear quarter panel was pushed all the way into the rear tire.  Mopar 1, fine German engineering 0! Second is that I always wanted a little more agressive steering with my truck and I do believe about 20 degrees of toe out will do the trick! :thumbsup: And last, but definately most important is that it gave me the reason I was looking for to get completly bombed out drunk tonight :devil:

Oh, one last thing. I'll be by the track tommorrow ( <--- note the spelling of that word Steven) after the nascar race is over to help out and I will bring my cordless drill so we can assemble the tables and attach the wall sections to the elevated Stadium sections.

That's right, all the stadium guys have another treat. How about an entire section of the track 80' long that is 4' higher than everything else.  Pretty cool huh!


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hehehehehehehe, I just found out how much the car that pulled out in front of me was worth that I totally smashed. Can we say Cha-Ching @ $43,500. $$$$$$ don't get me wrong, I'm not a greedy dude (inserted family appropriate word for dude), from my understanding I can sue this guy for my deductable and claim all damages. Well my two flat-spotted tires @ $250 each, plus my headlight assembly which shines 100' further down the road than the drivers side, plus the blown out rack and pinion steering assembly, and the entire right front fender assembly that is totally gone since the headlight is so whacked out. Plus my front bumper and lower valance which was shoved about an inch towards the drivers side. Mama Mia, I'm just going to sit on this one for a day or so until the attourny Jeff Brown and our club knows is available to see what I can do.

See you guys tommorrow!

Evil Andy!!!!!!!!!!!!

:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## goodnplenty

phat dakota time to buy a chevy.




jrod how did racing in lansing go i heard you beat andrew knapp and brian jackson i know i can take ya:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John Warner

*Track Construction Update*

Thought I'd let everyone know that the new indoor track is coming together very nicely. Both tracks are now in place and the driver's stand is up. If you were there over the weekend, things have changed since then. Both tracks now go from north to south with the driver's stand in-between them as we had set up last year. We'll use a very large area between the tracks and the front doors for our pits.

That BIG elevated back section on the stadium track is gonna be awesome to say the least. It'll add that extra dimension that'll make things much more fun!! I'm amazed at how perfectly flat and bump free these floors are... WoW!!

Oh, and before I forget....
Yes, We WILL be racing this coming weekend!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

JOHN I still can't understand why your name is not listed at the top like the rest of us. You got some sort of stealth mode we don't know about? Also what flavor do you want your butt whoopin' in  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *JOHN I still can't understand why your name is not listed at the top like the rest of us. You got some sort of stealth mode we don't know about? Also what flavor do you want your butt whoopin' in  :devil:  *


 Ken, it's the same stealth mode I'll be using racing against you. You won't be able to see my car to know where it's at!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psycho02

I won't be able to see your car because I can only turn my head around so far and as of yet I have no camera's on the back for looking out of the rear of the car. Don't worry though about every 2 laps or so I will :wave: as I roll on by:devil:


----------



## Rainn2378

John Warner said:


> *I wanted to personally thank each and every
> one of you that showed up today to help unload
> the bus and start setting up our indoor track
> this season. We actually accomlished quite a
> bit today any being open by next weekend should be a breeze!!
> 
> Once again....
> Thank You!!!
> John *


Well John we would have been there if you had told us before like oooohhhh 2 days before and we had plans already. Give me a call tomorrow morning and i will let you know about next weekend and i have some questions about the new track ok?


----------



## nitrorod

Well you seem to know who I am but I am at a loss for who you are. I did beat both Andrew and Brian but thats not the story of the day. Fred finished in front of AJ.



goodnplenty said:


> *
> jrod how did racing in lansing go i heard you beat andrew knapp and brian jackson i know i can take ya:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: *


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Well you seem to know who I am but I am at a loss for who you are. I did beat both Andrew and Brian but thats not the story of the day. Fred finished in front of AJ. *


 And.... Jerrod, you finished in the "D" main, and Fred was 2nd & A.J. was 3rd. and both of them were in the "C", correct??


----------



## nitrorod

Correct John and Andrew and Brian were in the "E", alot of good racers from all over the state in Lansing this last weekend.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Correct John, alot of good racers from all over the state in Lansing this last weekend. *


 That's awesome! We'd like to have been there playing with OUR toys too, but as I'm sure you know many of us were busy at home getting our track ready for this coming weekend!
Wait'll you see how much extra room there is now that we've moved the location of the on-road track. Although I must admit, using a 55,000 square foot building makes things a little easier. The clubs bus is sitting over in the north-west corner and it looks like a Hot Wheels toy!!

And with the 40' ceilings I wonder if the airplane guy's plan on coming back again this season? This time they can get some serious altitude!


----------



## Denney

John - You said there would be racing indoors this weekend...are there still plans to race at Rider's on the 19th?, and will the indoor track be open anytime soon for midweek practice?

Thanks, Denney


----------



## KawadaKid

actualy john, i placed 3rd in the C behind fred. I lapped AJ once or twice.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *And.... Jerrod, you finished in the "D" main, and Fred was 2nd & A.J. was 3rd. and both of them were in the "C", correct?? *


Just so you know, Sunday's Lansing race went like this:
The A Main drivers were getting 25-26. B Main drivers were getting 24-25 laps and the C Main is listed below.
Kevin Marcy 23 5:12.22 
Fred Knapp 23 5:12.38 
Steven Stewart 22 5:05.70 
Brad Taylor 22 5:10.26 
Steve McGeorge 21 5:12.26 
AJ Warner 20 5:11.20


----------



## mike vasilion

knapster said:


> *Just so you know, Sunday's Lansing race went like this:
> A Main drivers were getting 24-25 laps and the C Main is listed below.
> /B]*


* 
No, that would be the B-main. The A-main guys got 25-26 laps. Sorry to burst your bubble, J-rod.*


----------



## kevinm

*John* - Have you talked to any of your local oval guys lately? Do they plan on running 4-cell or 6-cell? I'd like to know before I drive almost 2 hours to get there.


----------



## RCTerror

Hey guys- long time no see. Where is this indoor track? Still don't know my way around Grand Rapids all that well. What all do you race indoors? Back in Indy we only ran oval and stadium. Will you guys be running 1/12 scale? Touring cars? When will you be working on the track again? I'd like to come out and give a hand if I can.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Johnny Boy- you have the bus IN the building!? What time are you planning on being at the track Tuesday? I get out 'o' work at 4-ish and can be there as soon as I can get there...

RCTerror- we practically run everything indoors except nitro cars. Saturdays usually run oval during the day (some touring cars and stadium trucks run oval also). I've heard rumors of 12th scale oval. Saturday nights are the stadium trucks and buggies. If you run stadium watch out for "Crash" Muller- he doesn't go around you, he goes through you... Sundays are road courses. Last year we ran touring cars and some stadium trucks. We tried to get the BRP micro cars going but no two people ever showed up the same day. If 12th scale catches on again it more than likely would be on sunday. I'm seriously considering getting a 12th scale to run again, can we say Associated 12L3?!:devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Eric, there all over there now if you want to head over. As far as tomorrow goes, I'd venture to say he'll be there most of the day and night.


----------



## John Warner

Denney said:


> *John - You said there would be racing indoors this weekend...are there still plans to race at Rider's on the 19th?, and will the indoor track be open anytime soon for midweek practice?
> 
> Thanks, Denney *


 Denney..... Yes sir, we still plan on running the last outdoor race on the 19th as well for those serious die hard nitro racers. Question is... will it be snowing and/or cold or even raining???

I don't know that there'll be any practice this week, however if there is I'll be sure and post it here!


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> *Johnny Boy- you have the bus IN the building!? What time are you planning on being at the track Tuesday? I get out 'o' work at 4-ish and can be there as soon as I can get there... *


 Eric.. Like Fred stated, I'll be there just about all day tomorrow (Tuesday) and for sure tomorrow evening again at 4:30. Time's running out too quickly!! Oh, and YES that big 84 passenger Detroit diesel powered bus is over in one of the corners!




kevinm said:


> *John - Have you talked to any of your local oval guys lately? Do they plan on running 4-cell or 6-cell? I'd like to know before I drive almost 2 hours to get there.*


Kevin.... At last talk with some of the oval crew, I'd say their trying to stay wih 6 cell. Some have mentioned going to 4, but are unsure of how the car will run. Some also stated that if that's what the oval racing is coming to, then they won't have a choice in the future! So... I guess we'll be offering both 4 & 6.




> _Originally posted by RCTerror_
> * Hey guys- long time no see. Where is this indoor track? Still don't know my way around Grand Rapids all that well. What all do you race indoors? Back in Indy we only ran oval and stadium. Will you guys be running 1/12 scale? Touring cars? When will you be working on the track again? I'd like to come out and give a hand if I can.*


Mr. Terror... If you'd like to come out and lend a hand, PLEASE DO. We'll be more than delighted to have as many people there as possible. I'll be there Tuesday evening from 4:30 till late. Hope to see you then!


----------



## psycho02

HEY if anyone is intersted in the yokomo 12th scale car with the cool silver graphite it is available on speedtechs website.


----------



## nitrorod

Your not bursting my bubble I had a great time just beating Brian. Are you counting the first lap ie. the 2-3 second one in your lap count?



mike vasilion said:


> *No, that would be the B-main. The A-main guys got 25-26 laps. Sorry to burst your bubble, J-rod. *


----------



## Phat Dakota

Here's something funny I thought I would share with everyone, especially those people who hate those stupid rice grinders driving around.

Got Rice???

Here's just a small preview


----------



## psycho02

Ha thats funny andy. That sounds like what you have to go through to get a tmaxx to turn a decent lap around an off-road track.:devil:


----------



## mike vasilion

nitrorod said:


> *Your not bursting my bubble I had a great time just beating Brian. Are you counting the first lap ie. the 2-3 second one in your lap count? *


yes I did, but so did you. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## mike vasilion

hey, OFR, you guys runnin sunday or what? I might go this sunday with Cookie Monster.


----------



## John Warner

mike vasilion said:


> *hey, OFR, you guys runnin sunday or what? I might go this sunday with Cookie Monster. *


 You'd better believe we are!! And I'd like it if you and the "other" old guy came over. At least with you there, I'll have somebody I'll be able to beat!


----------



## John Warner

Hey Om-Eh-Ga Pie.... just reading, not posting????


----------



## mike vasilion

John Warner said:


> *You'd better believe we are!! And I'd like it if you and the "other" old guy came over. At least with you there, I'll have somebody I'll be able to beat! *


you know, they say people who talk about it, can't really do it.So I'll leave you with this.


----------



## Guest

*time to race or ric-o' shea off the boards*

John what time on Sunday is the on road starting.


----------



## John Warner

*The schedule is as follows....* 

*Saturdays: OVAL...* doors open at 9:30, first heat at 12:30 

*Saturday evenings: STADIUM...* follows oval, starts appx. 5:30 

*Sundays: ON-ROAD...* doors open at 9:30, first heat at 12:30 

*Tuesday evenings: OPEN PRACTICE...* doors open at 5:30, close at 9:30 

*Thursday evenings: OPEN PRACTICE/SERIES NIGHT...* doors open at 5:30, close at 9:30 except when running the series. 

All races are three heats and main except for series night which is two heats and the main.


----------



## nitrorod

12:30 I have to eat at 12:00 can't we start at 1:00?



John Warner said:


> *The schedule is as follows....
> 
> Sundays: ON-ROAD... doors open at 9:30, first heat at 12:30
> 
> All races are three heats and main except for series night which is two heats and the main. *


----------



## Phat Dakota

John Warner said:


> *The schedule is as follows....
> 
> Saturdays: OVAL... doors open at 9:30, first heat at 12:30*


* 

Actually you better tell everyone that we will be opening at 9:00 b/c I have to leave for a bit to get my hair cut at 9:45 so I would rather open everything up at 9:00 to give me some set-up time and to help out some people who get there early.*


----------



## Guest

Thanks john boy I will be there Sunday.:wave:


----------



## Denney

I would also like to see the Sunday racing start at 1:00 (or even 1:30). Most times when I have raced @ Rider's it seems that we don't get started until around 1:00 & we still manage to finish before 6. But if everyone else wants 12:30 I can deal with it.

Denney


----------



## Guest

Starting at 1:00 is good for me.:roll:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy!!! Got my 12th scale ordered today. Since Riders is under a re-fit it won't make it in for this weeks racin'. But what do you think- should I do one of my "Carpet Camo" bodies?!:devil: 

As for the opening and start times, I'd say stick to the schedule!!! Not to put any blame (or whatever) or point fingers at anybody, but if someone says they are going to open they should open (no offense Andy- I cut my hair one time a few years back!!!:devil: ). As for race start times, it seems the people that complain about the races starting late are the ones CAUSING them to start late by showing up and registering at the last minute, needing extra time to set up the chassis, whatever... Wasn't there a club rule that stated if you showed up or registered late, you could start racing second round? Or did we start making exceptions for everybody that couldn't get out of bed to be there on time?



Opinions expressed are MINE only- if you're offended you have deeper problems!!!:devil:


----------



## goodnplenty

i like the idea of 1:00 i just cant miss my nascar


----------



## goodnplenty

you guys work on the gr track tonight andy


----------



## Omega Pi

*FLYER!!!!*

Hey there John, I see you have a schedule posted....is that the one you want on the flyer, or do you want me to hold off on that until the vote? I also need a GLRC logo picture to add to it. Send me whatever data you have at [email protected]. As soon as I get that, I can proceed with the flyer.
Thanx
Michelle


----------



## psycho02

whooo hoooo carpet mayhem:devil: :roll:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota

goodnplenty said:


> *you guys work on the gr track tonight andy *


I Sure will be at the track.

The stadium carpet is done, unless a section comes up, and next on the list is building the ramps for the upper section and carpeting those.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey John, THIS is what we need to do with our Bus!!!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

It serves as their drivers stand scoring platform, and holds the track inside!


----------



## Phat Dakota

Okay, I went and priced out some stuff @ home depot that we need for the stadium track to get it completed.

1. 4'x8'x1/8" sheets of Masonite...$5.98
or 
4'x8'x1/4" sheets OSB...$5.25
-We would need around 6 sheets of Masonite be safe, and 2 sheets of the OSB for barriers for the upper deck. 
2. 2x4's for outside track border....$1.95, would need about 30-40

3. 5lb box of 1" screws for the jumps $8.97

We would still need some misc. sized peices for the actual jumps, such as 1X6's, 1X8's and 1X12's. Don't have an exact quantity so I'll wait till later to figure that out.

See ya tonight, if you will be at the track!


----------



## KawadaKid

sounds great Andy. Look, i just got the 4000th reply to our thread!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Johnny Boy!!! I GOT JIPPED!!! It ends up I could have gone to the track tonight. The "problem" I told you about was taking care of itself when I got home from work... I'll give ya a shout on the nevertell sometime tomorrow...:devil:


----------



## Omega Pi

Are you guys working on the track tonight? Also, I never heard from you John on the flyer, and I'm leaving town tomorrow morning until the 20th, so tonight is the only night I have to work on the flyer till after I get back. I got rid of the nextel, so you can't reach me that way, so email, or call the house....897-4042.
Thanx,
Michelle


----------



## Guest

talkie talkie. this is now indoor season
and its time for the smack talk to start.
hope everyone who is anyone got thier 12th 
scales goin, cause its spankin time!
:devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## Guest

A couple of weeks ago at Lansing the only thing that MR.Clean was spanking was the boards. I hope he got his car fixed.:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## psycho02

Uh hummmmm whatever you guys spank is up to you and more than I want to know. But thank you ob1x for recognizing the mandatory status of 12th scale.


----------



## mike vasilion

hey OFR, do we need to bring tables and chairs? How about extension cords? Sure would be nice to be informed.lol


----------



## nitrorod

No need for tables or chairs, the extention cords you will need and a pit light.


----------



## KawadaKid

> you will need and a pit light.


You can say that again.


----------



## John Warner

What a great weekend we had racing in our new building! And what a pleasure it was to see Ken (psycho02) out racing that mandatory 1/12 scale of his.


----------



## KawadaKid

riiiight....So MANDITORY that he doesnt have to even run it!


----------



## John Warner

*Great Lakes Racers Club "Indoor 2002" -- 10-13-2002* 


Top Qualifier for SEDAN STOCK: 
Jeff Hirdes with 27/5:01.23

-- SEDAN STOCK - C MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 6 21 5:00.79 Andrew Knapp 5 11.90
2 3 20 5:12.01 Mr. Clean 17 10.93
3 8 19 5:10.42 Dave Walton 14 10.43
4 5 17 5:10.98 Dan Rietema 16 9.32
5 4 4 4:53.50 Ross Hasmon 9 2.32


-- SEDAN STOCK - B MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 0 24 5:06.90 Eric Kelly 10 13.33
2 5 23 5:04.76 Fred Knapp 4 12.86
3 9 23 5:10.58 Brian Jackson 7 12.62
4 4 22 5:03.85 Todd B. 15 12.34
5 7 19 5:04.16 Ric O' Shea 12 10.65


-- SEDAN STOCK - A MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 6 27 5:02.76 Jeff Hirdes 8 15.20
2 3 27 5:04.32 Mike Vasilion 3 15.12
3 1 27 5:05.17 Jeff Cook 2 15.08
4 4 24 5:13.72 A.J. Warner 13 13.04
5 5 23 5:01.15 Steven Stewart 1 13.02


Top Qualifier for 1/12 STOCK: 
Dave Woellper with 41/8:07.60

-- 1/12 STOCK - A MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name id
1 1 40 8:00.88 Dave Woellper 11 
2 5 37 7:55.59 OB-1 18 
-- 3 --- DNS --- Fred Knapp 6


----------



## psycho02

sorry john I had to work. alot of aarp members needing walkers on sunday so they can go home from the hospital. I will be there next sunday though don't you worry.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Don't worry Johnny Boy!!! I should have my 12th scale by next weekend, as long as Scotty ordered it that is! I will be checking on its status today. After all, isn't it manditory?:devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

-- SEDAN STOCK - B MAIN -- 
pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph 
1 0 24 5:06.90 Eric Kelly 10 13.33 
2 5 23 5:04.76 Fred Knapp 4 12.86 
3 9 23 5:10.58 Brian Jackson 7 12.62 
4 4 22 5:03.85 Todd B. 15 12.34 
5 7 19 5:04.16 Ric O' Shea 12 10.65 



Don't you think its odd- Brian was running a "modified" stock motor (swapped arms) to run faster, and he still got beat by a long haired hippie freak and a senior citizen!!! I guess he should work more on driving than taking people out!!!

Overheard on the drivers stand- "I hate loosing"- I won't say who said it...:devil:


----------



## Denney

I have never run foam tires on my touring car (heck - I've only had a touring car for about 3 months...), what tires should I get for my Losi. I was hoping I wouldn't have to buy too many different kinds, but I heard purple rears & double purple fronts might be the hot set-up??? Any help would be appreciated. Also, Paragon for tire compound??

Thanks, Denney


----------



## Denney

Also, is the track open Tuesday's & Thursday's yet?


----------



## nitrorod

Denny the purple and double purple will work or you could go with purple and plaid. As far as tire dope goes Paragon is the stuff if you can find it.


----------



## John Warner

Denney said:


> *Also, is the track open Tuesday's & Thursday's yet? *


 Yes sir, it sure is! Same times as last season, 5:30 - 9:30?


----------



## Denney

Thanks guys. I'm having a real problem with weekends through Thanksgiving & I wanted to get some 12th scale practice in at least. But come December...I'll be back - battling for mid-pack honors!!!

Also - is there ever much interest in rubber tire touring?

Denney


----------



## nitrorod

Sorry Denny no rubber for me till after Thanksgiving.


----------



## John Warner

Denney said:


> *Also - is there ever much interest in rubber tire touring?
> 
> Denney *


 In all honesty the rubber tire class has always pretty small until after Clevelands indoor champs race.

Which reminds me....

Starting the first weekend in November, our track will shrink to the indoor champs size of 36' X 72' and our drivers stand will also be changed to the 18" tall Cleveland version for our annual on-road Cleveland warm-ups.

Oval and Stadium tracks and drivers stands will remain the same as normal!


----------



## Denney

Just curious, what are the current track dimensions. Also did you have stadium races on Sat, if so how did the elevated section work out?

Denney


----------



## Fred Knapp

DamageIncRacing said:


> *-- SEDAN STOCK - B MAIN --
> Don't you think its odd- Brian was running a "modified" stock motor (swapped arms) to run faster, and he still got beat by a long haired hippie freak and a senior citizen!!! I guess he should work more on driving than taking people out!!!*


I'll tell you what was odd - I could'nt talk him into letting me run that motor.


----------



## nitrorod

Denny,
There was Stadium racing saturday but not many racers, Hint get out and race guys, and the elevated back section was cool lots of air going up on to it.

Our Current on-road track is 42'x84' if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## KawadaKid

Denny,
if u are interested in any GRP foams like fioroni, ellegi, or oofra <sp>, the Equivalents to double purple is 42 and purple is a 40.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

What's this about a 54" TV in your new location? Is that true?

Last year, I wanted to get in the DJ booth and crank up the lights. Just think what we could do with a full bar and a big screen.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Freddie- That just makes me think that there was more to that motor than just a swapped arm... And just in case Johnny Boy hasn't said it yet- I believe we will be running saturday at Riders for the last outdoor "anniversary" race thing and sunday at the indoor track. Get the 12th scales ready! Mine will be in wednesday or thursday.

Oh, and Johnny Boy- I'll either be driving the Laser or the Sunbird this weekend (preferably the Laser). We pick up the Sunbird after I get out of work tuesday.


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah, its true that there is a large TV in the bar area.


----------



## John Warner

Not to mention the large sound stage with about 15 giant commercial speakers, two or three amps totaling 3,000 watts or more and an overhead light show complete with lazer lights, smoke and bubble machines!


----------



## John Warner

Oops... forgot to mention that there's a total of four bars, a comedy den and stage, a full resturant, five bathrooms in different locations and an upstairs lizard lounge for those VIP'S!!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *John, I couldn't help but notice that there has been a 20% increase in entry fees this year. I understand that the rent on the building is the same or cheaper than last year, so I was just wondering why the increase? Since I'm not serving on the board of directors this year I don't have the inside scoop as to the details. As a matter of fact, would you please post the fees. Member - Non member - 1st class 2nd class and memberships, as these are questions that I can't answer when asked.
> Thanks in advance,
> Fred *


 Fred, nothings been raised or changed from last year. Everything is the same.


----------



## nitrorod

I thought that we were not renting those areas so we were to stay out of them so that things were not disturbed.



John Warner said:


> *Not to mention the large sound stage with about 15 giant commercial speakers, two or three amps totaling 3,000 watts or more and an overhead light show complete with lazer lights, smoke and bubble machines!*





John Warner said:


> *Oops... forgot to mention that there's a total of four bars, a comedy den and stage, a full resturant, five bathrooms in different locations and an upstairs lizard lounge for those VIP'S!! *





KawadaKid said:


> *yeah, its true that there is a large TV in the bar area. *


----------



## KawadaKid

it was $12 last year...


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *I thought that we were not renting those areas so we were to stay out of them so that things were not disturbed. *


 Jerrod. WE'RE NOT GOING TO BE USING THOSE AREAS. I WAS ONLY TALKING ABOUT WHAT THE BUILDING HAD!


----------



## Fred Knapp

KawadaKid said:


> *it was $12 last year... *


Not for members.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Eric charged me 12.00 for myself and Andrew and said it was per you. *


 Eric was correct.... $15.00 non-members, $12.00 members.


----------



## KawadaKid

yeah, i think it was.


----------



## nitrorod

Wow sorry for mis interpreting the statements.



John Warner said:


> *Jerrod. WE'RE NOT GOING TO BE USING THOSE AREAS. I WAS ONLY TALKING ABOUT WHAT THE BUILDING HAD! *


----------



## KawadaKid

hmmmmm....how can we settle this argument?


----------



## psycho02




----------



## psycho02

Yeah I think that i remember that it was raised to 15.00 for non and 12.00 for members last year or even 2 years ago. I remember john having a big huddle and asking everybody what they felt about raising entry fees. I just can't remember the exact time and day. But I think it was even 2 winters ago. And don't worry John I WILL be there this sunday running12TH SCALE. I just had to do the stupid on-call thing for work this weekend and for some reason about 100 people were discharged from the hospital on sunday morning and I did'nt get done until 2:00 p.m. It worked out though because we had a football game tonight and I had to put together a game plan for that anyways. But I say again I WILL be there on sunday and I will be running 12TH SC ALE. and nothing else.


----------



## John Warner

Fred, heres a copy of the rate sheet you used all of last season. 

Saturdays & Sundays

non-members members jr. members
1st car $15.00 $12.00 $10.00

2nd car $12.00 $9.00 $8.00


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *No, I think it was not. I collected the fees remember. *


 I will also have the old one you used at the track.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Well the club could post the P&L statement from last year and we would all know. *


 What good would posting the profit and loss statement do???????? It wouldn't tell anybody what we charged for entry, it would only tell us the total weekly, monthy and yearly statement!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nitrorod

Well I know that we can all agree on one thing that it was $10 this summer.



knapster said:


> *I'm sorry Ken but your worng I collected the fees and members paied 10.00 *


----------



## psycho02

That mad face was not for you freddy I just double posted on accident and had to figure something out for that post so it was'nt the same as the one below it sorry. I just said I think I remember but I could be wrong. I do think that I paid 10.00 for stadium last year though. I am not sure on that one either though.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *I'm sorry Ken but your worng I collected the fees and members paied 10.00 *


 Fred... read above, you must have missed some posts.


----------



## nitrorod

Dont we keep record of how many entries we have every week?



John Warner said:


> *What good would posting the profit and loss statement do???????? It wouldn't tell anybody what we charged for entry, it would only tell us the total weekly, monthy and yearly statement!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Those are bunk numbers John and you know it. *


 whatever. I'll be more than happy to bring you ALL the entry sheets from last season if you'd like!


----------



## Fred Knapp

So it is as I remember? If so then thats kewl.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Dont we keep record of how many entries we have every week? *


 Yes Jerrod, if you really must know EACH AND EVERY one of the entry sheets that racers fill out are in the safe. And, as I said a minute ago.... I will bring the entire box in for your viewing pleasure if that will settle your curiosity!


----------



## psycho02

I do remeber John having a meeting at a race and asking everybody if they were okay with upping the entry fees to 12 and 15 but like I said I don't remember if it was last year or 2 years ago. But to be honest I hav'nt really raced indoor carpet enough to really remember everything right down to a t. I will pay 10 or 12 or whatever it is, but heck I have paid 20 at rnl before so it does'nt matter to me.


----------



## John Warner

Ken, you are correct. don't second guess yourself. we were on Lousma drive when that meeting happened and the rates were raised.


----------



## psycho02

Yeah I thought so because it was the first year after rivertown went there own way if I am not mistaken.



but hey should'nt 12th scale have a lower entry fee because they are a smaller car huh huh?  :lol: :devil:


----------



## psycho02

You see that could be correct too freddy because I think that it was 10.00 for stadium last year which is all that i ran indoors last year but I am not sure. like I said though I will pay whatever it is that the club has to have to keep going.


----------



## nitrorod

I have to agree!!!!!!!!!!



psycho02 said:


> *but hey should'nt 12th scale have a lower entry fee because they are a smaller car huh huh?  :lol: :devil: *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Sir John you may be right. I just wanted to post the fees that all.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Now that we've had our little tif lets go back a page or two and clean it up please.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Now that we've had our little tif lets go back a page or two and clean it up please. *


 didn't know we were having a tif, so whats to clean up?


----------



## John Warner

Talk about your BIG outdoor parking lot race!!!!!!!

WASHINGTON, D.C. R/C RACING CLUB
www.dc-rc.pinoysites.com


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Well anyway, I don't think I'll get another a$$ woopen like that again for a while. I got a new motor. *


 well I'll bet it's a new Reedy, right?!?!?!?!?


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Yeah, Reedy Green two! *


 Just as I figured! He-he





Talk about your BIG outdoor parking lot race!!!!!!!

WASHINGTON, D.C. R/C RACING CLUB 
www.dc-rc.pinoysites.com


----------



## psycho02

R U being sarcastic freddy because I could'nt make it or are you being serious? I also saw in the results that you were a dns for the main what happened? I have to say I was dissapointed to see that there were only 3 cars there.


----------



## Fred Knapp

psycho02 said:


> *R U being sarcastic freddy because I could'nt make it or are you being serious? I also saw in the results that you were a dns for the main what happened? I have to say I was dissapointed to see that there were only 3 cars there. *


Serious. I'm not sure of the DNS. I did start the main but I dumped like 3 min. into the race leading.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Just as I figured! He-he
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about your BIG outdoor parking lot race!!!!!!!
> 
> WASHINGTON, D.C. R/C RACING CLUB
> www.dc-rc.pinoysites.com *


Featuring the Longest Track (1,572 ft) & the Tallest Driver's Stand (14 ft) in the United States


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *R U being sarcastic freddy because I could'nt make it or are you being serious? I also saw in the results that you were a dns for the main what happened? I have to say I was dissapointed to see that there were only 3 cars there. *


 Ken, there were more than three cars there, they were dissapointed that YOU wern't there!

Fred, the reason you were dns was because I think you didn't have a transponder in or maybe the wrong one?


----------



## KawadaKid

i bet u can rip ur throttle wide open on that track for a loooong time.


----------



## psycho02

I know I can't wait until next sunday. I was setting up my car saturday night and did fry a servo though but i have another and will be ready to go.


----------



## psycho02

I know John I was VERY dissapointed myself, with my job though we have an on-call service and it was my turn to have it last weekend and with my area being muskegon and mercy and hackley hospitals I had to stay closer to home. If my area was still g.r. though I would have definitely been there. 

If there were more cars how come they are not listed in the results?


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Ken, there were more than three cars there, they were dissapointed that YOU wern't there!
> 
> Fred, the reason you were dns was because I think you didn't have a transponder in or maybe the wrong one? *


Now that you mention it, thats it.


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah but electric would be very boring.



KawadaKid said:


> *i bet u can rip ur throttle wide open on that track for a loooong time. *


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Now that you mention it, thats it. *


 I thought so. Anyway, you wern't counting!

Ken....."If there were more cars how come they are not listed in the results?" I didn't say they were racing, only that they were there!!


----------



## psycho02

Now Now j-glo there is always a 6 turn motor that you could slap in, if you had the batteries to run one.


----------



## psycho02

So if they were there John how come they wer'nt running. I did'nt see your name in the results. Whats up with that? You were there and did'nt run yours? What in the he77 is your excuse?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *So if they were there John how come they wer'nt running. I did'nt see your name in the results. Whats up with that? You were there and did'nt run yours? What in the he77 is your excuse? *


 Ummmmmmm ....... I don't have one!



"So if they were there John how come they wer'nt running." I told ya, they wanted YOU!!


----------



## psycho02

What do you mean you don't have one? Did'nt you have 2 carpet knives about a month ago? And as far as them wanting me who the heck am I? I have only run 12th scale about 4 times in my life so it won't be much to beat me I just want to run them.:devil:  :devil: 


Seriously I just want to grow the class thats all. People should run it if I am there or not.


----------



## John Warner

*Another Use For Duct Tape!!!*

CHICAGO (Oct. 14) - Duct tape, the all-purpose household fix-it with hundreds of uses, can also remove warts.

Researchers say over-the-hardware-counter duct tape is a more effective, less painful alternative to liquid nitrogen, which is used to freeze warts.

The study was reported in the October issue of the Archives of Pediatrics and Adolescent Medicine.

In the study, patients wore duct tape over their warts for six days. Then they removed the tape, soaked the area in water and used an emery board or pumice stone to scrape the spot. The tape was reapplied the next morning. The treatment continued for a maximum of two months or until the wart went away.

The duct tape irritated the warts, and that apparently caused an immune system reaction that attacked the growths, said researcher Dr. Dean ``Rick'' Focht III of Cincinnati Children's Hospital Medical Center.

He said researchers did not test other kinds of tape, and so they cannot say whether there is anything special about the gray, heavy-duty, fabric-backed tape.

Pediatric dermatologist Dr. Anthony J. Mancini of Children's Memorial Hospital in Chicago said he uses a form of duct-tape therapy for warts. He combines duct tape with a topical, over-the-counter wart remover for nightly treatments.

``The whole point of this is a non-painful approach,'' said Mancini, who was not involved in the study.

The study was conducted at the Madigan Army Medical Center near Tacoma, Wash. It began with 61 patients between the ages of 3 and 22, but only 51 patients completed the study.

Of the 26 patients treated with duct tape, 85 percent got rid of their warts compared with 60 percent of the 25 patients who received the freezing treatment.

Researchers did not test the duct tape on older adults and also did not study whether warts recurred.

The apparent curative powers of duct tape are no surprise to Tim Nyberg, one-half of the Duct Tape Guys, who write books and perform comedy about the adhesive's allure. Nyberg said he and his duct tape partner, Jim Berg, do a shtick that includes duct tape wart removal.

``It's the universal panacea,'' Nyberg said.

10/14/02 16:03 EDT

Copyright 2002 The Associated Press.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *What do you mean you don't have one? Did'nt you have 2 carpet knives about a month ago? And as far as them wanting me who the heck am I? I have only run 12th scale about 4 times in my life so it won't be much to beat me I just want to run them.:devil:  :devil:
> 
> 
> Seriously I just want to grow the class thats all. People should run it if I am there or not. *


 At the moment, I do not have one. However.... one is on it's way! I sold the one I had to OB1 so he'd have one to use. I have an older one here but will wait on the new thing thats coming in.


----------



## psycho02

Wow use # 789,788,345,675,345,876,908,678,567,542,090 for duct tape. And that just in the lower peninsula of michigan. You should see the Upper peninsula I bet they have been doing that for 10 years. Who was the lead doctor on the study Red Green M.D.


----------



## John Warner

And to think, I thought duct tape was only used for building race cars a few years ago!

racecar spelled backwards is......?


----------



## KawadaKid

I have also heard that a duct tape company is giving a $5000 scholarship to the best prom couple who uses duct tape for their cloths.


----------



## KawadaKid

why it spells....Racecar!


----------



## John Warner

"Leaving sex to the feminists is like letting your dog
vacation at the taxidermist."


----------



## John Warner

George Burns:
"It isn't premarital sex if you
have no intention of getting married."


----------



## psycho02

What the? So John what new 12th scale toy do you have coming?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *What the? So John what new 12th scale toy do you have coming? *


 It's one of the little ones with four wheels and tires. Two on the front and two more on the rear. Sits kinda low and goes really _fast_ !


----------



## psycho02

Ha Ha Ha very fuuuuuuunnnnnny who is the manufacturer did you stay with calandra or go in another direction.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *who is the manufacturer did you stay with calandra or go in another direction. *


 no, it still goes left AND right. Manufacturer??? now that's a secret!


----------



## mike vasilion

John Warner said:


> *no, it still goes left AND right. Manufacturer??? now that's a secret! *


What a Putz!


----------



## psycho02

I am guessing that it is a yokomo with shiny silver graphite.:roll:


----------



## John Warner

mike vasilion said:


> *What a Putz! *


 I only want to be like you Zig-Zag.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *I am guessing that it is a yokomo with shiny silver graphite.:roll: *


 WoW, your crystal ball must be pretty clear tonight! Good job!


----------



## psycho02

I know whats up. I bet you even got it on speedtechs' website.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *I know whats up. I bet you even got it on speedtechs' website. *


 actually I don't know their web address.


----------



## John Warner

unless it's speedtechrc.com? he-he!


----------



## John Warner

Yokomo YRX-12 Worlds Edition 

Based off of the 2000 IFMAR Wolrd Championship Winning Car, the 2002-spe YRX-12 Worlds Edition utilizes an all-new SSG (Silver Surface Graphite) Material for the main chassis components. Testing showed that the new SSG Material allowed the chassis to maintain a precise setting with better consistency. Chassis features include: Adjustable battery positioning, full front end adjustability, provisions for side dampers, symmetrical T-bar design. The same MS-1 Light weight bodyshell used by Masami Hirosaka is also included. 

Features included in the kit: 
* SSG Chassis components 
* Yokomo Stealth 3 super ball diff 
* VCS Oil-filled shock 
* Offset Front Axles 
* Titanium Turnbuckles 
* Full Ball Bearings 
* MS-1 Lightweight Body shell


----------



## psycho02

SWEET


----------



## John Warner

9 X 2....... If you decide to identify yourself, quit with the garbage posts, then maybe you'll get some answers.


----------



## Rainn2378

John Warner said:


> *9 X 2....... If you decide to identify yourself, quit with the garbage posts, then maybe you'll get some answers. *



Thank you John!!! That was getting quite annoying!


----------



## Rainn2378

Hey John is there gonna be practice tonight? If not, when does it start?


----------



## John Warner

Rainn2378 said:


> *Hey John is there gonna be practice tonight? If not, when does it start? *


 Yes, practice nights start tonight. Tuesday and Thursday evenings. Open at 5:30 close at 9:30?


----------



## Rainn2378

John Warner said:


> *Yes, practice nights start tonight. Tuesday and Thursday evenings. Open at 5:30 close at 9:30? *


Ok just wondering because we may stop up there and show you the new car...but not quite sure yet......


----------



## John Warner

Hey KawadaKid.....

The Ressurection of KAWADA 
Over the past few months the new SV-10 program has been improving and i am satisfied, so now all i need is to find parts. It won't matter how i get them, rolling chassis or components in good shape and inexpensive. So if you guys have anything, dust it off and e-mail me @ [email protected] or post it here. 

I copied that from the CRL thread.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

You guys have it made over there, with your new location. R/C racing and Disco, all in the same building. You guys have it made!


----------



## Phat Dakota

It's pretty nice, but not perfect. We still have to get some lights fixed, and one more pit table wired up. Speaking of that, when was that lift going to show up so we can get the lights fixed J-Rod?? And don't forget to bring the wire so we can have a zip line for the results like Hooter's has for orders.


----------



## nitrorod

Oh yeah thanks for the reminder Andy.


----------



## KawadaKid

Thanx john. I gave him an E-mail.


----------



## kevinm

*Oct. 19th racing*

John - I saw a post a few dozen pages ago (you guys spend WAAAY too much time in here) about an outdoor race at Riders on the 19th. Does this mean no indoor program this saturday? Or are you doing double-duty? Also, what if it rains (or snows, based on the thurday/friday forecast)?


----------



## psycho02

9x2 said:


> *As if we are going to what to run are little cars until you show up ya right:devil:  *


Well I guess 9x2 if running against me does it for you


I really don't care who runs it, I am gonna run 12th anyways. I just want to get alot of people in the class.


----------



## Rainn2378

psycho02 said:


> *Well I guess 9x2 if running against me does it for you
> 
> 
> I really don't care who runs it, I am gonna run 12th anyways. I just want to get alot of people in the class. *


Hey Ken Eric should be running his 12th scale this week. If it is in at Riders that is. It's supposed to be in Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## John Warner

Rainn2378 said:


> *Hey Ken Eric should be running his 12th scale this week. If it is in at Riders that is. It's supposed to be in Wednesday or Thursday. *


 Newsflash for ya.... it's already in. It came in yesterday!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> *Newsflash for ya.... it's already in. It came in yesterday! *


 I was down there yesterday..it wasn't in..but i am going down there tomorrow anyhow.


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> *I was down there yesterday..it wasn't in..but i am going down there tomorrow anyhow. *


 From what I understand, they came in yesterday but nobody checked them in. But.... my sources may be wrong?


----------



## Phat Dakota

*Re: Oct. 19th racing*



kevinm said:


> *John - I saw a post a few dozen pages ago (you guys spend WAAAY too much time in here) about an outdoor race at Riders on the 19th. Does this mean no indoor program this saturday? Or are you doing double-duty? Also, what if it rains (or snows, based on the thurday/friday forecast)? *


Yes Kevin, we will be running our usual schedule this weekend indoors as well as the outdoor races for the Grand Re-opening of Riders. I'll be tending the Big House and running the indoor program while John and everyone else who chooses to run outside will be freezing their butts off. I'll be there to open the doors at 9:30. See you this weekend.

Bad Andy


----------



## Guest

*discharging*

Can anybody give me some help what is the best way to discharge my 3000hv is it with the lights or with an integy discharger or anything else. :roll:


----------



## Rich Chang

This is what I do with my 3000 based batteries.

During the race day after I run them I will discharge them at 20 amps down to 5.4V.

After my last race of the day, I don't discharge them. I pull them out of my car and pack them up. If for some reason they ended up getting dumped in the main, I'll put about 300 seconds of charge back into them before I pack them up. I've heard it is good to keep some charge in them so I've followed that.

The next weekend when I race them, I'll charge them up for practice, run them, discharge them down to 5.4V, and then let them sit before I charge them for qualifiers.

I haven't had any problems with the batteries so far following that method.

btw: It won't matter much if you use the integy discharger or the bulbs _as long as_ they both cut off at 5.4V.

-Rich


----------



## Guest

THanks rich for the help:thumbsup:


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I tested this all last year, then got smart and just asked Danny at SMC. DO NOT discharge 3000 HVs all the way to 0.0!!! It is also not recommended to charge above 6.0 amps, even for stock. These two things make the packs really flat - no punch.

The SMC team guys charge between 5.0 and 6.0 amps. If you have a newer charger with the adjustable peak cut-off, set it at .03 or .04. To discharge, don't take each cell down past 0.9. Integy has a new tray for around $40 that discharges each cell individually, down to 0.9. They also make one that discharges full 6-cell packs down to 5.40 (0.9 per cell). Or, you can use a turbo 30 or turbo 35 and set the cut-off at 5.40 for 6 cells, or 3.6 for 4 cells.

Trust me, I saw a big difference in my 3000HV's performance when I started using this method.


----------



## Rich Chang

That's very interesting on the charge amps. After Cleveland last year Danny (SMC) was telling everyone how they were charging their HVs at 10 amps. He recommended for the everyday racer to charge them at 8 amps.

I'm wondering when he changed his mind...


----------



## Phat Dakota

That's some good advice concerning our 3000hv's. I will give that a shot too since I've noticed my HV's have lost some punch that they did have.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Chang

Here is SMCs battery maintenance page:

http://www.smc-racing.com/maintenance.htm

They mention that for the HVs, if you need more power, charge at a higher amperage.


----------



## John Warner

That's some very usefull information.

Thanks Rich for posting that link!


----------



## Guest

*mvp*

THANKS for all the battery help AND now for my next question has anybody tried cutting down the brush too .140 on the mvp motors. If so what did you gain low end torque or high rpm . :roll:


----------



## Denney

You should gain more low-end torque with a narrowed brush. I'll let you know by this weekend when I put a set in my MVP.

Denney


----------



## nitrorod

Mine did the same as Denny mentoned and ran cooler as well.


----------



## nitrorod

Has anyone seen page D-3 of todays Grand Rapids Press? We made the Paper for the race we are having this weekend. Anyone know what kind of car we are giving away?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> *From what I understand, they came in yesterday but nobody checked them in. But.... my sources may be wrong? *



I think the sources are wrong, Johnny Boy. I was in there Monday, Tuesday, twice today... Tom said they WILL be in tomorrow... We'll swing by the track after I get out of work. Should be there about the time the track opens cuz I need to bend an exhaust pipe for the Laser at work and then swing into Riders. Sandy likes the "new" car... :devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

Now all u need is for protoform to come out with a lazer body!


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Has anyone seen page D-3 of todays Grand Rapids Press? We made the Paper for the race we are having this weekend. Anyone know what kind of car we are giving away? *


 Gee.... I wonder if were giving away a nitro or electric car?? Don't forget about all the other prizes that we'll also be giving away!!!


----------



## psycho02

Your giving a car away?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Your giving a car away? *


 Yes sir we are. Didn't you read the ad in todays Grand Rapids Press?? It's not a real car if thats what your thinking. It would be an RC car.


----------



## psycho02

Well being that I live in Spring Lake which is closer to Muskegon than it is to Grand Rapids, there are alot more Muskegon chronicles on the newstand than there is Grand Rapids Free press papers. 


Yes everybody I will drive 44 miles to race at the new indoor place. Shocking is'nt it. :lol:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Yes everybody I will drive 44 miles to race at the new indoor place. Shocking is'nt it. :lol: *


 Shocking??? And how many years is it now that I drive that distance to the track every Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday.... hummmmmmm!!!


----------



## psycho02

John thats because your the MAN pure and simple,now quit jacking up the entry fees:lol: just kidding.


----------



## psycho02

John are you going to be at the parking lot race? or will you be having a game that day.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *John are you going to be at the parking lot race? or will you be having a game that day. *


 yes


----------



## psycho02

ummmm yes to which one you turkey?:roll:


----------



## John Warner

Okay, so you won't respond. Thought I could get your goat but guess it didn't work! I'll be at both places because we have an early-early game. So... I'll be at the parking lot by 11:00. 

BTW: it's our last game and IF we manage
to win we'll go undefeated for the season.


----------



## John Warner

Hopefully somebody else will be there
before I am to help get things setup!


----------



## psycho02

Sweeet we played one helluva game on monday night up in montague all offense. for some reason my defense which was only giving up 6 points a game gave up 28 but we responded with 32 my boy ran for 203 and our other emerging star ran for 298 and heck our fullback even added 112. I think there team must practice all on offense because they had the best mini-mite(5 to 8 year old)offense I have ever seen. But they could not stop us either. we drove down with less than a minute to go in the game for the winning score, and our mini-mites operate on a running clock. Also earlier in the 3rd quarter my boys came up big with a goal line stand that ended on the 1 inch line. Just a great game all around.


----------



## John Warner

Wished I could say we had a great game but it was pretty boring to watch. The final score was.... Delton-40 them-0


----------



## psycho02

we had one on saturday that was like that we had 20 and fremont had 6 we played all the younger kids for the whole second half. otherwise it probably would have been 40 to 0.



oh p.s. you need to come out of invisible mode i never know when your on anymore. And I don't care if that is the point.

p.s.s. when does your shiny silver yokomo arrive?


----------



## KawadaKid

john, you should get a Kawada 12th scale! lol, they actualy have an english site now too.


----------



## Rich Chang

What's the URL?


----------



## davz

*GR track*

Could someone post directions to the indoor track? I'm planning on being there Saturday and don't know where it is. From Lansing.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

*Re: GR track*



davz said:


> *Could someone post directions to the indoor track? I'm planning on being there Saturday and don't know where it is. From Lansing. *


Take I96 all the way till you hit 28th st. Go East on 28th st until you hit Thornhills dr. Take a right and it is the building that says comedy den and cadillac jacks.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey if anyone is interested here are some spy shots of the Fast and the Furious 2

Fast And The Furious 2 

Look about half-way down and take a look at what they did to a poor Dodge Dakota in there , it just makes me sad


----------



## KawadaKid

Rich Chang said:


> *What's the URL? *


http://www.kawadamodel.co.jp then click english.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Phat Dakota said:


> *Hey if anyone is interested here are some spy shots of the Fast and the Furious 2
> 
> Fast And The Furiuos 2
> 
> Look about half-way down and take a look at what they did to a poor Dodge Dakota in there , it just makes me sad   *


They killed the thing!


----------



## psycho02

I like the aero dish foams but the rest of it is pretty standard 12th scale.Looks pretty good though.


----------



## John Warner

*Re: Re: GR track*



DamageIncRacing said:


> *Take I96 all the way till you hit 28th st, Go East on 28th st until you hit Thornhills dr. It's about 1.3 miles. When you pass a Pizza Hut on your right, it'll be the next stoplight. Take a right and it's the BIG building that says comedy den and cadillac jacks. *


 I added a little to it.


----------



## nitrorod

So can anyone tell me what a Jr XR3 and a Losi Matt Frances XXX-T have in commen?



Well they are just some of the prizes we are giving away on saturday to our racers.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *So can anyone tell me what a Jr XR3 and a Team Losi Matt Francis XXX-T have in common?
> 
> Well... they are just some of the prizes we are giving away on saturday to our racers. *


Yep, no doubt about it! That's only two of the many, many items we'll be giving away courtesey of Rider's Hobby Shop. So don't miss your last chance to run outdoors this year, and win some nice prizes to boot!!!!!!!!


----------



## goodnplenty

even though you beat me (hippie freak) at least i cut my hair and dont cry about losin besides were just racing for fun anyway so quit whining about how i build my motor at least i dont use bearings like some other people do to win if i recall your not a supurb driver yourself:wave:


----------



## goodnplenty

well fred i really dont like the fact eric thinks he is better than anyone we race for fun not millions of $,s


----------



## Guest

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1778901186[eBay logo] Here you guys novak gt7 buy it now for 119.00 only 6 left item# 1778901186


----------



## Rainn2378

*Just figured i'd put my 2 cents in......*



goodnplenty said:


> *well fred i really dont like the fact eric thinks he is better than anyone we race for fun not millions of $,s *





> _ Originally posted by goodnplenty _even though you beat me (hippie freak) at least i cut my hair and dont cry about losin besides were just racing for fun anyway so quit whining about how i build my motor at least i dont use bearings like some other people do to win if i recall your not a supurb driver yourself [/B]



Ok first and foremost it's NONE of your business whether someone cuts their hair or not. Last time i checked he wasn't crying about "losin". Second did he ever say he was a superb driver??? Didn't think so. Third has he ever said he is the best person out there?? No?? I didn't think so. And last but not least he IS in it for fun. If he was in it to make millions then we'd have everything brand spanking new and i sure as hell don't see that. Get your facts straight before your open your mouth. I'm getting kind of sick of hearing it. Especially from you.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

First off Brian, I never claimed to be a better driver than anyone at the track. As a matter of fact there are quite a few people there that are a lot better than me. Second, when did I say I was in it for the money? I could care less if I win or lose. Its fun. It keeps me out of trouble. Something I don't think you can honestly say. Third, I don't cheat. I never have. Feel free to check any part on any of my cars. the correct arms are in the correct cans. The only bearings are in the wheels and hubs. All the winds are on the motors. The proof is out there that "cheaters don't win". Or if they do they get caught.

And finally- I started the "Long Haired Hippie Freak" thing years ago, so please don't take credit for it. I don't care if you don't like the fact that I have long hair. It's your problem, not mine. If you have a problem with it, see me at the track.


P.S. Get anything good from Riders lately?


----------



## psycho02

WOW


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Sorry Ken, but people are getting tired of peoples mouths. It's not just me either. I can name two people (but I won't here) who are one or two comments shy of having body parts abused. People are getting tired of the attitudes and the B.S. All you need to do is keep an ear open at the track and you'll know who they are.

I just call it like I see it.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Excellent day of racing guys!!! Touring cars were clean for the most part and 12th scale was a blast!!! If only my speedo would have kept working. Instead I had to bum one off Johnny Boy. Oh well, maybe next week. Looks like anybody running 12th scale is going to have their work cut out for them if they want to catch Wally World! 

MUST HAVE MORE 12TH SCALE!!!:devil:  :devil:


----------



## nitrorod

Ok guys and girls here it is the New and improved results page: Link


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey J-Rod, is the website going to be kept up this year?


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

psycho02 said:


> *WOW  *


I'm with you there. Yowza! Kinda nice to see it left up, though. Sometimes it's best to let some "true colors" show through.

Oh, and Damage, just wait till next week. My 1/12th is coming along nicely and next week I'll have a real motor. And hopefully all the screws in my car. And the tyres pointing in the right direction... . 

And as for the rest of ya, WHERE THE HECK ARE YOUR 1/12TH SCALERS.

later......


----------



## 9x2

WOW what a day of racing that was I thought rocky(ob1)and bull winkle(jayrod) were going to go at it .Just remember boys these are just little toy cars and not some thing to kill over but I think jayrod would have been spanked . So please can?t we just get along .:devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Bill, I think we may have to pool resources or share some setup tips to try to catch up with Dave though. He told me after the main that he was conserving the electrons... AND HE STILL WHOOPED OUR BUTTS!!! :devil:


----------



## nitrorod

Yes Eric I plan to update every week and hopefully we will get some new pictures of the place to show off also.


For those of you that are unaware here are some copys of some RULES that we follow: 

*TURN MARSHALING* 

2-30: Drivers must marshal for their designated race. Another qualified ROAR member may substitute with the approval of the Race Director. It is the driver’s responsibility to find a substitute marshal. The original marshal is responsible for the actions of the substitute.

2-31: Turn marshals are not permitted to repair cars, and must not abandon their post to get a car to a pit man for repairs. Marshals will take disabled vehicles to the closest outer edge of the race track as soon as possible. Vehicles still racing have priority over handling of disabled vehicles.

2-32: A car running on the track has the right-of-way over a car that has gone off the track, turned over, or otherwise had problems. Turn marshals will treat all corrective matters equally.

2-33: When marshaling a car, it should be returned to the point where it left the racing surface. Care must be exercised not to interfere with on-coming cars.


----------



## nitrorod

Well why dont you say who you are since you know so much?



9x2 said:


> *WOW what a day of racing that was I thought rocky(ob1)and bull winkle(jayrod) were going to go at it .Just remember boys these are just little toy cars and not some thing to kill over but I think jayrod would have been spanked . So please can?t we just get along .:devil:  *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

9x2 said:


> *WOW what a day of racing that was I thought rocky(ob1)and bull winkle(jayrod) were going to go at it .Just remember boys these are just little toy cars and not some thing to kill over but I think jayrod would have been spanked . So please can?t we just get along .:devil:  *



I must agree. I thought somebody was gonna get decked there for a minute. Screws work loose on cars all the time. If you're on the drivers stand, you have no control over it. I had a ball stud work loos on the T.C. in the first round and I thought they were all tight because I haven't had a screw or anything work loose in the longest time. There are VERY few people that check every screw on their cars before or after every run. I think thats a mistake everybody has made at one time or another. And I think it's a pretty safe bet that it will happen again, BECAUSE IT HAPPENS. There was no damage done overall. Why sweat it?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Come on guys. Lets not start this up again. Stop this B.S. talk hiding behind screen names or whatever. We're all adults here... (Unless you're one the the "kid" racers.) Why don't we start acting like it?


----------



## 9x2

nitrorod said:


> *Well why dont you say who you are since you know so much? *


 I think not this is to much fun did i get your goat a little there.:wave: :wave:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Guess it was too much to ask...


----------



## nitrorod

9x2,
If it makes you feel good go for it.

Eric,
I am just saying that I dont like it when people feel it neccecary to destroy the things that not only myself but many others in the club have worked so hard for. I know that there were many of us there that spent a week laying that carpet that dont want to see it trached just so one person can get one more lap with there broken car.

More Rules:

5-43: The armature, motor can, and endbell of a rebuildable stock motor must all be from the same motor manufacturer and can contain only components from the same model. No hybrid motors or mixing of parts from different models will be permitted.



9x2 said:


> *I think not this is to much fun did i get your goat a little there.:wave: :wave: *


----------



## 9x2

DamageIncRacing said:


> *Come on guys. Lets not start this up again. Stop this B.S. talk hiding behind screen names or whatever. We're all adults here... (Unless you're one the the "kid" racers.) Why don't we start acting like it? *


 SAy OUT OF THIS AND YOU Should talk about starting0 B.S. I have read some of your post you need to go back and read them.:wave:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

First, last time I checked this was a public forum.Second, I don't start the B.S.. I make comments on what has been posted or said and then I take any issues up face to face with the person. Not hiding behind a screen name. Third, Everybody KNOWS who I am. I don't sneak around behind me S.N. and make rude comments about people. If you have an issue with that or if you DON'T know who I am, my name is Eric Kelly, the long haired hippie freak, and I'll be at the track this Sunday. So if you want, you can take it up with me there. Now, do you have the guts to say who you are, or are you going to hide like a coward?


----------



## 9x2

nitrorod said:


> *9x2,
> If it makes you feel good go for it.
> 
> Eric,
> I am just saying that I dont like it when people feel it neccecary to destroy the things that not only myself but many others in the club have worked so hard for. I know that there were many of us there that spent a week laying that carpet that dont want to see it trached just so one person can get one more lap with there broken car.
> 
> More Rules:
> 
> 5-43: The armature, motor can, and endbell of a rebuildable stock motor must all be from the same motor manufacturer and can contain only components from the same model. No hybrid motors or mixing of parts from different models will be permitted. *


 I don't think ob1 was trying destroy any thing he just wanted to see his car and you throw a fit !! Like as if this was the biggest race of your life and not just a club race. AND I KNOW HOW MUCH HARD WORK YOU ALL HAVE DONE FOR THIS CULB AND I THANK YOU VERY MUCH BUT CILLLLLL OUT


----------



## psycho02




----------



## DamageIncRacing

J-Rod, Don't take this wrong and I don't mean to sound snotty, but I know the rules. I've read the ROAR rulebook for the last 7 years. I know how much work goes into the track, I've been helping John do it for the last 5 years. It's just I don't think anybody there is intentionally trying to "destroy" the track. Things happen. Parts break. Screws fall out. Can you honestly tell me it has never happened to you? It's happened to me more than I want to admit. And yes, I know the rules for marshalls, but we're not running a "strict rule" thing here are we? I mean, nobody needs to be a time nazi and start races at an exact time do they? I mean, so what, OB1's bumper broke. It pulled up some tape and a little carpet. Was the carpet torn? I looked and I didn't see anything. I'm just saying little things don't need to turn into all out shouting matches and/or slug fests. It doesn't do the track any good. We're all there to have fun. EVERYBODY needs to just sit back, relax, and take this for what it is. A hobby.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

But, enough of my "Martin Luther King" shpeal. I'm going to bed...:devil:


----------



## psycho02

Well I do agree that if the track was not seriously damaged that the issue should be over with, With that said we all know and should respect the fact that if a screw or anything is hanging off the bottom of the car you need to pull your car immediately. It is the same in Nascar or other forms of auto racing where say you blow an engine and you are dropping oil all over the place you get the black flag. Same thing here. As far as the schedule thing I am inclined to say that you should stay on a scheduled amount of time between heats. And if you are not ready to go then you are not ready. I have had my times where I was not ready and when that happens if I can't make it within the alloted time I just tell them to go and sit that heat out. The racers who are ready should not have to wait for the ones that ar'nt ready. You can't penalize someone for having there stuff together. You should probably have a maximum time of 3 minutes between heats. That is plenty of time to get the transponder out put the car down on your pit table and get back out to marshall, I know because the mars series only gives you 2 mins and you usually have to go alot further to get to your pit and if you are not there you lose a lap off your main time. I just feel that you can't make it a habit of waiting all the time because then eventually you will have to wait for everyone all the time and we will be racing until midnight. Part of racing is having your stuff together and getting on the line at the prescribed time. 


just another version of my 2 cents


----------



## John Warner

Ken,

I can't agree with you more. We left at what, 7:30 - 8:00?? And we had how many racers???? And many of us like Tom Konesni and yourself have to drive well over an hour to get home on a Sunday night is not acceptable in my opinion. 

And about the fur flying today, did anybody notice that there's a full moon out tonight?? Anyway, I will have to insist that it doesn't happen again. We're a family oriented club. Tempers and LOUD foul language need to go elsewhere. I'm not going to address anyone in particular, I'm just going to ask that it ceases.

And about that full moon, I can prove that strange things happen when it's out..... just look, the Lions won today, strange!


----------



## Phat Dakota

nitrorod said:


> *
> 2-31: Turn marshals are not permitted to repair cars, and must not abandon their post to get a car to a pit man for repairs. Marshals will take disabled vehicles to the closest outer edge of the race track as soon as possible. Vehicles still racing have priority over handling of disabled vehicles.
> 
> 2-33: When marshaling a car, it should be returned to the point where it left the racing surface. Care must be exercised not to interfere with on-coming cars. *



I'm sorry but I'm going to have to go with the majority here on this one. I too have been helping out with this club and the club in K.C. before moving here, and even though we all go by "ROAR" rules we never have followed the rules to the "T" so to say. Everybody that marshals has worked on a car at one point or time in a race, I know I have many times. Afterall we are just playing with our toy cars here. But I don't see anywhere in the the quoted rules for turnmarshalls to throw a racers car to the ground and begin yelling profanities at them anywhere. I personaly think an oplogy should be in order. That was not the best way to handle the situation, that's for sure. I'm just glad you didn't see what happened during the oval race when one guys car was set a little too low and completely pulled up one section of carpet about 20' long and the rest of the field came roaring into that piece and almost pulled up the entire section of carpet. Man, it would have been WWIII and WWIV all at the same time.


----------



## Guest

wowWOWwow are we haveing fun with this one . I would like think we are racing for the fun of it and not to rule over your fellow racer. I KNOW how much some of you have done for the club and i just like thank all of you for it. and the man behind the mask show your face (JW)hehehe maybe or maybe not.:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rainn2378

*Just putting my 2 cents worth in again*



nitrorod said:


> *Eric,
> I am just saying that I dont like it when people feel it neccecary to destroy the things that not only myself but many others in the club have worked so hard for. I know that there were many of us there that spent a week laying that carpet that dont want to see it trached just so one person can get one more lap with there broken car.*


Ok Jerrod i really doubt that OB1 was trying to destroy The carpet especially when he was there helping them build the stuff at the tracks. I find THAT hard to believe. And yes i know i wasn't there today. But i heard all about it and i have been there before and helped out before and i don't even race! I also know most of the raers and i seriously doubt that they are out to damage the club stuff that they want to race on.....

But as i said that is just my 2 cents worth....


Oh and Ken i definitely agree with you about the time between the heats. A lot of times people have to break plans because other people just don't want to either be on time to race or to marshall....kinda ridiculous isn't it???


----------



## nitrorod

Yes I agree that we have all worked on a car when it is something easy to fix like a ballcup but when it is something bad like a bumper hanging off and a screw hanging down 3/4 of an inch we turn the car off for the guy right? That was what I was doing when I was yelled at to "bring it over here now". I also think an oplogy is in order but to me for threats made to me.




Phat Dakota said:


> *I'm sorry but I'm going to have to go with the majority here on this one. I too have been helping out with this club and the club in K.C. before moving here, and even though we all go by "ROAR" rules we never have followed the rules to the "T" so to say. Everybody that marshals has worked on a car at one point or time in a race, I know I have many times. Afterall we are just playing with our toy cars here. But I don't see anywhere in the the quoted rules for turnmarshalls to throw a racers car to the ground and begin yelling profanities at them anywhere. I personaly think an oplogy should be in order. That was not the best way to handle the situation, that's for sure. I'm just glad you didn't see what happened during the oval race when one guys car was set a little too low and completely pulled up one section of carpet about 20' long and the rest of the field came roaring into that piece and almost pulled up the entire section of carpet. Man, it would have been WWIII and WWIV all at the same time. *


----------



## John Warner

Okay, why don't we just simply drop it. Airing our woes here doesn't do anything for our club or it's reputation. We've already been through this once before with different circumstances. So...... if this needs to be discussed further, do it in person!


----------



## Denney

John - We discussed the idea of a formal pre-race drivers meeting on a few different occasions. This might be a good time to consider such a thing, I think it would clear-up and/or avoid situations where people don't want to bother finding out the track rules, or relative newcomers don't feel lost. I come to the track to hang out with a fun bunch of guys & get beat in a friendly racing environment, bad tempers do nothing but drive people away.

The opinion of someone who doesn't know what's going on...

Denney


----------



## psycho02

I agree with both John and Denney on this lets have drivers meetings and then lets race darn it. That is after all what we are supposed to be doing. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Doing the driver's meetings is all good, but it's a shame we have to go through it other than for the beginners. "Most" of us have been racing together for many years now and know what the right and wrong things are that we do.

But the one thing I must stress is that this chosen hobby of ours is supposed to be all about having fun. If some of you would rather argue, disagree and fight then maybe you should stay home or find a different hobby. There's no place in our organization for it.

I've been doing this for many, many years now and have always enjoyed it. If this is what the future of R/C has to offer, then I'll find another way to spend my time as will many others.

After all, this isn't a marriage, it's just a group of people that all share the same goals. Racing, making friends and having some good honest competition in the process....... Right???


----------



## John Warner

One more thing.... If there's an apology (notice spelling) to be made, it should be made to the people that were there TRYING to have fun. They unfortunately were the ones that suffered!


----------



## Denney

John - I agree completely, but don't think of a driver's meeting as info for beginners only. In real racing, where lives are on the line, a meeting is held before every race and even the 30-year veterans take it seriously. Now r/c is a bit less dangerous, but knowing about track problems, marshalling, watching out for hazards in the pit area, etc should not be exclusive to beginners (does make us feel a bit less nervous though...).

Up to 4 cents...

Denney


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *Tempers and LOUD foul language need to go elsewhere...*


Right. Sorry 'bout that. But did you sit anywhere near Brown sunday? Something crawled up inside that boy and died! Even paragon wasn't killing that stank! Team guys literally stink!

And Eric, here's what I have to share.... ask Jeffy. Thats pretty much all I know at this moment. Oh, and lock-tite metal-on-metal fastners. Thats what did me in after the third round. Now if I can figure out how to straighten out a front end. Why doesn't Hudy make set-up fixtures for 1/12th scale!

And I really think we need to institute a one minute warning for races. If you can't make it, tough. We've got a way bigger problem there than marshalling.....


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I'm afraid I have to agree with Denney on this one Johnny Boy. Do you know how many drivers meetings Bobby Labonte has gone through since the start of his career? Over 260 since 1991! Now I'm not saying we should have one every week. How about once a month? Then maybe the drivers wouldn't blow coniption fits every time a marshall doesn't get to their car 2 seconds after it crashes or people wouldn't be arguing over what is considered a "stock" motor.. I'm not trying to dig up the past, but these are just a couple examples of what I myself has heard. Granted, the "rookies" to this hobby probably don't know many of the rules, but even some of us "veterans" need a reminder once in a while. Otherwise it may turn into a free for all as to what is being run with people trying to get away with light chassis or mod motors in stock classes. I would suggest "random teching" of cars but that would make people feel like they are being singled out. I don't know. But a drivers meeting would let everybody know what direction everybody wants to go.


There's MY 2 cents worth- Gotta get cracking if I want to catch up to Denney... :devil: :lol:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Oh- and just for you Johnny Boy- Dale Earnhardt attended over 665 drivers meetings!!!:lol: :devil:


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> *Doing the driver's meetings is all good, but it's a shame we have to go through it other than for the beginners. "Most" of us have been racing together for many years now and know what the right and wrong things are that we do.
> 
> But the one thing I must stress is that this chosen hobby of ours is supposed to be all about having fun. If some of you would rather argue, disagree and fight then maybe you should stay home or find a different hobby. There's no place in our organization for it.
> 
> I've been doing this for many, many years now and have always enjoyed it. If this is what the future of R/C has to offer, then I'll find another way to spend my time as will many others.
> 
> After all, this isn't a marriage, it's just a group of people that all share the same goals. Racing, making friends and having some good honest competition in the process....... Right??? *


Again hail to our president I agree with you totally John.

Can we not just race and have fun? That 12th scale main was one of the funnest races I have been in, in over a year And I would like to continue having that kind of fun. WE need to realize as a club that we are fortunate to have a place to run on carpet. All you have to do is look right here in Grand Rapids where the other club is NOT racing indoors this year. At least that I know about. they are driving to Lansing and Toledo to run carpet. 
NOW on another note WE NEED MORE 12TH SCALES RUNNING pure and simple. If you have not experienced running 12th scale you should. You will like it. and besides it's MANDATORY and oh by the way it's not really mandatory. John said some people were asking him if it was mandatory for real. No it's not really mandatory we would just like to see alot more of them at the track. And just so people know if you run touring car on sunday and run 12th scale as a second class it is only FIVE DOLLARSthats right peopleFIVE DOLLARS So lets go over the list. 1 the car is cheap 2 the batteries are cheaper (4 cell)3 the motors will last four times longer than in a touring car 4 tires are easy to figure out 5 and they are a blast to race. Simple enough to me EVERYBODY should run 12th scale.


----------



## John Warner

Thanks Ken, I appreciate the kind words.

But on a totally different note, hows those of
you with the new Novak GT-7's liking them???

NOTICE.....
To ALL who attend races with us this weekend, there
will be a drivers meeting prior to the first heat!

Also, quick question for Kickyfast...
when are you going to come inside
and _try_ kicking some butt??


----------



## John Warner

I found this on TTT. 

MR.BILL 
Rookie 

Registered: May 2002 
Location: OHIO 
Posts: 31 
INDOOR CHAMPS 2002 
SOME PEOPLE ARE GOING TO BE SAD 

THE 2002 INDOOR CHAMPS IS SOLD OUT 

IF YOU HAVE A ENTRY IN THE MAIL WE WILL DO ALL WE CAN TO GET YOU IN, IF NOT YOU WILL GET BACK IN THE MAIL ASAP AGAIN WE ARE SOLD OUT. Iam SORRY IF YOU DID NOT GET IN. THANK TO ALL MR.BILL


----------



## psycho02

John go with lrp stay away from novak. enough said.


----------



## Guest

*S O R R Y*

sorry for being so truant in reading these posts
but i dont get on here that often anymore.

i guess if everyone has thier panties in a bunch i'll 
be the first to apologize, to all those whose fun i 
ruined. with that said, i guess i'll explain myself.
i simply asked someone to hand me the car, nothing else.
i didn't ask for attitude. but i have learned how better
to deal with these situations than yelling or screaming.
so i guess by-gone's

hope ta smyle at ya at da trak


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

psycho02 said:


> *John go with lrp stay away from novak. enough said. *


Yeah. It'll be so much easier for my Orange powered carpet knife to sail past ya. Especially when the sucker smokes on ya....:devil: 

In the few years that I've raced, I've never had a Novak go on me. Amen. Can I get a Hallelujah. Oww, Hot Pants.....

Ooohh, looks the spirit of James Brown has taken me again. Lordy, lordy. Can I get a Hallelujah! I feel Good!

later...........


----------



## psycho02

I have'nt smoked a novak or an lrp. I guess I am just partial to lrp. lrp does have a lifetime warranty now too.


----------



## nitrorod

Tekin all the way....go old stuff


----------



## psycho02

definitely don't smoke a tekin. Nobody can fix it for you:lol:


----------



## John Warner

*Halloween is almost here....*

The Ada Witch

As so many good stories do, this one begins with love and betrayal. About 100 years ago, in the woods enveloping the cemetery on Two Mile Road in Ada, just on the eastern outskirts of Grand Rapids, a man caught his wife in the act with another. The husband couldn't contain his rage and he killed his wife and began to attack the woman's lover. Both men were fatally hurt in the ensuing melee, and since that day many people have sworn they've seen an apparition of the woman of their desires strolling along the quiet roads and wooded areas and wearing a long white dress. Groups of hunters in the nearby woods have said they've felt taps on their shoulders and the soft sounds of footsteps. While there was nothing there when they turned around, the men say they can't help but feel they're being watched. It's also said people can still hear the sounds of a woman crying as well as the grappling to the death of the two men. The so-called Ada Witch has reportedly been seen inside the cemetery, as well as a strange, bluish misty hue reflecting off the tombstones and following visitors down the road. 
- Daniel Rivkin

Source: West Michigan Ghost Hunters Society.


----------



## psycho02

awwwwwwww hooooey :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Hey, I only posted what I read. I didn't write the story! He-He!!


----------



## psycho02

What the heck? We should'nt even be thinking about being outdoors anyways it's WINTER we should be indoors racing 12TH SCALE CARS and when we ar'nt doing that we should be indoors practicing with our 12TH SCALE CARS  :devil:  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *I have'nt smoked a novak or an lrp. I guess I am just partial to lrp. *


 Yep, I hear that the nicotine level is much higher in the novak brand!


----------



## psycho02

ha ha ha :lol: So what was that question last night John? What made you think that I was going to retire from off-road?


----------



## John Warner

Ohhhhhh.... I dunno, just a thought that passed through my head because you seem to be very adaptive to running on carpet. And considering the amount of time you've spent doing so, it appears to me that you feel right at home, not to mention your pretty darn good at it!


----------



## psycho02

Well thank you John, I will say this I was getting a little bored of off-road toward the end of summer there. I will probably always race off-road buggy though. I think that, that is what contributes to me being "adaptive" is the fact that I believe that if you can drive a buggy fast you can drive anything fast. I will also say this though I am ready to give carpet racing alot of attention. If I can get just a litle "guidance" and "wisdom" to draw from with my wheel ability I think I could do pretty good at this carpet stuff. I know the first thing I have to do is get out of 5 minute mode and get into 8 minute mode for 12th scale. And next week I will run touring as well to get more track time. Also when I practiced sunday I practiced with green front and rear and I liked the way the car felt alot. then I went to the grey rears and the purple fronts which I thought would be better for racing and they were okay, but I thought the green tires felt better overall. But I guess thats all part of the learning.


----------



## Rainn2378

John Warner said:


> *Hey, I only posted what I read. I didn't write the story! He-He!! *


I know where you read it too Johnny Boy!!!! Because i read it to Eric last week!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!  :lol:


----------



## 9x2

*novak or lrp*

Well if you have to know lrp or novak. It's novak for me i have smoked two quantum comptiton by lrp they suck. SAya at the track.:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

*WHO ARE YOU*

WHO is this guy ^^^^^^^^^ and where is johndeerrgreen when you need him.


----------



## psycho02

Who cares who he is.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Tony heres the page on rollout that i told you about.http:// http://www.balakracing.com/rollout.htm#  :wave:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Now this is a class worth making mandatory!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

NOW that?s cool where did your see that is it an rc car or just model.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Phat Dakota said:


> *Now this is a class worth making manadtory!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mod rubber tire for realism!!! About a 40 sorex with the hardest insert we can find and 6 turn singles.....*


----------



## Guest

Check these old photos out







http://www.12thscale.com/nationals/racers.html:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rich Chang

That looks AWESOME! I've actually watched the full-sized ones race on TV. Those guys are NUTS.

Anyways, I want one of those if they are a r/c car. I'd race that thing. Where did you get that pic from?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Will that body fit on my TC3? Let's culb race those with 19 turns.


----------



## Rich Chang

Yep, those are R/C cars. But, looks like we'd have to have them shipped over from Japan.

I think that would be cool to have a heat of those! 

http://www.izu.to/aorc/pub/truck/

-Rich


----------



## psycho02

Ummm Jeff Brown.


----------



## psycho02

those trucks are sweet andy but zI would'nt say that they are any more worthy to make mandatory than 12th scale is. You should see the full scale trucks run. They are so heavy they have to squirt water directly on the brake discs to keep them cool enough. It's crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich Chang

That water is also rationed. So, if they run out before the race is over, too bad!

Those guys are violent. Of the races I saw, those guys are ROUGH. I thought I was watching the start of the mains at the Cleveland Champs! :lol:


----------



## Mac The Knife

Interesting Trucks,,,,, However you can get just the body, and they are 190 mm, Here's a link

http://www.rccarinternational.com/s...ng_car_1_10bodies_touring_cars_190mm_F_M.html


The Cookiemonster had been talking about running a class of these with a nineteen turn.


----------



## Rich Chang

Dang - check out their track!!! It has a tunnel!!

http://www.rccarinternational.com/aboutus.html

If anyone orders those bodies, I'll buy one.


----------



## Mac The Knife

Yeah, and check out the bridge coming off the strait!!!!! I wonder if Nick wants to try that???

It would be murder for 12th scale.


----------



## psycho02

Yeah they are rough, I think that, that is just racing in the u.k. though, I am sure you have watched toca touring car racing they are by far the most brutal form of racing I have ever seen. I think they give bonus points for every bump pass that you make or something.


----------



## Rich Chang

Yea, that is true about Toca. I think the drivers get docked points if both bumpers are still on the car after the race finishes.


----------



## psycho02

MAN They are fun to watch though. I don't think we will ever have to worry about any toca drivers making it into formula 1 any time soon though.


----------



## John Warner

Did anybody notice where the driver's stand is located in that picture of their track? It's at the END rather than on the side of the track, strange!


----------



## John Warner

Here's a better pic of it....


----------



## Rich Chang

Too bad Ann Arbor forces me to watch the International Channel instead of giving me Speedvision. I don't understand why they do that. 

So, the only time I get to watch Speedvision is when I take my annual trip to Toronto in the summer and watch it on my Aunt's TV.

-Rich




psycho02 said:


> *MAN They are fun to watch though. I don't think we will ever have to worry about any toca drivers making it into formula 1 any time soon though. *


----------



## psycho02

Oh that is too bad Rich tooooooo baaaaaad indeed you missed a pretty good f1 season. Well at least if you are tifosi it was good if not then you would probably think that it was a boring season.

WHATS UP JOHN????????


----------



## Rich Chang

Yeah, Fred Baumgartner would rub it in weekly how I could not watch F1.


----------



## John Warner

Nothing really. Except doing a little tweaking on the Tamiya.


----------



## psycho02

Well it was pretty much the ferrari and schumacher show this year. That was okay by me I have been a schumacher fan since the days of benneton ford. The last time ford won a world championship.


----------



## psycho02

You had better do alot more than tweaking on that darn thing. I am coming for you in touring this sunday as well as running the mandatory class.:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Uh-Huh.... you'll be lucky to make the "A" with the sedan!!


----------



## psycho02

Ummmmm I highly doubt it big fella so do you, You know I will be in the A you are just scared and trying to trash talk to hide your fright.


----------



## Omega Pi

Hey there all, how's it going? I see lots has happened in the time while I was away. I stopped into the new track tonight to check it out, and I'm not sure how I like the raised section of the track. It makes the track look really small, plus I know my driving, and it's going to be the cause of much carnage on my truck. I haven't run on it yet, as my truck is in pieces, and some parts are even missing (probably in one of Mr. Clean's nitros.) :lol: The lighting in there does leave much to be desired, but a few large halogens around the track and pit areas could help that...now to find someone who happens to have an abundance of them just laying around.... Anyways, hope to see everyone out there on Saturday.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Ummmmm I highly doubt it big fella so do you, You know I will be in the A you are just scared and trying to trash talk to hide your fright. *


 Guess this Sunday will tell the story now won't it?? And yes, your correct, I do think you'll be in the A, only thing is you'll have to follow that Tamiya of mine to the finish line!!


----------



## John Warner

Well hey there Om-Ua-Ga-Pie.... glad to see your back!


----------



## psycho02

Yeah I will follow it about every third lap as I lap it. And yeah I know I will be in the A. I was watching and keeping track of lap times for the A touring car heats. I know I can run that pace. You had better get that one way out of the front of that thing and those nitro touring foams off and bring your best game sunday or else you'll be through:lol: :devil: :thumbsup: :wave:


ha ha ha check out my post number on this one.


----------



## John Warner

Mark of the beast!


----------



## psycho02

You'll find out come sunday.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *You'll find out come sunday. *


 NOT


----------



## psycho02

OH YEAH AND WAIT UNTIL I ACTUALLY GET SOME EXPERIENCE AT THIS CARPET STUFF. Wait until I start practicing on tuesday and thursday it will definitely be over for you "WORN OUT":lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John Warner

He-He!!








*<----<<< Ohhhhhh Yeah!!*


----------



## psycho02

Keep dreaming Johnny boy keep dreaming like I said I am still a carpet rookie wait until I get used to it then it will be all over for you. (like it's not over for you now) HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John Warner

You know what they say dreams are made of don't you???? My times not over with quite yet, don't try and fool yourself by having false thoughts!!


----------



## psycho02

Dreams? the only dreams you are going to have are NIGHTMARES of a bright green Stratus 2.0 going by you again and again and again and again and oh yeah AGAIN :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John Warner

Well, I hate to run but their about to turn the lights off here at the old folks home (it's almost 11:00) And I've already taken my Viagra so I'm sure I'll be up all night, but at least I don't have to worry about rolling off the bed!


----------



## psycho02

Yeah if it is a smart old folks home they strap you in the bed because I KNOW that there is nothing else that you are trying to refer to that would keep you from rolling out of you bed. Because I am sure that you have an innie and you would need an outie to do what you are talking about.:devil:


----------



## psycho02

<---------------------------------------------:devil: :lol:


----------



## John Warner

I've heard this somewhere...


Early to bed, and early to rise, take your
Viagra so your women don't cry!

That is what you told me last weekend wasn't it????


----------



## psycho02

Hey nothing wrong with trying a few things for "recreational purposes":devil:


----------



## John Warner

I've also heard that their now using Viagra in the burn wards to help keep the sheets off of the male patients!


----------



## psycho02

Hey I bet there are a million uses for it. But then you would know more than I would.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02
Elder Statesman

Registered: Mar 2002
Location: On the carpet just look in front of John you will find me. I won't be there all winter long.
Posts: 673


Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha-Ha!!


----------



## psycho02

Yeah you are right John eventually I will pull away and have to catch you again, and then I will have to pass you again. Then I will have to beat you again.


----------



## psycho02

Hey whats up with 12th scale .com I hav'nt been able to get in there in 2 weeks?


----------



## Phat Dakota

Rich Chang said:


> *I want one of those if they are a r/c car. I'd race that thing. Where did you get that pic from? *


Here is the link to where you can buy three different body styles. The only catch is you have to order them from Europe so the body ends up costing you $50. But I'm going to get one for you know what and giggles.:roll:

Truck Bodies


----------



## Phat Dakota

Motor City Hamilton said:


> *Will that body fit on my TC3? Let's culb race those with 19 turns. *


Actually what would be cooler is to have them as a spec class with those whimpy 540 can motors, and the sorex 40's. That way everyone would be able to stay together in a tighter bunch and you could give someone the wheel to pass them. Imagine 10 of these things motoring around the track and having to hack your way to the front. Man Steven Stewart would win every race!


----------



## Rich Chang

Hmm.. at $50 a body I think I'd want everyone else far away from me on the track. 

Plus, I think with a 19-turn, one would have an easier time getting the rear-end loose whipping it around a corner like the real trucks do.


----------



## John Warner

Hi, 

Just wanted to remind folks that I will be handing out the MORL trophies at the Detroit CRL race (Sunday, October 27, 2002). 

If you cannot make the race, please email me at [email protected] and we can arrange getting your trophy to you (ie: leave it at Canton Riders, or Ypsi Riders, etc). 

Following are the folks that are getting trophies. 

-Rich 

---------------------------------- 

-- TC stock - any tire 
Greg Anthony 
Dave Johnson 
Jeff Cook 
David Woellper <-----<<<
Carlos Perez 
Mac Keith 
Dan Burnham 
Shawn Ebeler 
Geno Morin 
PDP 

-- TC Stock - Spec Tire 
Greg Anthony 
Andrew Murany 
Dan Burnham 
Jerrod Glover <-----<<<

-- 1st Truck/Buggy Stock 
David Woellper <-----<<<
Butch Beebe <-----<<<
Dan Burnham 
Bob Cates 

-- Truck/Buggy Mod/Nitro 
Bob Cates 
Dominic Pellegrini 
Mike Pellegrini 

-- TC Nitro - Spec Tire 
Aaron Bomia 
Rich Chang 
Fred Baumgartner 
Ken Bates 

-- TC Nitro - Foam Tire 
Fred Knapp <-----<<<
John Warner <-----<<<
Brian Jackson <-----<<<
Tony Raison <-----<<<
Dave Walton <-----<<<

The "<-----<<<" indicates Grand Rapids racers!! Way to go gentleman!!


----------



## John Warner

Awwwww..... This is sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Rich Chang

*MORL Trophies*

Hi,

I have put all the trophies that folks in G.R. get from the MORL into a box. So, hopefully whoever is coming to the Detroit CRL race can bring it back with them and distribute it for me. 

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony

wow, 9 out of 30.... you must be so proud!!! :wave: See you guys this weekend!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

9 of 30 to GR. Were the other 21 from the East side?


----------



## Rich Chang

19 are from the east side of the state, and 2 (Jeff Cook and Fred B) are from the mid part of the state. 

Or, based on just the top 3 positions in each class:

east - 11
west - 5
mid - 2

man, I hated statistics class in school.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

"That's all the evidence I need."


----------



## psycho02

Yeah but thats only because I race off-road in the summer. or a couple more would have been coming over here.:devil:


----------



## Guest

Hey Psycho, check your pms!!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

wooooaa, i dont want to hear anything about his pms!


----------



## psycho02

ha ha very funy steven why don't you get thru 3 heats and a main of electric and then you can talk some junk on here. :devil:  :lol:


----------



## KawadaKid

or how about i take u to school in nitro?


----------



## psycho02

well see after you make 3 heats and a main in elctric there tough guy, you better walk before you run.:lol:


----------



## KawadaKid

ooooooook. Just to let u know, i left last sunday not cuz i broke, just i had something else to go to.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

KawadaKid said:


> *ooooooook. Just to let u know, i left last sunday not cuz i broke, just i had something else to go to. *


...that surprisingly didn't require trying to keep your car together. Wonder what else would have fallen off had you stayed...

see ya sunday.


----------



## Guest

you guys are meanies,pickin on a little kid like that


----------



## Guest

anyone out there?


----------



## Greg Anthony

there's a difference, little kids know when to "SHUT THEIR HOLE!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Guest

OK one of the few times i get to get on here and no one is around.well maybe next time.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

zerosan said:


> *you guys are meanies,pickin on a little kid like that *


Zerosan, most respected racer. We mean no disrespect. Little round eye just wearing greatly on most. If it pleases you, we allow him the honor of commiting sep-o-ku.  

later.....


----------



## psycho02

Bill, very well put.:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Man, talk about a dead thread!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Come on Johnny Boy- it's not dead, just sleeping!!!:devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I hope everybody remembered to turn thier clocks back last night. Though for some people if they didn't, they might actually be on time for a change!:lol:  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Okay, so where's the results from the travelers that made the trip to Detroit for the first CRL race???? Come on fellas.... speak up already!!!


----------



## John Warner

Am I to assume that their isn't anything worthy of reporting as to your finishing positions or what??? 


Jerrod, Dave, Fred, Brian, anybody?????   



<----<<< Yep, just like it says!!


----------



## nitrorod

Well we would have had a first, second, and third finish with Fred, myself, and Dave respectivly but Dave blew it for us.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Who were all of the GR guys at the CRL. Jarrod Glover, Dave Walton, Fred Knapp...??? I didn't really ask where most guys were from.

I have the results right here in front of me. I will scan them later.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Well we would have had a first, second, and third finish with Fred, myself, and Dave respectivly but Dave blew it for us. *


 All in the same main? Or would that be different mains? Taking from your response... should I assume you _almost_ beat Fred, or did you have a string tied to his car? 

C'mon.... give me finishing order and mains. such as "A" "B" "C"!!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

E-Main results

Fred Knapp
Jerrod Glover
Paul Durocher
Dave Walton
Kevin Glynn
Eric Hughes
Ken Anderson


----------



## John Warner

Effective today we'll begin enforcing the scheduled times for racing.

Saturdays.... (oval)
sign-up begins at 11:30 and we'll start the first heat at 12:30 sharp!

Saturday evenings.... (stadium)
sign-up begins at 5:30 and we'll start the first heat at 6:30 sharp!

Sundays.... (on-road)
sign-up begins at 12:00 and we'll start the first heat at 1:00 sharp!

After first round, we'll take a 30 minute break before the second round begins. The race clock will be set at 3 minutes between races. We will grant a one minute grace if asked for the first few weeks only. If your not ready when your race starts, you will still be allowed to join in your race, as long as it doesn't distract the other driver's.

Marshaling is required after your race is over! If your not there when the race begins, one lap will be deducted from your best qualifier prior to setting up the mains.

We will also be strictly enforcing our club rules!!! i.e.: swearing, drinking, stealing and so forth. Copies of the rules will be available at the track.

I apologize for having to make this post but I've been getting lots of complaints from parents and racers as well. Please remember this club is for everyone's enjoyment, and it takes everyone's help and participation to keep it that way.

Also, before I forget...
We'll be installing new florescent lighting over the tables, and adding more lighting over the track as well. The soda machine is now stocked and the price's were dropped to 75 cents vs last years 95 cents. All intentions are to have everything completed before this weekends races.

Hope to see you this weekend!
John


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah thats us E for effort if you look Fred only turned 2 laps in his qualifing.


----------



## John Warner

Motor City Hamilton said:


> *E-Main results
> 
> Fred Knapp
> Jerrod Glover
> Paul Durocher
> Dave Walton
> Kevin Glynn
> Eric Hughes
> Ken Anderson *


 Wow.... Thanks Keith!! I appreciate your going out of your way and posting the "Westside Racers" results for us.


----------



## John Warner

Effective today we'll begin enforcing the scheduled times for racing.

Saturdays.... (oval)
sign-up begins at 11:30 and we'll start the first heat at 12:30 sharp!

Saturday evenings.... (stadium)
sign-up begins at 5:30 and we'll start the first heat at 6:30 sharp!

Sundays.... (on-road)
sign-up begins at 12:00 and we'll start the first heat at 1:00 sharp!

After first round, we'll take a 30 minute break before the second round begins. The race clock will be set at 3 minutes between races. We will grant a one minute grace if asked for the first few weeks only. If your not ready when your race starts, you will still be allowed to join in your race, as long as it doesn't distract the other driver's.

Marshaling is required after your race is over! If your not there when the race begins, one lap will be deducted from your best qualifier prior to setting up the mains.

We will also be strictly enforcing our club rules!!! i.e.: swearing, drinking, stealing and so forth. Copies of the rules will be available at the track.

I apologize for having to make this post but I've been getting lots of complaints from parents and racers as well. Please remember this club is for everyone's enjoyment, and it takes everyone's help and participation to keep it that way.

Also, before I forget...
We'll be installing new florescent lighting directly over the tables, and adding more lighting over the track as well. The soda machine is now stocked and the price's were dropped to 75 cents vs last years 95 cents. All intentions are to have everything completed before this weekends races.

Hope to see you this weekend!
John


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Anyone else? Maybe in a higher main.


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah one more guy had the guts to go over and was Brian Jackson.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Well, o.k. Chuck Lonergan won 1/12th stock. 

Stock Touring A-main

Josh Cyrul - East
Terry Rott - West
Walter Henderson - Way West
Dan Miles - East
Rich Chang -East
AAron Bomia - Center
Dave Johnson - East
Derek Manchester - East
Brad Mergy - Ft. Wayne
Bobby Flack - East


----------



## John Warner

Motor City Hamilton said:


> *Anyone else? Maybe in a higher main. *


 Not that I'm aware of. Guess it just wasn't the _westsiders weekend_.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Brian Jackson - 9th D-Main

I'll have points done later.


----------



## nitrorod

I think that we should look at a precent based results of the east vs. west. We all know there are more east siders then west in this state so it would reflect the outcome better.




Motor City Hamilton said:


> *Well, o.k. Chuck Lonergan won 1/12th stock.
> 
> Stock Touring A-main
> 
> Josh Cyrul - East
> Terry Rott - West
> Walter Henderson - Way West
> Dan Miles - East
> Rich Chang -East
> AAron Bomia - Center
> Dave Johnson - East
> Derek Manchester - East
> Brad Mergy - Ft. Wayne
> Bobby Flack - East *


----------



## John Warner

Motor City Hamilton said:


> *Brian Jackson - 9th D-Main
> 
> I'll have points done later. *


 Now wait just a minute.... am I to believe that Brian out-qualifiyed all the rest of you guy's _including_ Fred??? Somebody better start checking motors a little closer!!


----------



## John Warner

Motor City Hamilton said:


> *Well, o.k. Chuck Lonergan won 1/12th stock.
> 
> Stock Touring A-main
> 
> Josh Cyrul - East
> Terry Rott - West
> Walter Henderson - Way West
> Dan Miles - East
> Rich Chang -East
> AAron Bomia - Center
> Dave Johnson - East
> Derek Manchester - East
> Brad Mergy - Ft. Wayne
> Bobby Flack - East *


 How come I don't see that Keith Hamilton guy's name listed there in the "A"??? Where'd he say he was from anyway.... East? - West??


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Fine.

B Main results

Ted Flack
Keith Hamilton (taken out by a lapped West Sider)
Jeff Beaule
Greg Anthony
Mark Rodney
Russ Rayden
Barry Z
Jody Flipse
Fred Baumgartner
Chico Alvarado


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *Hope to see you this weekend! John *


Heck, you'll see me tuesday night. After my splendid performance sunday, I'll be running laps from now till the end of november every chance I get. Hopefully by then I can complete one lap without banging a board.... 

And where the heck are the 1/12th scalers? Guess I should've saw this one coming... 'cough' rally 'cough'..... oh well.

later.....


----------



## psycho02

exactly bill, I have learned a lesson this weekend too. Since I am trying to learn this carpet stuff, I should'nt try to learn 2 cars at once. So effective immediately I am only going to run touring car until some more 12th scale cars come out of the woodwork. I guess 12th scale just won't go in grand rapids. It's kind of sad I think grand rapids used to be the capital of 12th scale in the midwest at one time. Even holding a 12th scale world championships at one time, I guess it is a touring car world now


----------



## NTwigs

Hey, I thought Walter was Waaaaay North Eeh??


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

psycho02 said:


> *It's kind of sad I think grand rapids used to be the capital of 12th scale in the midwest at one time. Even holding a 12th scale world championships at one time, I guess it is a touring car world now *


Guess next weekend I'll just have to run back marker alone for Brown. Hopefully Eric races. Seems him and I are the only holdouts.... kinda scary.

Now, what the heck did I do with that sedan of mine.......


----------



## John Warner

Hummmmm..... and we wonder why 1/12th scale dissapears. How many weeks into the indoor season are we now? Seems to me that "everybody's" giving up a little to soon. 

justathoughtthatsall


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I thought 1/12th scale was manditory in GR?


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Motor City Hamilton said:


> *I thought 1/12th scale was manditory in GR? *


Seems nothing is. But I'm hopefull that this will change this weekend. Or I should say, I'm hopefull that we will start on time and that we'll start races regardless if every driver is ready for a race 45 @#*&!# minutes after their last one!

Grrr......


----------



## Rich Chang

For those of you who might be running a Rev.2/Rev.3 I gave Dave Walton my setup. You can snag it from him if you want. 

-Rich


----------



## Omega Pi

John Warner said:


> We will also be strictly enforcing our club rules!!! i.e.: swearing,


If this is to be enforced, I think we are in major need of some painting in the bathrooms.

BTW, did you think about my little proposition...and for all you dirty minded individuals, it's nothing like that, it's club stuff...geez


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *Seems nothing is. But I'm hopefull that this will change this weekend. Or I should say, I'm hopefull that we will start on time and that we'll start races regardless if every driver is ready for a race 45 @#*&!# minutes after their last one!
> 
> Grrr...... *


Effective today we'll begin enforcing the scheduled times for racing.

Saturdays.... (oval)
sign-up begins at 11:30 and we'll start the first heat at 12:30 sharp!

Saturday evenings.... (stadium)
sign-up begins at 5:30 and we'll start the first heat at 6:30 sharp!

Sundays.... (on-road)
sign-up begins at 12:00 and we'll start the first heat at 1:00 sharp!

After first round, we'll take a 30 minute break before the second round begins. The race clock will be set at 3 minutes between races. We will grant a one minute grace if asked for the first few weeks only. If your not ready when your race starts, you will still be allowed to join in your race, as long as it doesn't distract the other driver's.

Marshaling is required after your race is over! If your not there when the race begins, one lap will be deducted from your best qualifier prior to setting up the mains.

We will also be strictly enforcing our club rules!!! i.e.: swearing, drinking, stealing and so forth. Copies of the rules will be available at the track.

I apologize for having to make this post but I've been getting lots of complaints from parents and racers as well. Please remember this club is for everyone's enjoyment, and it takes everyone's help and participation to keep it that way.

Also, before I forget...
We'll be installing new florescent lighting over the tables, and adding more lighting over the track as well. The soda machine is now stocked and the price's were dropped to 75 cents vs last years 95 cents. All intentions are to have everything completed before this weekends races.

Hope to see you this weekend!
John


----------



## John Warner

Omega Pi said:


> *If this is to be enforced, I think we are in major need of some painting in the bathrooms.
> 
> BTW, did you think about my little proposition...and for all you dirty minded individuals, it's nothing like that, it's club stuff...geez  *


 You know what.... I never even thought about those bathrooms! I guess we could cover them with something until we get the OK to throw some paint in there? It's a shame too because there's actually four different sets of bathrooms with about a total of 40 stalls and their all painted up with that expensive graffiti!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *...all painted up with that expensive graffiti! *


They're one of the things I've always liked about that place. Of course, in dayz past I was abit "off" when using those fine facilities. Gotta love Holiday Work parties.......


----------



## John Warner

Bill.... _was_ a bit off???? I'm forced to give that statement some thought! hehe

There is another men's bathroom next to the one most everbody uses that has un-graffitied walls.


----------



## psycho02

Hey John you did'nt have to change your location. You have earned it for one week at least. If I could make one suggestion to your schedule. You guys like to reshuffle after 2 rounds of qualifying. I think that, that would be a better time to have a 30 min. break as opposed to after the first round. 


Just another 2 cents.


----------



## John Warner

Ken, I thought of doing that but it only takes a few minutes to re-sort WHEN autoscore is working properly. BTW: I'm downloading the newest-newest version as I type. (7.29.4) This version is supposed to be bug free, just like the last four or five versions were!!! Guess we'll see.


----------



## psycho02

I just thought of that because i have been to a few other places that do that and the race day seems to flow nice that way. You get through 2 rounds of quals pretty quick and then give everybody that time to tweak and try and make the A and then the last round of qualifiers and the mains. But it is your show Johnny just run it tight and I will be happy.


----------



## John Warner

Well hey now, I'm not opposed to trying something different. I'll give you guy's the option when we're doing sign-ups this weekend.


----------



## psycho02

Well I am not sure if I can make it sunday but i am going to try.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Well I am not sure if I can make it sunday but i am going to try. *


 Oh, I see... guess it takes you two weeks to recover from your wounds!

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

No it's just that we only have 3 guys to split on call duty with which means that I have to do it every 3rd week I have been there for 2 weeks now so this is the third week. And trust me losses motivate me more than wins if I was'nt on call I would be practicing twice this week also.:devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Can I make a suggestion Johnny Boy? How about, no sign up sheet- no entry into the computer? That kind of sucked last week when I thought I had everybody in the computer and then had people yelling across the track their sign up info and had to redo everything FOUR times. And FILL OUT ONE SHEET FOR EACH CLASS YOU RUN!!! Just a thought.

And as for 12th scale- as long as I'm there to race, I'll be running 12th scale. Anybody for running 19 turn 12th scale this week?


----------



## nitrorod

I can barrly make 5 min. in stock.




DamageIncRacing said:


> *And as for 12th scale- as long as I'm there to race, I'll be running 12th scale. Anybody for running 19 turn 12th scale this week? *


----------



## Phat Dakota

John Warner said:


> *Effective today we'll begin enforcing the scheduled times for racing.
> 
> Saturdays.... (oval)
> sign-up begins at 11:30 and we'll start the first heat at 12:30 sharp!
> 
> Saturday evenings.... (stadium)
> sign-up begins at 5:30 and we'll start the first heat at 6:30 sharp!*


So far, that's been the way things have been going for Saturday, but Stadium usually starts around 7-7:30 instead of 6:30. And oval would have started on time for the past three weekends but they have been on a streak of having some sort of computer problem at the first race every week. I don't know why Sunday has been so far behind??


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> * And oval would have started on time for the past three weekends but they have been on a streak of having some sort of computer problem at the first race every week. confused: *


 Hopefully the computer gremlins will go away before this weekend. I'll be installing the newest, newest version this evening. It's supposed to be bug free just like the other three or four!!


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> *So far, that's been the way things have been going for Saturday, but Stadium usually starts around 7-7:30 instead of 6:30. *


 Andy.... You may very well be correct. We may have to make an adjustment or two but we have to start somewhere!


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey John, did you get my email?? I tried sending you one, but it kept sending it back saying your email address didn't exist. If not, don't forget to bring the romex and could I borrow your digital camera tonight????


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> *Hey John, did you get my email?? I tried sending you one, but it kept sending it back saying your email address didn't exist. If not, don't forget to bring the romex and could I borrow your digital camera tonight???? *


 The email is working, did you send it to the correct one.... [email protected]?? But yes, I'll bring the romex and the camera. Why do you need the camera anyway, Do ya have another date with that same girl from the circus?


----------



## Denney

I haven't been holding up my end of the bargain on mandatory 12th scale racing so far (or any racing!)...but I'll be there in a few weeks (Wife says I HAVE to go to the Caribbean next week...) w/ 12th scale!!! I'll be thinking of you all next week when I'm complaining about the 85 degree heat and all teh food on the cruise ship...

Denney


----------



## Denney

<---- Check me out - Jr. Member!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Denney said:


> *(Wife says I HAVE to go to the Caribbean next week...)
> 
> Denney *


 Never fear Denney, I'll come to your rescue and take your place so you don't HAVE to go!


----------



## Phat Dakota

John Warner said:


> *The email is working, did you send it to the correct one.... [email protected]?? But yes, I'll bring the romex and the camera. Why do you need the camera anyway, Do ya have another date with that same girl from the circus? *


Yeah I used the right email address, it must be something with our server here at work or something, who knows. No that chick left town with the gorilla from the track you were boinking on Saturday.  I need it for some pics of a car that I am possibly selling to someone on here. I have my own disk too, so no need to bring one. Thanks again.

And Denney, since John is taking your place, I'll take your 1/12th scale car's place, that way you have something to race while we are in the Carribean!


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> *No that chick left town with the gorilla from the track you were boinking on Saturday.
> And Denney, since John's taking your place, I'll take your 1/12th scale car's place, that way you have something to race while we are in the Carribean!  *


 Andy, that wasn't the one I was talking about, I'm talking about the one that was double jointed at the hips. :thumbsup:


----------



## rc12l34

SO guys were do i go to race 1/12 cars on your side of the state were the air is clear and the water is drinkable. The only thing that I hear is wrong with your side is that If your walk in the woods you mit become a pin cushion with the local huters arrow or buck shot from some hung over rambo so were do i sign up for some racing your know times,dates, places. thanks ONE FAST RC12:dude: :devil:


----------



## psycho02

John? I can't believe you were on here at 5 p.m. and did'nt hook this guy up with some directions or something. Basically you want to take I 96 to Grand Rapids get off on the 28th street east exit take 28th street to thornhills take a right on thornhills and you are there it is the building right on the corner the frist one on the right.:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Whoops, guess I must not have checked
our thread there Mr. Psycho O2Slow!

My Bad


----------



## KawadaKid

Now we have 3 local KC Racing drivers. Wally Woellper , John Warner, and Myself. If u want to check it out, go to www.kc-racing.com


----------



## psycho02

Don't worry John I'll soon be kickin your old A$$ all over the place.
:devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

But i will be wooping on all of u. ofcoarse...


----------



## psycho02

Not with a broken car.


----------



## KawadaKid

replace broken with screw fell out. thats not my fault, so


----------



## psycho02

sure it is you are supposed to check the car in between rounds :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Don't worry John I'll soon be kickin your old A$$ all over the place.
> :devil: *


 Blah, blah blah!!!


----------



## psycho02

Keep talkin worn out.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Keep talkin worn out. *


 Did you say something, or was that the wind blowing????


----------



## KawadaKid

want some ice for that burn!!?!?!?!


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Keep talkin worn out. *


 The only thing that's gonna be worn out is your nerves trying to figure out why your car seems so slow!


----------



## KawadaKid

John, are u checking out thatt link i sent u? The NEW LINE6 GUITAR?


----------



## psycho02

yeah yeah yeah the car was not the problem on sunday it was the driver and the driver will adjust.


----------



## John Warner

It's loading, remember my computer is v e r y slow!


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *yeah yeah yeah the car was not the problem on sunday it was the driver and the driver will adjust. *


 And by the time you get ajusted, you'll wake up and find that your MY age!!!!!!!!

OhhhhhhhhhhYeeeeeaaaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psycho02

Yeah worn out you better get em in while you can because this won't last long.


----------



## John Warner

I changed it just for you 2slow!







<-----<<<


----------



## psycho02

blah blah blah like I said look at the laps and times from the mains I believe that i turned more laps than you my elderly friend.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *blah blah blah like I said look at the laps and times from the mains I believe that i turned more laps than you my elderly friend. *


 You'd better watch it there
you young whipper snapper or I might have to swat ya with my cane!!


Oh, and so you had a "couple" of lucky laps,
probably because you jumped the pipes or something! HeHe!!


----------



## psycho02

I would be too quick for you to catch me with your cane  and no I did'nt jump the tube I was just getting better as the day went on thats all.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *I would be too quick for you to catch me with your cane  *


 Believe it or not, I've got a pretty good arm, so I guess I'd have to throw the darned thing at ya!


----------



## psycho02

Oh i believe you'd throw it but I know when you get up there in age your EYE sight is one of the frist things to go so I know you would not be able to see where to throw it at.:devil: :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## John Warner

WHat's up with THIS forecast????? I don't like it at all!!!

*Wednesday night:* Cloudy intervals. Low 31F. Winds NNE at 5 to 10 mph.

*Thursday:* Mostly cloudy with scattered snow showers or flurries that will mix with rain at times. High near 40F. Winds WNW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precip 30%.

*Thursday night:* Cloudy. Snow showers scattered about the area ending by midnight. Low near 30F. Winds W at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 30%.

*Friday:* Cloudy. Gusty winds in the morning. High 37F. Winds WNW at 20 to 30 mph.

*Friday (24 hours):* Cloudy. Highs in the upper 30s and lows in the upper teens.

*Saturday (24 hours):* Chance of a few snow showers. Highs in the mid 30s and lows in the upper teens.

*Sunday (24 hours):* Mix of sun and clouds. Highs in the upper 30s and lows in the low 20s.


----------



## John Warner

Temps in the low teens, and snow.......... What an exciting forecast!


----------



## psycho02

ummmmmmmmm I believe that they call that winter


----------



## psycho02

thats also GOOD football weather. Unless you are from florida.:devil:


----------



## Guest

Anyone going to be at the track tonight.


----------



## John Warner

bmxer08 said:


> *Anyone going to be at the track tonight.
> 
> *


 Y e p!!


----------



## John Warner

Man, if this thread of ours gets any more exciting than
it already is I don't know how I'll be able to handle it!


----------



## KawadaKid

Boo.


----------



## 9x2

*vote vote*

Jarred for president your vote is need


----------



## nitrorod

*Re: vote vote*

Who is Jarred?




9x2 said:


> *Jarred for president your vote is need  *


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *Boo. *


 Happy Halloween to you too!!


----------



## John Warner

*Re: Re: vote vote*



nitrorod said:


> *Who is Jarred? *


 He-He.... assuming by 9x2's description I'd say he's talking
about you Jerrod!
Wouldn't you be inclined to agree??


----------



## Phat Dakota

John Warner said:


> *Y e p!! *



*N O P E ! ! !* 

How was the ditch digging project John???

There was only one person besides us regulars for practice last night so it wasn't a big deal. You should see the design for Jeff's new touring car bodies for Cleaveland I am doing. It looks totally sweet, but I'll probably end up crazy after I do it. It's pretty wild. And I figured out a name for my little airbrushing venture. Mind Altering Designs. After I completely laid ot Jeff's design I bascally went through and changed everything before I was done. :thumbsup:


----------



## nitrorod

*Re: Re: Re: vote vote*

Yeah I would have to agree. Wonder what president I was running for at 4:18 am? 



John Warner said:


> *He-He.... assuming by 9x2's description I'd say he's talking
> about you Jerrod!
> Wouldn't you be inclined to agree?? *


----------



## John Warner

Andy, kinda reminds me of the name Altered Images!
Can't wait to see it!


Jerrod, I wonder if that's the actual time they were on, or if they don't have their time zone set properly? And as far as the presidency, beats me!


----------



## 9x2

EXSUUSE me JARROD OR NITrOROD OR NODDLE ROD OR JERROD OR JUST PLAINE LITTLE ROD JUST TRYING TO HAVE SOME FUN BUT THEN AGAIN WE OR RACEING FOR THE BIG PRIZES with are little toys.PS WHAT TIME IS IT NOW. boo back to you jw and mr kawakid happy hallowen.:devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## 9x2

JW CHECK YOU PM


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah.....ok 1:08




9x2 said:


> *EXSUUSE me JARROD OR NITrOROD OR NODDLE ROD OR JERROD OR JUST PLAINE LITTLE ROD JUST TRYING TO HAVE SOME FUN BUT THEN AGAIN WE OR RACEING FOR THE BIG PRIZES with are little toys.PS WHAT TIME IS IT NOW. boo back to you jw and mr kawakid happy hallowen.:devil: :devil: :devil: *


----------



## nitrorod

So anyone going to run 12th scale this weekend?


----------



## John Warner

9x2 said:


> *JW CHECK YOU PM *


 I did, but there's nothing there from you.


----------



## John Warner

Andy......I almost forgot, the hole digging is going slowly, I've managed to reach about three feet down and seven feet wide, and now only have another foot or so to go before I reach the leaky line. It wouldn't be so bad except that I have to make it go all the way from the house to the well which is 14 feet away. And, I can't seem to find the starter button on this manual back hoe anywhere!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

nitrorod said:


> *So anyone going to run 12th scale this weekend? *


Nope.


----------



## nitrorod

Well I am....so there.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Well I am....so there. *


 Jerrod, don't worry about Steven, he isn't anybody anyway!!


----------



## KawadaKid

im not anyone, im THE ONE.


----------



## mike vasilion

KawadaKid said:


> *im not anyone, im THE ONE. *


THE ONE what?


----------



## nitrorod

He is the PITA....


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

*MANUAL BACK HOE YOU SAY!*



John Warner said:


> *Andy......I almost forgot, the hole digging is going slowly, I've managed to reach about three feet down and seven feet wide, and now only have another foot or so to go before I reach the leaky line. It wouldn't be so bad except that I have to make it go all the way from the house to the well which is 14 feet away. And, I can't seem to find the starter button on this manual back hoe anywhere!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well well well johnny booi!
If you wish to get the manual hoe to work you need to get a car battery with leads and attach them, (public forum) you get the jist that might just get your motor started, or else i thought that was the reason to have kids!:wave:


----------



## John Warner

*O v a l R a c i n g.....*

Thought I'd let everyone know that there's going to be quite a crowd running oval tomorrow. We'll be having racers from all over the state warming up for the big race that I believe is in Wisconsin?


----------



## John Warner

Hey Psychos02Slow....

You running this weekend, or licking your wounds??


----------



## John Warner

Wow, it's already November 1st!! Goes to show that I've been in a hole all day long. Anyway, as per my post a few pages ago, our track will take on the size of the indoor champs track beginning this Sunday. The size will be 36'X 72' with 7' lanes instead of our normal 48' X 84'. Plus, you'll be standing on an 18" drivers stand.

Those of us that will be warming up for Cleveland will also be
running ten cars in our heats and main! (and anybody else that would like to join in)

Better get used to it boys!


----------



## John Warner

Check it out... even the MIA Pete H. is on-line!


----------



## psycho02

I am going to try John but I don't think I will be able to make it I have to do the on-call b.s. for work and it is my wifes birthday on sunday but I will be efforting you can bet on that because I don't need to hear your sheeeeeet  for another week.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *But I will be efforting you can bet on that because I don't need to hear your sheeeeeet  for another week. *


 You can say that again! Plus.... If you don't make it, it'll give me another week to make that slow Tamiya just a little bit faster, maybe!


----------



## tom konesni

John Warner said:


> *You can say that again! Plus.... If you don't make it, it'll give me another week to make that slow Tamiya just a little bit faster, maybe! *


Hey John,
You can always tie a string to my rear bumper. I'll drag you around faster than you'll run by yourself. HeHe See ya Sunday!


----------



## psycho02

tom konesni said:


> *Hey John,
> You can always tie a string to my rear bumper. I'll drag you around faster than you'll run by yourself. HeHe See ya Sunday! *


 This might be the most honest thing I have read on here in a long time.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

HEY JOHNNY BOY!!! I got a favor to ask of you. You know that 2.2L engine thats sitting out in your pole barn? Could you do me a favor and take the water pump off it (there's only four bolts) and bring it to the track tomorrow? I need to swap it with the one on the Laser. AND ANSWER YOUR PHONE!!!:lol: :devil:


----------



## goodnplenty

DamageIncRacing said:


> *First off Brian, I never claimed to be a better driver than anyone at the track. As a matter of fact there are quite a few people there that are a lot better than me. Second, when did I say I was in it for the money? I could care less if I win or lose. Its fun. It keeps me out of trouble. Something I don't think you can honestly say. Third, I don't cheat. I never have. Feel free to check any part on any of my cars. the correct arms are in the correct cans. The only bearings are in the wheels and hubs. All the winds are on the motors. The proof is out there that "cheaters don't win". Or if they do they get caught.
> 
> And finally- I started the "Long Haired Hippie Freak" thing years ago, so please don't take credit for it. I don't care if you don't like the fact that I have long hair. It's your problem, not mine. If you have a problem with it, see me at the track.
> 
> 
> P.S. Get anything good from Riders lately? *


 besides riders is a very good hobby shop unfortunately we had a misunderstanding


----------



## goodnplenty

nitrorod said:


> *9x2,
> If it makes you feel good go for it.
> 
> Eric,
> I am just saying that I dont like it when people feel it neccecary to destroy the things that not only myself but many others in the club have worked so hard for. I know that there were many of us there that spent a week laying that carpet that dont want to see it trached just so one person can get one more lap with there broken car.
> 
> More Rules:
> 
> 5-43: The armature, motor can, and endbell of a rebuildable stock motor must all be from the same motor manufacturer and can contain only components from the same model. No hybrid motors or mixing of parts from different models will be permitted. *


 hey j rod are you referring to me:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest

LORDY........


----------



## Guest

And that reminds me John, who takes out the trash?? I kinda forgot something.....  (brown paper bag)but if ya get a chance could ya hold the disposal!!!!! Ill cruize over this sun. to see if its still there. ty chad


----------



## Phat Dakota

Don't worry Chad I'll look around your pit area to see if I can find it and if I do I will hold onto it for you.

Andy


----------



## Guest

Thanks, and just to be funny..... I wasnt talking about your truck:roll: lol and another note, ya wanna build my tc3 for me?  noooo? ok I didnt think so


----------



## nitrorod

9x2,
The part number for the servo mount from CRC is: 1241- Universal Sevo Mounts $4.99 US and can be ordered from: 
https://www1515.boca15-verio.com/te...i?page=crcparts.html&cart_id=1582486_53172673

Have a good day!
:wave:


----------



## nitrorod

Here is the Link to the updated results page: Link


----------



## John Warner

Thanks Jerrod!


----------



## nitrorod

No problem man thats what a club is all about.


I love you man...



John Warner said:


> *Thanks Jerrod! *


----------



## psycho02

OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODNESS I hope you mean emotionally and not sexually.:devil:


----------



## nitrorod

John, sexually.....thats gross......


----------



## psycho02

Well now I am just checking.


----------



## Guest

Did they race oval this past weekend.


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah with a good turn out too.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Yeah it was a good turn out for oval, and last night for practice as well. There was about a dozen or so people there, more than there was on Sunday for racing!!! Mostly it was our new racers that just joined the club getting in some extra wheel time. I'm glad to see that oour attendance is on the rise


----------



## John Warner

Andy,

Sorry I wasn't there but I was quite busy in the shop, and believe it or not thought it was Wednesday! I had to pull the transmission and transfer case out of an all wheel drive to change the clutch. And, YOU thought yours was bad, you should see this one. The flywheel is solid blue, there is NO material left on the disc and the pressure plate got so hot it has a 3/8" wide crack in it. I didn't think anyone to destroy a clutch assembly as bad as you did, but the driver of this Mitsubishi proved me wrong!

Can you guess who's car I was working on???????

PS... new record, 3 days!


----------



## Phat Dakota

Yeah, but how many total cars have I gone through compared to a certain someone?? Let's see: Me-none, Other Person-5, and those 5 were all within about a year!


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> *Yeah, but how many total cars have I gone through compared to a certain someone?? Let's see: Me-none, Other Person-5, and those 5 were all within about a year! *


 5??? NOT... (1) Oldsmobile... motor, (2) Baretta... motor, (3) Barretta again... motor, (4) Blazer... motor, (5) Escort... motor & wreck, (6) my Blazer... wreck, (7) Mitsubshi... clutch

Total...7


----------



## tom konesni

That sounds like an expensive learning experience.
I don't by chance know this person do I? Ouch it's h**l to be a father


----------



## John Warner

tom konesni said:


> *I don't by chance know this person do I? *


 I'm more than certain you do!!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

John - that's not 7 cars, lifetime? That's not all that many for an old guy.  

Me from current back to first: 4wd S10, 70 Vette, Mazda 626GT, Ford Festiva, Ford Fiesta, Nissan Sentra, Ford Escort POS, Ford Escort POS and a Ford Ranchero. So, that's 9 from age 17 to 34.

Next cars: 2004 C6 Corvette, 1988-92 Honda Civic to Autocross.


----------



## Rich Chang

Since we're listing lifetime vehicles, here is my short list.

1975 Chevy Nova (high school)
1985 Toyota MR2
1998 Acura Integra
1999 GMC Yukon
1999 Mercedes SLK
1992 Porsche 911 turbo
2000 GMC Yukon
2002 GMC Envoy

The last two are actually leases since I'll never buy a GM car ever again (unless it is a Corvette). I've had the Envoy since July and it is already having electrical problems.

We won't list motorcycles.  But, if anyone wants a kick-butt Buell X1 motorcycle and a dual bike trailer, let me know.

I'm curious to see Fred Knapp's and John's list of vehicles. Who gets to count the GLRC school bus in their list? :lol:


----------



## John Warner

Motor City Hamilton said:


> *John - that's not 7 cars, lifetime? That's not all that many for an old guy.  QUOTE]* Ohhh, that isn't a list of MY cars, their the ones a 19 year olds been thru in the last year!!! My list would be over a hundred!


----------



## Phat Dakota

Yeah like that car you drove into the tree a half dozen times to cover up the damage you did when you broad-sided the sherif's car and drove off


----------



## KawadaKid

wow. When will AJ Learn? Maybe he should just buy a tank.


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> *Yeah like that car you drove into the tree a half dozen times to cover up the damage you did when you broad-sided the sheriff's car and drove off   *


 Yeah, but hey... at least he wasn't hurt!! The car was a 1966 Barracuda.


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *wow. When will he Learn? Maybe he should just buy a tank. *


 That's okay Steven, I'd prefer he didn't because I don't have the equipment nor the knowlede to fix it! Not only that, but I'll bet the local parts house wouldn't have the parts in stock to begin with.


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Andy,
> 
> Sorry I wasn't there but I was quite busy in the shop, and believe it or not thought it was Wednesday! I had to pull the transmission and transfer case out of an all wheel drive to change the clutch. And, YOU thought yours was bad, you should see this one. The flywheel is solid blue, there is NO material left on the disc and the pressure plate got so hot it has a 3/8" wide crack in it. I didn't think anyone to destroy a clutch assembly as bad as you did, but the driver of this Mitsubishi proved me wrong!
> 
> Can you guess who's car I was working on???????
> 
> PS... new record, 3 days! *


I'd throw the dumb a$$ out and make him grow up.


----------



## Greg Anthony

86 firebird
85 cavalier
88 beretta
93 cavalier... tbc


----------



## Guest

hey John I'm still around,just not havin any fun......


----------



## John Warner

zerosan said:


> *hey John I'm still around,just not havin any fun...... *


 And I'll be willing to bet it's ALL girlfriend related isn't it?


----------



## John Warner

*Kickyfast... where are you???? Are you MIA or a POW????*


----------



## Guest

i plead the 5th


----------



## John Warner

zerosan said:


> *i plead the 5th *


 I'll bet you do!!!

POW= Prisoner of Woman!!!


----------



## nitrorod

Wow I can beat this list. Here is mine:
82 Linx (same as escort) (Diesel)
84 Vett (shovete that is)
84 Ranger
85 Caprice
85 Ranger
89 Beretta
96 Ranger



Greg Anthony said:


> *86 firebird
> 85 cavalier
> 88 beretta
> 93 cavalier... tbc *


----------



## psycho02

John why in the he77 do you keep fixing the darned things? You are being monetarily compensated correct?


----------



## Greg Anthony

nitrorod said:


> *Wow I can beat this list. Here is mine:
> 82 Linx (same as escort) (Diesel)
> 84 Vett (shovete that is)
> 84 Ranger
> 85 Caprice
> 85 Ranger
> 89 Beretta
> 96 Ranger *


yep, you are a goober


----------



## John Warner

Greg Anthony said:


> *yep, you are a goober *


 I understand Jerrod even has a new pocket protector!!


----------



## Rich Chang

Oh yeah? Well, beat this!! 

Touring cars:

Kyosho TF-2
Kawada Alcyon
Losi Street Weapon
Ofna Z10 (nitro)
Schumacher Axis
Schumacher Axis II
Mugen MTX-2 (nitro)
Associated TC3

Haha.

-Rich



nitrorod said:


> *Wow I can beat this list. Here is mine:
> 82 Linx (same as escort) (Diesel)
> 84 Vett (shovete that is)
> 84 Ranger
> 85 Caprice
> 85 Ranger
> 89 Beretta
> 96 Ranger *


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *John why in the he77 do you keep fixing the darned things? You are being monetarily compensated correct? *


 ignorance, and no!


----------



## psycho02

well seems how everybody else is doing it here goes.


88 beretta (lost to an accident but still running strong)
95 neon (big piece of crap 4 head gaskets in 4 years threw it away on the fourth one)
97 Ford Ranger (good truck I just outgrew it)
99 ford windstar (current vehicle)

THATS IT THATS THE LIST. (<---For anyone who listens to Tony Kornheiser on the radio during the day.)


----------



## psycho02

Well then by golly you need to knock it off. You are at least making him buy his own parts I hope?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Well then by golly you need to knock it off. You are at least making him buy his own parts I hope? *


 Yes, he's buying his own parts as well as getting as greasy as I am. As a matter of fact, he gets to do all the grunt work!


----------



## John Warner

Joel Johnson sits down one on one with Trinity owner and CEO, Ernie Provetti to talk about his run at the ROAR Presidency.

*JJ* - Ernie, what made you decide to run for ROAR President?
*EP* - My main reasons for doing this are twofold....first and foremost I think we have a great hobby and industry here and in times like this in the world people need a good hobby like this to get their minds off of all the turmoil and problems the world seems to be having. Our hobby is never going to grow without a consistent organization with consistent rules fair to everyone...the racers, the shops and the manufacturers. Everyone needs to win here and I believe they can.

You da man Ernie..... Ernie for president!!!


----------



## psycho02

He should be getting greasier than you, you should be supervising the lad.:devil:


----------



## psycho02

All this really means is that brushless technology will be put on the backburner until ernie is not the president of roar anymore which might not be a bad thing.:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Here's a fine picture of Ernie at his desk.....

http://www.teamtrinity.com/news/images/ep.jpg


----------



## psycho02

Although I don't think that any ceo of any of the major manufacturers should be in charge of roar thats just wrong.


----------



## John Warner

*JJ* - What do you think are the critical areas that need to be addressed?
*EP* - I think it's easier if I put these in bulleted form for you:

1) I would want a stable set of rules (ones that are not made up or changed with no notice)...this is unfair to manufacturers spending lots of money on tooling, shops who are stocking inventory that becomes obsolete and customers who are buying products over and over again and are counting on ROAR to safeguard against this.

2) I would want a freeze on new products, especially batteries and possibly speed controllers. Too much technology down the pike that is still coming......we need to pick some models and close it off...at least in two year increments

3) I think a lot of manufacturers have made a fortune in the hobby and they need to donate some back so we could have a real organization with some "real paid employees working 24/7 for our hobby"

4) I would want to limit the amount of ROAR Nationals being held and place the emphasis on "QUALITY" rather than "QUANTITY". This will allow better events, more entries at these events and more coverage in the magazines...by limiting the races, we limit costs as well as choices....thus making the select races more attractive to come and participate

5) Shops and race-tracks would need to be shown how these races can make them money again...instead of the other way around......Shops can no longer lose money holding our events......I believe it is ROAR's responsibility to keep these tracks profitable at these National events. If this cant happen, the manufacturers need to subsidize some of the debt.

6) We need to re-vamp our Executive Committee full of people who want and have the time to do the job....not with people who are doing this out of the goodness of their hearts or since no one else will do it. 

*JW* - _Should everyone in roar get paid, or just the Executive Committee like the president? _


----------



## psycho02

I think there are alot of conflict of interest issues there.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *I think there are alot of conflict of interest issues there. *


 You think?


----------



## psycho02

Yeah.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

KawadaKid said:


> *wow. When will AJ Learn? Maybe he should just buy a tank. *


Wouldn't work Steven. He'd still break it. 



Anyway here's my list from beginning to now....

85 Chrysler Laser (still have)
84 Pontiac Fiero
83 Chevy Citation (for transmission only)
71 Buick Skylark (the beast)
another 71 Buick Skylark (in storage)
86 Chrysler Fifth Avenue (inherited..up for sale...$500 OBO)
90 Pontiac Sunbird (actually Sandy's-just has my name on it)

That's in 13 years.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *Kickyfast... where are you???? Are you MIA or a POW???? *


Well, you know he got a new... car. Probably been to busy...er, driving it...... 

Of course, this has probably all lead to a complete loss of any skills he had left. Yup, probably doesn't even remember how to turn on the radio any more..... 

[this should warrant a response, I suppose]


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *Well, you know he got a new... car. Probably been to busy...er, driving it......
> *


 Bill, I'm assuming that we should insert the word "woman" in place of the word car, am I correct?? And the driving it part.... I'll pass!


----------



## John Warner

*Ernie for President!! *


----------



## psycho02

Hey I saw Mikes new girlfriend HE is the smart one:roll:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Hey I saw Mikes new girlfriend HE is the smart one:roll: *


 I did too, an I must agree with you! She sure didn't hurt my eyes at all! Funny thing is though.... her hair wasn't purple, or green. Huuummmmmm!


----------



## psycho02

No it was'nt. At least what you could see.:devil:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *No it was'nt. At least what you could see.:devil: *


 Shame on you! And they say I'm preverted!


----------



## psycho02

:devil: just following the example of a particular elder statesmen that I know.:devil:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *:devil: just following the example of a particular elder statesmen that I know.:devil: *


 Well, in just 20 more posts I won't be that elder statesman anymore, so there! I'll be a Hobby Talk PRO!!



<-----<<<


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Are you talking about Slaughter?! With a NEW girlfriend?! One that looks NORMAL?!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> *Well, in just 20 more posts I won't be that elder statesman anymore, so there! I'll be a Hobby Talk PRO!!
> 
> 
> 
> <-----<<< *


Good Ole Johnny Boy... The Hobby Talk Ho!


----------



## psycho02

exactly


----------



## John Warner

Yes, their excatly the same, just a little different.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

You gotta remember Ken, Johns first computer was a string with a couple beads on it! :devil:


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> *You gotta remember Ken, Johns first computer was a string with a couple beads on it! :devil: *


 It was not, it was a Commodore 66. Or was that thing a timex? Oh well, maybe it was a stick that I wrote in the sand with!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John-when you were a kid they didn't HAVE sand- it was stiil rocks that hadn't worn down yet!


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> *John-when you were a kid they didn't HAVE sand- it was stiil rocks that hadn't worn down yet! *


 No, actually we did at least have dirt, it was still clean then!


----------



## Omega Pi

Since we're listing cars, let's see if I can remember all of mine

80ish Mercury Lynx (not sure what year)(got for my 16th b-day)
88 Ford Ranger
80ish Chevy Cavalier (again don't know the year)
80ish Pontiac Grand Am (")
80ish Ford Escort (")
92 Dodge Spirit
89 Pontiac Sunbird
96 Pontiac Grand Am (was actually Tony's but he let me drive, and he drove the sunbird)
95 Dodge Neon Sport (first and only car I'll ever buy from a dealer)
98 Dodge Dakota Sport (again Tony's, but I drove after the Neon was totaled) 
90 Mazda Protege

All in nine years


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Omega Pi said:


> *95 Dodge Neon Sport (first and only car I'll ever buy from a dealer)
> 98 Dodge Dakota Sport (again Tony's, but I drove after the Neon was totaled) *


First mistake was getting a neon. Gawd, what a POS those were. Then you got another fine Chrysler product!

Chrysler still has yet to make a car as good as the old Omni/Horizons. Mine would probably still be on the road if I hadn't had that lesson in physics.... 

By the way, other than myself and Monkey Boy Slaughter, who here has joined the "rolled car" club?


----------



## psycho02

Just you bill just you


----------



## Omega Pi

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *First mistake was getting a neon. Gawd, what a POS those were. Then you got another fine Chrysler product!*


Oh, we didn't get another one, we bought both vehicles the same day from the same salesman on the lot. He ripped us off so hugely, I will never buy from a lot again. I really liked my neon, and I had no problems with it until some drunk old lady turned left in front of me, and let me tell you, they don't hold up well in a crash. I was going less than 20 mph, and the car was totaled. Frame wrenched so out of shape, the passenger doors wouldn't open. It sucks, too, cuz it was a great car.


----------



## John Warner

Okay, I'll list "some" of the "older" cars
I've had in my younger years.

Several 55 Chevys
Several 57 Chevys
62' Impala W/409
64' Corvette W/427 tri-power
62' Corvette W/327
66' Nova SS W/327
65' Chevelle W/327
67' Chevelle SS W/396
66' Impala W/427
65' GTO W/389
70' Judge W/455
72' Corvette W/350
70' Dart W/440 (race car)
69' Mustang Mach 1 W/428 SCJ
68' Camaro SS/RS W/350
64' Galaxie W/390
66' Comet Caliente W/390
63' Biscayne W/327

I could go on but what's the point. I was a car crazy kid growing up, hummmm come to think of it I still am!!


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *By the way, other than myself and Monkey Boy Slaughter, who here has joined the "rolled car" club? *


 Uhhh, I'm a club member in good standing. Several times might I add. One was in the Dart race car and I rolled it just after going thru the lights at 136+ MPH. Now, you wanna talk about a memorable moment!!


----------



## John Warner

FYI-from TTT 
MR.BILL 
Rookie 

Registered: May 2002 
Location: OHIO 
Posts: 31 
INDOOR CHAMPS 2002 
TERRY ROTT WILL BE DOING THE TRACK 

AS FOR THE MOTORS YOU WILL KNOW AT THE CHAMPS


----------



## KawadaKid

John, u going pro tonight?


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *John, u going pro tonight? *


 I'm working on it. Only SIX more to go!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

John, i can order friday.


----------



## John Warner

Me Too!


----------



## KawadaKid

dave said he can too. are we doing just one big order?


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *dave said he can too. are we doing just one big order? *


 That's what my plans were.


----------



## John Warner

Counting down.....3


----------



## psycho02

What are you ordering?


----------



## John Warner

..... 2


----------



## psycho02

Hey John I think everybody on this board knows that terry rott will be doing the track by now.:devil:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *What are you ordering? *


 ....0 Batteries!!!


----------



## psycho02

0 batteries?


----------



## John Warner

Well, I hope so. After all, that was my intention plus I was working on becoming a.....
<----<<<


----------



## psycho02

Cleveland Batteries I imagine.


----------



## John Warner

KC Batteries. Wanna buy some??
<-----<<< Wow!! I made it.... Yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## psycho02

Where is the place that you can order 0 batteries? I want to sell 0 batteries for them it sounds pretty lucrative.


----------



## psycho02

Well for the most part I am a world class man myself but I am always on the lookout for something new tell me a little bit about them.


----------



## John Warner

Yo, Ken.... I was counting down to 2000 so I could become a "Hobby Talk Pro"!!


----------



## psycho02

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :roll: now I am with it.


i think.:lol:


----------



## psycho02

Would'nt you count UP to 2000 though


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Would'nt you count UP to 2000 though *


 Most normal people would, but we're talking about me!


----------



## psycho02

Yeah that is true. So what is up with the kc cells?


----------



## tom konesni

John Warner said:


> *Most normal people would, but we're talking about me! *


Fortunatly you're one of a kind.
A Hobby Talk Pro is the only kind of Pro you'll ever be.
You've got wwaayyy to much time on your hands.


----------



## John Warner

tom konesni said:


> *Fortunatly you're one of a kind.
> A Hobby Talk Pro is the only kind of Pro you'll ever be.
> You've got wwaayyy to much time on your hands. *


 Arn't you up way past your bedtime? I thought your wife made you go to bed at 9:00?


----------



## tom konesni

I must learn how to type so I spell things correctly.

Fortunately


----------



## psycho02

Again Mr kosnesni comes on here speaking much truth and wisdom:


----------



## tom konesni

I don't need as much sleep as the old Pro.


----------



## tom konesni

Lookie Here
I'm now at 10 posts.


----------



## John Warner

tom konesni said:


> *I don't need as much sleep as the old Pro. *


 Wanna bet?? Hey, you never did answer my mail I sent about the challenge.


----------



## tom konesni

I prefer to run the order the way it stands. I can't understand why you want a grudge race between just you and I. I would have to spot you 1 1/2 laps just to make it fair to you. Hehe. 
Or you'll have to bring that string and tie it to my rear bumper. Maybe you can use it to sling shot past me. Not


----------



## tom konesni

John Warner said:


> *Wanna bet?? Hey, you never did answer my mail I sent about the challenge. *


How will you keep that toy of yours together long enough to finish a race? Was this grudge race only 1 lap? :devil:


----------



## tom konesni

Hey John,
Did you fall asleep or are you going to reply?
Oh! Are you speechless again?


----------



## John Warner

I'm speechless I guess. I didn't mean just you and I, I meant that we'd run together in a heat or two. You know, in traffic but NOT 10 cars!! And don't you lose any sleep over that POS Tamiya of mine, it'll be just fine.


----------



## tom konesni

OH MIGHTY PRO Mr. Warner Sir (I should should respect for my elders)
See what happens when I come out of lurking. I even dropped the stealth mode.
I will bring my toy race car to GR Sunday.


----------



## John Warner

tom konesni said:


> *
> See what happens when I come out of lurking. I even dropped the stealth mode.
> I will bring my toy race car to GR Sunday. *


 Yeah, I noticed your name up there on my screen, I've never seen it before. Good deal, I'll bring my real toy car with me as well. Oh, and I'll also bring along a couple of large boxes of parts too!!


----------



## tom konesni

Large boxes of parts?
What are you expecting a demolition derby?
You know that leaving broken parts on the track is a form of littering.


----------



## John Warner

> _
> What are you expecting a demolition derby? [/B]_


_ No, but I drive a Tamiya, remember? Littering huh, I assume there's a charge for that!_


----------



## tom konesni

John,
I know how to save your car from damage. I have a fairly new bottle of CA comm drops that I can let you try. They work miracles in reducing the car's kinetic energy and vibration levels. Let me know.:thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

What kind of challenge are you fellas talkin' about.


----------



## tom konesni

John challenged me to a grudge race.


----------



## psycho02

really how come? is he looking for an a** whoopin':devil: :lol:


----------



## tom konesni

psycho02 said:


> *really how come? is he looking for an a** whoopin':devil: :lol: *


I guess. That's the only logical explanation.


----------



## psycho02

I AGREE :devil:


----------



## tom konesni

I'll mount rubber bumpers around the periphery of my body just in case he tries to play bumper cars with me. Hey John! Are you going to defend yourself? He must be sleeping. These elderly gentlemen can't keep up with younger guys. HaHa


----------



## psycho02

yeah we are definitely up past his bedtime


----------



## tom konesni

psycho02
Are you racing Sunday?


----------



## psycho02

yes sir
as well as practice on thursday


----------



## tom konesni

I thought that there was no practice on Thurs. this week. Make sure you confirm this with John befoe you make a trip.


----------



## psycho02

thank you I will


----------



## tom konesni

I'm checking out for today.


----------



## Phat Dakota

knapster said:


> *I'd throw the dumb a$$ out and make him grow up. *


And what would you do about your dumb a$$ kid??


----------



## nitrorod

So is there practice or not?



tom konesni said:


> *I thought that there was no practice on Thurs. this week. Make sure you confirm this with John befoe you make a trip. *


----------



## KawadaKid

> around the periphery of my body


Awsome word choice.


----------



## John Warner

NO MORE PRACTICE ON THURSDAYS. 

We're not getting enough people showing up to afford to light and heat the place.  Maybe things will change eventually.


----------



## KawadaKid

I thought we have been getting enough. I think its just last week that makes it seem that way.


----------



## nitrorod

How many trick or treaters did we get last week?



KawadaKid said:


> *I thought we have been getting enough. I think its just last week that makes it seem that way. *


----------



## Fred Knapp

Phat Dakota said:


> *And what would you do about your dumb a$$ kid??
> 
> *


 Sense your so interested, I threw my dumb a$$ kid out. As your well aware of as early as last winter, Alex had plenty of outside help making the WRONG choices in Life.


----------



## psycho02

YOU GO FREDDY And that is not sarcasm. :thumbsup: Fred talks it and walks it. Which is a good thing, if I were in his shoes I probably would have done the same thing. I have already told my oldest boy that when he is 18 he better be on some sort of life path. I don't care what it is but he better be headed in SOME direction. And if he is just hanging out being a dumb a$$ at that time I will throw him out as well.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thanks Ken.


----------



## KawadaKid

So whats everbody's opinion on this no thurday practice thing? Any suggestions about what to do? I would like to hear your input!:wave:


----------



## psycho02

WEll if you can't justify paying to have the doors open then thats fine. Having the doors open on sunday is better than not having them open at all.


----------



## KawadaKid

well i have already heard that people have been calling riders asking whats up.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Good for you Fred. Personally, I think I would have given him the boot a while ago...


----------



## Fred Knapp

DamageIncRacing said:


> *Good for you Fred. Personally, I think I would have given him the boot a while ago... *


Eric, This all happend some time ago, September.


----------



## psycho02

So is there still tuesday practice?


----------



## Guest

Kawadakid I was just at Riders and they had a couple of those bodies you were looking for.Just thought I would let you know.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Yes Ken there is still Tuesday Practice!:thumbsup: 

And I don't know about anyone else that has the 1/18th scale BRP cars but I'm going to be getting some goodies for mine here pretty soon and putting it up against the mandatory 12th scale class:dude: 

Like an Orion Big Block Conversion Kit!









And HPI Wheel Adapters









And of course the Dodge Dakota R/T body


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

John Warner said:


> *NO MORE PRACTICE ON THURSDAYS.
> 
> We're not getting enough people showing up to afford to light and heat the place.  Maybe things will change eventually. *


Well not to sound way out of line here!. But the last time i was told that both the lights and heat would all be part of the rent?  Besides I know personaly that I had to hand out candy or let the house become one huge pile of toilet paper!:devil:

Not looking to cause any waves, just want to charge my batteries and run them!see ya :wave:


----------



## John Warner

NitroHackMatic....

You are very correct sir. However, when the bills we create become more than we're paying then there's cause for concern. Our landlord noticed that all the heaters were left on from Thursday thru the weekend for a total of four straight days. I received a phone call from him informing me of that, and he also mentioned that he was under the assumption we were to only be in there on Tuesdays and Thursdays from 5:30 to 10:00. Anyway, to get to the point, he's putting a little pressure on me to help him keep the bills down so he doesn't have to raise our rent to compensate him for the differences.


----------



## KawadaKid

Thanx Dave, I will go see if they still have one.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

HEY JOHNNY BOY!!! Not sure if I'm going to make it up to race sunday. But if I do, keep your eye out for the Laser. I spent all day- and I do mean ALL day- saturday checking wires and hoses to make sure things were O.K.. I took the thermostat out cuz it was acting funny. The blasted thing still runs rough though. If I come up to the track could you give me a hand looking at it? Probably going to check plugs and timing. Lemme know man!!!:devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Oh- If you've got a "good" spark plug gap checker thingy could you bring it?


----------



## nitrorod

This weeks results for everyone but the oval guys (someone keeps forgeting to give me them) can be found here


----------



## nitrorod

All of you that want to see a sweet body:










Paint by some cool guy I know.


----------



## nitrorod

The best looking monster truck I have seen in some time:










Paint by same cool guy.


----------



## Guest

HI John what size track are we racing on right know and what size is it normal.:dude:


----------



## John Warner

Ric'.....

Present size is 36' X 72', Normally we run on 42' X 90'.


Hey I think I know who painted those bodies.... Norlock, right???


----------



## John Warner

Okay, I've been trying to figure out where Kickyfast went and am about to give up. But, I'll try one more time..... If anybody sees *Teresa*, could you ask her if by chance she may have him tied up in restraints and hidden someplace???


----------



## John Warner

Which reminds me, where was that Ken fella today? I seem to remember him posting I'll be there this weekend without a doubt!! He would have had his work cut out for him considering. I think I may have finally figured that Tamiya out. It qualifiyed third, and would have finished second IF some ignorant fool would have remembered to replace the batteries in his transmitter! It died on the last lap!!


----------



## nitrorod

No way this guy is much cooler then Kris. But he has never been toilet papering...



John Warner said:


> *Hey I think I know who painted those bodies.... Norlock, right??? *


----------



## nitrorod

Typical of most dirt guys big talk and all.



John Warner said:


> *Which reminds me, where was that Ken fella today? I seem to remember him posting I'll be there this weekend without a doubt!! He would have had his work cut out for him considering. I think I may have finally figured that Tamiya out. It qualifiyed third, and would have finished second IF some ignorant fool would have remembered to replace the batteries in his transmitter! It died on the last lap!! *


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *Okay, I've been trying to figure out where Kickyfast went...*


Monkey boy went and gotz all grow'ed up now. Being all responsible like. Actually, he's doing some home improvement. Seems getting rid of the "barely Walking and Talking" couch holder-downer and tv quality inspector was only the beginning.

Besides, all his batteries now be mine. And his Turbo 35  . At least until the racing bug bites him squarely in backside......


----------



## psycho02

U better watch it j-glo i know i am faster than u on dirt and carpet and on anything for that matter:lol: No I was stupid and let the honey do list catch up to me badly. We have leaf service in spring lake where they come and vacume all the leaves out of your yard and that is tomorrow but i did'nt know about it until today so instead of standing around with a transmitter in my hand i got to stand around with the rake in my hand. And oh by the way johnnie i also have my tc3 a little more figured out I have a much more drivable setup on it now so I will be ready. I made a call to the boys out at Associated and told them what the car was doing and what I wanted it to do and they squared me away.


----------



## Guest

John,or anyone that can get ahold of Mike,can you ask him to drop my Serprnt off at Riders?Also,John get ahold of Andy and see if he is gonna race touring,if not have him call me,please thx Pete.:wave: :dude:


----------



## Phat Dakota

John Warner said:


> *Hey I think I know who painted those bodies.... Norlock, right??? *


With an insult like that it will be lucky if any bodies will get painted for you


----------



## Phat Dakota

zerosan said:


> *Also,John get ahold of Andy and see if he is gonna race touring,if not have him call me,please thx Pete.:wave: :dude: *


Hey Pete, how goes it?? I've been wanting to get ahold of you, but didn't know how. I'm not currently racing anything due to parts failure (XXX-T) or lack of tuning ability and driving finess(SP?) (XXX-S) I have your car rebuilt and cleaned up if you want to pop by the track or I could meet you at Rider's or something to pick it up. Thanks a bunch for letting me use it. I only used it once indoors before converting the FrankinLosi back into a sedan. See You later:wave:


----------



## Guest

Andy tou can get my cel # from John or Fred,and i also look at this thing every once in a while,too.hehehehehe


----------



## Guest

thats "you",Andy. OOPS!


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> *With an insult like that it will be lucky if any bodies will get painted for you  *


 I KNOW your aware I was only kidding you! But, the work closely resembles his wouldn't you say??


----------



## Phat Dakota

Arrrgh, Stupid multiple posts. Why won't it let me delete them!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota




----------



## Phat Dakota

Just scroll through this crap since I don't have permission to delete my own posts


----------



## Phat Dakota

Keep scrolling


----------



## Phat Dakota

Almost There


----------



## Phat Dakota

This is what I wanted to say:



John Warner said:


> *I KNOW your aware I was only kidding you! But, the work closely resembles his wouldn't you say?? *


Yeah, I knew you were kidding, that's why I stuck in the 
It does resemble his stuff, only better


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

zerosan said:


> *John,or anyone that can get ahold of Mike,can you ask him to drop my Serprnt off at Riders?*


I can try but I make no promises...


----------



## psycho02

hey andy if you are taking any orders for bodies i might have to place an order before mars next year.


----------



## Guest

your all a bunch of hacks 
ha ha ha
now that thats out of the way, can anyone tell me how to get a hold of wally to find out if he got rid of his JRXR3 yet? i think i may have found a buyer for it:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tom konesni

OB 1x said:


> *your all a bunch of hacks
> ha ha ha/B]*


*
That's just what I thought as I reviewed the results of 11/10. It looked like the Warners were snuggling with Pete. OB1 How did you keep clear of the carnage? I'm almost sorry I missed the crashing. I can hear it now. Oops, ouch, hey move over.:wave: :lol: :devil:*


----------



## Guest

OB 1x said:


> *your all a bunch of hacks
> ha ha ha
> now that thats out of the way, can anyone tell me how to get a hold of wally to find out if he got rid of his JRXR3 yet? i think i may have found a buyer for it:lol: :lol: :lol: *


 Tom if wally is not going to sell his my JRXr3 is still for sale $80. let me know email at [email protected]:wave:


----------



## nitrorod

Since this is the new Gr swap and sell board, anyone want a BRP Micro? Will trade also.


----------



## John Warner

OB 1x said:


> *your all a bunch of hacks
> ha ha ha
> now that thats out of the way, can anyone tell me how to get a hold of wally to find out if he got rid of his JRXR3 yet? i think i may have found a buyer for it:lol: :lol: :lol: *


 Too late there Bubba, I bought it for Garrett for Christmas. Sorry!


----------



## John Warner

tom konesni said:


> *That's just what I thought as I reviewed the results of 11/10. It looked like the Warners were snuggling with Pete. OB1 How did you keep clear of the carnage? I'm almost sorry I missed the crashing. I can hear it now. Oops, ouch, hey move over.:wave: :lol: :devil: *


 It wasen't "the Warners" as I never touched anyone in the main. They however had their lexan magnets turned up on high! Sorry you couldn't make it, it would have been MY day!! The Tamiya started and finished all 3 heats and the main. Stupid one way!


----------



## John Warner

OB 1x said:


> *your all a bunch of hacks
> ha ha ha *


 Man, I've never seen Steven so mad, but then again, I've never seen Pete and everybody else laugh so much!


----------



## Rainn2378

Hey John how come you never answer when someone IM's you?


----------



## tom konesni

John Warner said:


> *It wasn't "the Warners" as I never touched anyone in the main. They however had their lexan magnets turned up on high! Sorry you couldn't make it, it would have been MY day!! The Tamiya started and finished all 3 heats and the main. Stupid one way! *


Lexan magnet? That's a new one. I was under the impression that they were just board magnets. What is the side effect of a lexan magnet?
Oh! I know. They had lexan magnets in an attempt to help drag your puppy car around the track. Or, was it to repell you from taking them out? HeHe.
Why were you 2 laps off the pace?


----------



## John Warner

tom konesni said:


> *
> Why were you 2 laps off the pace? *


 My transmitter batteries died and the car simply stopped moving.


----------



## Phat Dakota

psycho02 said:


> *hey andy if you are taking any orders for bodies i might have to place an order before mars next year. *


Ken, I'd be happy to fill your order, just drop me off the body/bodies whenever. I know there's no rush since there is still a few days left before the MARS series starts again. 

And just a general post to anyone wanting me to paint some bodies. Prices are as follows:

Sedan, nascar, monster truck bodies, etc.. $25
stadium truck bodies, 1/12th scale bodies, etc.. $20
1/18th scale and Buggy bodies $15


Also one last note to the people who keep slacking off and not getting me bodies to paint for them to run In Cleveland in *TWO WEEKS!!!* I paint bodies on a first come first serve basis, so if you slack off much longer you will get to paint your own body for Cleveland. I will not make any promises about getting stuff done for anyone if you give me your stuff after this Saturday. I will also need up front payment from those people b/c I don't have enough materials to do the 6 or so bodies I will most likely have to do in such a short time, plus anyone else that drops off bodies to me. Sorry if this offends our angers anyone, but I will not be put in a position that makes me look like the bad guy b/c somebody only gave me one or two days to paint a body before they leave or something.


----------



## Phat Dakota

*CALLING ALL CLUB MEMBERS!!!!!!!!!*

OK, on a more serious note. Our club needs everyone's help to stay successfull. So far this year there has been only a small few of us willing to help out around the track on a daily basis and I really thank those people, but we need some more help. Mainly in the areas of getting some more tables set-up for more people to have a pit space, help taking out the trash ( I know, it sucks), help getting some stuff set-up so we can have a snack bar, and help running the races.

I will be at the track today and most likely Friday night and early Sat Morn.(6:30-7:00 ish) to do some of these things. We also need to get some more materials for the pit tables, most importantly some Romex so everyone can have electricity at their spot. And so I can electricute myself some more. If you can only spare an hour or so that's great, every little bit helps.

I also wanted to thank the people who have already said they would be willing to help out running races, and I would be happy to teach those people how to use Autoscore this week also.


----------



## Guest

hey there bad andy, just wondering if you were still interested in offing the xxx t for the fore mentioned price? i believe i have a buyer for that as well. if you can let me know before this weekend one way or the other, i can make arrangements for the cash by this weekend i think. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

tom, just to let you know, warn-out was lapped before his transmitter died. but it was a great hack fest out there, you should have seen it!


----------



## tom konesni

OB 1x said:


> *tom, just to let you know, warn-out was lapped before his transmitter died. but it was a great hack fest out there, you should have seen it!
> *


The only "great hack fest" is one that you and I can avoid. By looking at the lap times, it appeared that there must have been a little bit of bumper cars going on.:roll: 
I am planing to run to in GR this weekend. That's the only way my son Anthony will race. He is not interested in going to Lansing. Oh well.


----------



## John Warner

There's more truth in this than anything I've read in many years!


Bill Gates' speech to MT. WHITNEY HIGH SCHOOL in Visalia,
California.Worthwhile reading for anyone. Love him or hate him, he sure hits the nail on the head with this! To anyone with kids of any age, or anyone who has ever been a kid, here's some advice Bill Gates recently dished out at a high school speech about 11 things they did not and will not learn in school. He talks about how feel-good, politically correct teachings created a generation of kids with no concept of reality and how this concept set them up for failure in the real world.

*Rule 1:* Life is not fair - get used to it.

*Rule 2:* The world won't care about your self-esteem. The world will expect you to accomplish something BEFORE you feel good about yourself.

*Rule 3:* You will NOT make $40,000 a year right out of high school.You won't be a vice-president with a car phone until you earn both.

*Rule 4:* If you think your teacher is tough, wait till you get a boss.

*Rule 5:* Flipping burgers is not beneath your dignity. Your grandparents had a different word for burger flipping-they called it opportunity.

*Rule 6:* If you mess up, it's not your parents' fault, so don't whine about your mistakes, learn from them.

*Rule 7:* Before you were born, your parents weren't as boring as they are now. They got that way from paying your bills, cleaning your clothes and listening to you talk about how cool you are. So before you save the rain forest from the parasites of your parents' generation, try delousing the closet in your own room.

*Rule 8:* Your school may have done away with winners and losers, but life has not. In some schools they have abolished failing grades and they'll give you as many times as you want to get the right answer. This doesn't bear the slightest resemblance to ANYTHING in real life.

*Rule 9:* Life is not divided into semesters. You don't get summers off and very few employers are interested in helping you find yourself. Do that on your own time.

*Rule 10:* Television is NOT real life. In real life people actually have to leave the coffee shop and go to jobs.

*Rule 11:* Be nice to nerds. Chances are you'll end up working for one.


----------



## psycho02

AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

OB 1x said:


> *hey there bad andy, just wondering if you were still interested in offing the xxx t for the fore mentioned price? i believe i have a buyer for that as well. if you can let me know before this weekend one way or the other, i can make arrangements for the cash by this weekend i think.
> :thumbsup: *


Why yes I have been interested in offing the XXX-T. I just wanted to make sure you know that it doesn't come with any electronics just the rolling chassis, a bunch of extra springs, and like 8 pairs of tires. And I also just replaced everything in the transmission too. It also has a set of front and rear axle carriers new in the bag, and I have to dig through my stuff but I know I still have the standard truck chassis as well. I will bring everything I can find for it to the track this weekend.


----------



## Phat Dakota

I found some goodies for my new Micro RS4 as well, and these improvement will also be put up against the mandatory 12th scale class. The main improvement can be found here:

Zoom!!! :wave:


----------



## Guest

ok ok when are we getting one.yes that brougt me out of hiding


----------



## KawadaKid

so when will cleveland pick up on these little things and have a micro class?


----------



## KawadaKid

> your all a bunch of hacks


when i say all....


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *when i say all.... *


 I agree with you, after all, your new name is..... Cap'n Hack, right?????


----------



## tom konesni

John Warner said:


> *your new name is..... Cap'n Hack, right????? *


Is that really true. I did not know that was Steven.


----------



## Guest

ya he doesn't hit me as much now he just hits every one else
steven just remember who cutts your motors


----------



## Phat Dakota

You could also call him Mr. Impatient. Instead of sitting behind someone and mentalling pressuring them to make a mistake, he uses the front fender to physically force them into the wall.


----------



## KawadaKid

duuuuuude! I freaking do not!

Dave, whats the Number at KC? I need to order batteries.


----------



## psycho02

you don't need better batteries to give people the bumper. Just a BIGGER bumper:devil: :lol:


----------



## Guest

you dont have it.well here it is any way (661)588-2757
now dont lose it


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

KawadaKid said:


> *duuuuuude! I freaking do not!
> 
> Dave, whats the Number at KC? I need to order batteries. *


Have we heard that one before? Come on, place your bets gentlemen! I'll give 10:1 odds batteries aren't ordered! Warner, you want some of this action........

ERNIE FOR PRESIDENT!!!


----------



## tom konesni

OK GUYS let's play nice.
Who's running in GR this Sunday. Anthony and I will be there.
We have nice new bodies on both cars.:thumbsup: The "Tom and Anthony" racing team!


----------



## Guest

new bodies and your going to run them very brave.but just dont make the A and you should be allright:lol:


----------



## tom konesni

Wally World said:


> *new bodies and your going to run them very brave.but just dont make the A and you should be allright:lol: *


I figured that the "A" was the safest heat to run in. Everyone goes the same direction. There's consideration for fellow drivers. There's ??//[][][. Oh well.


----------



## KawadaKid

Ken, the batteries are to give me extra force so i can hack faster and more efficiently.


----------



## Guest

bill il get in on this but i have a insite he just got off the phone with kc and will have them next week


----------



## KawadaKid

Bill, your odds have changed.


----------



## John Warner

tom konesni said:


> *OK GUYS The "Tom and Anthony" racing team! *


 That's cute, however, I'd shorten it up just a little and call you the "T&A" Team!! OhhhhhhhYeah!


----------



## psycho02

yep u would johnny
:devil:


----------



## rc12l34

HI john isn’t past your bedtime I thought this was a family club. BUT I like the T&A race team.:lol: :dude:


----------



## John Warner

Yeah, I kinda like the T & A Racing team name myself,
Huummmm... maybe Tom will let me join??


Last call for KickySlow..... Just when the rest of us were starting to get good enough to run with you, you hang up your radio.

I'll bet it's hanging right next to your unused keyboard!!!


----------



## John Warner

Mike, this is the date of your last post... 08-30-2002 11:15 PM

Been quite a while since you actually spoke on here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

KawadaKid said:


> *Ken, the batteries are to give me extra force so i can hack faster and more efficiently. *


Whew, now he's taken the first step by admitting he has a problem, just 11 more steps to go before he's not a hack anymore.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey Ken, I was wondering if you were going to be at the track this sunday?? If so could you do me a small favor? I was wondering if you could jot down the set-up you used on your XXX buggy for the MARS race since I'm dropping trucks and going w/ the 2 most insane classes next season, mod buggy and 4wd.


----------



## psycho02

Hey Andy I can't make it this sunday because my son has a hockey game at 3:00 p.m. but I will give u my setup on here. I won't be running the xxx next year though, I will be running the b4.

My standard set up went like this though.

Front 
56 red piston(although it looks kinda pink)
Losi 27 weight oil
middle hole on shock tower middle hole on arm
camber link 3(hole on the outer most of bulkhead) with one washer underneath ball stud. and A the outside hole on the hub.
orange spring (if you have oversteer change to silver)

Rear
56 piston
associated 25 weight oil (yep it makes a difference)
middle hole on tower outer hole on arm
camber link middle on bulkhead and inner hole on hub (if you want the car a little less sensitive go to the outer hole on hub)
pink spring (if you want a little steering from the rear go to red, if you want a little more grip go to yellow)

battery all the way forward
wing mounted in the lower holes and angled up by adding 2 #4 washers to the bottom of the wing mounts (yep that makes a difference too)

Thats pretty much my standard setup it worked REAL good on all of the mars tracks I had to do some spring changes here and there but all in all i did'nt change a whole lot. Keep in mind also that i like my buggies very twitchy but once u get used to it it will be very fast. As far as 4wd I don't know what direction I am going in yet probably the xxx4 though so I guess we can learn setup on that badboy together. If u have any other questions just ask, and oh by the way be ready to rebuild the diff ALOT because the tranny does not seal real well I had to rebuild mine at least once a month if not more. Still a good mars car though it will work good for you. Man I can't wait for mars already and it is only november:roll:

p.s. I will look up my old set up sheets also in case u need those they will have notes from the mars tracks as well.


good choices on the classes by the way I will be running stock and Mod buggy as well as 4wd


----------



## tom konesni

John Warner said:


> *Yeah, I kinda like the T & A Racing team name myself,
> Huummmm... maybe Tom will let me join??
> QUOTE]
> Hey John,
> You can bring up the REAR anytime. HeHe*


----------



## John Warner

*



Hey John,
You can bring up the REAR anytime. HeHe

Click to expand...

* I usually do anyway don't I?


----------



## Phat Dakota

Thanks for the help Ken, and I can't wait for the MARS series to start back up either. About the XXX-4, did you happen to notice the springs that it comes with?? They are very similar the the ones used on Todd Hodge's Mars series set-up, pinks out back and greens up front. We may not have to work too hard on a set-up.


----------



## Phat Dakota

How about this for some fun, I found this article on Import Tuner magazine's website:

Driving The Autobohmber
I was going how fast?

By Arnold Eugenio
Photography: Jason Mulroney

Gary opened what would normally be the passenger side door--the right side--and unlatched the swing-arm door bar before dropping himself into the modified Konig racing seat. He re-latched the door bar and closed the door behind him, struggling to reach deep into his Hobie "Daisy Dukes" shorts to find the keys to the silver car that now enveloped him. He had a history of bad luck with silver cars, but he hoped that this one would be different, at least for this trip.

He put the key in the ignition. A series of electronic chirps confirmed the startup of the factory eye-level engine monitoring screen, while the slight humming sound from the trunk confirmed that the Bosch 1200-hp fuel pump was primed and ready to go. He turned over the starter and, after a few cranks, the 890 hp RB26DET motor roared to life. Gary feathered the accelerator a few times, hoping to warm the engine up faster than usual. While doing so, he turned on the A/C for what he knew was going to be a warm trip to the Las Vegas desert. A minor adjustment on the radio--Gary was looking for his favorite band, the Dixie Chicks--and he started his journey. The e-brake handle, wrapped in custom Blitz-embroidered silver material to match the shift boot, was let down and the first of six forward-moving gears was engaged. The prototype triple-plate Blitz clutch eased the car forward and out of Gary's garage.

He drove cautiously through the surface streets of Huntington Beach, careful not to damage the 18x10-in. Blitz TechnoSpeed Z1 wheels wrapped in Dunlop SP Sport 9000 rubbers. The area was notorious for overzealous policemen and oversized potholes. While the Blitz/Sachs suspension was height adjustable, it was currently set for high-speed travel on the refined Autobahn highway, not the pothole-laden streets of Orange County. Still, the factory Nissan/Brembo brake setup, enhanced by the Blitz prototype brake pads, were enough to help Gary avoid the monster crevices on the streets until he made his full-tilt sprint onto Interstate 15.

The R34 Skyline was truly a sight to behold. A relatively stock-looking right-hand drive Skyline on the streets of California would be enough to turn a head or two, but this particular Blitz specialized model--the R348--was outfitted with specially designed and wind-tunnel tested aero components from Blitz; the front half-spoiler with air diffuser, the wheel well fender enhancements, side skirts, and custom low-profile rear spoiler. All of these were designed and installed in the name of top speed at a time when wind-tunnel testing of body components specifically for top-speed jaunts was virtually unheard of. The bold splatter graphics that adorned the graphite silver paint job called attention to a car that hardly needs an introduction--and that is what eventually got Gary in trouble.

With the 91 and 10 freeways long behind him, Gary had the proverbial pedal to the metal, cruising Interstate 15. The suspension components, along with the Shelby-modified seven-point roll cage and the Blitz carbon-Kevlar composite tower bar, gave the car the precision handling of a classic '80s video game. Contributing to this simple and straightforward design were the lack of visible interior components, outside of the Blitz 80mm boost gauge, SBC I-D Boost controller, and Power Meter I-D; everything else was showroom stock. This might have saved Gary from any run-ins with the Highway Patrol, but the car was just too outspoken in its subtlety.

"How fast was I going, officer?" Gary asked as he rolled down his window.

The highway patrolman was visibly shocked and took a few steps back, even going so far as to put his hand on his holster. "What inna hell're you doin' drivin' on the wrong side of the car, boy?" He ducked down and stole a quick glance at the empty passenger seat on the left side of the vehicle.

"Sorry, officer. It's a right-hand drive Japanese model. I have the papers for it, if you want to see them," Gary replied nervously.

"Is this one of them newfangled Fast and Furious Hondas?"

"No, sir. Actually, it's a Nissan Skyline."

"Say what? Did you just ask me if I wear eyeliner?"
"No, I said--never mind. Was I speeding?"

"Were you speeding? Boy, do you know how many traffic planes they had to send out to find you? You were doing more than 300 mph!"

"That's not possible, sir," Gary replied. "You see, this car was built to run on the Autobahn and the maximum speed it reached was only 213.34 mph."

"Only 213? Boy, you can't use 'only' and '213 mph' in the same sentence! And anyway, that was prolly before you done all this crazy stuff to the car. We're pretty sure that you were going more than 300 mph."

"Actually, that test was run exactly how the car is set up now--with the air conditioning, factory radio, and these same wheels and tires."

"Don't back talk me, boy," snapped the patrolman. "Just you wait until the CARB boys get here and take a look at all the illegal stuff you have."

The CARB man walked over to the back of the patrol car where Gary was sitting. He pulled out his list and started reading. "RB26DETT twin-turbocharged Nissan motor, modified to fit a single KKK/Blitz modified K5-850R turbocharger. You know that's a smog violation, don't you?"

Gary replied, "I know, but it's not my car. It's a demo vehicle."

"And all of the Blitz fortified internals--K/S forged 87mm pistons, H-beam connecting rods, billet crankshaft, 280-degree intake and exhaust cams, 1.2mm head gasket? Are you telling me that all of these parts inside the engine, where you can't see them, are for demonstration purposes only?"

"Well, like I was telling the other guy, the car is a top speed car. I'm just driving it to the SEMA convention in Las Vegas. I know you know about SEMA--you guys are actively involved with them, right?"

"Yeah, yeah. What type of intercooler and oil cooler are those?" asked the air policeman.

"Oh--the intercooler is a Blitz Type-H and the oil cooler is a Blitz Type-A. And in case you're wondering, the air filters are Blitz SUS-Power Type C4s and the injectors are 1000cc units, also made by Blitz," Gary added. "Can I just get my ticket so I can go?"

"Go? Why are you in such a hurry?"

"Well," Gary explained, "I was racing my friend and if I stay here too long, he's going to beat me."

"So, ya'll admit to illegal street racing?" asked the highway patrolman.

"Not exactly. We both started from Huntington Beach, California, and I'm supposed to meet him in Las Vegas before he gets there."

"Well, this big ol' coffee can muffler you got back here says nothing but illegal drag racing to me!" said the patrolman.

"Actually, that's a custom Blitz NUR-spec exhaust--100mm piping all the way to the hand-made stainless steel exhaust manifold," said the CARB man. "All that exhaust system says is 'Back off--here comes some crazy top speed.'"
Gary looked at the CARB inspector, puzzled. "How do you know so much about this car?"

The CARB inspector nudged Gary and winked, "I read Import Tuner, too." Then, he walked over to the patrolman. "OK, this guy is clean. Just write him his speeding ticket and he's free to go."

"Speedin' ticket? I done told you we couldn't tell how fast he was goin' because our radar guns don't go that high!" Gary looked up. "So, technically, you can't really bust me for anything?"

The patrolman shrugged his shoulders. "Not unless bein' ugly is a crime. Har-har!" The CARB official and the patrolman laughed together while Gary locked himself in with the Simpson five-point harness and drove off.

"Did you have any problems with the car?" Gary's friend Mike Liao, the Blitz representative who was foolish enough to give Gary the keys, asked later. "No, just a little incident with the Highway Patrol and the CARB guys. But I still beat you here," Gary said. "So you owe me a hundred bucks."

"That's not fair," Mike replied, "my flight was delayed for half an hour, so it wasn't an even race." "But you were flying and I was driving. How is that fair?"

"Well," Mike replied, "your car and my plane were going the same speed, but you didn't have to go through any security checkpoints."

"Well, that's no excuse," Gary said, "so pay up."

Mike reached into his back pocket and came up empty. "Oh shoot--I forgot my wallet at home."

Gary's eyes lit up. "That's OK--we'll just drive back really quick and get it."


----------



## Phat Dakota

You can go here for pictures of the car:

I was going how fast? 
It gets two thumbs up from me!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

Thats Pretty Good Andy.


----------



## NTwigs

Geez, that was a long post. I think I fell a sleep about half way through it.


----------



## John Warner

NTwigs said:


> *Geez, that was a long post. I think I fell a sleep about half way through it. *


 Arn't you supposed to be laying carpet tonight???

:wave:


----------



## Rich Chang

Did you guys check out the chicks on that website?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Andy- Where can I put in my order for one of those Skylines? I got a heavy right foot thats just itchin' to go through the floor!


----------



## Phat Dakota

Rich Chang said:


> *Did you guys check out the chicks on that website?  *


Do you mean this chick Rich??







  :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota

All I can say is BOINGGGGGGGG


----------



## John Warner

Ernie Provetti for President...... *NOT!!!*


----------



## John Warner

Gentleman, here's the official ROAR voting results...

*ROAR 2002 ELECTION RESULTS - BALLOT RESULTS*


*PRESIDENT:*
Rick Wilson…………… 254
Ernest N. Provetti…… 196 <---<<< (total number of employees??)
Write ins……………… 4


----------



## psycho02

who were the write ins john? were u one of them? And who the heck is rick wilson?


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

It's good to see all 454 ROAR members voted.... Wait, you say there are more members than that? Must be from Florida.... Still can't vote right......

I demand a recount.... Ernie For President......


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *
> 
> I demand a recount.... Ernie For President...... *


 Yeah, really.... I agree!!!

But thought I'd add the fact that we had some
really, really cool indoor racing this weekend,
wouldn't those of you who were there agree????


----------



## Guest

John Warner said:


> *Yeah, really.... I agree!!!
> 
> But thought I'd add the fact that we had some
> really, really cool indoor racing this weekend,
> wouldn't those of you who were there agree????
> 
> *


 Yeah john that was a lot fun and thought it was jayroddd for president thats what 9x2 says .hehehe:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

I don't think cool is a good word to say right now i still can't feel my feet.


----------



## Phat Dakota

So how did our west-siders do in Lansing this past weekend???

Hey Kawada Chump, did you see these pics yet of the new Kawada touring car?




























Ddi you notice it's a single belt car, and something looks really familiar in those diffs, they look A LOT like the losi ones.


----------



## John Warner

Wow, Hummmmm.....

With that advancment, I might even be tempted to return to the Kawada camp! Strange placement of the motor though, it's in the middle with the electronics _behind_ it. That's quite different!


----------



## John Warner

I'm going to _assume_ the GR boy's didn't fare very well since they've all avoided making any posts. Speak up men!!

Jerrod?

Fred?

Brian?

Dave Wa.?

Dave Wo.?

Steven?

Anybody else?


----------



## KawadaKid

Yeah Andy, thats ooold news. I saw those a couple weeks ago. I think I ended up behind Greg in the C. Not too sure.


----------



## John Warner

That's great Steven, but who's Greg???
Or maybe I should ask Greg who?


----------



## John Warner

Well since its so busy here, I'm being forced to start talking to myself. Did ya hear the news? Yep, Tom Konesni couldn't stay up with the Tamiya in any of the qualifiyers, but when it came to the main he found the much needed horsepower and wheel skills lacking in the three prior races. Congratulations Tom, then there's next week!!


----------



## Aaron Bomia

The A-main:

1. Terry Rott
2. Walt Henderson
3. Aaron Bomia
4. Chuck Lonergan
5. Rich Chang

I don't remember the order of these guys though:
Jason Exelby
Jay Mowl
Keith Hamilton
Dan Miles



John Warner said:


> *I'm going to assume the GR boy's didn't fare very well since they've all avoided making any posts. Speak up men!!*


----------



## tom konesni

Originally posted by John Warner 
Yep, Tom Konesni couldn't stay up with the Tamiya in any of the qualifiyers, but when it came to the main he found the much needed horsepower and wheel skills lacking in the three prior races. Congratulations Tom, then there's next week!! 

I was just setting you up. Ha! That what happens when I spend time getting Anthony running better and don't take care of my own equipment. The main is the only thing that counts in the record sheets. The bragging right is mine again. HeHe. 
Next week will be Tom's all the way.


----------



## John Warner

tom konesni said:


> *.
> Next week will be Tom's all the way. *


 I think not, there won't be a repeat. It's MY turn dagnabit!!!! But, go ahead and dream if you must, it'll be good for your esteem.


----------



## tom konesni

John Warner said:


> *It's MY turn dagnabit!!!! *
> 
> But John, It's already been your turn to bring up the REAR. But, if you want to continue bringing up the REAR go ahead.
> I'll be working on our cars for a change instead of waiting until Sunday. I've got to measure up and duplicate Anthony's car. It's so much better than mine. I'm hoping for a little more heated racing this week.


----------



## tom konesni

Hey lookie here!
I'm up to 33 posts. I'm catching up with ya all.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey Nitro Noodle, Are you by chance going to bring by the floppy disk of all the pictures I took two weeks ago??? I would really like them back you know.


----------



## nitrorod

Phat I have it in my truck and will bring it to you tonight at the dungeon.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Kool, thanks!


----------



## Denney

I'm finally back from my world tour...

Andy - Let me know if you still need any help with set-up around the track.

Still no Thursday practice? This could be a BIG bummer, since I can't make it much on Tuesday's & didn't want my first 12th scale drive to be during a race.

Will the track schedule be any different during the next 2 weeks, with the big to-do in Cleveland coming soon?

Thanks, Denney


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Aaron Bomia said:


> *The A-main: Jason Exelby*


Lord, I wish I had this kids abilities. Less than half my age and can drive circles around me all day long. 

Oh well...... Man, I hate this getting old crap!


----------



## John Warner

Bill... I can relate more than you could imagine!

Here's the latest standings in the CRL for for stock sedan..

Touring Stock 1 *Terry Rott* 152.366 155.000 307.366 
Touring Stock 2 Walter Henderson 150.220 154.649 304.869 
Touring Stock 3 Aaron Bomia 145.502 154.157 299.659 
Touring Stock 4 Dave Johnson 146.533 150.165 296.698 
Touring Stock 5 Rich Chang 146.596 149.625 296.221 
Touring Stock 6 Keith Hamilton 142.635 144.760 287.396 
Touring Stock 7 James Reilly 134.500 141.188 275.688 
Touring Stock 8 Willie Thomas 136.461 136.699 273.160 
Touring Stock 9 Russ Rayden 134.784 136.539 271.324 
Touring Stock 10 Mark Rodney 135.241 134.095 269.336 
Touring Stock 11 Ivan Jackson 130.555 137.731 268.286 
Touring Stock 12 Steven Tenniswood 130.852 135.182 266.033 
Touring Stock 13 Brent Owen 133.684 131.675 265.358 
Touring Stock 14 Kevin Smith 128.604 127.835 256.439 
Touring Stock 15 Derek Manchester 141.679 107.855 249.534 
Touring Stock 16 Mark DuRocher 115.759 133.089 248.848 
Touring Stock 17 Jim Thompson 120.460 128.374 248.834 
Touring Stock 18 Greg Anthony 137.702 98.662 236.363 
Touring Stock 19 *Jerrod Glover* 114.743 119.748 234.491 
Touring Stock 20 *Jody Flipse* 91.264 142.995 234.260 
Touring Stock 21 John Colosky 110.394 115.717 226.111 
Touring Stock 22 Paul DuRocher 102.688 114.935 217.623 
Touring Stock 23 *Brian Jackson* 104.136 113.283 217.419 
Touring Stock 24 *Fred Knapp* 79.978 128.553 208.531 
Touring Stock 25 Dan Miles 147.612 53.469 201.081 
Touring Stock 26 Brad Mergy 52.923 147.238 200.161 
Touring Stock 27 Ray J. 121.492 73.239 194.731 
Touring Stock 28 Chico Alvarado 48.982 132.917 181.899 
Touring Stock 29 *Dave Walton* 99.874 68.218 168.092 
Touring Stock 30 Tracy Fogleson 124.285 42.395 166.680 
Touring Stock 31 Josh Cyrul 155.000 155.000 
Touring Stock 32 *Chuck Lonergan* 153.133 153.133 
Touring Stock 33 *Jason Exelby* 147.926 147.926 
Touring Stock 34 *Damon Converse* 147.275 147.275 
Touring Stock 35 Ted Flack 144.355 144.355 
Touring Stock 36 Jeff Cook 143.248 143.248 
Touring Stock 37 Mike Vasilion 143.220 143.220 
Touring Stock 38 *Tom Heys* 141.507 141.507 
Touring Stock 39 Jeff Beaule 141.277 141.277 
Touring Stock 40 Jay Mowl 139.430 139.430 
Touring Stock 41 Odus Christian 133.774 133.774 
Touring Stock 42 *Steven Stewart* 132.281 132.281 
Touring Stock 43 Tim Bruno 132.160 132.160 
Touring Stock 44 Chris Haenline 124.574 124.574 
Touring Stock 45 Ken Anderson 46.179 77.003 123.182 
Touring Stock 46 Novak 122.361 122.361 
Touring Stock 47 Larry Reynolds 121.065 121.065 
Touring Stock 48 *David Williams* 120.133 120.133 
Touring Stock 49 Mac Keith 118.415 0.000 118.415 
Touring Stock 50 Frank Losh 117.567 117.567 
Touring Stock 51 Ivan Garcia 115.328 115.328 
Touring Stock 52 Steve McGeorge 114.058 114.058 
Touring Stock 53 Barry Zulkowski 113.320 113.320 
Touring Stock 54 AJ Keresztes 109.870 109.870 
Touring Stock 55 William Sexton 109.824 109.824 
Touring Stock 56 Justin Alexander 109.002 109.002 
Touring Stock 57 *Anthony Avallone* 102.003 102.003 
Touring Stock 58 Jake Rowley 101.903 101.903 
Touring Stock 59 Kevin Glynn 98.694 98.694 
Touring Stock 60 Phillip Zimmerman 97.738 97.738 
Touring Stock 61 *Apple Head* 95.738 95.738 
Touring Stock 62 *Tim Brink* 85.621 85.621 
Touring Stock 63 *Brad Baker* 40.213 44.291 84.504 
Touring Stock 64 Shawn Anderson 67.866 67.866 
Touring Stock 65 Eric Hughes 66.410 66.410 
Touring Stock 66 JasonBenkert 62.825 62.825 
Touring Stock 67 Bobby Flack 53.202 53.202 
Touring Stock 68 Fred Baumgartner 50.646 50.646 
Touring Stock 69 Sean Hansel 48.986 48.986 
Touring Stock 70 Sean Bain 48.099 48.099 
Touring Stock 71 Tim Stamper 42.760 42.760 
Touring Stock 72 Russel Ellenberger 36.183 36.183 
Touring Stock 73 John Makuch 36.031 36.031 
Touring Stock 74 George Ferguson 31.447 31.447 
Touring Stock 75 Jon McGeorge 29.959 29.959


----------



## Phat Dakota

Another glorious day of practice, it was colder in the building than it was outside today. Well if it's going to be like that this weekend I will be sure to pack up everything and move to warmer temps, like the south pole! Thank god I went to Hooter's tonight and saw Danielle to made my day worth something at least. I'm sure glad our new owner was there to pay the gas bill so we would have someplace to race this weekend. I'm sorry to everyone but there is only so much I can take and this is way beyond that.


----------



## psycho02




----------



## Guest

*Kawada*

Andy do you know if you have the membership card this weekend and where did you get the photos of that car I would like to check it out. Thanks Roy:roll:


----------



## John Warner

*Re: Kawada*



ric-o'-shea said:


> *Andy do you know if you have the membership card this weekend?? *


 Roy, for the last couple of years, we've had someone else do the membership cards for us. However, the club now owns it's very own electric auto-feed laminator. I was working on them last night and I'm sure I'll have eveyone's completed prior to this weekend.

As far as the no heat situation goes, my vote is that we attempt to locate and secure another building. There's to many issues with this place.


----------



## nitrorod

*Re: Re: Kawada*

I second that.




John Warner said:


> *As far as the no heat situation goes, my vote is that we attempt to locate and secure another building. There's to many issues with this place. *


----------



## Phat Dakota

*Re: Kawada*



ric-o'-shea said:


> *where did you get the photos of that car I would like to check it out. Thanks Roy:roll: *


Roy here's the link to Kawada's website

Kawada Model Co.


----------



## John Warner

Jerrod, thanks for your input.

I need everybodys thoughts before the club makes a decision.


----------



## John Warner

Roy, Here's a list of their distribitors.......


RC MODEL CENTER
TORSHOLMS ALLE6, TULSTRUP
3400 HILLEROD, DENMARK
TEL : 48-28-66-00 FAX : 48-28-61-55

Graupner GmbH & Co,KG
Henriettenstr.94-96 73230 Kirchheim /Teck GERMANY
TEL : 7021-722-0 FAX : 7021-722-200

HONG KONG
JET HOBBY COMPANY LIMITED
G/F, 13F LIBERTY AVENUE,KOWLOON, HONG KONG .
TEL : 2760-9232 FAX : 2761-1579

Cipaku Indah Speedway & Hobby Shop
Jl. Cipaku Indah II no 2 Hotel Cipaku Indah
Bandung west java Indonesia
TEL ; 22-2018228 FAX ; 22-2010223
[email protected]
[email protected]

GETRECO S.A.R.L N.LAHAM&CO.
8thFLOOR,CRESUS BLDG, ANTELIAS-LEBANON.
TEL : 1-414500-407293 

SPEED MODELS
Postfach 837 
CH-3401,Burgdolf Switzerland
TEL : 34-423-2820 FAX : 34-423-2821

J.J.R.C. ACTION MODEL IMPORT
53,GRENDE RUE,91160 LONGJUMEAU,FRANCE
TEL : 1-64-48-81-46 FAX : 1-64-54-92-08

GOOD LIFE CO.,LTD.
BELL INTERNATIONAL ENT, BLDG, 6F., NO.36-1,HUANG-HSI 
STREET, SHIH-LIN DISTRICT, TAIPEI, TAIWAN, REP. OF CHINA
TEL : 2-28321332 FAX : 2-28385397

Centre.Point Race Distribution Limited
The Lower Boat House, Historic Dock Yard,
Chatham, Kent. ENGLAND. ME4 4TY 
TEL : 1634-826111 FAX : 1634-827111

ULTIMATE HOBBIES (PTY) Ltd.
10 HILLFOX POWER CENTRE CORNER ALBERT & HENDRIK POTGIETER DRIVE
WELTEVREDENPARK 1709 JOHANNESBURG SOUTH AFRICA
TEL: 11-475-8640 FAX : 11-675-0797

DYNA-BI MODEL s.r.l.
VIA F. CRISPI, 11
20025 LEGNANO - MI - ITALY
VAT 03411650967

ROTOR HOBBY ENTERPRISES PTE LTD 149,ROCHOR
ROAD #02-24 FU LU SHOU COMPLEX SINGAPORE
TEL : 6-339-4295 FAX : 6-336-2317

GOSENYA-CO 
3-17-11,TODOROKI, SETAGAYA-KU,
TOKYO, 158-0082, JAPAN
TEL ; 03-3701-1515 FAX ; 03-5707-049


----------



## Denney

Since I am a card-carrying club member, I vote to look elsewhere too. Let me know if you need any help looking, and more importantly, moving.

Denney


----------



## Phat Dakota

I also vote to look elsewhere. 

And Denney, yes and yes to both of your questions


----------



## Guest

WOW thanks for the fast reply john, Andy I would have to agree with you guys on the building lets find a better one. With heat and some lights what about the last years building. I thought I heard some talk about it any possibilities.


----------



## Guest

John do know if the kawada gears spur, pinion are the some pitch as your tamiya do they any distribtors in the USA.


----------



## KawadaKid

Kawada uses standard pitch gears.


----------



## KawadaKid

Roy, as far as i know, i have heard that RC Imports will be importing kawada but im not for sure. 

John,
I also think we should start finding another place. If we try to hold a race at our track, people will come and laugh and then leave once they have seen the lighting.


----------



## tom konesni

John Warner said:


> *.
> 
> I need everybodys thoughts before the club makes a decision. *


You have mine and Anthony's vote to find a new building.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Now here's a question. Are we going to have any help getting this done? Seeing as how November is pretty much burned up, we would have pretty much december to mover everything. I know a month may sound like a long time, but with the less than impressive turnout this group had earlier setting up the current building, I'd have to wonder if we could get it done by the time the CRL race rolls around.

I guess we'll find out just how much interest this group really does have in racing and it's future in GR.....


----------



## tom konesni

I have 7 vacation days scheduled for the month of Dec. I can help with a relocation.


----------



## KawadaKid

Thats very nice of u tom, but to get this done, we need a whole club effort. If we dont get more than we had last time, we wont make the CRL Race, that is if we chose to move.


----------



## Guest

I also vote to move. I know Iam not very much help but I will do what I can.


----------



## bustedparts

I am not a club member but I am more than happy helping you guys move.I work in gr so any day will work.Also If it happens on a weekend I can get a couple of my local rc freinds that will be more than happy to help out!


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

I AGREE MOVE IT ALL AND MAYBEE BE READY FOR CRL!!!!


----------



## psycho02

Is there a new building lined up??? How come the owner won't hook up any heat in the one we are in now??? Are we gonna have to take him out to the woodshed and teach him a lesson or 2?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I say move to another building. As for the move itself- I can help out for a few hours after work. If we get enough people that come out and DONT STAND AROUND FOR HOURS ON END it shouldn't take more than a week to make the switch from packed up to layed back down.


----------



## mxatv151

*to move or not move that is the question?*

OB1 and I probably have the most to lose if we move cuz we are only like 5 min. away from the track, HOWEVER, the lighting does stink the fact that there is no heat actually made me just say forget racing  . So with that I too agree that we shall move.... 

As for helping move, I work 2nd shift so i cant help at night, BUT i will be there during the day if needed and weekends for sure.....

my 2 cents


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

So, when this impending move does happen, are we going to put up any flyers at the local Hobby Shops? Or are going to keep this an internet thing.....?


----------



## John Warner

Bill...

We'll use the Internet sites, personal email (which I have 300+ addresses), flyers at ALL hobby shops, telephones, smoke signals and carrier pigeons if necessary! We'll get the word out one way or the other.


----------



## Omega Pi

*move*

I don't care where we race as long as it has heat....also, with the helping out part, I don't have much free time (I'm working 2 jobs and coaching), but I can do any of the flyer parts or emailing stuff or making calls, whatever you need.


----------



## tom konesni

John Warner said:


> *
> carrier pigeons! *


bombs away. hehehe 
just kidding around.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *Bill...
> 
> We'll use the Internet sites, personal email (which I have 300+ addresses), flyers at ALL hobby shops, telephones, smoke signals and carrier pigeons if necessary! We'll get the word out one way or the other. *


Smoke Signals? Heh, we could just use AJ's car! I'm sure it'll be smoking soon enough.... 

Also, I find that a friendly note wrapped around a rather thick brick tossed through the old front window is a wonderfull way of spreading your message also.....


----------



## psycho02

So then is there no racing this weekend??


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> * Also, I find that a friendly note wrapped around a rather thick brick tossed through the old front window is a wonderfull way of spreading your message also..... *


 Ah-Hah! So, after all these years of me wondering who it was that was advertising their auto glass shop using that very same method you spoke of!!!


----------



## psycho02

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *Smoke Signals? Heh, we could just use AJ's car! I'm sure it'll be smoking soon enough....
> 
> Also, I find that a friendly note wrapped around a rather thick brick tossed through the old front window is a wonderfull way of spreading your message also..... *



I also believe that the kkk and the italian and irish mafia orginizations also found this a useful method of communication over the years.


----------



## NTwigs

Hey John, are you guys racing this weekend??


----------



## John Warner

Nick,

I'm not sure at the moment. I'm waiting on a phone call, but I should know more a little later on.


To those of you that were asking about where
to get your "Tekin" stuff and anything else
connected with RC electronics repaired, you
can take a look at the website located here..... http://www.dnmelectronics.com/

Their in Ohio. 

I think Nick also has somebody in his
area that's doing that kind of work to.


----------



## John Warner

Okay, here's the update...

We WILL NOT be racing this weekend.

Sorry....


----------



## KawadaKid

Are you going to be at the track this weekend at all? I would like to get my stuff, plus i gotta pick my body up from Andy. Also, if yu want to get started getting stuff packed, i can come by saturday and help out.


----------



## psycho02

So do you have a new building yet john or is that still up in the air?


----------



## nitrorod

I can help start to pack up stuff too on Saturaday but I guess it looks like Lansing on Sunday, so who is going? Anyone need or want a Ride?



KawadaKid said:


> *Are you going to be at the track this weekend at all? I would like to get my stuff, plus i gotta pick my body up from Andy. Also, if yu want to get started getting stuff packed, i can come by saturday and help out. *


----------



## Phat Dakota

Steven,
I will be at the track on Saturday to pack up my stuff. Also, I know Jeff has all of his stuff there as well. I'm pretty sure he's working at Rider's on Sat. so we can all just head down there after he gets out of work or during his lunch hour or something. Just pop into Rider's Sat. afternoon and have him call me or you can give me a call at home, my # is 977-0226.

I got your body done on Wed. night and it looks pretty sweet. The only thing I didn't care for was the light blue highlights in the white. It doesn't stand out enough for my liking.


----------



## nitrorod

I was thiking of doing the same thing with my headlights too. Andy can I get the air brush back from you so I can paint my body? Or you could just do it for me.:devil:


----------



## Phat Dakota

J-Rod. I'll be sad to part with it but I'll bring the airbrush with me to the track on Sat. I still need it tonight to finish the body for Moose since I left mine at the track.


----------



## nitrorod

That will work. You can us it for as long as you want I just need to paint a new body for Cleveland.


----------



## Guest

So is there a new location, or is everyone just packing up and taking there stuff home.


----------



## Phat Dakota

I'm just packing all my stuff up and taking it home, there's no new place as of yet that I know of.


----------



## KawadaKid

Sounds good Andy. I will call you tomarow around noon and see whats up. If u decide to leave earlier, just call me at home (616-452-4851).


----------



## Guest

Andy the only thing I think I have there is the light that you put up for me.Can you take it down for me.Thanks Dave.


----------



## Phat Dakota

I sure can Dave.


----------



## Phat Dakota

And Steven I can promise you it won't be before noon that's for sure. The only thing i have to do in the morning is go to the bank and I should be home ny noon.


----------



## KawadaKid

Alrtight, sounds good.


----------



## John Warner

Andy..... I have the identicial airbrush that Jerrod has and if you'd like to use it, just say the word!


*Question for all....*
Give me your thoughts on relocating the track to Wayland. If your not aware of where that is, it's just off of 131 close to GR.

I found a building there that pretty well suits our needs, and the price is extremely reasonable!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Or how about this one......?? 

A building on West River Drive.....
It's at 131 and West River Dr.


----------



## John Warner

Andy, I think you've seen this guy before haven't you??


----------



## psycho02

wayland would be too far for me


----------



## John Warner

Ken, I guess I'm not sure where you live,
can you refresh my tired old memory??

I was thinking that it would actually be closer for you.


----------



## Guest

I don?t care john were it is just as long the club can stay up and running so it fun for all wayland is not that far from GR nor is west river dr . I say go for the one with less cost$$$$


----------



## tom konesni

John Warner said:


> Give me your thoughts on relocating the track to Wayland. If your not aware of where that is, it's just off of 131 close to GR.


*

What? Closer to Portage? Oh ya!!!!!!*


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> *Or how about this one......??
> 
> A building on West River Drive.....
> It's at 131 and West River Dr. *


Way too far for me! Wayland sounds good though. It's halfway between Grand Rapids and Kalamazoo too.


----------



## John Warner

tom konesni said:


> *What? Closer to Portage? Oh ya!!!!!! *


For some straaaaange reason, I knew you'd like the Wayland location. 

And as for YOU Erika, pipe down! Nothings to
far for you since your on the road everyday!


----------



## nitrorod

Which of the buildings is in better shape?


----------



## tom konesni

nitrorod said:


> *Which of the buildings is in better shape? *


I'm sure it's the one in Wayland. Right John? :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> *For some straaaaange reason, I knew you'd like the Wayland location.
> 
> And as for YOU Erika, pipe down! Nothings to
> far for you since your on the road everyday! *


Ok WARNOUT i'm only on the road during the week not the WEEKEND. Closer is better.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

And get it right...it's Long Haired Hippy Freak!


:devil:


----------



## nitrorod

If we were to move to Wayland would we need to change the title of this thread to "Great Lakes Racers Club-Wayland"?


Oh yeah and if a tree falls in the woods does it make a noise?


----------



## Guest

John. Have you been inside of both buildings. What one has the best floor. Even more important what one has the best lighting, and power. Either way they are both closer than Lansing.


----------



## psycho02

John I am on the lakeshore WEST of Grand Rapids so unless someone moved wayland and did'nt tell me about it, it would not me closer to me. West River Drive and 131 would be closer however. Which one is better overall?


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

For me wayland sounds closer, but pick the one with the better floor and lighting, Oh! and that all all overrated heat would be nice too!

Hey OB1 hope you get this before you go t lansing. I did forget one piece of info that you might need? you'll need a table and extention cord and a surge protector and something to park your behind on!:lol:

buy fur now.


----------



## nitrorod

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *buy fur now. *


Is it going to stay cold or something?


----------



## nitrorod

Anyone remember this:










This was an image of the 92 worlds car from Grand Rapids. Was anyone around back then?


----------



## psycho02

I was around j-glo but i was not into racing then I was a senior in High school. I have that race on tape though. Ted Mc Carthy was the announcer. Anybody remeber him?


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

hey can some one out there tell me how to set up my putter to go to the last post read automatically for me i'm getting fed up of having to, well never mind


----------



## KawadaKid

Whatever is best for the club John. Location is nice, but we need to consider price.

Who all is going to lansing this weekend?


----------



## psycho02

probably has something to do with no lights and no heat. How come now location is no problem. We could have had a building in west olive probaly almost free.



Great now muller has a computer to crach:lol:


----------



## KawadaKid

Read the last few pages and u will figgure it out.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

psycho02 said:


> *I was around j-glo but i was not into racing then I was a senior in High school. I have that race on tape though. Ted Mc Carthy was the announcer. Anybody remeber him? *


High School!? What kind of excuse is that? You had a driver's license by then, didn't you? And as for Ted, I do remember him. Nice guy. Good taste in cars, too.

Great, you got my mind to stop for a stroll down memory lane and now I can't get it started again.


----------



## psycho02

Actually Bill I had a liscence but i did not get a car until after i graduated.


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey Bill, if u have any stuff to get from the track, talk to Andy about meeting us at the track.


----------



## John Warner

Anybody know what all the "1's" are about on Knapsters posts???


----------



## psycho02

nope not at all

So which is the better building? the one in wayland or the one west river drive?


----------



## John Warner

Maybe he's letting us know he's #1?


----------



## John Warner

Beats me, I do know the one on West River Dr. is 8,000 square feet, very clean, only a few years old and ready for us to move into right now.

The other one is close to 35,000 square foot in size and that's all I know about it until tomorrow.


----------



## psycho02

Well my vote would be for west river drive then unless the one in wayland is alot cheaper, AND your geography is false wayland is not all that close to me at all nice try though (trying to convince me that it was):devil:


----------



## John Warner

Hey Bill, what time are you leaving for Cleveland Wednesday?


----------



## John Warner

Hey Ken, did I at least score some points for trying??


----------



## psycho02

ummmm nope
I am on the lakeshore and wayland is south of g.r and north of k-zoo come-on who do you think I am muller.


----------



## Phat Dakota

John Warner said:


> *Andy, I think you've seen this guy before haven't you?? *


I most cetainly have run into that guy before, and man he's a life saver. I'll have to tell you and everyone about last night at another time. But to keep everyone in suspence, myself and a very close associate of mine ended up geting some chicks thong at Hooter's last night as a present. :hat:


----------



## tom konesni

I guess I am open to either location depending on the total cost and functionality. Wayland would be convenient to me but I'm in a minority of members who drive north. The West River Rd. site is about a wash time wise for me. I either drive 10 minutes down 28th St. or 10 miles farther north on 131. Oh Well.
Let's get back to hacking ASAP.:roll:


----------



## Phat Dakota

tom konesni said:


> *I guess I am open to either location depending on the total cost and functionality. Wayland would be convenient to me but I'm in a minority of members who drive north. The West River Rd. site is about a wash time wise for me. I either drive 10 minutes down 28th St. or 10 miles farther north on 131. Oh Well.
> Let's get back to hacking ASAP.:roll: *


Now that is the best responce so far to all this!! Especially the last sentance, right Steven :thumbsup:, just kidding. John and I will be inpecting these locations before we make a definate decision. BUT I know it will definatly be closer for almost all of us if we had a track either on 131 and west river drive or in Wayland than having to pack up our stuff and go to Lansing. Even though I bet Nick would be happy to accomodate us every weekend, right Nick?


----------



## Phat Dakota

Oh, and one more thing I WILL NOT be at the track today to get my stuff. Please call me at home if you are wondering why. I have already talked to the majority of the people that were going to meet me there today. my home # is 977-0226. If you get my machine try back in 20 minutes or so, I'm either at the bank or looking at buildings with John


----------



## nitrorod

Pete if you are logged in just press the arrow to the left of the title.



NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *hey can some one out there tell me how to set up my putter to go to the last post read automatically for me i'm getting fed up of having to, well never mind *


----------



## John Warner

*Re: hay*



crashmaster said:


> *nitrod do i know you from somewhere *


 Hey HackMaster Muller.... 

You know everybody here, you just need to figure out who they are by yourself! I know it may be a tough task, but the question is, are you capable of doing it? Oh, and don't be crashing MY computer either. BTW, whose computer are YOU using, David H.'s????

:wave:


----------



## psycho02

U crash everything else muller I just figured you would be crashing your computer too? :lol:


----------



## tom konesni

Hey John Ole Fart Warner,
Looks like your ego has been saved for a few more weeks. I won't get to thrash on you and you won't have chase me on the track again until next month. :wave:


----------



## psycho02

Michigan 9
Ohio State 7

At the half.


----------



## nitrorod

*Re: Re: hay*



John Warner said:


> *HackMaster Muller your mission if you chose to accept is to figure out who they are by yourself! I know it may be a tough task, but the question is, are you capable of doing it?
> 
> This message will crash in 5 seconds.
> 
> :wave:  *


----------



## psycho02

Well D**mit MIchigan 9
Ohio State 14 
final


----------



## KawadaKid

Football only requires one ball.


----------



## psycho02

Yep sounds like someone who has never played


----------



## nitrorod

Actualy they use alot of balls just one at a time. There are even ball people.



KawadaKid said:


> *Football only requires one ball. *


----------



## psycho02

now that sounds like someone who has played before.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Actually they use alot of balls just one at a time. There are even ball people. *


Ball people???? Hummmmm.... your not talking about the cheerleaders are you?


----------



## psycho02

u would'nt be John wornout if u would'nt have posted that.


----------



## Mac The Knife

psycho02 said:


> *u would'nt be John wornout if u would'nt have posted that. *




Taking your twist on the football,,,, your location doesn't look so good!

Location: On the carpet just
look in front of John you will
find me. I will be there all
winter long.


----------



## John Warner

Mac The Knife said:


> *
> 
> Location: On the carpet just
> look in front of John you will
> find me. I will be there all
> winter long. *


Yeah, he's there keeping me all nice and warm!


----------



## tom konesni

John Warner said:


> *Yeah, he's there keeping me all nice and warm! *


Oh John,
You are happy following aren't you?
Bringing up the REAR. hehehe :wave:


----------



## tom konesni

Hey Look,
Only two more posts and I be at my age.
Come on 45.


----------



## John Warner

tom konesni said:


> *Hey Look,
> Only two more posts and I be at my age.
> Come on 45. *


Your only 45? WoW!! And all this time I thought you were well over 50!


----------



## tom konesni

Hey John,
I still have an open position on the T&A Racing Team. We need someone of your caliber to guard my rear bumper. :lol:


----------



## tom konesni

John Warner said:


> *Your only 45? WoW!! And all this time I thought you were well over 50!
> 
> *


Wishful thinking on your part so you're not alone in the Old Farts Club.
I have a few good years. I will never be as old as you. Hehe Haha:devil:


----------



## John Warner

So then it would be the T & A & J team???


----------



## John Warner

tom konesni said:


> *Wishful thinking on your part so you're not alone in the Old Farts Club.
> I've have a few good years. I will never be as old as I look. Hehe Haha:devil: *


 Yeah, but looks arn't everything, but then again you already know that don't you?


----------



## tom konesni

John Warner said:


> *Yeah, but looks arn't everything, but then again you already know that don't you? *


That's my point.
You have neither.
That's why you're still bringing up the REAR.
We just have to put you somewhere. But.. You're not safe back there either. 
OK you can lead by -.5 laps OK.


----------



## tom konesni

John Warner said:


> *So then it would be the T & A & J team??? *


Na.
I'm thinking more like T&A&....J Team.


----------



## tom konesni

Now look what you made me do.
I surpassed my age by 3 posts.


----------



## tom konesni

I am sitting here is disbelief!  
John is speechless again.   
His age is starting to show.:dude: He doesn't think as quickly as he used to.


----------



## tom konesni

Hey John,
Now I am over 50. (posts that is)


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

so what did west river drive look like! or is it not worth talking about. Is it going to be possible to put two tracks, or, well better yet? does the heater work and did you talk to the owner and ask him if HE IS WANTED BUY EVERYBODY AND THEIR GRANDMA TOO!:devil:

OB1 did you get my message about the extra stuff you need tob ring to lansing this wwekend?

adios! :lol:


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

tom konesni said:


> *Hey John,
> Now I am over 50. (posts that is) *


Hey tom I got 51 also:wave: 

I don't think that having john in your team is in your best interest! You're only going to have to wait every time the cars are put on the track?:roll: 

jrod I'll try this you speak of and see if it works!


----------



## John Warner

According to Andy & Dave W.....

The West River Dr. building is wonderful. Plenty of lighting, electrical is great, tons of parking for everybody and their brother, plenty of room for pits & track (note no S), it's SUPER CLEAN, very flat floors, NO poles, excellent heating, easy to find and an extra 1500 feet available to use if needed for large turnouts. Oh, and it's affordable. One more thing I like.... I have known the landlord for several years now, and his son races with us. And he's a nice guy!!


----------



## John Warner

*Re: ?*



crashmaster said:


> *how am i doing john:hat: :wave: *


 Pretty darn good, I'm amazed! Anybody else???


----------



## John Warner

*Re: ?*



crashmaster said:


> *hay john i think that psycho2 is dave w.:thumbsup: *


 Wrong... "0" points scored for that guess. Try again, and a hint is that he normally races dirt, NOT on-road. Drives a buggy I do believe. Back to you Dave........


----------



## John Warner

*Re: ?*



crashmaster said:


> *syco can only be kenny:wave: *


 Yes, Ken K. IS the correct answer!

Tough one huh? Ummmmm... Try this one.... NITROMAGNATIC


----------



## rc12l34

Hey Dave guess who I am .:lol: :lol:


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

John Warner said:


> *According to Andy & Dave W.....
> 
> The West River Dr. building is wonderful. Plenty of lighting, electrical is great, tons of parking for everybody and their brother, plenty of room for pits & track (note no S), it's SUPER CLEAN, very flat floors, NO poles, excellent heating, easy to find and an extra 1500 feet available to use if needed for large turnouts. Oh, and it's affordable. One more thing I like.... I have known the landlord for several years now, and his son races with us. And he's a nice guy!! *


Well it all sounds pretty decent!? How about way land? or are you not even considering that anymore?
If in fact their is only room for one track, look in the budget for new carpet for next season, hopefully the savings in rent can and will justiffy new ruggidge for next season? :wave: 

maybe more than, but my 2 cents!:devil:


----------



## rc12l34

nope :devil:


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

So who all is planning to go t lansing this weekend?:wave:


----------



## John Warner

Pete........ The Wayland building HAS NOT been ruled out. I won't know more about that one until Monday.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

John Warner said:


> *Pete........ The Wayland building HAS NOT been ruled out. I won't know more about that one until Monday. *


Geez John that didn't take as long s normally takes t get arounf the track , but thanks for the prompt response! :hat:


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

SAy john at what time are you planning on going to the way land and see this building that you speak off?


----------



## John Warner

Not sure at the moment. Their going to
call me Monday morning to set the time.


----------



## walterhenderson

should we send a bus from lansing?


----------



## Phat Dakota

walterhenderson said:


> *should we send a bus from lansing? *


Maybe so, I know of three more people comming from G.R.
Dave Woellper
Steven Stewart
Jeff Brown
and maybe A.J. (he hasn't decided yet.)

I would love to come and see everyone but I have two bodies to mask out and get painted by Tues. Night. So, I'll be sitting in my apartment all day long tommorrow sucking back some suds, watching DVD's and getting high on paint fumes all day long, bummer huh?
:dude: :devil:


----------



## FishRC

*Re: ?*



crashmaster said:


> *john i am useing my own computer *


Wow Dave, what brand of computer is it, Play School?:devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

*Re: Re: ?*



FishRC said:


> *Wow Dave, what brand of computer is it, Play School?:devil: *


I have to agree... I thought Steven was a bad speller! My 6 year old daughter does better than that!


----------



## psycho02

Duuuuuuuuuuude your CRASHIN' a dell:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Consider the source!:devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

Thanx E-Rock....

Andy,
This body is totaly sweet! I got it all cut out and mounted with a few stickers, im just waiting for the rest of my stickers from Kris.
It looks great!


----------



## tom konesni

Phat Dakota said:


> *Maybe so, I know of three more people comming from G.R.
> Dave Woellper
> Steven Stewart
> Jeff Brown
> and maybe A.J. (he hasn't decided yet.)
> *


I'll be going to Lansing tomorrow.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

tom konesni said:


> *I'll be going to Lansing tomorrow. *


I'll be going to sleep... :devil:


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> * im just waiting for the rest of my stickers from Kris. *


 Good luck, maybe he'll be bring them with him to Cleveland like he did two years ago!


----------



## KawadaKid

they are in the mail john.


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *they are in the mail john. *


 Now there's an orginal quote if I've ever heard one!!! Gooooooooood luck!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

HEY JOHNNY BOY!!! You gonna be home tomorrow? I got an engine under the hood of my car thats suckin air through places it's not supposed too!!! :devil:


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> *Now there's an orginal quote if I've ever heard one!!! Gooooooooood luck! *


that one and I promise to swallow 2 oldest lies known to man


----------



## John Warner

Eric.. yup. And about that sucking thing you speak of.......


----------



## DamageIncRacing

psycho02 said:


> *that one and I promise to swallow 2 oldest lies known to man *



WOW!!!  :devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

you hear that guys, Kens promising to swallow.


----------



## psycho02

no knucklehead I should have known you would be too young to understand. 


And do me a favor and leave whatever you and your boyfriend does out of this.:devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

Ohhhh! Nice burn.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Double WOW!!!  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Stay tuned.... there's more to come!


----------



## John Warner

*Hey ROY!!!*

Roy,

Still wanna part with that extra TC3 chassis??


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> *Eric.. yup. And about that sucking thing you speak of....... *


No comment... I think the A.I.S. motor has a leak.


----------



## KawadaKid

Good night ladies, im going to watch south park.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

KawadaKid said:


> *Good night ladies, im going to watch south park. *


OH MY GOD!!! THEY KILLED KENNY!!!  :devil:


----------



## John Warner

A.I.S??? Should I guess at this one??


----------



## psycho02

How much u wanna spend johnny boy??


----------



## psycho02

But psycho 02 lives on forever :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

John Warner said:


> *A.I.S??? Should I guess at this one?? *


Automatic Idle Speed motor, you putz! It's on the back of the throttle body


----------



## John Warner

You have a whole car for sale, or just a chassis??


----------



## psycho02

Whole car maybe


----------



## John Warner

DamageIncRacing said:


> *Automatic Idle Speed motor, you putz! It's on the back of the throttle body *


 Ohhhhhhhhhhh, that one. It's over-rated, just toss it!!


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Whole car maybe *


 well, throw a number at me


----------



## psycho02

I don't know yet Johnny if I want to sell it or not
how bad do you want it and what do you need it for.


----------



## tom konesni

*Re: Hey ROY!!!*



John Warner said:


> *Roy,
> 
> Still wanna part with that extra TC3 chassis?? *


What? Is this a sign of sanity out of Mr. Warner?
Is he giving up on the Tamiya? Can't be. There must be some logical explanation for this request.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Thats gonna be a little difficult. Thats one of those things run by the COMPUTER thats helps the car run- hence the rough idle. However, that other throttle body that just happens to reside in your barn happens to have such a part attached to it...


----------



## tom konesni

*Re: john*



crashmaster said:


> *where is the next crl race at  *


Toledo - December 15 
Grand Rapids - January 19 
Jackson - February 23


----------



## psycho02

John r u looking ro a tc3 for cleaveland?


----------



## John Warner

Ken, I need one for a BACK-UP car for Cleveland. I will be taking the Tamiya to victory lane, however if I break something I may not have the part needed to fix it!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

*Re: tom*



crashmaster said:


> *what are they talking about lanssing *


Umm... That would be the state capital. Thats where all the "honest politicians" are :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

AND TURN ON YOUR BLASTED SPELL CHECKER!!!


----------



## psycho02

It is a complete graphite car the only thing it does not have compared to a factory team is droop screw setup and threaded shocks and oh yeah the stupid blue aluminum battery brace. How about 175 for the car with the appropriate foam tires and some rubber tires for outdoor and the body (stratus 2.0).


----------



## John Warner

Oh, and Tom.... If memory serves me correct, you were the resident HPI racer that wouldn't change for nothing, correct?? And now Dave W. is running one and it's one of, if not the fastest stock sedans we have, correct again???


----------



## John Warner

Ken, lemme think about it. I think I have enough parts to build one except for a chassis.


----------



## KawadaKid

Dave,
We are all going to lasing since we dont have a track in town to race and and we leave for cleveland early next week.


----------



## nitrorod

<------------- Has a spair chassis.


----------



## psycho02

Thats fine Johnny just lmk if u want it and I will get it to you.


----------



## John Warner

Steven, arn't we leaving on Wednesday?
That would be in the middle of the week wouldn't it??


----------



## KawadaKid

Sometime around 8. I think dave and jeff are leaving around 9. I have another one to check onto our list of racers going to lansing aswell. Jeff Hirdes will be joining us down there.


----------



## nitrorod

Only if you are leaving at noon.


Dave 8:00


----------



## psycho02

Is it time for dirt season yet?


----------



## KawadaKid

Excuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuse me john.

I cant wait to get back to that dirt to...all over the pavement! Sticks reeeeaaaly nice to my General Silicones Vision.


----------



## nitrorod

Actualy they are running dirt in Ann Arbor. Want to go after cleveland?



psycho02 said:


> *Is it time for dirt season yet? *


----------



## John Warner

Dirt's for farmers.


----------



## psycho02

YES  I would like to go j-glo they are supposedly getting over 100 guys at washtenaw that is awesome


----------



## John Warner

Where'd Tom K. go? Or did he fall asleep at the keyboard again?


----------



## nitrorod

Ok then its a deal after cleveland.


----------



## psycho02

John you are just mad because you can't even run decent when you have traction(carpet) so you are really lost when there is none, that's why u don't run dirt


----------



## KawadaKid

Not really. Its kinda late to make new plans with anyone.


----------



## John Warner

*Re: steven*



crashmaster said:


> *do you know anybody i can ride with *


 That's a toughy!


----------



## psycho02

Also j-glo r n l is going to start a sunday points series in case you want to sneak down there sometime.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *John you are just mad because you can't even run decent when you have traction(carpet) so you are really lost when there is none, that's why u don't run dirt *


 Blah, Blah Blah... I can't hear yooooooou, are you saying something??


----------



## nitrorod

So the list of looser with nothing to do on a sunday but drive to Lansing to play with toys:

Me
Steven
Fred
Brian
Dave Wallper
Jeff Brown
Jeff Hurtus
AJ?<--nope
Dave Walton?
Crashmaster?


----------



## psycho02

OH YOU HEAR ME WORNOUT U JUST AIN'T LISTENING  :devil:  :devil:


----------



## tom konesni

John Warner said:


> *Oh, and Tom.... If memory serves me correct, you were the resident HPI racer that wouldn't change for nothing, correct?? And now Dave W. is running one and it's one of, if not the fastest stock sedans we have, correct again??? *


And your point is ???
Dave is a better driver than I and could probably even beat me with your hunk of junk.:lol: Also remind yourself that Dave's HPI is more Penguin than HPI.


----------



## nitrorod

I want to run dirt not brown concrete.



psycho02 said:


> *Also j-glo r n l is going to start a sunday points series in case you want to sneak down there sometime. *


----------



## John Warner

AJ is not going. Ken?? Where'd ya go Ken???


----------



## psycho02

Actually J-glo the r-n-l surface is grey so it is completely concrete it is a good surface to learn off-road on though believe it or not.


----------



## John Warner

Ken?????????


----------



## nitrorod

I like the idea of step pins on 4wheel drive better Ken.


----------



## psycho02

You know where I am John I am heading right down the tracks you are standing on.


----------



## John Warner

*Re: john*



crashmaster said:


> *john well are you going *


 No Sir.


----------



## psycho02

I have a little surprise coming for 4 wd too j-glo 

You get a 4wd yet?


----------



## John Warner

<----<<< Winking at you Ken!!


----------



## KawadaKid

Sounds like Ken has or is getting a xxx4.


----------



## nitrorod

Just the tc3 thing I have...want a tc3-o but its a tank from what I here. The Losi has some isuess.


----------



## psycho02

I always though you were a little funny there John, now that proves it.


----------



## John Warner

Tom, I left a message for you on the Michigan 2002 thread!


----------



## KawadaKid

> The Losi has some isuess


Like a body cliped to steering posts.


----------



## tom konesni

John Warner said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <----<<< Winking at you Ken!! *


John,
Your out of control. Spock? Come on.


----------



## psycho02

Well j-glo u can get a nice tenth technologies predator on e bay right now for $225 or there is a nice schuie cat 3000 that some guy has built up real nice with losi shocks on it with the stand up towers and all or I have a xx4 I will sell ya real cheap.


----------



## KawadaKid

Dave,
Dont u have a vehicle other than ur RC Cars? Drive yourself!


----------



## nitrorod

Thats not to bad but from what I read they have some quality control proplems to work out.




KawadaKid said:


> *Like a body cliped to steering posts. *


----------



## John Warner

tom konesni said:


> *John,
> Your out of control. Spock? Come on. *


 It's been a looooog day to say the least. In fact, good thinking.... I'm going to bed!


----------



## nitrorod

I would get one ken but I am going to wait till summer and see whats going on then.


----------



## psycho02

R-n-l has not started the series yet muller and I don't even know If I will partake in it when they do.I won't be running anywhere tomorrow in light of the building issues that have arose. don't you have a car???


----------



## nitrorod

*Re: kawada kid*

96 east to 69 north take the 3rd exit turn right then left on the first road on left back then go to the back of mall.



crashmaster said:


> *i don't know were to go *


----------



## KawadaKid

Im sure jerrod can help u with directions.


----------



## psycho02

U should look at that cat3000 though j-glo it is a steal at 200 bones and there is no reserve on it I bet you could get a completely loaded hookup for 250 or so
:thumbsup:


----------



## nitrorod

I realy want there to be a dirt track in town befor I get one. So I guess I will have to wait till summer.


----------



## KawadaKid

So ur getting a dirt car in 20 years?


----------



## psycho02

And u could always use it at washtenaw with over 100 entries that has got to be at least 2 heats of 4wheel in there somewhere


----------



## KawadaKid

Or u could be cool and race Nitro with us in the summer.


----------



## psycho02

Yeah what Steven said there will never be another dirt track in g.r. in any future that we will see. Both of the prominent g.r. rc clubs go to the parking lot in the summer.




p.s. it is what steven said about the dirt track NOT about nitro being cool.


----------



## KawadaKid

Yes he is,and im riding with him. There wont be any room with our stuff in the back seat. Sorry!:wave:


----------



## KawadaKid

I realy dont know
its prety simple to get to thow. Its RIGHT off the highway.


----------



## psycho02

ummmmm he'll still need to follow you :devil:


----------



## psycho02

I don't care if you bought 5 b3 buggies for 1 u still can't beat me with any buggy u buy and for 2 you are the a$$ because the b4 will be out in a matter of weeks and you can't spell out your curse words on here because hank will spank you and send you home.


----------



## psycho02

just go back and edit it muller :roll:


----------



## psycho02

Maybe I will Maybe I won't but the b4 will be far superior to the b3 you will be at a serious disadvantage, oh you know what nevermind.


----------



## John Warner

r


----------



## Guest

John i still have the chassis for sale but i do not know your ph# IF you want to email me with it i will give you a call. [email protected]:devil:


----------



## EthanW

*Ann Arbor (washtenaw Track)*

130 + racers today a new record according to the announcer. Bring a table. Pit space with tables is limited. Also run a really slow motor(My friend ran a stock in modified in one heat and finished second). The dirt is really loose(not packed at all but looks cool kicking up dirt) and everyone was having control problems all day. Also bring something to do in between races since it is a long wait. 18 races before the second round. 

What about going back to the mall days for a new location? plenty of malls around GR are hurting for traffic. With a good draw of 100 racers or more for the weekend not to mention people who go to watch. Let's reintroduce the public to the fun of rc racing. A side benefit is it will be far easier for those of us with families to bring them along to a mall and not just a big building with nothing else to do.

I know the argument about set up etc. But I think there are plenty of malls around gr that have empty space just sitting there. Halloween USA stores ring a bell? they rent every year(sometimes the same space)from late august to October. The club rents from november to april now the landlord almost has a regular tenent between the two. We can set up permently in this space.

Just an idea to kick around.


----------



## John Warner

1


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *# *


Whats up with the pound sign? Are you trying to tell us your on a diet?


----------



## psycho02

No I think he was inquiring about a phone number.


----------



## Guest

west olive?


----------



## psycho02

sounds good to me.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Restricted_GT said:


> *west olive?  *


Hey Chad, just wanted to let you know that I have your heat gun. I picked it up when I packed all my stuff up this weekend.

Andy


----------



## John Warner

Restricted_GT said:


> *west olive?  *


 Does it have heat and do the lights work?


----------



## Crazydave25

*A Couple of Things.....*

1. Will their be practice this tuesday night?
2. West Olive may be a great place, that is not too far from Grand Haven, where I live. Wayland, for me seems sorta far and away. I like the Idea for West River Dr. That isn't too far away from me.
3. Do you think that more attention could be drawn in from a place that had a little more exposure?
4.


----------



## Phat Dakota

CrazyDave

1. No there won't be any racing or practice at all until further notice.
2. Another one of our building options is in Wayland, the other is on West River Drive. The track in West Olive is being built by one of our fellow racers, and will be a seperate club. He is mostly concetrating on indoor and outdoor off-road tracks.
3. By more exposure what exactly do you mean??
a.) More exposure by what street it is on?
b.) More exposure by what city it is in?
c.) Or more exposure by the affordability and condition the building is in?

Personally I highly oppose the first two for the reason that if we only base our decision on where to race by how many people are going to see the building from the street or that it's in G.R., Wayland or wherever we won't find what we NEED, only something that will be very visible and expensive (the two go together and can't be seperated, just look at the cost of prop. that fronts 28th street in G.R. compared to prop. that fronts say 29th. street. It's a very significant number.)

Right now I have personnaly visited one of the two buildings we have prospects with and it is very nice, but I feel it is too much for what it is. And the club won't be able to afford it with it's curtrent turn-outs that we've had. I have not seen the other one but have been told it is more affordable, but I don't know what condition it is in, or if it will fit our needs. But as soon as we figure out where we will be, everyone will be notified and posts made on here and such.

the bottom line is people will come race wherever we have the track, even if they complain about the location. So in the end exposure and location don't even make a difference, and shouldn't. Price and building conditions ahould be the only thing driving the decision.


----------



## EthanW

More exposure means more racers exspecially new ones. I think that's what he means. I know R and L in kalamazoo draws about the same number of racers with basically one track and one type of racing off road. GLRC has Oval and Stadium. I think the biggest thing hurting the club is the lack of a consistant location. If your new to rc cars unless you know some one or camp out on the net you don't know where you can race. Granted if you buy your stuff locally the guys at the hobby shop will know where to race but how many people are buying from tower and have no idea where grlc races at since it changes from year to year not to mention sometimes within the year. Well anyway just my 2 cents find a location that is available every year and has some otehr type of business in it during the summer. That's why the Halloweeen USA stores work well.Or how about a Rogers Plaza or North kent mall both dying bring 100+ racers a week indoors and in the summer outdoors and you havea draw for the mall owners. 

Yes higher visability does usually mean higher rents but if you can offer something to the landlords that maybe will help the other businesses they mayt go for it. For example how many paying club memebers are there? what is the average income? How many bring Guests with them when they race? What age range attend our races and are members. Now mister landlord for 6 months out of the year I can deliever a very deliever 100 of these types of people to you on a weekly basis and also there friends and families. Can we get a better price on rent?

Do you honestly think to buy, maintain and operate the carousel in rivertown you can do that for 1.00 a ride. No it's there to draw kids and parents with wallets and in turn the mall can deliver to it's retail stores more customers and since most shopping mall get a cut of retail sales there rent goes up with more customers.


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: ? on how everybodyis*



crashmaster said:


> *i know that phat dakota is andy,nitrorod is jerrod,damige inc. is erick and sandy, kwada kid is steven s,daroot'e'yeah is bill i think how am i doing so far *



Ok Muller...Eric is Damageinc all by hisself...i have my own...

:lol:


----------



## Crazydave25

I was just thinking of ways to have your club more visable to prospective rc racers. You are correct in what you said, people will come to race no matter where the location is, however, I heard talk about Lansing? in previous posts, or maybe it was something about a race in lansing. I think that in all consideration to something in Kent county is a viable solution. Just out of curiosity, what does rent for a building cost? What is the membership cost? and is their a break even point? Has the GLRC club been successful? 

I think the club is great. I am somewhat new to be involved with you guys, and have not yet joined. I will join the next chance I get. I certainly hope that the club is successful, and can remain successful for the future of this growing sport/hobby.


----------



## Rainn2378

oh and muller did you figure out who the rcwhatever it is is yet?


because i know!


----------



## nitrorod

These are some great questions and I hope they dont get lost in the shuffle.



Crazydave25 said:


> *Just out of curiosity, what does rent for a building cost? What is the membership cost? and is their a break even point? Has the GLRC club been successful? *


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *These are some great questions and I hope they dont get lost in the shuffle. *


Here's a few answers...

Rent: $3,000.00 per month. (most always includes elec & heat)
Insurance: $150.00 per month.
Duct tape: $75.00 per month.
Carpet: $2,500.00 every couple of years. (or $200.00 set aside per month)
Trash bags, garbage service, paper, misc. $100.00 per month


Membership cost: $25.00
Entry fees: $12.00 member, $15.00 non-member

So, taking the figure of $3,525.00 and dividing that by four weeks equals $881.25 per week as the cost of operation. Now, divide the $881.25 by $$13.50 (avg. racer entry) and you need to have 65.3 racers EVERY weekend to break even.

Let's not forget the initial startup cost for computer, AMB scoring system, scoring software (very expensive), carpet, borders, tables, chairs, drivers stand and the list goes on.


----------



## Crazydave25

Has anyone contributed for Sponsors? Selling Ads, etc.? I noticed a big Riders sign and some others at the place on thornhills.


----------



## John Warner

contributed - Riders?, Don't we wish!


----------



## nitrorod

Well I would say that we need to cut costs somewhere because the best weekend I see this year is in the 50 range.



John Warner said:


> *Here's a few answers... (I shortened this up to save space)
> 
> So, taking the figure of $3,525.00 and dividing that by four weeks equals $881.25 per week as the cost of operation. Now, divide the $881.25 by $$13.50 (avg. racer entry) and you need to have 65.3 racers EVERY weekend to break even. *


----------



## KawadaKid

A way to cut cost on duct tape would be to leave our track out for a few weeks. Problem is we have to change for oval which means we go through like 4 to 5 rolls a week.


----------



## John Warner

Duct Tape isn't the real issue here. As far as the tape goes, if everyone would bring a couple of rolls each we'd pretty much have it covered.

Cutting costs.... I guess we could find a much cheaper place, but then we we'd lose racers because it would either be to small, or not up to their standards.

We could cut buying carpet and maybe Rider's would buy it for us every couple of years or so.

Garbage service, toilet paper, printer paper, trash bags.... again, maybe if everyone brought...??? The same thing with getting rid of the trash every week. Maybe people could take some to work with them and put it in the dumpster there??

Any other suggestions from anybody?????


----------



## psycho02

Hey who the heck is crazy Dave? I thought I was the only one from Spring Lake


----------



## EthanW

*What about the mall idea I proposed*

I know that here in holland west shoremall is trying to get permisission from the township to bring in bands and such so they can generate traffic in the mall. I'm sure grand rapids has a similar story with malls like rogers plaza and north kent etc. why not ask them for just any empty store front that they have and rent it for the months we need it. I can' imagine they would turn us town without considering it. Especially if we can say we have at leats 50 or so paying racers every weekend plus whatevcer we generate during the week. Now if we offer them let's say 1500.00 a month on the provision that we promote the races at the local hobby shops etc. and that we take the other 1500 and run ads in the local papers drumming up more people for there retail tenents. 


As I see it the club has 2 assets equipment to run races and people. Now let's take our people and try to maximize that asset we all buy things (hmm 400.00 for a turbo 35bl so we have money and if your buying a 400 charger you better be buying a nice gift for your wife or significant other)presnet for christmas etc. Now I assume we all work so if we race all day saturday and sunday when are we gonna buy gifts cause if your racing saturday and sunday with your little toys you better be buying good presents Well the best solution forall of us is before or after a race pick up a little something. Now we also have to eat so were going to be spending money in the restaurants of the mall. 

I do recall when I was younger the racing that went on at the malls around gr and it seemed like there were more people racing not to mention this is how I was exposed to it orginally.

When we rent buildings like the thornhills building and others teh only thing we are is tenents but to any other buisness taht relys on exposure and people we are potential customers.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Hey who the heck is crazy Dave? I thought I was the only one from Spring Lake *


 Gee Ken, You really don't know who crazy dave is??? Geesh!


----------



## psycho02

ummmmmmmmm nope I really don't the only 2 daves I know are dave muller he is definitely crashmaster (obviously) and Dave Herring who is fishrc so yep I am lost on that one.


----------



## John Warner

Location: Spring Lake, MI USA 
Interests: RC, Sports, Music, Guitar, and BEER 
Occupation: Computer Geek 

Does this help you any??


----------



## psycho02

ummmmmmm NO JOHN NOT AT ALL I know spring lake is a small town and all but that does not mean that everybody knows everybody sheeeeeeesh.:roll: until today I thought that I was the only rc racer in spring lake. And oh btw I already looked at the bio on the profile what do you think I am a :hat:


----------



## John Warner

Well, that makes two of us because I don't know either.


----------



## Rainn2378

John Warner said:


> *Duct Tape isn't the real issue here. As far as the tape goes, if everyone would bring a couple of rolls each we'd pretty much have it covered.
> 
> Cutting costs.... I guess we could find a much cheaper place, but then we we'd lose racers because it would either be to small, or not up to their standards.
> 
> We could cut buying carpet and maybe Rider's would buy it for us every couple of years or so.
> 
> Garbage service, toilet paper, printer paper, trash bags.... again, maybe if everyone brought...??? The same thing with getting rid of the trash every week. Maybe people could take some to work with them and put it in the dumpster there??
> 
> Any other suggestions from anybody????? *


Why not ask people to donate the stuff that you have to have, plus some monetary donations. You know if me and Eric had the money we would be donating money for you. But such as the trash thing. I don't know how much Eric could fit in his car but even if you wanted to swing by our house before you go home to drop off all the trash in the dumpsters..we don't get charged for that. 

Just a though though.......


----------



## Rainn2378

Oh and let us know when you would be moving so we can try to get out there to help you guys.. I don't want you to get stuck doing it all by yourself.


----------



## Phat Dakota

The only problem I see with a mall location is that would they be happy with us being open before and after the time the mall is open. Almost every day we are open we would either be there before they open in the morning or well past the time they close at night. There are some nights last year, and even this short year we've had so far that we didn't get out of the track until after 1 or 2am. I'm sure they would have some concern about that I think, but it is a good option that is worth looking in to.


----------



## EthanW

*Late nights and starting times*

I see your point about the late nights and early mornings. I know most malls in the area open earlier for employees and also the mall walkers. As for the late nights if we started on time and kept the racing going we could finish a lot earlier. I know this has been a major topic in the past but I think part of that problem comes from the fact we need as many racers as we can get and will be flexible, if were in a high visabilty area (like a mall) hopefully will get some more new racers and therefore we can say racing starts at x - time and that's it. I know in my situation part of the problem is justifying leaving the significant other at home by herself for 10-12 hours if this were to happen I could say come along you can go shopping or whatever else.

As it is now I know with me and a few other racers it's a comprimise between racing and couch or No racing and nice warm bed with benefits. So I can only race every other weekend like I am now and that works fairly well. 

As far as the mall angle we should propose to the mall owners as a long term solution not just a quick fix. For example we will rent from you for 6 months every year for the next five years and we will take any space within the mall that is xxx minimum square feet. By doing so the mall owners know that for 6 months every year for the next five they will be at 80% occupancy and when were not there they will be at 70% occupancy as an example. We could even commit to doing our parking lot racing in the summer in there lot as well. 

Another benefit of a long term agreement with a mall would be that we could than try to attract some of the roving national races or events(Hpi Challenge) etc. Or even putting on our own new national event. Cleveland in November Grand Rapids in December.

Just a few more ideas to think about.


----------



## hankster

>>>For example we will rent from you for 6 months every year for the next five years<<<

Let's see, as an example, that would be $3000.00 per month for 6 months for 5 years. That is a total of $90,000.00

Who's going to step forward and sign a contract to commit to that? What happens if the club happens to fold? Would you pay that 90 grand out of your pocket? Sounds good just saying it but I doubt you'll find anyone willing to commit their home and everything they own for a club RC track.


----------



## Phat Dakota

HEAR YE, HEAR YE!!!

Come join us for the track packing-up party this Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I just got off of the phone with John and all I have to do is call the building owner and let him know what day/days we will be comming down to pack things up and he will be there to let us in. I have his # and will be letting him know I will be down there this weekend. I know this weekend is Cleveland, and Turkey day is comming up So I don't know how many of you will be able to come. But I know there has been a lot of response to the email and posts made about helping the club move.

I also got word from John that he looked at the Wayland building and even though it was more affordable it didn't meet our needs. There is one more building that could be a possibilty, but as of right now we are leaning towards the building on West River Drive. It also has another good feature or two as well. First off the building owner understands the hardships we have faced this season so far and is willing to cooperate with us. And the other is that his kids are racers of ours and is part of our "Racing Family" that shares the clubs' interests.

So keep an eye out on here, and I image John will be sending out an email to let everyone know as well, what times we will be down there. Also it would be wise to bring a cordless drill to help break down the track borders, and remove the electrical boxes from the pit tables.


----------



## Phat Dakota

hankster said:


> *>>>For example we will rent from you for 6 months every year for the next five years<<<
> 
> Let's see, as an example, that would be $3000.00 per month for 6 months for 5 years. That is a total of $90,000.00
> 
> Who's going to step forward and sign a contract to commit to that? What happens if the club happens to fold? Would you pay that 90 grand out of your pocket? Sounds good just saying it but I doubt you'll find anyone willing to commit their home and everything they own for a club RC track. *


Very good point Hank. I know that I can't, and wouldn't, commit to a finacial burden such as that and I'm sure none of the other directors could finacially be able to risk $90K on our club, even though we all wish we could have a permanent place that we could rely on.


----------



## EthanW

*Hey hank*

Well I'm assuming the club is organized as non profit under michigan law and most likely has it's own tax id number etc. Therfore the club itself is signing the lease not the individual the only liabiltiy would be assumed by the club. No of course whne teh club is entering the lease we would have to establish the following

How long the club has existed?

Number of members that the club has per year since inception?

Revenue generated for each race since the club was started?

My assumption with all of this is that for the last sevral yeasr the club has consistently paid 3000.00 a month rent now were negotiating for a long term lower monthly rent. After all it's always more to rent short term then it is long term.


----------



## John Warner

hankster said:


> *>>>For example we will rent from you for 6 months every year for the next five years<<<
> 
> Let's see, as an example, that would be $3000.00 per month for 6 months for 5 years. That is a total of $90,000.00
> 
> Who's going to step forward and sign a contract to commit to that? What happens if the club happens to fold? Would you pay that 90 grand out of your pocket? Sounds good just saying it but I doubt you'll find anyone willing to commit their home and everything they own for a club RC track. *


 Now there's something *I* can relate to _very_ well! But, 90,000.00..... not a chance!


----------



## Crazydave25

Times for Packing up.


I someone could post the times for packing up and tearing down this coming up weekend. I wil let as many people I know to try and help you guys out.

Dave


----------



## Guest

Andy I can help Fri. and Sat.I will charge my drill batteries tonight. Just post the times you are going to be there.Is there any heat in the building or do I need to dress for the cold.:lol:


----------



## Denney

I can be there too. Probably Fri and/or Sat with Drill.

Denney


----------



## EthanW

*FYI*

What are the advantages of filing a nonprofit corporation? 

If your nonprofit is granted tax-exempt status under 501(c)(3) of the Tax Code, your corporation will be exempt from payment of federal corporate income taxes. With federal income tax rates at between 15% to 34% this can amount to quite a tax savings.

A 501(c)(3) nonprofit is eligible to receive both public and private grants. Individual donors can claim a federal income tax deduction of up to 50% of income for donations made to 501(c)(3) groups.

Nonprofits also receive the same limited liability protection as for-profit companies. !!!!!!!*****This means that directors or trustees, officers, and members are typically not personally responsible for the debts and liabilities of the corporation.*****!!!!!!!!

Other benefits include:

A corporation's life is not dependent upon its members. A corporation possesses the feature of unlimited life. If an owner dies or wishes to sell their interest, the corporation will continue to exist and do business. 
Retirement funds and qualified retirement plans (like 401k) may be set up more easily with a corporation 
501(c)(3) corporations receive lower postal rates on some bulk mailings.


----------



## Rainn2378

Phat Dakota said:


> *HEAR YE, HEAR YE!!!
> 
> Come join us for the track packing-up party this Friday, Saturday and Sunday. I just got off of the phone with John and all I have to do is call the building owner and let him know what day/days we will be comming down to pack things up and he will be there to let us in. I have his # and will be letting him know I will be down there this weekend. I know this weekend is Cleveland, and Turkey day is comming up So I don't know how many of you will be able to come. But I know there has been a lot of response to the email and posts made about helping the club move.
> 
> I also got word from John that he looked at the Wayland building and even though it was more affordable it didn't meet our needs. There is one more building that could be a possibilty, but as of right now we are leaning towards the building on West River Drive. It also has another good feature or two as well. First off the building owner understands the hardships we have faced this season so far and is willing to cooperate with us. And the other is that his kids are racers of ours and is part of our "Racing Family" that shares the clubs' interests.
> 
> So keep an eye out on here, and I image John will be sending out an email to let everyone know as well, what times we will be down there. Also it would be wise to bring a cordless drill to help break down the track borders, and remove the electrical boxes from the pit tables. *


Hey Andy who owns the building on West River Dr.? Me and Eric wanna know...yes we are nosey!


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: ?*



crashmaster said:


> *rc12L34 i don't have the slitic clue *


the one up above...do you know who it is yet? If not i can't tell you...it's an ancient chinese secret!

:devil: :lol:


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: ?*



crashmaster said:


> *that is the only one i don't know yet please help me would you give me hints on who it is  *


You know him and he doesn't like Jerrod....Does that help you any??


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: ?*



crashmaster said:


> *please sandy i will be nice to eric on the track the next time we race *



HAHAHAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What as he passes you??? LMAO!!!


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: ?*



crashmaster said:


> *it must be obi no daa it is jeff herdis *


No that's OB1


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: ?*



crashmaster said:


> *if i recall corectly i beet hem the last time we raced the l is on you *


That was because he was glitching really really bad...But he fixed that...No more beat.....


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: ?*



crashmaster said:


> *yaeh yeah but i got new motors so he'll need help to beet me:roll: :devil: *


and how legal are they?


----------



## Rainn2378

Dave what server do you have?


----------



## Rainn2378

crashmaster said:


> *how dare you ask that ? *



I can ask anything i want


----------



## Phat Dakota

I need to call the building owner and let him know but I was planning on being at the track around noon or so all this weekend. And I don't know for sure about the heat, but I would have to guess it's not on.

And Sandy, Sorry for not being much help but all I can tell you about the guy's name is it's Jim. I forgot his last name, but he's known John for a while.

See everyone this weekend:wave: 

One last thing. I just wanted to wish all our racers heading off to Cleveland Tommorrow, GOOD LUCK GUYS!!!


----------



## Rainn2378

Phat Dakota said:


> *I need to call the building owner and let him know but I was planning on being at the track around noon or so all this weekend. And I don't know for sure about the heat, but I would have to guess it's not on.
> 
> And Sandy, Sorry for not being much help but all I can tell you about the guy's name is it's Jim. I forgot his last name, but he's known John for a while.
> 
> See everyone this weekend:wave:
> 
> One last thing. I just wanted to wish all our racers heading off to Cleveland Tommorrow, GOOD LUCK GUYS!!! *



That's alright Andy...i'll have Eric ask John....


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: ?*



crashmaster said:


> *hay what do you mean by server
> 
> hay andy moose wants to know i could pick up the body *


you know aol? or whichever one it is that you get online with


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: Re: Re: ?*



crashmaster said:


> *aol is that good or not good should i use another one *


I have aol...i've always had aol, for the last 4-5 years


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: Re: Re: Re: ?*



Rainn2378 said:


> *I have aol...i've always had aol, for the last 4-5 years *


You gotta look at people's profiles on hobbytalk...a lot of people put their screen names on there for aol and yahoo and stuff


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ?*



crashmaster said:


> *yea but that takes all the fun out of it *


Says who?


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: HEY PHAT*



crashmaster said:


> *andy moose wants me to come and pick up his body whin would be a good time *


Spell check?


----------



## Rainn2378

crashmaster said:


> *sandy i know my spelling suck leave me alone on that one plz *


Just picking on ya


----------



## hankster

>>>3000.00 a month rent now were negotiating for a long term lower monthly rent.<<<

I guess you have no idea the costs for a retail type footage. Prime footage is $100+ per sqaure foot, non prime would be about half that. Now figure a track needs 10K sqaure foot... 3 grand is a bargin.

Also, very few, if any, malls will contract with a non-profit (unless they are *well* established - i.e. Red Cross, Salvation Army, etc.) so as soon as it would be said a non-profit would be signing the contract they wouldn't want to talk to you.

Sorry, but even for a small run down mall, an extra hundred people once a week ain't squat. Almost any type of business would get 5 times that in a day.

My suggestion, try a "fair grounds" or other such community type org.


----------



## rc12l34

*Re: Re: ?*



Rainn2378 said:


> *You know him and he doesn't like Jerrod....Does that help you any?? *


 THAT'S not not ture i do not hate jayrod.he just doe's not like me.


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: Re: Re: ?*



rc12l34 said:


> *THAT'S not not ture i do not hate jayrod.he just doe's not like me. *


I didn't say hate...i said doesn't like...there is a difference...LOL


----------



## rc12l34

doe's not like or hate kind of the same in my eyes:devil:


----------



## Rainn2378

rc12l34 said:


> *doe's not like or hate kind of the same in my eyes:devil: *


Not for me....i try not to hate anybody...but there are people out there that i don't like but i still try to be nice to them. see my point?


----------



## rc12l34

Rainn2378 said:


> *Not for me....i try not to hate anybody...but there are people out there that i don't like but i still try to be nice to them. see my point? *


 i try to to be nice to but i don't hate anybody.


----------



## rc12l34

hey crash or you out there


----------



## John Warner

ROY....

Can you give AJ a call right now (it's like 11:30) as soon as you get the chance??? 269-948-9798 CALL HIM PLEASE!


----------



## Guest

John i would if i could but am work right now i don't get a break till 1:30 am sorry i wil be home about 8:00 am


----------



## John Warner

ric-o'-shea said:


> *John i would if i could but am work right now i don't get a break till 1:30 am sorry *


 NO PROBLEM, call him at 1:30 then, he'll be up waiting!!

ThankX!


----------



## John Warner

Dave W.

Hey, first of all thanks for letting me take your spare parts with me to Cleveland. Secondly, You mentioned coming down to check it out, and I wanted you to know that if you decide to stay overnight, your more than welcome to stay in one of our rooms since Mr. Stewart changed his mind and won't be joining us after all.

Lemme know!
(I'll have a computer in our rooms so if you post, I'll read it!)


----------



## psycho02

Can you post from down there john? You have got to keep us informed.:thumbsup:


----------



## EthanW

*Hankster and others*

100 per square foot I Think that must be per year since 100 x 10000 = 1,000,000 or a million dollars a month if your telling me that's what sears etc is paying there stores are at least 10,000 square feet. 

Well actually in the retail world a store that does $200 per square foot in sales a year is considered very profitable. ( I doubt they pay half that for rent sicne they still have to buy merchandise, pay employees, etc.)

Okay granted 100 or so people doesn't sound like a lot to a Rivertown or even a Woodland. But as I stated earlier I was thinking Roger's Plaza or even north kent malls that are trying to reinvent themselves as community focal points. IF anyone has every been to Reoger's plaza lately you'll notice there's a post office in there as well as other community type servics surrounded by a few stores. Now they are also remodeling the mall so that stores fronting 28th street have ther own entrances and have more of a downtown feel to them. In other words when complete you can either walk from store to store on the outside or the inside. In addition if you look at Rogers plaza it has stores such as big lots, KbToys outlet, Bargain Books etc. These are business that DO NOT GO INTO HIGH RENT MALLS. 

I guess if no one likes my ideas or thoughts that's fine but I do recall about 15 years ago an rc club in Grand rapids who used to run in malls and it worked back then and there was a lot less retail space back then. ( woodland and east brook, N orth kent and roger's plaza.) Now we have alpine Avenue, North Kent, Woodland, Centerpoint, roger's plaza, Rivertown, and west shore. 

All I was trying to do was propose a possible avenue the club could look into seriously in hopes of providing some stability and also in hopes of increasing the membership base. 

By the way Hank I have rented Retail space on Plainfield Avenue it's not that much. Also Community type buildings in Allegan or Ottawa would be easy they both have fair grounds but to the best of my knowledege Kent does not.


----------



## nitrorod

Ethan- I think that your comments are great. You must have some expereance in this area and I think that is a great thing for our club to have in its member base. Please dont get discuraged and stop. I think that the idea of North Kent or Rogers is a great one.


----------



## nitrorod

*Re: Re: Re: ?*

Thats funny I dont even know who you are but I dont like you? Something doesn't sound right to me.




rc12l34 said:


> *THAT'S not not ture i do not hate jayrod.he just doe's not like me. *


----------



## rc12l34

Relax nitrorod rainn2378 is just try to start some crap.


----------



## psycho02

Oviatts r/c in traverse city was in a mall for quite some time I am sure that they can give us some good insight on how things go from being in a mall.


----------



## EthanW

I also believe the appleton wisconsin club runs in a mall. Maybe we could talk to them. 

Also regarding sponsers or lack of sponsers. It might be easier to attract a sponser if we were in a high visablity location. After all why would Ryders advertise in a building full of racers when we all shop there already? If we were in a mall or similar high traffic area we would be advertising to a larger audience for our sponsers.

I also read where one fairly succesful club in the cincinnati area started out in a retail location and now has a permanent facilty.(tri- city rc club I think)

Another benefit of finding a long term solution would be that we could focus more on racing and less on figuring out where were going to race next week. Remember what happened last year with the skating rink. How much time, effort and money did that take? 

Have we found a solution yet for Off road track in the summer? 

Remember more exposure = more new racers

More new racers = more club revenue to make it better

Thanks nitro rod.

Does anyone else have anything to say regarding this matter? Likes, Dislikes, Ideas? 


Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## Phat Dakota

I have something to say reguarding this matter. It's all great and everything but it seems like your beating the dead horse here. The club doesn't have the resources of the funds to go into a mall type facility, even if it is at someplace like Roger's plaza or wherever. Hank made a really good point, even stores in a stip mall type place like Rider's is in gets a lot more than 100 people per day through the door. And I can just imagine what the looks on their faces woulod be when we tell them that we're a non-profit organization.

I personnaly believe that depending on the way things work out with the new place, we may have a long term solution to our location needs. Only time will tell.

As far as sponserships goes we have some very prominante sponsers being Rider's, Cousin's Subs and Hobby World. Rider's gives our members discounts on merchandice AND a secure place to race during the summertime in the parking lot. Rider's, Cousin's Subs, and the rest of the strip mall where we race during the summer have all agreed to split the cost of having the parking lot re-surfaced for the club and the club would only be putting out a very small percentage of the cost. Hobby world has just come on board and as of right now they give discounts to club members. But as you say, why should these places even sponsor us if we already visit their stores anyway?? Simple, Because it makes the club more visible and brings more people to the club. I would have to guess at least 25 people have joined the club in just the 5 weeks we have been open. I know I have been in contact with a very well known restaurant in the area about sponsoring a parking lot race for this summer, and one of our other races has been doing the same with the company he works for.

I remember exactly what happened with the skating rink last year. And we wouldn't have had one single problem with that if the construction of the adjacent building wouldn't have broken just about every major plumbing, electrical, and fire code in the books just to try and save a buck. We just got stuck between the preverbial rock and the hard place, b/c the inspectors didn't know that the two buildings were seperate uses so they shut everything down.

As far as the off-road track in the summer. We were at two seperate facilities last summer and on both occasions there was not enough of a turn-out to support another off-road track in west michigan. We were competing against Raw Roots, Hesperia, R'n-L, Vicksburg, and Lansing for Racers. 

But don't you remember last year when we had a MARS sponsored event in the skating rink, and don't forget the CRL series that came to town, and will be returning in Jan. Between those 2 races we had almost 200 racers for just two race days. That sounds like pretty good exposure don't you think?

I think that the ideas you have are worthy of noting but as of this season is concerned it's too little too late.


----------



## Fred Knapp

EthanW said:


> *I also believe the appleton wisconsin club runs in a mall. Maybe we could talk to them.
> 
> Also regarding sponsers or lack of sponsers. It might be easier to attract a sponser if we were in a high visablity location. After all why would Ryders advertise in a building full of racers when we all shop there already? If we were in a mall or similar high traffic area we would be advertising to a larger audience for our sponsers.
> 
> I also read where one fairly succesful club in the cincinnati area started out in a retail location and now has a permanent facilty.(tri- city rc club I think)
> 
> Another benefit of finding a long term solution would be that we could focus more on racing and less on figuring out where were going to race next week. Remember what happened last year with the skating rink. How much time, effort and money did that take?
> 
> Have we found a solution yet for Off road track in the summer?
> 
> Remember more exposure = more new racers
> 
> More new racers = more club revenue to make it better
> 
> Thanks nitro rod.
> 
> Does anyone else have anything to say regarding this matter? Likes, Dislikes, Ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ethan *


The Tri-State R/C Auto Racers is a diverse group of r/c and racing enthusiasts. We have been fortunate enough to attract members from many segments of our community. Below is a short synopsis of our club history.

Started in 1984 by Marty Runge, Rich Rosenberg, and Mike Ross 
Early tracks were set up and tore down weekly at either the Showcase Cinema lot in Fairfield or Crestview Mall in Kentucky. 
In 1986, they moved to their new permanent home at the Kings Mill Outlets Mall in Mason. This was one of the few permanent racing facilities in the United States, much to the envy of other R/C clubs, despite the horrible tire wear and hard 4x4 boards.


----------



## EthanW

*Thank you knapster*

In response

Well I understand it is not going to happen this year or maybe not even until late next year. But it seems to me the club has tried racing in gr at woodland (problems) standale (problems) Lowell (don't know what happened there) Cascade(problems) Now that's within the last 12 months. 

So lets try to find a long term solution. Come up with a plan, get the support of the landlord, and get the blessing's of the local government.

I believe it was john himself who said w ebasically don't have any sponsers in an earlier post.

Now the building your talking about currently sounds great. But If you owned the building we you wnat to rent to a six month tenenet and then when six months was up and some else came along tell them they can only rent for six months cause another place has it for six months? Good luck with that.

Now I don't know how often you go to some of the local malls around town but with the exception of Rivertown and Woodland. All of them have open space even during the busiest retail months before Christmas. Granted a 100 or so racers isn't that big a deal but there families that come with them would be a big deal If each racer brought 2 people with them that would be 300 people. Which isn't bad. Now you mention these big races with 200 racers and each brings two people that's 600 people. 

Now if your looking at the whole picture a good sale at a mall etc draws a lot of people for those days. but it's only those days. The club could actually say we will bring 100 people every weekend consistently for 6 months. 

Now any retailer can run a sale but let me say most if not every retailer would rather have repeat customers than anything else. 

Non profit is not a swear word. Many malls will rent to non profits that's not even an issue. For example If you were to own a mall and a new retail store come sto you and says we want to rent space you check them out there brand new no history so you ask for first and last rent etc. they sign a 5 year lease. Well 6 months or year down the road they go bankrupt. YOU have nothing against them. Now you have a non profit that provides Family entertainment. For the last 3 years every 6 months they have rented buildings to the tune of 3000 a month. they aren't in competition with your other tenents, They'll take any space available, and to top it off they will attract a crowd.

As other people have said and I'll say it's an idea to look into and try to come up with a plan, support and most important implement it.

But it's very important that even though we may have a place for this winter and maybe next winter we need to come up with a long term solution.

Regarding our sponsers what a joke they give us discounts off there retail prices which are higher than mail order or even R and L in Kalamazoo. Do you think Jeff gordan gets a discount off a new Chevy? ( he most likely is given a new chevy and a whole pile of money) The success of our club equates more racers, more racers mean more customers for ryders, hobby world etc. They need to pay cold hard cash or we need to find new sponsers. If you do a search on the net you will find many hobby shops that build, own and operate the track so they can have more customers.(R&L) Now the club does everything and the stores reap the benefits and they give us a discount to buy more stuff.


----------



## Rainn2378

rc12l34 said:


> *Relax nitrorod rainn2378 is just try to start some crap.  *


I'm trying to start some crap? HUH that's funny...i didn't say he didn't like you...you did....and i havrd you say you don't like him..so don't try to put stuff on me... Oh and by the way i was trying to give hints to crash as to who you are...since someone doesn't doesn't want a whole lot of people knowing.


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: Thank you knapster*



EthanW said:


> *In response
> 
> Well I understand it is not going to happen this year or maybe not even until late next year. But it seems to me the club has tried racing in gr at woodland (problems) standale (problems) Lowell (don't know what happened there) Cascade(problems) Now that's within the last 12 months.
> 
> So lets try to find a long term solution. Come up with a plan, get the support of the landlord, and get the blessing's of the local government.
> 
> I believe it was john himself who said w ebasically don't have any sponsers in an earlier post.
> 
> Now the building your talking about currently sounds great. But If you owned the building we you wnat to rent to a six month tenenet and then when six months was up and some else came along tell them they can only rent for six months cause another place has it for six months? Good luck with that.
> 
> Now I don't know how often you go to some of the local malls around town but with the exception of Rivertown and Woodland. All of them have open space even during the busiest retail months before Christmas. Granted a 100 or so racers isn't that big a deal but there families that come with them would be a big deal If each racer brought 2 people with them that would be 300 people. Which isn't bad. Now you mention these big races with 200 racers and each brings two people that's 600 people.
> 
> Now if your looking at the whole picture a good sale at a mall etc draws a lot of people for those days. but it's only those days. The club could actually say we will bring 100 people every weekend consistently for 6 months.
> 
> Now any retailer can run a sale but let me say most if not every retailer would rather have repeat customers than anything else.
> 
> Non profit is not a swear word. Many malls will rent to non profits that's not even an issue. For example If you were to own a mall and a new retail store come sto you and says we want to rent space you check them out there brand new no history so you ask for first and last rent etc. they sign a 5 year lease. Well 6 months or year down the road they go bankrupt. YOU have nothing against them. Now you have a non profit that provides Family entertainment. For the last 3 years every 6 months they have rented buildings to the tune of 3000 a month. they aren't in competition with your other tenents, They'll take any space available, and to top it off they will attract a crowd.
> 
> As other people have said and I'll say it's an idea to look into and try to come up with a plan, support and most important implement it.
> 
> But it's very important that even though we may have a place for this winter and maybe next winter we need to come up with a long term solution.
> 
> Regarding our sponsers what a joke they give us discounts off there retail prices which are higher than mail order or even R and L in Kalamazoo. Do you think Jeff gordan gets a discount off a new Chevy? ( he most likely is given a new chevy and a whole pile of money) The success of our club equates more racers, more racers mean more customers for ryders, hobby world etc. They need to pay cold hard cash or we need to find new sponsers. If you do a search on the net you will find many hobby shops that build, own and operate the track so they can have more customers.(R&L) Now the club does everything and the stores reap the benefits and they give us a discount to buy more stuff. *



Now i heard this last year and i don't know if it still holds true..but for one thing if we have a permanant building and there are no outdoors racing at Riders...then we lose that sponsorship. They would hold their own races there and then we have no racers during that time of year...what would be the point? No matter where we go someone is going to complain about it. It just doesn't make any difference. We don't get enough racers as it is. John has been putting money in out of pocket for how many years? And now that there is talk of a year round place..i just don't see it happening. Personally I don't see how the doors are staying open with as little turn out as there has been. I vote no for a mall. No matter what mall your in it's going to be expensive. Roger's is upping rents right now, how do you think they are paying for the renovations? And Kbtoys is in some of the expensive malls. Like Rivertown Crossings, Woodland, they are a nationwide toy store..they have money to spare. We don't.


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: Thank you knapster*

As i said earlier the thinking we are going to consistantly get 100 racers every weekend is not thinking ahead. You can't predict whether someone is going to go race or not and saying for sure that they are is ridiculous. Second, as to the non-profit bit. Who's to say that they would't go after John for the rest of the money owed him if the club was shut down. He is listed as the president. That would be money owed by the club which he is president of. Just because someplace closes doesn't mean that the bills just go away. I know this from experience. And if we had problems with the place after signing your "5 year lease" we'd be stuck there or else we'd have to break said lease and still have to pay them money. I don't see how it would work. And last, at least the hobby shops have given us something. Tyrone has marked stuff down for us i don't know how many times. They have their own business to run, it's not like they are going to start paying all our bills for us. But they do help on stuff that they can. New pavement to race on? Discounts? Stuff to raffle off on big race days? Not a lot of places will do stuff for an r/c club because they don't consider it a sport or even a hobby. But at least some places do. And personally i think it's better than having nothing given.


----------



## EthanW

It's the Kb toys outlet or clearence store if you will. The rents aren't that high in rogers plaza for all businesses. Some are real low as a service to the community.(Post Office)Also those renovations on the front are in hopes of attracting new buisnesses yes those rents will be higher but the ones in the back with no fronatge on 28th would be lower. Last time I was at rogers plaze over 50 % of the space wae empty. 

I've never stated we would race year round. 


The point is this

WE move around to much there isn't a great source of info where we will be therefore the only people who race are the ones from this area or that know someone.

How would you feel if you drove to the building this weekend from 1 1/2 hours away only to see everyone packing it up?

Do you think this may affect turnout? 

Now just so everyone is clear I'm not complaining about anything. I'm just trying to get an idea out that would benefit the club.

re: Lease an earlier post explained that a non profit corporation is liable not the members nor the officers. 

Re: number of Racers - yes we can't predict the number of racers but you also can't predict your sales as a retail store nor can we predict if the lions will win tommorow or not. But based on history we can say the lines most likely will win they always do decnt on turkey day. Our sale swill be apporximetly x, and we should have x amount of racers.

RE: Problems with location - Well if we go into this prepared we will be negotiating with the landlord on what we will be doing and what we won't be doing in turn the landlord will commit to some obligations if either of these are not met the contract can be voided Legally if necessary.

Re: Sponsers thats great but truth be told what this club is about is racing RC cars and they break and we need parts and ryders sells them. Racing typically breaks and requires more equipment then back yard bashing and ryders sells these items. I'm not saying cut them off or demand money. But truth be told if we have a consistant location and and more racers ryders does better and makes more money what is that worth to tyrone? 

The success of any endeavor whether it be business, Marriage, Sports, or racing is PLANNING and STABILITY. At this point we don't know where we will race next week or even next month, why is this because we find someone willing to rent for x amount of dollars rather than try to find a partner(race location and hobby shops) for long term success and stability.


----------



## Rainn2378

EthanW said:


> *It's the Kb toys outlet or clearence store if you will. The rents aren't that high in rogers plaza for all businesses. Some are real low as a service to the community.(Post Office)Also those renovations on the front are in hopes of attracting new buisnesses yes those rents will be higher but the ones in the back with no fronatge on 28th would be lower. Last time I was at rogers plaze over 50 % of the space wae empty.
> 
> I've never stated we would race year round.
> 
> 
> The point is this
> 
> WE move around to much there isn't a great source of info where we will be therefore the only people who race are the ones from this area or that know someone.
> 
> How would you feel if you drove to the building this weekend from 1 1/2 hours away only to see everyone packing it up?
> 
> Do you think this may affect turnout?
> 
> Now just so everyone is clear I'm not complaining about anything. I'm just trying to get an idea out that would benefit the club.
> 
> re: Lease an earlier post explained that a non profit corporation is liable not the members nor the officers.
> 
> Re: number of Racers - yes we can't predict the number of racers but you also can't predict your sales as a retail store nor can we predict if the lions will win tommorow or not. But based on history we can say the lines most likely will win they always do decnt on turkey day. Our sale swill be apporximetly x, and we should have x amount of racers.
> 
> RE: Problems with location - Well if we go into this prepared we will be negotiating with the landlord on what we will be doing and what we won't be doing in turn the landlord will commit to some obligations if either of these are not met the contract can be voided Legally if necessary.
> 
> Re: Sponsers thats great but truth be told what this club is about is racing RC cars and they break and we need parts and ryders sells them. Racing typically breaks and requires more equipment then back yard bashing and ryders sells these items. I'm not saying cut them off or demand money. But truth be told if we have a consistant location and and more racers ryders does better and makes more money what is that worth to tyrone?
> 
> The success of any endeavor whether it be business, Marriage, Sports, or racing is PLANNING and STABILITY. At this point we don't know where we will race next week or even next month, why is this because we find someone willing to rent for x amount of dollars rather than try to find a partner(race location and hobby shops) for long term success and stability. *


Well being as to how when Eric goes racing we drive about 45mins to get there where it is now. And once it's moved..yes they are packing up and moving to West River Dr...that will be about an hour maybe longer. There is no stability with r/c cars....never was. At least not in G.R. Even before GLRC was around and we were racing with Rivertown there was no stability. And Rivertown had a lot worse buildings then what GLRC has had. I remember one where the water leaked all the track and we still stayed there.

But this is my opinion. And i am not going to force my opinion on anybody. I've stated what i thought. And god knows we have been helping out with this for however many years it's been since they were out by Gun Lake. Yes John i remember dropping Eric off at Landman's(?) when you guys rented the back part of the building. So anyway i do believe that on most stuff we know what is going on. And i just don't see a mall type thing happening. 

One other thing i do have to say about a going into a mall. If we did that and people come in and check it out (like outdoors season) who would be the ones to keep all the kids off the track. Because you know that would be a problem. 

Anyway...new subject...we already have a new building so it doesn't matter if we go to a mall or not...


----------



## Fred Knapp

> The success of any endeavor whether it be business, Marriage, Sports, or racing is PLANNING and STABILITY. [/B]


Amen to that.


----------



## Phat Dakota

*ENOUGH FROM THE PEANUT GALLERY ETHAN*

Ethan, please for god's sake drop it. If you so enthusiasctic about this than by all means go for it. But I think we are all aware of the point you are trying to make, you have only been trying to beat our heads in with it for the past few days now. And if you are suggesting that this club is run poorly than by all means you can take over and find us this pot of gold at the mall you think is so beneficial. And I'm not sure if you can actually read or not but what part of all the stores at the strip mall are willing to pay to have the parking lot re-srufaced for us and we would only pay a small %. And if you don't think that we are dedicated at running this club, then I guess them me almost getting thrown in jail ths past weekend while busting my hump for the club isn't dedicated enough or something. Why don't you do what's best and drop it, b/c I for one and other people that actually know what's going on with our situation really don't appreciate you trying to tell us how do things.


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: ENOUGH FROM THE PEANUT GALLERY ETHAN*



Phat Dakota said:


> *Ethan, please for god's sake drop it. If you so enthusiasctic about this than by all means go for it. But I think we are all arware of the point you are trying to make, you have only been trying to beat our heads in with it for the past few days now. And if you are suggesting that this club is run poorly than by all means you can take over and find us this pot of gold at the mall you think is so beneficial. And I'm not sure if you can actually read or not but what part of all the stores at the strip mall are willing to pay to have the parking lot re-srufaced for us and we would only pay a small %. And if you don't think that we are dedicated at running this club, then I guess them me almost getting thrown in jail ths past weekend while busting my hump for the club isn't dedicated enough or something. Why don't you do what's best and drop it, b/c I for one and other people that eactually know what's going on with our situation really don't appreciate you trying to tell us how do things. *


AMEN to that!!! Andy me and Eric appreciate ya! You, Johnny Boy, and Freddy...


----------



## Crazydave25

All i can say is wow.

If I win a million dollars, I will build a track for you all and everyone can race for free. as a matter of fact. all you will need to bring is your cars. I will supply the cells, the chargers, and the constantly flowing keg of beer. 

Enough of that dream though


I can't wait until the next place gets up and running. I was ready to race all week.


----------



## Rainn2378

Crazydave25 said:


> *All i can say is wow.
> 
> If I win a million dollars, I will build a track for you all and everyone can race for free. as a matter of fact. all you will need to bring is your cars. I will supply the cells, the chargers, and the constantly flowing keg of beer.
> 
> Enough of that dream though
> 
> 
> I can't wait until the next place gets up and running. I was ready to race all week. *



You sound like Eric..he keeps talking about if we get enough money in our lawsuit then he's buying land to build a building and an offroad track for the club.... 

you gonna have whiskey with that beer??? LOL


----------



## nitrorod

*Re: ENOUGH FROM THE PEANUT GALLERY ETHAN*

I feel that Ethan should continue to express his ideas for the benefit of all of us. As far as someone taking over the club because they dont like the way it is run I think that happened a while back and the poor guy was strung up in the town square.



Phat Dakota said:


> *Ethan, please for god's sake drop it. If you so enthusiasctic about this than by all means go for it. But I think we are all aware of the point you are trying to make, you have only been trying to beat our heads in with it for the past few days now. And if you are suggesting that this club is run poorly than by all means you can take over and find us this pot of gold at the mall you think is so beneficial. And I'm not sure if you can actually read or not but what part of all the stores at the strip mall are willing to pay to have the parking lot re-srufaced for us and we would only pay a small %. And if you don't think that we are dedicated at running this club, then I guess them me almost getting thrown in jail ths past weekend while busting my hump for the club isn't dedicated enough or something. Why don't you do what's best and drop it, b/c I for one and other people that actually know what's going on with our situation really don't appreciate you trying to tell us how do things. *


----------



## nitrorod

*Re: Re: ENOUGH FROM THE PEANUT GALLERY ETHAN*

What am I chump change?



Rainn2378 said:


> *AMEN to that!!! Andy me and Eric appreciate ya! You, Johnny Boy, and Freddy... *


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: Re: Re: ENOUGH FROM THE PEANUT GALLERY ETHAN*



nitrorod said:


> *What am I chump change? *


Well you know.....you do exactly what Eric does and did in the past so....then i would have to appreciate him too...


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: Re: ENOUGH FROM THE PEANUT GALLERY ETHAN*



nitrorod said:


> *I feel that Ethan should continue to express his ideas for the benefit of all of us. As far as someone taking over the club because they dont like the way it is run I think that happened a while back and the poor guy was strung up in the town square. *



Yes he should express his ideas but not to the point of trying to make everybody do it and/or agree with him...


----------



## nitrorod

*Re: Re: Re: ENOUGH FROM THE PEANUT GALLERY ETHAN*

That would be a dictatorship and we dont want that.



Rainn2378 said:


> *Yes he should express his ideas but not to the point of trying to make everybody do it and/or agree with him... *


----------



## Rainn2378

nitrorod said:


> *That would be a dictatorship and we dont want that. *



Yeah and it felt like he was trying to bash his point home, instead of stating it and leaving it at that.


----------



## EthanW

*Hey all sorry if I offend anyone*

I never ment to dictate or offend anyone I'm sorry.

I just figured John and some of the other more active memebers of the club would maybe want to look at something else. In addition I thought some of the club member may be sick of packing up and moving mid season and having questions about where were gonna be next year. I also never said anyone was undedicated or anything bad about the club. I thing the level of dedication by members of this club has been very high, but this can be stressful to thos members as well. I thought maybe this would be easier for people like john etc. 

I loved it when it was at the skating rink it was a great setup and very visable as well as easy to get to if we could have negotiated a longer term lease we most likely would still be there. But we went into it negotiating for 6 months or so. I don't believe West river is going to be bad but is it going to be avialable next year? or the year after? 

So moving forward after this season runs out lets try to find a landlord that always has space even if it's not the same space year in and year out as long as the space is close to each other. Whether that's a mall, fairgrounds, hotel or whatever. At least we would know who were renting from and were not trying out a new landlord every year.

I also never meant for everyone to agree with me. It's a club after all there is bound to be some disagreements. The only thing I did discourage was a closed mind in that another alternative is dismissed before it is even discussed(formally) or looked into. 


I also tried to respond to every point made and explain where I thought maybe that was incorrect or too dismal.

Just so everyone knows I've only been involved with the club for just over a year I typically race where it is convienent and the people are nice. In both cases the club meets my needs. But there are times where I don't know when or where the club will be racing consistently. In addition since I'm 1 hour to 1:15 minutes one way it's hard for me to come and help with setup etc. when we move during the week.(I also travel for work 2 weeks out of the month)It would be easier for me and I assume others if we just had to setup in the fall and take down in the spring. It also woudl be nice to know that racing will be every weekend at one place. Since I've joined that hasen't been the case at all. Between being closed last november, the stuff with the off road tracks and now this november. Now granted none of these things were the clubs fault nor any individual within the club.

I guess if anyone wants to discuss anything else with me feel free to email me. Otherwise at the request of the censors I'll discontinue posting on this matter.

Ethan


----------



## DamageIncRacing

OK- time for my two cents worth...
As far as where we race, as long as we have somewhere to race, I will be there. I have raced in everything from quansit(?) huts to warehouses. One place was so small you would have been hard pressed to fit 25-30 people in. As for the mall idea, its just that, an idea. Granted the exposure would be good but remember what else we would be bringing to the mall. The smell of tire dope, dust from the tire truers (right STEVEN!), plus all the trash people seem to generate during a weekend of racing. I mean, all you have to do is look at ANY of our past locations after a weekend of racing to see that we must have some REALLY BIG SLOBS in our midst. I would venture to say that roughly 80% of the racers in any given weekend leave pop cans, food wrappers, broken parts, and other junk laying around, thinking "its not my job to clean". Do you honestly think the mall, ANY mall, is going to put up with that? Plus, do you think all the yelling, cussing (yes even though it IS a family club),and hot tempers at times will be welcomed? I think as long as we have a building that suits our need, we should just be glad we have somewhere to go. So what if its too long a drive from Kalamazoo, or Lansing, or Holland, from what I've been reading it sounds like people aren't going to be happy unless they have a track in they're back yard. Face it, no matter where the track is, WE WILL HAVE TO GET OFF OUR BUTTS, LOAD UP THE CARS, AND DRIVE! It's not easy running a club, I'm sure John would be happy to tell you about all the hassles. I can also think of another club that reformed last year that we haven't heard anything about. Running a track is expensive, its not all what you see.


Well, thats my input...


----------



## Phat Dakota

Ok Boys and Girls. I will be at the track this Friday at NOON to start the load-up. I will also be picking up the keys to the new place Friday Morning so we will be able to hopefully gett all of this done and everything moved by Sunday night. The only snag I see is that I don't have a CDL and John usually drives the bus to and from where we need it. So if someone with a CDL would like to volunteer to take the bus for a spin to relocate I would greatly appreciate it. But if it comes down to it I could drive it. Thanks again for everyones help, and I talked to John while he was on the road today and he expressed his thanks to me and everyone for pitching in during a crazy time. See ya on FRIday at NOON!!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

And J-Rod don't worry your not chump change, I seem to remeber someone having doubts about the place we are getting ready to leave. It turned out you were right


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Hey bad andy what is this you speak off, picking keys up to the new place fri monin!(morning ok) are we to assume that the west river drive location is next on the agenda? And as far as having a cdl well john and I beliieve it wwwhen i say he doesn't have one either? if your stuck driving the big diesel,? remember that the air brakes will not let you move untill enough pressure has built up in the reserve tanks! and then you must release the air from the brakes and away you go! no i'm not a cdl holder but i did sleap in a holiday inn last night:lol: any way i'm not sure if willbe there to help but i will try!
let's just go racing!!!!!!!!!!!:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Peety,

Yes sir I do have a CDL license, in fact I've had one now for over 30 years. And.... NO ONE needs a CDL to drive the bus anyway because it doesn't have air brakes.

Yes, we are in Cleveland!!


----------



## psycho02

> _
> As far as the off-road track in the summer. We were at two seperate facilities last summer and on both occasions there was not enough of a turn-out to support another off-road track in west michigan. We were competing against Raw Roots, Hesperia, R'n-L, Vicksburg, and Lansing for Racers. [/B]_


_ 

Andy as far as the off-road tracks last summer if you remember we had a very favorable turnout in standale we just got shut down by some nosy fun hating neighbors and a VERY conservative local government. As far as lowell it had a smaller turnout because of being out in lowell but again neighbors and government are what really did in the lowell track. 

As far as indoor and the lack of a stable building. I am sure that i will hear it again from everybody who was VERY opposed to it . But the club had a very realistic chance to secure a very CHEAP and STABLE place to race but nobody and I mean NOBODY wanted to drive to west olive. Chad and his father have more land and more resources (money) than they know what to do with He was prepared to build indoor off-road and CARPET tracks NOW. AND he was also prepared to put in an asphalt track to run on-road on next summer but the feed back on here was so negative I think he decided to keep it at just the indoor off-road because he got enough positive feedback about that.

With that said I am not trying to piss anybody off or start any arguments AND I support anything that the leadership of the club wants to do because I know that it is hard to run a club like this and I appreciate the effort that it takes._


----------



## Rainn2378

psycho02 said:


> *
> As far as indoor and the lack of a stable building. I am sure that i will hear it again from everybody who was VERY opposed to it . But the club had a very realistic chance to secure a very CHEAP and STABLE place to race but nobody and I mean NOBODY wanted to drive to west olive. Chad and his father have more land and more resources (money) than they know what to do with He was prepared to build indoor off-road and CARPET tracks NOW. AND he was also prepared to put in an asphalt track to run on-road on next summer but the feed back on here was so negative I think he decided to keep it at just the indoor off-road because he got enough positive feedback about that.
> 
> *


I am not going to start a fight with you about this but the building wasn't even built yet right? And with as far away from a hobby shop it is... it wouldn't be worth it...


Andy i don't think we are going to be able to help this weekend but if you guys are going to be down there next week, maybe we can make it to help y'all out then. Don't know but we will try.


----------



## psycho02

The building will be built but it will not have a carpet track,It will only have an indoor dirt track. And it would have been built with both dirt and carpet tracks if there were enough positive responses. And I disagree it WOULD have been worth it because there would have been lights there would have been heat and you would'nt have to move the club and worry about being ready in time for the crl race. And as far as being close to a hobby shop. Honestly what does riders really do for the club in the winter time Nothing that I can see. that 10% is not a big deal when u consider that if u are in tight with someone who works there u can get a whole lot more than 10% off and besides how many of us are truly buying all of our stuff from the local shops. Most of us are buying our stuff on-line now anyways.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Oh for crying out loud people- DROP IT! We have a building that meets our needs, wether it was built for us or not. Read my earlier post about people not going to be happy unless they have a track in their back yard. If you want to know why the turnout has been so low this year, in my opinion all you have to do is look at whats being said on here!


And Andy, John is right . You don't need a CDL to drive the bus. Youj may need a chauffers but you should be ok to drive it... I would help this weekend but plans have already been made for me... The usual...


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Food for thought*



> AND he was also prepared to put in an asphalt track to run on-road on next summer [/B]


If you build it, they will come.


----------



## psycho02

You will need at least a class c cdl with an air brake endorsement to be legal. And as far as DROPPING IT I disagree. The problem that has plagued this club for the last 3 or 4 years is where are we gonna race and can we afford it. I am not saying there is one perfect solution, but until you find a permanent building that won't kill you on rent this is something that needs to be discussed until it is solved. And NO I don't care about it being in my backyard. Nobody travels ANY further than I do to race throughout the year. If the west olive situation was in byron center or Wayland or even anywhere 100 miles away from me I would still support it just as much. The turnouts are low because nobody knows where in the hell we are half the time AND you are now gonna lose at least 3 race weekends because you have to move the club From yet another building so how many people do you think you will lose because they are not on-line and don't feel like trying to play guess where the r/c track is. It is hard enough to get any new people out when half of the ones you have fall to the wayside everytime you move. There are already a handful of racers that I can think of that raced with us last year that I have not seen this year, How many more are we gonna lose with this move?





Freddy: I think he might just do it anyways.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ken, approximately how far would this facility be from Grand Rapids?


----------



## psycho02

The west olive location is right off of u.s. 31 freddy I would say time wise it would probably take you more than a half hour but less than an hour to get there from the center of Grand Rapids. But like I am trying to get across. The location is not what I am pusing It was the thought of the facility that they want to build and the fact that they would not be trying to make a profit from this facility.


----------



## Fred Knapp

I understand Ken, I've been driving all over this year. Detroit, Canton, Adrian and Lansing just to name a few. I think if people really want to play with their toys bad enough they'll drive wherever.
If setting up a facility for dirt or even on road is you and your friends passion then you should go for it.


----------



## psycho02

Well to be honest Freddy I really don't have alot to do with it. But the guy that does, I believe that next summer he will build it up. And I see Freddy u are getting to be a road warrior like me when u get that itch to race it does'nt matter how far away u have to go. Hell twice last year I made the trip across state and stayed in a hotel room on friday nights just so I could race at larry's indoor dirt track over by detroit. once the racing bug grabs u there is not a whole lot u can do about it.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Oh how true and how much fun it is.


----------



## psycho02

I DEFINITELY agree with that.


----------



## hankster

One of the most successful track that I raced at was located in a building that was upstairs from an old warehouse (yes, you had to carry your RC gear up 25 foot of narrow metal stairs that were outside). It was cold inside, had poor lighting and was in a run down industrial area of town. The wooden floor under the carpet was so warped that the cars would "get air" going down one of the straights. But week after week they would get 80+ racers on race day for close to 10 years.

Once people figure out that it isn't so much the track or the location of the track that makes a track successful they will have the key to a successful track.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

*Re: Food for thought*



knapster said:


> *If you build it, they will come. *


Hiya freddy! I just hope that since the ok was fiven by the mall that the club is able to put aside a few extra dineros to have the part that we need to make it happen? :roll: 
hope everyone that did go to cleavland is having a good time, and for evryone have a great thanksgiving!


----------



## Fred Knapp

hankster said:


> *Once people figure out that it isn't so much the track or the location of the track that makes a track successful they will have the key to a successful track. *


So true, and the sooner people figure this out the better.


----------



## EthanW

*hey hank*

is that the track in canada? on the second floor your talking about?


----------



## John Warner

Pete, Andy....

The bus has hydraulic brakes, NOT air brakes. When Fred and I were looking to buy a bus, that was one of our considerations knowing that with air brakes, it changes the classification of drivers allowed to operate it.


----------



## hankster

The track was not in Canada. BTW, the track is no longer there. It was moved because they had to tear down the building because it was unsafe. It was taken over by new owners and only gets 20 or so racers per week.


----------



## psycho02

Again, John Warner showing off his infinite wisdom. That was a good call on not getting a bus without air brakes as it does cause a bunch of headaches with liscensing and endoresements. NOW for the important stuff. How are things going in Cleveland John? give us some details.


----------



## Fred Knapp

hankster said:


> *Once people figure out that it isn't so much the track or the location of the track that makes a track successful they will have the key to a successful track. *


 *Elements of Success in Life & Business *  


I) *THE ABILITY TO STAY FOCUSED & MOTIVATED* 
---a) set Goals & figure out where you want to go and how long you wish to achieve that objective 
---b) Plan what has to be done to reach these objectives
---c) Techniques in motivation;
-------1) place tangible portraits of your dreams and aspirations and things you wish to obtain by your success. This means cutting out pictures of your dream Car or Boat or House and placing it at your mirror so every morning your reminded and motivated to obtain these things through your objectives.
-------2) I’m sorry to say that remembering your bills need to be paid is also a motivating factor.

II)*YOUR LEVEL OF COMMITMENT IS IMPORTANT* 
---a) your desire to reach these objectives can be seen in the way you might put off things important to reaching your goals.
---b) Success reflects the way you develop the commitment 
-------1) Through Use of Tools like Knowledge/Info
-------2) Time in the way you prospect and search out for answers and connections
-------3) Willing to take risks like emotional or personal sacrifices. 
-------4) Release of the ego to accept failure and tolerance of mistakes. 
-------5) The willingness to accept change

III) *IMPROVING YOUR OWN SELF ESTEEM* 
---a) Seeing how others can do it then having the confidence to realize you are made up of the same potential and there is no reason you can’t succeed as they have.
---b) Staying focused as to not letting nay sayers get in the way of your goal and dream because they are lacking they wish to bring you down with them in jealousy. 

IV)*TRAINING YOURSELF TO SUCCEED* 
---a) learn from the ones who have achieved these objectives. 
-------1) Study how others operate and achieve these similar successes. No better teacher then one who has reached the top and grabbed that brass ring already. 
-------2) use their techniques or mimic the way they achieved their goals or get ideas from their success and failures on the road to where they are. 
---b) Sometimes involves keeping up on trends and techniques in your field and keeping ahead of the game always training yourself and keeping on top of things. 

V) *APPEARANCES* 
---a) Looks are everything? Yes many articles on this subject prove in tests & research that it is a sad fact of life. Good looks gets connections in life especially the Business world and also seems to get more trust and respect while the opposite is less likely. So how do you combat this? See (b) for the answer.
---b) Outside the fact of the looks you were born with, there is a factor that is registered in the minds of others. Those who give a good appearance through how they dress & how they hold themselves have a better shot at being accepted and taken serious then those who don’t care about themselves and their appearances. It’s common sense that how you present yourself is a key to success or failure in all aspects of life. One should never be prissy about themselves, however one should also realize how others perceive them by the way they appear. The people you attract and associate with and get acceptance by, are usually a reflection of how you come off through appearances. Dress like a shlep and attract shleps. Dress like a biker and expect to attract bikers. Want more for yourself & better things in life, then simply present yourself better and more respectable.


----------



## psycho02

Business 101 with prefessor Freddy COOL?


----------



## Phat Dakota

Wow Fred, if you don't have carpel tunnel before that post you do now. Very good insight though.

I just logged on to find out some news about the half dozen or so guys in Cleveland. I WANT INFORMATION!!!!!!!!!!!!

And it looks like I'll be Drivin' Miss Daisy tommorow. This ought to be exiting, me behind the wheel of a Huge Yellow Busss:devil: :devil: 

I hope that old guy and his Audi are out, I still need payback for him smashing my truck


----------



## psycho02

ha ha ha andy thats funny but I doubt that the old guy would even see the bus if it were coming at him. Just remeber with the bus that it will turn ALOT wider than u r used to. And stay in the right hand lane as much as u can to protect your blindside and all commercial vehicles r supposed to stay in the right hand lane anyways unless preparing to make a left or when it is not safe to stay in the right hand lane. I know that it is NOT a commercial vehicle but u never know some of the Grand Rapids John Q. Law types (cops) might still confuse u for one. I just took the cdl test about 3 months ago to renew mine and I just went over all that stuff not too long ago.:thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey Crashmaster, I'll be at the track tommorrow at noon if you wanted to meet me there to pick up Moose's body


----------



## KawadaKid

Well, there's nothing to report here as we don't start the first of four heats until 7:00am Friday morning. They'll finish up the controlled practice around 3:30am!! BUT.... You can bet the farm that I'll be posting and keeping everybody up to date. 

Andy, remember that the bus does not have plates on it, so you'll need to have somebody follow you! It is registered to the Great Lakes Racers club, but not tagged.

BTW: the track has the diagonal straight-away, and is the same layout as the 92' nationals. Mod 1/12 should stay in the 9 second lap range. Their having problems with the carpet coming up as Vicky Blackstock's car got lost underneath it! All I can say is it's brutal!!

John
(somehow I ended up posting under Steven's screen name!)


----------



## Fred Knapp

Phat Dakota said:


> *Wow Fred, if you don't have carpel tunnel before that post you do now. Very good insight though.*


Thanks Andy, there is one Element I forgot though.

*Speak the truth* 

Above average people talk about ideas, average people talk about things, and below average people talk about other people. Talk about your truth, your ideals, what you desire to see manifest. Don’t spend too much time talking about what is already manifest, what already exists. That just makes you average. Allow other people to live their lives. Don’t waste your time talking about them. You may be advised not to talk about yourself. Don’t listen. It is bad advice. Speak always, first and foremost, your own truth. Otherwise, you’ll end up living somebody else’s.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

HEY EVERYBODY
Hows goes it in Cleveland? In know you're there Johnny Boy, but I got a question for ya. Is there any body at your house that can let me in to the barn to pick up my spare throttle body for my car? E-mail me.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Jerrod with 19 laps at 5:13.23 Come on Jarrod, just give'em the wheel.
AJ Warmer with 21 at 5:03.24 - Whatever.
John Warner I could'nt find yours.
Next time.


----------



## KawadaKid

The third round of qualifiers starts in the morning. I'll post the reshuffled heats in the morning since they won't be posted until 4:00am.


----------



## Fred Knapp

How'd you do in the first round?


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

*phylosofying by the one and only!*

Fred was that a total scanner job from business weekly or time mag? Jusst curious? say are you planning on going to lansing or did everybody go to cleaver land!?

Say andy don't worry about the big bee, I think that once you the hang of it you'll be allright! maybee psycho 2 can drive the thing for you if he has a cdl anyway, maybe he's just used to the bigger tonka toys?:thumbsup: 

is the track going to get laid down with the two sidded tape this time? Oh buy the way last week in lansing i ran across the guy that runs the crl and mentioned that he would need verification of our trascks ability to the crl by the next race on the 12th or 13th of dec, so he can print the fliers!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Pete, I do'nt own a scanner, why do you ask. Yes I'll be goin to Lansing Sunday, how about yourself?


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

I'm looking at the weather and looking for a snow mobil with heat and a trailer for it, not 100% sure right now, but i would like to go, I did get a few goodies for the car this week and would like to see how they work out?


----------



## Fred Knapp

You did'nt brake down and buy some eye candy did you? If you want you can ride with me.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

Eye candy me no way! it ways to much and my car 's a sled allready! However I think I might have lost alittle weight? dremell this that tand the other, found some light weight stuff and new brgs! lets say the car is free but it doesn't spin like it used to yet! brgs still have all the seals on them and only have 3 hoooours of run time on them?
as far as the ride that is very generous, but i'ts the leash that i'm worried about!


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *as far as the ride that is very generous, but i'ts the leash that i'm worried about! *


Well a friend once told me to just kick the leash down the steps and slam the door shut. Not that I would do anything like that.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

well then you know excactly what it is that i speak off! I did mention thatit sure would be nice for her to come with so she can go shopping but that hook didn't get me the solid yeah! that iwas looking for, but buy the ssame token it was not declined! I have all day tomorrow on our way to detroit for the second led of thanks giving to work on her!?:devil:


----------



## Fred Knapp

Thats Kewl. Heres a link to Cleveland if you want to check that out.
http://www.nashrcracer.com/cleveland2002.htm
http://www.nashrcracer.com/round1/cl2002round1.htm


----------



## Fred Knapp

Round two
Jerrod Glover seems to be having some problems with 10 laps at 2:37
Steven stewart having fun tough with 23 laps a 5:08
John Warner, Masters Class appears to be holding his own with 21 laps at 5:07 Then we have AJ Warner and what can I say, whatever.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Mornin' Y'all, Here's and update on all our guys best runs in Cleveland

Stock Sedan
Jerrod 19 5:13
A.J. 21 5:03
Steven 23 5:08

Mod Sedan
Jeff Brown 27 5:01
Jeff Hirdes 16 3:33 dnf  

Masters Sedan
John Warner 21 5:05

1/12 stock
Jeff Hirdes 37 8:14
Bill D. 29 Can't read time
Dave W. 35 8:01

1/12th mod
Jeff Brown 44 8:02 9th in the A-Main


----------



## Fred Knapp

Andy, gotta have commentary with that level of reporting.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Yes, I would love to have a play by play for that, but unfortunatly I'm stuck here and not in Cleveland. So I guess this will have to do. But I would like to express my best of wishes to all of our guys inn their last qualifier, and I will repert in the AM how everyone did.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I hear you guys got a new location! I need the address and directions for the CRL flyer. Can anyone get that for me?

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## nitrorod

Keith, I will get it for you today.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Keith,
the new address is:
4724 west river drive ne
comstock park, mi 49321

and directions are from I-96 go to 131 and head north on 131. You'll go a few miles north and exit at the west river drive exit. It's also the exit for 5/3rd ballpark. And then make a left hand turn onto west river drive(which will be east) Go about 1/2 to 3/4 mile and on the right hand side of the road there will be a Wendy's and our building is next door to it with a large white semi-trailer parked in the lot. that's our building, it's grey in color.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Thanks. The other tracks have hosted practice and a club race on Saturday. Do you plan to do the same? I know last year we had to work around your Saturday night stadium program. That's o.k. to do, but I need to know the times for the CRL.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Keith,
Yes I had thoght that we would do that. Our new place only has room for one track, so open practice/club race would have to be over by 5:00pm so we could get the track changed over for the stadium guys.

So I guess that Saturday we would be open from 8am for open practice, and races at 10am. and depending on the number of people we get there may only be 2 heats and a main so we can get done at 5pm for the stadium guys to come in.

Sunday the usual schedule, 7:30-9:30 sign-ups and 1st race at 10am.


----------



## John Warner

*US INDOOR CHAMPS - DECEMBER 1, 2002 

-- MASTERS TOURING - C MAIN --* 
pos car laps time name id avg.mph 
1 2 22 5:06.24 THOMAS HIMES 466 15.91 
2 9 22 5:12.08 JOHN WARNER 255 15.62 
3 6 22 5:12.31 MIKE BECKER 483 15.60 
4 5 20 5:04.83 MIKE MANDIO 143 14.53 
5 4 20 5:07.74 TRACEY FOGLESON 413 14.40 
6 8 19 5:10.95 RODNEY BUSTOS 354 13.53 
7 1 18 5:12.73 DAVID OLIVARES 147 12.75 
8 0 18 5:13.36 MARK BRETTSCHEIDER 479 12.72 
9 3 13 3:10.63 RON MICK 67 15.11 
10 7 11 2:36.61 JOHN SCHWEITZER 444 15.56 


car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__ 
1 4/21.2 7/23.3 6/22.7 1/18.8 5/21.3 8/24.4 3/21.1 9/26.8 2/20.2 
2 9/ 5/13.5 4/13.1 1/13.6 8/21.3 6/14.6 3/14.2 7/13.6 2/13.2 0/33.3 
3 9/29.7 5/12.8 4/13.2 1/13.0 8/12.9 6/13.3 3/13.0 7/14.9 2/14.0 0/ 
4 9/21.0 4/13.6 5/15.2 1/14.0 8/15.0 6/13.2 2/13.2 7/13.7 3/14.9 0/34.9 
5 9/14.5 4/13.2 5/14.0 1/13.0 7/13.3 6/13.8 2/13.2 8/ 3/13.0 0/16.4 
6 9/13.2 4/13.4 5/13.7 1/14.7 7/12.6 6/13.2 2/12.8 8/21.3 3/13.1 0/14.2 
7 9/13.2 4/12.7 5/12.9 1/13.5 7/13.0 6/13.3 2/13.1 8/14.1 3/13.5 0/13.5 
8 9/13.1 3/13.0 5/13.3 1/13.8 7/13.6 6/13.2 4/15.4 8/13.4 2/13.3 0/14.7 
9 9/ 2/13.1 5/13.2 1/13.9 7/12.7 6/13.3 3/12.9 8/16.6 4/13.8 0/13.8 
10 9/18.9 6/16.8 4/13.2 1/14.3 7/13.2 5/13.0 2/13.8 8/13.9 3/14.3 0/13.9 
11 9/13.4 5/13.8 4/12.7 1/13.5 7/14.2 6/15.2 2/13.3 8/13.5 3/13.0 0/13.4 
12 9/13.3 4/13.4 2/14.0 1/13.6 6/12.6 5/13.2 7/ 8/15.5 3/15.5 0/14.1 
13 9/24.2 3/14.1 5/18.8 1/13.7 6/19.6 4/13.3 8/ 7/14.7 2/13.5 0/14.2 
14 8/14.5 3/12.6 5/ 1/13.6 6/ 4/13.6 9/ 7/ 2/13.3 0/ 
15 8/ 2/13.4 6/ 1/14.1 5/16.3 4/13.0 0/ 7/23.7 3/14.2 9/16.1 
16 8/21.4 1/13.5 7/ 2/15.3 5/14.0 4/13.8 0/ 6/20.6 3/13.5 9/20.3 
17 7/13.5 1/13.0 9/ 4/16.2 5/15.2 3/14.5 0/ 6/14.5 2/14.5 8/13.6 
18 7/15.5 1/12.9 9/ 4/18.0 5/13.6 2/13.4 0/ 6/14.2 3/14.9 8/ 
19 7/15.4 1/13.1 9/ 4/ 5/16.0 3/14.3 0/ 6/ 2/13.4 8/19.3 
20 7/13.3 1/14.1 9/ 4/19.9 5/18.6 3/13.8 0/ 6/16.7 2/14.0 8/17.0 
21 7/ 1/12.9 9/ 5/ 4/14.8 3/14.6 0/ 6/14.8 2/14.2 8/15.6 
22 7/22.5 1/13.0 9/ 5/26.3 4/ 3/13.4 0/ 6/13.7 2/13.6 8/14.2 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ 
laps 18 22 13 20 20 22 11 19 22 18 
time 312.7 306.2 190.6 307.7 304.8 312.3 156.6 310.9 312.0 313.3


----------



## John Warner

-- TOURING CAR MOD - A MAIN -- 
pos car laps time name id avg.mph 
1 5 28 5:06.03 MIKE DUMAS 236 20.27 
2 1 28 5:06.27 PAUL LEMIEUX 186 20.25 
3 3 27 5:01.34 BARRY BAKER 232 19.85 
4 9 27 5:02.81 ERIC DESROSIERS 393 19.75 
5 2 27 5:03.75 MIKE BLACKSTOCK 234 19.69 
6 0 27 5:07.48 TODD HODGE 185 19.45 
7 7 27 5:08.70 SIMO AHONIEMI 240 19.38 
8 4 26 5:09.60 DAVID SPASHETT 187 18.60 
9 8 17 5:14.41 WALTER HENDERSON 366 11.98 
10 6 12 2:20.63 BRIAN KINWALD 184 18.90


----------



## Guest

John what car did you use the tc3 or the big tamiyaaa . Did fredy Knapstes go i could not find his name on list of mains. 2002 US Indoor Champs Mains :wave:


----------



## Guest

http://www.nashrcracer.com/cleveland2002results.htm


----------



## John Warner

Stock touring went to the "M" mains. 

US INDOOR CHAMPS - DECEMBER 1, 2002 

-- TOURING CAR STOCK - I MAIN -- 
pos car laps time name id avg.mph 
1 3 22 5:05.60 GEOFFREY FERRON 323 15.95 
2 5 22 5:06.33 PASCAL PAGUETTE 172 15.91 
3 8 22 5:10.75 ERIC JONES 321 15.68 
4 4 21 5:03.81 JASON ELENBARGER 421 15.31 
5 2 21 5:10.58 JUSTIN ZORC 32 14.98 
6 7 21 5:11.09 STUART PATRICK 415 14.95 
7 1 20 5:11.31 STEVEN STEWART 257 14.23 
8 6 20 5:12.19 EDDIE MON 165 14.19 
9 0 9 4:29.32 AJ WARNER 256 7.40 
-- 9 --- DNS --- BRIAN SHIELDS 40


----------



## Fred Knapp

NITROMAGNATIC said:


> *I have all day tomorrow on our way to detroit for the second led of thanks giving to work on her!?*


She must be a hard nut to crack!


----------



## Guest

*Getting out of Racing, Everything must go!*

[edited] Please post this in the proper areas of the Swap and Sell topic. Thanks!


----------



## bascott35

:wave: D-tosh
Your add looks good..


----------



## mxatv151

*moving*

Hey Andy, first I want to say sorry for no helping move this weekend, I just checked e-mail and hobby talk Sun. night so I had no idea, but even if i did, I was already helping OB1 move..... so now that my appology has been accepted..  is there any more to move yet? and what will the times be to make the moves? Let me know.... I am dieing to race again, im having withdrawls..........:lol:

oh yeah..... good job to all those from GLRC who raced in clevland..


----------



## John Warner

*Re: moving*



mxatv151 said:


> *is there any more to move yet? and what will the times be to make the moves? Let me know.... I am dieing to race again, im having withdrawls..........*


To answer your questions, all that's left in the cold building are the tables and a few odds & ends. However, since you've offered to help, we'll be at the new building Tuesday evening putting everything in place. Ohhhh...., and it'll be nice and warm in there!


----------



## mxatv151

Kewl, 
I work 2nd shift but maybe ill have to play a half day hookie


----------



## John Warner

Great! I assume you know where the new building is, correct??


----------



## John Warner

In case you don't...

Take 131 north to the *West River Drive* exit (just past the sign for the Fifth Second Tenth Ballpark), turn left and it's next to Wendy's.


----------



## nitrorod

Actualy it went to the "N". I did out qualify someone.



John Warner said:


> *Stock touring went to the "M" mains.
> *


----------



## Guest

*Getting out of racing!*

I wanted to post this here because of the Grand Rapids Area discussion. 

I have posted the items in the For Sale section, Here is a link to the stuff for sale.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?threadid=36498

I have had a great time in this sport but my schedule and my familys schedule doesn't leave me enough time to use my RC stuff, so I am selling everything.

Now that the Track is up here in the NE area, in my neck of the woods!

Thanks, and have a great day!

Darrin


----------



## Phat Dakota

Here's some eye candy for everyone!

We just need a Reedy Hat now! 










And Tony your apology is accepted, and don't worry there is still lots of work left to be done before we open this Saturday for racing!


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Actualy it went to the "N". I did out qualify someone. *


 Oops, my bad.... I stand corrected!! 

sorry


----------



## John Warner

Top 10 Signs You've Joined a Cheap HMO



1) Pedal-powered dialysis machines.

2) Use of antibiotics deemed an "unauthorized experimental procedure."

3) You ask for Viagra. You get a popscicle stick and duct tape.

4) Annual breast exam conducted at Hooters.

5) Exam room has a tip jar.

6) Tongue depressors taste faintly of Fudgescicle.

7) Directions to your doctor's office include,
"take a left when you enter the trailer park."

8) Doctor listens to your heart through a paper towel tube.

9) To avoid a time-consuming and expensive throat culture,
the doctor just French kisses you.

10) You can get your flu shot as soon
as "the" hypodermic needle is dry.


----------



## SecretSquirrel

Phat Dakota said:


> *Here's some eye candy for everyone!
> 
> We just need a Reedy Hat now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Tony your apology is accepted, and don't worry there is still lots of work left to be done before we open this Saturday for racing! *




What main was She in?? She could convince me to start going to Cleveland

SS


----------



## Fred Knapp

Phat Dakota said:


> *Keith,
> the new address is:
> 4724 west river drive ne
> comstock park, mi 49321
> *


Andy, are you sure this is the address? On my way home from work I stoped by that address. I found a machine shop of some kind I think.


----------



## John Warner

Fred....

I believe the address is correct. 
Was it a tan colored building,
and was it next to Wendy's?

I forget what the sign out front
says, but we've been using the side
door kind of towards the back and facing
the burger joint.

We'll be there Weds evening also. (around 5:30)


----------



## mxatv151

Nice pic andy, I put it as wallpaper, I wonder how long it will last, till omega pi takes it off .... any way as you already know, I could not play hookie, mamma said no way, ya know christmas is comin and all.....but I did inform all those that I could.... so how did things go anyway?


----------



## mxatv151

hmmm. wonder what he's thinkin?


----------



## mxatv151

*grrrrrrrrrrrrr.*

there was supposed to be a good pic of Johny boy attached to that last post, but i'm too computer illiterate to figure out how to post it......:dude:


----------



## mxatv151

*Try it again*

Hmmm, wonder what he's thinkin'


----------



## mxatv151

*sup dawg*


----------



## John Warner

Hey everybody!!

Well, we'll be back racing as usual again this weekend. Only difference is, we have a new location. The other building was just to dark, dirty and shall I say... cold??

The new address is...
4724 West River Drive
Comstock Park, MI 49321

It's easy to find, just take 131 a little ways north of GR to exit 91, (West River Drive) at the end of the exit, turn left, go less than 1/2 mile. Wendy's will be on your right, and we're in the building next to it.

Hope to see you soon!!!
John :wave:


----------



## Crazydave25

What is the schedule? As far as practice? Racing? (stadium truck)

Dave


----------



## Phat Dakota

Dave,
Are you ever going to pick up the body I painted for Moose?????????????????????????????????????????????????

Or are you just waiting for this weekend so he can pick it up for himself, and you don't have to help put the track together?


----------



## Crazydave25

*Phat Dakota...*

Hey man,

I hope you are not talking to me when you mention something about a body to pick up, cuz that is not me. I do not know who moose is. 

If you are not talking about me, then, its all good. Hope you contact the person you are looking for.

As far as helping with the track, just letl me know what time to be their and i will help you guys.

Dave


----------



## Phat Dakota

CRAZYDAVE
No that post wasn't meant for you, just to put you at ease. And if you wanted to come down and help out with the track that would be great since we've had a lot of people express interest in helping but have yet to show up. But that's ok I know who those people are. We are usually down there about 5:30 or so. But I won't be there tommorow night since I have other plans, but there SHOULD BE A LOT OF OTHER PEOPLE DOWN THERE TO HELP OUT SINCE WE ARE TRYING TO OPEN THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!

See you later.

And as far as our schedule it is as follows:
Saturday:
9:30 am, doors open for oval practice and oval racing starts at 12:30
5:30 or so, stadium track gets set up and practice starts for that, and racing begins around 7:30

Sunday:
9:30am, doors open and road course practice starts. Racing for those guys begin at 12:30(even though lately they haven't gotten their act together until almost 3:00!!)

Tues. & Thurs. open practice from 5:30 - 9:30.

But as the newly appointed race director for the club I will be collecting all race fees, membership fees and starting EVERY race on time if there are racers on the drivers stand or not! (listen up you guys that run on Sunday, b/c this is meant for you!!!!!)

And I will also be enforcing the 9:30 closing time for practice since I have to be up the next morning for work, like a lot of other people during the week.


----------



## Crazydave25

Is their going to be open practice for Stadium truck during the week?


----------



## Rainn2378

John Warner said:


> *Hey everybody!!
> 
> Well, we'll be back racing as usual again this weekend. Only difference is, we have a new location. The other building was just to dark, dirty and shall I say... cold??
> 
> The new address is...
> 4724 West River Drive
> Comstock Park, MI 49321
> 
> It's easy to find, just take 131 a little ways north of GR to exit 91, (West River Drive) at the end of the exit, turn left, go less than 1/2 mile. Wendy's will be on your right, and we're in the building next to it.
> 
> Hope to see you soon!!!
> John :wave: *



You can also take the E. Beltline(M-37) all the way down, it turns into Northland Dr. Northland Dr then hits W. River Dr., Take a left on W. River Dr. and go down a little ways and it's on the left hand side before the wendys.


----------



## nitrorod

Congratulations Andy, when did that happen? I hope you can keep the ship on course.



Phat Dakota said:


> *But as the newly appointed race director for the club I will be collecting all race fees, membership fees and starting EVERY race on time if there are racers on the drivers stand or not! (listen up you guys that run on Sunday, b/c this is meant for you!!!!!)
> 
> And I will also be enforcing the 9:30 closing time for practice since I have to be up the next morning for work, like a lot of other people during the week. *


----------



## John Warner

Guy's it might be in your best intrest to bring a chair along with you this weekend.


----------



## John Warner

*Re: phat*



crashmaster said:


> *if my girl friend will let me.*


 So, bring her along with you, we'd all like to meet her Dave.


----------



## psycho02

speak for yourself wornout. think about that one, do you really want to meet someone who will willingly......Oh never mind u know where I am going with this:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Ken, believe it or not, but he actually
showed up tonight with her in tow. And since
we're on the subject of people "showing up"........????


----------



## psycho02

next sunday john I WILL be there next sunday.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *next sunday john I WILL be there next sunday. *


 sure, sure, sure!


----------



## nitrorod

Whats this Ken?????



psycho02 said:


> *Associated rc12l3 for sale.
> I have an rc12l3 only ran a few times with an airtronics 94143 micro servo also a tekin mini reciever, custom painted body and 2 sets of tires (one set is trc purple front and grey rear other set is jaco greens front and rear)
> 
> $200.00 or best offer If interested u can e-mail me at [email protected]
> 
> *


----------



## psycho02

yep j-glo it is for sale I will be racing a cab in on-road from now on. And I am efforting a truck to race some stadium with.


----------



## John Warner

Ken will be driving a cab, and I drive a tugboat!


----------



## psycho02

Well your right john that is a good name for a Tamiya:devil:


----------



## John Warner

It's a Tamiya Tugboat TB01 EVOII Version 7!


----------



## psycho02

Yep are you still using that one way in your tug-boat?


----------



## John Warner

Nope, changed that before I went to Cleveland, and while I was there I changed both diffs to gear diffs instead of ball diffs. Works _much_ better!!!


----------



## psycho02

Gear Diffs?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Gear Diffs?   *


 You'd better believe it!! Clean and dry in the back, and 100 weight oiil in the front! Yeah baby!!!!


----------



## nitrorod

Man just when I get my act together and want to run some 12th scale everyone jumps ship.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Man just when I get my act together and want to run some 12th scale everyone jumps ship. *


 I didn't.... I just bought one!!!


----------



## John Warner

Hey NitroFly....

Can you send me some pictures? You take pay-pal? [email protected]


Last edited by nitrorod on 12-08-2002 at 08:43 PM

Turbo30 for you in the works??????


----------



## nitrorod

John I hope so.

Ken want to go to the Midwest champs at CRCRC?


----------



## psycho02

nitrorod said:


> *John I hope so.
> 
> Ken want to go to the Midwest champs at CRCRC? *



In a word YESSSSSSSS?? What are the dates?


So let me get this straight both of you guys have got 12th scales now??? 

How about another question how many 12th scales ran today??


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Geez Man- what ever happened to "12th scale is MANDATORY"? Needless to say, I will be racing it this coming weekend...


----------



## psycho02

What happened to it is that eveybody thought it was mandatory to bring them and leave them on the table, not put them on the track.


----------



## Crazydave25

*Racing Schedule...*

What is the current practive/racing schedule for the grlc?

Stadium/Oval etc.

Thanks


----------



## John Warner

*Re: Racing Schedule...*



Crazydave25 said:


> *What is the current practive/racing schedule for the grlc?
> 
> Stadium/Oval etc.
> 
> Thanks *


_Saturday:_ Oval... doors open at 9:30, first heat at 12:30.

_Saturday Evening:_ Stadium... starts at 5:30,

_Sunday:_ On-Road... doors open at 9:30, first heat at 12:30.

_Tuesday evenings: _ Open practice... 5:30 - 9:30

_Thursday Evenings:_ Open practice/Thursday Night Thunder series... 5:30 - 9:30

All races are three heats + main


----------



## Phat Dakota

So, how long did everyone run after the race was over yesterday when I left?


----------



## Crazydave25

*Tuesday Practice*

Is the Tuesday practice for sedan or for both sedan and stadium or just stadium?


----------



## KawadaKid

I recall someone saying 12th scale wouldnt stick around....who was that anyways???


----------



## psycho02

I don't know steven who did say that it would'nt stick around? All I know is nobody is running it period there are alot of them sitting on pit tables but none turning laps. I tried to promote it but it did'nt work so I guess that I will just join the ranks of the touring cars.


----------



## Phat Dakota

I think that was everyone Steven!

And Crazydave and everyone we will be doing a rotating schedule for practice. Every 15-20 minutes we will alternate from trucks to sedans and 1/12th scale. But there won't be any jumps for the trucks since that would get pretty tiring to change those back and forth every 20 minutes


----------



## Crazydave25

Boy that kinda stinks. Cant you sedan drivers afford to take a couple of jumps? LOL Thanks for the info.


Dave


----------



## psycho02

Trust me dave you don't need to practice jumps all that much in stadium it is not quite the same as a jump on a dirt track. With the stadium stuff you just have to learn not to overdrive the corners and u will be plenty fast. 



That reminds me, hey phat what kind of inserts r u guys running in the good ol wiener dudes i am efforting a truck as we speak and am thinking about doing some of that stadium stuff myself.


----------



## psycho02

Hey crazy dave U should also think about gettin that truck dirty this summer as we will have 3 offroad tracks within an hour of us here in Spring Lake 2 of them are really close and one of them is a little more of a drive but worth driving to.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crazydave25

i cant wait, sounds like fun. Psycho2, do you run stadium truck?


----------



## bustedparts

Cool another local!I run a xxxnt and hoping on a xxxt mfe!


----------



## bustedparts

Ken(I'll never run my truck indoors)Kennedy!LOL


----------



## psycho02

WEll rich I have to do something with it in the winter time I can't make it to r n l alot because my son plays hockey on sat mornings so I am gonna just get a t3 and run some stadium.


----------



## John Warner

Ken,

There's some pretty tough competition in stadium.
Are you sure you can hang with them??

:wave:


----------



## psycho02

I seem to remember cleaning up pretty good last year when I came indoors and ran stadium a few times I am sure I can hold my own there Mr Warner.:thumbsup: (including 2nd at the indoor mars race you guys had)


----------



## John Warner

I have received numerous emails and phone calls wanting to know if we're going to be doing the Christmas ornament trophy race again this year. 

Sooooooooo.......... I'm looking for feedback from those of you on here!!!

John


----------



## psycho02

What kind of race is it? What style of vehicle I mean? And what day are you going to have it on?


----------



## nitrorod

Anyone know this guy or what he's doing?


----------



## nitrorod

How many people does it take to hang a banner?


----------



## Guest

where is the track in Grand Rapids located, and when do the race and what classes?:dude:


----------



## John Warner

4724 West River Drive
Comstock Park, MI 49321
269-838-2231

Saturdays: Oval Racing (doors open @ 9:30 - 1st race @ 12:30)
Saturday Evenings: Stadium Racing (follows oval @ 5:00)
Sundays: On-Road (doors open @ 9:30 - 1st race at 12:30)
Tuesday Evenings: Open Practice (5:30 - 9:30)
Thursday Evenings: Open Practice/Thursday Night Thunder)

Take 131 North To The "West River Drive" Exit
(exit 91, just past the Fifth Third ballpark sign)
Turn Left, Go 1/2 Mile And We'll Be On
The Right Just Past Wendy's.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Ok, I found the corner disks we shoulod be using! I've also had numerous suggestions about making rumble strips and disks.

Here are the disks









and here is a link for a thread I started yesterday
Rumbe Strips / Plow Disks


----------



## Phat Dakota

psycho02 said:


> *That reminds me, hey phat what kind of inserts r u guys running in the good ol wiener dudes i am efforting a truck as we speak and am thinking about doing some of that stadium stuff myself. *


What I've been using is the 2 stage inserts. All you have to do is throw away the thin outer stage and the smaller inner stage works perfectly for either weinerdudes or Striker 2s


----------



## KawadaKid

That proline banner they are hanging later fell down on one side.


----------



## bustedparts

What is tursday night thunder?


----------



## psycho02

rich it is a series that they do in the winter


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

nitrorod said:


> *Man just when I get my act together and want to run some 12th scale everyone jumps ship. *


1/12th scale is for Cleveland. 'Nuff said....

For anyone running a T3 in stadium, what gearing do you run? What weight oil and springs do you run? Been too long since I ripped up some carpet with my truck......


----------



## KawadaKid

Im running 87/19, 30w in the rear, 35w in front, Green springs rear, silver front(some run greens all around). I also tried 40w in the front. Seemed to jump better. Thats my setup, i dunno if u will like it but its worth a shot.


----------



## KawadaKid

How many people from our club are going to the CRL Race this weekend?

And when are we going to start running 19T?


----------



## mxatv151

*talkie talkie*

Hey psycho2, I have (2) 1st place placks, from last years mars stadium race...one from stock, the other mod.... but i'll tell ya, these guys have stepped it up quite a bit... i'm lucky to make A main now..... 

So come on out and lets see what you got.......  :thumbsup:

p.s. You cant possibly win w/ a T3....LOSI RULES STADIUM...


----------



## FishRC

crashmaster, 
I know you use that funny gearing, any one uses that at there own risk! :lol: Most were running an 18/87 or a 19/87. For Stadium I'd start at the 18/87. Moose, Paul and I will be there this weekend to run all day. I'm bringing back my OLD, and I do stress old, 6 gear oval car. The last time it was on the track was at Sideways City. Let’s see, that would have made you oh, about 10 years old or younger! Just want to play around with it on the oval. Would be a laugh if any one loses to that. :devil: So don't break, you will never hear the end of it.


----------



## Phat Dakota

FishRC said:


> *crashmaster,
> I know you use that funny gearing, any one uses that at there own risk! :lol: Most were running an 18/87 or a 19/87. For Stadium I'd start at the 18/87. Moose, Paul and I will be there this weekend to run all day. I'm bringing back my OLD, and I do stress old, 6 gear oval car. The last time it was on the track was at Sideways City. Let’s see, that would have made you oh, about 10 years old or younger! Just want to play around with it on the oval. Would be a laugh if any one loses to that. :devil: So don't break, you will never hear the end of it. *


Oooh! Now that sounds like something I have to see! I'll be running this weekend also. I'll be putting my truck back together and running my monster truck with Rick and a couple other guys. Make sure you bring a chair, that's the only thing we don't have enough of for everyone.


----------



## FishRC

Phat Dakota said:


> *Oooh! Now that sounds like something I have to see! I'll be running this weekend also. I'll be putting my truck back together and running my monster truck with Rick and a couple other guys. Make sure you bring a chair, that's the only thing we don't have enough of for everyone. *


I likely will have to run with the trucks, I expect that. I finally decided to put it back together after my son had it for the last 3 years in pieces after using it for a shop project at school. All gold shocks, but it does have a graphite chassis. The body I finally painted after sitting with the car since it was retired and is an old CustomWorks Dominator body. Only the receiver, ESC and motor are newer equipment. Everything else, you can't even find in the sale bin any more.


----------



## bustedparts

Does any one run nitro indoors anymore?


----------



## psycho02

*Re: talkie talkie*



mxatv151 said:


> *Hey psycho2, I have (2) 1st place placks, from last years mars stadium race...one from stock, the other mod.... but i'll tell ya, these guys have stepped it up quite a bit... i'm lucky to make A main now.....
> 
> So come on out and lets see what you got.......  :thumbsup:
> 
> p.s. You cant possibly win w/ a T3....LOSI RULES STADIUM... *


Don't worry there big T I can bring it. I was running a buggy at the mars race last year and I got SICK while I was there I had tq by over a lap So there was no problems there but when u have to go and throw up before the main and then go and throw up after the main it kind of messes with u a little. And hey if fish rc is gonna run a buggy this saturday then I guess I could show up and run a buggy as well. You are also backwards again there tony as Associated is a better car for carpet and losi is better for the dirt.


----------



## EthanW

*nitro indoor racing*

They run nitro in utica at larry's and also in Laporte Indiana at finish line. both I belive are indoor offroad. Laporte is Sunday's and Utica I belive is Saturday.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Larry's in Sterling Heights (the old track was in Utica) is a carpet onroad track, as was the old shop as well...

You might be thinking about the dirt track in Brighton, Brighton R/C raceway...


----------



## psycho02

naw he's probably thinking about dirtburners which used to be larrys off-road track they just sold it not too long ago and kept the carpet track.


----------



## EthanW

yes i belive it is dirtburner's I heard about it at the ann Arbor track. I think at night they may run nitro in ann arbor. not sure though. Also last time I checked brighton was'nt open yet.


----------



## mxatv151

*No way.....*

duth my eyes decieve me..... Bad Andy is back!!!!! :thumbsup: wah hoo......


----------



## psycho02

u know darn well that, that thing does not run anymore:devil:


----------



## psycho02

First things first muller where are you going in Indiana and who all is going down and can I get a ride with someone??????? I wanna run dirt too.


----------



## John Warner

*Update............*

I finished up the wiring on the tables tonight (Wednesday), and also took care of the "everything on one breaker" problem in the main circuit panel. Made a few other improvments as well.

Anyone want an oval practice night?


----------



## FishRC

psycho02 said:


> *u know darn well that, that thing does not run anymore:devil: *


Ken,

You’re assuming that Dave actually had them working more than a lap.:lol:


----------



## rowle1jt

> _Originally posted by crashmaster _*hay kenny how is the setup on the b3 that we put on it. will it work on hard pack clay, or dirt might be going to a race in indana next weekend if it is ok will you tell me if it will work or will i have to change a few things *


 So Dave, is this really "muller"? I didn't know crazyDave knew how to use anything electronic, or is that just when he's around RC cars?  
Jake


----------



## FishRC

Jake,

Hard to understand, crashmaster has a Dell and its not crashed yet.


----------



## rowle1jt

I was just wondering if it was actually Muller? You know "CrazyDave", who has (what he thinks) is the coolest Grand AM in the world, just like everyone elsess. 

What really surprised me, if it is him, when did he figure out how to use a computer? LoL 
Jake


----------



## FishRC

Yep, Crashmaster is "CrazyDave". Not sure how he figured how to connect to the internet.:devil:


----------



## rowle1jt

FishRC said:


> *Yep, Crashmaster is "CrazyDave". Not sure how he figured how to connect to the internet.:devil: *


 LoL 
His mom probably helped him......  When do you guys run stadium again? I'm running Lansing (oval) tommorow night, MP a week from this saturday, but I still want to come down and run some stadium with you guys. I'm off to my math exam, last one before x-mas break, can't wait!

You can e-mail the dates if you want: [email protected]

Thanks Dave!
Later
Jake


----------



## Phat Dakota

Jake,
We run Stadium every Saturday night right after oval. Practice usually starts around 5:30


----------



## Greg Anthony

Good luck on that exam Jake!! what math is it?? Calculus, Diferential equations??? If you would like, a couple of us engineering and mathmatics majors back in college sat down one night with a case of a certain beverage and actually derived an equation that states A+B=5, if A=2 and B=2... it's about 3 pages typed long but I'm sure your math prof woudl just love that!:dude:


----------



## FishRC

Differential equations, ewww, I rember that. Especially where you sit there and prove that 0 does not equal absolute 0.


----------



## psycho02

SHHHHHHHHH you guys are making me have flashbacks thats why I am not in school anymore.. So Mr. Dave H. are u planning on going to indiana with muller or is he trying to make it down there on his own?


----------



## FishRC

At this point I'm just heading to GR this Saturday and then likely not again till after the first of the year.


----------



## psycho02

Oh okay I am planning on being there this saturday night as well. I was just wondering about the indiana thing because I don't believe dave would have thought about that himself.:devil:


----------



## rowle1jt

Thanks for the kind words, and it WAS calc. I say was becasue I just finished it! Heck ya, an easy presentation and then I am done until January! Presentations are easy, I hate public speaking but I'm pretty good at it. I had a nice shockwave animation done for it but the stupid pc in the classroom doesn't have Shockwave. What kind of world is it where a computer doesn't have shockwave? It's supposed to COME WITH Internet Exploder for free...... 

I WILL run stadium in GR at some point, Saturday is no good, fiance's HOT roomate is graduting so we all have to "celebrate" as she calls it, at the bar.  

You know, I have my resume on Monster, but it seems no one wants to hire me to race full time. Whats with that? LoL I just want to race whenever I want, and get paid for it. Is it really asking all the much? LoL

Muller, going to Indiana on his own? Not gonna happen, unless his Mom goes...... :devil: 
Jake


----------



## FishRC

rowle1jt said:


> * What kind of world is it where a computer doesn't have shockwave? It's supposed to COME WITH Internet Exploder for free......
> 
> Jake *


Now it’s funny you say that. So many states as well as AOL and SUN Microsystems don't want you to get that for FREE and defiantly since it comes on a disk from Microsoft. Don't you understand that hurts the consumer!  

Dave


----------



## rowle1jt

Then why can I download it for FREE from the maker? (Macromedia!) Oh well. Life sucks and then you die right? LoL

What I need to run stadium? Stock/mod rubber/foam? I'll run whatever, which means I will run stock with my road tires. 
Jake


----------



## Phat Dakota

rowle1jt said:


> *What I need to run stadium? Stock/mod rubber/foam? I'll run whatever, which means I will run stock with my road tires.
> Jake *


Stock Rubber is the most popular class, with any kind of street tire. but either the Weinerdudes or Pro-Line Striker 2's seem to work the best.


----------



## rowle1jt

I have a set of the Losi Street Treads, they work pretty well on carpet so far for me, they get pretty sticky.... LoL
Jake


----------



## psycho02

Hey muller Where is it at in Indiana and do you have room?


----------



## psycho02

What time would you be coming back on sunday?


----------



## psycho02

Ill tell you what muller u let me ride down there with you and we'll figure out a setup when we get down there.


----------



## psycho02

Muller find out what tire and insert they are using there.

better yet give me a number or web address and I can find out too.


----------



## psycho02

well u better make some slicks then if they are using slicks it is probably the better way to go


----------



## psycho02

WEll just pick a pair with small knowbsd to make some you will need them Probably taper pins would be the best to grind down into slicks.


----------



## psycho02

Not if that is the tire that u need to be competitve u goof. Besides once you have made your slicks they last for a long time and u can always use them at that track especially if you plan on going back in feb


----------



## psycho02

Slicks ar'nt a matter of driving style they are a matter of what the track is. I will guarantee u no matter what your driving style is if is slicks are the tire then u better be using them or you will be in for a long day.


----------



## John Warner

Ken,

Dave's in for a l o n g day no matter what
he's doing if you get where I'm coming from!!

:wave:


----------



## psycho02

yep but slick tires on dirt is a whole different thing.


----------



## psycho02

Hey Johnny if i show up saturday night and want to run some stadium do you think those stadium boys will let me in with my buggy since thats all I have right now.


----------



## psycho02

MULLER the first part of any setup for off-road is TIRES you have to start with the right tire or the rest won't work are you with me here.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Hey Johnny if i show up saturday night and want to run some stadium do you think those stadium boys will let me in with my buggy since thats all I have right now. *


 I don't think ther'll be any problem at all. I'm sure it'll make em happy just to see your smiling face!!


----------



## psycho02

Well i just don't want to hear any grief about running a buggy with those big ole' bullying trucks don't want to ruffle any feathers ya know. Will you be gracing the club with your prescence on saturday night.


----------



## psycho02

No ill just go in with all the trucks because I have a t3 coming so I will be in with them later anyways. I want to race everybody and not just 2 or 3 people if u know what I mean.


----------



## John Warner

Don't forget to bring a chair with you!! 

Also.... 
Dave, is your woman gonna really let
you come out and play or what??


----------



## John Warner

crashmaster said:


> *yes
> i got here permiction to race all day
> *


 WoW! Lemme guess, you had to bribe her, right??


----------



## psycho02

John u still have my chair right?


----------



## John Warner

Is this place CLEAN or what???


http://www.rccaronline.com/n2.jpg


----------



## John Warner

I think this is what the oval driver's are wanting to do with the corners....

http://www.rccaronline.com/n5.jpg


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *John u still have my chair right? *


 Somewhere, I think!


----------



## psycho02

That is ultra racing right John? where are they at? 

Just think we could do something like that if had a PERMANENT BUILDING.


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> *Somewhere, I think! *



No you don't I was kidding I picked it up when we were laying carpet at the comedy (condom) den that one day.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *That is ultra racing right John? where are they at?
> 
> Just think we could do something like that if had a PERMANENT BUILDING. *


 Yep, it's ultra and their somewhere in Ohio I think.

I totally agree, I even like that yellow their using! Wouldn't it be awesome to have a place we could actually call home?


----------



## John Warner

3379 Dixie Hwy, Hamilton OH 45015 - (513) 863-7342
HOURS: MONDAY - SATURDAY 10AM-9PM
SUNDAY 10AM-5PM


----------



## psycho02

Well what exactly do we have to do to make it happen?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Well what exactly do we have to do to make it happen? *


Rob a bank?? Or maybe get Bill Gates to write us a check??


----------



## psycho02

No seriously did you ever get a chance to talk to Chad. I think he has raced stadium a few times.


----------



## mxatv151

*JOHNNY BOY!!!!*

Hey John Don't forget to bring battery zapper this weekend!!!! Thanks in advance ~Mr. Clean~


----------



## John Warner

*Re: JOHNNY BOY!!!!*



mxatv151 said:


> *Hey John Don't forget to bring battery zapper this weekend!!!! Thanks in advance ~Mr. Clean~ *


 You'll never believe it, but it's been there ever since Tuesday!!


----------



## Jamie Hanson

So John do you think I should get a sedan or offroad truck and try my hand at right turns again? It has been a couple years..


----------



## Phat Dakota

I think you should, the more people joining us every weekend the better!!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

WooHooo! What a night. Lordy, I do love stadium.

Anyways, after Andy's little experiment with his tyres, I gotz to thinkin' abit. Painful, yes, but sometimes good comes of it. 

Has anyone ever tried the HPI V-Groove tyres? They're almost slicks and the pro compound is usually pretty soft. Now I'm thinking if I order them now....

Bad Andy. Look what you've started.....:devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

What was our turnout for tonight?


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Thirty something... Can't recall the exact number. It's late, ya know.

I believe we went all the way to an E main. Pretty kewl. It's amazing. Have heat and lights, and racers show up.........


----------



## psycho02

actually Bill I think we had 36 and I know we went into the f main. could have been 37 if steven would have came:devil: It cant be OUR turnout if YOU are not there nitro boy.


----------



## FishRC

It was a lot of fun ALL day Saturday. 5 pan cars, 3 trucks and a RC10. That old RC10 was having its way over the trucks and even was used as a ramp a few times. All went well till the first lap of the main when Andy and I tangled and the front bumper exploded in a shower of white plastic. Any one got the old Andy's front bumper for full bodies on a RC10? Mine was scattered all over the track. :lol: They finly found a way to beat that old RC10! :devil:

Stadium was a blast and I used my modern T3. Was good to see everyone having fun as well as som close racing. The B main 2nd to 5th was only 2 seconds apart at the end. :thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

psycho02 said:


> *actually Bill I think we had 36 and I know we went into the f main. could have been 37 if steven would have came:devil: It cant be OUR turnout if YOU are not there nitro boy. *


I might come bump wheels with u next week if i get some bearings.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey Crashmaster I got your little email And all I have to say is BUY SOME FREAKING RUBBER TIRES!!!!!!!!!!!! 


We have been telling you for over a year to quit whinning about it and buy some rubber tires. There are these things called rules which we all follow. And everyone knows that when you run stock, you run rubber tires. And if you run foam tires you run in the modified class, Plain and simple. Which brand of rubber tires or what you do with them it doesn't matter, but running foam tires in stock is not allowed. Would you like to know how many people came up to me and thanked me for doing wheat I did by trying to show you that NONE of the stadium racers want you to run foam tires in stock, because it was a lot of people???


----------



## Greg Anthony

Gee, sure was nice to see all you guys this weekend at Toledo....


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*Re: ummmmmmmm*



crashmaster said:


> *...i just bought two b3 buggys*


Dave, by your own hand you announced less than a month ago you purchased not one, but two associated B3 buggies.

I cannot believe that someone that afford to buy two buggies cannot afford to buy two pairs of rubber tires for his truck. And you proabably don't even have to buy new rims. 

What is the deal, Dave? Perhaps someone forgot to explain to me your special condition allowing you to run a setup not allowed to anyone else running stadium with GLRC. 

Do you have an explanation? Anything?


----------



## Crazydave25

*Just to clear things up....*

A FEW PAGES BACK - - - - - - - - - 

"I was just wondering if it was actually Muller? You know "CrazyDave", who has (what he thinks) is the coolest Grand AM in the world, just like everyone elsess. 
What really surprised me, if it is him, when did he figure out how to use a computer? LoL"

"Yep, Crashmaster is "CrazyDave". Not sure how he figured how to connect to the internet."


I am the man they call Crazydave, just look at the username. Its me. I am sending this out to clear my name as not being this crashmaster dude. LOL


Good to see the track is doing well at its new location. I have been wanting to race ever since the move........ hopefully after the holidays.


----------



## kevinm

It's now obvious that they are NOT the same person, since CrazyDave actually uses punctuation.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

kevinm said:


> *It's now obvious that they are NOT the same person, since CrazyDave actually uses punctuation.  *


That and he knows how to spell!!! :lol: :devil: 

As for you Muller- Stock truck has been running rubber tires since before I started racing some 6-7 years ago. And as I recall you were complaning then about not having any rubber tires. How many sets of foams have you bought in the last 5 years? I agree with Andy. BUY SOME RUBBER TIRES!!! But don't complain that you have to follow the same rules everybody else has to. Your racing "skill" does not warrant special treatment...


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Crazydave25 said:


> *I am the man they call Crazydave, just look at the username. Its me. I am sending this out to clear my name as not being this crashmaster dude. LOL*


My message was not directed at you. I apologize if you felt it was. And it is nice to see the track doing so well. Can't wait for this ornament race I've been hearing about.......


----------



## KawadaKid

Dave, it is near christmas. Why dont u go ask Santa for some rubber tires?:devil:


----------



## John Warner

I read this over at the oval thread, and thought
maybe I'd post it here for all to read.....


I have never been to any major event that had a "laid back" type race schedule. The racers have to be in tech on time, they have to be ready to race and if they are not then the race goes on without them. They have to be there to turn marshal without having to be called and they have to check their frequencies before the event starts. Yet at local races it seems most race directors let their people cruise along at what every pace they want and they get done whenever they get done.

I know this is just a hobby and can't make a "job" out of it but if the local tracks don't show the new racer and the weekly racer how it is supposed to be done then they are lost when they get to a big event. Not only that but it makes their weekly program get "hum drum" real easy. It really sucks to have to wait almost every round for the “grace periods”. 

My suggestion to all track owners is to, "within reason", crack the whip and keep your program running the way we all know it should be. If a racer is not ready for his race then you can’t hold up everyone else because of it. If he is not there to turn marshal then he loses a lap off his main. Old rules, but they worked back then, why not now? This not only "trains" the new racers but also gives the local race a "big race" atmosphere.

So many questions have been asked about how to keep your racers and attract new ones but everyone seems to be afraid to go back to the way things were run when we “had” a lot of racers. “tis a puzzlement”

Any comments gentleman??


----------



## John Warner

And here's more food for thought....


I do know this though, things don’t happen on their own very often, you have to make them happen. If the racing is the same-o same-o, then make something happen. Money works every time! “OK guys, 20 bucks to the A main winners tonight”.

Invert the starting field. (I hate that but it breaks up the monotony.) Order in enough pizza and Coke to feed the racers. No matter what you do to stir up something, it’s going to cost you a little but it should be well worth the investment if it makes the racers happy or stirs up their interest. Showing the racer that you are interested in him enjoying himself means a lot.

Have a “how far can you go on one battery pack race” (during intermission or after the regular racing) You know those glow sticks that campers use to see in the dark, shake them up and tape it to the roof you the cars and cut the lights out when they race! (I’ve seen this done a time or two and it was a ton of fun)


----------



## KawadaKid

I like idea of a glow stick race or a flash lite race. Could be pretty fun. I also think we should get back into doing the King of the Hill races after stadium. Those were the most fun i had racing all last year.


----------



## KawadaKid

*Re: john worner*



crashmaster said:


> *i think that it is the race director reponsiblity to do that. it seems he can't handle that. *


I think Andy has been doing a great job. I think we should all give him a huge thanx for giving up his time to help US out. Thanx Andy.


----------



## bustedparts

Yha those races sound cool.To bad I only have nitro.Btw are you guys going to work on getting a offroad track next year or are yha sticking with onroad?I am working on getting a xxt mfe to run indoors with you guys but I have to wait for the money tree to grow and santa to go away.LOL I am having a hard time waiting for spring and I need to run to get some more practice cause I suck!I have been to tracks that ran the same show for months and at the 2nd to the last race they changed the track and it was a blast!The guy that were going fast turned into the marshall kings.It was alot of fun!Yes change ups and suprizes are a lot better than the same ol same ol!


----------



## psycho02

I do think that stadium ran pretty smooth last saturday, no big delays or anything.


----------



## SecretSquirrel

Just as a point of reference. Bill Bridges ran the races for the Toledo CRL this past weekend. We started on time (10:00a) and the Stock TC A Main finished at 7:05p. We had 14 heats, ran 3 qualifiers and a main and were done in 9 hours. It takes some work on the part of the race director, but it can be done. Bill didnt have to yell at anyone and he kept it rolling.

As for marshalling, a CRL rule is for each qualifier that you dont marshall, you lose 1 lap off of you main. Another good idea in my book.

SS


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: john w*



crashmaster said:


> *this is true but somebody has to crack down on that nobody will do that. i will if you want me to im allway ready for anything. *



Umm didn't we try this last year? As i seem to recall, there was supposed to be laps docked and such things as that? It always seemed never to happen....


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: Re: Re: ummmmmmmm*



crashmaster said:


> *hay bill anyone can buy foam tires if they want to. im just out there to prove a point that foam are cheaper then rubber, and can last a long or longer then rubber. about chunking the tires is very hard to do i haven't chunked out a set of foams yet, but my buggy has. if there is anymore about it just ask and i will tell you everything that i know about raceing on foam tires. if you want to try them this weekend, i will bring them with me, and i will let anyone run them to see if they would like to buy some for there trucks. *


Instead of fighting about what should be allowed in the stock class why not just make a foam class? Or else just run mod and quit complaining...


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: Re: Re: john w*



crashmaster said:


> *yes but nobody has the balls to do it so why even have rules if there is no inforsers *


Bull!! Eric did but then someone aways went behind his back and got permission for stuff elsewhere..so what was the point of him trying anymore? And then people wonder why he was getting fed up with stuff.


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ummmmmmmm*



crashmaster said:


> *hay ant we all out just to have fun and to see who the better driver is and not what he or she has for tires *



Not if it's against the rules for that class. How else do you make it fair for other people? What if someone decided they wanted to run a mod motor in stock and then whomped on everyone else? That would be just about the same.


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: john w*



crashmaster said:


> *yes your right there has to be only one in charge of the race day not 3 or 4 so everybody gets the same thing *


Which is why i think Eric pretty much gave up on it. There was no point. And who wants to get home on a Sunday at like 8pm and then in his case eat and then go straight to bed so he can get up in the morning? Oh and John he was going to race thispast Sunday but me and the kids were sick so we needed him to stay home and take care of us.


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ummmmmmmm*



crashmaster said:


> *that means that they are cheating, but in offroad i havent seen where foam tires can't run with foam *


First i have heard about that. All i know is that in this instance i can see where everyone is coming from. Stock us SUPPOSED to be rubber tires. I think being as to how this is a hobby that does have rules that they should be followed.


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: ummmmmmmm*



crashmaster said:


> *that means that they are cheating, but in offroad i havent seen where foam tires can't run with rubber i ran foam tires on dirt last year all i had to do is make wight *


Different track, different rules i guess. Because i know it wasn't with us.


----------



## Rainn2378

crashmaster said:


> *that means that they are cheating, but in offroad i havent seen where foam tires can't run with rubber i ran foam tires on dirt last year all i had to do is make wight *



And i would think that if it was a BIG race that you would have to follow the rules so why wouldn't you at your home track?


----------



## Rainn2378

crashmaster said:


> *hay sandy do you want to know something funny *



What's that?


----------



## Rainn2378

crashmaster said:


> *the same people had no problem with me running them 2 years ago at loasma but now they have been tell me to run rubber now because im back driveing like i used to do back at roger b chafy *



You should know by now how these people are. Don't get me wrong there are people that you guys race with that i like and then there are people that you guys race with that i can't stand...you know like those ones that sit there and try to say i am Eric's momma. That's the way it has always been. And i doubt it will change now.


----------



## Rainn2378

crashmaster said:


> *the same people had no problem with me running them 2 years ago at loasma but now they have been tell me to run rubber now because im back driveing like i used to do back at roger b chafy *



Some things will never change. Get used to it. Tell your woman to get used to listening to you yelling about it too. Go knows i have.


----------



## Rainn2378

crashmaster said:


> *yea you are right. but i will bring my foams with me and i will race them on saterday night *


Me..i don't care...Eric doesn't have any trucks anymore so i don't have to listen to him yell about it.... :lol:


----------



## Rainn2378

crashmaster said:


> *lol but i wont let her know what happens on the race day only if i did good or bad *


Now see...i hear every detail..but then i was always up there for how many years? I won't be coming up there much anymore because there is one person there who i would love to harm and Eric and John said no. So i just don't come around anymore.


----------



## Rainn2378

crashmaster said:


> *what was he one of them that yelled about my tires *


To be perfectly honest i don't remember...he got rid of his trucks about halfway through the year on Lousma.


----------



## Rainn2378

Hey Dave you said you have aol right? What the devil is your screen name?


----------



## nitrorod

Hum...I think that I remember someone getting told to stop doing that this summer when he tried the same thing. Who was that guy?



John Warner said:


> *I read this over at the oval thread, and thought
> maybe I'd post it here for all to read.....
> 
> 
> I have never been to any major event that had a "laid back" type race schedule. The racers have to be in tech on time, they have to be ready to race and if they are not then the race goes on without them. They have to be there to turn marshal without having to be called and they have to check their frequencies before the event starts. Yet at local races it seems most race directors let their people cruise along at what every pace they want and they get done whenever they get done.
> 
> I know this is just a hobby and can't make a "job" out of it but if the local tracks don't show the new racer and the weekly racer how it is supposed to be done then they are lost when they get to a big event. Not only that but it makes their weekly program get "hum drum" real easy. It really sucks to have to wait almost every round for the “grace periods”.
> 
> My suggestion to all track owners is to, "within reason", crack the whip and keep your program running the way we all know it should be. If a racer is not ready for his race then you can’t hold up everyone else because of it. If he is not there to turn marshal then he loses a lap off his main. Old rules, but they worked back then, why not now? This not only "trains" the new racers but also gives the local race a "big race" atmosphere.
> 
> So many questions have been asked about how to keep your racers and attract new ones but everyone seems to be afraid to go back to the way things were run when we “had” a lot of racers. “tis a puzzlement”
> 
> Any comments gentleman?? *


----------



## Phat Dakota

*Re: john worner*



crashmaster said:


> *i think that it is the race director reponsiblity to do that. it seems he can't handle that. *


Don't even start criticizing me about how things are run. Do you know how much I go through for this club Muller?????? I don't even think you have a clue. If memory serves me right YOU are the only person that doesn't like how things are going b/c YOU chose NOT to follow rules that have been in place for many years. I've had nothing but good comments from all the other racers about our current facility and schedules and the way the races are going.


----------



## Phat Dakota

crashmaster said:


> *yea you are right. but i will bring my foams with me and i will race them on saterday night *


Looks like we will have another heat of Foam Stock!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Phat Dakota said:


> *Looks like we will have another heat of Foam Stock!!! *


Hey Andy- it easy to win the "A" when you're the only one in it!! LOL

And yes, you do a good job running the races. So Muller can stick it in his diff.

And Muller, people WERE complaining when you ran foam in the stock class on Lousma- you just weren't the one hearing it all. And as for a buggy with foams running in with stock truck- there's a differance between someone without a class to run in (due to only one specific TYPE of vehicle)and a person who has been told for YEARS and runs a popular and consistantly attended class who still won't follow the rules. Personnally, after 4 years of telling you rubber ONLY in stock truck and you keep bringing foams, I wouldn't let you race with stock truck. You'd be in Mod or nothing...


----------



## RCTerror

Geez, this Dave Muller guy sounds like a real whiner... I mean winner. What makes his so special that he gets to run foams in a rubber class? I know in Indy if you wnated to run "stock truck" you had to run the required tire (decided at the beginning of the year- it was always rubber), stock motors (which meant the arm that was in the can when you bought it was in the can when you raced it), and no hand made or custom parts (which meant no shaved or lightend chassis or hand built shock towers). This may offend some of you, but how is it stock if someone is running a custom built chassis or "special" parts that nobody else can get or has the equipment to make? Unless the person is going to be willing to distribute or modify part to make things fair. Either that or run "spec" classes, where everybody runs identical tires, motors, etc...

Just my little bit of input...


----------



## FishRC

Enough is enough... lets drop this and get back to racing. Muller, get the rubber tires like you are supposed to and we can all get back to racing.

Andy, thanks for putting your foot down, us telling Dave to change was just not getting the job done.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

crashmaster said:


> *i think that it is the race director reponsiblity to do that. it seems he can't handle that. *


Muller, you are incredible. Your level of audacity it simply amazing! What have you done for this group? You criticize Andy's ability to run races?! I heard no one, absolutely NO ONE complain saturday night about anything BUT YOU!

Suck it up, Buttercup. Gonna run stock, get rubber tires. That has been the rule for as long as I've ran. I still don't get what is so stinking special about you that anyone even wastes the time to put you in your own race.


----------



## Crazydave25

*Assembling Batteries...*

So.. Whats the secret to assembling battery packs? I am too cheap to buy that deans jig. I was able to get this new pack of mine together, but its sloppy and uneven and not straight. Any tips?

Thanks!


----------



## Phat Dakota

*Re: Assembling Batteries...*



Crazydave25 said:


> *So.. Whats the secret to assembling battery packs? I am too cheap to buy that deans jig. I was able to get this new pack of mine together, but its sloppy and uneven and not straight. Any tips?
> 
> Thanks! *


Battery Assembly 101

1. Make sure you get the individual shrink wrap for the cells and put that on.

2. Make sure you have Shoo-Goo and glue the cells together in the way you will be soldering them.

3. Take a peice of strapping tape about 18" long or and place one end on one side of the cells you just glued.

4. Very carefully flip the cells over that you just taped and wrap the rest of the tape around the pack.

5. Apply some solder to the ends of all the cells and battery bars.

6. Solder the bars to the cells with a very hot Iron (80watt Weller is my fav.) and needle-nose pliers to hold the bars.

7. solder your wire or tabs on however you like.

Batteries are pretty easy to assemble with this trick, it takes me about 5 mins or so to do a 6 cell pack with this method.


----------



## bustedparts

All that sounds good but I like to use a hotter iron.It just works better for me.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*Re: Re: Assembling Batteries...*

*2. Make sure you have Shoo-Goo and glue the cells together in the way you will be soldering them.

Aaaaahhhhhhhhhh

3. Take a peice of strapping tape about 18" long or and place one end on one side of the cells you just glued.

Aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh

4. Very carefully flip the cells over that you just taped and wrap the rest of the tape around the pack.

Oh lord............

5. Apply some solder to the ends of all the cells and battery bars.

Try scratching the surface up abit with a scotch brite pad or brillo pad or something like that......

6. Solder the bars to the cells with a very hot Iron (80watt Weller is my fav.) and needle-nose pliers to hold the bars.

Now you're making sense. And remember a good connection shouldn't take more than 5 seconds to make. If it takes longer, try more heat, more solder, or more flux on the connection.

7. solder your wire or tabs on however you like.

Oh lord, it's over. Seriously, the Dean's battery Jig is probably the best way to go. Once you have one, you'll always have it. And it makes working on batteries SO much easier. Fewer burnt fingers........*


----------



## Rich Chang

*Tamiya car*

Hi,

I think I remember seeing that one of you is running the new Tamiya car? John?

If so, do you know how many degrees of castor the front C-hubs have on it?

Thanks,
-Rich


----------



## psycho02

DamageIncRacing said:


> *Hey Andy- it easy to win the "A" when you're the only one in it!! LOL
> 
> And yes, you do a good job running the races. So Muller can stick it in his diff.
> 
> And Muller, people WERE complaining when you ran foam in the stock class on Lousma- you just weren't the one hearing it all. And as for a buggy with foams running in with stock truck- there's a differance between someone without a class to run in (due to only one specific TYPE of vehicle)and a person who has been told for YEARS and runs a popular and consistantly attended class who still won't follow the rules. Personnally, after 4 years of telling you rubber ONLY in stock truck and you keep bringing foams, I wouldn't let you race with stock truck. You'd be in Mod or nothing... *



Yes I ran a buggy in with the trucks, and yes there were no other buggies to run with. It was not a total advantage because of the whoop section that was put in by one "Bad Andy" My buggy could not go through there anywhere as fast as the trucks could. But that was only one part of the track. So the buggy was probably a little of an advantage everywhere else on the track because it is lighter. And yes I did win the A with the buggy. Here is the difference with me and muller though, next time I run stadium I will be running a truck with rubber tires. I don't have a truck or I would have run one saturday. I have one on order and it will be here sometime this week. So although I was not in compliance with the rules last saturday the next time I run stadium I will be.   MULLER JUST GET SOME DARNED RUBBER TIRES.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Don't get me wrong. I wasn't saying you shouldn't have run. I was showing the difference between someone who is the only "car" in a class and someone who wants to run a special setup. Nothing against you Ken!  :devil:


----------



## psycho02

Oh yeah, I know eric I was just trying to see if muller could understand. Thats why I was pointing out that I acknowleged that my vehicle was not in compliance for the class and that I am going to be in compliance with the class the next time I run it, And my truck will have rubber tires on it.:devil:


----------



## Phat Dakota

This should be even easier to for you to understand Mr. Crashmaster. You have three options that will be your ONLY choices.

1. BUY SOME RUBBER TIRES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2. Find 2 other people to start a foam class or to run Mod.

3. You Don't race.

Now this seems like a very easy decision to me, but I guess we will have to see come Saturday. And don't bother crying to John or anyone about these options b/c they were agreed on by all of us.


----------



## John Warner

*Rules.........*

As many of you know, we as a club have endured many, many obstacles within the past few years. One of the problems is that I'm a nice guy, and have no backbone when it comes to enforcing rules. With that said, I'm proud to announce that starting this weekend, your new race director Andy Curran _will_ begin enforcing your clubs race rules. And they are as follows.......


(1) A regimented schedule with three minutes between races.

(2) A one minute grace period will be granted if requested. However if you still cannot get your car or truck on the line then the race will start without you! If a racer is not ready for his race we can't hold up everyone else who is because of it.

(3) You yourself will return to the track to marshall unless your physical condition won't allow it. There will be no more sending your kids or buddy out to marshall for you. It's YOUR responsibility as a racer, and we expect you to fulfill that responsibility.

(4) If you have an attitude or just don't feel like marshaling, then one lap will be deducted from your best qualifier of the day. Plain and simple!

(5) A mandatory drivers meeting will take place before the start of each and every race day to insure everyone understands the rules.

These are not new rules, but rules than have been used for many years at just about every club/track around the world. If we all adhere to the rules, racing will only become better for all of us. We'll also be done and home on a regular basis. And remember, these rules are the same for everyone!!


Now, for a bit of good news.....

**Stadium**... Starting this weekend we'll be bringing back the "King of the hill" race following stadium. There'll be no extra charge, but this season, the winner will be taking $10.00 home with him or her!

**On-Road**... Same as above except we'll be running something we're gonna call the "Energizer race" We'll see who can run the longest before his or her car dies. And just to make things even for all, there will be a maximum lap time enforced to prevent you from sitting still or driving a little bit too slow! Go slower than the preset maximum, and your out. again, no charge to enter and $10.00 goes to the winner!!

Ever hear of moonlight bowling?? How about moonlight racing with the glowsticks we use outdoors??


----------



## psycho02

Or better yet there are a couple of companies who have created glow in the dark paint. The stadium races on Satuday night were run pretty darn smooth I thought. I also do not have a problem with any of those rules.:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

*Re: Rules.........*

WoW!! I've received tons of email from this post,
and it's all positive.... imagine that!!




John Warner said:


> *As many of you know, we as a club have endured many, many obstacles within the past few years. One of the problems is that I'm a nice guy, and have no backbone when it comes to enforcing rules. With that said, I'm proud to announce that starting this weekend, your new race director Andy Curran will begin enforcing your clubs race rules. And they are as follows.......
> 
> 
> (1) A regimented schedule with three minutes between races.
> 
> (2) A one minute grace period will be granted if requested. However if you still cannot get your car or truck on the line then the race will start without you! If a racer is not ready for his race we can't hold up everyone else who is because of it.
> 
> (3) You yourself will return to the track to marshall unless your physical condition won't allow it. There will be no more sending your kids or buddy out to marshall for you. It's YOUR responsibility as a racer, and we expect you to fulfill that responsibility.
> 
> (4) If you have an attitude or just don't feel like marshaling, then one lap will be deducted from your best qualifier of the day. Plain and simple!
> 
> (5) A mandatory drivers meeting will take place before the start of each and every race day to insure everyone understands the rules.
> 
> These are not new rules, but rules than have been used for many years at just about every club/track around the world. If we all adhere to the rules, racing will only become better for all of us. We'll also be done and home on a regular basis. And remember, these rules are the same for everyone!!
> 
> 
> Now, for a bit of good news.....
> 
> **Stadium**... Starting this weekend we'll be bringing back the "King of the hill" race following stadium. There'll be no extra charge, but this season, the winner will be taking $10.00 home with him or her!
> 
> **On-Road**... Same as above except we'll be running something we're gonna call the "Energizer race" We'll see who can run the longest before his or her car dies. And just to make things even for all, there will be a maximum lap time enforced to prevent you from sitting still or driving a little bit too slow! Go slower than the preset maximum, and your out. again, no charge to enter and $10.00 goes to the winner!!
> 
> Ever hear of moonlight bowling?? How about moonlight racing with the glowsticks we use outdoors?? *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

HEY JOHNNY BOY!!! Barring any more health problems, I will be there this sunday. I might have to pick up some foams for the TC3 friday, but I'l be back to the track on sunday. Anybody still racing 12th scale?


----------



## KawadaKid

about the energizer race....
Isnt it unhealthy to run a pack until it practicaly stops?


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> *about the energizer race....
> Isnt it unhealthy to run a pack until it practicaly stops? *


 Steven, the race is for fun. You don't have to join in if you feel your batteries may be harmed.


----------



## KawadaKid

oooooooooookie dokie.


----------



## John Warner

Either that or your more than welcome to
use some of my extreme power 1700's!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

Actually since we moved past 1700's there are no problems with running a pack that far down in the car. In fact that is the best way to get them to keep pushing hard 5 minutes and beyond. Just put them on your equalizer tray for awhile and they will be fine.


----------



## Omega Pi

*Re: Rules.........*



John Warner said:


> (3) You yourself will return to the track to marshall unless your physical condition won't allow it. There will be no more sending your kids or buddy out to marshall for you. It's YOUR responsibility as a racer, and we expect you to fulfill that responsibility.


I think along with this rule should be the one that only adults or other racers should be allowed to marshall (in those instances when extra marshalls are needed) for the simple reason that they understand the need for speed and caution when marshalling (ie: not taking 3 laps to marshall one car in the process causing three other wrecks because they were not watching out for other cars). 

Just my 2 cents.

BTW, if it's a penny for your thoughts, and someone gives you their 2 cents worth, what happens to the other penny?


----------



## psycho02

That depends on who is giving the 2 cents:devil:


----------



## John Warner

I dunno, I guess you can keep the other
penny so you can give your thought's away?


But I do know that 2 wrongs don't make a right,
but 2 wrights make an airplane.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey John did you get the message I left on your Nextel??? I won't be able to make it to the track tommorrow b/c our company christmas lunch turned into a dinner.


----------



## psycho02

JOHN CHECK YOUR 2'S OR YOUR TWO'S OR YOUR TOO'S OR YOUR TO'S IN THAT LAST POST.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *JOHN CHECK YOUR 2'S OR YOUR TWO'S OR YOUR TOO'S OR YOUR TO'S IN THAT LAST POST. *


 I only do that to irrate Omega PI. I didn't know it would bother you as well.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *But I do know that to wrongs don't make a right,
> but two wrights make an airplane. *


Two wrongs a right does not make, but three lefts be so.....

So sayeth Yoda.........


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> *I only do that to irrate Omega PI. I didn't know it would bother you as well. *


 It does not bother me John I was just watching your back.:thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey John,
Could u please bring your digital camera tomarow? I want to take some pictures of my car. I would really apreciate it. Thanx.


----------



## KawadaKid

OK dave, what was the point of ur last post?


----------



## KawadaKid

> hay steven


What, are u feeding the horses?


----------



## psycho02




----------



## DamageIncRacing

Let me see if I get this Dave... YOU were tryng to get some rules enforced?! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...:lol: :lol:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

You are hard on YOUR equipment?! You're hard on everybodies equipment! You don't drive around, you drive THROUGH!!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Anything that is strapped, taped, glued, zip tied, bunjie corded, or wired into yours cars only has a life span of a couple weeks. Its like a death sentence for RC parts...


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

*Try this!*



Phat Dakota said:


> *This should be even easier to for you to understand Mr. Crashmaster. You have three options that will be your ONLY choices.
> 
> 1. BUY SOME RUBBER TIRES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 2. Find 2 other people to start a foam class or to run Mod.
> 
> 3. You Don't race.
> 
> Now this seems like a very easy decision to me, but I guess we will have to see come Saturday. And don't bother crying to John or anyone about these options b/c they were agreed on by all of us. *


agugu gu ga gitata gugu :lol: 
As far a s the rules go I'm all for it! let's all go racing and when we are done in time and get home earlier, hey, wait a minute? that just means more honey do things! gee thanks john!:roll:


----------



## mxatv151

*did someone say mod*

I have been thinking about running mod in stadium again, that would give Muller someone to run w/ and I can think of 2 others that I could talk into running mod......

So MULLER you can bring your foams and i'll keep my rubber and we will se who is the better driver I beat you befor i'll beat you again


----------



## mxatv151

*did someone say 1/12 scale*

Eric, 
Yes Yes Yes to the 1/12 scale i just fine tuned it and she is ready to go...... 

((((( hmmmm I wonder if Bill wants to race 1/12 scale))))) :devil:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*Re: did someone say 1/12 scale*



mxatv151 said:


> *((((( hmmmm I wonder if Bill wants to race 1/12 scale))))) :devil: *


Bill is quite happy running stadium. Besides, saturday nights is where all the action is. It might be a different story if we had the turnout of stadium for 1/12th scale.


----------



## psycho02

exactly besides eric where was everybody in the beginning of the season. We had 3 weeks of eric bill and me and about 5 12th scale cars sitting on pit tables and collecting dust. NOW people want to run 12th scale. phooey


----------



## bustedparts

I wish I had some eletric stuff to come run with you guys!!!


----------



## John Warner

Yikes!  

What a busy place it is here tonight!
Guess everybody's out shopping??


----------



## bustedparts

What time does racing start on saturday?


----------



## Rainn2378

John Warner said:


> *Yikes!
> 
> What a busy place it is here tonight!
> Guess everybody's out shopping?? *


Well of course! Thank you John for coming to pick Eric up Sunday!!!


----------



## John Warner

bustedparts said:


> *What time does racing start on saturday? *


 Most everybody show's up around 5:00 - 5:30.


----------



## Denney

What's the schedule for the next two weeks? Still running practice on Thursday's & normal race schedule for the weekend?

Thanks, Denney


----------



## Crazydave25

*Had a great time!*

Saturday night races, what fun! Don't know how many trucks, but was out before 11pm. May all you fellow RC'ers have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Also,


For the people in the A-Main, whats your secret to speed? You guys looked like your trucks were way faster than others... Whats it gonna take for me to be faster, (besides better driving) Here is my setup: T3 non graphite, Green Machines 3, Rooster ESC, and a 3300 matched pack. Whats else? Should I replace my ESC with something a little better? Any help would be great.


Dave


----------



## Phat Dakota

*Re: Had a great time!*



Crazydave25 said:


> *For the people in the A-Main, whats your secret to speed? You guys looked like your trucks were way faster than others... Whats it gonna take for me to be faster, (besides better driving)*


Well Dave next to Driving smoothly the biggest thing in going fast is set-up. Having a Losi truck I really can't help you out, but the only one faster than me on Sat. was Dave Woellper. I'm sure if you asked him he would probably give you some advice. You could Also ask Jeff Brown for help on set-ups too. But he usually works at Rider's on Sat. so he doesn't get there until almost 10pm.

Denney,
holiday schedule. Tuesday - CLOSED!
Thursday, SAt. and Sun. - open as usual.
Next Tues. Thurs. Sat. Sun. - open as usual


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Crazydave25 said:


> *...T3 non graphite, Green Machines 3, Rooster ESC, and a 3300 matched pack. Whats else? Should I replace my ESC with something a little better? Any help would be great.*


Hey, all I've got is some tired old 3000's and some even older 2000's and a blue endbell handout motor from Cleveland. Just try to make what you have work as well as you can. And don't hit shhhtuf. A slight problem I had saturday. Gotta do something about getting curb feelers on my truck.

Can't wait for next week. WhooHooo.....:thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

but be very careful.


----------



## bustedparts

Yes be very very quite. I'm hunting wabbits.


----------



## John Warner

*Here's a copy of an email I received, so I thought I'd share it with you since it contains some good information and some great ideas.

Rules:

As far a rules go, since I thought I read that the club is ROAR sanctioned, what about enforcing ROAR rules? (i.e.: no unapproved motors and batteries, such as Monster stock and 3300 batteries.)

I like the idea of a drivers meeting so we can reinforce to the racers what the rules are and explain the penalty for breaking the rules.

Fun:

How about allowing the winner of the B to be bumped up to the A?

We used to run a "Snake Race" at the end of the day down in Niles were anyone who wanted to enter paid $1 and it was winner take all. We ran for 4 or 5 minutes and there were no marshals. You run any motor and batteries. If you wrecked, your car stayed on the track and you were done unless some hit your car and got you back going again. It was fun and different. I was thinking we could run five minutes and guys could use there backup cars (if they had one). I'd give it a try for $1.

I like the lightstick idea.

I also liked when we did the 4 lap qualifying. That was fun to do and fun to watch.*


----------



## John Warner

We ran our "Energizer" race following Sundays program and from what I seen everybody had a blast, including the spectators! Cost to enter is $0.00. (free)

Some of the rules are as follows.....

(1) No more than six cells.
(2) Any ROAR approved motor of your choice.
(3) We set a maximum lap time, if your slower
than the preset time, your eliminated.
(4) NO marshals.
(5) Minor hacking IS legal.
(6) Last one running wins $10.00.

Dave Walton made quite a showing ALL weekend long
as well as being our first Energizer winner. I think
the race lasted for 13 minutes, but would have gone farther
except the runner-up (Mr. Clean) had his motor go to sleep.

Way to go Dave!!!


----------



## mxatv151

Yes, I had a stradigy that was working and plenty of battery left, and Dave kept complaining that his batteries in his remote were beeping since the 9 min. mark . oh yeah buddy I had it in the bag..
But one little bump and a comlete stop for a second, and my motor said no more....... 

Oh well it was a lot of fun...... really..... good job Dave....

Tony...


----------



## gasman

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year
Just for information the Trinty Monster Horsepower motor is ROAR legal as of 11/22/02 and Sanyo 3300's will be as of 1/1/2003:wave:


----------



## John Warner

gasman said:


> *Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year
> Just for information the Trinty Monster Horsepower motor is ROAR legal as of 11/22/02 and Sanyo 3300's will be as of 1/1/2003:wave: *


 Hey Jody! Thanks for the info. Merry Christmas to you and yours as well. Hope to see you soon! CRL maybe??

John


----------



## John Warner

mxatv151 said:


> *Yes, I had a stradigy that was working and plenty of battery left, and Dave kept complaining that his batteries in his remote were beeping since the 9 min. mark . oh yeah buddy I had it in the bag..
> But one little bump and a comlete stop for a second, and my motor said no more.......
> 
> Oh well it was a lot of fun...... really..... good job Dave....
> 
> Tony... *


 Tony, glad you enjoyed it! I was thinking.... what if each of the racers that enter toss in a buck? That the would make the prize $20.00! Or two bucks for $30.00! Maybe even pay the runner-up $5.00 or something. Just a thought.

John


----------



## psycho02

Your up a little late for an old man ar'nt you Warner?:devil:


----------



## mxatv151

*sanyo 3300 approved*

here it is......http://www.roarracing.com/products/sbattery.htm


----------



## psycho02

well u new it would'nt take long roar does not want to hold up any of trinity or reedy's sales of course they want to legalize them as soon as possible.


----------



## mxatv151

*my 2 cents....*

I think the energizer and king of the hill, is fine the way it is, 
for me its about the fun, not the money$$.... I would race in it if there was no money to be won.....and if it cost more to run in it, I would be reluctant to enter.... :roll:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Your up a little late for an old man ar'nt you Warner?:devil: *


 Naw, not really. I'm just up early, thats all!!


----------



## John Warner

*Re: my 2 cents....*



mxatv151 said:


> *I think the energizer and king of the hill, is fine the way it is,
> for me its about the fun, not the money$$.... I would race in it if there was no money to be won.....and if it cost more to run in it, I would be reluctant to enter.... :roll: *


 You're confusing me. "If it cost more to run in it" It doesn't cost anything to start with.


----------



## mxatv151

yes sir, I understand, and that is the way i like it.....no $$$$ means no problems


----------



## John Warner

Well I'm pretty sure everybodys day isin't as boring,
or should I say relaxed as mine to spend the afternoon
playing on the computer. Anyway.....

I hope each and every one of you are having
an enjoyable and wonderful Christmas!

John


----------



## Rainn2378

John Warner said:


> *Well I'm pretty sure everybodys day isin't as boring,
> or should I say relaxed as mine to spend the afternoon
> playing on the computer. Anyway.....
> 
> I hope each and every one of you are having
> an enjoyable and wonderful Christmas!
> 
> John *


Yeah yeah....bah humbug! LOL....Merry Christmas Johny Boy! :wave:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

I hope everyone got shiny new bits for their rides. Saturday would be a great time to break them in...........


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *I hope everyone got shiny new bits for their rides. Saturday would be a great time to break them in........... *


 Saturday??? I'm planing on breaking mine Thursday evening, now that it's finally back together again! And might I add that the patented "Tamiya/dremel/drill press" diet worked better than expected.


----------



## John Warner

Anybody heard from nitrorodster lately??
Wonder where he ventured off to again??


----------



## nitrorod

Well I want to play with my toys Thursday too but was thinking that I want to do it in some racing in the dirt. Dirtburners is running thursday night so anyone that wants to go e-mail me ([email protected]) or post here so we can set something up. If not how about we open up early I dont have anything to do for the rest of the week and am board.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> * If not how about we open up early I dont have anything to do for the rest of the week and am board. *


 Actually we'd already planned on opening early Thursday because there's been many, many requests to do so. Guess lot's of people are either bored like yourself or have some new stuff their dying to try out!


----------



## mxatv151

How early can I be there? Say 9:00am? Give us some times here Johnny Boy, cuz I want to be there.


----------



## John Warner

Tony..........

I'd safely say I'll be there by no later than 3:30-4:00. However, Jerrod has a "key" so maybe he'd like to open even earlier? Email him, or maybe he'll respond here. (his address is a couple of posts back)


----------



## KawadaKid

I would love an early practice!


----------



## Phat Dakota

John Warner said:


> *I'd safely say I'll be there by no later than 3:30-4:00. However, Jerrod has a "key" so maybe he'd like to open even earlier? Email him, or maybe he'll respond here. (his address is a couple of posts back) *



Well it looks like we have the winner of who gets to shovel the 40'x60' area in front of the door tonight!!!!


----------



## mxatv151

*shoveling*

everyone bring a shovel, ummmmm, or a plow:thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota

*Re: shoveling*



mxatv151 said:


> *everyone bring a shovel, ummmmm, or a plow:thumbsup: *


John just told me that he won't be able to be at the track at 4, but I will be there about 5:00 or to open and to shovel the lot. So DON'T Park in the area in front of the door until I get it done, PLEASE!! 

Actually it's not too bad. I did it on Sat. Morning by myself before the Oval guys showed up and it only took me about 20 minutes.


----------



## nitrorod

You would think that there would be at least one person in the club that has a plow that could stop and do that.


----------



## psycho02

You would think.


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

*HE RICOSHAE*

HOPE YOU GET THIS BEFORE TOMORROW!
PLEASE TELL TERRY THAT THE STORE WE WHERE TALKING ABOUT HAS MOVED!
I GUESS THE NEW LOCATION IS ACROSS THE STREET IN THE REAR OF THE PLAZA WHERE MAMMAS PIZZA IS! I'TS AROUND BACK AND DOWN THE SMALL HILL!
HOOPE YOU GET THIS IF NOT TERRY IS GOUNG TO BE REALLY MAD AT YOU, AFTER ALL I TOLD YOU AND GAVE THE NEW LOCATION RIGHT!

hEY JOHN I DO BELIVE YOU HAVE LOST A FEW OUNCES OFF THE TUG BOAT! BUT I THINK YOU NEED ANOTHER POUND AND YOU MIGHT COME CLOSE TO SEDANS :lol:


----------



## KawadaKid

I think u should be worrying about weight Pete. I mean, ur under weight and had a motor 10 turns lower than mine. Get That Dremel out!:devil:


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

*set up for mod, not!*

I think that you must have but butter in my paragon bottle or something?


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

*ric'o'shae*

I went back to try and find you're last post and get an e-mail addres but youuu don'r wish this, thats ok you are the one that has to live with Terry


----------



## Guest

Thanks Pete I gave her the massage in time so iam not in hot water. Know for last night that was fun running the mod in the car it is unbelievable fast .


----------



## Phat Dakota

Calling all Nitro guys. I was wondering if anyone had some 3000wt and 5000wt Mugen diff oil I could borrow?? If anyone could bring some to the track this weekend I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## nitrorod

Is Andy secretively building a nitro car?


----------



## psycho02

Probabaly like I am secretly building a nitro truck


----------



## NITROMAGNATIC

*diff oil*



Phat Dakota said:


> *Calling all Nitro guys. I was wondering if anyone had some 3000wt and 5000wt Mugen diff oil I could borrow?? If anyone could bring some to the track this weekend I would appreciate it. Thanks *


 I'll look for you, see what little petee can come with!

Hey ric'o' good thing, now i just hope she or they can find the store? running mod was a blast,esspecialy when the arms blast out their sockets, we should probably start with 19 turn and then go to the stu--d single turn winds! 

john, your tug boat is slow!, do something about it, no more excuses, that all i have to say about that!


----------



## Phat Dakota

nitrorod said:


> *Is Andy secretively building a nitro car? *


NO WAY!!!!!!!!!! 

I got myself one of those new Tamiya F2001 cars and according to David Jun's set-up from Tamiya's website he uses 5000wt mugen diff oil in the front shocks and 3000wt. mugen diff oil in the rear shocks! So that's where I will start. I'm a little skeptical but since it's a cantilevered suspension just like the full scale ones it will have a lot of leverage from the suspension arms to the shocks, so super stiff is the way to go.


----------



## Guest

Andy I have 5000 for sure I will have to check on the 3000. I will bring what I have Tommarow. Dave.


----------



## John Warner

What's this I hear??? Andy has a Tamiya car????
No way.... wait'll JB finds out!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

John Warner said:


> *What's this I hear??? Andy has a Tamiya car????
> No way.... wait'll JB finds out!!! *


This will actually make the 6th Tamiya car I have owned. My very first R/C car was a Tamiya King Cab. Plus I've had the Clodbuster & F103RS. I still have my FF02 front wheel drive car, which may come out of retirement to run in the energizer races with a silver can 540 mabuchi motor and 2400's, and of course my Jugg 2.


----------



## John Warner

Hey Dave W.

Just wondering if you got the mail I sent you???


----------



## John Warner

Hey Hank...

Is it possible to add a spellchecker to your site?????

Knott that eny of us kneed it or nothin!


----------



## psycho02

Phat Dakota said:


> *NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got myself one of those new Tamiya F2001 cars and according to David Jun's set-up from Tamiya's website he uses 5000wt mugen diff oil in the front shocks and 3000wt. mugen diff oil in the rear shocks! So that's where I will start. I'm a little skeptical but since it's a cantilevered suspension just like the full scale ones it will have a lot of leverage from the suspension arms to the shocks, so super stiff is the way to go. *



Andy if you want to start an f1 class for on-road on sundays I AM ALL FOR IT. And if thats what u are indeed doing I will gladly pick up one of those f201 cars for myself Who else is with me kickyfast?????? mr bill darootayeah???????????? WHO ELSE??????


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey Andy,

If u want to run F1 i still have my HPI car.


----------



## John Warner

From 1/12th scales to F-1's, what'll you guys try next... grasshoppers, frogs & hornets??? Wait a minute... how about the old pan cars, why not try them too???


----------



## John Warner

*Re: john*



crashmaster said:


> *i think that im the only one with two of the three *


 Don't bet too much on it mullet!!


----------



## KawadaKid

John Warner said:


> *From 1/12th scales to F-1's, what'll you guys try next... grasshoppers, frogs & hornets??? Wait a minute... how about the old pan cars, why not try them too???
> *





John, There is nothing more fun than F1 Racing. Its better on asphault thow...


----------



## Guest

I bet I have the oldest buggie. I have a Tamiya Fox. Now that is going back a bit.:lol:


----------



## John Warner

Yo, bmxer08.........

ThankX Dave!


----------



## psycho02

Steven u will probably want to get an f201 if this were to happen. 

A consistent f1 class is the only thing that could get me to give up dirt.


----------



## Guest

So I guess its sell the 1/12 and get a F1. By the time I could sell my 1/12 and get the F1 and build it that class would have already come and gone.:lol: :lol:


----------



## John Warner

Q. How are women and parking spaces alike?
A. All the good ones are gone and the only ones left are disabled.

Q. Why is it so hard for women to find men that are sensitive, caring, and good-looking?
A. Because those men already have boyfriends.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

How's everything in GR? How's the new location working out? Can't wait to see it. There are quite a few racers who need your race for points. The CRL standings are pretty tight. I started a new CRL (GR Edition), so feel free to start promoting stuff there. 

Get the word out about your race over on the West side and we'll make sure that the East siders know the details. The Ft. Wayne racers always seem to know what's going on, so I'll bet we'll see them in GR. If you need flyers, let me know where to send them.

See you on January 18 and 19.

Keith


----------



## kevinm

bmxer08 said:


> *I bet I have the oldest buggie. I have a Tamiya Fox. Now that is going back a bit.:lol: *


I'll take that bet and raise you five (years, that is). The Fox is a shiny new car compared to my Rough Rider, which Tamiya started selling in 1980.


----------



## John Warner

Keith,

I have some flyers, I got them from the Hobby Hub last Thursday and have them posted at our Rider's and have also been handing them out at the club. Can't wait!!!

John


----------



## John Warner

*Stadium tonight!*

Man, what a packed house we had tonight! And the "King of the Hill" race turned out to be quite the dissapointment for Steven. He thought he had the cash in his pocket after the first heat was run, (19 people stayed and entered) only to have it taken away from him by somebody running of all things a pack of 2400's, imagine that!!! Seems like those 3300's couldn't do the job after all.


----------



## bustedparts

I need to now how much it is to race and when and how much is pratic?


----------



## KawadaKid

Is anyone interested in running 19T Spec motors for either trucks or sedans??? If not I might travel to lansing to race it there, but i would rather stay home.


----------



## John Warner

(orginally posted by nitrorod on the lansing thread)
nitrorod
Elder Statesman

Registered: Oct 2001
Location: Grand Rapids, MI
Posts: 925
So is there going to be some more mod in Lansing this weekend? If so I hope someone has a motor for sale (hint to Nick to bring motors and brushes) as I would like to give it a try also.


Steven...... Look above, even jerrod'll be running mod in Lansing. I would like the 19 turn but our wonderful local hobby shop once again DOES NOT stock anything including the 19's!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

*Here's a newsflash for everyone.....

Since it's a fact that we're having a lot of our GR locals driving elsewhere to race, we as a club/track MAY be forced to close down for the remainder of this season AFTER the CRL race due to the fact that we are not generating enough income to facilitate keeping the rent paid, and the doors open. It's unfortunate that it may come to this, but at this point it's becoming inevitable.

You as racers can do the math.... At an average of $13.50 per each entry, that would mean we'd need 222 entries per month, or about 56 per week to just break even, and it's not happening. We will NOT be opening the snack bar on Sundays any longer, as today it made a whooping $12.00 ALL DAY! I'd bet Wendy's next door made 20 times that amount from our people alone. It no longer makes sense for us to continue fighting to stay open when it appears that not many seem to care one way or the other.

We DO NOT have hobby shop support to help us through this.

*


----------



## Rainn2378

John Warner said:


> *Here's a newsflash for everyone.....
> 
> Since it's a fact that we're having a lot of our GR locals driving elsewhere to race, we as a club/track MAY be forced to close down for the remainder of this season AFTER the CRL race due to the fact that we are not generating enough income to facilitate keeping the rent paid, and the doors open. It's unfortunate that it may come to this, but at this point it's becoming inevitable.
> 
> You as racers can do the math.... At an average of $13.50 per each entry, that would mean we'd need 222 entries per month, or about 56 per week to just break even, and it's not happening. We will NOT be opening the snack bar on Sundays any longer, as today it made a whooping $12.00 ALL DAY! I'd bet Wendy's next door made 20 times that amount from our people alone. It no longer makes sense for us to continue fighting to stay open when it appears that not many seem to care one way or the other.
> 
> We DO NOT have hobby shop support to help us through this.
> 
> *


Umm hey John....I can understand about maybe having to close down after the crl race. Especially when racers who claim this as their home track never race there anymore. But the snack bar? I heard about that. From what i understood most everybody went to the Wendy's before you guys even got there....I don't think it's fair to yell about them feeding themselves when the snack bar wasn't even open....


----------



## John Warner

You may be very correct about opening the SB late. Maybe we'll give it one last try this coming Sunday and see what happens.


----------



## Rich Chang

*New Kawada car*

I know there are a lot of Kawada lovers in G.R. Not sure if you saw this:

http://www.kawadamodel.co.jp/proto/proto.html

-Rich


----------



## Rainn2378

John Warner said:


> *You may be very correct about opening the SB late. Maybe we'll give it one last try this coming Sunday and see what happens. *



That might be a good idea..but i would get there early enough that people can actually eat when they are hungry instead past lunch time.


----------



## troy debruyn

*closing the track?*

 What is it going to take to keep the track open? Would charging a few more dollars for racing and practice help? Should we have club meeting? We do not want to see the track close!!! Let me know what we can do to help keep the fun happen'in with the RC'in.


Concernerd Racers,
Troy & Tom


----------



## John Warner

Yes, the stadium racing has been doing very well, however, oval and on-road has been weak to say the least. Average for oval is less than 10, and on-road this past Sunday had 26 entries, including the five 1/12th scale cars. Yesterday produced the largest turnout of this season so far. If turnouts continue to pick up we'll be all right. I'm uncertain as to why the turnouts have been low this year, maybe it's me or something I've done, maybe it's Andy, maybe it's our location, maybe it's the other racers that do attend, maybe it's just the economy or the impending wars. Bottom line is the income doesn't meet our expenses.

As far as raising the rates, that's been tried in the past and it's not the answer because we'd just end up losing racers that would spend 10 or 15 dollars in gas to drive elsewhere rather than pay an additional 2 or 3 dollars to support their home track. Not only that, but other clubs/tracks won't increase their entry fees, they still charge the same rates as we all paid 10 or 15 years ago. Many tracks have hobby shop support to aid their overhead, and we don't.


----------



## Crazydave25

I would hate to lose the track. Does the club have the flyers out to all the LHS'es? Its the track directory info updated in RCCA magazine? etc. I am trying to think of ideas to get more exposure, but other than those 2 not quite sure. 

does rivertown have anything going on this winter as far as indoor? if not, is their a way we could those racers in?


----------



## Phat Dakota

Crazydave25 said:


> *I would hate to lose the track. Does the club have the flyers out to all the LHS'es? Its the track directory info updated in RCCA magazine? etc. I am trying to think of ideas to get more exposure, but other than those 2 not quite sure.
> 
> does rivertown have anything going on this winter as far as indoor? if not, is their a way we could those racers in? *


Flyers - Yes
RCCA - Yes

Rivertown does not have anything going on this winter, and as far as their racers. I think most of them are running in Lansing.


----------



## nitrorod

From RCCA's Web site:

Great Lakes Racers Club 
Contact Name Phone Number 
John Warner 616-838-2231 
Address Country 
3810 Lousma Drive
Grand Rapids, Michigan 
49858 United States 


Email Web Site 
[email protected] www.rogers 3.com/glrc/


----------



## John Warner

I want to point out that I didn't make the post to scare, intimidate, worry or threaten anyone about the possibility of the track closing, or them racing elsewhere. I just wanted everyone to know where we as a club stand so that if it does happen you'll simply know why and won't be too surprised. I know I wouldn't be thrilled with the idea of driving 50 or 60 miles to play with my RC toys every week. Not to mention the additional drive time and wear and tear on my old worn out vehicle.

So..... The GR racers should be getting use to losing a track since it happened to them just a few years ago, remember??? Can anybody tell us why it happened then???

ThanX
John


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *From RCCA's Web site:
> 
> Great Lakes Racers Club
> Contact Name Phone Number
> John Warner 616-838-2231
> Address Country
> 3810 Lousma Drive
> Grand Rapids, Michigan
> 49858 United States
> 
> 
> Email Web Site
> [email protected] www.rogers 3.com/glrc/ *


 Well, I guess one out of five's good. At least the phone number is correct!! Trying to keep RCCA updated is a full time job all by itself. And as far as the website is concerned, one of the local racers *WAS* working on one feverishly, but any more than that I can't tell anyone anything else about it.


----------



## John Warner

Reasons tracks lose intrest from racers....

Track too small.
Track too big.
Building too small.
Building too big.
Building too dark.
Building too cold.
Bad lighting.
Lousey management.
Lousey club director.
Cost of racing to expensive.
Too far to drive.
Garbage carpet and/or dividers.
Bad flooring underneath carpet.
No competition.
Fighting between racers and/or members.
Bad scheduling of race dates.
No pit area.
No parts support near by.
Too much foul language.
Not handicapped accessible.
Racers not having fun or enjoying their hobby.
Racers getting tired of getting beat by the same people each and every week!


Okay, help me out here... tell US the things I haven't mentioned.


----------



## John Warner

*Future event plans....*

How about us having a 19 turn motor series on Sundays? If you're not interested in running it, you can still race as you normally would.

Our yearly "Thursday Night Thunder" series will
be starting the week after the CRL race.

Maybe instead of the $10.00 winners pot on Saturday and Sundays, everybody that enters could pay a $1.00 entry and winner takes all, or pay the first loser something?

Flashlight racing on practice nights? Or the old back to back racing where the drivers faces away from the track, and his or her partner tells him when and where to turn?

Maybe even moonlight racing??

If anybody has some ideas, please, please post them now!


----------



## EthanW

*Why I don't race at GLRC*

Well a Couple of resons number one being you run stadium truck on Saturday nights which makes for a late night. The second reason is lack of consistantcy more specifiaclly where you'll be and also what time racing will start and end. 

Since Stadium is by far the most pouplar class why not run that during the day and run the other at night. For me that would mean my significant other would have something to do while i'm racing whereas when you run late saturday night she has nothing to do after 9pm.

I have to drive a considerable distance to race and liek to go out to dinner or do something else with her afterwards and that's not going to happen when she has nothing to do from 9 pm to midnight or so. During the day she could shop and hang around town while i race and afterwards it's perfect timing for dinner or a movie or both.


----------



## Phat Dakota

I wish we could run stadium during the day, but would we just tell the oval guys they have to run at night now, or not at all? And as far as going too late since we've moved to our new location stadium has started at 6:30 every week and depending on the # of racers we have been going on an hour per round schedule. This past weekend with 36 guys we were done by 11pm. Oval has always started at 12:30 and is done by 4pm, and so is Sedan racing on Sunday.


----------



## EthanW

yes i would see what the oval guys have to say abbout running at night. And run stadium during the day. 11 is earlier than it has been in the past but still late nonetheless. Also one other thing to keep in mind is the ages of stadium racers typically stadium trucks draw a much younger crowd than oval cars so a day race should be able to draw more people. After all what parent is gonna want to drive there kid to a night race and pick tehm up at 11 pm. I know at r and l about 30-40% of the racers are younger kids 12-18. And then you have a number that fall within th 18-30 year old mark and maybe 30% over 30. Since most peopl under 30 are unmarried or have girlfreind do they want to spend there saturday nights with rc cars? (keep in mind for the 18-30 year old this prevents you from pursuing your favorite pursuit at the bar or ensuring you get to engage in that popular pursuit by leaving your signifcant other at home alone on a saturday night) For the oval guys most are older and married for several years so they long given up on the idea of thos eotehr pursuits(ratehr there wifes had)


----------



## John Warner

Ethan...

I can understand your dilemma. However, we've been running the same schedule for almost six years now. We did discuss changing things around many times in the past and I don't foresee it happening.

One of the reasons is that many of the stadium racers either work during the day on Saturday, or their kids are involved in other things like hanging out at the mall with their friends, or involved school events such as basketball etc. Many of the parents like the idea of dropping their children off with us so they can have the night to themselves to go out and eat or go shopping. I personally would liked to have changed stadium to Saturdays years ago, but the racers are the ones who dictate our schedule. We can always bring it up to a vote by the racers and members and see what the outcome will be.


----------



## FishRC

I can't totally agree with saying Saturday evening is a bad time. I ran the races at Rivertown (the original one) and we would see 80 to 90 entries Saturday evening. All ages attended and it was not unusual to go until midnight and longer to get the night in. This went on for several years. 

I think what’s hurting things is multifold. 

1) Its the economy!
2) There were fewer tracks across the state.
3) It was in the same place for many years.
4) It was either drive 1/10th or 1/12th pan or stadium truck and buggies, the other classes did not exist.
5) There was more people encouraging new drives to start racing.

Looking at this list, John, Andy and the rest have little they could do about any of those factors. They have done there best and I thank them for all they do. To the rest of us... read #5 again.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

*KEEP THE TRACK OPEN JOHNNY BOY!!!* 
As for things to bring in the racers, You may want to try swapping the oval and stadium around. Ethan has a point about the ages of racers in their respective classes. Off road draws a younger crowd and I know I wouldn't want my kids out late. (Missing maybe... at times ). And I wanted to run a spec 19 turn class all year but either it wasn't "modified" enough for some people or people just didn't want to race on "even ground" so to speak... I'll still race the 12th scale as long as there is at least three people (I'm hooked)and I'll run touring car in either stock or 19 turn. As for people disappearing, what happened to Jerrod and Fred? SUPPORT THE HOME TRACK PEOPLE!!! You know as long as you have the track Johnny Boy I'll be right behind ya!!! :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Well O.K.- not RIGHT behind ya... I know the way you think...


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

FishRC said:


> *I can't totally agree with saying Saturday evening is a bad time. I ran the races at Rivertown (the original one) and we would see 80 to 90 entries Saturday evening. All ages attended and it was not unusual to go until midnight and longer to get the night in. This went on for several years. *


I think as long as there has been "stadium" racing, it has always been saturday night. At least for the 10+ years I've been doing this....

80 to 90 entries. Lordy, it doesn't seem so long ago....


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Would anybody be interested in buying my old 48 pitch gears? Some haven't even been used. How about an old pit box? I've got stuff laying around that I haven't used in quite a while. I'll bring what I can to the track on Sunday. Let me know if anybody is interested...


----------



## psycho02

Is there practice tomorrow night?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Is there practice tomorrow night? *


 Ken,... Yes. And as a matter of fact, if those of you who come want to do a few things different (just to have some fun and make it interesting) since it'll be New Years eve, I'm all for it! But, you must know there will NOT be any alcoholic beverages allowed!


----------



## psycho02

Cool I don't drink anyways. And for the record I do feel bad that I can't get there more often. Although I am preimarily a dirt off-road racer but I do like the club and like racing there but the winter time is very busy for me. sorry but I will try to get there more often.


----------



## EthanW

*saturday day*

A few things I've also noticed at R and L where I run other than the fact tons of younger kids racing. I've also met a number of people who drive 60 miles plus to race there obviously it's easier for them to get up at 7 am or so and get racing at R and L by 12:30 when there done at 5:00 or so it's plenty of time to drive home and get there at a decent hour. Whereas in grand rapids even if you consistenetly get done at 11 pm you wouldn't get home until after midnight and then many of them race in laporte on sunday so they would have to get up early to get there. Maybe the club should have a vote again but also talk to some of the other stadium arcers around the state. Maybe even start a new thread on hobby talk just for this topic. Also Washtenaw only runs every other saturday(150 + entries) and perhap by doing it during the day we could get some peopl from detroit willing to drive over and race at glrc since tehy could get up early and amke a day of it and not a overnight trip.


----------



## bustedparts

Well I know that I want to race on saturday.I will be reciving my stadium truck on friday.The only thing holding me up is the proper set of tires to run on a indoor carpet track..If there is some one out there that will be racing stadium on saturday and has a spair set of tires that they can lend me for the afternoon I'll be there!If that can happen I will be also be bringing 2 of my other racing buddies that already have all of there equipment but dont have a spair set of tires.I will become a regular for stadium as I am in need of much pratic and I would realy hate for the track to go as I just bought this truck to run at your track.So I hope that it can be pulled together to support the local track and keep it open.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Well, for a setup, what are you gonna be running? AE or Losi? As for tires, I'm really liking the HPI V-Groove tires in the pro compound. Seem to be wearing very well. Also, I do have a set of Striker IIs if you want to use them for the evening. 

I'll be there saturday night. Just look for the guy with the shiny head running from Andy's toxic gas......


----------



## bustedparts

I will be running a losi xxxt.I have no clue how it will be set up.The guy that I bought it from raced it offroad in texas.I got it with this list of stuff.Cvd's,tie turnbuckles,2 matched 2400's,novak tc2,some jr high torque servo,p2k stock motor and a millenium charger.I will be putting my jrxr3 radio in it.So I am sure that I will need some help with set up!


----------



## bustedparts

Also what time should I be there?


----------



## psycho02

:lol: what was that muller practice?:lol:


----------



## Guest

Where the heck are you guys at now...

A bunch of us planned a trip to come up after racing at RnL on a Sat, When we called Riders to get a phone # to pre-register He told us to not bother coming up cause you are or were moving. Whats the scoop.
Throw us an address and race times.
Thanks
Hollis
Team R Power
www.teamrpower.com


----------



## Phat Dakota

LoonyRpower said:


> *Where the heck are you guys at now...
> 
> A bunch of us planned a trip to come up after racing at RnL on a Sat, When we called Riders to get a phone # to pre-register He told us to not bother coming up cause you are or were moving. Whats the scoop.
> Throw us an address and race times.
> Thanks
> Hollis
> Team R Power
> www.teamrpower.com *


I would like to know who you spoke with at Rider's b/c we are not moving or anything. We are open for racing as usual. I just posted some directions to our place here . And John's phone # is 269-838-2231. I look forward to seeing some new faces this weekend and if you know the persons name at Rider's you talked to let me know.


----------



## John Warner

Hollis...
Like Andy says, let us know who it was you spoke to if you know because we'd like to string him up by his toes!! But seriously, it'll be awesome to have you or you and your group come up and kick some butt! I assume you'll be bringing some of the dawgs with ya???

Talk to you soon.
John



LoonyRpower said:


> *Where the heck are you guys at now...
> 
> A bunch of us planned a trip to come up after racing at RnL on a Sat, When we called Riders to get a phone # to pre-register He told us to not bother coming up cause you are or were moving. Whats the scoop.
> Throw us an address and race times.
> Thanks
> Hollis
> Team R Power
> www.teamrpower.com *


----------



## John Warner

*Oval.........*

I thought I'd let youse Oval drivers know that we'll have the "white ice" down for this weekend. Vince aka: "ballblazer" donated some money for the supplies, and John Sparks gave us the dimensions for it.

So..... pinks on the inside rear may be in order!?!?


John


----------



## DamageIncRacing

HEY JOHNNY BOY!!! 

Spread the word. Any of the old r/c stuff that I have lying around I'm gonna sell this weekend. I have 48 pitch gears, an old radio or two, an old McAllister pan car chassis. Might even be persuaded to sell my electric boat and my project swamp buggy. Also have a Thunder Tiger .21 gas engine if anybody is interrested. I'll try to bring some stuff up saturday afternoon. People can e-mail me for any specifics. [email protected]


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Oops almost forgot... I'll be giving you a "bump" on the nextel thursday Johnny Boy to remind you about that "thing" for friday!!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*stadium...*

So, is anyone interested in trying 19turn motors saturday night? With the great layouts Andy has been doing it oughta be just right. Or if no one has 19turns, I guess we could run plain old mod.

So, whos up for it......


----------



## John Warner

I know Muller will run with you!!

Gee, I noticed your location is somewhere between heaven and hell...
Don't you live in Caledonia between GR and Middleville?? Which is which??


----------



## Omega Pi

*Go J-man!!!!*

Lookie Lookie,

Jerrod Glover 114... 119... 0... 234
Brian Jackson 104... 113... 0... 217
Fred Knapp 79... 128... 0... 208

can it be? 
 The J-man is beating both freddy and Brian, way to go J-rod


----------



## mxatv151

the last post was from mr.clean, chelle didn't logout again 

anyway:thumbsup: J-rod


----------



## mxatv151

*r/c yard sale*

Must be that time of year already, when everone digs through all there old stuff and puts a price tag on it.... So i did the same...

I have lots to sell including, (Mugen MTX-2, Losi XXX-NT, Team assc. 12LW, Traxxas Rustler, two battery chargers, starter box), and possibly a XXX-T and assc. T-2....

If you have any  you can E-mail me at [email protected] 
I will also be bringing most of the stuff to the track on Sat. and Sun.
Mr. Clean


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *I know Muller will run with you!!*


STOCK it is....

*Gee, I noticed your location is somewhere between heaven and hell...
Don't you live in Caledonia between GR and Middleville?? Which is which?? *

Well, Middleville has only one stoplight...


----------



## mxatv151

hey Daroot, 

If I can sell some of my stuff, I will use the $$Duckets$$ for my mod entry fee.... but I have to say, Andy must open the track up a little more, or I am for sure going to break somethin.....

And yes, Andy I know what you will say, and no I cant drive:lol:


----------



## bustedparts

What do you xxxt guys run for gearing?


----------



## John Warner

Okay boys and girls, guess it's time to break out those 1/12th scale cars one more time. We had five of them running last Sunday, and there'll be at least two or three more this coming Sunday. Some of them were there tonight testing out the waters with the new toys. Thursdays are getting a little bit busier as we had 23 sign in tonight. Looks like we may end up either breaking up the on-road and stadium practice nights, or maybe adding another one??

There's a really nasty rumor spreading around that Scott from Rider's will be running his new 1/12th scale car this weekend. Couldn't be, could it???


----------



## KawadaKid

Bill,
I would like to run 19T, that is if my poor old truck can take it. J-Rock Discovered today that my chassis is kinda broken


----------



## KawadaKid

I see im not the only night owl...Hows it going Ken?!?!


----------



## mxatv151

*XXX-T set up*

Busted parts, 

I have been running 17/90 on almost all track layouts it seems to work the best..... if you don't have a 90 or 87 spur go down in pinion, but you have to set the truck up for you to drive not me..

mr.clean


----------



## mxatv151

*1/12 scale wahoo*

hey johny boy, 
notice that there is no 12L3 on my list to sell,  thats right cuz I love running 1/12 scale I'll be running mine this weekend, provided I have enough money to race . oh, and my good old friend and long lost pal OB1 is supposed to be racing this weekend too..:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

*1/12th scale*

Gee, this means we _could_ see as many as 7 or 8 of them this Sunday... WoW!


----------



## Guest

*euro truck body*

http://www.yokomousa.com/newproducts/januaryOI03.html
Andy check out this truck body iam going to get one for the tc3 looks COOL.


----------



## Phat Dakota

*Re: euro truck body*



ric-o'-shea said:


> *http://www.yokomousa.com/newproducts/januaryOI03.html
> Andy check out this truck body iam going to get one for the tc3 looks COOL. *


Yeah I have been keeping my eye on those. I will have one too when they hit the shelves. Hey John, maybe you should get one for your Tamiya Tug Boat!!! It already weighs as much as a truck, might as well make it look like one too   :thumbsup:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Hey, maybe I do have a reason to get the old taxi cab out again. A Taxi Truck....


----------



## Guest

Be careful about the tug boat. The heaver the better for those trucks. Have you seen how they drive them.:lol:


----------



## Guest

*there in stock .*

Andy i just got the phone with yokomo they have them in stock for 42.00 plus shipping i have ordered one it will be here on thursday. If i get in time i will bring down to the track be for i go to work. Also you need to check out this web site speedtechrc.com it has a ton of hop ups for the F1.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

*super truck racing*

We need to start a euro truck class Rubber tires 19 turn motors and ride height of no low then 6mm.


----------



## John Warner

Is this the truck body you guy's are talking about????

http://www.yokomousa.com/newproducts/productspict/truckbody001.jpg


----------



## Guest

YES YES You need to get one john


----------



## John Warner

ric-o'-shea said:


> *YES YES You need to get one john *


 Hmmmm.... it is 190mm, guess it'll fit my TugBoat, maybe I'll give it a try,
it sure couldn't hurt the handling of it!!


----------



## John Warner

But since we're on the subject of tugboats and bodies, I wonder where can can find a copy of the one this link... http://www.tugboat-pic.com/NancyMoran1.jpg takes us to????


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Oh jeez Warner... Thats just a picture of your tamiya car!:lol: :devil: 


And just to let people know, I'll be up at the track on saturday around 3 with stuff to sell. Got and old pan car chassis and some other stuff thats just been sitting here collecting dust. Gotta get rid of it and make more room for new goodies!!!


----------



## John Warner

Yo, Ken "E", aka: Pyscho2....

You gunna make it this weekend or not??


----------



## John Warner

Calling *Pete Helmer* , calling *Pete Helmer* , where are you?????? (zerosan)

Are those chains really that strong or what??


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> *Yo, Ken "E", aka: Pyscho2....
> 
> You gunna make it this weekend or not?? *


Yep don't know about my car though.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Yep don't know about my car though. *


 Don't forget my offer after your all done with it, as if it isn't all ready done now!


----------



## psycho02

What offer is that???


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *What offer is that??? *


 Uh-Huh, go ahead and play like you don't remember. It's okay to pretend to be old and forgetful!! We'll talk Sunday.


----------



## psycho02

No seriously the only thing I remember is you trying to steal my twister lathe. so seriously what deal do you mean?


----------



## John Warner

Okay, I'll give ya $15.00 for your pile.  Twister lathe??? Hummmm.... I seem to have one of those now, and it's in like brand new condition with a diamond bit, the original case, all accessories, the original "pocket Rocket" motor, AND the unopened instruction manual.

Oh, and P.G..... This is NOT the TC3 I was speaking to you about.


----------



## psycho02

Hey u got any carpet knife stuff left???????


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Hey u got any carpet knife stuff left??????? *


 Not much, watcha needin?


----------



## psycho02

A whole carpet knife I messed up and sold my 12th scale rig and now I see everybody wanting to run some darn 12th scale.


----------



## John Warner

I do however know someone who has one for sale, and it's only been run no more that 15 times. He bought it to run in Cleveland and lost intrest in while he was there. I'm wanting to buy it for myself, but I don't expect him to wait forever, so if you're interested I'll tell him to get a hold of you. I think he's asking $125.00 for it, and believe me, it looks better than new!


----------



## psycho02

I'll have to see, I don't know if I will be able to spend a whole lot. Now is the time of year I start to build up for the mars.


----------



## John Warner

I can relate. We'll talk this weekend!

But for now.... ZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## psycho02

I do however have most of the tc3 sorted out. It seems that associated made the gear that goes with the front one way a little different than the gear for the regular diff which I did not know (what do you expect it's not a buggy) and I built a front diff with the gear from the one way some outdrives that I got from aj at one of the riders parking lot races and a rebuild kit. Any ways the gear for the front one way will not sit in between the outdrive halves right and that was causing a lot of drag. I put the one way back together and stuck it in and it is ALOT better along with some much needed attention to some bearings in the rear of the car. And as of right now the rear of the car is VERY good now but the front is still in need of some help as the gear from the one way is now out of round from being squeezed together in the diff the wrond way.


----------



## KawadaKid

psycho02 said:


> *A whole carpet knife I messed up and sold my 12th scale rig and now I see everybody wanting to run some darn 12th scale. *


Sold it?!?!

I thought it was MANDITORY?!?!?!?



Euro Trucks sounds like fun...:roll:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *...and believe me, it looks better than new! *


Aw, shucks. You're causing me to blush. But I have been thinking about taking the car back off the table. Would be kinda nice to run a second class at Cleveland this year. Just gotta get some more practice in this time now that I know how to make the car work right.


----------



## mxatv151

*1/12 scale*

hey psycho 2, 
I can make you a real smokin deal on a 12LW w/ servo if you want to race 1/12 scale:thumbsup: 

Oh yeah, did you want a XXX-NT also, cuz that would go good w/ that starter box, like I said smokin deals.....


----------



## KawadaKid

Hey Andy...

Do u still have those pictures of my truck from that mars race in lansing? If so, could u send those to me?


----------



## psycho02

*Re: 1/12 scale*



mxatv151 said:


> *hey psycho 2,
> I can make you a real smokin deal on a 12LW w/ servo if you want to race 1/12 scale:thumbsup:
> 
> Oh yeah, did you want a XXX-NT also, cuz that would go good w/ that starter box, like I said smokin deals..... *


I have a nitro truck I am real happy with but how smokin of a deal are you talking on the 12lw?


----------



## John Warner

*Andy, Andy..... Andy!!*

I think I've found something you're _REALLY_ gonna like, check it out!!

http://www.thecarconnection.com/images/gallery/tmb/6481_image.jpg

Oh, and did I forget to mention it'll be available with the supercharged 5.7 liter _Hemi_ pumping out a measly 430hp??? It's Dodges new "in your face" attitude!


----------



## John Warner

*SCHEDULE CHANGE......*

*After much debate, our club & racers have decided that starting NEXT weekend we'll be following a new race schedule.

We're changing our race days for Oval and On-Road only. Saturdays we'll now be running On-Road, and Sundays we'll be running Oval. Opening times and race times will remain the same. Stadium will continue to run Saturday evenings as always.

And about the schedule for the CRL....
During the day Saturday, we'll have a club race with Stadium racing following, and Sunday will be the CRL race. The layout WILL BE the same for both days!

John*


----------



## psycho02

Well that takes me right out of on road then


----------



## Rainn2378

*Re: SCHEDULE CHANGE......*



John Warner said:


> *After much debate, our club & racers have decided that starting NEXT weekend we'll be following a new race schedule.
> 
> We're changing our race days for Oval and On-Road only. Saturdays we'll now be running On-Road, and Sundays we'll be running Oval. Opening times and race times will remain the same. Stadium will continue to run Saturday evenings as always.
> 
> And about the schedule for the CRL....
> During the day Saturday, we'll have a club race with Stadium racing following, and Sunday will be the CRL race. The layout WILL BE the same for both days!
> 
> John *


John answer my instant message please........


----------



## psycho02

JOhnny why the change?


----------



## John Warner

It's pretty simple actually...

Lansing runs oval on Friday evenings, We ran oval on Saturdays, and we both ran on-road on Sundays. So, as an effort to increase our attendence most everybody thought that this would help. This way racers can race both days IF they so desire to do so.

So..... we'll give it a try and see what happens!


----------



## psycho02

Well I see the logic in that but personally for me it stinks because my son is playing hockey on saturdays so That means I am out. I just put together a deal that was gonna get me a speedmerchant rev 3 with an associated front end for next week too.


----------



## John Warner

You gonna be there tomorrow... today?


----------



## psycho02

I don't know now I don't see the sense in it since I would be done for the season next weekend. What will the start time be on Saturday?


----------



## John Warner

1st race will start at 12:30 - 1:00.


----------



## psycho02

How many people do you think will really want to run both days. Are you looking to get some up from lansing or just trying to get some g.r. racers back?


----------



## John Warner

*Are you looking to get some up from lansing or just trying to get some g.r. racers back?*

Yes.

I gotta get up early, so hopefully you'll come by the track in the morning and we can chat.

Talk to you then!!!

John


----------



## mxatv151

*fun, fun!!!!*

Man, what fun that was in 1/12 scale today......(I think the best racing I've ever had).......good job Eric:thumbsup: 

And a special thanx to Mr. BB (Butch).... that is one heck of a set up you gave me....

Come on guys, get them 1/12 scale cars goin......


----------



## KawadaKid

Im sticking with taxi cabs.


----------



## KawadaKid

Quick Survey....

How many of you who run Stock Sedan at out club is at ROAR Legal weight?


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Would have been better if I hadn't gotten that radio glitch that put me in the wall hard enough to ram the arm in my motor into the end bell hard enough to bend the lock ring. NOT GOOD!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

If legal width is 190mm I do. I also run stock motors. I mean really and truly stock motors, no switched arms or bearings.


----------



## psycho02

How many 12th scale cars today?


----------



## KawadaKid

Nuh nuh nuh no, WEIGHT. 3 pounds, 5 ounces (52oz.)


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Three whopping 12th scales. But you have to remember, its MANDATORY that people bring them and not put them on the track. Or not bother showing up because the track isn't in their back yard...


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Misread the post Steven- I run mine at just over 3 pounds 5 ounces. Just weighed mine and it comes in a 3lbs 6 oz. I'm legal.


----------



## nitrorod

Who would that be?



DamageIncRacing said:


> *Or not bother showing up because the track isn't in their back yard... *


----------



## DamageIncRacing

nitrorod said:


> *Who would that be? *


How goes the racing in Lansing?


----------



## nitrorod

Great now that I have had my fill of taxi cabs its back to 12th scale for me.



DamageIncRacing said:


> *How goes the racing in Lansing? *


----------



## psycho02

He is refering to me I believe j-glo but I am quite sure that in the summer I travel more to go racing than he has in the last 5 years. I did'nt show up today because on-road is being switched to saturdays next week and I don't think I will be able to run on Saturdays. He missed the whole point of why I was pushing the west olive location so hard a few months ago. IT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH WHERE IT WAS AT. and everything to do with the fact that the club was not going to have to shell out 3000 dollars a month for rent and not ever have to move again in the middle of the season and it was or actually probaly still is going to be a full blown racing facility with indoor and outdoor off-road tracks as well as indoor and outdoor on-road tracks. If you were to put this up in YOUR backyard eric I would go there. And like I said I put on plenty of miles to go racing in the summer as well as when I wan not busy on saturdays every saturday at r&l because I am primarily an offroad racer. So you should know a little about who you are talking about before you throw criticism around like that.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Since I started racing, this year was the first time we have ever had to move in the middle of a season. And you may want to check into how many miles I'VE driven to tracks before you go shooting YOUR mouth off. Have you driven to North Carolina and raced? As for the track in west olive, has it been built yet? Can we move in RIGHT NOW? I think the track needed a place a little quicker than next spring, which would be just in time for us to move back to outdoors. And as for refering to you, get a clue. Your not the only "loyal" racer who has vanished... WHEREVER John has the track is where I will go, whether its in Wayland, Hastings, G.R., or Escanaba! Because I am LOYAL to my local track and the people who run it.


----------



## bustedparts

Guys guys fight nice!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I've said all I'm going to on the subject...On to better things:devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

i just wanted to know if u guys had weight in ur cars...:wave:


----------



## psycho02

Yes Yes Eric I have been out of state quite a bit for racing of toy cars and of other things. And if there would have been a shred of positive feedback from anybody it would have been built since the idea was hatched on July 28th And I believe u were the most vocal against it because of how far away it was to you. And yes it is quite a few pages back but it is in this thread both u and your wife both said he77 no that would be too far away. And even though there was such negative feedback then He is going to build it anyways and it will all be going this time next year. Now if you are refering to some of the people going to Lansing to race, my opinion is if you have people going to lansing to race it is not because of the location of the track, there are definitely other issues at work there. You might want to look at something other than track location as to why people are going to lansing. If you were not refering to me with the "track in the backyard" statement I apologize. But that is what you kept saying when u were shooting down the west olive location back in july and august.


----------



## DamageIncRacing

KawadaKid said:


> *i just wanted to know if u guys had weight in ur cars...:wave: *


Yup- weigh it after every cleaning and rebuild. I also weigh it after I change things like speed controls and recievers... I'm a "legal eagle"... :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Does ANYBODY have any idea who distributes Multiplex radios?! I can't find the website anymore!


----------



## mxatv151

Just out of curiousity, what is it that pulls you guys to Lansing? If it's something we can do here, let's try it so we can draw in more racers. Just a thought.

MC


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Mr. Clean! Lets "match up" for 12th scale again this weekend and see how we do. I shouldn't have any problems with the motor ring bending this time!:devil:


----------



## psycho02

Mr clean I have not ever went down to lansing to race. Because I am primarily an off-road racer and really anly run carpet just to do something in the winter, my theory is that carpet is carpet as long as it is ozite then what is the difference. I don't know if something is "pulling" those guys to lansing or "pushing" them away from g.r. the only guys that I know have been going to lansing is fred and j-glo. maybe they know.


p.s. I have a speedmerchant rev 3 coming this week if I can convince mr. race director to start closer to the 1:00 o clock start time on saturdays I should be able to pull that off. I could leave the rink from my sons game in time to get there.


----------



## KawadaKid

Actualy Ken...

We had started to delay our sunday shedule to 1 for those racers that had chirch in the morning.


----------



## psycho02

That would be cool if saturdays started at 1:00 that would work real good for me, as I am excited to get this speedmerchant car on the track. The one thing that I see could be an issue adn this is an "iffy" if. Is that if alot of people do start showing up for on-road on saturdays say 50 60 or 65 people then how late is the stadium going to start then? Just a thought.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Is that if alot of people do start showing up for on-road on saturdays say 50 60 or 65 people then how late is the stadium going to start then? Just a thought. *


 Yeah, right! This is the year 2003, not 1999. 

Anyway.... I'll have to be the first to admit publicly that the Associated TC-3 is superior over the Tamiya TB-02 Tugboat. I've finally coincided that it's fact just plain and simple.

Oh, and for you Ken... I've pretty well decided that I'll be running the MARS series this coming summer with a buggy. And yes, before you ask, I'm dead serious!!


----------



## John Warner

Huuuummmmm... wonder where all my posts went, and why I'm back to being an Elder Statesman again, and not a HobbyTalk Pro????


----------



## John Warner

Ken...

Another question for you.... Where does GLRC fit into the West Olive situation?? I wonder how big of an impact it'll have on racing in GR in general? Any thoughts????????


----------



## psycho02

Sweeeeet I look forward to seeing you at the mars john. 

I am wiling to help you in any way as far as what tires work on what tracks and what setups and even where to go to get good practice for the different tracks. i.e. raw roots is the perfect place to get ready for litchfield. As I was saying earlier if the saturday start time is 1:00 o clock I can make that my sons hockey games are early enough to where I can still make it there on time.


So if you are not going to drasticaly increase the attendance then why the switch? Is not the intention to get some of the hardcore lansing racers up for racing or is it just to try and get a couple of the g.r guys back from lansing?


----------



## psycho02

Your posts went bye bye i think because hobbytalk dumped some of the earlier pages of this thread.

I don't really understand your question of West olives impact on g.r.? what is your overall question there?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *So if you are not going to drasticaly increase the attendance then why the switch? Is not the intention to get some of the hardcore lansing racers up for racing or is it just to try and get a couple of the g.r guys back from lansing? *


 I wouldn't expect to see any drastic increase, we're hoping to see somewhat of an increase in attendance, but I don't foresee anything above marginal. I also don't expect to see the hard-core racers from Lansing making the trip here either, nor do I believe we'll retain any of the GR guy's that are presently making the trip. Their happy making the drive, and it's not bothering us. We'll pick up some that will race during the day on-road, and stay for the stadium instead of having to race on two separate days. What I am hoping is that our Oval racing grows to at least what it was last year in order to make that part of our program worth keeping. But we'll have to wait and see!


----------



## psycho02

hmmmmmm interesting I always thought that the oval guys wanted to run on saturdays so that around mid feb they did'nt have to worry about missing any winston cup races. I think with oval honestly that it just might be on a downward trend, probably caused in part by big ernie p's need to pump out another 300 mah every 4 months. 

Now what are you trying to get at as far as west olive's impact on g.r. are you wondering if g.r. will lose racers if west olive goes up?


----------



## bustedparts

pics


----------



## bustedparts

Dont take my picture!


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *
> 
> Now what are you trying to get at as far as west olive's impact on g.r. are you wondering if g.r. will lose racers if west olive goes up? *


 In all honesty???? I'm wondering if GLRC should bother making plans to hold races next indoor season due to the fact that many will be flocking to the "new track". Maybe it would be a smarted decision for us to consider moving to Kalamazoo or somewhere else besides teh GR area.


----------



## bustedparts

badd a$$ truck


----------



## bustedparts

same


----------



## John Warner

Post Counts (01-05-2003 until 02-05-2003) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It seems some members are having a problem where their post count does not increaase when they post a message. This has been going on for quite a while and we have not been able to find any problem other then to suspect a corrupted "post count" database.



To try and solve this we are going to update the post count for everyone. What this means is that your post count most likely will change because much of this was carried over from the old software we used.



Since those messages are no longer here, they can not be counted. But then we will now have an up-to-date for your messages that are now here and active on the forum.



It really shouldn't change the the overall picture of who has the most posts. If it does there is not much we can do about it as this problem needs to be solved now before it grows to a much bigger problem.


----------



## John Warner

bustedparts said:


> *badd a$$ truck *


 Yup, and it's a shame he had to blow a nut in the king of the hill race, I had him picked to win!!


----------



## Guest

*FOR SALE*

B3 FT JUST FOR YOU JOHN 125..!!!!!


----------



## psycho02

I am not sure john as far as losing people. I do think you will lose some Holland area guys if chad puts his building up but I don't think you will draw much in Kalamazoo as R&l pretty much has a stranglehold down there. I would say wait and see if Chad does build something before you make any plans.


----------



## John Warner

*Re: FOR SALE*



ric-o'-shea said:


> *B3 FT JUST FOR YOU JOHN 125..!!!!! *


 And our local Wheeler-Dealer-Dallier chimes in! What? You don't have a B-4 yet??


----------



## Guest

But MY B3 IS ONE PIECE AND DOE’S NOT LOOK LIKE A TORNDA HIT


----------



## Guest

NOPE NOT YET


----------



## bustedparts

My name is rich an I am not sure if we met.It was my first time out at the track this year.I was running stadium(first time indoor) and took it to the d main.I took third.I would of have taken 2nd if my batter connection didnt break on the last lap.I started off turning 16 laps and by the end of the night I was turning almost 18 laps.I am one of the big guys there.There is rick (realy realy big) and then me (realy big).I didnt get to met alot of the locals but I did have a ton of funn!!I will be there next week!!!


----------



## bustedparts

John Warner said:


> *Yup, and it's a shame he had to blow a nut in the king of the hill race, I had him picked to win!! *


 I thoght for sure he was going to take it!


----------



## psycho02

Why not join forces John? Chad is going to have money and resources but not alot of experience.


----------



## John Warner

Hey Ric O'..... This is the one I want!

http://www.teamassociated.com/shusting/CatalogHub/kitspecs_b4/prototype_pics/B4Leftsm.jpg


----------



## bustedparts

psycho02 said:


> *I am not sure john as far as losing people. I do think you will lose some Holland area guys if chad puts his building up but I don't think you will draw much in Kalamazoo as R&l pretty much has a stranglehold down there. I would say wait and see if Chad does build something before you make any plans. *


 I honesly think that chad is full of you know what!I cant belive that some one would spend all that money and then rent it out for $0?It dont add up to me.I think hes full of puckey.


----------



## John Warner

Better pic here........

http://www.teamassociated.com/shusting/CatalogHub/kitspecs_b4/prototype_pics/B4Top.jpg


----------



## John Warner

Features of the B4 Stealth Buggy

New 2.6:1 reduction Stealth transmission. The B4 Stealth uses the same higher torque capacity differential as in the RC10GT. Entire transmission assembly has been optimized into an ultra-compact package and is now an integral part of the chassis/suspension structure.

Double-sided slipper clutch assembly. Higher torque capacity double-sided slipper assembly. This provides a finer adjustment range and more efficient slipper operation.

Super-low center of gravity. The motor, battery, body, wing, and even shocks have much lower mounting positions. This gives the B4 buggy a much lower CG for higher cornering speeds and more stability for jumping and the bumpy sections.

New front and rear wheels. The front wheel has a new offset and uses wide body type tires. They are also stiffer. The new rear wheel is now interchangeable with other manufacturer’s buggies, allowing spec tires to be mounted.

Longer MIP CVD axles. Longer CVD dog bones and axles have been designed into the rear suspension to push the B4 out to maximum legal width. The longer CVDs also increase rear traction.

Optimized front suspension/steering assembly. We designed the new "forward swept" front suspension in conjunction with the "co-planer" Ackerman steering geometry. This new suspension design provides maximum front end clearance and minimum bump-steer while maintaining correct buggy Ackerman settings.

Inline or trailing front axles. You can use either inline or trailing front axle steering blocks while maintaining correct axle and Ackerman positions.

Symmetrical suspension arm design with captured hinge pins. All four suspension arms are the same length. All of the suspension hinge pins are captured so that no E-clips are needed. 

Most adjustable RC10 ever. You have easy access to all suspension settings. The upper suspension arms have vertical ball studs front and rear so that you can make fine roll center and camber rise changes.

Impact-absorbing wing mounts. The rear wing has two impact-absorbing mounts that also support the rear suspension assembly. The wing angle is adjustable.


----------



## bustedparts

crashmaster said:


> *cool hope to see you there im the crashmater muller i ran mod saterday i was pited on the north wall of the building *


I remember!aka im the crashmater muller !I was pitted with brad.Yha know the LOSI TABLE!!You were to scared to run with the stock guys.


----------



## psycho02

Well he is a different kind of fella i'll give you that. That is also why I said wait and see if he does build anything. But I don't think he would be getting into it for the money. Him and his dad have enough of it. 


John as far as your choice of buggies.. That is a very good choice and that is what you will see me with, mine are already on order just waiting for the boys in on cadillac ave in costa mesa to start pumping them out.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *But I don't think he would be getting into it for the money. Him and his dad have enough of it. *


 Well, maybe we can work something out if they already have TOO much of it. Instead of West Olive, maybe they should invest in some property and a building somewhere in the GR area!!! I know they already have acres and acres in WO, but what the hay!


----------



## psycho02

Yeah who knows what he has up his sleeve we will just have to wait and see. SOOOOO Mr. warner what has got you wanting to go play in the dirt with a buggy so seriously?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> * SOOOOO Mr. warner what has got you wanting to go play in the dirt with a buggy so seriously? *


 Because it's something I haven't done in years, and I do mean YEARS!! Besides, I want to experience what the _other side_ has to offer.


----------



## bustedparts

Yha I have to do the same thing.Round up some tires.I would like to thank MR.CLEAN for lending me those tires so I could run!I would also like to know how much those hpi v-grove tires cost that the A-MAIN winner had.They look cool as well as work!


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> *Because it's something I haven't done in years, and I do mean YEARS!! Besides, I want to experience what the other side has to offer. *



I was gonna say I hope you are not coming after me.:lol: :devil:


----------



## bustedparts

bustedparts said:


> *Yha I have to do the same thing.Round up some tires.I would like to thank MR.CLEAN for lending me those tires so I could run!I would also like to know how much those hpi v-grove tires cost that the A-MAIN winner had.They look cool as well as work! *


Hey what compound were those the pro or the m?


----------



## John Warner

Oh, and Ken... I think with a little help, I might have a little something for ya on the farmers surface!


----------



## bustedparts

YHA DIRT!!!


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *I was gonna say I hope you are not coming after me.:lol: :devil: *


 And just why is that?


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> *Oh, and Ken... I think with a little help, I might have a little something for ya on the farmers surface! *


JOhnny you will need ALOT of help to have anything for me, and there is 2 guys on here that can atest to that.


----------



## John Warner

But it still sounds like fun, even if YOU
are the "god of the dirt" racer.


----------



## psycho02

I would'nt say I was a god more like a titan:lol: But don't worry I will help you out whenever I can in the pits because thats what we dirt racers do. BUT I will try to rip you a new one on the track.:devil: And how about some mod buggy???????:roll: I was running a 9 double in the good ole b3 at the end of last year and that was a blast.


----------



## John Warner

Mod?? I don't THINK so!! I'm too old for that, the reaction times just ain't what they used to be.


----------



## psycho02

Well thats allright we can just play in stock too. You are picking the right car though the b4 is going to be the s*&t. How about 4 wheel drive?


----------



## John Warner

Stock will be just fine. 4 wheel sounds like fun as well, and I really do like the new B-4, sounds and looks like a vast improvement over the old and very outdated B-3!


----------



## psycho02

Yeah it is. And from looking at it I already think I know what a good baseline setup will be but I won't know until I get it and get some good old track time with it.


----------



## psycho02

So are you going to do the whole mars then john?


----------



## John Warner

crashmaster said:


> *hay ken they are just to far for him to drive to. maybe a closer track for him will be better. :roll: *


 Yeah, sure thing Davie.... I only drive 1 1/2 hours one way!


----------



## John Warner

Thought I'd post this again in case some of you
missed it the first time it was posted.....

After much debate, our club & it's racers have decided that starting THIS COMING weekend we'll be following a new race schedule.

We're changing our race days for Oval and On-Road. Saturdays we'll now be running On-Road, and Sundays we'll be running Oval. Opening times and race times will remain the same. Stadium will continue running Saturday evenings as always.

And about the schedule for the CRL....
During the day Saturday, we'll have a club race with Stadium racing following, Sunday will be the CRL race. The layout WILL BE the same for both days!

John/Andy


----------



## Phat Dakota

KawadaKid said:


> *Quick Survey....
> 
> How many of you who run Stock Sedan at out club is at ROAR Legal weight? *


Who knows???? We don't have a scale to weigh the cars anymore, But I can tell you for sure that mine is heavy, but hopefully that will change after today


----------



## John Warner

Well then, I guess maybe we should bring the scale back to use and find out this Saturday who is and who isn't! Agreed???

(that is if it still works, I may have overloaded
and broke it weighing the tugboat)


----------



## mxatv151

John runs and admits that TC-3 is best for on road, Then buggy in the Mars series.......What is this world coming to, Can you say mid life crisis....:devil: 

By the way, I know what the other side has to offer that John is looking for.....(Bikini Tops and short shorts in the sun)


----------



## Phat Dakota

mxatv151 said:


> *TC-3 is best for on road *


We'll just see about that!!!!!!!!!
If you remember correctly on the Sunday before last that a XXX-S with a BROKEN Chassis, and air filled shocks, was running in 2nd place for most of the A-Main until an accidental bump dropped it into third.

I also am holding in my hand a complete Titanium screw kit for my car, so let the weight come off!


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> *I also am holding in my hand a complete Titanium screw kit for my car, so let the weight come off! *


 Man, you're pretty talented.... typing with one hand, and holding screws with the other!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

bustedparts said:


> *Yha I have to do the same thing.Round up some tires.I would like to thank MR.CLEAN for lending me those tires so I could run!I would also like to know how much those hpi v-grove tires cost that the A-MAIN winner had.They look cool as well as work! *


Here's a link to the Tower Hobbies website where I got mine:
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXM973&P=7

They've worked great so far for me. I did use tire dope the first two weeks, but this past weekend I only cleaned between runs with motor cleaner.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*Road Domes...*

Well, here's a reply I got from RoadDomes about how'd they work on carpeting;

*They work great on carpet as well. You're right, they were designed for
asphalt, but we were fortunate to pick the right durometer rubber grip
material to allow them to grip on carpet also.*

I guess we've just got to get ahold of some now and give them a try....


----------



## psycho02

What the heck are road domes bill?


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

psycho02 said:


> *What the heck are road domes bill? *


www.roaddome.com

Basically rubber versions of the old plow disks we used to use. Great in the corners for road course and an even better obstacle for stadium. They're about 12 inches in diameter and about 1.5 inches tall.


----------



## psycho02

Cool!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

mxatv151 said:


> *Just out of curiousity, what is it that pulls you guys to Lansing? If it's something we can do here, let's try it so we can draw in more racers. Just a thought.
> 
> MC *


Just out of curiousity, Why am I and others being singled out? When there are atleast ten others that used to race at GLRC and are now racing elsewhere. Aren't we free to race where we want. I've been racing elsewhere because its fun.


----------



## nitrorod

First off there are several issues that are keeping me personaly from racing at GLRC right now. If anyone would like to know what they are please see me in private.

Secondly there are several other people that choose to travel to race for several reasons that are never mentioned why the strong focus on Fred and myself?



psycho02 said:


> *Mr clean I have not ever went down to lansing to race. Because I am primarily an off-road racer and really anly run carpet just to do something in the winter, my theory is that carpet is carpet as long as it is ozite then what is the difference. I don't know if something is "pulling" those guys to lansing or "pushing" them away from g.r. the only guys that I know have been going to lansing is fred and j-glo. maybe they know. *


----------



## John Warner

you guys must be using the same computer,
either that or your sitting next to one another.
I don't think you could have timed that any better!
Both of you posted exactly at 5:28pm!!


----------



## John Warner

*But from the "what it's worth department"....*

I don't think the two of you are being singled out as you stated. From my beliefs, and from talking to others at the track....

The two of you have many friends at the club (at least _they_ thought so) and miss having you there to compete against. And Fred, I understand a little of what your reasons are. But Jerrod, didn't you and I talk face to face last Thursday about your _issues_?? Am I to assume you either didn't tell me everything?? 

Also... don't misunderstand my intentions of why I made this post, because it's simply here to try and establish the fact that you two are not being singled out. I seem to remember all the friendship and races that all of us had together in the past, but... that is like I said, in the past. As far as I'm concerned, anybody from our club is more than welcome to race anywhere they like. It's not breaking my heart in any way shape or form. And as a matter of fact, I'll be the first one to admit I'm happy for you! We wouldn't want nor try to force anybody to be where they don't want to be. (remember, I've been divorced twice!) Something about setting a bird free, and if it doesn't come back, it was meant to be???

Oh, well... I'm done babbling!
John


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *you guys must be using the same computer,
> either that or your sitting next to one another.
> I don't think you could have timed that any better!
> Both of you posted exactly at 5:28pm!! *


There is a saying about two minds but I can't remember, anyway, Jerrod get the heck of my computer.


----------



## psycho02

nitrorod said:


> *First off there are several issues that are keeping me personaly from racing at GLRC right now. If anyone would like to know what they are please see me in private.
> 
> Secondly there are several other people that choose to travel to race for several reasons that are never mentioned why the strong focus on Fred and myself? *



Sorry J-glo I was not trying to single u and freddy out. You guys are just the only guys that I knew by name that were racing down there.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *There is a saying about two minds but I can't remember. *


 This could be a really scary thought!


----------



## mxatv151

For what its worth, I was not by any means singling out anyone either... I my self have gone to lansing to race... I am just asking those guys who do race in lansing, what it is that makes it more fun than GLRC. maybe we as a club, can fix the problem and make it fun here..... ( nothing against Lansing at all, cuz I had a great time racing there, and Nick even hooked me up w/ some parts for my Tc-3)

So w/ that said, for the guys that like to race Lansing more than GLRC... can you give us some tips on what things as club members we can do to make it better?....

Also I want to say that John has done a heck of a lot, the last month or so to make things better at the track...like appointing Andy as track director...and I must say things do run really smooth now.... then there is king of the hill, energizer,... and now we are changing the schedule so that on road will be sat. morning and oval on sun.. that makes it possible for some of us to race in lansing and if Lansing guys wanted to they can make a trip to race w/ us

thanx for your time ...Tony
[email protected] (if you dont want to post it)


----------



## John Warner

Hey ThanX for the compliments Tony, but you forgot to mention the other fun things we've added, like.... those Hooters girls that came in to marshall the king of the hill race! Don't I wish!!!


----------



## mxatv151

Hey Johny boy, 

while I was assembling the NTC3, I happend to notice that you had forgotten to put the servo mounts back on . so now I stuck half way assembled....do you think you could look for them in the extra parts bucket? 
Oh yeah, it already looks fast, with that RB sitting in it:thumbsup:


----------



## mxatv151

John Warner said:


> *Hey ThanX for the compliments Tony, but you forgot to mention the other fun things we've added, like.... those Hooters girls that came in to marshall the king of the hill race! Don't I wish!!! *


yeah, I'm pretty sure Omega Pi would have won that race...cuz us guys cant drive and


----------



## John Warner

No problem, I know I have them somewhere. I've assembled your parts box already, so I'll check in there first as I just kept throwing in anything that was associated with running nitro. ie: fuel bottle, hose, pipe adapters, old fuel, glo plugs and such.


----------



## John Warner

Nitro..... Gone!!!

Buggy..... On the way!!!

Yeah Me


----------



## psycho02

Yeah COME ON "SUCKA"


----------



## mxatv151

John Warner said:


> *Nitro..... Gone!!!
> 
> Buggy..... On the way!!!
> 
> Yeah Me  *


How long will it take for you to come back to stadium?


----------



## mxatv151

*ride share*

Hey John, that is a great idea for sun.... and you can show off your newly found driving skills w/ that tc-3 of yours....or should I say orange streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek........:wave:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Yeah COME ON "SUCKA" *


 Don't you worry there dirt genie, I'll be there, it may very well be way behind you, but I'll make my presence know one way or the other!!!


----------



## John Warner

*Re: ride share*



mxatv151 said:


> *Hey John, that is a great idea for sun.... and you can show off your newly found driving skills w/that tc-3 of yours....or should I say orange streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek........:wave: *


 Orange??? *NOT!! *


----------



## John Warner

crashmaster said:


> *john you will be very far behind me to:lol: *


 Only in broken parts Mullner!! And Yes, I have Steves number.


----------



## psycho02

What the heck do you want Bahr's number for?


----------



## mxatv151

*Re: Re: ride share*



John Warner said:


> *Orange??? NOT!!  *


hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. will we be seeing a new body this weekend?


----------



## psycho02

What did you buy all of steves old b3's?


----------



## John Warner

Man O man am I ever lost with that one! My orcial decipher program won't even reconize that language!!


----------



## John Warner

*Re: Re: Re: ride share*



mxatv151 said:


> *hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. will we be seeing a new body this weekend? *


 maybe, but if not it'll become Gold and Red Bubba!!


----------



## John Warner

crashmaster said:


> *can you email me his number *


 Nope, but if you call me tomorrow on my cell I'll give it to ya.


----------



## John Warner

Muller, does your brain fade out on you as the night goes by??? It's the same number you've called me on for the past two or three years!!

269-838-2231


----------



## psycho02

crashmaster said:


> *yes i did is that a problem *


Yes You doorknob the b4 will be out in a couple of weeks. Oh well it probably won't make that much of a difference for you.


----------



## mxatv151

psycho02 said:


> *Yes You doorknob the b4 will be out in a couple of weeks. Oh well it probably won't make that much of a difference for you. *



of course it matters to dave... he needs as many spare parts as possible :devil: and w/ the new b4 parts might be hard to get


----------



## psycho02

You know I am messing with you muller u know I have to do it:devil:But seriously why don't you save your cash and wait for the b4? It is going to be a ton better than the b3.


----------



## mxatv151

crashmaster said:


> *ge thanks for the vote of confidence *


Oh come on dave, we all know you... if you dont break it in the race you make sure to break it after...

hmmmmmmm lets see.... 10 turn, in a sedan, launched 6 feet in the air, into a wall, leaving a big hole in the drywall the size of a front end of a sedan......does that sound right?


----------



## psycho02

Muller you are going to get the donkey snot kicked out of you this car is going to be a world beater. It is going to send losi right back to the drawing board because they won't be able to compete no matter how many drivers they buy. And if this car can kill the xxx it is going to anihilate a b3. TRUST ME


----------



## psycho02

bUT PROBABLY YOUR IDEA


----------



## psycho02

Then get ready because the b4 will be the second coming.


----------



## mxatv151

psycho02 said:


> *Then get ready because the b4 will be the second coming. *


oh please, I cant wait to see the day assc. makes an offroad better than Losi........:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Well I dunno bout that Losi vs Associated thing, however.... I know that I'll be driving associated on road AND off!! And.... Associated was around first because Gil Losi was working for them!!


----------



## psycho02

Tony I hate to tell you buddy but associated totally owned losi until the xxx design and then really the xxx is not really a totally dominant car over the b3. It is just a little easier to drive. An above average driver with a b3 will take a xxx any day and with the b4 it will be even easier.


----------



## mxatv151

psycho02 said:


> *Tony I hate to tell you buddy but associated totally owned losi until the xxx design and then really the xxx is not really a totally dominant car over the b3. It is just a little easier to drive. An above average driver with a b3 will take a xxx any day and with the b4 it will be even easier. *


Im just playin.... I have never ran associated offroad, so I cant speek for them....however on road, associated is DA BOMB!!!!!


----------



## psycho02

You have not lived my friend until you have taken a 10 double or a 9 double put it in a buggy and made that buggy stick to a track. You would never go back trust me not even to Nitro.


----------



## John Warner

Nitro stinks.... literally! HEHEHEHEHE!!!


----------



## mxatv151

well im off to nighty night land......ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

ah.. BUH BYE:wave:


----------



## psycho02

huh what are you talking about what clutch system?


----------



## Phat Dakota

knapster said:


> *Just out of curiousity, Why am I and others being singled out? When there are atleast ten others that used to race at GLRC and are now racing elsewhere. Aren't we free to race where we want. I've been racing elsewhere because its fun. *


Where can you quote any of us who have singled you or Jerrod out? Please do race where you want to and wherever you feel like. Every post that I have seen, even the one you quoted said that several or many or you guys or whatever, etc..... Everyone has there own reasons for racing wherever they feel like it, and we are not telling you to race where we want you to. We are trying to get ideas from people on how to raise attendance, that's all.


----------



## Phat Dakota

mxatv151 said:


> *hmmmmmmm lets see.... 10 turn, in a sedan, launched 6 feet in the air, into a wall, leaving a big hole in the drywall the size of a front end of a sedan......does that sound right? *


Man what an insult!! I don't think I could ever forgive you for that one tony, thinking I was Muller!!!!!

And BTW, MY car drove away after it put a hole in the wall, and besides I can at least spell words like LEGAL, and VEHICLE, and put together a sentance so it doesn't sound like , WHAT'S YOU CELL?


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> *I can at least spell words like LEGAL, and VEHICLE, and put together a sentance so it doesn't sound like , WHAT'S YOU CELL? *


 Andy I'll apologize right from the start, but this one was just to good to let slip by..... I believe this is the proper spelling of the word... *sentence* 

Again, sorry!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

ok, so you got me on that one, but at least you don't need a translater to understand what I try to type.


----------



## hankster

Phat Dakota said:


> *WHAT'S YOU CELL? *


Since John did I guess I just have to too... :thumbsup: 

Now what's this about needing a translator? :wave:


----------



## Phat Dakota

hankster said:


> *Since John did I guess I just have to too... :thumbsup:
> 
> Now what's this about needing a translator? :wave: *


Well those aren't my words, I was quoting Muller again. If you scroll back a few pages you will see his post:wave:

Top of page 258:


crashmaster said:


> *sounds good johnny what is you cell*


----------



## John Warner

Good job Hank!! Maybe you and I should get together and buy Andy a spellchecker for his next birthday or something!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

Here's something pretty funny that someone e-mailed me a few minutes ago. 

> > You Know You're From Michigan When...
> >
> > 1. You've never met any celebrities.
> >
> > 2. "Vacation" means going to Cedar Point.
> >
> > 3. At least 1 member of your family disowns you the week of the
> > Michigan/Michigan State game.
> >
> > 4. Half the change in your pocket is Canadian.
> >
> > 5. You drive 86 mph on the highway and pass on the right.
> >
> > 6. Your idea of a traffic jam is 40 cars waiting to pass an orange 
>barrel.
> >
> > 7. You know how to play (and pronounce) Euchre.
> >
> > 8. It's easy to get VERNORS ginger ale and SANDERS hot fudge sauce, and
> > FAYGO pop.
> >
> > 9. You know how to pronounce "Mackina ".
> >
> > 10. You've had to switch on the "heat" and the "A/C" in the same day.
> >
> > 11. You bake with SODA and drink a POP.
> >
> > 12. The movie "Escanaba in Da Moonlight" wasn't funny. You consider it a
> > documentary.
> >
> > 13. Your little league game was snowed out.
> >
> > 14. The word "thumb" has geographical, rather than anatomical
> > significance.
> >
> > 15. You show people where you grew up by pointing to a spot on your left
> > hand.
> >
> > 16. Traveling coast-to-coast means driving from Port Huron to Muskegon.
> >
> > 17. You measure distance in minutes.
> >
> > 18. When giving directions, you refer to "A Michigan Left".
> >
> > 19. You know that Kalamazoo not only exists, but isn't that far from 
>Hell.
> >
> > 20. Your year has 2 seasons: Winter and Construction.
> >
> > 21. Home Depot on any Saturday is busier than toy stores at Christmas.
> >
> > 22. You know when it has rained because of the smell of worms.
> >
> > 23. Owning a Japanese car was a hangin' offense in your hometown.
> >
> > 24. You believe that "down south" means Toledo.
> >
> > 25. YOU ACTUALLY "GET" THESE JOKES!



BTW, What the hell is a Michigan Left???


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> *BTW, What the hell is a Michigan Left??? *


 It's where you turn right, or have to make a U-turn, then turn right to turn left, like as if you were headed north on M-37 and wanted to turn left onto 29th. street.


----------



## hankster

John, Nah... this is too fun!!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey I've already admitted on several occasions that I'm not the world’s best speller, but at least you don't need a Dyslexia converter to understand my posts.


----------



## Guest

^
^^
^^^
^^^^
^^^^^
^^^^^^
I guess I am from Michigan I pass cars on the right going 86. mph and my brother do not talk to each other during mich/mich state football games hehehe:lol: :lol:


----------



## bustedparts

When is there stadium pratic?I need more pratic to break the 20 lap mark!I also still need a set of tires!


----------



## psycho02

ric-o'-shea said:


> *^
> ^^
> ^^^
> ^^^^
> ^^^^^
> ^^^^^^
> I guess I am from Michigan I pass cars on the right going 86. mph and my brother do not talk to each other during mich/mich state football games hehehe:lol: :lol: *


Which side do you fall closer to Roy,Lansing Or Ann Arbor? 

The part of that joke about pronouncing Makinac is soooooooo true.
there is a low rent movie that came out a few years ago, It is a skiing movie called Aspen Extreme. The story of the movie is 2 guys from detroit that move out to Aspen Colorado and become ski instructors. There is a line in the movie where the 2 detroit fellas are recalling something from their past and they CLEARLY refer to being in Mak-i-nak prounounced just like it is spelled there. I still get a kick out of that every time I see it. It is clear that nobody involved with the production of that movie is from anywhere even remotely close to Michigan.


----------



## Guest

Ken i live in ottawa county


----------



## psycho02

U know what I am talking about. I know where u live I live in ottawa county also. the important question is are you a wolverine or a sparty.


----------



## Guest

I am a WOLVERINE fan a REDWINGS GO BLUE GO RED i guess did not know what you asking my bad :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## psycho02

Okay we are allright then I attended u of m for a short time but even though i did'nt get a degree there I will always be a wolverine.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

psycho02 said:


> *...I will always be a wolverine. *


I knew there was something just not right about you, Ken. Now we know.


----------



## psycho02

BILL don't tell me that you are a gumby not you, I always thought you were TOO cool to be a part of the spartan nation.


----------



## Omega Pi

psycho02 said:


> * are you a wolverine or a sparty. *



NEITHER!!!!! 

GO NOTRE DAME!!!!!!   

Although, I do have to cheer for one player on the Michigan football team, cuz my cousin plays for them. So, when they play each other, I will root for him to catch a lot of passes, but I still hope that Notre Dame will kick their butt!!!!!!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

psycho02 said:


> *BILL don't tell me that you are a gumby not you, I always thought you were TOO cool to be a part of the spartan nation. *


Yes, I do side with the Spartans. I do also have a fond place for the Fighting Irish. I mostly blame my Grandmother for that (and touchdown Jesus).

Now, just gotta figure out how a bunch of wussy would-be lawyers and doctors learned how to play hockey. Darn Wolverines....


----------



## psycho02

I have to admit because of the irish catholic background of my family that I also like the irish. But because I went to michigan that is my FIRST loyalty. And Bill don't you know we are athletes first when we get there and then they try to turn us into lawyers and doctors.


----------



## bustedparts

pratic?!? stadium or should I just come early on saturday?


----------



## psycho02

They don't have a "stadium" practice, but you should just go anyways and get a feel for how your truck turns on carpet. they will have a track setup without jumps. the biggest thing to learn with stadium is not to overdrive the corners. The jumps are really no big deal, So if you want to parctice you should head over there tomorrow. I think it opens up at 5:00.


----------



## John Warner

der Statesman

Registered: Oct 2001
Location: Where ever I go, there I am.
Posts: 726

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by NTwigs 
After the first of the year we are going to start a Saturday road course schedule. 2 Saturdays a month will be road course and the other two Saturdays will remain oval. I will post the schedule over the next couple of weeks. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nick are you still going with the new schedule?


----------



## bustedparts

I raced stadium last week.The first I got to run my xxxt.I must say I like it alot better than my t3.In the begining of the night I was running 16 laps and at the end I was running 18 laps.This weekend I am trying a little stronger motor.The fast guys last weekend in the a main were running 20 or so laps so I am on my way.Are we ever going to se you at the track?I will be getting there at about 4 pm on saturday.I will have brad with my cus I dont have a power supply yet to run my millenium.I am hoping to have a novac black box soon.I will also have a intgey motor dyno next week!!!


----------



## psycho02

They can have you :devil:


----------



## NTwigs

John, I may not be as ambitious as I once thought. We will host a few Saturday events, but not nearly as many as I once thought.


----------



## Fred Knapp

NTwigs said:


> *John, I may not be as ambitious as I once thought. We will host a few Saturday events, but not nearly as many as I once thought. *


Not as ambitious, ambitious? Now GLRC will have no need to load up the bus. I tell ya.


----------



## NTwigs

Hey Dave, aren't we all "getting along"???


----------



## mxatv151

Ok guys, who's up for some 1/12 scale mod this weekend? 

Busted.... I got your E-mail. yes, i'll be sure to bring those tires again....


----------



## Phat Dakota

NTwigs said:


> *Hey Dave, aren't we all "getting along"??? *


I thought so too, but this is Crashmaster Muller we're talking about here.

And Tony, I'm game for running Mod 1/12th, NOT!
I'll dig through my antique box and see if I have all the stuff to put the old RC12L back together and bring it out to have some fun with a stock motor, but definatley not mod! Of course that means I'll have to build a motor and battery also.


----------



## Guest

Our fearless leader Mr. Warner is suppose to build me a motor for my 1/12 scale. We can get him to build a couple of them. who knows maybe he will put his car together and come out and play. I'am haveing alot of fun but its time to get a motor and put a whooping on Tony.:lol:


----------



## John Warner

Ntwigs said:


> *John, I may not be as ambitious as I once thought. We will host a few Saturday events, but not nearly as many as I once thought. *


 Hey Nick, actually I think it'll be good for you not to run a Saturday on-road program so that our guy's can come over and run with you on Sundays. But, that will however have to include ME being there too from time to time!!! We wanted to load up the big ol' bus and make a couple of road trips.


----------



## mxatv151

bmxer08 said:


> *Our fearless leader Mr. Warner is suppose to build me a motor for my 1/12 scale. We can get him to build a couple of them. who knows maybe he will put his car together and come out and play. I'am haveing alot of fun but its time to get a motor and put a whooping on Tony.:lol: *


Bring it on, Davey boy....:lol: :devil:


----------



## mxatv151

Andy, I might have some parts for that 12L that could help you out if they match up, and if I don't sell the 12LW :thumbsup:
what do you need to make it run? cuz I would like to have as many 1/12 scales going as we can  since thats all I have to run now


----------



## John Warner

mxatv151 said:


> *Bring it on, Davey boy....:lol: :devil: *


 Uh... I believe that should read... Davey & Johnny Boy!! You'd better consider bringing yourself a lunch, cause you're gonna be in for a L O N G day trying to beat Dave THIS weekend!!!


----------



## mxatv151

John Warner said:


> *Uh... I believe that should read... Davey & Johnny Boy!! You'd better consider bringing yourself a lunch, cause you're gonna be in for a L O N G day trying to beat Dave THIS weekend!!! *


HA!!! thats what you think....Remember the master motor man, gave me some speed secrets last weekend and I have been like a mad scientist w/ my dyno tweaking every last volt and amp I can get


----------



## John Warner

You'd better bring more than motor Bubba... We got chassis, set-up secrets, and tires, plus... we got driver skill in our corner!! 

So...... There!!


----------



## psycho02

YOu don't even have a 12th scale car Warner.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *YOu don't even have a 12th scale car Sir Warner. *


 I don't need one you dirt dauber, I'm building a motor for Dave Walton and helping him out, so there!!


----------



## psycho02

It will take a whole lot more than motor this summer for you wornout u wanna be dirt dauber.:devil:


----------



## psycho02

I have been efforting a 12th scale car myself with no luck so I guess i will just run stadium this weekend. I have a t3 just waiting to eat up some losi's provided riders has some tires that i could use there. If they don't what are the chances that Hobby world can hook me up???


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I don't think I'm gonna make it to race this week guys. But if I did I think I would have to whoop ALL of y'all in 12th scale!!! Hahaha. Gonna take a breather and get ready for the CRL race. :devil:


----------



## Phat Dakota

mxatv151 said:


> *Andy, I might have some parts for that 12L that could help you out if they match up, and if I don't sell the 12LW
> what do you need to make it run? cuz I would like to have as many 1/12 scales going as we can since thats all I have to run now *


Thanks for the offer Tony but I was digging around and found everything I need for the car. So I'll be bringing it out this weekend for some fun:hat: :roll:


----------



## Denney

What time will the track be opening tomorrow? I finally get to come out & have some fun w/ you guys (Touring AND 12th scale!!!).

Denney


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey Denney, glad to see you'll be able to come and have some fun with us this weekend! I'll be there bright and early at 9:00am trommorrow to set up a new track layout (maybe the new CRL layout for next weekend, who knows???) See you then!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Hey, does this mean we don't have to build a track for stadium tomorrow night..... WhhoooHhooooo!


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *Hey, does this mean we don't have to build a track for stadium tomorrow night..... WhhoooHhooooo! *


 Chew got it there Billy-Bob. I'm impressed you're so observant!!


----------



## bustedparts

Will there be jumps in the track for stadiun?Will the table top be there?Just wondering.


----------



## mxatv151

Eric, I think your just scared, you just don't want to get beat again:lol: 

Ken, I have an older 12LW for sale if your interested, maybe we can make a package deal w/ the starter box....any way come to the track early if you can....maybe take it for a test drive...cuz I don't want to whooop on just dave and andy...

also mr. Warner.....I made a stop today at riders to pick up a few items for me 12 scale and it was not motor related  

Oh yeah baby, I have discoverd the secrets above all secrets to 12 scale setup..


----------



## mxatv151

crashmaster said:


> *hay tony is it driveing
> :lol: *


 I knew there was somethin I forgot....darn it


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

mxatv151 said:


> *Oh yeah baby, I have discoverd the secrets above all secrets to 12 scale setup.. *


Kewl. You should do well at Cleveland this year....:thumbsup:


----------



## Rainn2378

mxatv151 said:


> *Eric, I think your just scared, you just don't want to get beat again:lol: *


Naaaawww Just his wifey wanting him to stay home this weekend because he will be there the whole weekend next weekend.....Sorry!!!


 :wave:


----------



## John Warner

Rainn2378 said:


> *Naaaawww Just his wifey wanting him to stay home this weekend because he will be there the whole weekend next weekend.....Sorry!!!
> 
> 
> :wave: *


 Awwwww, now isn't that special. Ain't love grand!!


----------



## Guest

*phone ########*

Doe?s anybody know the phone number for KCracing so that I can try and get some of the bushes they sell thanks Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Hey Tony- Whats this "hot settup" for 12th scale. Hook me up with some info and I'll slap it on the L3 for this weekend and we'll see if we can match each other. I'm gonna see about a new body and some other goodies for this weekend... :devil:


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I might even be persuaded to run 19 turn... Hehehe... :devil:


----------



## John Warner

*Re: phone ########*



ric-o'-shea said:


> *Doe?s anybody know the phone number for KCracing so that I can try and get some of the bushes they sell thanks Roy :thumbsup: *


Roy.. I'll do you better than just a phone number!

Web address... www.kc-racing.com

Email address... [email protected]


----------



## Guest

*heeeeeeeeelppp*

I got the web site john but if you go to accessories it doe?s not give any info on what brushes are what like price, what brushes for what motor or a part number?? SO if you can help me out what brushes work good on the MVP Thanks Roy


----------



## Guest

*THANKS John*

THANKS FOR the help John .:thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Gee, I wonder wgere CrashMasterMullett was this weekend???


----------



## psycho02

R U READY WORNOUT :devil:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R U READY WORNOUT :devil: *


 Try again, it ain't working!! BUT, since I'm psychic I'll bet it's a pic of the new B-4, am I correct????


----------



## John Warner

But since you're on Ken, I thought I'd let you and everyone else know that we'll be holding our second annual indoor MARS race again this year in Feburary!~! I talked to Bruce last night and he gave the go ahead.... ThanX Bruce!!

I'll post the date once he lets me know what it is.


----------



## Rainn2378

John Warner said:


> *Gee, I wonder wgere CrashMasterMullett was this weekend??? *



He said he didn't have the money to race this weekend....he i'd me saturday....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Can one of you go to the CRL thread and post some Saturday detail. Thanks.

Also... what is the indoor MARS? Do you guys do a big stadium race or something?


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

WhhoooHooooo. I can't wait. I'm not sure if I'm more excited for this or the next episode of Joe Millionaire!

*RC10B4 News
We will be releasing pricing and a release date for the RC10B4 electric
buggy soon. Expect to see photos of the RC10B4 body on the web later this
week. Expect a Team Kit version to be released first.*

I just wonder how long before the Factory Team version comes along. It's got mo' betta stikkas!:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

> *Also... what is the indoor MARS? Do you guys do a big stadium race or something? *


 Yep. this'll be our second year that Bruce is sponsoring the "Indoor MARS trophy race"! Last year was awesome, looking forward to it again this year. We already average 35-55 stadium racers every Saturday night as it is!


----------



## mxatv151

*Buggy Rocks*

psycho2, 
I had no idea what I was missing.... this weekend I had a chance to drive a XXX buggy, and man was it fun:thumbsup: 
I just may have to find a way to get one...speaking of which maybe we can make some kind of deal for your old and out dated b-3 of yours


----------



## mxatv151

Eric, I sent you an E-mail, let me know if you got it...:roll:


----------



## mxatv151

DamageIncRacing said:


> *I might even be persuaded to run 19 turn... Hehehe... :devil: *


Yeah buddie, now were talkin.........maybe 15 or 12 turn


----------



## DamageIncRacing

I got the e-mail Tony. Thanks. I'll slap that setup on the L3 and see what happens. As for running 12 or 15 turn, I'm for it! Got a spare 12 or 15 turn though? All I have is a Chamelion, a 19 double, and a 10 triple!!! Lets stick with the Chamelions for now!!! :devil:


----------



## psycho02

*Re: Buggy Rocks*



mxatv151 said:


> *psycho2,
> I had no idea what I was missing.... this weekend I had a chance to drive a XXX buggy, and man was it fun:thumbsup:
> I just may have to find a way to get one...speaking of which maybe we can make some kind of deal for your old and out dated b-3 of yours *


Tony I have a couple of b3's I am sure we could work something out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota

*You Might Be A Ricer IF..........*

You have more exhaust decibels than your engine has horsepower. 
You have aftermarket FRONT wheels for racing but stock rear wheels. 
Your engine makes twice as much horsepower as torque. 
You ever painted your wheels to match the same color of your car. 
You put your automatic car in neutral at every stoplight in order to roll it back and try to fool other people into thinking you have a manual transmission 
DuPont gave up trying to figure out the shade you were asking for. 
Your mod list includes stereo equipment, shifter handle, MOMO steering wheel, PIA driving lights, exhaust tip, but no REAL engine parts. 
A chameleon lizard undergoes fewer shade changes than your custom paint scheme. 
Your rims and tires are so large, that you have to install the tire / wheel from underneath the car because it simply won't fit in the wheel well going in from the side. 
The dealer laughs when you bring your car back in for service under warranty, and you've only had it 6 months... 
Your tires / rims stick out from the lip of your car by more than 1". 
Your paint job is from the WRONG end of the color spectrum. 
You installed spacers on your STOCK wheels and tires to get them to stick out past the fender. 
You see cars like yours in a Shriner's Parade for Children and clowns are driving them. 
You bring an empty Maxwell House coffee can with you to compare size when you shop for an aftermarket exhaust system. 
Your Eclipse GS-T hardtop has a "SPYDER" emblem on the rear... 
Your sum knowledge of suspension is: "the more negative camber, the better the handling." 
You push your car through the staging lanes. That way, maybe you can break into the 16s by keeping the motor cool between runs. 
You add a super tall rear wing, and a hundred pounds of aftermarket ground effects, neon and stereo yet you gut the interior and yank out the rear seat for weight savings. 
Your rear wing AND your rear window have a third mount brake light... 
The back lighting in the gauges in your A-pillar gauge pod work long before the actual gauges are hooked up. 
You cut 4 coil springs and scrape the chassis on the ground. Sparks are cool when you corner at normal traffic speeds! 
You have to find a way to drive AROUND speed bumps in a parking lot. 
You install clear corner and brake lights. 
You install colored bulbs in your aftermarket clear lenses. 
You ever put neon on the bottom of your car, and then busted it on the first speed bump you went over. 
You painted the UNDERBODY of your car to match 
If your rear spoiler is taller then you are. 
You have more stereo WATTS than engine TORQUE! 
If your tailpipe extension is the most expensive mod you’ve done to your engine yet. 
Your tailpipe extension fell off during a quarter mile race and you went three tenths of a second faster due to weight savings. 
EVERY car in your class has a turbo pushing double digits worth of boost. 
You spent $5,000 on the engine and you can not out run a stock Camaro, Firebird, or Mustang 
You want the 'wastegate' sound, but don't want to install a turbocharger system. 
You think Nitrous Oxide on your Hyundai Sonata puts you in the same performance league as the Chevy Corvette. 
The automatic version of your car runs 2 seconds slower in the 1/4mile. 
If the 1970 Plymouth Daytona Superbird has a smaller spoiler than your car does. 
You think the Del Sol is a sports car... 
A torque converter does NOTHING for your car. 
You think a deep farty noise = the sound of high performance 
If you think that horsepower is far more important than torque 
If you have ever claimed that switching to a cone filter has given you more than 5 HP. 
If you have ever considered installing more than one set of fog / driving lights. 
If you claim that the aftermarket cold air intake system you just installed doubled your horsepower or took 2 or more seconds off of your E/T. 
Your baseball cap is always on backwards when you drive (the first sign of mental retardation, wearing your clothes backwards... BE). 
You spent all night on the Internet trying to find a company that makes a turbocharger system for your Hyundai... 
If you removed your side view mirrors and put them at the TOP of the door / window frame. 
If you think the Fugees are 'speed' music. 
MOMO is 'absolutely required' to go fast. 
Your four cylinder has a dual exhaust system installed. 
Your four cylinder has four exhaust pipes ("Hey, one for each cylinder!") 
The color of your interior upholstery hurts the cones and rods in other people's eyes. 
If you cannot drive your car in snow as the ground effects create a plow effect. 
If you have installed driving lights to compensate for headlight blackouts / tape. 
If you think that 180 horsepower and 185 lb/ft of torque are impressive for a ‘mildly’ modified engine. 
If you have stickers on your car for parts that you could not point out if asked where those parts are installed. 
You think pushrods are a bad thing… 
Your car has more decals than you do the quarter in seconds. 
Every Honda you EVER owned, all the way back to your 1978 Accord was either a V-Tec or a TYPE-R. 
You took your rear seat out and gutted your interior for weight savings but you installed 400 pounds of electronics, neon, DVD, Sony, etc. 
If you gutted the interior to save weight on a car that you will never take to the track… 
You lean your seat so far back when you are driving, that everytime you hit a bump, its your back and not your butt that hurts. 
You have hydraulics and sixteen switches on a car you claim runs low 10s on the street and corners better than a Porsche. 
If you can estimate that your car makes more than 250 HP without ever running it at the track or getting a dyno reading. 
You claim that you can get a titanium block for your engine. 
If you have ever thought Hyundai and "performance" went hand in hand 
If you've ever gone to a parts shop or speed warehouse and asked for a 1" to 6" exhaust adapter... 
If you've ever contemplated adding "TYPE-R" stickers to your Sonata… 
If you've removed more than 1/2 of the coils from your springs by cutting them yourself ... 
If you have more neon lights on your car than a strip club... 
You put Kanji on your Ford ZX2, Ford Probe, or Mercury Cougar ... 
You own a "TYPE-R" Hyundai or Mazda. 
You couldn't afford headlight masking, so you just painted them with flat black Krylon and it's peeling. Badly. 
You claim that polishing your intake gave you 5hp. 
You own a V-TEC Hyundai or Mazda (especially a V-TEC rotary engined Mazda RX-7) 
You have neon INSIDE your car or in your ENGINE compartment 
You ever claimed that high gas mileage made your car superior in performance to V8s. 
If it takes you 8000rpm to reach 30mph from a dead stop at WOT. 
You think yellow plastic interior trim makes your car cool 
You spend $500 for a giant hand welded tube for a muffler with the weld marks extremely visible 
If you paint your drum brakes to simulate Hi-po calipers 
If you install fake hi-po caliper / disc simulators 
You have a front wing. 
If you lower your car and add ground effects but retain the stock 14inch wheels with disc style wheel covers 
If you equate the sound of performance with the sound of a Weed Eater™ 
If you think bolting a fake muffler to one side to simulate dual exhaust is cool 
If you think colored head lights work better 
Clear tail lights and turn signals. They’re colored for a REASON! 
If you take mom's 4 door Honda accord and do any kind of mod to it 
You drive a Ford Escort station wagon with Kanji, wide tires, and Limp Bizkit stickers on the rear hatch 
You claim you lost the race because you had a passenger in the car. 
You claim how if you went from a roll you would have beat him. 
You claim you lost because you missed a shift... and your car is an automatic. 
You claim you lost because he must have been on the juice.. 
Flying past the person who is 10 car lengths in front of you after they have put on their brakes.. and claim a victory. 
after losing you flip your opponent off... rev your motor and fail to break the wheels loose even around a corner. 
Tell everyone about how you lost the cop because of your "driving skills". 
you are a white kid driving an import.. wear baggy pants/hat turned around, walk with a fake limp and end every sentence with "yew know wha I'm sayin? Relate." 
Your idea of aiming a handgun is raising your arm over your head, pointing the gun away from you, and then just letting your wrist fall to the side to where the gun is almost sideways ... 
drive around in a $20,000 import with $10,000 in mods.. and still live with your parents. 
You can relate to every line of the song "Pretty Fly For A White Guy" by the Offspring 



… And the Number One reason you might be a ricer if... (drum roll)....you are a skinny, backwards hat wearing, dog chain wallet, 2 ft wide pants leg, Limp Bizkit looking dork with a badly applied peroxide hair color treatment!


----------



## Guest

*setup for the b3*

Mr. psycho (ken) do have a good setup for the b3 on carpet I am thinking about running it in the mars race if you can help me Thanks Roy PS. Andy must be bored or something that is a long pooooossssstttt.


----------



## psycho02

Here u go roy and anybody else planning on running a b3 on carpet anytime soon. 


Front 60 weight oil Blue truck springs cut down to 7.5 coils .60 limiters inside and #2 pistons arms level


Rear 50 weight oil silver springs .30 limiters inside and #1 pistons.
c.v.d.'s level. 

Run the battery in the middle, run the rear hubs spaced all the way forward and run your camber links in the shortest positions u can.

For tires you are gonna want some of the t.m.s.(same company that makes wiener dudes) Foam tires for the b3 in Green compound. 

With that u should be set. although it is not quite a full carpet setup. It is kind of an in between setup. I have seen some that are stiffer and have more pack with swaybars and dropped right down on the carpet BUT WHAT IS THE FUN IN THAT? :roll:  but that is the setup that I use on carpet all the time and it works like a charm.


----------



## NTwigs

Geez, Andy, I thought you would have said "You might be a Hooters Regular if....".


----------



## psycho02

How about "you might be an import hater if.....":devil:


----------



## Phat Dakota

NTwigs said:


> *Geez, Andy, I thought you would have said "You might be a Hooters Regular if....". *


I could do one like that but just imagine how long that post would be! :roll:


----------



## John Warner

Just to remind those of you that are interested in lending a hand, we're having a "work party" this evening (Wednesday) to get things in order for this weekends CRL race.

Also, I believe that next week is when we begin our
annual "Thursday Night Thunder" points series race!!.... Andy???


----------



## Crazydave25

Is their going to be stadium truck racing on saturday night this week?


----------



## John Warner

Crazydave25 said:


> *Is their going to be stadium truck racing on saturday night this week? *


 *Yes!*


----------



## Crazydave25

SWEET!


----------



## John Warner

Just wanted to remind everyone that THIS weekend we'll be holding our leg of the CRL points series/trophy race. Trophys will be awarded to all winners of every main first thru third. Club racing/warm-up will be during the day Saturday, and Stadium will run as normal Saturday evening. There WILL NOT be any oval racing this weekend.

ThanX!!
John :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

*THANKS KEN*

What block carriers do you use 25 or 30 degree in the front? And when you say cut down the truck springs do you use the front or back springs from the truck?


----------



## psycho02

I use 25 degree for castor blocks and as far as the truck springs It should'nt matter because associated's truck springs are the same front or rear.


----------



## NTwigs

Ken, Associated truck front springs are shorter than the rears. Rick, most likely you'll use truck/buggy rear springs pt#7434.


----------



## psycho02

Thanks wigs I was'nt sure, it has been quite awhile since I have ran an associated truck and the springs I got were sent to me in a little "care package".


----------



## John Warner

psycho02
Elder Statesman

Registered: Mar 2002
Location: On the carpet just look in front of John you will find me. I will be there all winter long.
Posts: 960

Yeahhhhhhhhhh, right!!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*Summer Racing...*

Alright. Help me out abit here. Should I sink some cashola into a new powerplant for ye olde NTC3, for a class of demolition derby..., oh, I mean Nitro Sedan. Or should I get a Tamiya F201 and a few hop ups which would be about the same as an engine. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## John Warner

How bout a new B-4 to put in your garage???


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> *How bout a new B-4 to put in your garage??? *


:thumbsup: That is a very good suggestion from ye ol' Wornout:thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey John, Where the 4 letter word were you last night??? Did you forget that we're open on Thursday nights! Hopefully you were busy building tables for this weekend and are going to bring them up today and get the place cleaned up for this weekend. The track is ready, i put the final touches on it last night and am going to bring a few patio blocks to put inside the corner next to the scoring loop. I will see you tommorrow, I hope.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Phat Dakota said:


> *Hey John, Where the 4 letter word were you last night???*


If I had to guess it would be somewhere between the first and second letter.


----------



## John Warner

Thats funny Fred... I like that and wished I would have posted that myself!!

But I was in Ann Arbor until 5:30 with Eileen at the University of Michigan hospitial. I called and told John S., and he was supposed to relay the message via Steven... guess you didn't get it!! Sorry!


----------



## John Warner

Oh, almost forgot.... I'm leaving here in about 1/2 hour to head to the building to finish MY long list of stuff to do. Eric will be there at 5:30 to suck clean the carpeting.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I haven't heard back from you guys about the transponders for this weekend. Do you need me to pick some up on the way? Did you find someone to loan them to you? I can get Jackson's, but they are not digital. Do you still have the old program???


----------



## John Warner

Keith, if you can get Jacksons, then that may be the way we'll have to go. We do have the old system and software as well as the new one, but only have 9 house digitals.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

I worked it out with Scott in Jackson to get his transponders. I will be bringing them with me. If your club needs to use them, he wants a small fee (no big amount). If you don't use them, I just had to baby sit them for the weekend and there's no charge for that.


----------



## John Warner

Thank you, thank you.... and once again, thank you!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *How bout a new B-4 to put in your garage??? *


Thats already a given. Gotta get one to run in the Mars series. I'm just trying to decide what I'm gonna run in the parking lot.


----------



## psycho02

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *Thats already a given. Gotta get one to run in the Mars series. I'm just trying to decide what I'm gonna run in the parking lot. *


NOTHING who needs a parking lot car when there is dirt to play in. :devil:


ALTHOUGH I think I could be persuaded to make it to the parking lot a little more if there was a STRONG class of f201's running.


----------



## Fred Knapp

All this talk about dirt and not to much about ashphalt.
What do I have to do, whip out my buggy now?


----------



## psycho02

knapster said:


> *All this talk about dirt and not to much about ashphalt.
> What do I have to do, whip out my buggy now? *


 YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *All this talk about dirt and not to much about ashphalt.
> What do I have to do, whip out my buggy now? *


 Yep, just as long as that's the only thing you whip out!!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Mind reader.


----------



## Omega Pi

*Web Page*

Well, here's the beginning of our new web page. If you have anything you think we can use on the site (pics, info, etc.), email me at [email protected]

Thanks,
Michelle

http://www.geocities.com/glrc_web_designer/Home.html?1042907610236


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Very Kewl. Maybe I'll bring my Digital camera with me tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Web page is looking good. Keep it going it will be nice when you are done.:thumbsup:


----------



## KawadaKid

Looks VERY Nice Michelle:thumbsup: ! Very professional looking.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*mini Formula 1*

For anyone interested, here's an interesting site for those of you who love F1.

http://www.formula1-rc.com/

I think the B4 might have to wait just a bit longer.......mmmmmmmm, F201, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............


----------



## John Warner

Hey Bill.... ThanX for an awesome job running tech today, it went very smooooth and totally complaint free. And that even includes the ones you DQ'd!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

*New Sedan Body*

I think I found my new sedan body!










Just as Team Losi’s Alfa 156 has become the new favorite of sedan racers worldwide, the new Lexus IS300 is destined to meet the demand for a similar performing but more aggressive handling body. The LOSA8055 Lexus IS300 was developed specifically for tight track layouts or where there is very good traction and you need to “free” the car up for quicker response. This characteristic also allows the car to be quicker into turns and in quick transitions so often found on technical layouts. The unique shape and contours of this otherwise elegant sedan gives excellent steering response so desperately needed on high bite or carpet surfaces. This new quick handling body shell meets all ROAR and IFMAR specs, fits all popular 1/10 electric sedan chassis, and includes Team Losi’s “B-Type” rear wing with all necessary hardware to mount it. Like all Team Losi bodies, the LOSA8055 Lexus IS300 is thermoformed in crystal clear polycarbonate plastic and includes pre-cut window masks and a detailed grill and headlight sticker sheet.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*Re: New Sedan Body*



Phat Dakota said:


> *I think I found my new sedan body!*


Well, if it works as well as they hype it, I'll take one. IS300s are sweet rides. Sure beats those dumpy dodge stratus' .


----------



## Guest

I found a place where we can get the TRUCK bodys like Roys for 32.00.They also have some different touring car bodys. Check out Speedtechrc.com.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

I'm still waiting for Andy to say where he found the Mercedes Benz truck bodies....:wave:


----------



## John Warner

*Thursday Night Thunder!!*

Remember, this Thursday is the first race for our 3rd. annual Thursday Night Thunder series races. Two heats and a main!

Also... this sedan/truck class we speak of..
What are we using for tires?, batteries, etc???


----------



## Fred Knapp

*Re: Thursday Night Thunder!!*



John Warner said:


> *Remember, this Thursday is the first race for our 3rd. annual Thursday Night Thunder series races. Two heats and a main!
> *


 *TNT.................. Dynamite *


----------



## NTwigs

Hey John, I thought you were going to call me. It was pretty hectic on Friday and Saturday. John was on his way up to the race and ended up in the ditch twice!!! And after the second one, he decided to go home. He said the second one wasn't even fault, another car couldn't slow down and tagged his rear bumper and spun him around.

It sounds like everyone had a good time that went, though.


----------



## John Warner

Yep, I did tell you that if I didn't hear from you, I'd call you back didn't I?? Oh, well... didn't matter anyway, we made due with what we had.

I assume John was okay wasn't he?? He did
manage to make it to race over there, right?


----------



## John Warner

*Re: Re: Thursday Night Thunder!!*



knapster said:


> *TNT.................. Dynamite  *


 What waz that kids name that said that??? JJ, from ???


----------



## Phat Dakota

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *I'm still waiting for Andy to say where he found the Mercedes Benz truck bodies....:wave: *


I'll post the link tommorrow. I thought I had it bookmarked at home but I don't. They end up costing about $50 with shipping from europe each. But they are different, and that's all that matters!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Andy... Was it there???


----------



## NTwigs

John, JC didn't race here on Sunday. He decided to spend the day with the family, although, he did stop by for a few minutes to tell us about his morning.


----------



## Guest

I vote for six cell rubber tire


----------



## John Warner

NTwigs said:


> *John, JC didn't race here on Sunday. He decided to spend the day with the family, although, he did stop by for a few minutes to tell us about his morning. *


 I see, anyway I assume he didn't get hurt, right??? Tell him I said to start driving with both eyes open like he use to do years, and years ago!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John S said:


> *I vote for six cell rubber tire *


Suspicious!


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Suspicious! *


 Shhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## KawadaKid

That body looks AWSOME Andy!

I might have to get one next time i need a body.


----------



## KawadaKid

John Warner said:


> *Shhhhhhhhhhhh! *


Something Fishey is going on here...


----------



## Phat Dakota

Euro Racing Trucks 

There's this one:









This one:


----------



## Phat Dakota

This one:









and This one:









Click on bodies and then on Carson 1:10 bodies.
The first one and last one are basically like the Yokomo body, and the middle two are the Mercedes Benz style, which is the one I like. The only difference between the two are the decals.


----------



## John Warner

I want the yellow one, but Andy, you're going to
have to be the one to paint it, and NOT yellow!
Something different, like maybe a football!


----------



## Guest

John you should have Andy paint a tugboat on the side hashaha .:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phat Dakota

and the truck specs.

CATERPILLAR TRD C1299 
1999 - built and prepared by Chris Hodge Truck Racing Developments Ltd.

Caterpillar C12, 12-litre, six-cylinder engine featuring 4-valve head, twin Schwitzer S300 turbochargers, EUI fuel system. Specially prepared for racing but retaining standard production components.

POWER OUTPUT: Exceeding 1400 bhp and torque in excess of 4200 Nm(3000lbft!). Power curve starts at 1500rpm and remains flat up to 2200rpm.

BOOST PRESSURE: 4 bar (58Psi). BEWARE ALL RICERS!!!!!

TRANSMISSION: ZF HP600, 5-speed automatic with manual sequential facility.

CHASSIS: New TRD in-house design and manufacture - made from special high tensile steel, featuring wider front track, lower centre of gravity etc.

FRONT AXLE: Specially made lightweight TRD design with aluminium hubs.

REAR AXLE: Lightweight TRD designed de Dion axle with self-biasing limited slip differential. Gearing by ATA. Aluminium hubs. 
(Axles manufactured in conjunction with Sisu Axle Systems)

SUSPENSION: 5-link front including Panhard rod. 3-link rear including Panhard rod. Coil springs by Lesjofors. Fully adjustable Ohlins multi-frequency gas race shock absorbers.

BRAKES: Full air Knorr-Bremse SB 7000 calipers and vented disc brakes (Front and Rear) with water cooling.

BRAKE FRICTION MATERIAL: BBA Friction DON pads.

TELEMETRY: 54 channel M.M. Motorsport system.

SILICON HOSES: Samco Sport

AIR FILTRATION: K & N high flow Filters

PRESSURE TANKS: (Air, fuel and water) by Forster & Hales Ltd.

DIESEL FUEL: UTA

FUEL COOLER: Bergstrom (Europe) Ltd.

TIRES: Continental HS45 SF 315/70 R-22.5 (Front) HS45 SD 315/70 R-22.5 (Rear)

WEIGHT: 5000 Kgs (FIA minimum regulation) (11,023lbs.!!!)

WEIGHT DISTRIBUTION: 45% (F) / 55% (R)

PERFORMANCE: Maximum speed: 160Km/h (limited as per FIA regulations) Acceleration from standstill 0-100km/h: 3.9 seconds 0-160Km/h(100mph.): 8.0 seconds

Generates forces in excess of 1.2 G during cornering and braking.

0-60 in 3.9 sec for an 11,000 lb truck! Now that's what I'm talking about!!!!!!!!!!!:devil:


----------



## John Warner

ric-o'-shea said:


> *John you should have Andy paint a tugboat on the side hashaha .:lol: :lol: :lol: *


 Maybe I'll get him to paint it up like a steamroller in case you're in front of me!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

> _Originally posted by Phat Dakota _*DIESEL FUEL: UTA*


I wonder what those would do with a little propane and some nitrous added.... Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Omega Pi

*Web Page*

Well, slowly but surely it's coming. Check it out now, I've added some more stuff, with more yet to come.

http://www.geocities.com/glrc_web_designer/Home.html?1042907610236


----------



## EthanW

*Omega Pi*

You might want to check into php web hosting it's 10 bucks a month for unlimited storage and access. 

I only mention this cause yahoo won't allow any more access for the next hour on the website.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Who is that trying to stick there nose on the inside on your web page.
Tom or Steven?
http://www.geocities.com/glrc_web_designer/TouringCar.html

Can this be true? Pete 7th in the A. Maybe you should check the scoring system out.


----------



## Guest

Tom is giving Steven alittle bump. Steven is the white car. Yes it is true PETE did make and run in the A main. You should have showed up and seen it for yourself.


----------



## rc12l34

*DID you get lost are you trying to find your way home*



knapster said:


> *Who is that trying to stick there nose on the inside on your web page.
> Tom or Steven?
> http://www.geocities.com/glrc_web_designer/TouringCar.html
> 
> Can this be true? Pete 7th in the A. Maybe you should check the scoring system out. *


 What sup Freddy you lonely looking for some one to talk to over here maybe you should stick your nose in the door and check the track and yes that was Pete in the A MAIN. Why to go Pete.  PS the scoring system works just FINE hehahe


----------



## rc12l34

GOOD JOB on the web site Omega PI it looks very good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

bmxer08 said:


> *Tom is giving Steven alittle bump. Steven is the white car. Yes it is true PETE did make and run in the A main. You should have showed up and seen it for yourself. *


 A little "bump"?? Tom told me he was just showing Steven some track luuuuuuv!!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

HEY JOHNNY BOY!!! What time is the track going to open tomorrow? I'm not going to be able to race but I'm meeting a guy from sparta there to sell some old records and an old video game thing. I should have a few cans of my "motor cleaner" there too if anybody wants to buy a can. $3 a can- just ask John or Steven how it works...


----------



## Guest

*thursday night THUNDER*

HEY John what time is the thunder starting on Thursday night I will be there a little late around 6:00 or 6:30 I would like to race should I bring the Euro truck to run in the 19 turn class.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Roy, and everyone else.

Thusday night points series info:
Track opens at 5:30
First heat starts at 7:00pm sharp!!!!!!!

the only two classes that we will be running will be stock sedan and stock truck (w/o jumps). It will be an eight week series with three throw outs. The reason for only two classes is so that there is more competition between everyone. there will be no 19T class, sorry guys, but from what I've seen in the past few weeks the stock class is at least a lap faster than 19T, and it should be the other way around.


----------



## KawadaKid

/


----------



## nitrorod

Steven read:



Phat Dakota said:


> *It will be an eight week series with three throw outs. *


----------



## KawadaKid

My Mistake. Its a caledonia thing...


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

KawadaKid said:


> *My Mistake. Its a caledonia thing... *


Hey, don't be dragging the rest of us down... Okay, me and monkey boy Slaughter.

So there's three throw-outs, huh? Good, I can stay home tonight. Darn colds........


----------



## Fred Knapp

So who's top dog down there, would that be you Steven?


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

knapster said:


> *So who's top dog down there, would that be you Steven? *


:thumbsup:


----------



## nitrorod

So no 12th scale tonight?



Phat Dakota said:


> *the only two classes that we will be running will be stock sedan and stock truck (w/o jumps). It will be an eight week series with three throw outs. The reason for only two classes is so that there is more competition between everyone. there will be no 19T class, sorry guys, but from what I've seen in the past few weeks the stock class is at least a lap faster than 19T, and it should be the other way around. *


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

J Glo read:
*the only two classes that we will be running will be stock sedan and stock truck (w/o jumps).*


nitrorod said:


> *So no 12th scale tonight? *


----------



## nitrorod

Wow now the manditory class has been outlawed.



DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *J Glo read:
> the only two classes that we will be running will be stock sedan and stock truck (w/o jumps). *


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

I'm not sure about outlawed, but definetly left on the wayside. Of course, that seems to be a trend. Which reminds me; *F201s ARE NOT MANDATORY.*

Just highly recommended for parking lot use....:thumbsup:


----------



## mxatv151

*No 1/12 scale*

Boy, Its a good thing I work 2nd shift, and can't make it to the thunder.....cuz I would be forced to raise a ruckus about this...

sedan's.....who needs um


----------



## mxatv151

Oh Yeah, check it out, who's the man....

Class Main Racer Name Main Qual Qual Qual Main Main 
Pos Pos Laps Time Laps Time
1/12 Stock 1 Rich Chang A 1 50 489.88 49 487.21
1/12 Stock 2 Lee Harpe A 4 49 488.41 48 490.10
1/12 Stock 3 Ron Ferguson A 2 49 485.26 47 482.54
1/12 Stock 4 Phil Zimmerman A 5 47 491.33 47 488.41
1/12 Stock 5 Tracy Fogleson A 8 43 481.74 43 490.62
1/12 Stock 6 Bob Cates A 6 44 490.45 42 483.16

1/12 Stock 7 Tony Raison A 10 43 489.12 41 483.91
----------------------------------------------------------------
1/12 Stock 8 Brad Baker A 9 43 487.12 37 482.84
1/12 Stock 9 Brad Mergy A 3 49 488.07 26 480.00
1/12 Stock 10 Dale Kropy A 7 44 492.02 13 480.00
1/12 Stock 11 Eric Kelly B 13 42 491.00 44 488.55
1/12 Stock 12 Bob Reilly B 11 42 483.18 42 488.24
1/12 Stock 13 Ben Wenzel Jr. B 14 41 481.05 39 482.29
1/12 Stock 14 William Sexton B 12 42 485.88 2 480.00


ok so it's not the best finish out of 10, but it is the A main... in which I qualified last ....


----------



## KawadaKid

Wait till all you Truck guys see our new jumps! Can we say rhythm section?


----------



## John Warner

*Standings after week one....*

3rd Annual Thursday Night Thunder !! 01-23-2003


Standings for SEDAN STOCK Best 5 out of 8

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
1 105 525 Dave Woellper 105 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
2 99 525 Fred Knapp 99 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
3 98 525 Peter G. 98 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
4 97 525 John Warner 97 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
5 96 525 Denney Barlage 96 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
6 95 525 Steven Stewart 95 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
7 94 525 Dave Walton 94 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
8 93 525 Roy Dallier 93 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
9 92 525 Scott Schuster 92 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
10 91 525 Cole Middlecamp 91 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
11 90 525 Jim York 90 0 0 0 0 0 0 0


Standings for TRUCK STOCK Best 5 out of 8

actual possible
pos pts pts name 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8
1 105 525 Bad Andy 105 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
2 99 525 Joe Kremm 99 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
3 98 525 John Kremm 98 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
4 97 525 Dan Wolven 97 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
5 96 525 Josh Hall 96 0 0 0 0 0 0 0


----------



## John Warner

.


----------



## John Warner

Andy, maybe we should reconsider running 1/12 scale in the TNT series? Guess it would all depend on how many would run it!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*New Format*

Here's something everyone should read. I think it's something we should try. I know Andy and I are up for it....

http://www.formula1-rc.com/articles/LongFormat.asp

35 minute races. I can't wait.....


----------



## bustedparts

Hey john,did you find that wiring diagram of that power supply.


----------



## John Warner

bustedparts said:


> *Hey john,did you find that wiring diagram of that power supply. *


 I think I did better than that....

l

8-20AMP
POWER SUPPLY
COMBINATION, 12 VOLT/5 VOLT
DO IT YOURSELF FOR UNDER $30.00

Step by step, easy instructions;
using supplies available on today's market.
This version has an additional plus, in the aspect that is has not only 12 volt power to run your
battery charger, but it also has a 5 volt power tap to run you lathe, and/or brush serrator,
(no more 4 cell packs to charge, no more expensive 12 volt lathe motors.)

I'll begin with a list of what you will need. Once you have obtained the following items,
You can have your new power supply up and running in as little as 30 mins-to -2 hours,
depending on how elaborate you decide to go.

TOOLS YOU WILL NEED

Phillips-head screwdriver
needle nose pliers
flat-tip screwdriver
wire cutters
30 watt, (recommended), soldering iron
an electric drill with bits
an Exatco knife
servo tape

PARTS/ITEMS NEEDED

#1: Go to your local GOODWILL, and see if the have any used computers.
I found the one I used for my project at our local GOODWILL, retail outlet,
priced for $7.00, (base/tower only)

#2:Next,Go to your local auto parts store and pick up:
one/(1), 6 volt automotive light bulb, (if you like you can pick up a spare or two)
If they have something that they carry a receptacle, or socket for, pick up one of those as well.
(the receptacle is optional, but will make your life easier should the light bulb burn out in the future.)

#3: you can get the following from either the auto parts store or most any dept. store
with a hardware dept.

PICK UP
electrical tape or shrink wrap
flux core solider
nylon wire/zip ties

OPTIONAL PARTS
(I GET THIS STUFF FROM RADIO SHACK)

1 small plastic project box,
(3"x 6"x 2" deep works nice.)
2-pair of binding posts or banana plugs with jacks.
assorted rubber grommets


Now let's take a moment to familiarize ourselves with what we have sitting in front of us.
Lets take a close look at the wiring harness. Basically we have 4 wires to contend with
which are as follows:

1 - RED WIRE = 5 volt Positive

2-BLACK WIRES = Common Negative,(5 and 12 volt)

1 - YELLOW WIRE = 12 volt Positive

The rest of the wires don't matter but should not be cut, unless they are isolated/insulated
from each other using electrical tape or heat shrink tubing.
If you switch was panel mounted and has leads running to it,

DO NOT CUT THE LEADS,

As I said before you need this switch.
and we will deal with it later in the project.

Now turn your attention to the data label on top of the supply cabinet.
It will tell you the amperage available fr you to use on both 12 and 5 volt leads.
Disregard the Negative current value, this is for computer use only and does not concern
or effect our application's) in any manor.
I feel fortunate that My supply yields 8 amps on the 12 volt side and a whooping, 20 amps on
the 5 volt side.
More than ample power here to run my millennium,
(I charge at 5 amps),
on the 12 volt side and simultaneously run my lathe and brush serrater off the 5 volt side,
should I choose to.
I use my supply solely for my shop/bench as an aux. 12 volt supply,
and to run my lathe and serrater off of house current.
with this in mind, portability is not a concern so I simply cut one of the connecters off
the wires and connected the 5 volt leads to some banana jacks
to connect either my lathe or serrater to.
I marked these as
( 5 volts)
Next I did the same thing with the 12 volt leads should the need to use them arise.
finally cut two more wires of any of the connectors,
1-RED, and 1- BLACK.
Now, either attach them directly to the 6 volt light bulb or to the receptacle for it
if you opted to buy one.

This is important!

THERE MUST ALWAYS BE A LOAD ON THE 5 VOLT SIDE OF THE SUPPLY
IN ORDER FOR IT TO WORK!
THIS IS BECAUSE THE SUPPLY DOES A "SELF CHECK" ON THE SYSTEM,
ONCE IT IS TURNED ON. IF IT SENSES NO LOAD, IT THINKS THAT THERE
IS A PROBLEM AND SHUTS DOWN.
THIS BULB WILL ALSO SERVE AS AN INDICATOR LAMP TO LET YOU KNOW
YOU SUPPLY IS ON.
SHOULD YOUR SUPPLY EVER FAIL TO WORK CHECK THE BULB FIRST,
IF IT BURNED OUT, THAT IS THE PROBLEM,
AND SIMPLY REPLACING THAT BULB WILL FIX IT.

Once this had been done I simply bundled the extra wires with wire/zip ties
in a somewhat orderly fashion.
Next we will cover how to make YOUR SUPPLY, both more
portable and presentable.

OPTIONS YOU MAY CHOOSE.

Ok, so now you want to make the unit more presentable, and portable.
first, find the point where the harness containing the red, yellow, and 2 black wires exits the case.
Follow that harness to the first connector and cut it off there.
now bundle the remaining wires tightly. if you had a panel mounted switch, it should have a
rubber insulating "boot" covering the solder connections. Slide that "boot" back to reveal the
connections, and, using an Exato knife, slit the wire casing back a couple of inches to reveal the
actual wires. Next leaving enough wire to identify which color wire attaches to what
soldier lug of the switch cut all the wires, be sure to leave enough to work with on the supplies'
side to reattach later.
Now choose where you wish to mount the project box on the supply case.
On top right, in the middle, from side to side, or either up front on in back will probably be
most convenient.
Once you decide where to mount the box, figure how you wish to route you wire
inside it.
Get out your grommets, and see which size fits over your bundle of wires, the
radio shack grommets have a chart on the packaging that lets you match the grommets chosen,
to a image of it and give the right size drill bit to use for the hole it needs. Once you have determined
this, drill the Hole(s) to route your wires thru, next, if you have a panel mounted switch
determine what size hole to drill for the switch itself and any attaching hardware it used.
Next reinstall the wires to the switch in their proper locations by desoldering one remaining
wire remnant at a time and attaching the wire off the switch harness before moving on to the
next color wire. Once the wires are reattached to the switch install the switch in the hole you drilled
for it. Next attach the grommet to the harness of power wires and install that harness in the
hole you drilled for that.
Now chose how you want to mount you banana jacks or binding posts on the lid of the box,
again check the packaging for the right drill bit size.
Drill your holes and first run each wire through it's appropriate hole,
(slip the mounting nut and washer provided with the jack/post over the wire first),
then solder the wire to the jack/post and install the post on the lid.
I highly recommend that you mount the post s in pos./neg. pairs and keep the pairs apart
from each other to avoid confusion.
be sure to use some form of label to permanently identify which is
12 volt and which is 5 volt.
Install the lid of the box and attach what ever form of connectors you choose to use on the
items you wish to power with your new supply and the job is done.

Just be sure to make note of the 12 volt amperage available and don't exceed that amperage,
same applies for the 5 volt side, and it will give you years of service with no problems.
Even if it does die someday, (which is doubtful), you can build about 6 of these
before you come close to the cost of what some people are using.


----------



## John Warner

Busted.... this may make it easier....

http://www.rc-oval.com/charger_ conversion


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *I think I did better than that....*


Naw, I think I did better. I didn't have to do all that work....  Thank you Monkey Boy!

And having that second hook-up at 5volts is very nice.


----------



## Crazydave25

*Great Tray Layout Saturday Night!*

Want to say thatnks to Troy for building that rythm section. Liked the new jumps. Had a great time!


----------



## Guest

Theres talk down here in kalamazoo about a MARS sponsered indoor offroad trophy race up there.
TRUE? if so where and when? anyone know...
Thank you- can not miss that one.


----------



## John Warner

LoonyRpower said:


> *Theres talk down here in kalamazoo about a MARS sponsered indoor offroad trophy race up there.
> TRUE? if so where and when? anyone know...
> Thank you- can not miss that one. *


 Hollis, Yes the rumor is true. It'll be our 2nd indoor MARS trophy race. It'll be in Feburary but I don't know the date as of yet. Bruce will be calling me with that information this week. I'll be sure to post the date as well as sending out mass mail.


----------



## bustedparts

John Warner said:


> *Busted.... this may make it easier....
> 
> http://www.rc-oval.com/charger_ conversion *


Thanks john!!!


----------



## Guest

*Re: New Format*



DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *
> 
> 35 minute races. *


If you do, I will be there... Mmmm stick packs...

Mike


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*Re: Re: New Format*



kickyfast said:


> *If you do, I will be there... Mmmm stick packs...
> 
> Mike *


I was thinking of using the sport tuned motor that comes with the kit and using the cheapest 3300 packs I can find. There's no reason we can't do it.


----------



## psycho02

I would be in, but the problem is it would probably just be us three. I don't think there are enough diehard formula one fans around here to even get a class of em that run for 5 minutes.


----------



## John Warner

*Re: Re: New Format*



kickyfast said:


> *If you do, I will be there... Mmmm stick packs...
> 
> Mike *


 OMG!!! You mean to tell me you finally have the keyboard fixed and working.... I'm in total shock!


----------



## nitrorod

*Re: Re: New Format*

Whos this?



kickyfast said:


> *If you do, I will be there... Mmmm stick packs...
> 
> Mike *


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *I would be in, but the problem is it would probably just be us three. I don't think there are enough diehard formula one fans around here to even get a class of em that run for 5 minutes. *


I noticed you've changed your "little slogan" to now read something about summer.... smart man you are to eliminate the winter saying since you raced, what.... two, or was it three times all winter long???


----------



## John Warner

Now if Pete H. made a post, somebody would
probably have to put my remains in a body box!


----------



## IHAUL

for those who know just 3 days left


----------



## John Warner

IHAUL said:


> *for those who know just 3 days left *


 Johnnie's having a birthday!!


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> *I noticed you've changed your "little slogan" to now read something about summer.... smart man you are to eliminate the winter saying since you raced, what.... two, or was it three times all winter long???
> 
> *


well sorry Winter is busy for me. twice as much this winter especiallly since my wife is due to give birth any minute now. 

You really don't need me kickin' your butt now anyways. Not with how bad I am going to stomp on ya this summer.:devil:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *well sorry Winter is busy for me. twice as much this winter especiallly since my wife is due to give birth any minute now.
> 
> You really don't need me kickin' your butt now anyways. Not with how bad I am going to stomp on ya this summer.:devil: *


 Now somewhere I seem to remember reading a story almost just like this one.... hummmm!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

psycho02 said:


> *I don't think there are enough diehard formula one fans around here to even get a class of em that run for 5 minutes. *


There are some around. And with Bad Andy, Monkey boy and myself, that would be a class. Of course, I don't really care what car someone runs. If they've got an old Tamiya F103 lying around, bring it out. 

And as for time, we don't really need that many people. Trust me, Ken. I'll be out there, sunburn and all.....


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> * Trust me, Ken. I'll be out there, sunburn and all..... *


 And oh how well I remember that site.... WoW!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *And oh how well I remember that site.... WoW!! *


You and I both..... My head still hurts. I guess it just shows how dedicated I am to racing. Or just that I tend to do stupid things.


----------



## nitrorod

That was the biggist Lobster I have ever seen.


----------



## KawadaKid

Lol....

Maybe we should sell sun tan lotion and hats out of the trailer?


----------



## mxatv151

I don't own an F-1, but I'll tell ya, if we did this, I would deffinatly get one... from the sounds of it, the long race format will be alot more fun.... and to think about a summer long points race .......... it sounds to me like the best idea in r/c racing that I have ever seen.......count me in....


----------



## John Warner

Now if only we had a nice smooth asphalt parking lot
surface to run on, we'd have it made.... right?????

:roll: :wave: :roll:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Well all you have to do is break out that checkbook and write one of the rubber checks! and the parking lot isn't as bad as it sounds. Afterall what full scale race track can you name that has an absolutly perfect racing surface with no imperfections or anything? Definately not Sebring. I like the way the parking lot is, it adds character to the track. Besides we should always tune our car to the track conditions, not tune the track to our cars condition. I am also all for the long format race, but I think we should use something other than the can motors. with a 19t in the new f1 cars it's barely as fast as a stock truck. But as far as batteries, any non-matched stick pack should be the rule.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Phat Dakota said:


> *the parking lot isn't as bad as it sounds. Afterall what full scale race track can you name that has an absolutly perfect racing surface with no imperfections or anything? Definately not Sebring. I like the way the parking lot is, it adds character to the track. *


*What's New at Sebring?* 
A major resurfacing project has been completed at America's oldest sports car racing circuit. The historic Sebring International Raceway has been repaved from Turn One through Turn Nine of the 17-turn, 3.7 mile circuit. Other smaller segments of the track were also resurfaced, and the pit area of Sebring's test circuit has been expanded and improved.

Does this mean that Riders should improve their track? It's old and warn out.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Cool so that means you and John can split the repaving bill?:thumbsup: 

Just a little something for everyone to consider also.

The reason I say that is because I was at Rider's on friday of last week bs'ing with Jeff and everyone else there for 4 hours, and Rider's doesn't have any $ to do anything like that. Did anyone know that they didn't even give a cost of living raise to anyone this past year or any christmas bonuses. They didn't help out anymore than they did with the christmas trophy race because they couldn't. We all you know what and moan about Rider's but we still depend on them or we wouldn't be crying so much about everything would we?? Just some food for thought.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Phat Dakota said:


> *Cool so that means you and John can split the repaving bill?:thumbsup: *


Cool, that means two rubber checks should bounce twice as high.


----------



## John Warner

oh well...!!


----------



## Greg Anthony

The link doesn't work!


----------



## Guest

Well if you can get a whole lot of those rubber checks we can glue them down and have a new racing surface.:lol:


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Wonder what the load rating is on that driver's stand!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you have received the "Page Not Available" page when viewing your site, you may need to create an index page. For more information on creating an index page, please see help page. 
If you've already created an index page, and you're still receiving the "Page Not Available" page, your page may have been suspended for violation of our Terms of Service, if any of the following statements are true:


----------



## Fred Knapp

.


----------



## John Warner

try the last time


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

mxatv151 said:


> *it sounds to me like the best idea in r/c racing that I have ever seen.......count me in.... *


Yeah, I don't know why it doesn't happen more. And more the better....



> _Originally posted by Phat Dakota_
> *...but I think we should use something other than the can motors. with a 19t in the new f1 cars it's barely as fast as a stock truck.*


Is the relative speed compared to another class going to matter after the first 15 minutes of a 45 minute race....

Besides, if we run a race with cars basically box stock, it might help get some new blood in this group. I know many of you love your messy little nitro demolition derby, but it didn't seem to do much to attract new racers. Just my $0.02. Your mileage may vary.....


----------



## Guest

*F1 racing*

Can i race one of these F1 in the class f2001:devil: http://www.christian-keil.com/katalog/092f1.html


----------



## Guest

What friends crash hehehehe:devil: :devil:


----------



## Guest

crashmaster said:


> *who do you
> think the w.b.r *


 WHAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

oh god please help hahahahaha:lol: :lol:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*Re: F1 racing*



ric-o'-shea said:


> *Can i race one of these F1 in the class f2001*


Sure, go right ahead. Battery changes ought to be interesting.... Maybe your buddy Dave will help you with that....:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Anybody know this guy?? I wonder where this track is???


----------



## John Warner

Oh, and one more thing before I go....

We now will have to change Pete's nickname
from "JoeMammaJoe"

To........................... 

"JoePappaJoe" Reason?????
He's gonna be a daddy in about 8 months or so!!!!

Congratulations are in order, I think


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> *Anybody know this guy?? I wonder where this track is???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It kind of looks like vicksburg but I know that it is'nt because the dirt is different. I think it is one of the newer tracks over on the east side of the state.


thats what Im talkin' about though we need a few more like that over here.


----------



## nitrorod

I belive that that is Blue Water Rc over on the east side of the state. I dont think that that is anyone I know geting stuff out of the van.



John Warner said:


> *Anybody know this guy?? I wonder where this track is???
> *


----------



## Phat Dakota

*Re: F1 racing*



ric-o'-shea said:


> *Can i race one of these F1 in the class f2001:devil: http://www.christian-keil.com/katalog/092f1.html *


Yes you can Roy, but as bill said battery changes should be exiting. You will also be restricted to running only one gear ratio as the F201 cars do.



> Is the relative speed compared to another class going to matter after the first 15 minutes of a 45 minute race....
> 
> Besides, if we run a race with cars basically box stock, it might help get some new blood in this group. I know many of you love your messy little nitro demolition derby, but it didn't seem to do much to attract new racers. Just my $0.02. Your mileage may vary.....


Yes I do agree with you there Bill. I think our soultion is as easy as part #TAM53552. Tamiya high speed gear set for F201. Changes gear Ratio from 7.13:1 to 5.88:1. And it's only $8.


----------



## stevent

John Warner said:


> *Anybody know this guy?? I wonder where this track is???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This the dirt track in port huron michigan.
stevent


----------



## Phat Dakota

*GLRC INVADES US HOTROD THUNDER NATIONALS!*

That's right, comming this weekend a group of us from GLRC will be putting on a pre-race and intermission R/C monster truck show at the Van Andel Arena Friday, Sat. & Sun. Right now we have 6 people who are going, including myself (Bad Andy), Rick Castillo, Claude D., Gary Filkins, OB-1(maybe), and Jeff Brown. I'll keep everyone posted with more info. and pics as I get them!

:devil:


----------



## Guest

So Andy what is it you are going to be doing. I might be intrested depending on what the details are. E mail me at home.Thanks Dave.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Dig out the T-Maxxes. Who's gonna try jumping the full length of crushed cars?


----------



## John Warner

*Re: GLRC INVADES US HOTROD THUNDER NATIONALS!*



Phat Dakota said:


> *That's right, comming this weekend a group of us from GLRC will be putting on a pre-race and intermission R/C monster truck show at the Van Andel Arena Friday, Sat. & Sun. Right now we have 6 people who are going, including myself (Bad Andy), Rick Castillo, Claude D., Gary Filkins, OB-1(maybe), and Jeff Brown. I'll keep everyone posted with more info. and pics as I get them!
> 
> :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Andy, I have confirmed OB-1s entry. So the list has now grown to include.... Andy Curran, Jeff Brown, Claude Delyea, Gary Filkens, Rick Castillo & OB-1. Should prove to be quite a show!! Andy, don't forget Friday nights "Pit Party" oops... thats for the back scene people only!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

Motor City Hamilton said:


> *Dig out the T-Maxxes. Who's gonna try jumping the full length of crushed cars? *


They will be having the freestyle motocross jumping too, so actually I was thinking of a 7T in my XXX-T would do the job on the 15' high motocross jump! :devil:


----------



## nitrorod

I may have to go just to see that.



Phat Dakota said:


> *They will be having the freestyle motocross jumping too, so actually I was thinking of a 7T in my XXX-T would do the job on the 15' high motocross jump! :devil: *


----------



## Guest

*Re: Re: F1 racing*



Phat Dakota said:


> *Yes you can Roy, but as bill said battery changes should be exiting. You will also be restricted to running only one gear ratio as the F201 cars do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I do agree with you there Bill. I think our soultion is as easy as part #TAM53552. Tamiya high speed gear set for F201. Changes gear Ratio from 7.13:1 to 5.88:1. And it's only $8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Thats ok andy i can run the same gear ratio it just looks like a lot of fun. Iam going to make the chassis at work 
and use the rear and front parts from a rc10l3.


----------



## Guest

DO any of you guys have a rc10l3t that you will sale.


----------



## psycho02

Phat Dakota said:


> *They will be having the freestyle motocross jumping too, so actually I was thinking of a 7T in my XXX-T would do the job on the 15' high motocross jump! :devil: *




No Andy you MUST use the buggy for this TRUST ME.


----------



## NTwigs

Fred Baumgartner from Jackson has one for sale, for $100.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*Re: Re: Re: F1 racing*



ric-o'-shea said:


> *Thats ok andy i can run the same gear ratio it just looks like a lot of fun. Iam going to make the chassis at work
> and use the rear and front parts from a rc10l3. *


Uh, Roy, you do realize that we plan to run for extended periods of time that will require the changing of battery packs, right? I just don't want to see you get that involved with something you might not use too much. And seeing how the "legal" R/C F1s aren't allowed use of saddle packs.... Just a thought.....


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*Re: GLRC INVADES US HOTROD THUNDER NATIONALS!*



Phat Dakota said:


> *That's right, comming this weekend a group of us from GLRC will be putting on a pre-race and intermission R/C monster truck show at the Van Andel Arena Friday, Sat.& Sunday*


So, no one's going to be around for stadium saturday night. Ok.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

It's getting closer....heh, heh....[please ignore any drool forming...]

http://www.rc10.com/shusting/CatalogHub/kitspecs_b4/rc10b4_kits.htm


----------



## John Warner

*Re: Re: GLRC INVADES US HOTROD THUNDER NATIONALS!*



DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *So, no one's going to be around for stadium saturday night. Ok. *


 There'll be plenty of people around for stadium. Only TWO things will be different.... ONE, I'll be running the races (and the microphone) TWO, you _might_ have a chance to make the "A" again!!!

:wave:  :wave:


----------



## psycho02

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *It's getting closer....heh, heh....[please ignore any drool forming...]
> 
> http://www.rc10.com/shusting/CatalogHub/kitspecs_b4/rc10b4_kits.htm *



Mine is already on order, has been for 2 months.


----------



## Guest

Hey Andy can you bring in the f2001 body so i can check it out thanks Roy .


----------



## Phat Dakota

I won't be able to bring it by tonight since it's at my apartment right now, but I'll bring it by on tuesday when I'm at the track again after tonight.


----------



## Phat Dakota

*Street Racing*

This is one reason why we should race on the track and not the street.

Tonight was one of the most shocking nights I have ever had. Some of you may know I'm a volunteer firefighter. I don't get to ride in the cool fire-truck, I'm stuck driving a 99 F-250 "Emergency Response Team" truck (carries the other diver and I and all of the medical/diving/fire/EMS equipment). Anyway we were on our way back from a small kitchen fire when we got behind a semi ricey Eclipse GS-X a pretty ricey Accord V6 and a Camaro RS (this is on a 4 lane road). Now they had been racing each other light to light and swerving past all slower traffic. So once we got behind them we were going to radio in their plates but before we could the light turned green and off they went.

About maybe a quarter mile ahead was a mini-van (Dodge I believe) that had turned the way they were going. The Accord in the far right lane was being blocked by the mini van so decided to cut off on the shoulder and attempt to pass the van. Well the rumble strip sort of pulled the car further to the right more the he expected I guess and he cut back left throwing himself in front of the mini-van and Camaro. The 3 racers had to be doing about 80 by now, but the Accord went sideways into the van and then continued on into the Camaro and then into the cement median doing 83 (what the Speedo was stuck at we later found). The van ended up rolling because it tried to cut and miss the accord as it hit it.

When we got up to the scene I almost lost my dinner. I've seen gun shot victims, scraped people off railroad tracks, you name it I've probably seen it but this I just couldn't handle. I ran to the Accord first to see what was there. The driver went through the windshield and into the cement median, what was left of his skull was now somewhere compounded into his shoulders and the median. The passenger was a very beautiful girl about my age (19) who's arm was compound fractured beyond physical recognition, and ears were bleeding like crazy. No seat belt either. (Airbags were both removed because of the momo wheel and "engine management consol" on the passenger side) She had some apparent head injury from the windshield and was either unconscious or dead. Nothing I could really do in that car at the time.

I ran over to the Camaro to see what was up there. The guy maybe 25 or so was ok. Had his seat belt on and everything. I just screamed at him to stay in the car until the cops came.

Off in the distance the Eclipse didn't even stop to see what happened. He fled a fast as his car could go.

Just as I noticed the eclipse, my partner who radio'ed for help and then ran over to van screamed "Chris get over here". This is where I almost lost it. The van on its side held a mother and 2 children, none which were responsive. I crawled into the middle window where I thought the youngest child was. She had to be maybe 4 at the oldest. No seat belt. Was thrown into the window when it rolled then into the pavement I would have imagined. Her head had a rather obvious dent in it BUT she was breathing. I pulled her through the window.

In the passenger seat was a younger boy maybe 10 who's arm was crushed under the tipped over van. It later had to be amputated but he will live do the the 7 minutes of CPR that we did.

The mother was the only one with her seat belt on, the airbag broke her nose and somehow knocker her out. But she is fine. Was conscious by the time we got her son breathing again.

The guy in the Camaro got cuffed and taken away. The girl in the Accord was airlifted away. The young girl in the van later died tonight/this morning from massive head trauma. The driver of the accord obviously died of the same. The boy in the van will live as well, just one arm short.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Did the winter MARS thing ever develop. When are you planning to have it? Pops wants to go.


----------



## Greg Anthony

Ya, let us East siders know, personally I think offroad woudl really be fun with traction!!!!


----------



## John Warner

*M.A.R.S. Indoor-Offroad Stadium Race*

I'll try and pin down Bruce Tremane tomorrow
(Friday) and get the exact date.

But.... does anybody know if there was
a full moon out tonight or something????


----------



## Guest

Ric-O-Shea can you bring your 1/12 scale adapter for your tire truer with you to the track tomarrow. Thanks Dave.:wave:


----------



## mxatv151

Well guys, how did it go at the monster truck show this weekend?
I heard reports that more than 500 flyers were handed out...
did the people like the show ya'll put on? inquiring minds want to know.....


----------



## Phat Dakota

The monster truck show was awesome! We had so much fun. The crowd went nuts everytime we were out there driving around. I don't know where you got the 500 flyers number from but it was more like 5-10 flyers. There was a lot of people that came over and talked to us about our trucks during the pit party but only a few people took flyers. We mostly just told them where Rider's and the track were located and how much basic kits cost and how much we spent on our stuff. I have to get my pics developed but both Claude and Gary had digital cameras there so they can get pics up sooner.


----------



## psycho02

Connor Cole Kennedy... born Jan 30 2003 at 4:49 p.m. At Hackley Hospital in Muskegon 6 pounds and 10 onces born 1 month premature. Doing fine now though and home today healthy and happy


----------



## John Warner

*Oval racers..... you can go here now if you'd like.....*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?s=&threadid=43058

Imagine that post, pretty strange wouldn't you say???
Maybe I should dich the sedan and go back to running
circles!!


----------



## John Warner

Well, well, well! Congratulations are in order!

Good job there Ken.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

Thank you John I can't tell you what I was thinking about 8 months ago but it definetely was not birth control I can tell you that. That makes 3 boys for me now I'M DONE:roll:  :roll:


----------



## nitrorod

Way to go Ken.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *Way to go Ken. *


Now that Ken's a new daddy, and Pete Gamaggio
is about to become one, my guess is that it's
your turn next there NitroLessRod. Any comment????


----------



## KawadaKid

Congratulations Ken!:thumbsup:


----------



## nitrorod

I dont think so timmy.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *I dont think so timmy. *


Why is that, you have a malfunction or
problem with your equipment??


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

psycho02 said:


> *Connor Cole Kennedy... born Jan 30 2003 at 4:49 p.m. At Hackley Hospital in Muskegon 6 pounds and 10 onces born 1 month premature. Doing fine now though and home today healthy and happy*


Ah, Connor McKennedy of the Clan McKennedy...:thumbsup: Congrats, man. I hope this isn't going to put too much of a cramp of whooping on Warner this summer.


----------



## John Warner

Good thought Bill, he's gunna have a hard time driving
holding the radio in one hand, and his baby in the other!!!
(hope he at least changes his diaper first!!)


----------



## psycho02

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *Ah, Connor McKennedy of the Clan McKennedy...:thumbsup: Congrats, man. I hope this isn't going to put too much of a cramp of whooping on Warner this summer. *



good job Mr Bill! the name is totally irish as is my ancestry. 
AND HECK NO Mr wornout is definitely going to get his dirt spankings this summer.:devil:


----------



## Phat Dakota

crashmaster said:


> *thank you for replying to me wensday *


Your welcome! The reason you got no response was that we were only allowed a limited number of people and they had already beed decided when I got the call from John. Also, I was not the one who put all of this together so don't cry to me about it. I was invited along with 5 other people that were selected.


----------



## bustedparts

Hey psycho02 when are you planning on racing again???Next summer???


----------



## Phat Dakota

:wave: Thanks for being at the track tonight Mr. Club Director. I see your sitting at home in your nice warm house while I was freezing my butt off at the track for 4 hours.:wave:


----------



## John Warner

Why would you have been freezing your butt off
if you were inside???? I see you have you're
CPU fixed??


----------



## KawadaKid

It was cold in there john.


----------



## John Warner

Did anybody check to see
if both heaters were working?


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> *:wave: Thanks for being at the track tonight Mr. Club Director. I see your sitting at home in your nice warm house while I was freezing my butt off at the track for 4 hours.:wave: *


 And no, I wasn't sitting here in the house all nice and warm.... I was out in the frozen cubicle I call a shop!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

John Warner said:


> *And no, I wasn't sitting here in the house all nice and warm.... I was out in the frozen cubicle I call a shop!! *


It would have been nice if you would have used that wonderful phone you love so much and at least tell me when you plan not to show up at the track. I think I'll have to start randomly picking days not to show up as well.


----------



## nitrorod

John just use the heat from you new "Dog" trailer.



John Warner said:


> *And no, I wasn't sitting here in the house all nice and warm.... I was out in the frozen cubicle I call a shop!! *


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> *John just use the heat from you new "Dog" trailer. *


 At this point, maybe I should make that my new home.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Ah, oh. Sounds like your in the dog house,----------------Again.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Ah, oh. Sounds like your in the dog house,----------------Again. *


 It seems like I'm spending more and more time there!!


----------



## Aaron Bomia

That's the best place to be when you want to be alone and work on your rc stuff.



John Warner said:


> *It seems like I'm spending more and more time there!! *


----------



## Phat Dakota

knapster said:


> *Ah, oh. Sounds like your in the dog house,----------------Again. *


No, actually it was just a big misunterstanding that was my fault, so maybe I could borrow the dog trailer!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

John, sounds like a chance to pick up a few extra bucks.
Dog house rentel fee.


----------



## John Warner

Yo, crash.......... Where ya been hiding lately????
Your woman got ya tied down again?!?


----------



## John Warner

crashmaster said:


> *About the woman i haven't seen her i 2 weeks.:thumbsup: *


 Is this a good thing??


----------



## KawadaKid

*Your Nitro Car John...*

Strait from the Nurnberg Hobby show...New Schumacher fusion...http://www.radiocontrol.gr/images/nurnberg0319.JPG


----------



## psycho02

U nitro freak steven:devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

I just wish this would fit in my Vision...
http://www.radiocontrol.gr/images/nurnberg0368.JPG

New GS .21 Engine.


----------



## psycho02

Now that would'nt be roar legal now would it?????


----------



## John Warner

*Re: Your Nitro Car John...*



KawadaKid said:


> *Strait from the Nurnberg Hobby show...New Schumacher fusion...http://www.radiocontrol.gr/images/nurnberg0319.JPG *


 Yeah Steven IF I get back into that nasty, noisey, smelly, oiley, work on constantly to keep it running nitro, that'll be the car for me!


----------



## KawadaKid

I dunno...:devil:


----------



## psycho02

Nitro off-road john nitro OFF-ROAD is the only way to go.


----------



## John Warner

*A n n o u n c m e n t.................*

Steven Stewart will be returning
to once again racing his beloved
Kawada after this evenings poor
showing at our third race of the
"TNT" series race. Seems that the
best he could do tonight was a last
place finish in the "C" main with his
Associated TC-3!!!!!!

:roll: :wave: :roll:


----------



## psycho02

What the?????!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Nitro off-road john nitro OFF-ROAD is the only way to go. *


Lemme see how I can say this...........







*.............NOT*


----------



## psycho02

I did some last summer it was alot of fun and I am going to do some more this summer. I really did'nt experience too many headaches at all. Maybe I just was'nt doing it right.


----------



## John Warner

*I want one, whatever it is!!! It's got Associated arms and knuckles anyway!*


----------



## John Warner




----------



## psycho02

looks to be like something from the hpi camp. Or somewhat hpi inspired.


----------



## John Warner

Very strange car. It has TWO layshafts, (one at each diff) Associated arms & knuckles, and look how you'd have to adjust the motor!!! Yikes!!


----------



## John Warner

AND.... it even has the TC-3 steering rack!


----------



## KawadaKid

Its a Tech Racing Protot FX


----------



## psycho02

It looks too weird I'll just stick with off-road vehicles. In off-road they are not all trying to reinvent the wheel so to speak.


----------



## EthanW

*I think*

It looks like a ova t4 which can use yokomo or associated steering parts.


----------



## KawadaKid

The Ova T4 is a dual belt drive car with the motor in the center. This Tech racing car has one belt and a tranny in the back.


----------



## Fred Knapp

Yeah, I believe it's a HR4 Quarta MY02


----------



## Guest

*crashmaster*

hay badandy did dave break after me and and the boys wenthome lastnite


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

I'm just wondering if anyone from GLRC is thinking about going to RnL next weekend for the tropy race? Anyone....


----------



## nitrorod

I was but it is also the CRL in Jackson so there is a tough decisions to make.



DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *I'm just wondering if anyone from GLRC is thinking about going to RnL next weekend for the tropy race? Anyone.... *


----------



## Guest

crash:wave: did you work on the trailer atall this week :wave:


----------



## troy debruyn

Hey Andy, what time are you going to be at the track on Tuesday? I have 3 of those jumps ready and waiting to see if they will work for everyone (if that is possible.)Do you need help with the other jumps? I can get out of work early on Tuesday, just let me know what time to be there.:wave:


----------



## hankster

We have revamped the Team RCV Track Finder pages and we need your help if you have not already entered your track's information.

Our new software will allow you to enter your track information and it will immediately appear on the web site. Any time in the future, you can come back and change any information that you entered. This eliminates the need for me to manually enter and update the information and lets you have complete control.

Not only are we going to be able to accept track information, but you can enter Hobby Shop and Manufacturers info too!

You will have to register on the Team RCV web site to enter this information as this is the only way for the software to know it is you when you want to change it later. Be sure you are logged in after you register and then you'll see the "Add new address" link when you go to the Company/Track Finder.

I would like to thank you for submitting your information to the old Track Finder and look forward to your Track's information on the new Company/Track Finder.

You can find the new Company/Track Finder at
http://www.teamrcv.com/index.php?module=pnAddressBook&func=main


----------



## Phat Dakota

troy debruyn said:


> *Hey Andy, what time are you going to be at the track on Tuesday? I have 3 of those jumps ready and waiting to see if they will work for everyone (if that is possible.)Do you need help with the other jumps? I can get out of work early on Tuesday, just let me know what time to be there.:wave: *


I'll be thereat about 5:15 or so after I get out of work. We do need to work on the other jumps as well. We have 3 sheets of masonite we can rip down to smaller strips to make transistions for the jumps. I was figuring on making 4 12" strips, and 4 24" strips and then attach them to the jumps.


----------



## troy debruyn

I have some extra lexan ( 1/16" and 1/8") that I used for the transition pieces on the jumps that I worked on and will bring it Tuesday. I will also bring some flathead wood screws, countersink, cordless driver, and a cordless saw. If you can think of anything else that I should bring, let me know. Do you think we will be able to test these jumps out on Tuesday? that way we can change them (if needed) by Saturday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota

That sounds like everything we will need Troy, and yes we will be able to test these out in case they need to be changed.


----------



## KawadaKid

For anyone interested, GS Racing has introduced a new international web site. The address is www.gsracing.com.tw Enjoy!


----------



## Phat Dakota

No offense Steven but I think this is SLIGHTLY more interesting!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

Phat Dakota said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Error Message! 
The File You Are Looking For Is Inaccessible.
Please try again or check with the owner of the file.


----------



## nitrorod

Same here Fred.



knapster said:


> *Error Message!
> The File You Are Looking For Is Inaccessible.
> Please try again or check with the owner of the file. *


----------



## Phat Dakota

Well that sucks!!!


Let's try this then


----------



## Phat Dakota

Haha! Success!!!!

Well here's some more!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

And another


----------



## nitrorod

You would think a monster truck driver would be taller.


----------



## Phat Dakota

And the last one

Sorry for the small image size but the attachment is limited to 30K. These images started out life at 800K each.


----------



## Phat Dakota

I think I found what my BRP car needs after I put the Orion Big block conversion in it


----------



## Phat Dakota

I also wanted everyone to know I have an idea for a layout for our MARS race in a couple weeks. Come see me at the track for details or suggestions.:devil:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Ok, I tried adding a signature to my post but nothing appears, anyone else have that problem? And yes I did check the box at the bottom of the reply to show signature.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Just an FYI on next year's CRL 1/18th scale class. We will probably run two classes. One will be box stock (no graphite) with 16-D motors, AA batteries and sedan bodies. The other will be Speed 300 motors, 2/3A batteries, any car modifications you want and GTP bodies. We can run both on the track at the same time, if the turnout is small. The different bodies will be a way to tell who is really competing with who.

That Bud's graphite car looks pretty cool. I think I'm getting a Reilly for next year.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Phat Dakota said:


> *I think I found what my BRP car needs...*


Hey, I got one of those... Oh, wait, thats a 1/12th scale car. Ooops....


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *Hey, I got one of those... Oh, wait, thats a 1/12th scale car. Ooops.... *


 Bill, maybe you'd better take you're
sick arse back to bed!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *Bill, maybe you'd better take you're
> sick arse back to bed!! *


Really! I do have a 1/12th scale car. I know someone has to have seen it. It was last seen bashing boards and running other cars off in Cleveland. Really!


----------



## KawadaKid

Hes telling the truth, we are witnesses!


----------



## John Warner

Shouldn't we like be having a big race today
or something??? I mean every time we schedule
one we have weather like we're having tonight!!

It's pretty brutal out there at the moment with
all the snow coming down and wind gusts at 45 mph
moving it all around!


----------



## DamageIncRacing

Auntie Emm,
Hate cold.
Hate snow.
Dog's frozen to the tree.
Moving to Bermuda.
Dorothy.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Well I would like to thank Troy and Tom for all their hard work last night to get the transition to the new jumps figured out. We only suffered some minor burns from the heat gun. And as far as the jumps go we were able to figure out a solution for each of them. So now it's just a matter of making more for all of the jumps. I also wanted to let everyone know that when we have our MARS race there will be a change in schedule. There will be NO ON-ROAD racing for that day. Right now we are shoting for the 22nd of this month, which is next weekend. The track will open at noon for practice and the first round will start on or about 4:30-5pm. Now before all you sedans guys start crying, just remeber a month ago when you had the CRL race and had two entire days almost. I'm sure Nick will be more than happy to accomodate any of you guys that want to race that weekend. I have a layout in mind and so far everyone I asked about it likes it.


JOHN - you need to get ahold of Bruce and find out when the trophies will be ready so we can set a date ASAP!!!!!!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Phat Dakota said:


> *Well I would like to thank Troy and Tom for all their hard work last night...*


Sorry I couldn't make it out last night. Stinkin' cold bug won't go away. This is gettin' old. Anyways, hopefully I'll be able to help this weekend if you still need it.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*think Summer...*

For anyone interested, here's some more info on F1 racing in a smaller scale.

http://64.70.208.72/speedtechrc/239.html

Lordy, I can't wait for this winter crap to over with and start running outside.


----------



## Guest

*mars race*

dose anyone know if the date of the 22 is a set thing:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

MARS date is not set in stone as of this evening.

Did somebody say F-1 wasn't to big??


----------



## John Warner

Firehose & old plow discs.... WoW!! :wave:


----------



## John Warner

Did somebody mention racing trucks???


----------



## Rich Chang

*F1 r/c car for sale on ebay*

Hi,

Here is a F1 car for sale on eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3114154059&category=2565

-Rich


----------



## Rich Chang

*Jackson CRL - location moved*

Howdy,

Just wanted to let you guys know that were going to the Jackson CRL race that the race will instead be held at the Hobby Hub track. The Jackson folks had some problems with the building and it won't be ready for this weekend.

See the CRL Jackson thread for more details and notifications.

Please pass the word on to folks who may not get on to Hobbytalk.

-Rich


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Carpet Racing League (2/16 Moved to Lansing) 
Do not go to Jackson this weekend. The 2/16 race has been moved to Lansing. The race will be held at the Hobby Hub Raceway. I'll post a new flyer soon. Here is the schedule for this weekend.

Saturday
Opens at 11:00
Practice 11:00 to 4:30
Club Race at 5:00 (pending # of entries) $10 club race entry fee

Sunday
Open at 7 a.m.
Practice 7 to 9:30
Racing starts at 10 a.m.
CRL entry fee $20 per class (1/18th scale only $10)


----------



## Phat Dakota

Thanks for the update on the CRL race Keith and Rich. I'll make sure and pass it on tonight during our thursday night thunder points race and this saturday during club races.


----------



## John Warner

*O v a l R a c e r s..............*

This is now official.........


2003 Region 5 Carpet Oval Championship.

Hobby Hub Raceway in Lansing, MI.

Date will be late October.

Approved.

Sanction number 05-03-06.


----------



## John Warner

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by Motor City Hamilton 
I may have to change the name to the LRL - Lansing Racing League. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I'll have to agree, 3 races?? WoW! Lansing must be really special.
Either that, or maybe it should be the... BGRRL??


----------



## Phat Dakota

John Warner said:


> * BGRRL?? *


what does that mean or should I not bother to ask.

Anyway. I'll be downloading the rules for the formula 1 class we will be running this summer and modifying it to meet our needs and posting them on here. I can't wait until Summer now!


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

That graphic is sooo coool. How did you do that?


----------



## Phat Dakota

I found it while lurking around on another forum in someone's post. So I just coupied the file location and presto!


----------



## John Warner

That's pretty cool Andy..... good job!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Hey, take away the radio and it could be one of our many younger marshalls! That bump does kinda look like a table top...:devil:


----------



## mxatv151

Hey Steven, make sure you bring the car sat. I have the rest of your $$$$...... I am going to try to race it sat....

mr. warner, what did you find out about the zapper?


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

WoooHoooo! Gotz my truck body today. Now I just gotta figure out how to paint the stinking thing, then I gotta put it together. This could require a few wobblypops........:devil: 

Oh, and Andy, I got my F201 today. Hopefully I'll have my batteries and spare parts sometime next week. 

I can't wait for the parking lot.....


----------



## KawadaKid

No problem tony, i will try to get there as early as possible.


----------



## KawadaKid

I cant wait for the parking lot, only im in for NITROOOO!!!


----------



## John Warner

Hey Steven...

We have a new points leader as of last night,
He TQ'd and won the "A". Hummmmm..... but then
again, we're gonna have to throw out some races
and it'll all be different after that!


----------



## KawadaKid

ok....


----------



## Fred Knapp

John Warner said:


> *Hey Steven...
> 
> We have a new points leader as of last night,
> He TQ'd and won the "A". Hummmmm..... but then
> again, we're gonna have to throw out some races
> and it'll all be different after that!
> *


Boarderline bragadoeshus don't ya think.


----------



## John Warner

knapster said:


> *Boarderline bragadoeshus don't ya think. *


No names were mentioned
to protect the inocent!!

:wave: :wave:


----------



## John Warner

quote:
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by DaRoot'e'yeah 
Good, you can help me figure out what to do with mine. Painting a car is one thing, but this is gonna be interesting. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



Bill, 

Step 1... turn the body upside down.
Step 2... remove the protective cover from the can (color of your choice of course).
Step 3... aim the nozzel towards the area you wish painted.
Step 4... locate the "red" spray button.
Step 5... depress aforementioned button in a downward direction.
Step 6... be sure to empty the entire contents of the can.
Step 7... invert the body, and "shake" out the excess liquid.
Step 8... let dry overnight.
Step 9... marvel at you're freshly painted creation!!

There ya go, it's painted!!


----------



## Fred Knapp

All in just 9 easy steps.


John Warner said:


> *quote:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by DaRoot'e'yeah
> Good, you can help me figure out what to do with mine. Painting a car is one thing, but this is gonna be interesting.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Bill,
> 
> Step 1... turn the body upside down.
> Step 2... remove the protective cover from the can (color of your choice of course).
> Step 3... aim the nozzel towards the area you wish painted.
> Step 4... locate the "red" spray button.
> Step 5... depress aforementioned button in a downward direction.
> Step 6... be sure to empty the entire contents of the can.
> Step 7... invert the body, and "shake" out the excess liquid.
> Step 8... let dry overnight.
> Step 9... marvel at you're freshly painted creation!!
> 
> There ya go, it's painted!! *


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Amazing. Not only the same post on another thread, but the same reply to the post. You guys are simply amazing....:thumbsup: How do you do it at your age.....:devil:


----------



## nitrorod

So Bill you going to R&L?


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *Amazing. How do you do it at your age.....:devil: *


If we could remember, we'd tell ya!
What was it we were talking about???


----------



## Phat Dakota

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *This could require a few wobblypops........*



Come on now only a few??? I came up with that creation for Jeff after 12 wobblypops. and BTW I couldn't tell you how hard I was laughing when I read that. I've never heard of beer descibed as wobblypops before, that's too original :hat:  

And one last thing. Thank's to Gary Filkin's I have my new smoking fast computer up and running. And all I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!! It makes my other one look like and oversized etch-a-sketch.:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Wow, must be nice! My computer smokes to,
but only when I first turn it on! After that
it only emits a spark or two evey once in a while.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Phat Dakota said:


> *...and BTW I couldn't tell you how hard I was laughing when I read that. I've never heard of beer descibed as wobblypops before, that's too original*


Well, when you spend enough time around some good Irish lads, you tend to pick up a thing or two. Most are treatable. At least thats what the doc said.

And Wobblypop can be substituted for any fine Adult Beverage consumed properly by a consenting adult of the age of 21 or more(gotta watch for the young'ins. Some of dem dare parental types, too).


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

For anyone interested, here's another bit of R/C goodness...

http://www.konami.co.jp/th/micro_ir/combat/english/index.html

Little, tiny tanks that shoot at each other. They are the kewlest thing since Iron Chef shows! Anyways, if anyone is interested, lemme know. Monkey Boy Slaughter and I have been having a good time duking it out....


----------



## John Warner

*W a n t e d.......... R a c e r s...........*

Looking for on-road and oval racers to
attend weekly races at a local RC track.
All interested parties should apply in
person at:

Great Lakes Racers Club
4724 West River Dr.
Comstock Park, MI


----------



## psycho02

Got Dirt?:devil:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Got Dirt?:devil: *


 Yep..... there's plenty of it in the clubs vacuum cleaner.


----------



## nitrorod

*Re: W a n t e d.......... R a c e r s...........*

How much does it pay?



John Warner said:


> *Looking for on-road and oval racers to
> attend weekly races at a local RC track.
> All interested parties should apply in
> person at:
> 
> Great Lakes Racers Club
> 4724 West River Dr.
> Comstock Park, MI
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

*Trophy Race...*

Did you guys get a date yet for the MARS sponsored race?
Let me know John-
Thanks alot
Hollis

very nice logo John, I heard you got some batteries.


----------



## Phat Dakota

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *For anyone interested, here's another bit of R/C goodness...
> Little, tiny tanks that shoot at each other. They are the kewlest thing since Iron Chef shows! Anyways, if anyone is interested, lemme know. Monkey Boy Slaughter and I have been having a good time duking it out.... *


Jeff and I are probably going to be getting one too. Can you picture a 4 way tank battle on our pit tables while we're waiting for out next race:devil:


----------



## Crazydave25

*Truck Setups`*

Just curious to see what people are running as far as setups for the Stadium Trucks. I would like to be a little faster around the track. Here is my current setup.

T3 - mostly factory team parts
Green Machines 3 or Fantom Stock (blue endbell) 
87/16 gearing
2000 nicads, and a 3300nimh
GT7 ESC
Red shocks rear, silver in the front 40wt oil all around

Is this close to what you A-Mainers are running? What should I change, if any.


Dave


----------



## Phat Dakota

Dave - 
I'll have to ask Dave Woellper what he runs in his truck as far as a setup. I think it's 35wt in thr front, 30wt in the rear and green springs all around. I don't know for sure so wait until I find out until you completely rebuild your truck.


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

Andy - I hear that two Semi bodies for the CRL are heading your way. You are painting mine (some green in it if you can please) and Dave Johnson's (whatever you want). This is a paint competition. I bet we see people add lights, mirrors, drivers, all sorts of stuff. We will have everyone at the track vote on the paint jobs and pick 1st, 2nd and 3rd. I will probably give prizes or trophies to the winners.

Should we vote before we run them or after?


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

There is a MARS thread in Off Road here on Hobby Talk. Some guys are asking for details about the indoor MARS. Can you post something over there?


----------



## Phat Dakota

Motor City Hamilton said:


> *Andy - I hear that two Semi bodies for the CRL are heading your way. You are painting mine (some green in it if you can please) and Dave Johnson's (whatever you want). This is a paint competition. I bet we see people add lights, mirrors, drivers, all sorts of stuff. We will have everyone at the track vote on the paint jobs and pick 1st, 2nd and 3rd. I will probably give prizes or trophies to the winners.
> 
> Should we vote before we run them or after? *


Great, thanks Keith. And no prob about the green in yours, I only have 6 different shades between opaques, flourecents, pearls and irridecents to choose from. And I'm not too worried about the competition thing either, I'm mainly doing it to let people know I can paint stuff too. I have to thank Steven Stewart for thinking of a name for me though. Stumblin' Drunk Designs. 

And if anyone has a motorcycle or some kind of helmet, turbo thirty case or even a pit board I can do those as well. (pardon the plug there) :dude: Right now I'm working on two helmets a T30 case and my own pit board. I'm sure glad I switched to acrylics or I'd have permanent brain damage by now, oh wait I already do!


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> * I'm sure glad I switched to acrylics or I'd have permanent brain damage by now, oh wait I already do! *


 I wonder when they'll start making your Budweiser
with the acrylics you speak of??

:thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> *Yep..... there's plenty of it in the clubs vacuum cleaner. *



Got enough to make an off road track?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *Got enough to make an off road track? *


 Sure do, just as long as you have some really, really little cars!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*Re: Truck Setups`*



Crazydave25 said:


> *Is this close to what you A-Mainers are running? What should I change, if any.*


I wouldn't change anything. Just run it. What I'm running is 40wt. oil in the front with a #1 piston and red springs. In the rear I'm running 35wt. oil, #1 piston and green springs. I'm also running HPI V-Groove tires in pro compound.


----------



## Crazydave25

Thanks for yer input guys, I changed a couple of things and hope to try them out on Saturday. 

Ended up putting a #2 ring in the rear, and did a total shock rebuild, that has not yet been performed for over a year, the old parts were just nasty.

Also,

Is their any secret to taking the little jumps at full speed w/o doing a nose dive? Or am I just gonna have to slow down to take them correctly......


----------



## psycho02

You will have to slow down a little. The nose dive is caused by the rear end smacking on the face of the jump too hard causing the front of the truck to want to dive because of all of all of the rebound from the impact. Try experimenting to see what throttle range it will take the jumps at i.e. if full throttle is too much try 3/4 throttle until you find a throttle range that will allow you to clear the jump as fast as possible while keeping the "dirty" side down. Also you can preload the suspension of an offroad r/c vehicle just like a dirt bike, by letting off of the throttle right before the jump and rolling back on the throttle as you take the jump. That will take you some practice to get used to but I think you will find that your truck will jump higher, further and more in control. :thumbsup: 

Hope this helps 

Ken.


p.s. I have also found that the t3 likes the #1 pistons in the back in all situations.


----------



## John Warner

Whoooooooooooo........
was that psycho2 that made his appearance???


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Crazydave25 said:


> *Is their any secret to taking the little jumps at full speed w/o doing a nose dive? Or am I just gonna have to slow down to take them correctly...... *


I've found charging up to them, slamming on the brakes right in front, and then nailing the the throttle just as the rear starts going over. Like Ken said, preloading the suspension is the key. 

Also, going slow over them might not be the way you want to go, but it's always faster than landing the truck on it's lid or nosing into a wall

Now, I gotta get back to finishing this F201. Inboard suspension....mmmmm. Just gotta get adjustable linkages......


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> *Whoooooooooooo........
> was that psycho2 that made his appearance??? *


ummmmmmmmmmmmm yep it's me


----------



## John Warner

Hummmm.... nice logo!


----------



## John Warner

I think I like this one even better....


----------



## John Warner

Uhhhhh, never mind, I KNOW I've found the best one now!!


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> *Uhhhhh, never mind, I KNOW I've found the best one now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yep that one is pretty good.


----------



## John Warner

*Andy's new method of air transportation.....*


----------



## psycho02

Whats up with the r power symbol there Johnny? Have u secured some support from those fella's???


----------



## John Warner

Welcome aboard gentleman.....
Could this possibly be one of the stewardess's???


----------



## psycho02

psycho02 said:


> *Whats up with the r power symbol there Johnny? Have u secured some support from those fella's??? *



WELL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Well, yeah.... sorta-kinda!


----------



## psycho02

thats cool.


----------



## John Warner

Well, Ken.... all I can say is you're still young,
keep trying and maybe someday you'll get good!!



:lol: :devil: :roll:

That's funny!


----------



## psycho02

ha HA HA THAT IS PRETTY FUNNY.:lol: :lol: :lol:


p.s. what else was pretty funny is that i was tearing em all up on the mars pretty good last year. oh well I will just have to keep doing it as a privateer I guess.


----------



## Phat Dakota

psycho02 said:


> *Whats up with the r power symbol there Johnny? Have u secured some support from those fella's??? *


Yeah let's just hope his current battery sponser doesn't find out about his new battery sponser.


----------



## Guest

...


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> *Yeah let's just hope his current battery sponser doesn't find out about his new battery sponser. *


 Shhhhhhh.....!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

LoonyRpower said:


> *I got into Rnl's past races and this is the only I could find Ken*


Wow, this got abit ugly. It's always nice to get to know something about a potential source before you buy.

Did I mention I like Reedy?


----------



## Guest

*not good enough*

hay ken eaither is crachmaster so don't feel bad


----------



## psycho02

.........


----------



## Guest

I know how fast you are. If I owned the company I would sponser you.
I'm just one of the drivers. 
John is not sponsored.
John is not sponsored.
John is not sponsored.
OK- clear now...
He got a good deal on some great cells.
Sorry for any misuderstanding.


----------



## Phat Dakota

psycho02 said:


> *WHAT THE HECK ARE YOU DOING SPONSORING JOHN WARNER?! THAT GUY IS WAYYYYYYYY PAST HIS PRIME. I was just trying to make the painfully obvious point that I am WAY better at offroad than he is.*


Boy someone just proved a things here I do believe.

1. They will Never be sponsered by R-Power betteries no matter what kind of kissing up he does.

2. Someone just proved how not to impress anyone concidering him as a sponsered driver.

3. Someone has an EXTREMELY Huge Ego.

Oh BTW Ken, you don't still happen to have that front diff out of my spare XX-4 you borrowed at the Litchfielfd race last year do you? I would kinda like it back.

one last thing, I am no way affiliated or sponsered by R-Power, or anyone for that matter, just making an observation here.


----------



## Guest

I dont know how all this got out of hand and If I offended anyone I am sorry. Psycho- I wasnt trying to base you on RnL results, Sorry bout that...It would be like me going to your track, I wouldnt be top dog there. I have had lots of success lately and I am extremely competetive and it does me no good sometimes. 
About the batteries, like I said John wanted some cells and he got a good deal. We are a small company starting out in S.W. michigan. Yeah it would be cool if R-power got as big as Trinity but then we would all have to quit our jobs and stop racing to run a battery factory, No thanks... We all have family's and we love to race. These batteries are made for racers by racers. John BOUGHT some cells to get our name in the onroad world. Hopefully some people will see how good they are and buy some. Some people won't. That's life.
Hopefully we can shake hands at the GLRC mars trophy race. But once qualifying starts all bets are off...lol.
Hollis
Team Driver and NOT the owner...
Team R power


----------



## psycho02

Well in all honesty hollis like I said I went back and read my pst and it did come off WAY wrong. Really if you look back on this thread me and John like to take a piece out of each other once in awhile. Thats all I was looking to do. I meant no disrespect to you or R-power I was sponsored by a small company just like you guys called morgans horsepower who is no longer in business so I know it is WAY tough on the small companies. Again I am sorry I was just on the other night the same time as John and was trying to get him going. Thats all. I will see you guys at Litchfield and I will extend an apology in person I was wrong.



Andy you know me and you know me better than that. You know that I don't have a huge ego. I was just trying to mess around and get a rise out of John the other night that's all. And no I am really not trying to get sponsored by anyone I just race for fun. I do have your diff and I will get it back to you as soon as I can. :thumbsup:


p.s. I hope you were'nt saying that I have a big ego because I said that I was WAYYYY better than John,because John knows that I was just kidding. In fact I am still waiting for him to come back and smack me a good one.


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> *Well, Ken.... all I can say is you're still young,
> keep trying and maybe someday you'll get good!!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :devil: :roll:
> 
> That's funny! *


Like this one. this was John getting on me a little the other night. I think this one was funny.


----------



## psycho02

Oh and Hollis we are all competitve, and thats what gets us all in trouble sometimes, no harm no foul. Just know that alot of stuff on here is NOT serious in any way, at least from me, Like I said we use this thread sometimes to run a little smack and play around with each other but that's it. It is all in fun.


----------



## Guest

dave stop upstairs on saturday after 12:00 we will be done by 3:00 ok.  :roll:


----------



## KawadaKid

Did anyone see the new tires from proline? cool new truck tires..
www.pro-lineracing.com


----------



## John Warner

Hollis.....

As Ken said, we were only teasing one another, and meant no harm. But then again, we've always done that. Sorry you took it the wrong way! Ken knows I'm no good at driving on dirt, just as I know he's no good at driving on carpet! I mean, don't get me wrong, he tries, but he just can't seem to stay with me, (or anybody else for that matter) So.... we've taken to racing to a different level, here on line. 

No disrespect meant towards anyone.

John


----------



## psycho02

It's about time u cracked back John. I will bet u this though I am better on carpet than you are on dirt :lol: Seriously though I guess I offended Andy somewhere in this which I did not mean to do. I thought Andy would have known it was just all horse play but maybe not.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> *I will bet u this though I am better on carpet than you are on dirt :lol:
> 
> Seriously though I guess I offended Andy somewhere in this which I did not mean to do. I thought Andy would have known it was just all horse play but maybe not. *


You more than likely are, BUT.... it hasn't been proven YET!! You'll have to wait another couple of months to find out.

I couldn't tell you about Andy, he seems like he's been living under a dark cloud lately. Either that, or he's decided to single me out and pick on me exclusively. Like you, I must have done something to have offened him.


----------



## psycho02

Well his last post looks like he was coming after me a little hard but oh well what are you gonna do. Seriously the problem with me on carpet is that I can't bring myself to spend any money on it, you saw the tc3 that I was running. But you on the other hand already have your b4 on order now don't you? I know I do I was even thinking about ordering another one but well see.


----------



## John Warner

*Indoor MARS race........*

*Well, the date has officially been set for this years indoor MARS race! It'll now be know as the "M.A.R.S. Snowball Indoor Derby"

The date will be 03/15/2003
entry fees are $20.00
trophys will be awarded to 1st,
2nd & 3rd place finishers in all mains.

Classes are....
stock truck, mod truck, buggy & monster truck.

Doors open at 12:00 noon for practice,
first race starts promptly at 4:00pm.

Three heats & main.*


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the update john.
See you then
Hollis
Team R-power


----------



## Guest

*losi parts*

Andy do you know the part number for the losi diff rebuild kit or do I have to buy the parts separate and do you know were I can get a manual for the xxxt mf or if I can copy your manual .Thanks Roy :devil:


----------



## Guest

Ric-O-Shea. Go to team Losi web site and you can down load what you need. Why are you looking for Losi info. Are you jumping ship and switching brands.Anyway go to there web page and you can get what you need.:wave:


----------



## Guest

*mars race*

 what day is the track building party


----------



## Guest

Dave I got one for my kid to run but it turned out to be a piece of crap parts are cracked and stripout. The diff is all screwed up and needs to be rebuilt I am going to put about 50.oo to 70.oo bucks in to it Just to get it to run for him. O well guess that?s the way it goes.


----------



## John Warner

********* M.A.R.S. Snowball Indoor Derby *********

The one thing I don't think I mentioned on the post
is that we're cutting entries off at 100.

Pre-registration will begin this Saturday at the track.

Look for a flyer at a hobby shop near you soon!


----------



## Guest

*Re: Re: losi parts*

[
B]roy is a trater [/B][/QUOTE] 
WHAT is a trater Do mean trader and NO NO NO I am NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! crash you need to find the spell check I thought I was a bad at spelling you suck:devil:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*Re: mars race*



mkirk said:


> * what day is the track building party *


It's carpeting. Don't worry 'bout it. Besides, I believe that our esteemed Race Director already has the track design drawn out. If it is the one that I saw, you're in for a treat.....:devil: 

Oh, and Dave, where did you get those piggyback resevoirs for your truck from? I think I might be adding some to my ride.


----------



## Guest

*spelling*

dave and spelling say know more


----------



## Tim Stamper

bmxer08,

I tried to e-mail you back but it says that it is undeliverable.

Send me a e-mail directly to [email protected] and I will let ya know the info that you need.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Phat Dakota

*Mars Track Building*

Moose, and anyone else, I'll be at the track around 9:30 or so that morning to put together the layout. I did have one in mind but will be changing it somewhat to make it run smoother and have more flow to it. But just to give you a hint about one part of it, can we say Crossover Jump.  :devil:


----------



## Omega Pi

*Spelling*



ric-o'-shea said:


> *
> roy is a trater
> WHAT is a trater Do mean trader and NO NO NO I am NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! crash you need to find the spell check I thought I was a bad at spelling you suck:devil: *


The correct spelling is TRAITOR, so you are both wrong 

As for a spell check, I think there are a lot of people on here who need to use one, not just Crash or Roy.... :lol:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

*Re: Spelling*



Omega Pi said:


> *The correct spelling is TRAITOR, so you are both wrong
> 
> As for a spell check, I think there are a lot of people on here who need to use one, not just Crash or Roy.... :lol: *


Hey, no wun lykes da smarht @ss! Jess 'member, too wongs don't makes a wright, but tree lefts do it....

Und whuts wong wit me spellin'? Mess be dis keeboard. Sez "made in alabahma.":devil:


----------



## Guest

*spelling*

hay i gradedated from skool


----------



## psycho02

:lol: Bill u r KILLING!!! me with that:lol:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

psycho02 said:


> *:lol: Bill u r KILLING!!! me with that:lol: *


Me doont meen nuthin' by it. Jess speekin' me mynd.

Jeesh, how does crash do it. Takes me forever to do this. I guess he really does have a talent...:wave: 

Jess kiddin' Dave....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

http://www.fictionlab.com/yokomo/yokomoeuro.htm

Euro Truck Racing


----------



## Crazydave25

All dat mizpellen' gots me thinkin leik i wuz razed in a trayler liek thua onez on the interanet heir.
Missouri trailer's 


Hey Bill... Were you in the B Main on Saturday night?


Dave


----------



## kevinm

You guys should ALL be ashamed. The one who posts here (occasionally) with the best spelling is named CHANG!

AND HE's FRENCH!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Crazydave25 said:


> *Hey Bill... Were you in the B Main on Saturday night?*


Yes, that was me. All I could muster up was qualifing second in the B main. Of course, considering my past record, that ain't to shabby....



> _Originally posted by Kevinm_
> *AND HE's FRENCH!*


Oooh, I knew there was something about him not quite right....:devil:


----------



## John Warner

Chang.... French???? 
Man ol' man am I confused!!  

Besides... Isn't he a computer geek or something? He probably has multiple spell checkers running in series or something!


----------



## Aaron Bomia

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *Oooh, I knew there was something about him not quite right....:devil: *


You can say that again...:lol:


----------



## Aaron Bomia

John Warner said:


> *Chang.... French????
> Man ol' man am I confused!!
> 
> Besides... Isn't he a computer geek or something? He probably has multiple spell checkers running in series or something! *


John-It's the hair that's throwing you, huh? You expected a blonde I'm guessing. He is very computer literate, but it's his wife that sits behind him cursing at him when he misspells a word. You should see the scars on his back from him not taking out the garbage. That woman of his reminds me of that Stephen King movie...what was that movie called? The lady breaks the writer's legs....that's Debbie...and poor Rich is the author..."bam...bam...crack" That "crack" noise is Frenchy breaking in half. :lol:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Aaron Bomia said:


> *That "crack" noise is Frenchy breaking in half.*


I think Chang just got a new nick name...:lol:


----------



## John Warner

Ahhhhhh..... I know that movie quite well... it's called Misery!
I'm pretty sure MY wife's the one that taught Debbie everything she knows!!


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Oh, yes. It was Misery, and misery loves company. Where can I sign up for the officially unofficial leg breaking state champs contest?



John Warner said:


> *Ahhhhhh..... I know that movie quite well... it's called Misery!
> I'm pretty sure MY wife's the one that taught Debbie everything she knows!! *


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Aaron Bomia said:


> *Where can I sign up for the officially unofficial leg breaking state champs contest? *


Hey, you're gonna run in the Mars race? And here I thought you only did onroad!


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Hmmm...you mentioning MARS brings back some (bad) memories. I ran my pretty face into a stupid Fantom banner at the Litchfield MARS race back in '99. So, I've banned dirt racing until the B4 comes out.




DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> *Hey, you're gonna run in the Mars race? And here I thought you only did onroad! *


----------



## Guest

YOUS guys are killing me hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ouch that HURT. And as for you miss OO mega pie I bet you throw rocks at glass houses.:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## psycho02

I remember u Aaron did'nt you used to be a Losi dirt racing guy?


----------



## Rich Chang

Ooooh no - he was a AE guy. I only know that because that is all I hear from him whenever he talks about his good ol' dirt days. RC10 this, RC10 that blah blah blah. :lol:

Then his upgrade to the B3 this and B3 that blah blah blah.

And, now all I hear is "B4" this and "B4" that blah blah blah gonna get back into dirt racing blah blah.

I bring ear plugs to the track now and just nod my head to make it look like I am paying attention to what he says.


----------



## Rich Chang

See what I mean???

B4 this... B4 that blah blah blah.



Aaron Bomia said:


> *So, I've banned dirt racing until the B4 comes out. *


----------



## Rich Chang

Oui oui! That's because I's edumacated.

(It is a good thing I read the last few pages of posts. Hey Aaron - I hope you have lots of spare parts this coming Sunday for your car.  ).



kevinm said:


> *You guys should ALL be ashamed. The one who posts here (occasionally) with the best spelling is named CHANG!
> 
> AND HE's FRENCH! *


----------



## psycho02

What he is not telling you rich is that in 97 or 98 he was running a Losi xx cr. Trust me I know.


----------



## Omega Pi

ric-o'-shea said:


> *YOUS guys are killing me hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ouch that HURT. And as for you miss OO mega pie I bet you throw rocks at glass houses.*


I was just pointing out that if you're going to correct someone's spelling, just be sure you are spelling it right yourself. 

And I'll be the first to admit I don't always know the correct spelling of every word, but if I'm unsure, I use Microsoft's spell checker. There are MANY others on here who need to do the same.

BTW, it's OMEGA PI :lol:


----------



## Aaron Bomia

You do have a good memory...



psycho02 said:


> *What he is not telling you rich is that in 97 or 98 he was running a Losi xx cr. Trust me I know. *


----------



## Aaron Bomia

You are so funny! I hope you are man enough to show up for the State Champs race this weekend Frenchy!



Rich Chang said:


> *Ooooh no - he was a AE guy. I only know that because that is all I hear from him whenever he talks about his good ol' dirt days. RC10 this, RC10 that blah blah blah. :lol:
> 
> Then his upgrade to the B3 this and B3 that blah blah blah.
> 
> And, now all I hear is "B4" this and "B4" that blah blah blah gonna get back into dirt racing blah blah.
> 
> I bring ear plugs to the track now and just nod my head to make it look like I am paying attention to what he says. *


----------



## Jay Mowl

Aaron Bomia is talkin dirt? No Kidding, Sounds like a good Idea Aaron. I'm sure it would only take a couple of pack to get into the swing of things again and just think Aaron, Me giving you set ups. Thats crazy.


----------



## Rich Chang

Either that or talkin trash.

:lol:



Jay Mowl said:


> *Aaron Bomia is talkin dirt? *


----------



## Guest

*mars*

DO YOU HAVE TO SPELL GOOD TO RACE IN THE MARS


----------



## Aaron Bomia

Oh, yes, I am seriously considering dirt. Now, I really don't plan on running slicks ever again though, so I guess that limits me to the MARS tracks. Don't you run a Slosi?



Jay Mowl said:


> *Aaron Bomia is talkin dirt? No Kidding, Sounds like a good Idea Aaron. I'm sure it would only take a couple of pack to get into the swing of things again and just think Aaron, Me giving you set ups. Thats crazy. *


----------



## Aaron Bomia

I'm going to throw you in the trash can this weekend, so wear your Sunday best.



Rich Chang said:


> *Either that or talkin trash.
> 
> :lol: *


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Aaron Bomia said:


> *I'm going to throw you in the trash can this weekend, so wear your Sunday best. *


Seeing as how's he French, I'll bet that a sight to see.... Probably something with lace, right?


----------



## KawadaKid

If anyone is interested, checkout www.gsracing.com.tw for details about how well the GS team did in florida at winternats. there was one vision in the top three mains and one finnished 7th in the A.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Hey, GS. Don't they make the V-one R? Or was it the MTX-3? Oh, I know, it was the Reflex! Gee, I guess it doesn't matter does it.... They all look the same getting hauled off the parking lot 'cause no one can keep them running for an entire race.


----------



## psycho02

:lol:


----------



## KawadaKid

No Bill.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Last edited by KawadaKid on 02-25-2003 at 07:59 PM 

Hmmmm, wonder what he really said? Probably mistaken for what someone else said like his car anyways....:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

**M.A.R.S. 2nd Annual**
"Snowball Indoor Derby"

Great Lakes Racers Club
4724 West River Drive
Comstock Park, Michigan
269-838-2231 [email protected]

Date: 03/15/2003
Entry fee: $20.00
Trophies awarded to 1st,
2nd & 3rd place finishers in all mains.

Classes:
Stock truck, Mod truck, Buggy & Monster truck.
Doors open at 12:00 noon for practice,
first race starts promptly at 4:00pm

Three heats + main
Entries are limited to 100, so sign up early!
Pre-registration will begin this Saturday at the track 
(March 01, 2003)

Full service snack bar *On site air compressor *Plenty of paved parking *Pit tables with electricity at every space *AMBrc scoring (personal transponders allowed) *No poles *Newly built jumps
*5' tall, 32' long handicapped accessible driver's stand 
*Family oriented atmosphere


----------



## Phat Dakota

I'd like to thank everyone who came out tonight that promised to celebrate my birthday with me. Oh wait, that happened to be NO ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's really good to know you have friends that are honest with you. I'm glad I didn't waste a vacation day tommorrrow, oh wait I just did. At least I got to see Jessica at Louis Benton tonight to make something worthwhile about it


----------



## Omega Pi

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANDY*

Hey man, I didn't know it was your birthday, or that you were going out, otherwise I'd have been there... 

So, sorry I missed ya, but here's a little birhtday song for you....

Happy Birthday to you :hat: 
Happy Birthday to you :hat: 
Happy Birthday Mr. President 
Happy Birthday to you :hat:


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> *I'd like to thank everyone who came out tonight that promised to celebrate my birthday with me. Oh wait, that happened to be NO ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's really good to know you have friends that are honest with you. I'm glad I didn't waste a vacation day tommorrrow, oh wait I just did. At least I got to see Jessica at Louis Benton tonight to make something worthwhile about it *


 Well, I'd feel bad about not showing up, but then again I wasn't asked...... so there!!! I was at the club until 9:30, then made that l o n g drive home.


----------



## KawadaKid

So sorry about that Andy. Happy birthday thow! How many is it now?


----------



## Guest

John,
You guys still doing the same schedule?
Oval- sat morn
Offroad- sat night
touring- sun


----------



## John Warner

LoonyRpower said:


> *John,
> You guys still doing the same schedule?
> Oval- sat morn
> Offroad- sat night
> touring- sun *


Nope....
everything is the same except we
switched oval & touring days.
Stadium remains the same.

Touring.... Saturdays
Stadium.... Saturday evenings
Oval....... Sunday


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Phat Dakota said:


> *I'd like to thank everyone who came out tonight that promised to celebrate my birthday with me.*


Ooops! Did you say anything about it saturday? Completely slipped up. Maybe we can make up for it friday night....:devil:


----------



## troy debruyn

*TNT*

John,
Do you guys run stock trucks on Thursday nights or modified? ,how much does it cost, and do you run 3 heats and a main or 2 heats and a main?


----------



## nitrorod

Andy I will make it up to you Thursaday. Sorry but this getting up to go to work thing has me all screwed up.


----------



## Rich Chang

Nitrorod - so, it looks like the avatar you chose is perfect!


----------



## John Warner

Rich Chang said:


> *Nitrorod - so, it looks like the avatar you chose is perfect!  *


Avatar???? You gotta be kidding me, his wife took
that picture of him with her digital camera!!


----------



## psycho02




----------



## mxatv151

*Help!!*

Due to my stupidity, I now have a fried speed control that has to be sent to Novak, and wait for it's return.....

Do any of you have a c-2, tc-2, gt-7, for sale?.. or a speed control worth buying ... or maybe one that I can borrow till mine gets back?

Oh yeah, red wire goes to the positive on the battery:thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Ahhhhhh...... let the magic smoke out did ya?? What a wonderful smell, maybe someday somebody will invent electronic's that don't stink so bad when you cook them!!

I'm sure we'll take care of you there smokey!


----------



## John Warner

*Re: TNT*



troy debruyn said:


> *John,
> Do you guys run stock trucks on Thursday nights or modified? ,how much does it cost, and do you run 3 heats and a main or 2 heats and a main? *


 Troy... I think most of them have been running mod, but some are running stock. And it's two heats and the main, $10.00, and you don't know what you've been missing!!


----------



## psycho02

*Re: Help!!*



mxatv151 said:


> *Due to my stupidity, I now have a fried speed control that has to be sent to Novak, and wait for it's return.....
> 
> Do any of you have a c-2, tc-2, gt-7, for sale?.. or a speed control worth buying ... or maybe one that I can borrow till mine gets back?
> 
> Oh yeah, red wire goes to the positive on the battery:thumbsup: *


I have a couple of tekins I can make u a good deal on.


----------



## mxatv151

*Trade???*

Hey Ken, whatever happened to the buggy trade we were going to make?


----------



## psycho02

Which one are u still lookin for a B3? If so I have one I could part with. You want it for dirt or carpet?


----------



## mxatv151

psycho02 said:


> *Which one are u still lookin for a B3? If so I have one I could part with. You want it for dirt or carpet? *


Well, to be honest... I would rather have a XXX buggy (its a losi thing you wouldn't understand) lol
but right now I just want a buggy to run inside... you should come down to the track we have at least 4 buggy racers every sat. night.. and if I get one that will make 5 every week:thumbsup: 

if you remember we talked about a deal, starter box for buggy...


----------



## mxatv151

*Re: Re: TNT*

and you don't know what you've been missing!! [/B][/QUOTE]

sure rub it in, mr. first shifter 

oops I deleted most of the quote... he he... oh well, John you get the drift.


----------



## psycho02

Well I do have in my possesion a fully loaded xxx with enough extra parts to build a whole other car. It is not mine though I am selling it for someone else lmk if you are intersted other than that all I have is a couple of b3's


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

mxatv151 said:


> *Well, to be honest... I would rather have a XXX buggy (its a losi thing you wouldn't understand) lol*


You must also understand that this is the guy that can't tell the differance between red wires and black.....  

Better figure that one out before the 15th...


----------



## psycho02

Well I have had losi's in the past including thats what I ran on the dirt last year and I do understand it is AE all the way.:devil:


----------



## Crazydave25

B4 Buggy - Whats the word? When is it gonna ship? How much is it gonna cost?


When they ship, I will run on that carpety do da track with yout Slosi's.


----------



## psycho02

they will ship mid march last word I have heard and be about 5 to 10 dollars more than the b3 is now but why run it on carpet? that baby was made for the DIRT. Time fir DIRT yet?


----------



## Crazydave25

dirt is cool. where can i race dirt 'round here though.... especially when it is like the tundra outside.


----------



## psycho02

Yeah I know I hate winter anymore I can't wait for the spring to come. and don't worry crazy Dave since u are in Spring Lake like me we will have 2 tracks within a 10 minute drive and another within a 45 drive from us so this summer we will have all the dirt we would want.


----------



## nitrorod

Ken you shure about having 2 tracks 10 minutes away? I was told that Chad dropped off the face of the earth.


----------



## psycho02

He will be back, since he has enough money to not really worry about a whole lot, He takes a job in the winter in colorado as the electrician of a ski resort so he can ski all winter long for free. He takes care of all the electrical and in return he gets to ski for free when he is not working.


----------



## mxatv151

Ken, how much for the xxx?

and is the trade still on for the starter box for your b-3?

I'll be at the track all day sat. Let me know

I want a buggy :thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

I'll have to double check with the guy who owns it but it is a Kinwald edition that is still fairly new with enough a whole TON of parts enough to build another car. I think he was wanting about 200 trust me though it is well worth it.


----------



## bustedparts

Well I finaly bulit my new computer.And I gont me a new monster hp stock motor for my truck.All I need now is a com cutter.Hey ken are you going to race at all this winter???Indoors(carpet?)Not dirt!Its gray and fuzzy.I thought that I hear that you were going to race but I have never seen you there.Also I have a question for the guys that bulid the ofroad track.When I was there last there was a huge gap between the wall and the table top jump.I was wondering if this was fixed or do I have to just have to deal with it?I have seen that it takes a while to get the truck out of this crack of doom.Well me and brad will be there tomarow about 2:30.So se yha guys there.


----------



## KawadaKid

Im bored tonight so im building my Kawada. I will hopefully see u guys in the morning.


----------



## KawadaKid

John,
Heres the place that does the LED's in guitar necks. Check it out...
www.simscustom.com


----------



## Phat Dakota

KawadaKid said:


> *Im bored tonight so im building my Kawada. I will hopefully see u guys in the morning. *




So Are we going to make a better appearance other than DEAD LAST like we did with ye ole faithful TC3???

Or should I go ahead and enter you in the C main as the last qualifier.:devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

I hope so. I cant remeber what my kawada was setup for, so im kinda shooting in the dark.


----------



## KawadaKid

have u even been having a C main?>


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Johnny boy, I've been wondering? What are we gonna do about the snack bar on the 15th? If we pack the place, I don't wanna have to worry about restarting my charger every 5 minutes....  

Also, is there a weight limit for trucks? I've been going through the ROAR stuff, but I can't seem to find it. I'm only curious. Of course if I had AJ do a little work on it....


----------



## psycho02

I believe that the weight is supposed to be 63 or 64 ounces bill but I could be wrong on that one. I know it is that ballpark though, but that is for offroad on dirt I am not sure if there is another guidline for carpet, if there is I don't know about it.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey Eric, Thanks for taking the vacuum cleaner home with you so I couldn't clean the track yesterday morning. It's only been about three weeks since I last cleaned the carpet and now it's an absolute mess :thumbsup:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

So, did ya get more than 4 racers this time?


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> So, did ya get more than 4 racers this time?


*Billy....
Not sure which racers you're talking
about so here's the weekends totals......

On-road (Sat.)... 12
Stadium (Sat. night)... 54
Oval (Sun.)... 14*


----------



## John Warner

*Has anybody seen or heard from Knapster??*


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> *Billy....
> Not sure which racers you're talking
> about so here's the weekends totals......
> 
> On-road (Sat.)... 12
> Stadium (Sat. night)... 54
> Oval (Sun.)... 14*


Great Googly Moogly! Onroad and Oval almost, kinda sorta in a twisted way but still unlikely, totalled almost half as many as stadium. Wow!


----------



## KawadaKid

crashmaster said:


> waaa hoooo what a day at the track today. i can't weaght for another day like this again :thumbsup:


I seriously hope that you know how to spell wait.


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> I seriously hope that you know how to spell wait.


Steven..... he went to Caledonia HS, so what would YOU expect??


----------



## nitrorod

Yeah....



John Warner said:


> *Has anybody seen or heard from Knapster??*


----------



## John Warner

Didn't someone say spring was just around the corner?????

A WINTER STORM WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR LATE TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING

Monday night: Periods of light snow. Low 16F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph. *Chance of snow 60%. Snow may accumulate 1 to 3 inches.*

Tuesday: Cloudy skies early. A few snow showers developing later in the day. High 32F. Winds WSW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 40%.
Tuesday night: Periods of snow. Low around 15F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph. *Chance of snow 80%. Snow accumulating 4 to 7 inches.*

Wednesday: Snow will taper off and end during the morning but skies will remain cloudy during the afternoon. High 24F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph. *Chance of snow 70%. Snowfall around one inch.*
Wednesday (24 hours): Periods of snow early. Highs in the mid 20s and lows 2 to -2F.

Thursday (24 hours): Partly cloudy. Highs in the mid 30s and lows in the low 20s.

Friday (24 hours): Mostly cloudy. Highs in the upper 30s and lows in the upper single digits.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> Yeah....


AND???????? Is the FBI still looking for him and he's in hiding or what???


----------



## Ross32

Im going to the ROAR Carpet Nationals Tomarrow Sucka's :lol: . Its time to sport the pajama's at a national level. Mark me absent on SAT. fellows. :dude:


----------



## John Warner

Hooooooly cow!! 

"Pajama Man" makes an apperance on the internet!!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Ross32 said:


> Im going to the ROAR Carpet Nationals Tomarrow Sucka's :lol: . Its time to sport the pajama's at a national level. Mark me absent on SAT. fellows. :dude:


Uh, Ross, if this is the same Ross I'm thinking of, what car are you gonna run? Just curious....


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> Uh, Ross, if this is the same Ross I'm thinking of, what car are you gonna run? Just curious....


Yes Bill, it is the same Ross you speak of. I think he's supposed to be running that crooked setup TC3 thing of his, but don't know for sure at this point!

:devil:


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> Didn't someone say spring was just around the corner?????
> 
> A WINTER STORM WATCH HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR LATE TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH WEDNESDAY MORNING
> 
> Monday night: Periods of light snow. Low 16F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph. *Chance of snow 60%. Snow may accumulate 1 to 3 inches.*
> 
> Tuesday: Cloudy skies early. A few snow showers developing later in the day. High 32F. Winds WSW at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of snow 40%.
> Tuesday night: Periods of snow. Low around 15F. Winds N at 10 to 15 mph. *Chance of snow 80%. Snow accumulating 4 to 7 inches.*
> 
> Wednesday: Snow will taper off and end during the morning but skies will remain cloudy during the afternoon. High 24F. Winds N at 10 to 20 mph. *Chance of snow 70%. Snowfall around one inch.*
> Wednesday (24 hours): Periods of snow early. Highs in the mid 20s and lows 2 to -2F.
> 
> Thursday (24 hours): Partly cloudy. Highs in the mid 30s and lows in the low 20s.
> 
> Friday (24 hours): Mostly cloudy. Highs in the upper 30s and lows in the upper single digits.


NO NO NO NO NO this is march gosh darnit How the heck am I supposed to get out on the dirt and smoke test and shakedown my new b4 with SNOW on the darn track?

JOHN why don't u do some kind of non snow dance for me.


----------



## John Warner

You already have your new B4??? And about that snowdance.......


----------



## psycho02

I will not confirm or deny the status of my b4 as I am running my dirt program like a f1 team and I must keep the utmost of security as to not let any competitors gain a competitve edge on me.(Lets just say that fed ex is a good thing)


----------



## bustedparts

I would like to race this weekend,Is the anything I need to know about a mars race that doent happen at a regular gr race?


----------



## John Warner

I'm not buying your cover up story! Their not due to be released until mid March is my understanding. So.... are you going to show your mug and compete at our MARS race on the 15th, or wimp out like you have with the sedan ALL season????


----------



## John Warner

bustedparts said:


> I would like to race this weekend,Is the anything I need to know about a mars race that doent happen at a regular gr race?


Busted.... the MARS race is not this weekend, it's on the 15th which is the weekend after next. BUT.. if you plan on running in it, I'd be sure to sign up ASAP as we have already cleared the 50 racer entry mark Sunday, and are only allowing 100 total.


----------



## John Warner

just checking out the new quick reply icon!


----------



## bustedparts

I think i will compete in the mars race,I have to go buy some new tires so I get a better hook up. :thumbsup: I have never competed in a race like mars so it will be a bit different for me,The track you guy had last week end was great!Nice and fast.As for Ken I think that he's chicken.I have asked him a number of time if he's going to show up with no responce(remember 12th scale is manditory).


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> I'm not buying your cover up story! Their not due to be released until mid March is my understanding. So.... are you going to show your mug and compete at our MARS race on the 15th, or wimp out like you have with the sedan ALL season????



I did'nt wimp out I just did'nt want to spend the money that I would have had to to be really competitive carpet is okay and all but DIRT is where it is really at. And as far as buying my cover story it sounds like u r confused gooooooooooooooood The middle of march is when u r suppposed to be able to buy them. I never said that I BOUGHT mine. :devil:


----------



## John Warner

Yep, Crash is correct.... just race against the same person you've been racing with and you'll be fine! (the only person you have to compete against is yourself)


----------



## John Warner

Ahhhhhh, now I understand completly!! (right)

But anyway, you forgot to respond to the MARS
race post as I expected you'd do!!


----------



## psycho02

bustedparts said:


> I think i will compete in the mars race,I have to go buy some new tires so I get a better hook up. :thumbsup: I have never competed in a race like mars so it will be a bit different for me,The track you guy had last week end was great!Nice and fast.As for Ken I think that he's chicken.I have asked him a number of time if he's going to show up with no responce(remember 12th scale is manditory).


 I am not chicken It is just that I was the only one that understood mandatory 12th scale so there was almost no one to race against. AND my son decided he wanted to do something crazy like play ice hockey so I have spent most of this winter in a hockey rink, I don't know if I am going to do anything else on carpet right now but if I did it would be the mars race on the 15th. I will definitely hit the dirt as soon as this stupid weather breaks, and when I do I will definitely give u a GOOD dirt thumpin bustedparts. I know what u are getting at I saw your post about needing some arms cut. If you want them cut all u have to do is leave them in my mailbox and tell me when u need them back u know the deal we have done that before.


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> Ahhhhhh, now I understand completly!! (right)
> 
> But anyway, you forgot to respond to the MARS
> race post as I expected you'd do!!


I am not sure if I can make it to that yet Johnny we have alot going on around here with the newborn here now and my oldest and his hockey season that is going on I am "efforting" that race though, trust me. What are the truck guys running for rubber tires right now? And probably a more important question is will ryders have any of them on the shelf?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> I am not sure if I can make it to that yet Johnny we have alot going on around here with the newborn here now and my oldest and his hockey season that is going on I am "efforting" that race though, trust me. What are the truck guys running for rubber tires right now? And probably a more important question is will ryders have any of them on the shelf?


Most everybody is running the "weiner dude" tires, and at last rumor was Rider's had about 50 or so in stock. Sure would be nice to see your ugly mug up on the driver's stand racing once again. With this weather, we may still be indoors through the end of April!!


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> Most everybody is running the "weiner dude" tires, and at last rumor was Rider's had about 50 or so in stock. Sure would be nice to see your ugly mug up on the driver's stand racing once again. With this weather, we may still be indoors through the end of April!!


I am gonna try Johnny boy I have been itchin' to race.


----------



## bustedparts

I went to riders on saturday and all they had were all out of weiner dudes and they had 2 sets of strykers with no inserts.I will be going tomorow at lunch to see if they have any more and return some mismarked hex wrenches that I bought.Also if I keep on getting better you (ken) will be getting the dirt thumpin the summer season.I am already stompin people I couldnt get close to in the dirt last season.Just learnin the losi,drivin better and learning from my mistakes.I hope to see you at the track.Good'ol roy made it out last weekend.


----------



## psycho02

bustedparts said:


> I went to riders on saturday and all they had were all out of weiner dudes and they had 2 sets of strykers with no inserts.I will be going tomorow at lunch to see if they have any more and return some mismarked hex wrenches that I bought.Also if I keep on getting better you (ken) will be getting the dirt thumpin the summer season.I am already stompin people I couldnt get close to in the dirt last season.Just learnin the losi,drivin better and learning from my mistakes.I hope to see you at the track.Good'ol roy made it out last weekend.


yeah but those people are'nt me and u aint on dirt. Well see how u do when u have to stare me down on the drivers stand and well see how u do when u get back in the dirt and can't figure out where all the traction went :devil:


----------



## bustedparts

Well one thing is true.I will be stareing down at you.


----------



## psycho02

yep but i will be looking BACK at u :devil: 

That is until I come around to lap u. :devil:


----------



## bustedparts

Well see FACTORY BOY !


----------



## psycho02

yes we will garage boy 


do u need some coms cut or what?


----------



## Guest

crashmaster said:


> hay if you have any old strakers or weiner dude's make them bald they work too


Slicks work there? 
Also- what tires are allowed and not allowed there?

John- I tried to email you, I got an error report back.
Anyway there will be 9 of us @ 11 total entries.
I will call you with the details.

Are personal transponders allowed?


----------



## psycho02

some guys played with slicks awhile back hollis, I don't know to what degree of success though. I would think that r-n-l slicks should work there especially if they put all that nasty bumpy stuff underneath the carpet like they have been doing. I was thinking about doing that myself (running offroad slicks there) but it would depend on the track layout i guess. And they do allow personal transponders.


----------



## Guest

Thank you Ken...
See ya there...

Are foams even an option? or should i leave them home.


----------



## psycho02

they only run foams on buggies and on modified truck.


----------



## Phat Dakota

John Warner said:


> *Billy....
> Not sure which racers you're talking
> about so here's the weekends totals......
> 
> On-road (Sat.)... 12
> Stadium (Sat. night)... 54
> Oval (Sun.)... 14*



Johnny...

Not sure which racers you're talking about either
Here are this weekends actual totals
On-road (sat)... 7
Stadium (sat. night)... 42
Oval (sun)... 10

I personaly think we should just dump On-raod racing alltogether, and just run stadium on Saturdays and get an earlier start like 5pm or so. Even Eileen stopped showing up to run the snack bar b/c the turn out was so bad.


----------



## Phat Dakota

LoonyRpower said:


> Slicks work there?
> Also- what tires are allowed and not allowed there?
> 
> Are personal transponders allowed?


Tires for stock Truck- Any "Street Treaded" rubber tire, including slicks, are allowed. The only three tires that seems to work are Pro-line Striker 2's, Weinerdudes, and myself and Bill D. have been having success with HPI Pro compound V-grooves. Slicks that you guy's run at Rnl do work, but you can plan on being about .5 second off per lap b/c of the rotating mass of the bigger tires.


Stock/Mod. Buggy and Mod. Truck Tires - any foam or above mentioned tires.

and yes personnal trans. are welcome. Just make sure you give us the # when you sign-up.

One last thing that I noticed that hasn't been posted. Make sure and bring your own chair!!!!! We don't have enough to go around. Also a power strip would be a good idea too.


----------



## Phat Dakota

What do you get when you cross a ******* with a Rice Grinder


This :lol:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Phat Dakota said:


> What do you get when you cross a ******* with a Rice Grinder


Oh man! Thats way kewler than what I've got. Maybe if I yank the spoiler off of my RS and build a wing out of 2x4s.... and make sure the wing is mounted to give me lift instead of downforce...... :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

Wow, awesome spoiler!! But then again, I guess it's a must have if you plan on driving in them there hills of Tennessee or Kentucky!!


----------



## nitrorod

I am sorry for all the trouble I have caused today.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> Hu...So whats the truth here....If I come race can I get food or not?


To answer your question Jerrod..... Yes, you can. She no longer shows up for the on-road class due to the low turnouts for the Saturday day program. But then again, you already knew all of this didn't you!

 :jest:


----------



## KawadaKid

John Warner said:


> To answer your question Jerrod..... Yes, you can. She no longer shows up for the on-road class due to the low turnouts for the Saturday day program. But then again, you already knew all of this didn't you!
> 
> :jest:


Thats a Shame. I like having that stuff to "wake" me up. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> Thats a Shame. I like having that stuff to "wake" me up. :thumbsup:


Coffee & soda we always have available!! :freak:


----------



## KawadaKid

John Warner said:


> Coffee & soda we always have available!! :freak:


Yeah, but nothing wakes me up like a bacon cheese burger with a healthy amount of Jalepenos and Franks Red hot on it.


----------



## Rich Chang

*DamageInc*

Hi,

Has anyone seen Eric (DamageInc) around lately? He sent me email last week about a radio he wants to buy from me -- I sent him a couple replies but haven't heard anything. I wanted to check and make sure he got my email.

Thanks,
-Rich


----------



## Guest

*crashmaster*

crash are you meeting at fishes :freak:


----------



## Guest

hey this is moose's kid billy i have a nitro hpi rs4 seden it needs rear cvd's and rear belt but it runs got to go realy cheap $85 ps cassey is a poop nipple


----------



## John Warner

Rich Chang said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone seen Eric (DamageInc) around lately? He sent me email last week about a radio he wants to buy from me -- I sent him a couple replies but haven't heard anything. I wanted to check and make sure he got my email.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Rich


Rich..... I'll call him at work tomorrow and make sure he got your messages. (I have his 2-way##)


----------



## KawadaKid

Yay For Belt Drive! Qualified 1&2 tonight.


----------



## John Warner

WoW..... I'm in politics!!!! >>>----->

Sen. John Warner, R-Va., chairman of the Senate Armed Services Committee, told the heads of the Army and Navy that they have a responsibility to ensure that their service academies aren't experiencing the same problem as the Air Force.

03/06/03 16:00 ET

Copyright 2003 Reuters Limited. All rights reserved. Republication or redistribution of Reuters content, including by framing or similar means, is expressly prohibited without the prior written consent of Reuters. Reuters shall not be liable for any errors or delays in the content, or for any actions taken in reliance thereon. 
:tongue:


----------



## John Warner

2003 HPI Challenge July 19-20th 
Co-Hosted by http://www.thercproshop.com and The Hobby Hub.

This year, this regions race will be held during the Hotair Jubilee at the Jackson county airport in Jackson Michigan. Track setup will be Thursday and Friday with open practice Friday night 4pm-10pm(or dark). The gates to the parking lot and airfield open at 6am and close at 10pm during the weekend. There will be NO CAMPING track side as there had been in the past(too many wandering kids at night). Pit spaces are first come first serve. You MUST park in the parking lot and hike your stuff 30yds to the track. Bring your own power, tables and EZ-ups. Generators need to be of the quiet kind. We have a very visable position that, by last years numbers, 100,000 people pass by.

The track in the past has been HUGH! So nitro open guys bring that 2-speed. We'll drag Fred out to put together a top quailty track layout. The track will be treated! Nick is bringing down his drivers stand and we will run personal transponders if you have them. 

The entry fee will be $20 per class. Pre-entries ONLY will include a free wrist band for each entry. Two entries...2 wrist bands and so on. This will save some families and friends the entry fee to the airport. A self addressed stamped envelope included with your entry will be required. As soon as Scott gets back from vacation, we'll get the address and entry form posted.

Now there is a fee to get in the door for everyone else. $8/ adult, $3/ child 6-12. If prepaid $6/ adult, $2/ child 6-12. Kids 5 and under are free. Now that includes access to all the events for the weekend. I'll forward the info on where to get the wristbands to you later when I get it.

There is a ton of activities going on the whole weekend. Including the following.
-They are bringing in 50+ hot air balloons. They will be launched at 7am and in the evening for a cool night light show. 
-There's going to be snowmobile drags on the grass. 50 or so of those are coming in. 
-A jet propelled fire truck will be there. 400+ mph speeds on the runway.
-An on going air show throught out the day. They wouldn't tell us what kind of planes. But they had BIG grins on when they wouldn't tell us. They did say they've got an airplane aerobatic pilot coming in though.
-Misc. static displays of military hardware.
-Car show.
-Arts and crafts show.
-Friday night fireworks.
-Plenty of concessions
-Carnival rides(I think they do charge extra for these)
-and much much more 


Hotels in the area you ask. Check out http://www.moreavailability.com/US/MI/Jackson+Hotels/
Anything near the Jackson Crossing mall.

Please check out http://www.hpiracing.com for additional rules for the classes. Also check out http://www.hotairjubilee.com and http://www.thercproshop.com for additional info.

Feel free to ask questions. Scott, Nick, Frank (from HPI), and myself will answer them the best we can.

Thanks
Derek Manchester


----------



## Phat Dakota

Ross32 said:


> Im going to the ROAR Carpet Nationals Tomarrow Sucka's :lol: . Its time to sport the pajama's at a national level. Mark me absent on SAT. fellows. :dude:



Yes it sure looks like you are Ross!!


----------



## Rich Chang

Thanks, John!



John Warner said:


> Rich..... I'll call him at work tomorrow and make sure he got your messages. (I have his 2-way##)


----------



## Phat Dakota

Hey, Who's that guy that's 3rd from the right! At least he could do is hold the body so everyone can see that awesome paintjob!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

Look Ma, I'm on Candid Camera!!!


----------



## Guest

hay phat up early arn't we


----------



## Phat Dakota

mkirk said:


> hay phat up early arn't we


Nope, I'm up everyday for work at 5:45am!!


----------



## Guest

I.m up at 4:00 most of the time.


----------



## Guest

fishr/c what is the plan 4 today.


----------



## John Warner

:tongue:


----------



## John Warner

What smoking will do for you!


----------



## John Warner

*Steven........*

I think I found Hirdes.....


----------



## John Warner




----------



## John Warner

I'm having way to much fun!! Pete finally pulled off a win against Wally last night, and here's what the photo finish looked like!!.........


----------



## Guest

John are you just a little bit bored you need a hobby maybe like knitting or something. :freak: :jest:


----------



## John Warner

And here's Andy going over one of the jumps next weekend!!


----------



## John Warner

And............. it won't be much longer and the club will be doing this.......


----------



## John Warner

So....... you wanna get into RC racing do you???? You'll need plenty of these!!!


----------



## psycho02

John u really need a hobby big fella :devil:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> John u really need a hobby big fella :devil:


I think I may have found one!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Well Ken, why don't you bring your







to the track this weekend,
and drag that new B4 of yours along so I can put the







on it???


----------



## psycho02

Sorry bubba not this weekend I gotta wait until they come out silly. Associated has'nt even shipped em yet. :freak:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> Sorry bubba not this weekend I gotta wait until they come out silly. Associated has'nt even shipped em yet. :freak:


You lead me to believe that you already had yours. Remember....???


----------



## Phat Dakota

psycho02 said:


> John u really need a hobby big fella :devil:


Hey Ken, You just really need to shut up and race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Enough of this this I'm better than you crap just show up and prove it!!
that's what's gotten me so worked up. I was told that team Dog will be up to run our Mars Race, will you????????????? 

I look forward to racing against them on something I actually know something about. If you know how to bring it you'll show up next weekend, if not I'll know your just full of it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bustedparts

looks like someone's bored
:freak:


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> You lead me to believe that you already had yours. Remember....???


I know Johnny u knew I was just jerkin your chain though right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota

bustedparts said:


> looks like someone's bored
> :freak:


Nope, not bored. just fired up about someone who will talk the talk but will refuse to walk the walk


----------



## John Warner

Does THIS refresh your memory???



psycho02 said:


> I will not confirm or deny the status of my b4 as I am running my dirt program like a f1 team and I must keep the utmost of security as to not let any competitors gain a competitve edge on me.(Lets just say that fed ex is a good thing)


----------



## John Warner

Go get em Andy!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota

John Warner said:


> Does THIS refresh your memory???


Blah Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 
Blah 

If Jeff Brown hasn't gotten his I know Ken Hasn't!


----------



## bustedparts

I know the he can do the walk in dirt but I not to sure about the carpet?


----------



## psycho02

Phat Dakota said:


> Hey Ken, You just really need to shut up and race!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Enough of this this I'm better than you crap just show up and prove it!!
> that's what's gotten me so worked up. I was told that team Dog will be up to run our Mars Race, will you?????????????
> 
> I look forward to racing against them on something I actually know something about. If you know how to bring it you'll show up next weekend, if not I'll know your just full of it!!!!!!!!!!!


Andy I really don't understand why u r so worked up. I have directed nothing at u honestly. If u r refering to the post that I left for Hollis Vanderloon he left a post on here trying to bust me out about the last time I went to r-n-l so my post was just in defense of what he said. 

As far as racing this winter I wish I could do more but between my job which has me working every 4th weekend my oldest son playing hockey, my newborn son who is just 1 month old now (which makes the total 3) I apologize but I am really having a hard time getting free time. Don't worry Once my son's hockey season is over and the newborn is a little older and easier for my wife to manage on her own with the other 2 boys I will be sure to make my way to the track.

In the meantime like I said I really directed nothing at u so I don't understand why u have such an issue and I know that I have posted nothing out of line today so it sounds like u must have more of a personal issue with me which is fine I don't have a problem with that. But I really don't have an issue with u so for now why don't we just agree to ig nore each other.


----------



## John Warner

Man O' man.... it looks like somethings about to hit the







!!


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> Does THIS refresh your memory???


of course it does John like I said u did'nt think I was'nt just yanking your chain?


----------



## psycho02

bustedparts said:


> I know the he can do the walk in dirt but I not to sure about the carpet?


I do just fine in carpet stadium as well. touring cars on the other hand john has pretty much owned me in touring cars. The last time i even qualified in the same main was last summer in ryders parking lot and he came up and spanked me in the last corner there too.


----------



## John Warner

In all honesty, I thought you were serious.


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> In all honesty, I thought you were serious.


Oh noooo I wish. probably the only ones in Michigan with them are Alan Horne and Brian Boerle and that might even be questionable, they just started shipping them to the team guys this week.


----------



## Phat Dakota

psycho02 said:


> Andy I really don't understand why u r so worked up. I have directed nothing at u honestly. If u r refering to the post that I left for Hollis Vanderloon he left a post on here trying to bust me out about the last time I went to r-n-l so my post was just in defense of what he said.


Ken, I'm not worked up about the Rnl thing, that's like one of my many farts in the wind. Right John!!!! I'm worked up about you not racing! I know you can wheel a car around the track, so just come out next weekend and do it!!!! That's all I ask for, besides the twins and Jessica at Hooter's :devil:


----------



## bustedparts

Dont worry ken just giving you a little poopy.I know you can race.All I need to do is work on consistancy and learn how to adjust the truck proper and I be with the A-Main guys.I want to go to the hpi challange and race but i dont own a hpi.If you win a main there do they give out those tickets to japan?Or just a plack?That would be sweet to go to japan and race. :thumbsup:


----------



## bustedparts

The twins?I must see this!Also ken My motors are fresh right now but after this weekend I would like to get them cut for the big race next weekend.


----------



## psycho02

Andy u don't think that I ain't worked up about it. Trust me it is driving me :freak: . I just have alot going on right now. And sometimes as much as I hate to I have to put my toy cars away for awhile. I am supposed to work the weekend of the 15th BUT I am trying to get someone to trade it with me. But our weekend work sucks A$$ so there is no guarantee that someone will take it. Trust me though if I can get out of it I will be there. So whats the deal then? Your worked up because I am not racing? Do you miss me or are u just looking to get a bigger turnout or what. I don't believe the place is gonna shrivel up and die because I aint there. There was a glrc before I got there and there will probably be a glrc long after I decide that toy cars ain't fun anymore.


----------



## John Warner

bustedparts said:


> The twins?I must see this!Also ken My motors are fresh right now but after this weekend I would like to get them cut for the big race next weekend.


Rich..... I'll have my Twister lathe at the club this weekend, give me your arms and I'll buzz em up for ya!!


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> Rich..... I'll have my Twister lathe at the club this weekend, give me your arms and I'll buzz em up for ya!!


U tryin to steal my business? And my thunder where the heck did u get a twister? I wanted to be the only one around here with a twister. U got that one from J.Brown did'nt u?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> There was a glrc before I got there and there will probably be a glrc long after I decide that toy cars ain't fun anymore.


THAT you can take to the bank!!


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> U got that one from J.Brown did'nt u?


Yep! And it's all nice and newly rebuilt to factory original specs.


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> Yep! And it's all nice and newly rebuilt to factory original specs.


SWEEET!


----------



## bustedparts

Hey ken do you need a power supply?


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> Yep! And it's all nice and newly rebuilt to factory original specs.


But do your eyes still work good enough to see what u r doing? :devil:


----------



## Phat Dakota

psycho02 said:


> I don't believe the place is gonna shrivel up and die. There was a glrc before I got there and there will probably be a glrc long after I decide that toy cars ain't fun anymore.


I sure hope so


----------



## psycho02

bustedparts said:


> Hey ken do you need a power supply?


No I have the big 30 amp rivergate and an older 15 amp that is bullet proof. I think I am pretty much set. why u selling one?


----------



## psycho02

Phat Dakota said:


> I sure hope so



Of course there will be. although I noticed that the oval and on-road numbers were looking low. Did they go down like that because of the switching days or what?


----------



## bustedparts

Next weekend I will have my new 25 amp power supply bulit.I have a 9 now that I will be selling to a noob at the track this weekend.This power supply will cost me less than 30 bucks to bulid and Its way cool.Red led and a glowing blue cooling fan and a amp gauge.Yes I will be sWeeet.


----------



## psycho02

U built your own power supply huh? Sounds like something muller would try to do. Does it work? :devil: Just kidding, that sounds pretty cool you'll have to let me check it out.


----------



## John Warner

Andy..... Dave say's.... diffs?????? :drunk:


----------



## psycho02

Another year in formula one same old results Schumacher on pole, ferrari first and second and montoya in third will it ever change?


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> Andy..... Dave say's.... diffs?????? :drunk:


And??


----------



## Guest

if muller built it thay will leave


----------



## psycho02

mkirk said:


> if muller built it thay will leave


That is a paradoxical sentence Moose u can't use Muller and built in the same sentence. :devil:


----------



## Guest

if muller built it thay will leave :jest:


----------



## psycho02

mkirk said:


> if muller built it thay will leave :jest:


U did it again :freak:


----------



## Guest

did i say that 2 times


----------



## bustedparts

DO not compare me to muller!My 9 amp works perfect!My novac has never false peaked with it and it puts out 12.53v and 5.0v that I use to break in motors.


----------



## bustedparts

Hey moose are you going to race this weekend?Also I bet your itchin for nitro again!


----------



## psycho02

bustedparts said:


> DO not compare me to muller!My 9 amp works perfect!My novac has never false peaked with it and it puts out 12.53v and 5.0v that I use to break in motors.



 what amp are you breaking in those motors at? Not with that 5 volt u r talking about on 5 volts I hope.


----------



## John Warner

And you guy's said I was bored!!!


----------



## bustedparts

Scratch it!Buy a savage!!!


----------



## bustedparts

Yes 5.0 volts.The power supply will support 25 amps on the 5.0v side


----------



## psycho02

bustedparts said:


> Yes 5.0 volts.The power supply will support 25 amps on the 5.0v side


no no no no no no u should not break in your motors on anything higher than 2 amps.


----------



## bustedparts

I can put a potentiometer on it to cut back on the amps.Finding one that will work right will be kind of hard.


----------



## psycho02

I highly suggest that u do that a 5 v break in is just too harsh on a motor. 2 amps is right around perfect for breaking in a motor.


----------



## bustedparts

Hey ken heres my truck!


----------



## Guest

You guys talked earlier about bringing chairs. How tall are the pit tables? Bar stool high or kitchen table high?
ty for any info.


----------



## bustedparts

5 volts not 5 amps.2 amps at 5 volts .Is that what your trying to say?


----------



## psycho02

bustedparts said:


> 5 volts not 5 amps.2 amps at 5 volts .Is that what your trying to say?



Just 2 amps period u don't wanna run anymore than 2 amps on break in. Like if u took 2 individual cells off of a battery pack and hooked it to the motor.


----------



## bustedparts

That would be 3v 2amp


----------



## John Warner

LoonyRpower said:


> You guys talked earlier about bringing chairs. How tall are the pit tables? Bar stool high or kitchen table high?
> ty for any info.


Hollis..... Their just regular desk height tables.


----------



## psycho02

bustedparts said:


> That would be 3v 2amp


actually it would be like 2.4 volts each cell is 1.2


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> Hollis..... Their just regular desk height tables.


Had not heard from u in awhile john thought u must have went to bed.


----------



## Guest

yall lets have fun.


----------



## John Warner

One word best describes it......WoW!!


----------



## bustedparts

And whats wow for ,my driving skills?


----------



## John Warner

bustedparts said:


> And whats wow for ,my driving skills?


Don't you wish!! I was talking about how busy this site has been all weekend long!!! NOT!!


----------



## John Warner

2003 on-road nationals 


-- Stock Touring Car - G MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name
1 3 18 5:11.54 Brandon Schultz 
2 7 17 5:00.99 Jimmy Casey 
3 9 17 5:02.57 Ed Karr 
4 0 17 5:02.84 Warren Sippel 
5 8 17 5:03.36 Rob King 
6 6 17 5:04.57 Jen Barnes 
7 4 17 5:08.85 Brian Post 
8 1 17 5:17.32 Ross Harmon <===<<< 
9 5 16 5:01.12 Stefan Freeman 
10 2 16 5:07.82 Brian Bowers


----------



## John Warner

Here are the results after the mains for the 2003 ROAR Carpet Nationals held at Twin City Hobby in MN. completed 3/9/03. A-mains were run in triple-main format. 


2003 ROAR Onroad Carpet National Champions 

Stock 1/12 Alexander Lopez 
Masters 1/12 Stock Chuck Lonergan <=====<<<
Modified 1/12th Mike Blackstock 
Stock Touring Chuck Lonergan <=====<<<
Modified Touring Mike Blackstock


----------



## John Warner

Go here to see all final results......

http://www.rcraceresults.com/module...e=article&sid=107&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0


----------



## John Warner

-- Modified 1/12 Scale - B MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name
1 2 35 8:05.31 Terry Rott <===<< 
2 1 34 8:00.53 Brian Jucha 
3 4 34 8:01.64 Jari Taskila 
4 9 34 8:03.20 Jeff Brown <===<< 
5 8 34 8:09.07 Mitch Witteman 
6 5 33 8:01.11 Fernando Gordinho 
7 0 33 8:05.99 Jeffery Goodier 
8 6 25 5:47.27 Chris Tosolini 
9 3 18 4:10.79 Chris Doseck 
10 7 11 2:50.88 Darren Shank


----------



## Crazydave25

*Racing Schedule*

Hey fellow racers. What is the racing schedule for the next few weeks. I heard that March is the last month for indoor. Is this true? Also, If it is, will GRLC be having an outdoor track for stadium truck racing? Your help is appreciated.

Davey


----------



## John Warner

Crazydave25 said:


> Hey fellow racers. What is the racing schedule for the next few weeks. I heard that March is the last month for indoor. Is this true? Also, If it is, will GRLC be having an outdoor track for stadium truck racing? Your help is appreciated.
> 
> Davey


At the moment, we're evaluating the date we'll be shutting down our indoor season. It could even run into mid April. A lot depends on the turnouts and weather. As far as an outdoor off-road track, we didn't have much success last year obtaining suitable property for the clubs endeavors.

Also..... we're all trying to figure out who you are,
most of us thought you were Dave Muller!! Could
you shed some light on your identity???


----------



## John Warner

Ken......... it's 11:00am, what in the world
are you doing on-line this early on a Monday????


----------



## John Warner

Crazydave......

Guitar???? Have any for sale/trade????

Additional Info about Crazydave25 
Biography 
Location Spring Lake, MI USA 
Interests RC, Sports, Music, Guitar, and BEER 
Occupation Computer Geek


----------



## Crazydave25

I am the guy whos race name is "davey". I drive the bright yellow t3 with the white wheels. My truck body used to be the purple one with the white Apple computer logo on it.

I am the big guy out their, 6ft 4in and about 275lbs. I usually pit with Tom and Troy.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Crazydave25

Hey john,


I have a guitar for sale/trade. Its an ibanez 6 string electric, plays great, paid about $350 for it about a year and a half ago. Its sorta entry level. I also have a Zoom effects processor and some other little things available for trade.

I do have a buddy that has some amps and stuff for sale as well, he would be willing to trade rc stuff as well.

Let me know if you are at all interested.


----------



## Phat Dakota

I know what I want for X-mas of 2004!!!


----------



## Phat Dakota




----------



## Phat Dakota

Chicago, Ill., - If it’s worth doing, it’s sometimes worth overdoing. So only Dodge could create the boldest, baddest and fastest full-size pickup ever, the Viper-powered 2004 Dodge Ram SRT-10. 

Taking its rightful place as the ultimate performance pickup, the 2004 Dodge Ram SRT-10 brings a massive dose of Viper power to the performance pickup segment, with a class-demolishing 500 horsepower and 525 lb.-ft. of torque. Topping 150 mph in maximum speed and reaching 60 mph in approximately five seconds, Dodge has recalibrated all expectations for truck performance. 

“The Dodge Ram SRT-10 may be the first halo truck, but trust me, this truck is no angel,” said Wolfgang Bernhard, Chief Operating Officer, Chrysler Group. “The Ram SRT-10 is true to the performance ideals that created the original Dodge Viper: keep it simple and make it fast.”

“There is no replacement for displacement,” added Bernhard. “The Ram SRT-10 delivers its astounding performance in a way that only Viper owners will recognize, with an endless rush of torque.”

The 500 Club
The numbers don’t lie: the Dodge Ram SRT-10 is the most outrageous pickup ever. With 500 horsepower, 525 lb.-ft. of torque, 505 cubic inches and a 500-watt, ear-melting sound system, Dodge dominates in every category. Simply put, the 2004 Dodge Ram SRT-10 is the new performance truck icon. 

The Ram SRT-10’s mayhem-making ability is delivered courtesy of the highest displacement engine in a factory pickup truck—the same 8.3-liter V-10 that powers America’s ultimate sports car, the all-new 2003 Dodge Viper. The V-10’s horsepower rating easily surpasses all other pickups – not to mention virtually every 
production sports car in the world.

“We set out to create the Viper of trucks and we delivered,” said Jim Schroer, Executive Vice President – Global Sales and Marketing. “This is a unique truck – a low volume, over-the-top collectible that remakes the entire segment. In the performance truck segment, the Ram SRT-10 simply dominates the road – and proves once again that Dodge DNA runs true and deep.”


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> Ken......... it's 11:00am, what in the world
> are you doing on-line this early on a Monday????


I stop in the house from time to time while I am at work. that is one of the perks of being on the road and driving for a job. :tongue:


----------



## bustedparts

Crazy Dave the dirt track that you want to go to in the spring is in west olive.Not very far from were we live. :thumbsup: Only about 10 miles and it is always has a nice track layout and its cheap!  Are you the guy with the head lights in your t3.


----------



## bustedparts

Is there anyone outthere that can paint me a truck body?I would like to do my own but i dont have any equipment.And i am willing to pay for a nice pain job!Any takers?


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Phat Dakota said:


> I know what I want for X-mas of 2004!!!
> 
> 
> 
> To each there own, I guess. Just wonder how long that fine Chrysler product will hold together........
> 
> And this time, get ANYTHING but red! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

bustedparts said:


> Is there anyone outthere that can paint me a truck body?I would like to do my own but i dont have any equipment.And i am willing to pay for a nice pain job!Any takers?


Have you talked to Andy yet? He's getting pretty handy with an airbrush.


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> Have you talked to Andy yet? He's getting pretty handy with an airbrush.


I must agree! I guess we can call it

"Handy Andy's Artworks"?? Or maybe...

"StumblinDrunkDesigns"?? :drunk: Or maybe......??????


----------



## bustedparts

i guess i will talk to andy


----------



## KawadaKid

John Warner said:


> I must agree! I guess we can call it
> 
> "Handy Andy's Artworks"?? Or maybe...
> 
> "StumblinDrunkDesigns"?? :drunk: Or maybe......??????


I should copy write that and charge royalties.


----------



## John Warner

Maybe......

BadAndy's Brushworks?

PhatGraphic's?


----------



## John Warner

*N O T I C E..........*

Please note that effective March 17th,
all Wal-Mart & K-Mart stores in Iraq will
be closing.........

After the 17th, they will reopen
and become Targets!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Dude...... I should of bought a Dell!! Wheres everybody at?????


----------



## Phat Dakota

KawadaKid said:


> I should copy write that and charge royalties.



NO!!!!!!! b/c that's not the name! I do believe that Altered Images will be the name of my paint works.


----------



## Phat Dakota

Oh wait that was ms the Mugen, or serpent, or maybe Kyosho. No it was the Fusion or whatever the 4 letter word it was. All I know is I have one!!!!!!


----------



## John Warner

Phat Dakota said:


> Oh wait that was ms the Mugen, or serpent, or maybe Kyosho. No it was the Fusion or whatever the 4 letter word it was. All I know is I have one!!!!!!


Wait a minute.... I'm more than confused,
does this mean YOU have a nitro sedan??????


----------



## KawadaKid

Phat Dakota said:


> Oh wait that was ms the Mugen, or serpent, or maybe Kyosho. No it was the Fusion or whatever the 4 letter word it was. All I know is I have one!!!!!!


...Huh?


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Phat Dakota said:


> Oh wait that was ms the Mugen, or serpent, or maybe Kyosho. No it was the Fusion or whatever the 4 letter word it was. All I know is I have one!!!!!!


I'm guessing this was written after a trip to Hooters......


----------



## Guest

what did he say?????????????


----------



## Guest

I thought MS was a bad thing to have. :jest:


----------



## nitrorod

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> I'm guessing this was written after a trip to Hooters......


 And that is a bad thing?


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

nitrorod said:


> And that is a bad thing?


Not usually. I've just found that the internet after Hooters can be a bad thing. Seemed like a good idea ordering that stuff.....


----------



## Motor City Hamilton

http://www.stranaracing.com/index.htm 

We've been talking about Semi racing in the CRL thread. Check out the link.


----------



## Guest

We Have 2 Days To Snow Ball !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Motor City Hamilton said:


> We've been talking about Semi racing in the CRL thread. Check out the link.


Hey, I'd actually get to race my Semi against others? When does the CRL start again.... :thumbsup: :!


----------



## John Warner

Wonder where Andy is? After that last post
of his he seems to have dissapeared!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:
 

> Wonder where Andy is? After that last post
> of his he seems to have dissapeared!!


Well, if we don't see him tomorrow night, we'll have to send a search party to Hooter's....


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> Well, if we don't see him tomorrow night, we'll have to send a search party to Hooter's....


Either that or maybe we'll have to check with the GRPD!!


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

Naw.... Andy? Get oughta here. Probably just fell asleep on the couch or something. Gotta be....


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> Probably just fell asleep on the couch or something. Gotta be....


If he did, then it must have been last night because I even called him at work and left a message on his voice mail with no response!


----------



## psycho02

Wow Jon your name is in pretty red letters down there at the bottom of the screen. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> Wow Jon your name is in pretty red letters down there at the bottom of the screen. :thumbsup:


Like that do ya????


----------



## KawadaKid

C'mon People, ITS ORANGE


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> C'mon People, ITS ORANGE


Red, Orange, Gold...... whatever!! Must be different screen settings or something???? (I think it's orange too Steven!)


----------



## psycho02

Yeah I guess steven is right it is more of an orange.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> Yeah I guess steven is right it is more of an orange.


And what color is my name just above the "HobbyTalk Supporter??


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> Wow Jon your name is in pretty red letters down there at the bottom of the screen. :thumbsup:


And why is your name NOT there???


----------



## rowle1jt

Crashmaster, lets hope that this will get you there. 

http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...s&2l=WcBkYQnLZ8c%3d&go=1&ct=NA&mo=ov&x=68&y=8

Hope you can make it friday night. Anyone else interested in running some oval?


----------



## Denney

John, or Andy, (or anyone!) - I was looking to buy a personal transponder & I think Andy mentioned that someone who races Sat nights was selling some...anyone remember/know who that would be?

Thanks, Denney


----------



## bustedparts

Hey ken are you going to make it to the races this weekend? :jest:


----------



## John Warner

Denney said:


> John, or Andy, (or anyone!) - I was looking to buy a personal transponder & I think Andy mentioned that someone who races Sat nights was selling some...anyone remember/know who that would be?
> 
> Thanks, Denney


Denny Sir: Yes I do in fact know who this person is you speak of. His name is Jason Bush, and he'll be at the track this Saturday for the BIG Stadium race. He had about six left last week, and maybe if you get there early he may still have one left. Or..... Would you like for me to have him hold one for you if you stop by Saturday??? Lemme know!!


----------



## KawadaKid

KAWADA What?!?!?!?!


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> KAWADA What?!?!?!?!


KawadaDude???? KawadaChump???? KawadaChimp???? Kawada/GS????


----------



## KawadaKid

Just call me KK.


----------



## psycho02

But wait I am KK. :lol:


----------



## KawadaKid

How are u KK? Im THE Kawada-Kid. what are u?


----------



## psycho02

bustedparts said:


> Hey ken are you going to make it to the races this weekend? :jest:


As of now I am still scheduled to work but I am efforting a replacement.


----------



## psycho02

KawadaKid said:


> How are u KK? Im THE Kawada-Kid. what are u?


K en K ennedy


----------



## KawadaKid

lol...DUH STEVEN!!! Well, we can both be KK. But i called it FIRST!!!


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> As of now I am still scheduled to work but I am efforting a replacement.


Ken, I think a sick day is in order. We need someone who drives a buggy to show up and win this thing!! It COULD be you, but only IF you show up! We're also giving away TQ trophies to each class as well!


----------



## psycho02

KawadaKid said:


> lol...DUH STEVEN!!! Well, we can both be KK. But i called it FIRST!!!


Thats cool it's all good but keep in mind that I am now 30 so I have been kk for 30 years now and I am jr my dad is 49 and my grandfather was also a kk so my family definitely has the copyrights. :roll:


----------



## KawadaKid

but im KawadaKid....


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> Ken, I think a sick day is in order. We need someone who drives a buggy to show up and win this thing!! It COULD be you, but only IF you show up! We're also giving away TQ trophies to each class as well!



I know Johnny I know and I am efforting, I am trying every guilt trip and calling in every marker that I can. I even set up my buggy tonight for carpet so I am ready when someone does hook me up.


----------



## psycho02

KawadaKid said:


> but im KawadaKid....


exactly thats why it is all good and there can be 2 kk's because u r kawada kid. Just one question though, when did they start making tc3 replica's? I know I saw u driving a shaft driven taxi cab awhile back. I did not know that kawada made a shaft driven car.


----------



## KawadaKid

I switched back and tonight i won. the car was working AWSOME sept some anoying glitch.


----------



## psycho02

KawadaKid said:


> I switched back and tonight i won. the car was working AWSOME sept some anoying glitch.


u drove the kawada tonight?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> u drove the kawada tonight?


He sure was!!


----------



## KawadaKid

Heck YEAH man, i should have never switched. ME and Dave a representing the 5yr. old belt drive car club.


----------



## John Warner

StuffMasterMuller sure is being aweful quiet tonight wouldn't you agree??


----------



## psycho02

Thats cool because thats one thing that I always thought that the touring car class had that off-road was missing. The different array of manufacturers that could be represented in a single race.


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> Heck YEAH man, i should have never switched. ME and Dave a representing the 5yr. old belt drive car club.


Belts are used to hold up you're pants. Shafts on the other hand are what we should be giving YOU!!!


----------



## psycho02

Heck I thought about running a schumacher fireblade evo2 this year in dirt just to be different, until associated announced the b4 and then that looked too good to pass up.


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> Belts are used to hold up you're pants. Shafts on the other hand are what we should be giving YOU!!!


Maybe for an on-road car Johnny but for 4 wheel off-road I think that a belt is better.


----------



## KawadaKid

U know, i can build u a Kawada if u want :thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

KawadaKid said:


> U know, i can build u a Kawada if u want :thumbsup:



Who?


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> Who?


Captain "K"...... who else!! (and it's not kangaroo either)


----------



## KawadaKid

John...


----------



## psycho02

Naaaaah that whole switching on-road and oval days took me right out of on-road because I am busy every saturday morning, there is just no way that I would make it there on time to race.


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> John...


Yes Steven?


----------



## KawadaKid

He asked who i could build one for...and i said u.


----------



## psycho02

KawadaKid said:


> He asked who i could build one for...and i said u.


Well u know he is getting up there in years it does slow u down a bit I guess. :freak:


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> Well u know he is getting up there in years it does slow u down a bit I guess. :freak:


Say what??????


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> Say what??????



SEE there goes his hearing now. :devil:


----------



## KawadaKid

So John, u Gunna get a Vision??? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## psycho02

KawadaKid said:


> So John, u Gunna get a Vision??? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NITRO


----------



## Denney

John or Andy - If you see Jason Sat can you have him hold one of the personal transponders for me (if he still has any)? And just in case I can't make it Sat night is there any way I can get him/you the money next Thursday or next Sat?

Thanks, Denney


----------



## Phat Dakota

psycho02 said:


> Naaaaah that whole switching on-road and oval days took me right out of on-road because I am busy every saturday morning, there is just no way that I would make it there on time to race.



Don't worry Ken No one shows up to run on-road anyway. Thank god we only have two more weeks and then it's time to gear up for the outdoor season. :tongue:


----------



## Phat Dakota

Denney - I'll ask Jason to hold a transponder for you tommorrow if he has any left.


----------



## Guest

Team R power will be bringing batteries for anyone who is interested. Also I have an old rc10L-om10 w/mini servo that i would like to sell for 30 bucks... Just ask john where i am if you want the oval car.
See you guys tomorrow.
Hollis
Team R Power


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

LoonyRpower said:


> Team R power will be bringing batteries for anyone who is interested...


How much are they gonna be. Might be interested in picking up a few for this summer.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

psycho02 said:


> Maybe for an on-road car Johnny but for 4 wheel off-road I think that a belt is better.


Yeah, those 1/8th scale cars are pretty silly, using a drive 'shaft' and all. All all those 1/10th tourers hopping on the 'shaft' bandwagon. What a bunch of kooks!


----------



## Guest

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> Yeah, those 1/8th scale cars are pretty silly, using a drive 'shaft' and all. All all those 1/10th tourers hopping on the 'shaft' bandwagon. What a bunch of kooks!


john up kinda late arn,t you :drunk:


----------



## bustedparts

what ever dude


----------



## John Warner

mkirk said:


> john up kinda late arn,t you :drunk:


Actually I am.... wanna know why?????...............
I've been at the track all afternoon and evening
getting the place ready for you to come and play
with your plastic toys!!


----------



## Guest

I Do Not Play I AM FOR REAL??????????????? :wave:


----------



## John Warner

*R E M I N D E R......................*

Tomorrow is the TROPHY race for the Stadium crowd, those of you coming might consider bringing a chair and possibly even a table along with you. We have plenty of room, but are short on chairs, and could use a few extra tables.

Now.... I wonder who's going to be the TQ trophy winners in each class???


----------



## Guest

andy do you no if ken is showing up


----------



## psycho02

mkirk said:


> andy do you no if ken is showing up


Sorry but I cannot I could not get anybody to cover for me for work so I will have to work tomorrow. 

Does anybody know where I can find a job???????


----------



## Guest

i can not help you there


----------



## psycho02

Well I need a new one thats for sure.


----------



## John Warner

psycho02 said:


> Sorry but I cannot I could not get anybody to cover for me for work so I will have to work tomorrow.
> 
> Does anybody know where I can find a job???????


I just don't know what to say except you let me down once again.


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> I just don't know what to say except you let me down once again.


I am seriously sorry John I really am but I just could'nt pull it off. I was gonna bring a gun in and just go postal but I did'nt know if I could rely on you for bail money to get me out of jail in time to be there tomorrow.


----------



## John Warner

*Outdoor Racing Update............*

Okay, to update everyone on the status of our parking lot racing....

I spoke with Tom H. at Rider's today and left a message with him to give to Bill to let him know we now have the funds available to pay the clubs portion to resurface the parking lot with new asphalt.

Outdoor season is not that far away, and I'd like (almost demand) that the work on the parking lot is scheduled AND completed prior to our first race. Everyone agree?????????????


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

John Warner said:


> Outdoor season is not that far away, and I'd like (almost demand) that the work on the parking lot is scheduled AND completed prior to our first race. Everyone agree?????????????


Yeah, we're with you. But I'm not gonna go holding my breath anytime soon....


----------



## Guest

psycho02 said:


> Sorry but I cannot I could not get anybody to cover for me for work so I will have to work tomorrow.
> 
> Does anybody know where I can find a job???????


 LOOK everybody Mr. PsychoO2 pussed out again and will not be racing with us at the mars race. :devil: :tongue:


----------



## psycho02

ric-o'-shea said:


> LOOK everybody Mr. PsychoO2 pussed out again and will not be racing with us at the mars race. :devil: :tongue:


Well I guess if being responsible doing my job and supporting my family is pussing out then yep I guess thats what I did.


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

psycho02 said:


> Well I guess if being responsible doing my job and supporting my family is pussing out then yep I guess thats what I did.


Jeesh, taking care of your family and doing your job proper!? What kinda a racer are you? Start callin' you MotherTerresa02! :thumbsup: 

Jess kiddin', Ken. Just be prepared. I may be gunnin' for you in the dirt this summer, too.


----------



## psycho02

Cooool I will be looking forward to seeing you in the dirt. Bring that MIke guy along with you too.


----------



## Phat Dakota

psycho02 said:


> Does anybody know where I can find a job???????


Did you try K-Mart?? I heard they have a pretty flexible schedule. 7 days/week with 84hrs/wk of free time!!! :jest:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

psycho02 said:


> Cooool I will be looking forward to seeing you in the dirt. Bring that MIke guy along with you too.


Yeah, the more I think about, the more I really, really want a B4. I've had enough truck carnage after this stadium season. Gotta up the ante, kinda like doing 1/12th scale mod.

And as for Monkey Boy, I can't make any promises. I'm sure he'll be doing some nitro in the parking lot this summer, but I'm pretty sure he's hung up his radio as far as big races go. Kinda a bummer, though. I was sure he'd go out on something bigger than an HPI Challenge....  .


----------



## Guest

*Thanks all...*

Team R-power had a great time, The loop over was pretty cool.
Thanks to everyone who bought some batteries.!!

Team R-power finished-
1ST A-main buggy
2ND and 6TH A-Main Mod Truck
4TH and 6TH A-Main Stock Truck


----------



## mxatv151

*Snowball results......*

"MARS" 2nd Annual Snowball Indoor Derby !!!! -- 03-15-2003 


Top Qualifier for BUGGY STOCK: 
Marty Whitehead with 18/5:07.59

-- BUGGY STOCK - A MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 4 19 5:15.78 Rudy V 54 9.64
2 1 18 5:08.49 Marty Whitehead 9 9.35
3 5 18 5:14.80 OB-1 32 9.16
4 3 16 5:08.01 Dave Muller 55 8.32


Top Qualifier for TRUCK STOCK: 
APL-HED with 19/5:20.75


-- TRUCK STOCK - I MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 5 15 5:09.70 Chris 41 7.76
2 4 14 5:27.84 Jacob Leister 26 6.84
3 3 12 5:22.67 Jeremy Chambon 40 5.96
4 7 11 5:32.44 Micah 6 5.30
5 1 2 0:38.83 Jimmie Howard 60 8.25
6 6 1 0:02.79 Cole Middlekamp 33 57.53


-- TRUCK STOCK - H MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 4 13 5:03.25 David W. 11 6.87
2 5 13 5:10.79 Joel V 49 6.70
3 1 13 5:18.29 Clifford 24 6.54
4 6 12 5:06.21 Gary Filkins 5 6.28
5 3 8 3:58.52 Issaac Coleman 3 5.37


-- TRUCK STOCK - G MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 14 5:07.64 Todd Dekraker 57 7.29
2 6 14 5:10.81 Chris Leister 27 7.22
3 5 14 5:18.05 Leon Vanderloon 46 7.05
4 4 5 1:34.54 Omega PI 68 8.47
5 3 5 1:59.35 Moose 20 6.71


-- TRUCK STOCK - F MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 16 5:09.76 Rich Winkelman 36 8.28
2 3 15 5:08.18 Scott Osborn 34 7.80
3 6 15 5:16.19 Roy Dallier 13 7.60
4 5 13 5:12.95 Bill Kirkland 22 6.66
5 4 7 2:25.28 Scott Schuster 59 7.72


-- TRUCK STOCK - E MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 3 16 5:10.93 Brady L 37 8.25
2 6 16 5:16.51 Josh Dekraker 58 8.10
3 5 15 5:13.06 Jeff Vandersloot 10 7.68
4 1 15 5:18.48 Jason Busch 23 7.55
-- 4 --- DNS --- Davey 52


 -- TRUCK STOCK - D MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 4 18 5:04.04 Kendall Nykamp 7 9.49
2 3 17 5:16.36 Jason Veldkamp 47 8.61
3 5 17 5:20.72 Paul Padilla 25 8.49
4 6 16 5:02.99 Troy DeBroyn 8 8.46
5 1 16 5:11.19 David Hering 21 8.24


-- TRUCK STOCK - C MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 18 5:17.89 Gene Kubicki 14 9.07
2 4 16 5:04.53 Tony Whitehead 15 8.42
3 5 16 5:06.21 Dave Walton 4 8.37
4 3 16 5:06.57 Will Wesse 53 8.36
5 6 16 5:23.63 Jack Oliphant 2 7.92


-- TRUCK STOCK - B MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 5 18 5:10.66 Gary Boyer 64 9.28
2 3 17 5:04.95 Jason Swint 28 8.93
3 1 17 5:05.12 Tom Thomas 45 8.93
4 4 17 5:14.46 Jim York 56 8.66
5 6 16 4:59.56 Bill DeRuiter 12 8.56


-- TRUCK STOCK - A MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 4 19 5:10.58 APL-HED 31 9.80
2 2 18 5:05.85 MR. CLEAN 16 9.43
3 3 18 5:06.19 DAVE WOELLPER 19 9.42
4 6 18 5:18.97 Rudy V. 38 9.04
5 5 17 5:04.27 Steven Stewart 29 8.95
6 7 17 5:09.57 Hollis 42 8.80
7 8 17 5:09.97 Scott Gordon 39 8.79
8 9 15 5:09.15 Bad Andy 1 7.77


Top Qualifier for TRUCK MODIFIED: 
Apl-Hed with 18/5:06.28

-- TRUCK MODIFIED - A MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 20 5:12.63 Apl-Hed 51 10.25
2 3 18 5:06.12 Hollis 43 9.42
3 2 18 5:15.88 MR. CLEAN 48 9.13
4 4 17 5:00.30 Jason Swint 30 9.07
5 7 16 5:04.23 Nathan 62 8.43
6 5 16 5:15.18 Tony Whitehead 17 8.13
7 8 9 3:15.03 Todd B 44 7.39
-- 6 --- DNS --- Joe Kremm 61
-- 9 --- DNS --- Kremster 50


Top Qualifier for Monster Truck: 
ob-1 with 12/5:05.24

-- Monster Truck - A MAIN --
pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
1 1 13 5:32.00 ob-1 66 6.27
2 6 10 5:31.78 Claude Dulye 63 4.83
3 3 9 3:49.50 Rick Castillo 35 6.28
4 4 6 2:48.90 Brady L 65 5.69


----------



## mxatv151

hey guys, 
had a lot of fun sat. can't wait till next big race...... I think I need one of those good battery sponser's to compete w/ apple sauce :tongue:


----------



## bustedparts

I wish I drove a little better earler in the day.I would have placed a bit higher.I still had a blast and i will be there next year!~


----------



## John Warner

Apl-Hed, Apl-Hed, Apl-Hed, Apl-Hed...... Man O' Man was it ever HIS day!! I seen him walking out the door with an armful of the BIG trophies. Maybe next we'll have to exclude him, or charge him double to enter!!

:tongue:


----------



## DaRoot'e'yeah

mxatv151 said:


> 5 6 16 4:59.56 Bill DeRuiter 12 8.56


yeah, that pretty much sums up my day. Didn't even get a full five minutes.... Oh well. Time to move one. Got an F201 to finish, a nitro car to rebuild and a buggy coming soon. Man, I can't wait for summer....


----------



## John Warner

DaRoot'e'yeah said:


> yeah, that pretty much sums up my day. Didn't even get a full five minutes.... Oh well


I don't think we'll even bother going there! 

Summers coming......... Be sure to buy yourself a hat this year, or we may be forced to change your nickname form chromedome to blisterdome !!


----------



## KawadaKid

I think a Hat like this will be appropriate... :jest:


----------



## John Warner

*Oval - On-Road Race Days.......*

Effective this coming weekend, Oval will go back to racing on Saturdays,
And On-Road will return to racing Sundays. It appears we made an
error in changing the race days for both venues. Stadium racing will
continue racing on Saturday nights. However.... the possibility of
starting Stadium eariler is now possible. This format will remain in
effect for the remainder of our indoor season.

John


----------



## KawadaKid

If you are at all interested in Computers or RC Cars you need to check out what this guys is doing. Its nuthing short of amazing. Hes making a 6th scale toys R us avalanche RC truck into a fully functional computer/RC Truck. CHECK IT OUT!!!
http://www.radiocontrolzone.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=106373&perpage=25&pagenumber=1


----------



## mxatv151

John Warner said:


> Effective this coming weekend, Oval will go back to racing on Saturdays,
> And On-Road will return to racing Sundays. It appears we made an
> error in changing the race days for both venues. Stadium racing will
> continue racing on Saturday nights. However.... the possibility of
> starting Stadium eariler is now possible. This format will remain in
> effect for the remainder of our indoor season.
> 
> John[/QUOTE
> 
> Hope we're not planning on starting onroad early
> gotta wait up for us church goin folk :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Dakota

mxatv151 said:


> -- TRUCK STOCK - I MAIN --
> pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
> 1 5 15 5:09.70 Chris 41 7.76
> 
> 
> -- TRUCK STOCK - A MAIN --
> pos Car Laps time name id avg.mph
> 8 9 15 5:09.15 Bad Andy 1 7.77


Don't feel too bad Bill. I may have made the A-main, but look at the run I had. I only beat the winner of the I-main by .55 seconds. Every time I put my truck on the track I got slower. That weekend pretty much sums up my entire indoor season this year. So I packed the bags and am moving on to get ready for racing this summer. I will be making one last ditch effort this weekend. For some strang reason I'll be taking my sedan to Lansing with me when I drop off the Semi truck bodies to Keith. I figure I might as well make my self look like an idiot at someplace other than our track.


----------



## troy debruyn

Hey Davey, are you done for the season?


----------



## nitrorod

Come on Andy it cant be that bad....



Phat Dakota said:


> I will be making one last ditch effort this weekend. For some strang reason I'll be taking my sedan to Lansing with me when I drop off the Semi truck bodies to Keith. I figure I might as well make my self look like an idiot at someplace other than our track.


----------



## John Warner

nitrorod said:


> Come on Andy it cant be that bad....


It's like a cheap beer headache...... it'll pass in time!


----------



## Guest

*Remember me?*

Of course not

I was poking my head arond at the end of last year (nitro season)

I am looking for a car for this season. Looking to spend around $100-$150...It can be done. I dont need a radio (but I will take one)

looking at Rs4's and 4-Tecs

if you have a car or any suggestions on cars I should look at tell me

Thanks 
Zach


----------



## KawadaKid

:thumbsup: It feels like Nitro Season :thumbsup:


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> :thumbsup: It feels like Nitro Season!


Yep, nitro season is "almost" here, and I traded off my NTC-3.  But wait!! I just remembered I bought it back Saturday, and should have it back up and running by this weekend!!!


----------



## KawadaKid

Mine has been ready for months now.


----------



## John Warner

KawadaKid said:


> Mine has been ready for months now.


Ahhhhhh..... But are you????


----------



## psycho02

John Warner said:


> Yep, nitro season is "almost" here, and I traded off my NTC-3.  But wait!! I just remembered I bought it back Saturday, and should have it back up and running by this weekend!!!



You better leave it on the shelf and concentrate on driving your new b4


----------



## mxatv151

Hey Ken,
Now with the news that we will run sedan on sunday, will you be making an apperance?

also whats up w/ the trade? ( starter box for one of your b-3s ) I cant afford $200 for the XXX even though it sounds like a deal  

plus being an expecting first time daddy, I must watch all that I spend so is it a trade


----------



## psycho02

mxatv151 said:


> Hey Ken,
> Now with the news that we will run sedan on sunday, will you be making an apperance?
> 
> also whats up w/ the trade? ( starter box for one of your b-3s ) I cant afford $200 for the XXX even though it sounds like a deal
> 
> plus being an expecting first time daddy, I must watch all that I spend so is it a trade


I hear ya there I am a daddy X 3 with the newest addition only 5 weeks old. I don't think that I will need the trade anymore I decided to get rid of the nitro stuff so that I could concentrate on electric off-road and the mars series. I do however have a b3 that I could seel ya at a steal probably around 75 or 80 that you will be plenty competitve with.


----------



## psycho02

Oh yeah as far as an appearance I won't probably be running any on-road anymore this year but I will try to make it to some stadium before the indoor season is up.


----------



## mxatv151

When you come, bring the B-3. Also, do you still have the XXX, and what comes with it for $200?


----------



## psycho02

mxatv151 said:


> When you come, bring the B-3. Also, do you still have the XXX, and what comes with it for $200?


oh yeah i still have the xxx and for 200 you get a VERY loaded xxx and then basically what is a backup car that is not put together so 2 complete cars, extra bodies and the works it is a heck of deal a giveaway really. the guy just wants me to get enough out of it to pay for his b4, heck I would have already bought it except I am going to run the b4 this year.


----------



## Guest

So you bought the Nitro back. What engine are you going to run in it, or did it come with a engine. :jest:


----------



## John Warner

bmxer08 said:


> So you bought the Nitro back. What engine are you going to run in it, or did it come with a engine. :jest:


Dave,

It had an engine in it. I think it was an RB or something. BUT.... If you're asking if I'd like to have my old motor back, the answer is yes!


----------



## hankster

I'd like to suggest that GR start a new discussion for the 2003 Outdoor Season. I think it would be easier for those that are interested to find the info they need rather then try and wade through 100s of year old messages.


----------



## Phat Dakota

I agree Hank, this thread is Waaaay too long. Unfortunately some people think that this is their instant messenger.


----------



## Guest

I think that your old engine can find its way back home. I should let you know that it may cost you since I know how well it runs.


----------



## Guest

*when does the racing start any how*

When does the Nitro "season" start at Ryders?


----------



## KawadaKid

Not soon enough


----------



## cslade_9871

what is times for racing and practice just starting out and checked out track yesterday looks nice and what kind of ruber tires will i need to do this or foam


----------



## Dustin

cslade_9871 said:


> what is times for racing and practice just starting out and checked out track yesterday looks nice and what kind of ruber tires will i need to do this or foam


Post this in our new thread, this one is a few years old.


New Thread:http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=896116#post896116


----------

